# Cheeky/ridiculous posts you see on Facebook.



## MyDogIsAnIdiot (30 December 2014)

Thought this would be good for a giggle, inspired by the advert I just saw.

The poster wants someone to help break their two young cobs for 'the love it' (i.e. free), with the possibility of a loan of one when they've both been broken by the sharer!

The brass neck of some people really is incredible.


----------



## Vodkagirly (30 December 2014)

Wanted free/cheap pony, would be good if came with tack and was delivered.
Sharer wanted for 2 year old.£25pw.

Facebook groups irate me but are strangely addictive.


----------



## catwithclaws (30 December 2014)

The ones which want a paragon of virtue, 15-16hh 6-9 years old, jumps DC round foxhunter with a novice, but hacks alone and in company with a granny, can be handled on the ground by an unborn child. With the aforementioned Albion tack and Rambo rugs, delivered to the stable. Free or under £200. I really have to bite my tongue when I see these


----------



## MyDogIsAnIdiot (30 December 2014)

catwithclaws said:



			The ones which want a paragon of virtue, 15-16hh 6-9 years old, jumps DC round foxhunter with a novice, but hacks alone and in company with a granny, can be handled on the ground by an unborn child. With the aforementioned Albion tack and Rambo rugs, delivered to the stable. Free or under £200. I really have to bite my tongue when I see these 

Click to expand...

These wind me up, especially when people start the ad with a frustrated 'STILL looking'.

Usually followed by a wanted ad for a coachbuilt 3.5ton box that can take two 17.2hh, under 30k miles, and under 3 years old. Will pay £2000 and want it delivered to them from the other side of the UK. I tend to point out that there is no 3.5ton in existence that will take two 17.2hh and am then swiftly blocked . Same as when people advertise them for sale saying they take two 16.2hh with no problem - I always ask about the payload and either get told to **** off (nice!) or that it doesn't matter .


----------



## Tern (30 December 2014)

This one young girl who is known and has been chucked off a couple yards, is not very experienced, obsessed with Justin Bieber (She at one point had her job as "Justin Bieber's Bed - classy right?!?) is constantly looking for horses to "join her team" constantly makes up stores about her mare and about how she "rescued" her from an awful state. And recently bought a 5 year old warmblood mare bred for show jumping 1.10 tracks.. wonder how quickly it is 'till she sells this one or gets thrown from it..


----------



## Bigbenji (30 December 2014)

As someone who avoids facebook, so doesn't get to see these gems, please keep this coming as need a giggle!


----------



## Dave's Mam (30 December 2014)

The best one was someone who wanted a paying part loaner to bring her horse on, do stable work & pay for it, because "I'm charging less than if it was a broken / ridden horse"


----------



## holeymoley (30 December 2014)

Seen a few, tonight's one was a '5 year old ' for sale for £200 which was about a foot higher at the bum than the front, and had the neck and face of yearling.


----------



## dreambigpony (30 December 2014)

Ahh I am usually bombarded with messages from someone who I've never met...she is friends with one of mine on facebook so obviously she has been looking through all my pictures etc. Think she's 14 and I get messages saying she can come and help me with my horse...apparently she owns 5 horses (all of which have been proved not to be her own)  she apparently has worked on loafs of Stud yards, broodmares and youngsters. she was chucked off one yard where she shared a horse due to lying and interfering too much with the owners horse. Just learnt to ignore her now...i don't even know her!!


----------



## NellRosk (30 December 2014)

People who 'rescue' horses then post asking for rugs/ tack etc making out like they're some kind of martyr :rolleyes3: ermm if you can't afford to look after the horse you've just acquired then why have you got it!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (30 December 2014)

There was an awful one a few weeks ago with a great girl plonked up on a little pony which was little more than a yearling............ shameful, really awful


----------



## DragonSlayer (30 December 2014)

~Wanted - 15.2hh - 16hh. Must be bombproof, between the ages of 8 and 12. Full wardrobe of tack. Must be delivered. To do riding club and local shows. No vices, must be good to shoe, worm and dentist. Must be up to date with all these things. Cheep or free~



I once commented with 'good luck' with such an advert and got a barrage of abuse from all sides. When I suggested one of her 'supporters' then passes off their animals for 'cheep or free' to this person, they soon went quiet.


----------



## poiuytrewq (30 December 2014)

I love the way everyone who owns a horse sets up their own "whatever their name is" eventing or dressage page. I seem to get constant invites to like pages like this. 
Ohhh and I saw a 3.5 ton lorry only the other day that easily carried 2x 17.2hh hunter types.  I asked the payload but they ignored me preferring to reply to the "when can I view " questions instead! ... Scary really


----------



## poiuytrewq (30 December 2014)

I also keep seeing adverts for dressage lessons, all levels catered for- from a girl I know is only 15


----------



## DragonSlayer (30 December 2014)

I've said this story before but it you want a laugh...

Did a friend a favour, their friend's kid wanted a 'sit on a pony' and the only suitable mount was my husband's horse at the time. Kid rolls up (full riding kit, so looking for more that a 'sit on a pony'...) and once on, proceeded to boot said horse. Now, he can look after himself so he carted her off around the school... 

The best bit is when her mother produced a list of all the shows I was to take said horse to, with my trailer....dates when kid could come and ride etc etc....and when I put the stoppers on it and said this wasn't up for negotiation, I was asked to let a kid sit on a pony, I was slagged off because I 'ruined her daughter's dreams of competing'.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (30 December 2014)

I don't join many groups but one of the people on my fb added a picture of her lying on her front facing her loan pony's backside with him in a fly rug and her in a onesie and him lose in a field and her hatless.  Did nearly put what if he runs off!!


----------



## AmieeT (30 December 2014)

I love Facebook groups, if I'm bored or procrastinating they're my first stop! Guaranteed a laugh.

I _hate_ seeing posts about injured horses asking what to do, and if bring all of the posts that say 'call your vet'.

Ax


----------



## Hoof_Prints (30 December 2014)

sharer wanted: to muck out, ride horse and do stable jobs weekdays, no weekends (obviously that's when the owner is off work and wants the fun) oh and pay £25pw plus contributions to other running costs for the privilege  brilliant! where can I find these people that pay you to give you full livery?


----------



## Equi (30 December 2014)

NellRosk said:



			People who 'rescue' horses then post asking for rugs/ tack etc making out like they're some kind of martyr :rolleyes3: ermm if you can't afford to look after the horse you've just acquired then why have you got it!
		
Click to expand...

Then sell it a month later for £50


----------



## Sukistokes2 (30 December 2014)

As a newbie to FB I am constantly gobsmacked by the cheek of people. One tonight, a 3year old palomino cob, unbroken,for loan!! As a project, don't you know! A project on loan my foot! Break my pony in for free and then I will pull it from under your feet when your done. I also love the ones which end with ....must be cheap! It takes a lot of strength on my part not to tell them what I think! These people are deluded!


----------



## Bigbenji (30 December 2014)

Dragonsleighbells- how could you do that to a poor kid! She could of been doing you a favour and schooled your horse up to psg. Meaney!!!


----------



## Dave's Mam (30 December 2014)

I did tell the last one what I thought, as did JFTD.  Post was pulled shortly after.


----------



## dizzyneddy (30 December 2014)

Bigbenji said:



			As someone who avoids facebook, so doesn't get to see these gems, please keep this coming as need a giggle!
		
Click to expand...


Same here l don't go on Facebook as l hear workmates slating it etc but nice to have a chuckle at some of thd posts &#128516;


----------



## exmoorponyprincess1 (30 December 2014)

NellRosk said:



			People who 'rescue' horses then post asking for rugs/ tack etc making out like they're some kind of martyr :rolleyes3: ermm if you can't afford to look after the horse you've just acquired then why have you got it!
		
Click to expand...

This...in spades. And those also asking for financial contribution to the upkeep of those "rescue" equines also P me right off!!


----------



## Hoof_Prints (30 December 2014)

Oh and on FB this girl keeps pestering me who goes to the RS two villages away from where I keep my horses. I had just bought another horse at the time so she says
"Hi, I see you have got a new horse. Can I hack him out or have your other one to ride?"

But it didn't stop there! she carried on :/ 
"Can I take one of your horses to pony camp this weekend?"
"I am a very good rider, Can I hack your horse out tomorrow"
"Can I have your horse on full loan?"
"My friend wants to go cross country, can I take your horse and go with her?"

These are just some off the top of my head, 
 (and just to add, she really can't ride very well and certainly not on a horse that isn't a dead to the leg RS plod! my horses are safe, but she'd get killed on them as she wouldn't know how what to do)

I have been very polite to her... she's younger than me but not by much! So I am careful with what I say, however if she asks again she may notice that my answers are getting less tolerant. Luckily she seems to have shut up now


----------



## RunToEarth (30 December 2014)

I saw a 28 year old chestnut advertised last week as a showjumper "still acts like a 5 year old" £2600 no tack. 

And the "no time wasters or joyriders". Unnecessary for anyone to put on an advert, it deters anyone but the time wasters.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (30 December 2014)

this one a local freeads site - 

"I am looking for someone to help out with exercising my horse during the winter months as I work full time and it is to dark to exercise him after work in the week.

It will be from now until the beginning of April approximately.

Weekday mornings would be ideal and he would only require exercising twice a week for 1 hour each morning.

The exercise he would need is just lunging, long reining, pessoa and basic ground work.

He is very well behaved and has manners but can sometimes ask questions so he would need an experienced handler as he is only 5 and still testing boundaries."

So they want someone to come and basically just lunge there horse, but must be for an hour in the morning only in the week. You cant ride it and you cant come at the weekends, and when the weather improves you are no longer any use. Oh and they wont pay you for the priviledge


----------



## Regandal (30 December 2014)

I don't usually rise to them but I couldn't resist the other day.  Girl advertising for a part loaner for her cob.  Wanted an experienced rider 'to improve the horse' no novices as 'it sometimes bucks when asked for canter'.  I merely pointed out that it was a tad cheeky to expect someone to school your horse for free, and had they checked it's back & saddle.  Got dogs abuse.  Apparently I'm a time waster, not sure why.


----------



## Bigbenji (30 December 2014)

Ok do these people actually ever get lucky with these requests?


----------



## Equi (30 December 2014)

Anyone who doesn't show up and take the horse then and there after asking one question is a time waster. I've been told of time wasters and it was because they spent two days asking qu on fb before deciding The horse wasn't suitable. How can that be a time waster?! A lot seem to think you should just take a horse cause they say so!


----------



## LittleRooketRider (30 December 2014)

Friends had a youngish pony/cobbie thing on loan a couple years ago off of a "friend". It came on loads, juts doing more stuff generally plus all the pc stuff. Anyhow a few months down the road, the night before theu were going off on holiday, the owner calls and says shes coming to pick him up a little later in the week..understandably they were a little put out, but didn't make a fuss and just thought "oh well".

They don't have fb but when they came back from hols they were informed and shown by another friend that the owner was slating them on fb- something along the liens of "Poor boy! Look what they've done to him, I won't be loaning a horse again..watch out they are now pn the look out for another pony to wreck"

there were photos..of course  "the bit was upside down and the wrong way round" I know for a fact and so do at least 3 other instuctors that the bit had been on properly, as is shown by photos they have of them riding and competing the pony.

The absolute biscuit of it all was the pic accompanied by the comment "this is neglect, look how fat they have let him get-he is now obese!" ...what was the photo of? A stocky little chap stuffing his face with a bucketful of food "now hes back home and being properly cared for"

some people are idiots and others are just plain nasty...surprise surprise she sold him on for a fair bit about a month laterand hes doing brilliantly


----------



## [59668] (30 December 2014)

I love looking at Kent Equestrian Grapevine. Hilarious. I honestly don't know how some of those people get themselves out of bed in the morning. They seem barely able to string together a sentence! 

The thing that really gets to me is that no matter how ridiculous the post, other people of a similar IQ seem to actually reply like it's serious!

 Oh and posts that are for something like a shaving fork covered in poo for sale for £3 or something - and people will actually buy it! Or funnier still say something like "I'll give you £2 hun". 

Ugh and the use of the word "hun" makes me want to gouge out my own eyes!


----------



## DragonSlayer (30 December 2014)

Bigbenji said:



			Dragonsleighbells- how could you do that to a poor kid! She could of been doing you a favour and schooled your horse up to psg. Meaney!!!
		
Click to expand...

I know! How mean was I, eh? 

Oh, then there was the bloke who called me, suggesting I drop his daughter and pony off at a local show with my brand new trailer as they had a 'transport issue' (I wasn't going to the show that day) and leave it, unattended....

Never did get to know his name and I blasted the friend who had passed my number on! 

OH went nuts...


----------



## skint1 (30 December 2014)

Bigbenji said:



			Ok do these people actually ever get lucky with these requests?
		
Click to expand...

I think occasionally one of them must be successful, or they wouldn't be so popular!


----------



## WelshD (30 December 2014)

I've sold quite a few items on Facebook, the number of people who want you to drive 20 miles in your gas guzzling 4x4 to deliver them a £5 item that they have haggled for is unreal. Nearly as many people as want you to hold your item till their pay day, again an item costing £5 then you see on their page that they went on the razz at the weekend living it up. I've also trusted people to pay only to have them sell my item on without ever paying me!


----------



## Hoof_Prints (30 December 2014)

Reading these keeps making me remember posts I've seen on fb!
Another one from about 6 weeks back.
"Desperately need a heavyweight 6'3 rug for clipped horse"
So, they didn't think to get the rug before they clipped the horse...??
Also there's two well stocked tack shops within a 5 mile radius of the person.


----------



## Greylegs (30 December 2014)

I just love the ones where someone wants an opinion on a horse/their riding etc and end their post with something like "no nasty comments please" when there simply isn't anything polite to say!!!


----------



## w1bbler (30 December 2014)

Saw recently, wanted saddle, must be quite wide as its for a cob, no more than £60!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucyloo25 (30 December 2014)

I saw one recently, a girl selling her 'school master horse' at the age of 5, conditions of sale.. He must stay on current yard or one within a 5 mile radius so she can visit weekly to check he is okay. Also in the conditions of her sale she is allowed to turn up at any point for a ride as he is her baby and she loves him dearly. 
When asked if it was a loan rather than sale she stated it is definitely a sale, £6,000 for the darling horse she has to sell him as he is too good for her (she prefers a challenge), but she wants to visit weekly for lessons with her instructor. 

I am sure he is never going to sell if she is serious!


----------



## MyDogIsAnIdiot (30 December 2014)

Mrs Santa said:



			I just love the ones where someone wants an opinion on a horse/their riding etc and end their post with something like "no nasty comments please" when there simply isn't anything polite to say!!!
		
Click to expand...

I've taken to being quite mean and replying 'I have nothing to say in that case'. I'm sure I'm blocked by half the population of facebook!



w1bbler said:



			Saw recently, wanted saddle, must be quite wide as its for a cob, no more than £60!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I think we're on the same group. Drives me mad the people expecting the world for 5p.


I had an argument with someone the other day about whether a hackamore is a bit or a noseband (the latter, you idiot) and she's since been all over FB slating me. 

And just seen a post of someone wanting a pony moved 70 miles for less than £50. Sigh.


----------



## charlie76 (30 December 2014)

A saw a post with a 'fund me' link. Poster wanted people to contribute money to pay off her last months livery as she had defaulted on paying it and didn't want to have to sell her horse, think I might try that!!


----------



## Rhodders (30 December 2014)

charlie76 said:



			A saw a post with a 'fund me' link. Poster wanted people to contribute money to pay off her last months livery as she had defaulted on paying it and didn't want to have to sell her horse, think I might try that!![/QUOTE
Really - I might have a go at that one too 

Click to expand...


----------



## starryeyed (30 December 2014)

There was one on a local FB group fairly recently where someone was trying to sell their "used but good condition" (pretty terrible looking) plastic horse keyring, for £7.50, "must go ASAP!!! / must go by Sunday 6pm" and collection only, no timewasters.
And she tried for months.
And months.


----------



## Bigbenji (30 December 2014)

O dear ...... I spose if you question them your just wel jel init.


----------



## WelshD (30 December 2014)

Bigbenji said:



			O dear ...... I spose if you question them your just wel jel init.
		
Click to expand...

or youz a hater


----------



## Annagain (30 December 2014)

There's one girl on a Facebook group I'm on and she's makes me despair. She started off selling a 4yr old very poor example of a Section D stallion for £3k. Apparently he was very quiet and could live with mares(!) and she was only selling him as she had no time due to a new part time college course. He got reduced and reduced, then advertised for loan then free to a good home. Then she advertised him as a gelding to a good home for the price of the gelding, before asking people if they had a stable she could borrow (free) for 6 weeks for him to recover from the gelding as her vet wouldn't do it if he lived out. (I bet if someone had lent her a stable she would have dumped him and they'd never see her again!) I'm not sure what happened to him in the end but in the 6 months since she's put out about 3 wanted ads and another three selling the horses she got though the wanted ads and blaming the people who responded to her wanted ads (who are still on the group) for miss-selling the horses. The latest is her "horse of a lifetime" which she's had six weeks and is selling because the mare has arthritis and can't jump more than a metre. Apparently the seller didn't tell her this when selling her - except seller has responded to say she told her all this and encouraged her to get horse vetted for the purpose the girl said she was buying her for - hacking!


----------



## Kadastorm (30 December 2014)

Kent Equestrian Grapevine keeps me entertained for hours!


----------



## kassieg (30 December 2014)

i have just seen a fantastic 1 of someone wanting a free field to put their pony in or free livery :| 

the other 1s that irritate me are people looking for horses wanting something really decent & you think they will have a good budget of like 7k ish & they say 2500 & its like are you really going to insult everyone who are trying to sell their horses at the price they are actually worth


----------



## marmalade76 (30 December 2014)

Tern said:



			This one young girl who is known and has been chucked off a couple yards, is not very experienced, obsessed with Justin Bieber (She at one point had her job as "Justin Bieber's Bed - classy right?!?) is constantly looking for horses to "join her team" constantly makes up stores about her mare and about how she "rescued" her from an awful state. And recently bought a 5 year old warmblood mare bred for show jumping 1.10 tracks.. wonder how quickly it is 'till she sells this one or gets thrown from it..
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha! I know the one you mean!

Saw one that made me a bit cross yesterday, someone advertising their 10 year old dog for sale for £50 >:-/


----------



## Batgirl (30 December 2014)

kassieg said:



			i have just seen a fantastic 1 of someone wanting a free field to put their pony in or free livery :| 

the other 1s that irritate me are people looking for horses wanting something really decent & you think they will have a good budget of like 7k ish & they say 2500 & its like are you really going to insult everyone who are trying to sell their horses at the price they are actually worth
		
Click to expand...

God this, I got a right fb lashing for suggesting a girls £2000 budget for a description of something that wouldn't go for less than £6000!


----------



## Sukistokes2 (30 December 2014)

Bigbenji said:



			O dear ...... I spose if you question them your just wel jel init.
		
Click to expand...




Hahahahahahaha......hic! )


----------



## maisie06 (30 December 2014)

One advertising for headcollars, lead ropes, rugs and feed as she had gained another "rescue" and was struggling to keep the ones she already has as "my benefits won't stretch to 4 horses"

One wanting  a free field to keep 3 colts in - must be securely fenced with running water and a shelter

What planet are these people on?!


----------



## Tern (30 December 2014)

[59668] said:



			Oh and posts that are for something like a shaving fork covered in poo for sale for £3 or something".
		
Click to expand...

I would still buy, i'd just wash it?!  Shavings forks are blimmin expensive!



Hoof_Prints said:



			Reading these keeps making me remember posts I've seen on fb!
Another one from about 6 weeks back.
"Desperately need a heavyweight 6'3 rug for clipped horse"
So, they didn't think to get the rug before they clipped the horse...??
		
Click to expand...

There was a similar one on one of my local groups, turned out person had bought the horse and had it delivered without knowing it was going to be clipped and it came without tack/rugs + her other horse's rugs were far too big.



Lucyloo25 said:



			I saw one recently, a girl selling her 'school master horse' at the age of 5, conditions of sale.. He must stay on current yard or one within a 5 mile radius so she can visit weekly to check he is okay. Also in the conditions of her sale she is allowed to turn up at any point for a ride as he is her baby and she loves him dearly. 
When asked if it was a loan rather than sale she stated it is definitely a sale, £6,000 for the darling horse she has to sell him as he is too good for her (she prefers a challenge), but she wants to visit weekly for lessons with her instructor. 

I am sure he is never going to sell if she is serious!
		
Click to expand...

*cough* Shwmae and their lovely ponies.. one of the adverts for a honestly, cute mare states that a contract is to be put in place so that the mare HAS to be sold back to the silly girl for an agreed price put on contract?!



marmalade76 said:



			Ha ha! I know the one you mean!
		
Click to expand...

So glad I am not the only one who knows her! The chestnut comment she made the other day really peeved me off if you saw it.. I made a lovely comment back!


----------



## teapot (30 December 2014)

I just fb searched for local groups regarding loans/for sale. I'm slightly scared now... Jeez.


----------



## marmalade76 (30 December 2014)

Tern said:



			I would still buy, i'd just wash it?!  Shavings forks are blimmin expensive!



There was a similar one on one of my local groups, turned out person had bought the horse and had it delivered without knowing it was going to be clipped and it came without tack/rugs + her other horse's rugs were far too big.



*cough* Shwmae and their lovely ponies.. one of the adverts for a honestly, cute mare states that a contract is to be put in place so that the mare HAS to be sold back to the silly girl for an agreed price put on contract?!



So glad I am not the only one who knows her! The chestnut comment she made the other day really peeved me off if you saw it.. I made a lovely comment back! 

Click to expand...

Oooh, didn't see that one, will have to have a look. Last I saw of her she had a budget of £12k to buy a lorry, either she's really jammy or she's telling fibs again. Which group / pot was that on??

Yes, that ad did spring to mind when I read the terms on the earlier post, surely no one will buy it on those terms?


----------



## flirtygerty (30 December 2014)

FB is not my thing, I keep in touch with family, numpty question, how do you get to these pages, sounds like fun


----------



## MyDogIsAnIdiot (30 December 2014)

There's currently a post on my local 'Free and Cheap horsey stuff' group.

It reads: 'For sale, loan or would swap for a welsh section C or D mare.' With a picture of an obese coloured cob(?) grazing under it. No age. No height. No gender. No breed/type. No info about what it has done or how much it's for sale for. Nothing about how it loads/travels/clips/farrier. Gah. Head desk!


----------



## Tern (30 December 2014)

marmalade76 said:



			Oooh, didn't see that one, will have to have a look. Last I saw of her she had a budget of £12k to buy a lorry, either she's really jammy or she's telling fibs again. Which group / pot was that on??

Yes, that ad did spring to mind when I read the terms on the earlier post, surely no one will buy it on those terms?
		
Click to expand...

I hope no one buys the poor mare.. or says they will sign the contract at home and never do it.. 

Yes, I forgot about the lorry.. I'll try and fine the post - it was on GHR and then i'll send you the link in PM.


----------



## marmalade76 (30 December 2014)

Tern said:



			I hope no one buys the poor mare.. or says they will sign the contract at home and never do it.. 

Yes, I forgot about the lorry.. I'll try and fine the post - it was on GHR and then i'll send you the link in PM.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers


----------



## blowsbubbles (30 December 2014)

starryeyed said:



			There was one on a local FB group fairly recently where someone was trying to sell their "used but good condition" (pretty terrible looking) plastic horse keyring, for £7.50, "must go ASAP!!! / must go by Sunday 6pm" and collection only, no timewasters.
And she tried for months.
And months.
		
Click to expand...

Haha haha that is hilarious. Surely after all that time you were tempted? She didn't state 'no timewasters' so you could of excited her for a few days you were going to buy it ;-)


----------



## SadKen (30 December 2014)

RunToEarth said:



			I saw a 28 year old chestnut advertised last week as a showjumper "still acts like a 5 year old" £2600 no tack.
		
Click to expand...

There was similar on a local page to me offering a 26yo who 'rides like a 10yo' and is for sale for £1500 due to being in great demand in a riding school (?). Poor old boy looked his 26 years, but was struggling on as best he could. In the comments, someone had put 'i luv him can i have him free will u deliver'. I was saddened by every aspect of it.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (30 December 2014)

Kills me when I see the ever popular 'must be cheap'. Why? It's for a horse, they're not ruddy cheap! Grr!


----------



## Roisin_M (30 December 2014)

I cannot abide the people selling their ancient horses/dogs/pets in general! It really upsets me that somebody could extract all the useful life out of an animal then flog it. It is simply awful.


----------



## Mylife (31 December 2014)

I can understand people searching for things cheap, I keep my horse on a budget, I can afford what's needed when it's needed, but luxuries and extras I do look for on fb while saving up to buy new, I would never state I needed it cheap though I ask the sellers for prices and hope for the best lol!!

What really winds me up is *reduced to £2500 of sold by the weekend* so what, if it's not sold by Sunday your putting the price up?!


----------



## Moomin1 (31 December 2014)

The usual 'Transport needed this weekend to show. 'Willing' to pay contribution to fuel'.  

'Any1 got ne bute i cn av asap?  My pony is lame, dnt no y'.  Followed by comment in response to people saying get a vet: 'Fck off u hater, my pony dosent need d vet hes jus lame n anyway hes eatin ok n i rid him today in d field n he tryed to buck me off so hes ok n u dnt no wot u r talkin bout so back off


----------



## JFTDWS (31 December 2014)

poiuytrewq said:



			I love the way everyone who owns a horse sets up their own "whatever their name is" eventing or dressage page. I seem to get constant invites to like pages like this.
		
Click to expand...

Guilty as charged.  I never invite people though.  However, I do spam this place with links excessively...

eta - I misread that.  It's not a Me-Dressage page.  It's a Horse-Name-Mocking-Nickname page.  Is that more or less offensive?



Rudolph's Aunty Em said:



			I did tell the last one what I thought, as did JFTD.  Post was pulled shortly after.
		
Click to expand...

Yup.  I do love roasting idiots alive.



charlie76 said:



			A saw a post with a 'fund me' link. Poster wanted people to contribute money to pay off her last months livery as she had defaulted on paying it and didn't want to have to sell her horse, think I might try that!!
		
Click to expand...

And that's a whole new level of cheeky!


----------



## Shantara (31 December 2014)

charlie76 said:



			A saw a post with a 'fund me' link. Poster wanted people to contribute money to pay off her last months livery as she had defaulted on paying it and didn't want to have to sell her horse, think I might try that!!
		
Click to expand...

I've seen similar and it really annoys me!! I'm having a little trouble with money right now, but I would NEVER ask someone to pay for me. If I'm going to get money from someone, it's going to be for a commission!


----------



## JFTDWS (31 December 2014)

Chan said:



			I've seen similar and it really annoys me!! I'm having a little trouble with money right now, but I would NEVER ask someone to pay for me. If I'm going to get money from someone, it's going to be for a commission!
		
Click to expand...

Funny you should say that...  I've got a commission for you, but I can't afford to pay after all the lovely presents and socialising at Christmas.  I'll set up a Just giving page and someone else can pay you to draw my horses?  K?


----------



## shortstuff99 (31 December 2014)

The worst ones I have seen are where they are wanting to loan/sell an injured horse! They say 'lovely horse etc etc, just diagnosed with ligament/tendon whatever injury vet says should be fine after 6months + rest for loan'. Wait what? Horse is now injured and you want someone else to pay for it? 

Or horse had an injury and she stated 'must be sold as I HAVE to compete and can't have two' no you don't have to compete you want to! Makes me sad


----------



## Pippity (31 December 2014)

There's someone round my way looking for somebody to share their 6-month-old colt, must stay on current yard, financial contribution required...


----------



## hairycob (31 December 2014)

I love the ones where someone is asking if anyone is selling something that is cheap anyway e.g. a lead rope. I want to reply with a  list of shops.
And apparently it is quite normal & perfectly ok to cut back your horses feed every time you are a bit skint & anyone who thinks otherwise is a spoilt bitch.


----------



## c2b (31 December 2014)

I'm a bit skint this year so thought I would perhaps be able to find some work mucking out etc . stupidly thought folk might struggle in the mornings before going to work. I love mucking out/poo picking and stuff and am very much a morning person. So went searching at the beg of winter. 
Found several need help mon-fri  experienced person required for mucking out turn out poo picking feeding change rugs type ads. Great I thought until I discovered 

a) no financial reward only the chance to spend time with these amazing creatures can't afford to pay anyone.
b) no riding these amazing animals can't have a menial mucker outer ruining them regardless of they must be experienced. 

I have no interest in riding anyone elses horses I have my own beautiful mare to ride but the arrogance of you might ruin them p'd me off, for all they know I might be a far better rider than they are. 

Strange I know but I never bothered contacting any of these. Even stranger these ads are still there so clearly never found anyone. I wonder why


----------



## Frumpoon (31 December 2014)

Those who advertise their old/injured animals for sale or loan as they 'don't have their own land' and rely on livery......

Must be loving forever home etc

If you don't want your beloved animals why would anybody else?????


----------



## Liz H (31 December 2014)

Reading this with amazement..I'm missing out on a whole new world by not doing FB! However this has confirmed my reasons for not joining it..Scarey Place!


----------



## dreambigpony (31 December 2014)

I've just joined that Kent Equestrian grapevine page to see what ridiculous posts I can find...I live nowhere near Kent!


----------



## catwithclaws (31 December 2014)

dreambigpony said:



			I've just joined that Kent Equestrian grapevine page to see what ridiculous posts I can find...I live nowhere near Kent!
		
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## Blurr (31 December 2014)

The best/worst I've seen on Kent Equestrian Grapevine was in the last week.  Does anyone have a small child  to help break in a small pony.  Must be brave and willing to get back on as when pony has had enough, it has had enough.


----------



## Bright_Spark (31 December 2014)

Saw someone asking for a saddle, people responded by putting their saddles up. Said saddles too expensive (wanted one for about £40) When asked what size they needed, they said it was to fit their 15hh horse. Someone asked for breed of horse, apparently skewbald is a breed. Oh and then they said if the saddle didnt fit the 15hh they could use it on their 13hh. 

I commented to say about getting a saddler out. not sure what happened after that as the ad was pulled. I really hope it was a troll as if someone that clueless has horses, I dread to think how they are looked after.


----------



## Bright_Spark (31 December 2014)

SadKen said:



			There was similar on a local page to me offering a 26yo who 'rides like a 10yo' and is for sale for £1500 due to being in great demand in a riding school (?). Poor old boy looked his 26 years, but was struggling on as best he could. In the comments, someone had put 'i luv him can i have him free will u deliver'. I was saddened by every aspect of it.
		
Click to expand...

I saw that one, felt so sorry for him. I admit I was rather tempted to enquire about him.


----------



## Spit That Out (31 December 2014)

The one that gets my goat...

Wanted, cheap or free 15hh upwards, weight carrier, must be 100% to hack, school, jump, lead, shoe, stable, no vices and can be ridden by anyone?!

People who ask for a horse for nothing and to include delivery, rugs, tack etc

People who advertise their horse which might be wonderful but slap so many restrictions on the contract you end up with 5 minutes with the horse once a week only on a Thursday at 8pm and have to pay £££ for the privilege!

I saw one ad on Facebook only last night wanting someone to share their horse for 3 days a week (to be confirmed) no hacking due to location and charging £177.50 (random?!!?) a month and also a contribution for shoes every 6 weeks. The horse was currently out of work due to back injury and the sharer would need to be willing to bring the horse back into work slowly?

As someone mentioned earlier, the ads that ask for tack/rugs/hay/feed and I have seen ones asking for land for rescue ponies


----------



## [59668] (31 December 2014)

Oh just remembered another gem on kent Equestrian.... "for sale.  Beautiful screwball pony.."  I can only imagine they meant skewbald?!


----------



## Dusty85 (31 December 2014)

I saw one the other day on the Gloucestershire page that said 'due to not being able to afford the farrier I'm wanting tips and advice how to shoe my horse myself' 

It was promptly commented on by 20+ People saying are you mad!!? May well have been a wind up though, I'm sure no one could be as stupid. 

Post was swiftly removed by admin!


----------



## LadyRascasse (31 December 2014)

Guilty as charged!! I posted on several facebook pages in the spring as my boy was off work indefinitely so didn't have a large budget - 

WANTED - I am looking for a summer project, between the age of 4-6years minimum of 14hh. Don't mind unbacked or turned away. All I am looking for it for it to be passported, to watch it walk and trot up and pick its feet up nicely the rest can be worked on Very small budget but lovely experienced home offered with references if required.

I was inundated with lots of replies, and brought a very nice 3yr old welsh d X tb for £300 so not quite what I was looking for but I was really taken with him, and is has been fab


----------



## Mad_Cow347 (31 December 2014)

There was one the other day where someone wanted a "sharer" to bring their horse back into work, lunge it 4/5 days a week, no riding for a few months until it is up for it and then taking it VERY slow to bring it back into work properly, yard jobs on their days, for a bargain price of £30 a week. Really? Don't think anyone volunteered to pay to lunge and look after their horse funnily enough.

I also follow a few pets for sale pages and the stupidity of people on them upsets me too. German Shepherd 1 year old, grew too big for our house so need to find him a new home. Or 12 week old puppy, can't give him the time he deserves so need to rehome him. What is wrong with people, does no one actually research what they are getting before the get it??


----------



## budley95 (31 December 2014)

Some really get on my nerves! Although the lady who's had my 12.2hh on full loan for the last 5 years ended up getting a pony for free off of fb with all these issues apparently or it was being PTS. She went, picked it up, chucked it in the field to settle for a week and it's actually a cracking little pony that's had no issues what so ever - issue was it never got turned out or exercised. 

I put my 16.2hh IDx 15yr old gelding up for part share (no financial contribution, no jobs required, just a well schooled, well mannered horse wanting a bit more exercise all year round - he can be hacked, jumped, competed whatever - just not bombed about by numpties) and everyone was asking if I would pay them or whether he can move yards 1 hour away and can they use him for camp, but don't want him before that! I gave up in the end... And people expecting jumps for £20 or so - absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## Serianas (31 December 2014)

Mad_Cow347 said:



			I also follow a few pets for sale pages and the stupidity of people on them upsets me too. German Shepherd 1 year old, grew too big for our house so need to find him a new home. Or 12 week old puppy, can't give him the time he deserves so need to rehome him. What is wrong with people, does no one actually research what they are getting before the get it??
		
Click to expand...

This happens alot on Herp forums... 'I bought a bosc but its 3 foot and its not fully grown, so i dont have space'... just because you can pick them up for about £30 doesnt mean they are disposable!


----------



## Kadastorm (31 December 2014)

[59668] said:



			Oh just remembered another gem on kent Equestrian.... "for sale.  Beautiful screwball pony.."  I can only imagine they meant skewbald?!
		
Click to expand...

Yep saw that one! Did have a giggle!


----------



## Tern (31 December 2014)

Dusty85 said:



			I saw one the other day on the Gloucestershire page that said 'due to not being able to afford the farrier I'm wanting tips and advice how to shoe my horse myself' 

It was promptly commented on by 20+ People saying are you mad!!? May well have been a wind up though, I'm sure no one could be as stupid. 

Post was swiftly removed by admin!
		
Click to expand...

Oh wow, I didn't see that one! Was it on GHR?


Another which really gets my back up is people selling their dogs and the ad goes "Selling a dog of x years old (usually over 5)" The reason is because they have just bought a puppy and they don't get on.  The dog came first and was obviously a loved pet! The puppy should go, not the dog.


----------



## Dusty85 (31 December 2014)

Tern said:



			Oh wow, I didn't see that one! Was it on GHR?
		
Click to expand...

Yup! It got removed pretty swiftly though


----------



## Shooting Star (31 December 2014)

On our local FB site there's currently an ad for full loan of a project horse, basically asking for somebody to finish off backing it then school it on, presumably they'll take it back once it's going nicely ... But it's ok because it has done some parelli so I just can't understand why it's not had a single response


----------



## webble (31 December 2014)

I think I saw that one it was sad it was tempting to take him just to retire him or pts 



SadKen said:



			There was similar on a local page to me offering a 26yo who 'rides like a 10yo' and is for sale for £1500 due to being in great demand in a riding school (?). Poor old boy looked his 26 years, but was struggling on as best he could. In the comments, someone had put 'i luv him can i have him free will u deliver'. I was saddened by every aspect of it.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## sasquatch (31 December 2014)

I've noticed one poster on a local FB page trying to get rid of her mare for months, mare is a 10yo cob who's not in work currently (or for the past year) but is ride and drive, and gets even better, she might be in foal to a heavy stallion!

Her owner is now looking for her next horse, who must be able to jump 1m, compete in dressage, perfect all rounder, safe as a house, schoolmaster, preferably an ISH or nice coloured cob and under 9 years old - all for under £500!

Seen plenty of 'looking for a safe horse for a lady who wants to hack, must be bombproof, not a TB, not a cob, warmblood preferably, under 9 years old, capable of competing at badminton, with all tack and rugs but just for hacking now as my friend only wants to hack. small budget of under £300 and we're going to keep it in our-I mean her-field' recently, makes me sad.

I am one of those people who would like a small contribution when putting my horse up for share though, however I wouldn't be asking for more than £5 per day sharer has him that would be saved up to go towards the costs of my horse per month. Imo, there's nothing wrong for asking for a small contribution from a sharer if the sharer is able to ride and care for the horse as if they were their own, especially if they're using your tack and equipment, and the horse isn't coming back into work, or needing to be schooled or brought on.


----------



## poiuytrewq (31 December 2014)

dreambigpony said:



			I've just joined that Kent Equestrian grapevine page to see what ridiculous posts I can find...I live nowhere near Kent!
		
Click to expand...

I'm tempted myself! I did look but you actually have to join it too see anything!


----------



## Dave's Mam (31 December 2014)

I joined a while back too, & I am nowhere near Kent!


----------



## Polar Bear9 (31 December 2014)

Just joined the Kent page as well. All I can say is dear God, this will keep me entertained for weeks. First post was asking if anyone had any horse they could borrow for any class at any show. What?!


----------



## MileAMinute (31 December 2014)

I sold my Section A to what I thought was a loving family. It turned out they abandoned him at a livery yard and he was sold on by the YO to recover debt.
Recently I saw a advert on a local FB group from one of the kids, asking for cheap grass livery and a cheap horse. I couldn't sit on my hands. She genuinely thought she had done nothing wrong and that I needed to 'move on'. She ended up being blocked and a lot of people saw the advert so they know of her now but it infuriated me something chronic.

I've also seen several loan/sale ads with pictures of my current horse on! I'm flattered but worried about how deluded some of these kids are!

Agree with the whole cheap as possible thing too.
A recent one, not so much horsey, but local selling sites offering things for free, and the cheeky ******* want it delivered too!


----------



## gmw (31 December 2014)

Agree 100%   Hun!


----------



## Tiddlypom (31 December 2014)

MincePieAMinute said:



			I've also seen several loan/sale ads with pictures of my current horse on! I'm flattered but worried about how deluded some of these kids are!
		
Click to expand...

Eek. Sounds rather sinister to me. Are people trying to pretend that they own your horse? How disconcerting.


----------



## MileAMinute (31 December 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			Eek. Sounds rather sinister to me. Are people trying to pretend that they own your horse? How disconcerting.
		
Click to expand...

Yep had a couple now that I've had to report. I'll have to see if I've still got the screenshots saved on my PC and upload them!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (31 December 2014)

Maybe I need to try this! 

Wonder if this would work: "wanted someone who can come and catch my Welsh D daily,  is prone to running off £40 per week as the exercise you will receive is equivalent to going to the gym"


----------



## webble (31 December 2014)

That's a bit scary hope he is safe!



MincePieAMinute said:



			Yep had a couple now that I've had to report. I'll have to see if I've still got the screenshots saved on my PC and upload them!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SadKen (31 December 2014)

webble said:



			I think I saw that one it was sad it was tempting to take him just to retire him or pts
		
Click to expand...

If I was in a position to do so I would take him in a heartbeat... Not for 1500 quid as I wouldn't want to encourage it. But I could see him having a quiet life in a field wandering round in his summer coat where every now and again you catch a glimpse of a younger boy who was loved. Or maybe hacking at walk just for the fun of it, down the lane and back. I broke my heart a little over him, to be honest.


----------



## webble (31 December 2014)

Oh you have me welling up too now and yes I know exactly what you mean



SadKen said:



			If I was in a position to do so I would take him in a heartbeat... Not for 1500 quid as I wouldn't want to encourage it. But I could see him having a quiet life in a field wandering round in his summer coat where every now and again you catch a glimpse of a younger boy who was loved. Or maybe hacking at walk just for the fun of it, down the lane and back. I broke my heart a little over him, to be honest.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## nervous nelly (31 December 2014)

I saw a brilliant one the other day a young girl maybe 13/14 advertising that she wanted someone to pay her to compete their ponies she apparently has room on her yard and can offer full livery to the right pony accompanying the adverts were a couple of blurry photos of her jumping ponies in what looked to by a very cowboy like style. I wonder if her parents were aware of what she was offering and when she would find time to provide full livery when she should be at school. There were then lots of comments from other young lasses saying how much of a fantastic rider she was.


----------



## [59668] (31 December 2014)

What on earth is this?! Newly on Kent equestrian grapevine:


----------



## thatsmygirl (31 December 2014)

Sukistokes2 said:



			As a newbie to FB I am constantly gobsmacked by the cheek of people. One tonight, a 3year old palomino cob, unbroken,for loan!! As a project, don't you know! A project on loan my foot! Break my pony in for free and then I will pull it from under your feet when your done. I also love the ones which end with ....must be cheap! It takes a lot of strength on my part not to tell them what I think! These people are deluded!
		
Click to expand...

Knowing your age now after a pervious thread I am constantly amazed at how grown up you are I really am. Wish there were more young ladies like you around.


----------



## SadKen (31 December 2014)

[59668] said:



			What on earth is this?! Newly on Kent equestrian grapevine:






Click to expand...

Well, quite! And may I add 'lololol Yolo', and I think no more needs to be said.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (31 December 2014)

Saw an ad from a girl from my old yard, offering breaking services for 'difficult' horses. I just had to message someone who'd responded and tell her that the girl was all of 14 and her speciality is teaching a horse to rear vertically!


----------



## Zebadee_1995 (31 December 2014)

I am rarely on Facebook. The ones that get me every time though are the ones when there is a 3-4yr old unbaked horse for share/loan. I can't help think every time 'so.. you want someone to back and school your horse and pay for it'. Infuriating.
Also the 12-15 week old puppies for sale because they don't have time or the puppy is too much hard work! 
Oh and 'Bombproof horse wanted, 14.2-16hh, under 12 yr old, preferably with tack and rugs, budget 500'
I have had fun reading this thread.


----------



## MyDogIsAnIdiot (31 December 2014)

[59668] said:



			What on earth is this?! Newly on Kent equestrian grapevine:






Click to expand...

Roughly translated:
'Does anyone know who owns the pony/ponies near the QE (no idea what that is) in Fav (Faversham maybe?). Please can they be instructed to message me immediately. Please spread this message to your friends'. 

I bloody hate chav speak. 

Had more stupid adverts today. Woman that inspired this thread has been mouthing off on her post about how she can't believe no one has taken her offer up and it's 'soooooo tipical of horsey ppl these days!!!!!111!!'. One more post and I'm going to comment on how ridiculous she's being.


----------



## Kadastorm (31 December 2014)

Yeah those kent posts make me ashamed to come from kent sometimes! Some young girls I know/used to teach also post on there sometimes and I do cringe!


----------



## Paint it Lucky (31 December 2014)

He ha, love this thread!  I like the ones that say, 'Can anyone come out to my yard at 9am tomorrow morning to clip my horse as I have booked the vet to sedate him for that time.'  Why on earth would you book a vet to sedate a horse for clipping when you haven't booked anyone to clip it yet?  At least give people a bit more notice.  
Also like the ones where someone is advertising a horse for sale, priced very reasonably for what it is and someone tags someone in the comments who then replies saying horse is way too expensive, when horse is say an 8 year old well put together good allrounder which the owner only wants £2500 for?  Apparently you should get one of these for about £500.


----------



## LittleRooketRider (31 December 2014)

Zebadee_1995 said:



			I am rarely on Facebook. The ones that get me every time though are the ones when there is a 3-4yr old unbaked horse for share/loan. I can't help think every time 'so.. you want someone to back and school your horse and pay for it'. Infuriating.
Also the 12-15 week old puppies for sale because they don't have time or the puppy is too much hard work! 
Oh and 'Bombproof horse wanted, 14.2-16hh, under 12 yr old, preferably with tack and rugs, budget 500'
I have had fun reading this thread.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but I rather like my youngsters unbaked..otherwise they might be a light overdone


----------



## marmalade76 (31 December 2014)

deleted, double posted.


----------



## marmalade76 (31 December 2014)

shortstuff99 said:



			The worst ones I have seen are where they are wanting to loan/sell an injured horse! They say 'lovely horse etc etc, just diagnosed with ligament/tendon whatever injury vet says should be fine after 6months + rest for loan'. Wait what? Horse is now injured and you want someone else to pay for it? 

Or horse had an injury and she stated 'must be sold as I HAVE to compete and can't have two' no you don't have to compete you want to! Makes me sad 

Click to expand...

 Yep, similar not long ago on our local group, 16.2 7yo low level dressage horse now only sound enough to be a companion/light hack, owner was hoping to find someone to love him as much as she does. 'Fraid I couldn't resist and had to comment 'if you love him that much, keep him.'


----------



## J&C (31 December 2014)

There is a girl who post some ridiculous things on our local horsey page. She has recently been posting for somebody to give her and her horse a lift to a riding school where she has won a half price lesson. She said whoever takes her can bring their horse and have a half price lesson too. 
Somebody has politely suggested that she should be paying somebody to give her a lift and she said 'why should i pay them when they are getting a half price lesson?' and 'its only a lift' etc. so somebody else said why doesn't she pay for the drivers lesson too in lieu of petrol money and her response for that is that there's 'no point' as she would then end up paying for a full price lesson and might as well not bother. 

She posts a lot and generally expects to get everything for nothing and gets very defensive when people suggest she is asking a lot. A lot of people do stand up for her though, but I just find her a bit bratty. 
She got offended the other day as she asked for advice as she couldn't get her horse to respond to her aids (i.e wouldn't walk forward at all) and a few people suggested she get an instructor out and she went off on one saying how rude it was for people to say she needed an instructor and she's not a novice and knows what she's doing and doesn't need riding lessons! 


(if anyone is local to me I'm sure they will recognise her immediately, she posts a lot!)


----------



## Zebadee_1995 (31 December 2014)

LittleRoodolphRider said:



			Sorry but I rather like my youngsters unbaked..otherwise they might be a light overdone   

Click to expand...

Oh wow! Can't believe I did that. Little late but *unbacked.


----------



## miss_c (31 December 2014)

poiuytrewq said:



			I love the way everyone who owns a horse sets up their own "whatever their name is" eventing or dressage page.
		
Click to expand...

Guilty... Although I do try to make it clear that it's really just a blog of what I get up to with my horses!  I'm not imaginative so couldn't think of a better name for it!



DragonSlayBells said:



			I've said this story before but it you want a laugh...

Did a friend a favour, their friend's kid wanted a 'sit on a pony' and the only suitable mount was my husband's horse at the time. Kid rolls up (full riding kit, so looking for more that a 'sit on a pony'...) and once on, proceeded to boot said horse. Now, he can look after himself so he carted her off around the school... 

The best bit is when her mother produced a list of all the shows I was to take said horse to, with my trailer....dates when kid could come and ride etc etc....and when I put the stoppers on it and said this wasn't up for negotiation, I was asked to let a kid sit on a pony, I was slagged off because I 'ruined her daughter's dreams of competing'.



Click to expand...

OMG!  Cloud cuckoo land!!!!! The cheek of some people!



Sukistokes2 said:



			I also love the ones which end with ....must be cheap! It takes a lot of strength on my part not to tell them what I think! These people are deluded!
		
Click to expand...

That makes me so annoyed when people say that - horses and cheap don't go together!



Lucyloo25 said:



			I saw one recently, a girl selling her 'school master horse' at the age of 5, conditions of sale.. He must stay on current yard or one within a 5 mile radius so she can visit weekly to check he is okay. Also in the conditions of her sale she is allowed to turn up at any point for a ride as he is her baby and she loves him dearly. 
When asked if it was a loan rather than sale she stated it is definitely a sale, £6,000 for the darling horse she has to sell him as he is too good for her (she prefers a challenge), but she wants to visit weekly for lessons with her instructor. 

I am sure he is never going to sell if she is serious!
		
Click to expand...

Another in cloud cuckoo land!



charlie76 said:



			A saw a post with a 'fund me' link. Poster wanted people to contribute money to pay off her last months livery as she had defaulted on paying it and didn't want to have to sell her horse, think I might try that!!
		
Click to expand...

Cor, 2014's been a hard year for me, perhaps I should try this instead of moving to a cheaper yard?!




nervous nelly said:



			I saw a brilliant one the other day a young girl maybe 13/14 advertising that she wanted someone to pay her to compete their ponies she apparently has room on her yard and can offer full livery to the right pony accompanying the adverts were a couple of blurry photos of her jumping ponies in what looked to by a very cowboy like style. I wonder if her parents were aware of what she was offering and when she would find time to provide full livery when she should be at school. There were then lots of comments from other young lasses saying how much of a fantastic rider she was.
		
Click to expand...

I saw one similar on the BSJA Page... A 12 year old offering 'competition livery' at £30/week, and the ad was signed as being from her and her mum.  So basically they wanted a pony on loan but with the owner paying for it...



Apparently there's one on the ERG tonight from a girl saying she's given her stabled horse(s) extra hay and water so she doesn't have to go to the yard tomorrow as she plans on going out and getting drunk tonight and doesn't want to drive tomorrow.  Great that she is being responsible about drink driving, but perhaps she could consider not getting so drunk?!

Another thing that annoys me is 'does anybody have X for sale?' (insert rug weight and size/saddle make/accessory)... I always want to reply 'Yes!  The local tack shop!'


----------



## RaposadeGengibre (31 December 2014)

MyDogIsAnIdiot said:



			Roughly translated:
'Does anyone know who owns the pony/ponies near the QE (no idea what that is) in Fav (Faversham maybe?). Please can they be instructed to message me immediately. Please spread this message to your friends'. 
.
		
Click to expand...

QE is an abbreviation of Queen Elizabeth school in Faversham.

Somebody;s horses broke loose into school playground.

(almost fried my brains trying to read it...)


----------



## maisie06 (31 December 2014)

Just seen another -who wants a quality youngster to bring on - for free of course!!


----------



## Moomin1 (31 December 2014)

One that sticks in my mind was a post from someone who wanted advice on which gadget to use to 'bring her horses head in' (sorry, actually that should have read as follows: cn sum1 recomend sumat 2 bring mi ponys head in).  When suggested that maybe decent lessons would help rather than just using gadgets, it was met with a barrage of abuse saying she 'don't need lessons cos i no wot im doin i am expiriance n ad ponys all mi lyf so shut up u h8ter'.


----------



## dreambigpony (31 December 2014)

That girl on page talking about the lesson she wants taking to...I know exactly what you are saying. She posts all the time and complains about people's comments!


----------



## glamourpuss (31 December 2014)

dreambigpony said:



			That girl on page talking about the lesson she wants taking to...I know exactly what you are saying. She posts all the time and complains about people's comments!
		
Click to expand...

I saw the post about the lesson too....  I'm a member of these groups but I try not to get involved.
Although recently there was recently an utterly baffling one. The gist was asking people to stop tagging & sharing her advert for a block of stables as they were no longer available as her circumstances had changed. She then went on to say that the buyer had been told & the deposit was non refundable. 
Lots of people responded saying this was illegal, her response was 'you don't know me or my situation please don't comment' 
Wow. Just wow.


----------



## marmalade76 (31 December 2014)

Hoof_Prints said:



			Oh and on FB this girl keeps pestering me who goes to the RS two villages away from where I keep my horses. I had just bought another horse at the time so she says
"Hi, I see you have got a new horse. Can I hack him out or have your other one to ride?"

But it didn't stop there! she carried on :/ 
"Can I take one of your horses to pony camp this weekend?"
"I am a very good rider, Can I hack your horse out tomorrow"
"Can I have your horse on full loan?"
"My friend wants to go cross country, can I take your horse and go with her?"

These are just some off the top of my head, 
 (and just to add, she really can't ride very well and certainly not on a horse that isn't a dead to the leg RS plod! my horses are safe, but she'd get killed on them as she wouldn't know how what to do)

I have been very polite to her... she's younger than me but not by much! So I am careful with what I say, however if she asks again she may notice that my answers are getting less tolerant. Luckily she seems to have shut up now
		
Click to expand...

Can't condemn this, sorry, you have obviously never been pony-mad but pony-less - lucky you. Can't blame  her for trying, you know what they say, if you really want something you have to be proactive, not wait for something to fall into your lap. And by the way, you ought to wear a hairnet out hunting.


----------



## Illusion100 (31 December 2014)

Moomince Pie said:



			One that sticks in my mind was a post from someone who wanted advice on which gadget to use to 'bring her horses head in' (sorry, actually that should have read as follows: cn sum1 recomend sumat 2 bring mi ponys head in).  When suggested that maybe decent lessons would help rather than just using gadgets, it was met with a barrage of abuse saying she 'don't need lessons cos i no wot im doin i am expiriance n ad ponys all mi lyf so shut up u h8ter'.
		
Click to expand...

Omg! Can you send her a friend request for me? I sooooo want lessons from her.....


----------



## Tern (1 January 2015)

miss_c said:



			Another thing that annoys me is 'does anybody have X for sale?' (insert rug weight and size/saddle make/accessory)... I always want to reply 'Yes!  The local tack shop!'
		
Click to expand...

Can i ask why? Where do you expect us to put things when we no longer need them, in the dump? Some times we can't always afford a certain thing but it is the right for our horse.. why not buy it 2nd hand?


----------



## webble (1 January 2015)

marmalade76 said:



			Can't condemn this, sorry, you have obviously never been pony-mad but pony-less - lucky you. Can't blame  her for trying, you know what they say, if you really want something you have to be proactive, not wait for something to fall into your lap. And by the way, you ought to wear a hairnet out hunting.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but that's not other people's problem 


Tern said:



			Can i ask why? Where do you expect us to put things when we no longer need them, in the dump? Some times we can't always afford a certain thing but it is the right for our horse.. why not buy it 2nd hand?
		
Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## bumper (1 January 2015)

Tern said:



			Can i ask why? Where do you expect us to put things when we no longer need them, in the dump? Some times we can't always afford a certain thing but it is the right for our horse.. why not buy it 2nd hand?
		
Click to expand...

Yup!


----------



## Luci07 (1 January 2015)

I have no problem with the requests for tack etc.  As a keen ebayer I do it myself! My personal grind the teeth moment are when someone has put a well worded ad for a decent competition horse and the first comment is nearly always "would you consider full loan?" Appreciate that god loves a trier but really!


----------



## Hoof_Prints (1 January 2015)

marmalade76 said:



			Can't condemn this, sorry, you have obviously never been pony-mad but pony-less - lucky you. Can't blame  her for trying, you know what they say, if you really want something you have to be proactive, not wait for something to fall into your lap. And by the way, you ought to wear a hairnet out hunting.
		
Click to expand...

Actually I have, I only had my first pony when I was 13 and I saved up very hard for that pony and worked very hard to keep her. The girl in question is very well known for her cheeky comments and is the sort that regularly posts on horses for sale asking if she can have them for free. Not sure what kind of person you think I am but nothing has every fell in to my lap and nothing has come easy in the slightest! I actually regularly let others ride my horses (under supervision) that are not lucky enough to have them, however I keep that limited to friends who talk to me other than to ask if they can have my horse. Sorry to have offended you but as you may notice, I said i was very polite in my replies and not sure what else I am supposed to do when my horses are far from riding school plods, didn't want to be responsible for killing someone really... 

Yes I do know that, I was wearing one (as was my sister) until it fell out- didn't really have time to dismount and adjust our hair, but I'll bear that in mind!


----------



## miss_c (1 January 2015)

Tern said:



			Can i ask why? Where do you expect us to put things when we no longer need them, in the dump? Some times we can't always afford a certain thing but it is the right for our horse.. why not buy it 2nd hand?
		
Click to expand...




webble said:



			Agreed
		
Click to expand...




bumper said:



			Yup!
		
Click to expand...


Sorry I should have explained myself better.

What annoys me is people asking if anybody has something for sale instead of taking the time to look through the adverts.  Not sure why, but it just winds me up!  I have nothing against buying and selling second hand (I do that myself).


----------



## pip6 (1 January 2015)

I largely avoid facebook, but this thread has made me smile, can't believe the front of people.


----------



## thatsmygirl (1 January 2015)

I can understand people wanting second hand rugs and saddles etc as they aren't cheap but what gets me is the " lead rope wanted but must be cheap" or "cheap haynet wanted". Those items are cheap enough new so are they that skint and if so how do they afford the upkeep of their horse. 

I must amit I have in the past put a ad out for a cheap project to work on and had so many replies it was stupid, ended up with a 7 yr old stunning warmblood mare which had a really good history after speaking to her first owners so something went wrong, paid £200 and took her home both the vets and farrier was shocked at what I paid and she's fine it was the new owners |o| she's working her way up in eventing slowly and wins most events but jumps anything at any hight, real amazing horse


----------



## Sukistokes2 (1 January 2015)

Polar Bear9 said:



			Just joined the Kent page as well. All I can say is dear God, this will keep me entertained for weeks. First post was asking if anyone had any horse they could borrow for any class at any show. What?!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, saw that, did make me chuckle!


----------



## Sukistokes2 (1 January 2015)

SadKen said:



			Well, quite! And may I add 'lololol Yolo', and I think no more needs to be said.
		
Click to expand...

Saw that.......nearly wrote....write in bloody English!


----------



## Sukistokes2 (1 January 2015)

MyDogIsAnIdiot said:



			Roughly translated:
'Does anyone know who owns the pony/ponies near the QE (no idea what that is) in Fav (Faversham maybe?). Please can they be instructed to message me immediately. Please spread this message to your friends'. 

I bloody hate chav speak. 

Had more stupid adverts today. Woman that inspired this thread has been mouthing off on her post about how she can't believe no one has taken her offer up and it's 'soooooo tipical of horsey ppl these days!!!!!111!!'. One more post and I'm going to comment on how ridiculous she's being.
		
Click to expand...

Yep that would be Faversham still not sure what the QE is? Might have to have a drive around and find it!


----------



## Sukistokes2 (1 January 2015)

Miss C.......why should it be cheap. Things cost what they cost. We are discussing the ridiculous posts on FB not people wanting to do things on a budget.  So some kid wanting transport to some far flung show....must be cheap! I want a 14.2hh, school master, 10 years old, good to do, must be bomb proof, must come with everything, must be suitable for a child, must be a winner ......must be cheap! Why must it be cheap? Because some one is being cheeky and wants something for nothing that's why.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (1 January 2015)

RaposadeGengibre said:



			QE is an abbreviation of Queen Elizabeth school in Faversham.

Somebody;s horses broke loose into school playground.

(almost fried my brains trying to read it...)
		
Click to expand...


Ha...My day is complete ...thank you!


----------



## jm2k (1 January 2015)

ive seen 2 different BHS instructors teaching a horse aged 18-24 months of age including canter riding lessons with the owner. 
Said owner now joined riding club and will they be brining the horse aged 2.5? Will the club permit them to ride?


----------



## Dizzle (1 January 2015)

Tern said:



			This one young girl who is known and has been chucked off a couple yards, is not very experienced, obsessed with Justin Bieber (She at one point had her job as "Justin Bieber's Bed - classy right?!?) is constantly looking for horses to "join her team" constantly makes up stores about her mare and about how she "rescued" her from an awful state. And recently bought a 5 year old warmblood mare bred for show jumping 1.10 tracks.. wonder how quickly it is 'till she sells this one or gets thrown from it..
		
Click to expand...

I have a feeling I know exactly who this is!


----------



## MyDogIsAnIdiot (1 January 2015)

jm2k said:



			ive seen 2 different BHS instructors teaching a horse aged 18-24 months of age including canter riding lessons with the owner. 
Said owner now joined riding club and will they be brining the horse aged 2.5? Will the club permit them to ride?
		
Click to expand...

That's so sad . Poor thing will be crippled by the time it's 6.

If it's an official RC they won't be allowed to join until the 1st Jan in the year which the horse turns 4, so 2016. Same for PC, BD, and BS. I think in BE you're not allowed to compete over a certain height until the horse is 5...? Might be wrong.


----------



## Tern (1 January 2015)

Dizzle said:



			I have a feeling I know exactly who this is!
		
Click to expand...

Ohh, most likely.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (1 January 2015)

Lovely one on there this morning.......can I borrow a trailer to go to a show because I don't want to hire one!? Really people.


----------



## Dave's Mam (1 January 2015)

me&harvey said:



			maybe i need to try this! 

Wonder if this would work: "wanted someone who can come and catch my welsh d daily,  is prone to running off £40 per week as the exercise you will receive is equivalent to going to the gym"
		
Click to expand...


haaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (1 January 2015)

I keep seeing someone (well two sisters) advertising on the BSJA page for horses to compete or schooling livery from £20pw. Riders have jumped to fox (they havnt and are about 12).  This annoys me as its hard to make a living doing this job without 12 year old kids advertising at an impossible price.


----------



## Dizzle (1 January 2015)

Tern said:



			Ohh, most likely. 

Click to expand...

Oh, she's off to the stallion show as she's going to breed an eventer, I assume this is from the thoroughbred she rescued from gypsies? The one that kicks trailers to bits but she'd like people to give her a lift please..?


----------



## Moomin1 (1 January 2015)

Now maybe this is just  me who can't quite believe the stupidity in this one, but someone has posted saying they are  looking for a riding hat and has anyone got one they can have.  Why don't people just go and buy a new one rather than risk their heads (or even worse that of their children if that's who they are getting it for) getting a second hand one from a stranger?


----------



## webble (1 January 2015)

Moomince Pie said:



			Now maybe this is just  me who can't quite believe the stupidity in this one, but someone has posted saying they are  looking for a riding hat and has anyone got one they can have.  Why don't people just go and buy a new one rather than risk their heads (or even worse that of their children if that's who they are getting it for) getting a second hand one from a stranger?
		
Click to expand...

I have just seen that I was so tempted to reply!


----------



## Ddraig_wen (1 January 2015)

One I saw last night: want to breed from my mare because I think she'll have a good foal. Can you suggest a stallion. Don't care what I get as long as it's nice.

Um.... right because that's totally the reason to breed. when asked what she wanted to achieve with the foal etc she said she didn't know. 2 people advised her to wait until she knew what she wanted to breed, or to buy a foal in.(mare wasn't the best). 20 odd people offered their stallions or their friends stallions and got shirty with the people who had advised her not to


----------



## Tern (1 January 2015)

Dizzle said:



			Oh, she's off to the stallion show as she's going to breed an eventer, I assume this is from the thoroughbred she rescued from gypsies? The one that kicks trailers to bits but she'd like people to give her a lift please..?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that's the one! I actually thought it'd be for her new warmblood 5 year old if she's going to breed, I do hope she isn't! Don't think the mare was actually from gypsies, she does like to make up a whole load of *****! pm me.


----------



## chazza44 (1 January 2015)

The ones along the lines of 'I'm 14 can trot, and want to go to shows but am bored of lessons so can someone teach me on their horse please? Oh and I've got no money and you will have to pick me up.  Ones get me a bit.  If you can't be bothered to learn in a RS horse why should anyone let you loose with their animals?! Also personal safety!


----------



## WelshD (1 January 2015)

Nightmare before Christmas said:



			I keep seeing someone (well two sisters) advertising on the BSJA page for horses to compete or schooling livery from £20pw. Riders have jumped to fox (they havnt and are about 12).  This annoys me as its hard to make a living doing this job without 12 year old kids advertising at an impossible price.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen that one. Their ponies seem in good nick so not all bad but I cant see how they are insured as they claim to be - I cant think of a company that would insure a 13 year old to run a business looking after, schooling and competing other people's ponies


----------



## LadyRascasse (1 January 2015)

Nightmare before Christmas said:



			I keep seeing someone (well two sisters) advertising on the BSJA page for horses to compete or schooling livery from £20pw. Riders have jumped to fox (they havnt and are about 12).  This annoys me as its hard to make a living doing this job without 12 year old kids advertising at an impossible price.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, just looked this one up, spelling is appalling for starters. Never heard of Electronic water troth's, I think they mean automatic water troughs but who knows. Competition photos are for about 2ft3 and home is only 3ft (polyblocks) Makes you wonder why there parents would let them put an advert up without checking it first.


----------



## MagicMelon (1 January 2015)

I actually get confused by the ads (often appearing on the BS facebook page...) that state their horse for sale is basically the perfect horse that everyone is looking for - jumps 1.30m etc. etc. but its priced at £2k.  If it was THAT amazing, why the hell is it only priced at £2k?! Clearly there is something they're not telling us in the advert so it just screams dishonest to me.

But hey ho, maybe I'm too honest - I advertised via FB my warmblood for permanent loan stating he had an unknown lameness (had all vet checks to no avail) and was mechanically unsound but still loved to go out hacking (walk and a little trot) as the lameness remained unchanged and then he would have made an excellent companion. The amount of people I had message me saying "Would he be up to jumping" or "could he do dressage" etc. was ridiculous. He's now retired and ending his days with me!  Some (well a lot in the horse world) are mad!


----------



## Polar Bear9 (1 January 2015)

Nightmare before Christmas said:



			I keep seeing someone (well two sisters) advertising on the BSJA page for horses to compete or schooling livery from £20pw. Riders have jumped to fox (they havnt and are about 12).  This annoys me as its hard to make a living doing this job without 12 year old kids advertising at an impossible price.
		
Click to expand...

I have seen this as well. Apart from being illegal (can't get business insurance) it's ridiculous to expect someone to pay that price and could be dangerous for them. From what I can see they have been unable to show a BS record or even any photos at the height they claim that aren't of someone else


----------



## Luci07 (1 January 2015)

Well you lot who think £500 is not enough money...there's a proven showjumper out of Cruising and  cavalier advertised next to this page.... For £10.

Yup, guess someone missed off a few 000's!


----------



## Ddraig_wen (1 January 2015)

I put up an advert for a sharer for 2 horses. Offered as much riding as they wanted as long as the horse gets a day off during the week sometime. one a novice ride and one not. One that can hunt show and pretty much do anything and the other not to jump but can do anything else. I even put on the advert that if the rider wanted they could take the horse to some competitions. Asked 30p/m and nothing additional except no under 16s and the rider must have insurance. I got inundated with replies from children and people wanting me to pay them up to 35 per day to do anything with them. I politely removed the advert and got quite a bit of abuse for apparently bein.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (1 January 2015)

the ones that amuse me are the dealers who advertise on fb. Each horse is the 'most amazing' 'never find another one like this' 'one in a million' 'absolute saint' and 'can't fault him/her' Okay i accept that the horses are probably nice but every single one of them cant be the worlds best horse, they have to have some faults at least. Just makes the dealer seem unprofessional, especially when it's all in capslock!


----------



## Redders (1 January 2015)

After reading these I had to join, and I saw an advert for some ariat boots and someone commented what size are they and would you consider lwvtb- did I read it wrong or were they asking if the seller would loan with view to buy for a pair of boots?!


----------



## marmalade76 (2 January 2015)

Dizzle said:



			Oh, she's off to the stallion show as she's going to breed an eventer, I assume this is from the thoroughbred she rescued from gypsies? The one that kicks trailers to bits but she'd like people to give her a lift please..?
		
Click to expand...

No, that one she bought from Joanne Donnelly (who is not a gypsy) of Kayte Farm so not rescued at all.


----------



## Tern (2 January 2015)

marmalade76 said:



			No, that one she bought from Joanne Donnelly (who is not a gypsy) of Kayte Farm so not rescued at all.
		
Click to expand...

If she was going to breed an eventer I would have thought she wouldn't use JD's mare and use this fancy new warmblood she has.    Next she'll be asking for step by step instructions on how to back a youngster.. And she'll be doing at a 2 years old.


----------



## marmalade76 (2 January 2015)

I heard JD has a stallion now, perhaps she'll use that


----------



## Tern (2 January 2015)

marmalade76 said:



			I heard JD has a stallion now, perhaps she'll use that 

Click to expand...

Oh boy, god help the foal!


----------



## Dizzle (2 January 2015)

Today's post is looking for a purple show jacket, heaven flipping help us!!

I didn't realise she'd bought a warmblood, I thought she was after a New Forest pony for her brother..?


----------



## Stormynight (2 January 2015)

Preloved is just as bad.

I fell over an ad the other day: 15.1 24yo gelding, had him for 17 years but no longer have time for him. Make good companion. 300.

Vile, really.


----------



## Nosey (2 January 2015)

Agree re preloved too as I don't do facebook. Saddest ones are the 10 week old puppies being rehomed for various reasons (excuses) so sad seeing their little faces & to think they'll have left their mums & only known current home for a week or 2 before being ditched :-(


----------



## Bertolie (2 January 2015)

Dizzle said:



			Today's post is looking for a purple show jacket, heaven flipping help us!!

I didn't realise she'd bought a warmblood, I thought she was after a New Forest pony for her brother..?
		
Click to expand...

Think I may know who you are talking about if the post is on GHR! If it's the same person, she is supposed to be coming to my yard on Monday to buy a bareback pad as she wants to try a different approach with her mare.


----------



## conniegirl (2 January 2015)

It realy annoys me when I type out an advert for loads of used rugs, describe sizes, make, condition and price for each one of about 30 good quality (Rambo, PE etc) rugs mainly 5ft6 and 6ft with a few smaller ones and then get a ton of replies asking do I have any 6ft9 or 7ft or do I have a perticular rug in a different colour or with a neck! 
Or asking if I will I sell them a lovely hw full neck Rambo turnout that had just come back from the cleaners, for £10 including postage! I can't even post it for that much!
Realy people are thick! If I had them for sale I would advertise them, I'm not a tackshop and I'm not going to give away good quality rugs for nothing or make a loss on them


----------



## Tern (2 January 2015)

Bertolie said:



			Think I may know who you are talking about if the post is on GHR! If it's the same person, she is supposed to be coming to my yard on Monday to buy a bareback pad as she wants to try a different approach with her mare.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, same person!! 

Yeah she bought a KWPN of some sort I believe Dizzle.. a 5 year old..   Purple show jacket.. interesting.


----------



## sasquatch (2 January 2015)

Hoof_Prints said:



			Actually I have, I only had my first pony when I was 13 and I saved up very hard for that pony and worked very hard to keep her. The girl in question is very well known for her cheeky comments and is the sort that regularly posts on horses for sale asking if she can have them for free. Not sure what kind of person you think I am but nothing has every fell in to my lap and nothing has come easy in the slightest! I actually regularly let others ride my horses (under supervision) that are not lucky enough to have them, however I keep that limited to friends who talk to me other than to ask if they can have my horse. Sorry to have offended you but as you may notice, I said i was very polite in my replies and not sure what else I am supposed to do when my horses are far from riding school plods, didn't want to be responsible for killing someone really...
		
Click to expand...

I actually find this quite unfair, how do you know what her riding is like if all you've seen are photo and how do you know every horse she rides is a plod? 

I know for a fact if a lot of people saw my riding, I'd probably be torn apart and have had comments made that I am a total novice/know nothing/sit there like a sack of spuds despite having a horse who is extremely hard work but assumed 'easy' as he's a cob by those who have only ever seen photos of him. I rode in a RS until last year, and rode a whole range of horses from their 'plods' to youngsters who liked to buck when they were asked to do something new or that they found hard to very well schooled, seasoned schoolmasters. And there was definitely a point about 2/3 years ago I was starting to feel ready to move on from the RS and their horses and start doing more outside of just a lesson (one of the reasons I stayed was due to being able to ride a fantastic young horse who I adored - and whilst I learnt much from him I still felt like it was time to move on, and once he had sold that was just cemented further)

Yes, the constant asking 'can I ride your horse?' gets annoying, but imo, have you thought this girl maybe wants to move on from the RS and do more than what her lessons offer, or that lessons are holding her back? 

I have had people ask if they can ride my horse, and have let them. I've always been there to watch, and if they've definitely been unable to manage him I've always been able to cut it short after a walk/trot. 

Tbh I would find a horse-mad 13 year old desperate for a horse of her own or to learn more or who wants to do more than just plod about in her lessons a lot easier to deal with than some freeloaders out there, and would be less likely to judge and more likely to point the 13 year old in a better direction and tell her that my horse would be too much for her and she could go to a different/better RS, or where she could look for a share or loan pony that would be suitable, or even organisations she could join where she could learn/spend more time with horses to see if that would keep her happy. I'd also let her know to stop asking for free horses, and instead look for a share/loan she would 100% be capable of handling, and instructor to go with it.

Or maybe that's just me, I do have a few girls who ask me about livery/costs of a horse/what I'm doing with mine every week and it does get annoying, but they're horse mad and there is no harm with saying 'instead of getting your own horse right now, why don't you look for a share or a loan so you can get used to the difference between being at a RS and having a horse you have to look after by yourself'


----------



## LittleRooketRider (2 January 2015)

sasquatch said:



			I actually find this quite unfair, how do you know what her riding is like if all you've seen are photo and how do you know every horse she rides is a plod? 

I know for a fact if a lot of people saw my riding, I'd probably be torn apart and have had comments made that I am a total novice/know nothing/sit there like a sack of spuds despite having a horse who is extremely hard work but assumed 'easy' as he's a cob by those who have only ever seen photos of him. I rode in a RS until last year, and rode a whole range of horses from their 'plods' to youngsters who liked to buck when they were asked to do something new or that they found hard to very well schooled, seasoned schoolmasters. And there was definitely a point about 2/3 years ago I was starting to feel ready to move on from the RS and their horses and start doing more outside of just a lesson (one of the reasons I stayed was due to being able to ride a fantastic young horse who I adored - and whilst I learnt much from him I still felt like it was time to move on, and once he had sold that was just cemented further)

Yes, the constant asking 'can I ride your horse?' gets annoying, but imo, have you thought this girl maybe wants to move on from the RS and do more than what her lessons offer, or that lessons are holding her back? 

I have had people ask if they can ride my horse, and have let them. I've always been there to watch, and if they've definitely been unable to manage him I've always been able to cut it short after a walk/trot. 

Tbh I would find a horse-mad 13 year old desperate for a horse of her own or to learn more or who wants to do more than just plod about in her lessons a lot easier to deal with than some freeloaders out there, and would be less likely to judge and more likely to point the 13 year old in a better direction and tell her that my horse would be too much for her and she could go to a different/better RS, or where she could look for a share or loan pony that would be suitable, or even organisations she could join where she could learn/spend more time with horses to see if that would keep her happy. I'd also let her know to stop asking for free horses, and instead look for a share/loan she would 100% be capable of handling, and instructor to go with it.

Or maybe that's just me, I do have a few girls who ask me about livery/costs of a horse/what I'm doing with mine every week and it does get annoying, but they're horse mad and there is no harm with saying 'instead of getting your own horse right now, why don't you look for a share or a loan so you can get used to the difference between being at a RS and having a horse you have to look after by yourself'
		
Click to expand...

It is not her responsibility...the information is out there if she really wants it


----------



## Nancykitt (2 January 2015)

LittleRoodolphRider said:



			It is not her responsibility...the information is out there if she really wants it
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. As a pony-less pony-mad teenager I spent all my time investigating ways of spending time riding and generally learning about horses - and that was well before the days of Facebook. I did get the opportunity to ride some lovely horses but the expectation was that I should work hard around the stable and yard - something I did not resent at all. 

I would be very dubious about letting anyone who posted on FB in this manner ride either of my two ponies.  Unfortunately  things are much too litigious these days and some people would be only too keen to try and sue if anything went wrong.


----------



## sasquatch (2 January 2015)

LittleRoodolphRider said:



			It is not her responsibility...the information is out there if she really wants it
		
Click to expand...

A lot of the time 13 year old girls, especially if not from horsey families, don't know where to look for it - I certainly didn't know where to look at 13. I'd much rather tell a 13 year old girl where else they can go to learn more/ride more in a safe environment than be rude and watch them end up completely overhorsed and possibly hurt because someone has let them take on a mad 'free to good home' horse. On top of that, by telling them where to look for a share pony/loan pony/riding club that those horseless can still benefit from, I find a lot of the 'can I ride your horse?' and similar messages stop.


----------



## marmalade76 (2 January 2015)

Dizzle said:



			Today's post is looking for a purple show jacket, heaven flipping help us!!
		
Click to expand...

At least she'll be easily spotted at comps..


----------



## MyDogIsAnIdiot (2 January 2015)

LittleRoodolphRider said:



			It is not her responsibility...the information is out there if she really wants it
		
Click to expand...




Nancykitt said:



			Absolutely. As a pony-less pony-mad teenager I spent all my time investigating ways of spending time riding and generally learning about horses - and that was well before the days of Facebook. I did get the opportunity to ride some lovely horses but the expectation was that I should work hard around the stable and yard - something I did not resent at all. 

I would be very dubious about letting anyone who posted on FB in this manner ride either of my two ponies.  Unfortunately  things are much too litigious these days and some people would be only too keen to try and sue if anything went wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with both of those above ^.

Tbh I don't believe that a 13 year-old would be incapable of some simple google searches. It's not exactly hard! They know where they can find info but they're too bloody lazy to go looking for it and expect it to be presented to them on an easy to understand platter.

And brightly coloured show jackets (Animo etc.) should be banned. Hideous things.


----------



## dizzyneddy (2 January 2015)

Well this is one off preloved

Recently got a foal due to its mothers death and in need of feed bucket, head coller,lead rope...........n other ......

If the mare has died its sad but if you need small items like this go to the nearest tackshop. If it was someone experienced surely they'd have some buckets & leadropes at hand. Poor foal thats all l can say.


----------



## Luci07 (2 January 2015)

sasquatch said:



			A lot of the time 13 year old girls, especially if not from horsey families, don't know where to look for it - I certainly didn't know where to look at 13. I'd much rather tell a 13 year old girl where else they can go to learn more/ride more in a safe environment than be rude and watch them end up completely overhorsed and possibly hurt because someone has let them take on a mad 'free to good home' horse. On top of that, by telling them where to look for a share pony/loan pony/riding club that those horseless can still benefit from, I find a lot of the 'can I ride your horse?' and similar messages stop.
		
Click to expand...


My teenage years are a long way behind me. My stepfather and mother were not in the tiniest bit interested in anything equine and viewed this as an unhealthy obsession I needed to grow out of. I worked as soon as I hit 13 to pay for lessons, I did a deal with a nearby neighbour to work for lessons, I. Got a weekend job mucking out at a stud and got to ride the hunter as well. So I don't agree that it's not possible to find something if you are keen enough and would say it's considerably easier nowadays. 

Btw, my mother still views my horses as an unhealthy obsession...!!


----------



## Hoof_Prints (2 January 2015)

I appreciate your views, but I actually know the girl and what her standard of riding is like as I have seen her ride, and know the riding school she sometimes attends. I made it clear in my other post that I DO let other ride my horses, even if it is just in walk or trot, they are perfectly safe under my supervision however this girl wants to take my horses out xc and hacking on her own, and she would get killed- not to mention how much it would upset my poor horses! And I value their welfare very highly, I've worked very hard on them to get them where they are now. The people who ride my horses are limited to friends or children of friends who speak to me other than to try and ride my horses.


----------



## Polar Bear9 (2 January 2015)

I saw an advert today looking for someone to muck out their 7 horses in exchange for riding one horse. It was obviously a nice show horse but still, no payment just getting to ride this one horse. Everyone was commenting on what a fantastic opportunity this is. Is it just me who thinks this is taking the p*** to the extreme?! Or did I miss something?


----------



## Kadastorm (2 January 2015)

Polar Bear9 said:



			I saw an advert today looking for someone to muck out their 7 horses in exchange for riding one horse. It was obviously a nice show horse but still, no payment just getting to ride this one horse. Everyone was commenting on what a fantastic opportunity this is. Is it just me who thinks this is taking the p*** to the extreme?! Or did I miss something?
		
Click to expand...

Was this on kent equestrian grapevine and riding an Arab? If so, the person would get great tuition and experience, unfortunately I couldn't afford to do it without payment but there are many who will. Would be a great opportunity for someone!


----------



## Polar Bear9 (2 January 2015)

Kadastorm said:



			Was this on kent equestrian grapevine and riding an Arab? If so, the person would get great tuition and experience, unfortunately I couldn't afford to do it without payment but there are many who will. Would be a great opportunity for someone!
		
Click to expand...

It was yes. I'm sure that they would get great experience but still, mucking out 7 is a lot in order to get one ride, as nice as that ride may be. Doing 7 is a full time job, I don't understand why anyone would do this just to get a ride (classy as it may be). I don't mean this to be offensive at all, I just genuinely don't understand why anyone would think this was a good deal?


----------



## Polar Bear9 (2 January 2015)

Kadastorm said:



			Was this on kent equestrian grapevine and riding an Arab? If so, the person would get great tuition and experience, unfortunately I couldn't afford to do it without payment but there are many who will. Would be a great opportunity for someone!
		
Click to expand...

It was yes. I'm sure that they would get great experience but still, mucking out 7 is a lot in order to get one ride, as nice as that ride may be. Doing 7 is a full time job, I don't understand why anyone would do this just to get a ride (classy as it may be) and some tuition.   I don't mean this to be offensive at all, I just genuinely don't understand why anyone would think this was a good deal?


----------



## MileAMinute (2 January 2015)

Just spotted one: 'Looking for headcollars 1 pony and 1 cob (cheap)'

Erm, a nylon headcollar at a tack shop is only a few pound. It is worrying!


----------



## Leo Walker (2 January 2015)

just mucking out 7 isnt a full time job! Full care is, but not just the boxes. Theres also another thread running on here at the minute about a lesson costing £67. Wouldnt be suitable for me, but might be a good opportunity for someone?


----------



## conniegirl (2 January 2015)

MincePieAMinute said:



			Just spotted one: 'Looking for headcollars 1 pony and 1 cob (cheap)'

Erm, a nylon headcollar at a tack shop is only a few pound. It is worrying!
		
Click to expand...

Have you bought a head collar recently? I went to a fairly cheap tack shop close to me today as lout snapped his head collar yesterday. The cheapest head collar they had was £23! I object to paying £23 for some thing that will be sludge brown tommorow


----------



## Kadastorm (2 January 2015)

Polar Bear9 said:



			It was yes. I'm sure that they would get great experience but still, mucking out 7 is a lot in order to get one ride, as nice as that ride may be. Doing 7 is a full time job, I don't understand why anyone would do this just to get a ride (classy as it may be) and some tuition.   I don't mean this to be offensive at all, I just genuinely don't understand why anyone would think this was a good deal?
		
Click to expand...

No I know, it is cheeky but for someone who may be doing a college course or something, it may offer good experience. Personally I wouldn't do it as I don't have the time to work without pay, especially mucking out 7. but the lady is very good and does very well in the showing world so there are pros and cons and it may work for someone, just not most of us!


----------



## MileAMinute (2 January 2015)

conniegirl said:



			Have you bought a head collar recently? I went to a fairly cheap tack shop close to me today as lout snapped his head collar yesterday. The cheapest head collar they had was £23! I object to paying £23 for some thing that will be sludge brown tommorow
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I bought a Shires one for £7 a couple of months ago. There is a tack shop near me that has similar priced headcollars to yours but like you I won't justify that cost!


----------



## conniegirl (2 January 2015)

The £23 were cottage craft ones. The shires ones were £27. I nearly fainted at the price!


----------



## hotair (2 January 2015)

There's a post on my local one wanting a 13.2hh + must be broken to ride suitable for a novice and bombproof in traffic.. Oh and must be free to a good home. 

Some things you see on them are unbelievable but some of it does give a good giggle other things are just sad for the poor horses and ponies!


----------



## Tern (2 January 2015)

conniegirl said:



			Have you bought a head collar recently? I went to a fairly cheap tack shop close to me today as lout snapped his head collar yesterday. The cheapest head collar they had was £23! I object to paying £23 for some thing that will be sludge brown tommorow
		
Click to expand...

Was about to say the same, Countrywide's cheapest headcollar online for a HORSE (not foal) that is not in clearance sale is 20 quid!


----------



## Tern (2 January 2015)

marmalade76 said:



			At least she'll be easily spotted at comps..
		
Click to expand...

*snigger* I commented on it.


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (2 January 2015)

This thread prompted me to have a quick view of Preloved. Someone is advertising a mare for sale as companion or broodmare because she has had 'a typical myoapathy'. Made me lol anyway.


----------



## MileAMinute (2 January 2015)

For those wondering about headcollars...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SHIRES-NY...Horse_Wear_Equipment&var=&hash=item53f5e9edf3


----------



## Arzada (2 January 2015)

Polar Bear9 said:



			It was yes. I'm sure that they would get great experience but still, mucking out 7 is a lot in order to get one ride, as nice as that ride may be. Doing 7 is a full time job, I don't understand why anyone would do this just to get a ride (classy as it may be) and some tuition.   I don't mean this to be offensive at all, I just genuinely don't understand why anyone would think this was a good deal?
		
Click to expand...

I used to work Monday to Friday 37 hours in an office. On Saturday and Sunday I worked 7am to 6pm (sometimes later) on a yard plus paid yard for a lesson aiming for qualifications. Yard was 30 minutes drive from home so that added an hour per day. I did this for a year. So mucking out 7 boxes for a quality ride with good tuition seems a bargain!


----------



## Moomin1 (2 January 2015)

conniegirl said:



			Have you bought a head collar recently? I went to a fairly cheap tack shop close to me today as lout snapped his head collar yesterday. The cheapest head collar they had was £23! I object to paying £23 for some thing that will be sludge brown tommorow
		
Click to expand...

Bloomin heck!  I am not sure what tack shops you get your stuff from but I never spend over a tenner on a headcollar! :O


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 January 2015)

MincePieAMinute said:



			For those wondering about headcollars...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SHIRES-NY...Horse_Wear_Equipment&var=&hash=item53f5e9edf3

Click to expand...

Just had a quick look on ebay, typed in lowest price first: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NYLON-HEA...Horse_Wear_Equipment&var=&hash=item2346b263ff

Sorry, but if you can't afford that, why the heck have you got a horse?!


----------



## ester (2 January 2015)

Moomince Pie said:



			Bloomin heck!  I am not sure what tack shops you get your stuff from but I never spend over a tenner on a headcollar! :O
		
Click to expand...

Same!


----------



## Polar Bear9 (2 January 2015)

Arzada said:



			I used to work Monday to Friday 37 hours in an office. On Saturday and Sunday I worked 7am to 6pm (sometimes later) on a yard plus paid yard for a lesson aiming for qualifications. Yard was 30 minutes drive from home so that added an hour per day. I did this for a year. So mucking out 7 boxes for a quality ride with good tuition seems a bargain!
		
Click to expand...

To be honest... If you did that for free I think you're mad  In the nicest possible way. My sister used to do 6 horses 5 days a week, she got £350 a month plus luxury accommodation, livery for her own horse, plenty of riding on some very nice horses and tuition. I know that's a very good deal for the horse world but still. I just don't understand how people can work like this, you need enough money to eat at least!


----------



## Hoof_Prints (2 January 2015)

I have two tack shops locally, one has basic standard shires headcollars for about £9 (i think) , while the other one only sells john whitaker headcollars or leather ones so they start from £25. depends on what the shop stocks i suppose ! Wouldn't pay £25 for one I was going to drop in the muddy field and probably forget until I find it the next day, but it's pretty simple to shop online for cheaper ones. The saddle selling online makes me wince when people ask things such as "would it fit a 15hh tb?" and then the seller tells them it will! how the hell do they know that it will fit that particular horse? fine if you want to buy a saddle online based on what you already know your horse fits to, but "fitting" online, hmm thats a bit different


----------



## Arzada (2 January 2015)

Polar Bear9 said:



			To be honest... If you did that for free I think you're mad  In the nicest possible way. My sister used to do 6 horses 5 days a week, she got £350 a month plus luxury accommodation, livery for her own horse, plenty of riding on some very nice horses and tuition. I know that's a very good deal for the horse world but still. I just don't understand how people can work like this, you need enough money to eat at least!
		
Click to expand...

I came to my senses and then, like your sister, got a fab well-paid job with horses! (I had enough money because I spent Monday to Friday in an office! And the other two days keeping fit on a yard! Nuts now I think about it!


----------



## Ddraig_wen (2 January 2015)

Our local tack shop has their own brand headcollars for about 3.50 and their value ones are a couple of pounds. The colour fades but they do the job.


I used to muck out 15 at my old riding school so that I could ride. In winter we had 22 in. Before I left we couldn't even get the kids to do one stable each without whining :/


----------



## MileAMinute (2 January 2015)

cinnamontoast said:



			Just had a quick look on ebay, typed in lowest price first: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NYLON-HEA...Horse_Wear_Equipment&var=&hash=item2346b263ff

Sorry, but if you can't afford that, why the heck have you got a horse?!
		
Click to expand...

That was my original point, CT, before we got into headcollar politics!


----------



## Spiritedly (2 January 2015)

I saw an ad a couple weeks of months ago from someone wanting racing tack as they were going to start racing their TB, they have now asked for a dressage and jumping saddle....as the TB is now going to event instead....someone said they had a jumping one so the girl then asked if she could pay for it in installments ...the seller hadn't even mentioned a price. &#55357;&#56853; The best bit is she didn't put in her ad what size saddle she wanted and she didn't ask the person who replied what size saddle they were selling! &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## Ddraig_wen (2 January 2015)

My pony doesn't really like jumping. Do you think he would make a good workers pony?



Er.....m


----------



## Dizzy socks (2 January 2015)

sasquatch said:



			A lot of the time 13 year old girls, especially if not from horsey families, don't know where to look for it - I certainly didn't know where to look at 13. I'd much rather tell a 13 year old girl where else they can go to learn more/ride more in a safe environment than be rude and watch them end up completely overhorsed and possibly hurt because someone has let them take on a mad 'free to good home' horse. On top of that, by telling them where to look for a share pony/loan pony/riding club that those horseless can still benefit from, I find a lot of the 'can I ride your horse?' and similar messages stop.
		
Click to expand...

Just popping in to say - I think 13 year olds can/should be perfectly capable of investigating other options with regards to working for rides, etc. I'm 15 - 13 was not long ago, and there is absoloutely no way - and I mean not even a spark in space - that I'd message someone I didn't know, asking to ride their horse.
That seems highly unreasonable, and likely to put someone in a very uncomfortable position. 
Just no, I don't think that's the way to go.


----------



## Dunlin (3 January 2015)

Todays collection (just 1 days worth);

hey, DONT STOP READING I AM 12 YEARS OLD BUT....................... i love horses and am really experienced, i cn clean tack, paint fences, walk and sit trotting. how much does your apprentise scheme pay and do i get my own horse to ride and take to shows? 

Wanted 12-12.2hh pony that can jump 1.10 track and win every outing. Good to do in every way, no oldies, perfect health etc, suitable for mother/daughter for SJ, hacking and hunting. Can pay up to £200 and willing to travel up to 15 miles from *postcode*.

Hi there, your chaps for sale have been on there for 2 days now with no interest. I'll take them off your hands for free if you can deliver them to me or post at your cost.

To end on a positive note, the funniest one which had me creased up was posted back in the spring this year.

"FREE TO HUNGRY EQUINE, OVER 5,000 CARROTS"

The person was advertising packets of carrot seeds!!


----------



## Vodkagirly (3 January 2015)

blowsbubbles said:



			Haha haha that is hilarious. Surely after all that time you were tempted? She didn't state 'no timewasters' so you could of excited her for a few days you were going to buy it ;-)
		
Click to expand...




Dunlin said:



			Todays collection (just 1 days worth);

hey, DONT STOP READING I AM 12 YEARS OLD BUT....................... i love horses and am really experienced, i cn clean tack, paint fences, walk and sit trotting. how much does your apprentise scheme pay and do i get my own horse to ride and take to shows? 

Wanted 12-12.2hh pony that can jump 1.10 track and win every outing. Good to do in every way, no oldies, perfect health etc, suitable for mother/daughter for SJ, hacking and hunting. Can pay up to £200 and willing to travel up to 15 miles from *postcode*.

Hi there, your chaps for sale have been on there for 2 days now with no interest. I'll take them off your hands for free if you can deliver them to me or post at your cost.

To end on a positive note, the funniest one which had me creased up was posted back in the spring this year.

"FREE TO HUNGRY EQUINE, OVER 5,000 CARROTS"

The person was advertising packets of carrot seeds!!
		
Click to expand...

This far better than any on our local pages. What a bunch of numties


----------



## Rachelashleigh (3 January 2015)

One of the local pages some young lad who kept his horse in his front yard (very poor looking 3yo that rode and drove) wanted to swop for a ps3 or bmx!!!!!!! I messaged admin asking they were seriously letting children sell horses, one lad replied not stereotyping but had his joggy bottoms tucked in his sock n a can of strongbrew in his hand asked how fast "it" went. When I replied to post I got loads of his mates having a go saying note wrong with keeping horses in front gardens, one if his mates profiles was a trotter that had over strikes and had blood pouring down its fetlock.  In end I just put a photo of a rabbit and said these live in gardens.


----------



## WindyStacks (3 January 2015)

I find them fascinating, ESPECIALLY the for sale ads of horses you know. The ponies frequently grow a hand in print and jump 70cm higher (no typo!).

"God loves a trier" clearly applies to asking prices. 

£70/month apparently it costs to keep a horse. I expressed deep admiration when that covers only insurance, BHS subs, wormers and a dent in shoeing. "How much is your insurance and which wormer are you using" I innocently asked...

Also managed to anger some dolt offering part-loan (nearly 200/m) for old mare couldn't be ridden but loved being groomed. Suggested she was searching for someone to pay her retirement livery. Apparently I didn't know anything about her.

Ps have joined Kent grapevine - sounds like excellent entertainment!


----------



## TT55 (3 January 2015)

In response to a couple of much earlier posts that i cant find back.

I knew a girl that advertised her horse for loan over the winter, but she "must have it back by 1st April'. Said horse must also be stabled at night and out in the day... not an unusual request i know, except that she would never put it in a stable herself over winter...

And as for people wanting someone to break or school their horse for free, funnily enough this is what i did a couple of years ago. I didnt have my own horse and couldnt get one due to working away. The only local riding school made you commit to weekly lessons (weird), which i also couldnt do due to aforementioned working away. So I put an ad on the internet and took a few opportunities for schooling/ rebacking etc. Unfortunately i hit the deck one to many times so stopped doing it, but people who do this exist


----------



## ruth83 (3 January 2015)

My personal favourite today....

Pair of Saxon Equileather boots for sale. As new. £65

They're only £54 brand new from the tack shop!


----------



## ester (3 January 2015)

Similar happens whenever lidl sell stuff!


----------



## Moomin1 (3 January 2015)

I've just seen one asking someone to put a gate back on it's hinges as the person is rubbish at DIY. They apparently are skint after xmas so have offered payment in the form of a 'jumping lesson' on a 16.2hh 'not novice ride' (this person is not a qualified instructor), an 'own a pony day' involving catching/grooming and hacking on the lanes, and transport to a competition/help at the competition.  Really???


----------



## ester (3 January 2015)

Seriously!!??

The sort of person who would like an own a pony day will be able to help hang a gate...?


----------



## Moomin1 (3 January 2015)

ester said:



			Seriously!!??

The sort of person who would like an own a pony day will be able to help hang a gate...?
		
Click to expand...

Lol yep!  And surely if this person has two bloomin horses (a pony and a 16.2hh), transport of their own and the funds to transport said 'gate fixer' to a competition, they could just simply pay someone to come and pick the gate up and hang it again??  I can't believe someone would be willing to allow (uninsured) a stranger to have an own a pony day, and a blinkin lesson on a horse which is not a novice ride, in exchange for picking a gate up and rehanging it...lol


----------



## poiuytrewq (3 January 2015)

I wonder if Kent's equestrian page know why they have had such a sudden increase in numbers in the last few days


----------



## MileAMinute (3 January 2015)

Moomince Pie said:



			I've just seen one asking someone to put a gate back on it's hinges as the person is rubbish at DIY. They apparently are skint after xmas so have offered payment in the form of a 'jumping lesson' on a 16.2hh 'not novice ride' (this person is not a qualified instructor), an 'own a pony day' involving catching/grooming and hacking on the lanes, and transport to a competition/help at the competition.  Really???
		
Click to expand...

I've just seen that. What an idiot.


----------



## MyDogIsAnIdiot (3 January 2015)

Wanted ad: Looking for a 17" Kent & masters jump saddle in black. Cash waiting. 

The first reply: I've got a 18" dressage in black that you'd love.


ARGHRGHRGODFGYDIGHDUIJPGEHUIPGUIWGPHWRUPHPIUBF. IT'S NOT WHAT THEY WANT, SOD OFF. I'm starting to get really shirty with these idiots now.

Another one.
Advert: Wanted. 17.5"-18" Show jump/ close contact saddle. must be wide/x wide. No more than £650.

Comment: I've got a 16" jump saddle that's narrow-medium. It should be OK with some padding under it?
And a picture of the scabbiest saddle you've ever seen, something I wouldn't put near a horse.


----------



## Moomin1 (3 January 2015)

MincePieAMinute said:



			I've just seen that. What an idiot.
		
Click to expand...

Yup.  Unbelievable!


----------



## WelshD (3 January 2015)

i like the wanted adverts that have many question marks, for example:

Looking for a blue numnah?????????????

soooo are you asking me if I am looking for one? Are you confused in what you are asking for? I'm so confused...


----------



## Dave's Mam (4 January 2015)

The mouldy saddle blew me away!


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (4 January 2015)

Recently replied to a FB ad asking for a reliable committed person to bring on a green 8 yo cob. Needless to say, the poster wanted someone to do it for nothing!!!!!!


----------



## Gloi (4 January 2015)

This one took the biscuit today.

"Hi i hope u dnt mind asking my girl she 8 and love any think that involve horse. and keep say he wot a job lol with them can an 1 give her a couple of hour a weekend near xxxxxx lol even if just to give £5 x"


----------



## Liz H (4 January 2015)

Doesn't anyone use the English language anymore? This is another reason I'm not a FB fan, I would need a translator...


----------



## Meowy Catkin (4 January 2015)

Gloi said:



			and keep say he wot a job lol with them
		
Click to expand...

What does it mean? I can work out the rest, but this bit just makes no sense to me. Is literacy really getting this bad?


----------



## MileAMinute (4 January 2015)

Not horsey but.....someone is selling their wardrobe on a local site.

'Having a clear out to support my puppys fund for her jabs.'

Sitting on my hands for this one!


----------



## Tern (4 January 2015)

Faracat said:



			What does it mean? I can work out the rest, but this bit just makes no sense to me. Is literacy really getting this bad?
		
Click to expand...

And keeps saying she wants a job 'lol' with them. (horses)


----------



## Meowy Catkin (4 January 2015)

Tern said:



			And keeps saying she wants a job 'lol' with them. (horses)
		
Click to expand...

OK, thanks for deciphering that.  I thought that she was talking about a daughter, so the 'he' confused me somewhat, as did the random full stop.


----------



## DragonSlayer (14 January 2015)

Sorry to resurrect but.....currently howling at replies on an already mentioned page. Someone asked about where to butcher lambs....

Popcorn is out!


----------



## Polar Bear9 (14 January 2015)

DragonSlayer said:



			Sorry to resurrect but.....currently howling at replies on an already mentioned page. Someone asked about where to butcher lambs....

Popcorn is out! 

Click to expand...

I've spent the last 15 minutes reading this one, hilarious :')


----------



## Kadastorm (14 January 2015)

DragonSlayer said:



			Sorry to resurrect but.....currently howling at replies on an already mentioned page. Someone asked about where to butcher lambs....

Popcorn is out! 

Click to expand...

oh Christ I know! also, did anyone see the post earlier (which was quickly removed) about someone wanting help with the difference between birds and mammals for their dissertation!? I was tagged in it by a friend as I am struggling to find a dissertation topic (studying animal behaviour) but im pretty sure I wont pass with a dissertation on the difference between a pigeon and a horse, although it would definitely be easy! did have a good giggle!


----------



## Polar Bear9 (14 January 2015)

Kadastorm said:



			oh Christ I know! also, did anyone see the post earlier (which was quickly removed) about someone wanting help with the difference between birds and mammals for their dissertation!? I was tagged in it by a friend as I am struggling to find a dissertation topic (studying animal behaviour) but im pretty sure I wont pass with a dissertation on the difference between a pigeon and a horse, although it would definitely be easy! did have a good giggle!
		
Click to expand...

Good god. I am sad I missed that one


----------



## Kadastorm (14 January 2015)

im just reading the lamb post and I cant help but laugh at these meat eaters who don't want to read about lambs going to slaughter...idiots. I do love reading KEG though, entertaining to say the least!!


----------



## Polar Bear9 (15 January 2015)

The best thing about that lamb post for me was all the people saying humans are meant to be vegetarians because we have teeth like a cow, not a lion. Makes you wonder what qualifications their dentists have if they have teeth like a cow.


----------



## Kadastorm (15 January 2015)

Polar Bear9 said:



			The best thing about that lamb post for me was all the people saying humans are meant to be vegetarians because we have teeth like a cow, not a lion. Makes you wonder what qualifications their dentists have if they have teeth like a cow.
		
Click to expand...

LOL! where do these people come from!?! did they not go to school?


----------



## OwnedbyJoe (15 January 2015)

My all time favourite was on a local Buy/Sell page. Some 6 months earlier we were at a riding camp and one of the ponies was being a fair little b****r so my daughter was asked to hop on and sort it out.. (She's not big, but very confident). A few months later the pony was advertised for sale and all the pics were of my daughter riding it! I asked for her to pull the pics (I don't want my daughter on FB thanks very much! and copped a load of abuse. She liked it even less when I posted explaining WHY my daughter was riding it...


----------



## conniegirl (15 January 2015)

I've just seen one on a Yorkshire fb group asking for a 7 to 10 yr old 15.2 to 16.2 hunter, must have no vices, do a good novice test, team chase, no injuries or hang ups, oh and must be under £500


----------



## Frumpoon (15 January 2015)

Oh God there's one on one of the Midlands pages, a 3 year old for full loan, needs bringing on (no really!), owner doesn't have time apparently.....

Tempted to post suggesting she pays out for schooling livery


----------



## Tern (15 January 2015)

Sigh




			"[enter schooler's name] must have magic powers because she's improved my mare so much!"
		
Click to expand...





			"[enter schooler's name" had her for 2 weeks and worked miracles! She was amazing when I got her home, 3rd ride since she was home and I'm on the ground!"
		
Click to expand...

No dear, the mare is in season and just doesn't want you to ride her.. no point trying if you can't.. And you say she isn't in pain yet haven't had the vet out to scan ovaries etc..


----------



## [59668] (15 January 2015)

As much as I actually go on KEG just for a laugh, it does highlight one of the many issues with Facebook - before, I could just trundle along in ignorance. Now I know that people this thick and illiterate actually exist. And what's worse, they have horses!


----------



## Embo (15 January 2015)

Just read the lamb post... so entertaining!! Comedy gold.

Makes you wonder how some of these people function on a daily basis. Scary, really.


----------



## Hacked_Off (15 January 2015)

Can someone link the lamb post please? I can't find it!


----------



## diamonddogs (16 January 2015)

Tern said:



			This one young girl who is known and has been chucked off a couple yards, is not very experienced, obsessed with Justin Bieber (She at one point had her job as "Justin Bieber's Bed - classy right?!?) is constantly looking for horses to "join her team" constantly makes up stores about her mare and about how she "rescued" her from an awful state. And recently bought a 5 year old warmblood mare bred for show jumping 1.10 tracks.. wonder how quickly it is 'till she sells this one or gets thrown from it..
		
Click to expand...

She's on my friends list! This rescue mare is a dead ringer for mine - I saw her post a pic in one of the groups, commented on the resemblance, so she sent me a friends request so we could swap photos!


----------



## Sukistokes2 (16 January 2015)

Embo said:



			Just read the lamb post... so entertaining!! Comedy gold.

Makes you wonder how some of these people function on a daily basis. Scary, really.
		
Click to expand...

Do you know that's what I thought almost word for word, although greatly entertaining I do spend most of the evening going ....noooooooo! Really!!!


----------



## joulsey (16 January 2015)

poiuytrewq said:



			I wonder if Kent's equestrian page know why they have had such a sudden increase in numbers in the last few days 

Click to expand...


I never got accepted onto it, maybe as I am nowhere near Kent and they have started to click on!


----------



## Kadastorm (16 January 2015)

If I could have accepted you I would, it is so comical! 

Think another long debate is going to arise as someone is advertising a 2yr old mini cob with little kids on bareback and no hats! 

It's keeping me entertained while I wait for the vet!


----------



## ljohnsonsj (16 January 2015)

I like the people who want a
15-15.2
No Cobs/thoroughbreds
No vices
must travel
Dont mind quirky but must NOT rear,buck,bolt (That one makes me p**s myself)
Must be within a 40 mile radius of where ever.
Preferably a grey,but will consider other colours
between 6-8 years old
£600 budget.....


----------



## diamonddogs (16 January 2015)

joulsey said:



			I never got accepted onto it, maybe as I am nowhere near Kent and they have started to click on!
		
Click to expand...

Dunno, I'm in


----------



## sandi_84 (16 January 2015)

Just had to shake my head at a wanted ad "Looking for a horse roughly 15.2 - 15.5hh"


----------



## WindyStacks (16 January 2015)

I didn't get in either and yet I have at one point LIVED in Kent!  What's the name of the group again?


----------



## xgemmax (16 January 2015)

I saw one who wanted free or cheap diy livery for their pony! I wish livery came free!!


----------



## shortstuff99 (16 January 2015)

Equine Rant Group. This is the best group on FB EVER! I while away much time reading the ridiculous rants on this group! Hahahaha


----------



## amandaco2 (16 January 2015)

Haha




catwithclaws said:



			The ones which want a paragon of virtue, 15-16hh 6-9 years old, jumps DC round foxhunter with a novice, but hacks alone and in company with a granny, can be handled on the ground by an unborn child. With the aforementioned Albion tack and Rambo rugs, delivered to the stable. Free or under £200. I really have to bite my tongue when I see these 

Click to expand...


----------



## twobearsarthur (16 January 2015)

Tonight on "everything horsey in manchester"

What do you think will happen if I turn my stallion out with a mare and a gelding that it hates? 

The thread descended into chaos and now has been removed as telling the original poster if they have to ask this they shouldn't have a horse never mind a stallion was mean. 

I hate the page but can't bring myself to delete it. The lack of an ability to string a coherent sentence on there does boil my blood though.


----------



## Polar Bear9 (16 January 2015)

shortstuff99 said:



			Equine Rant Group. This is the best group on FB EVER! I while away much time reading the ridiculous rants on this group! Hahahaha
		
Click to expand...

Joining this right away. Sounds like my cup of tea


----------



## EmmaC78 (16 January 2015)

ljohnsonsj said:



			I like the people who want a
15-15.2
No Cobs/thoroughbreds
No vices
must travel
Dont mind quirky but must NOT rear,buck,bolt (That one makes me p**s myself)
Must be within a 40 mile radius of where ever.
Preferably a grey,but will consider other colours
between 6-8 years old
£600 budget.....
		
Click to expand...

And they normally want that £600 to include tack and rugs as well!


----------



## Embo (20 January 2015)

Seen a couple in the last few days...

Someone wanting 'any think' purple for sale.

Today's is 'I'm buying a horse in February. Looking for part loaner'.

Seriously!? The mind boggles!


----------



## only_me (20 January 2015)

I have just seen a post on the local fb page here - girl has a laminitic pony who is lame but says it's ok to keep riding it on the beach cos its soft yeah 


Then another post looking for that paragon of virtue, except that they must be within an hours drive of them and max budget of £2000. Never a days lameness etc. 

One person was asking for heavy weight rug to buy as hers was being washed so needs one in the time being. ?!

One of the best ones has been a discussion on donations to a charity - except the charity was asking donations for Haynets (£22 each) and basic cubes 20kg bag at £18?! 

Another post was someone looking for a riding job (ie. To compete) but must be close to them. They have little to no experience of riding competition horses or competing but they have ridden at their riding school for 2 years so are very good. Obviously. They did say they would consider doing yard duties but prefer a riding only job!!! Preferably in eventing, show jumping or racing.

I know everyone has to learn somehow but if looking for a job at least be realistic about what job you can do - even I wouldnt expect to go straight into a yard As a rider without working my way up!!!


----------



## FairyLights (20 January 2015)

the people who have posted that they have taken on around 20 ponies after their owner died with no relations. Very laudable but they have asked for donations to buy feed and wormers tet vacx farrrier etc. Come spring when all is well and the unhandled ponies are then lead-abler and groom-able they will. I expect, be selling them on. Nice profit to be made mithinks.


----------



## Moomin1 (20 January 2015)

There was one recently asking if someone could lend them a trailer so she could practice loading her horse as she wants to go showing asap.  Another was asking to borrow an anti weave grill temporarily, and another a myler bit for a couple of months to see if her horse likes it.


----------



## teacups (20 January 2015)

Cheeky but makes me feel sad: this preloved advert:
***
Thumper is a 13.2hh 23yr old bay gelding.
I don't the have the time or space to keep him any longer and would like him to find his forever home now as he is such a nice pony and deserves love and attention that I just don't have the time to give him. 

For more information please contact me
Only genuinely interested people please he Is just a companion pony.
5* homes only
Thanks 
***
It's free to a good home, but at 23?


----------



## Spilletta (20 January 2015)

Silly me. I can see Im doing it all wrong (my fault for not being on Facebook to learn, I suppose)

Let me get this right: I dont need to budget carefully, or work hard and go without things; nor have a backup plan to cover scenarios such as redundancy, or big veterinary costs, etc. Also, even though I have over twenty years of horsey experience from my younger days, why did I worry whether Im capable enough to own a horse, and spend the last four years riding out and helping with other peoples horses before finally buying my own?

Would this work?

I want a lorry to transport my horse, but dont want the bother of purchasing, maintaining, insuring and paying to park it. Therefore, can anyone come to the yard whenever I ask to drive my horse places? I should be able to donate a fiver each time for diesel.

Whats that you say? Oh, pay to hire a lorry! Thats a novel thought

Joking aside, some of the examples on this thread are so sad. There seem to be a lot for older horses at the moment. Im sure a good home will be found for some of them, but I cant help worrying about them.


----------



## LittleRooketRider (20 January 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			There was one recently asking if someone could lend them a trailer so she could practice loading her horse as she wants to go showing asap.  Another was asking to borrow an anti weave grill temporarily, and another a myler bit for a couple of months to see if her horse likes it.
		
Click to expand...

On the surface these don't seem unreasonable...my friends and I have always borrowed and tried bits.


----------



## Moomin1 (20 January 2015)

LittleRoodolphRider said:



			On the surface these don't seem unreasonable...my friends and I have always borrowed and tried bits.
		
Click to expand...

From friends yes. Not from complete strangers!  And I certainly would draw the line at asking on a FB site to borrow a trailer lol!


----------



## Kadastorm (20 January 2015)

shortstuff99 said:



			Equine Rant Group. This is the best group on FB EVER! I while away much time reading the ridiculous rants on this group! Hahahaha
		
Click to expand...

I have requested to join! cant wait to scroll through that! 



Embo said:



			Seen a couple in the last few days...

Someone wanting 'any think' purple for sale.

Today's is 'I'm buying a horse in February. Looking for part loaner'.

Seriously!? The mind boggles!
		
Click to expand...

yep, just seen these two...the mind certainly does boggle!


----------



## misskk88 (20 January 2015)

Do you not find that these people making absolutely ridiculous posts for items and horses tend to be the ones living in dream world, or are total day dreamers. They seem to be the ones who have a serious lack of horse knowledge or savvy at all- I don't mean in novice terms, but in a totally uneducated, ignorant, couldn't care less kinda way? I always find that... or am I being really stereotypical here...


----------



## Jenny Wrenny (20 January 2015)

Have not read all of the above posts so may be repeating things but this one made me giggle on Equine Rant Room earlier today.... "Feeding stud cubes to a gelding will turn it into a stallion again".  Oh dear, oh dear!

Another was a photo of a gelding having a wee and the poster had said that she had purchased the horse the previous week thinking it was a mare in foal so what should she do about it having a willy and being a gelding?!  I'm sure it was a wind up and it made me laugh but there were a lot of people getting very abusive about her lack of knowledge and ability to be owning a horse!

So entertaining!


----------



## gmw (20 January 2015)

Have person advertising spaces for  'Equine Riding Clinic' (this person weighs about 16stone and is completely out of balance) and couldn't ride to save their life.  Ho Hum


----------



## MyDogIsAnIdiot (20 January 2015)

I just saw the most hilarious advert for a 'Holistic Bitless Equine Livery Yard'. It all reads as being moderately sane until you get to the bit about only 'herbal worming' being allowed, and included in full livery is 'applied Zoopharmacognosy consultation' (is this even a thing or have they just mashed letters together?). 

They claim 'every effort is made to reduce exposure to chemicals, synthetic substances and man-made stress to an absolute minimum'.

It sounds like a really nice setup (24/7 t/o with paddock paradise system, loads of facilities etc) and it's close to me but the absolute lunacy of the ad hints to me that the owners are going to be a bit, uh, evangelical about the holistic and bitless side of things and I wouldn't last long there .


----------



## dreambigpony (20 January 2015)

misskk88 said:



			Do you not find that these people making absolutely ridiculous posts for items and horses tend to be the ones living in dream world, or are total day dreamers. They seem to be the ones who have a serious lack of horse knowledge or savvy at all- I don't mean in novice terms, but in a totally uneducated, ignorant, couldn't care less kinda way? I always find that... or am I being really stereotypical here...
		
Click to expand...

Definitely agree, it's just ignorance.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 January 2015)

That sounds 'interesting' MDIAI.  

Google tells me that _'Zoopharmacognosy is a behaviour in which non-human animals apparently self-medicate by selecting and ingesting or topically applying plants, soils, insects, and psychoactive drugs to treat or prevent disease.'_


----------



## Stroppy Mare (20 January 2015)

I saw a well known dealer advertise her horse as having jumped 110m... I attempted to point out the error and got abuse for my troubles. I've also joined the two groups and can't wait to be accepted! It's taken me all afternoon to read this thread, and I've gone from exasperation, to laughing, to pure madness. Some people should not be allowed horses (and technology!)


----------



## Polar Bear9 (20 January 2015)

Equine Rant group still haven't accepted me :'(


----------



## MyDogIsAnIdiot (20 January 2015)

Faracat said:



			That sounds 'interesting' MDIAI.  

Google tells me that _'Zoopharmacognosy is a behaviour in which non-human animals apparently self-medicate by selecting and ingesting or topically applying plants, soils, insects, and psychoactive drugs to treat or prevent disease.'_

Click to expand...

So they try and identify why horses are taking horsey LSD then? . Probably because they're bored if they have to live with such fun sponges!


----------



## dizzyneddy (20 January 2015)

Well for those of you that have access to FB please remember to keep us that don't have it up to date with the comical ads we still need our daily chuckles


----------



## hairycob (21 January 2015)

I turn to Equine Rant Group when my dysfunctional family are getting a bit much (some of my extended family could keep Eastenders in storylines for a year!). After a session on there they seem quite normal. After all, anybody who can actually afford to feed their horse every week AND has a bit put by for emergencies must be a totally spoilt bitch who has no idea of real life.


----------



## Nosey (21 January 2015)

http://m.preloved.co.uk/m/showadvert/112026782/top-148-jumping-pony-full-loan.html

Don't do facebook but thought this was pretty ridiculous on preloved -think you're going to have to shell out some actual cash for that love!!


----------



## WelshD (21 January 2015)

I've started to notice a bit of a trend of people saying things like 'my husband has left me and my cooker has exploded, I saw a lovely Joules gilet in a shop that I would like but I cant afford it but i know it would make me forget my sod of a husband and bring me and my cooker closer together spiritually' followed by lots of awwwwwww hun comments which totally miss the point that the OP was cheekily hinting for money!

Woman near me got donations towards a new boiler plus essentials like wine and cigarettes because she was made redundant, she found another job just over a week later, not sure if the donations were returned... People were literally wringing their hands and asking how they could donate when she had been out of work 48hours!


----------



## Tern (21 January 2015)

Someone trying to rehome two colts FREE, a woman who wants to take them is asking for money to rescue them!! Erm, you either have the money or not - She said I was "jumping to conclusions" and that her rescue may be full but she's rather not see them pts.. They are unhandled, un-passported colts.


----------



## Dusty85 (21 January 2015)

Ive seen that one.....  someone either needs to take them and put the necessary money into getting them handled, gelded, passported etc or just PTS! There are far too many horses out there as it is....


----------



## Tern (21 January 2015)

Dusty85 said:



			Ive seen that one.....  someone either needs to take them and put the necessary money into getting them handled, gelded, passported etc or just PTS! There are far too many horses out there as it is....
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, and she needs money for getting them to her.. erm, how is she going to survive with gelding/passporting/microchipping (hopefully//training/feed/feet/teeth costs etc after if she's full.. 

Was tempted to simply say pts but I would get attacked by all the pony-huggers so just left it..


----------



## nuttychestnut (21 January 2015)

Nosey said:



http://m.preloved.co.uk/m/showadvert/112026782/top-148-jumping-pony-full-loan.html

Don't do facebook but thought this was pretty ridiculous on preloved -think you're going to have to shell out some actual cash for that love!!
		
Click to expand...

God loves a tryer!


----------



## only_me (22 January 2015)

Couple more -

Woman urgently looking for white saddlecloth and black plaiting brands. 
I replied try a tack shop!

Another one which said had recently bought a new horse and does anyone have 6f6 rugs that they could have for free...


----------



## joulsey (22 January 2015)

just now....

"17 half inch wide ideal Ramsey. Fits everything"

Wow, a magic saddle, no need for a saddle fitter!


----------



## Moomin1 (22 January 2015)

"Can anyone come and clip my horse this weekend urgently.   Never been clipped before so don't know how will react. Don't want to pay much."


----------



## Dusty85 (22 January 2015)

Must admit I couldn't help it and bit on a recent post... Couldn't help it!


----------



## conniegirl (25 January 2015)

Saw someone today who basically wants someone to reschool her dangerous rearer and 2 other mardy sounding horses, for free.
I couldn't help but comment!


----------



## Tern (25 January 2015)

Dusty85 said:



			Must admit I couldn't help it and bit on a recent post... Couldn't help it!
		
Click to expand...

What was the post?


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (25 January 2015)

Oh my gosh, there is a girl, probably about 17 on my Facebook who's dad keeps on and on and on about her magic with horses, how she breaks them so well and gets them schooling and jumping amazingly, and how she will be the next Zara Phillips. And all I see is someone that takes all her mates unbroken horses, plonks tack on them, posts photos of them bucking and rearing all wide eyed, then posts photos 2 weeks later of them trotting around with their heads wrenched in with a bungee, and then them (at 3 or 4 years old) jumping 1m+ uprights made of old garden furniture with legs all over the place, untucked etc..  and then she has the cheek to post on FB, can someone come down the yard and help me I have too many horses. or 'people need to stop asking for favours and then complaining about the way in which I do things'. 

She is also advertising DIY for 5, oh but you will have to share 3 stables between you, whilst all still paying the full fee! wow.


----------



## [59668] (25 January 2015)

Having to sit on my hands...there is one on Kent equestrian grapevine currently referring to "deformation of character". God help us all!


----------



## D66 (25 January 2015)

conniegirl said:



			Saw someone today who basically wants someone to reschool her dangerous rearer and 2 other mardy sounding horses, for free.
I couldn't help but comment!
		
Click to expand...

What did you say?!


----------



## conniegirl (25 January 2015)

Basically told her good luck! But anyone with the skill to reschool a dangerous rearer will want paying for it, if they don't want paying then they probably don't have the skill for it!


----------



## hairycob (26 January 2015)

I bit on one once. It was one of those ones were some one is saying they can't afford a really basic, predictable item (I think her clipped horse's only rug had got soaking wet it's only rug) & asking if someone had one she could have free. As the posts went on it was clear that she was keeping her horse on a real financial knife edge e.g.she was claiming that sometimes she goes without food/heating to buy hay, was apparently often having to borrow £ to pay livery etc. Someone suggested that maybe she should hand back the horse, which was loaned, until she was better placed financially. Got the usual "Are you saying I shouldn't have a horse because I haven't got any money?". So I answered "yes" - oh the hate. What a spoiled rich bitch I am. Obviously had everything handed to me on a plate by my rich parents & OH - I wish!
Now I know it is perfectly possible to keep horses on a tight budget (had to do it myself when OH was made redundant 3 times in 12 months & then retrained & started up as a chimney sweep), but if you are struggling that much that you can't eat if the horse does it probably not a good idea to keep going with someone else's horse.


----------



## dibbin (26 January 2015)

There's a girl on one of my local groups who posts on an almost daily basis, they tend to fall into one of a few categories:

* selling horse 
* looking for loan home for horse
* looking for new horse (cheep or free)
* looking for new horse on loan (cheep or free)
* where can I buy ... usually something like a headcollar or a rug
* looking for livery (almost a weekly occurrence)

Best one I've seen recently was someone looking for a "cheep horsbox". Was offered one (older and needing work, which the seller admitted) for £2,000. Too expensive. Was offered another one for £1,000. Too expensive. Someone did ask how "cheep" she thought "horsboxs" were.


----------



## LittleRooketRider (26 January 2015)

dibbin said:



			There's a girl on one of my local groups who posts on an almost daily basis, they tend to fall into one of a few categories:

* selling horse 
* looking for loan home for horse
* looking for new horse (cheep or free)
* looking for new horse on loan (cheep or free)
* where can I buy ... usually something like a headcollar or a rug
* looking for livery (almost a weekly occurrence)

Best one I've seen recently was someone looking for a "cheep horsbox". Was offered one (older and needing work, which the seller admitted) for £2,000. Too expensive. Was offered another one for £1,000. Too expensive. Someone did ask how "cheep" she thought "horsboxs" were.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps she was intending on putting them in a cardboard box


----------



## DragonSlayer (26 January 2015)

dibbin said:



			Someone did ask how "cheep" she thought "horsboxs" were.
		
Click to expand...

..and the person who asks that question usually gets the 'bully' label and 'leave me alone' type lines thrown at them!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (26 January 2015)

One appeared on a normally sensible page yesterday - Looking for sharer for 2 horses, £30 a week, been out of work 6 months due to pregnancy, both young and need lots of schooling. Only required until July.

Needless to say no one has replied to her yet!


----------



## Moomin1 (26 January 2015)

dibbin said:



			There's a girl on one of my local groups who posts on an almost daily basis, they tend to fall into one of a few categories:

* selling horse 
* looking for loan home for horse
* looking for new horse (cheep or free)
* looking for new horse on loan (cheep or free)
* where can I buy ... usually something like a headcollar or a rug
* looking for livery (almost a weekly occurrence)

Best one I've seen recently was someone looking for a "cheep horsbox". Was offered one (older and needing work, which the seller admitted) for £2,000. Too expensive. Was offered another one for £1,000. Too expensive. Someone did ask how "cheep" she thought "horsboxs" were.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I have seen a number of posts lately saying "Need a headcollar asap must be cheap or free", and "Anyone got any spare stirrups and leathers going free?"


----------



## dibbin (26 January 2015)

I also love the people looking for someone to ride the horse they don't have time for, and pay for the privilege!

And not forgetting the people looking for a HOYS- standard horse with a budget of under £1k ...


----------



## MyDogIsAnIdiot (26 January 2015)

dibbin said:



			And not forgetting the people looking for a HOYS- standard horse with a budget of under £1k ...
		
Click to expand...

I saw someone asking for a HOYS standard Welsh D on indefinite loan yesterday


----------



## dibbin (26 January 2015)

MyDogIsAnIdiot said:



			I saw someone asking for a HOYS standard Welsh D on indefinite loan yesterday 

Click to expand...

"Cheep or free", presumably?

It's so sad, my friend has advertised her lovely cob mare on FB (and other places) because she doesn't have time for her, and she'd had no responses beyond silly wee lassies saying "shes lovely but bit to much money lolol" or wanting a loan ...


----------



## MileAMinute (26 January 2015)

'hi i am looking for a new pony head collar for a 12.2 bay pony dont mind color as long as under 5 pounds thanks in advance'


----------



## Moomin1 (26 January 2015)

MileAMinute said:



			'hi i am looking for a new pony head collar for a 12.2 bay pony dont mind color as long as under 5 pounds thanks in advance'
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's the one I saw.  Not sure why the pony's colour is relevant either.  The mind boggles if they can't even afford a headcollar over 5 quid.


----------



## MileAMinute (26 January 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			Yeah that's the one I saw.  Not sure why the pony's colour is relevant either.  The mind boggles if they can't even afford a headcollar over 5 quid.
		
Click to expand...

I asked her. Apparently it's because the pony will grow out of it...


----------



## Moomin1 (26 January 2015)

I think I've just seen one of the best ones yet.  "Looking for a rubber curry comb.  No more than £2".  Are these people for real??


----------



## Kadastorm (26 January 2015)

I see people I know asking for head collars, breastplates and over reach boots saying *must be under £4...* and I just want to scream at them! 
Yesterday I realised my stirrup leathers were cracked so I went straight to the tack shop to get new ones. Why can't people do the same? 
The only thing I have asked for on these pages is a small horse micklem bridle as I may find a cheapy but head collars, lead ropes and other bits I buy online or in the local tack shop. 
These are the people who will offer you £10 for a brand new PE rug that has been worn once. I kept it in the end and glad I did as I have used it this year.


----------



## honetpot (26 January 2015)

What I find extraordinary is for every deluded poster there is at least three or four FB responses that back up this fantasy. Perhaps we were all truthful in our responses they would get the message, but perhaps not. When I was very new to FB I got into a long conversation on why someone would not want to loan their dam near perfect horse or pony when it was probably worth several thousand pounds,


----------



## roz84 (26 January 2015)

Kadastorm said:



			I see people I know asking for head collars, breastplates and over reach boots saying *must be under £4...* and I just want to scream at them! 
Yesterday I realised my stirrup leathers were cracked so I went straight to the tack shop to get new ones. Why can't people do the same? 
The only thing I have asked for on these pages is a small horse micklem bridle as I may find a cheapy but head collars, lead ropes and other bits I buy online or in the local tack shop. 
These are the people who will offer you £10 for a brand new PE rug that has been worn once. I kept it in the end and glad I did as I have used it this year.
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes (or often!) I can't afford tack shop prices for lovely English Leather new stirrup leathers....However I am happy to pay the going rate for decent used ones and would NEVER post in the way that these people do!!

ETA - there was a tack sale at my yard the other day and I did get a worn once 1200d amigo rug for a tenner - it was the best bargain of my life I nearly fell over when she said she only wanted a tenner!


----------



## Kadastorm (26 January 2015)

That's fine and I assume that you are good enough to check that they are sound leathers but I know these people won't. I paid £15 for mine new yesterday,  my last set of leathers lasted 10yrs but I'm not paying anymore than that as I am poor! 
I know it is great that you can pick up these bargains, however, my PE rug was advertised at £70, much cheaper than the £120 I paid only a few weeks before and I was offered a tenner. I politely declined the offer...


----------



## roz84 (26 January 2015)

To be fair if it was me that was selling the rug I bought, I would have wanted £50 not a tenner. Some people are cheeky beyond belief - but then if you don't ask you never know!


----------



## happybear (26 January 2015)

I've recently seen a post on a Facebook group that someone had shared that was asking for donations towards colic surgery. As far as I could tell, the horse had already had the surgery and the owner couldn't afford the vet bill and so was asking people to help contribute, directing them to her online donation page...

On a more light hearted note, I saw a shavings fork advertised for £15 the other day. It was used!


----------



## MileAMinute (26 January 2015)

roz84 said:



			Some people are cheeky beyond belief - but then if you don't ask you never know!
		
Click to expand...

Some of the best I see are on a local (non horsey) selling site.

'DVD for sale. £3'

'Would you take £2?'

I mean, really?!


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (26 January 2015)

I saw a post the other day on a certain Kent page (you all know the one! I'm sure some of you have seen this) but a young (13) boy was posting asking for a horse on full loan but with a budget of £40 a week!! Yes fine I understand he is young and has never ridden outside of a riding school but he was so adamant despite advice that this could be done. 

On a certain thoroughbred's advert for loan he took a long time to persuade the girl that he should have him, and when asked how he would be able to afford this horse on £40 a week (ignoring the fact that it was a 16.2hh TB for a novice 13 yr old!) his reply was that it would live out all year round, he would feed it Barley in winter, shoes would come off, he would worm it once a year and get tack that already fitted. (No mention of hay, vets, emergency bedding, replacement items, insurance etc etc etc)  The real scary thing was he has two unhorsey parents that have apparently agreed to pay this if he can find someone crazy enough to allow him to have their horse, which probably means he will end up with a 3 yr old almost backed colt!


----------



## milliepops (26 January 2015)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			...
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to add to this thread as I tend to steer clear of silly bods on FB, but I LOVE your username. A shetland bit me once, too.


----------



## Moomin1 (26 January 2015)

One I saw the other day also was "Wanted:  Land Rover or Range Rover to tow a two horse trailer. Must be in good condition.  Budget of £600".

I actually want to slap these people.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (26 January 2015)

milliepops said:



			Nothing to add to this thread as I tend to steer clear of silly bods on FB, but I LOVE your username. A shetland bit me once, too.  

Click to expand...

haha thanks! I will admit that I was very young, probably no older than 3 or 4 and I had its food in my hand but I forgot to open my fist so it just opened its mouth and in went the whole lot.   Must have deep seated trauma as a result if I'm still harking on about it now!


----------



## Liz H (26 January 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			One I saw the other day also was "Wanted:  Land Rover or Range Rover to tow a two horse trailer. Must be in good condition.  Budget of £600".

I actually want to slap these people.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, but if they get one, can I have one too


----------



## DragonSlayer (26 January 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			"Can anyone come and clip my horse this weekend urgently.   Never been clipped before so don't know how will react. Don't want to pay much."
		
Click to expand...

~snorts!~


----------



## freckles22uk (26 January 2015)

[59668] said:



			Ugh and the use of the word "hun" makes me want to gouge out my own eyes!
		
Click to expand...

snap, I cant stand it, if people message me and called me that I reply and call them 'Treacle'   ;-)


----------



## dizzyneddy (26 January 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			One I saw the other day also was "Wanted:  Land Rover or Range Rover to tow a two horse trailer. Must be in good condition.  Budget of £600".

I actually want to slap these people.
		
Click to expand...

Well good luck to them they'll only get a rot box for that. May find a disco 1 thats had an hard life - doubt they will find a range rover hse for that unless it's got a blown head gasket!!! Cheeky bu**ers


----------



## Elbie (26 January 2015)

MileAMinute said:



			Some of the best I see are on a local (non horsey) selling site.

'DVD for sale. £3'

'Would you take £2?'

I mean, really?!
		
Click to expand...

My uncle car boots a lot and he said everyone always haggles. But over things they are only selling for about 50p! People will say "will you take 20p?". It's 50 flipping pence!


----------



## crbecky10 (26 January 2015)

Those people who have the most ridiculous use of grammar, and comment on a decent horse for sale saying 'how much is it'. It?!!


----------



## dark_prince (26 January 2015)

I got a reply for a horse to loan whilst at uni.. the owner said she would be upfront and told me that the horse had a broken leg and there would be no riding.. looking for £15 a week.

Is it just me that thinks it's cheeky to ask someone to pay you to look after your horse when that is surely what livery services are for?!

When I told her this she replies saying that loans cost - yes a loan where I would get more than being a vet nurse to your injured animal!


----------



## Ellen Durow (26 January 2015)

Bigbenji said:



			Ok do these people actually ever get lucky with these requests?
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, yes. There are some mugs around. Pity the poor horse when one of these mugs who has no experience or skill gets their hands on I


----------



## Polar Bear9 (26 January 2015)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			I saw a post the other day on a certain Kent page (you all know the one! I'm sure some of you have seen this) but a young (13) boy was posting asking for a horse on full loan but with a budget of £40 a week!! Yes fine I understand he is young and has never ridden outside of a riding school but he was so adamant despite advice that this could be done. 

On a certain thoroughbred's advert for loan he took a long time to persuade the girl that he should have him, and when asked how he would be able to afford this horse on £40 a week (ignoring the fact that it was a 16.2hh TB for a novice 13 yr old!) his reply was that it would live out all year round, he would feed it Barley in winter, shoes would come off, he would worm it once a year and get tack that already fitted. (No mention of hay, vets, emergency bedding, replacement items, insurance etc etc etc)  The real scary thing was he has two unhorsey parents that have apparently agreed to pay this if he can find someone crazy enough to allow him to have their horse, which probably means he will end up with a 3 yr old almost backed colt!
		
Click to expand...

I keep seeing this kid posting, he's also all over the BSJA site. He's obviously completely clueless, has tried to do his research but got it all wrong. He recently posted looking for a '14hh sturdy cob to live in out shod' Or something like that. Harmless as long as no idiot lets him have their horse but no doubt some moron will.


----------



## Ellen Durow (26 January 2015)

dibbin said:



			"Cheep or free", presumably?

It's so sad, my friend has advertised her lovely cob mare on FB (and other places) because she doesn't have time for her, and she'd had no responses beyond silly wee lassies saying "shes lovely but bit to much money lolol" or wanting a loan ... 

Click to expand...

Last year I advertised my 23 year old RETIRED ID hunter, HATES SHOWING, HACKING ONLY , with a bit of schooling in the indoor if weather bad, MUST STAY ON CURRENT YARD, for PART LOAN.

I had a reply from someone who wanted a full loan. To bring on for HOYS veteran classes. To take him off the yard to a more convenient one.  Oh yes and she asked if he was a thoroughbred. Which bit(s) of my advert didn't she understand?


----------



## Mylife (26 January 2015)

Faracat said:



			That sounds 'interesting' MDIAI.  

Google tells me that _'Zoopharmacognosy is a behaviour in which non-human animals apparently self-medicate by selecting and ingesting or topically applying plants, soils, insects, and psychoactive drugs to treat or prevent disease.'_

Click to expand...

This is actually a thing, I read about it today when reading up about pasture maintenance on the bhs website.


----------



## Tern (26 January 2015)

Someone on Equifest thinks someone has hacked off their pony's mane and tail..

The pony had clippers put to his tail and shaved it in December so it is now growing out.. Apparently not true.. 

The "cut" on the mane is where your average rug sits. *sigh*

Apparently if you think it is a pulled tail growing out you must be guilty.


----------



## Mylife (26 January 2015)

Ok so I have finally caught up, some people eh?!

Although I will say, I can understand people looking for second hand stuff- not cheap or free, and not iddy biddy bits like headcollars/buckets lol!!

My biggest pet peeve of facebook, that drives me absolutely bonkers, has to be the wprrp- Welsh ponies re homing project.

So a common in Wales is overpopulated and the council wants to cull, some lady comes forward and takes on 80 or so ponies to rehome rather than have them go for meat, mm okay...

She brings them off the common, gelds the stallions and packs them off to their new home, a few get backed far too young and all hell breaks loose, but they handle it and carry on...

Winter comes, ponies are dropping dead on the common due to worms/starvation and some hit by cars, the woman is now taking donations for/of hay, wormers, salt licks and feed! 

Flash forward THREE YEARS the ponies she took on that stayed on the common (she only had room to take 4/5 off at a time) have now bred, she has also taken on another common, last I saw she is trying to rehome 500 odd Welsh ponies!

Cherry on top? They are no longer gelding the stallions that are being rehomed!

I know everyone may not agree, but surely it would have been better to cull to a reasonable number and raised funds to bring in a proper breeding programme? Rather than risk hundreds of horses going to bad homes and hundreds of horses dying long painful deaths due to starvation?! 

Just looking at the page makes my blood boil!


----------



## EmmaB (26 January 2015)

I once asked about a saddle someone had posted for sale, I wanted to know size and measurements and all I could get out of the person was that it fit her 13hh 'screwbald'. She seemed to think that was its breed. 

Also on the topic of idiots, I had a trailer I was selling a few years ago, I had traveled my 15.3 in it and the woman told me she had a 13hh pony. When she came to see it she said it would be too small for her pony, so I pointed at my horse and said he fit in it fine. 'Hmmm I think shes a bit bigger than him though..' well then your pony clearly isn't 13hh?!


----------



## Dizzy socks (26 January 2015)

Not the same, but just seen a 'bum proof ' pony for sale &#128514;&#128514;. Looks nice though.


----------



## glamourpuss (26 January 2015)

Tonight's FB special from our local page.
Looking for size 8-10 jodhpurs in blue, black or brown. Need to be free & good condition. I'm in Newmarket & don't drive.
She does start with 'this may be a long shot'......you don't say sweetheart!!


----------



## cappucino (26 January 2015)

There was someone looking for a 'surf single' the other day.. apparently there weren't any available on ebay - really??!!!

We all have to learn somewhere - but surely just 5 minutes with google would have helped !!


----------



## Mylife (26 January 2015)

Oh and iv seen someone selling a Pony saddle that had been used on a rocking horse, but was actually a living pony saddle...

...BUT it was ACTUALLY a stud girth!


----------



## honetpot (27 January 2015)

Mylife said:



			Ok so I have finally caught up, some people eh?!

Although I will say, I can understand people looking for second hand stuff- not cheap or free, and not iddy biddy bits like headcollars/buckets lol!!

My biggest pet peeve of facebook, that drives me absolutely bonkers, has to be the wprrp- Welsh ponies re homing project.

So a common in Wales is overpopulated and the council wants to cull, some lady comes forward and takes on 80 or so ponies to rehome rather than have them go for meat, mm okay...

She brings them off the common, gelds the stallions and packs them off to their new home, a few get backed far too young and all hell breaks loose, but they handle it and carry on...

Winter comes, ponies are dropping dead on the common due to worms/starvation and some hit by cars, the woman is now taking donations for/of hay, wormers, salt licks and feed! 

Flash forward THREE YEARS the ponies she took on that stayed on the common (she only had room to take 4/5 off at a time) have now bred, she has also taken on another common, last I saw she is trying to rehome 500 odd Welsh ponies!

Cherry on top? They are no longer gelding the stallions that are being rehomed!

I know everyone may not agree, but surely it would have been better to cull to a reasonable number and raised funds to bring in a proper breeding programme? Rather than risk hundreds of horses going to bad homes and hundreds of horses dying long painful deaths due to starvation?! 

Just looking at the page makes my blood boil!
		
Click to expand...

  Sorry I just couldn't let this pass.
 In an ideal world most of the ponies out on the commons would not have been bred, whether its a cultural thing I do not know, but the majority of these ponies were turned out on the common and their owners did not feed them for what ever reason. I for one could not drive past and not wanted to do something. Most of them had owners of sorts and the project tries to get the owners to sign them over to be rehomed, now they could be culled but there are not many animals charities that cull and to be honest its PR suicide to ask for money to feed starving  ponies and then say and we will use some of that money to shoot them. 
  I rehomed a colt from them, I did not expect them to have him gelded, they are a small charity and do not have the funds to geld, they used to but as numbers of ponies they are asked to rehome have increased its just not possible although gelding is stipulated in the terms of adoption. I have also adopted a dog from Wood Green with this as a condition of adoption.
 I do not know where you get the figure of 500 ponies, as far as I know they have 128, and try to get as many as possible off the commons so they can be handled and rehomed, because some of them are colts does not mean they to breed or support breeding on the commons. The last time I checked the Donkey sanctuary owned 1500 donkeys but it has far larger resources.
   The pony I adopted is three this time, when I got him he was a louse and worm ridden skeleton, he has ben gelded, wormed, feet trimmed and had I hope, the best care I could provide. Whilst he will never be a HOYS pony he is actually well put together and it has has given me an immense amount of pleasure to see him grow and become a normal pony, and that I suppose what all owners want from their animals. He has just as good a chance of one of my ponies with long pedigrees of having a useful life.
 You have only to look on FB and on here that often people have the best intentions can come unstuck, they pay large sums of money for animals that they have neither the knowledge or the skill to look after so I do not think the fact that some of the adopters can not handle what is a semi-feral pony is to be unexpected although its not what anyone wants.
   So will Owen Tudor ( posh name for what was a very lice ridden pony, he came without a passport as he was in the police pound so I got to choose) be backed this year, no. Hopefully he will start being his education and go to a couple of local shows and then a bigger show in August and if he is mature enough he will be backed at four and I hope he will make a nice PC pony. He is certainly a survivor.


----------



## Polar Bear9 (27 January 2015)

Mylife said:



			Oh and iv seen someone selling a Pony saddle that had been used on a rocking horse, but was actually a living pony saddle...

...BUT it was ACTUALLY a stud girth!
		
Click to expand...

What?! Which site was that in?!


----------



## chole2020 (27 January 2015)

these get me

for loan stay at current yard, unbroken bag a nerves ££ per week you break, feed, everything erm loaners doing everything for you & paying you

ive rescured a horse in a bad way ned RUGS FOR FREE OR CHEAP erm why have you got this horse/pony if you cant afford to rug it??

wanted horse thats bombproof does everything delivered with all tack rugs free or cheap

or the young girls that send tons messages & b***h with everyone because there only 14 but had worked everywhere doing everything with every type horse grrrr!!

Not facebook related but dont you hate it when parents from school, nieghbours, friends children etc realise you have a horse they all think they can have a free ride that really pees me off a while ago my daughter rode home from a show on her pony & 2 neighbours came out asking if there kids can have ago i dont even no them my answer was no grrr!! that really pees me off badly


----------



## twobearsarthur (27 January 2015)

Polar Bear9 said:



			What?! Which site was that in?!
		
Click to expand...

I actually felt sorry for the lady selling this. 
It was in ebay, she had bought it in Spain if I remember correctly for a rocking horse. 
It was actually a beautifully made stud girth. 
And tbh could see how someone totally none horsey thought it was a saddle pad.


----------



## Highlands (27 January 2015)

Chole

Totally agree one colleague rang another who I regularly invite to sit on pony, she had a friends kid coming over and wasn't it a good idea if she came with invited colleague to ride the ponies... Luckily last week of hols friend had been twice and I was away... Cheek to invite yourself worst to Bruno another kid belonging. Someone else.


----------



## trickivicki (27 January 2015)

I agree that the free/cheap stuff is ridiculous BUT if my headcollar/leadrope etc break on a Monday I can't replace with new until the weekend as I work full time in a city with no tack shops. So being able to nip to a random house & grab something to tide me over is a lifesaver!


----------



## hairycob (27 January 2015)

A couple of years ago I was looking for a for my son's horse. He is good to hack alone & in company, ridden xc'd by teenager & hacked by mature lady, good all rounder. Was looking for £15 for 2 days or £20 for 3 days, no chores - more to sort the committed from the fantasists than anything. Location was in the ad. I wanted a confidant rider as it was a small yard & would likely have to ride on their own at least sometimes. Yard rules at the time were no under 15s. All in the ad (which was Preloved, not Facebook). I had a Dad persistently call me about his 12 yo daughter. I had people who had a dozen lessons years ago. I had people who had not worked out the location was an hour or more drive. But the prize went to the person who, after asking a couple of questions - really important stuff like colour - said she was happy to share him but he would need to move to the yard her friend was at 30 miles away!


----------



## hairycob (27 January 2015)

TrickiVicki - surely for critical things like that you have spares, even if they are ones you picked up for pennies at a tack sale etc. I can't imagine not having more lead ropes than horses.


----------



## acorn92x (27 January 2015)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			I saw a post the other day on a certain Kent page (you all know the one! I'm sure some of you have seen this) but a young (13) boy was posting asking for a horse on full loan but with a budget of £40 a week!! Yes fine I understand he is young and has never ridden outside of a riding school but he was so adamant despite advice that this could be done. 

On a certain thoroughbred's advert for loan he took a long time to persuade the girl that he should have him, and when asked how he would be able to afford this horse on £40 a week (ignoring the fact that it was a 16.2hh TB for a novice 13 yr old!) his reply was that it would live out all year round, he would feed it Barley in winter, shoes would come off, he would worm it once a year and get tack that already fitted. (No mention of hay, vets, emergency bedding, replacement items, insurance etc etc etc)  The real scary thing was he has two unhorsey parents that have apparently agreed to pay this if he can find someone crazy enough to allow him to have their horse, which probably means he will end up with a 3 yr old almost backed colt!
		
Click to expand...

Right, that's my day made before it has even begun really! There is no limit to the cheek or stupidity of some people! Do his parents not care that he is advertising in this way, he is asking for trouble, serious injury and a sick horse if he thinks he is capable enough to look after a horse after only riding at a riding school on £40 a week - especially if he is looking a a TB!


----------



## trickivicki (27 January 2015)

hairycob said:



			TrickiVicki - surely for critical things like that you have spares, even if they are ones you picked up for pennies at a tack sale etc. I can't imagine not having more lead ropes than horses.
		
Click to expand...

Headcollar/leadrope was maybe a poor example, but still, sometimes stuff breaks & needs a speedy replacement


----------



## Grinchmass (27 January 2015)

hairycob said:



			A couple of years ago I was looking for a for my son's horse. He is good to hack alone & in company, ridden xc'd by teenager & hacked by mature lady, good all rounder. Was looking for £15 for 2 days or £20 for 3 days, no chores - more to sort the committed from the fantasists than anything. Location was in the ad. I wanted a confidant rider as it was a small yard & would likely have to ride on their own at least sometimes. Yard rules at the time were no under 15s. All in the ad (which was Preloved, not Facebook). I had a Dad persistently call me about his 12 yo daughter. I had people who had a dozen lessons years ago. I had people who had not worked out the location was an hour or more drive. But the prize went to the person who, after asking a couple of questions - really important stuff like colour - said she was happy to share him but he would need to move to the yard her friend was at 30 miles away!
		
Click to expand...

This reminds me of when I was looking for a share for my mare, I had:
- two teenagers asking if they could share her together, I may have been wrong but it sounded like they both wanted to come down on the same days and play pass the pony. I was not impressed to say the least.
- a young girl asking if she could learn to jump on her, politely declined and suggested the local riding school.
- numerous people asking for full loan - the add clearly stated no full loans/can't move yards.
- numerous people wanting her to move yards.
- one lady who sounded perfect, until she came and nearly fell off in canter. Pony didn't put a hoof wrong...


----------



## [59668] (27 January 2015)

Oh did anyone see one on the Kent page advertising her horse as a "furrer bread"!!


----------



## NZJenny (27 January 2015)

I have joined a few bitless and barefoot sites, but usually end up unjoining them.  Find it all a bit fluffy when someone posts how they rode Neddy around the paddock in a halter today and everyone goes ohh ahh, aren't you so clever.  I just want to say "so what".  And don't get me started on the BF crowd - you would think that would be a celebration of success, but not if you don't do it their way.

Have asked to join the ERG .... might be fun or I might end up unjoining that one too!


----------



## tiga71 (27 January 2015)

NZJenny said:



			Have asked to join the ERG .... might be fun or I might end up unjoining that one too!
		
Click to expand...

I joined that one and lasted about 4 days before my eyes started to bleed reading it. I had to remove myself before I did myself an injury.


----------



## milliepops (27 January 2015)

twobearsarthur said:



			I actually felt sorry for the lady selling this. 
It was in ebay, she had bought it in Spain if I remember correctly for a rocking horse. 
It was actually a beautifully made stud girth. 
And tbh could see how someone totally none horsey thought it was a saddle pad.
		
Click to expand...

The listing is still on ebay. Thread with link here http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...-clue&highlight=stud+girth+rocking+horse+ebay


----------



## Kadastorm (27 January 2015)

Post on KEG at the mo asking what is wrong with their horse and a few replies saying 'wingles' or 'wingalls'...I think you'll find it's WINDGALLS. 

*head*desk*


----------



## B&J (27 January 2015)

Kadastorm said:



			Post on KEG at the mo asking what is wrong with their horse and a few replies saying 'wingles' or 'wingalls'...I think you'll find it's WINDGALLS. 

*head*desk*
		
Click to expand...

saw this one too....


----------



## MileAMinute (27 January 2015)

Kadastorm said:



			Post on KEG at the mo asking what is wrong with their horse and a few replies saying 'wingles' or 'wingalls'...I think you'll find it's WINDGALLS. 

*head*desk*
		
Click to expand...

The best one is Cushions disease.

Just seen this on my news feed 'I'm lookin for a wintec saddle wide fit BUT I'm very poor anyone got one for sale?'


----------



## WelshD (27 January 2015)

MileAMinute said:



			'I'm lookin for a wintec saddle wide fit BUT I'm very poor anyone got one for sale?'
		
Click to expand...

I just sold one of those for £10. The number of people that tried to barter was unreal.


----------



## WelshD (27 January 2015)

hairycob said:



			I had people who had a dozen lessons years ago. I had people who had not worked out the location was an hour or more drive.
		
Click to expand...

That drives me crazy to such an extent that on my last advert for selling sheep I put 'no timewasters, people without the necessary facilities or people that haven't checked where X town is on a map'


----------



## beth21 (27 January 2015)

One I've seen today is from someone who has a 'yard of young horses' asking what makes of close contact saddles are 'quite general fitting, if any'?

The most staggering thing is the amount of responses that suggest various brands that 'fit anything' and one advertising her saddle for sale that apparently 'fits everything with a decent numnah' oh and another that suggests a brand that she uses on '50 a year'...

The mind really boggles... I had no idea there were so many brands of magical all-fitting saddles. Makes you wonder why we need saddlers in the first place?! 

On a serious note, it's actually very concerning that out of 42 replies not ONE suggests there is no such thing as a saddle that is 'general fitting'.


----------



## Cragrat (27 January 2015)

beth21 said:



			On a serious note, it's actually very concerning that out of 42 replies not ONE suggests there is no such thing as a saddle that is 'general fitting'.
		
Click to expand...

And that is scary because it probably shows that sensible or knowledgeable people have given up replying, knowing that they would only be answered with a hail of 'u hater' type comments.

So knowledge isn't shared, and the uneducated carry on being ignorant, whilst the horse suffers.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (27 January 2015)

I have actually just seen an advert for a rising 3 year old cob colt. Very cute but the main selling points were that he 'stood very well and quietly in the pub' and that 'he is happy standing in the kitchen with the hoover on and will happily drink from the sink.'  I wasn't sure if they were selling a horse or a dog, but to be fair to them there was photographic proof!     I wonder if he gets drunk and rowdy in the pub and starts fighting, or if he poos on my kitchen floor can I return him on the grounds he isn't as described?!


----------



## dibbin (27 January 2015)

I also recently saw someone advertising 30 cob foals and yearlings, all top quality (of course), for sale. Clearly a backyard breeder, it made me quite sad


----------



## LittleRooketRider (27 January 2015)

dibbin said:



			I also recently saw someone advertising 30 cob foals and yearlings, all top quality (of course), for sale. Clearly a backyard breeder, it made me quite sad 

Click to expand...

heartbreaking :*(


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (27 January 2015)

beth21 said:



			One I've seen today is from someone who has a 'yard of young horses' asking what makes of close contact saddles are 'quite general fitting, if any'?

The most staggering thing is the amount of responses that suggest various brands that 'fit anything' and one advertising her saddle for sale that apparently 'fits everything with a decent numnah' oh and another that suggests a brand that she uses on '50 a year'...

The mind really boggles... I had no idea there were so many brands of magical all-fitting saddles. Makes you wonder why we need saddlers in the first place?! 

On a serious note, it's actually very concerning that out of 42 replies not ONE suggests there is no such thing as a saddle that is 'general fitting'.
		
Click to expand...

I have a saddle that fits everything - it's a race exercise saddle that has no tree! It has a metal bar over the whithers for the stirrups and the rest is soft leather. 

Maybe they think General Purpose means just to generally use it on anything!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (27 January 2015)

Im banned from Ex-racehorse Rider Don't Have A Deathwish. Can't remember what I did but some of them really aren't the brightest buttons in thw box!


----------



## TT55 (27 January 2015)

Just saw a cracker....

Very honest advert for a lovely Welsh x for full loan or LWVTB.

Reply: "Would you pay for livery at my local yard if i paid for food etc...?"

The answer, unsuprisingly, was "no..."


----------



## Polar Bear9 (27 January 2015)

One on the Kent page which is 'snuffle mouthed'. Sure it's just a typo but it conjured up cute images of a dog like sniffer-pony


----------



## dibbin (27 January 2015)

Polar Bear9 said:



			One on the Kent page which is 'snuffle mouthed'. Sure it's just a typo but it conjured up cute images of a dog like sniffer-pony 

Click to expand...

Jazz is definitely snuffle mouthed, he's an expert pocket raider


----------



## Cinnamontoast (27 January 2015)

cappucino said:



			There was someone looking for a 'surf single' the other day.. apparently there weren't any available on ebay - really??!!!

We all have to learn somewhere - but surely just 5 minutes with google would have helped !!
		
Click to expand...

Yup, saw that one on my local page! Owner seemed totally clueless. 

People are forever after bargains. The eternal 'Will you take £5 for it?' when they've posted it at £10 or whatever. Dear me, how much money do people think horses cost?!


----------



## vam (27 January 2015)

I tried to sell my Sarm Hippique boots, the nice soft, cost me an arm and a leg new ones, they are in near perfect condition just, you know, been ridden in. I wondered why i didn't have any interest and reading this I've realised i was asking £148.50 to much for them. Silly me for thinking that for boots I've looked after and kept in really good condition shouldn't be sold for peanuts :rolleyes3: I was happy to drop the price a bit but i'm sure as heck not letting them go for nothing. Am i just weird or something? I like a bargain but even i know that quality costs even second hand. 
Don't get me started on horsey car boots....


----------



## only_me (27 January 2015)

Just seen an update on one of the Facebook pages someone who has been trying to sell her pony for ages (at least 4-5 months). Pony has conformational deformity (hind leg is so straight causing it to be deformed) and is therefore unable to be ridden. It is being sold as a companion pony only - just for £20.

Unreal. Poor pony - would be better off being pts than passed off for £20!!


----------



## Mardy Mare (28 January 2015)

Not horse related, but search for 'Chester Drawers for sale' lol. Hubby and I came across this alternative way of advertising 'chest of drawers.'


----------



## My Muppet (28 January 2015)

Polar Bear9 said:



			One on the Kent page which is 'snuffle mouthed'. Sure it's just a typo but it conjured up cute images of a do g like sniffer-pony 

Click to expand...

Love this.  I saw a saddle advertised "inc stir up irons".  I could have done with a pair of those with my last mare, lazy ****** she was.


----------



## lrw0250 (28 January 2015)

One just appeared on my local horsey page &#8211; young teenage girl who is always advertising looking for a share or loan this time wondering how much roughly it would cost to microchip &#8220;2 irish draft thorough breads&#8221;

Tempted to tell her its lots of dough and see if she gets it!


----------



## Kadastorm (28 January 2015)

lrw0250 said:



			One just appeared on my local horsey page &#8211; young teenage girl who is always advertising looking for a share or loan this time wondering how much roughly it would cost to microchip &#8220;2 irish draft thorough breads&#8221;

Tempted to tell her its lots of dough and see if she gets it!
		
Click to expand...

PLEASE do this! and then tell us her response


----------



## Handsome Jack (28 January 2015)

not horse related, but I have just noticed a for sale, bedroom armour?? I assume they mean amoire......but hey whatever floats your boat!


----------



## LittleBlackMule (28 January 2015)

Handsome Jack said:



			not horse related, but I have just noticed a for sale, bedroom armour??
		
Click to expand...

Could have done with some of that with my last BF... sorry, off topic, carry on!


----------



## Handsome Jack (28 January 2015)

LittleBlackMule said:



			Could have done with some of that with my last BF... sorry, off topic, carry on!
		
Click to expand...

 I was hoping too see a photo, but she has deleted my request!


----------



## lar (28 January 2015)

Would anyone like to buy a market harbour? There's one for sale on my local page. Total bargain


----------



## joulsey (28 January 2015)

Should I feed my horse hay or hay ledge?


----------



## twobearsarthur (28 January 2015)

joulsey said:



			Should I feed my horse hay or hay ledge?
		
Click to expand...

How many times is this on everything horsey in manchester!!!!!!?????


----------



## Sheep (29 January 2015)

joulsey said:



			Should I feed my horse hay or hay ledge?
		
Click to expand...

I saw someone on a group lately asking about their horse wind sucking and someone suggested adlib hay/haylage.. they responded by asking where they could buy this special type of forage.


----------



## LittleRooketRider (29 January 2015)

Sheep said:



			I saw someone on a group lately asking about their horse wind sucking and someone suggested adlib hay/haylage.. they responded by asking where they could buy this special type of forage.
		
Click to expand...

Gah...Give me strength!! Actually no don't..given strength I could throttle some of them


----------



## Meowy Catkin (31 January 2015)

Not FB, but Preloved.




			I'm wanting a loving safe horse that's free to a good home,the horse will come to a 5* loving home,we take care of all our horses like they are babies,will accept anything over 15hh,I've had tbs ,tb cross,and a trakehner,I've ridden cobs and sports horses,email me if you have anything ASAP
		
Click to expand...


----------



## CowCob (31 January 2015)

Wasn't on FB but I have a load of my horsie stuff up for sale because the horse fund is empty. When I got Cobble I bought a 16" saddle, or so it was advertised, turns out it's 15" and I need a 17" so it was hurting Cobble and myself so it was abandoned in the tack room under the rugs to protect from finch poo. I bought this saddle for around £100, used it twice and decided I didn't like it so I thought it was a bargain for someone to get it for £50/45ish. Cheeky mare replies "cn i have it for £15 all of my tak gt stln" after getting a pro decipherer on the case I politely (as I could) stated that I'd paid well over three times that much originally, only to get "i'll giv u £20" breath, count to 10, make cuppa, ignore and block.


----------



## [59668] (31 January 2015)

The ad for the "furrer bread" has reappeared.....


----------



## siennamiller (31 January 2015)

tiga71 said:



			I joined that one and lasted about 4 days before my eyes started to bleed reading it. I had to remove myself before I did myself an injury.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, me too! Couldn't stand it.
Am also waiting to be accepted on KEG.....


----------



## CowCob (31 January 2015)

Bloody hell! I've just joined KEG and already I've found a fund me and a poor cob mare getting her mouth yanked off. Poor things head is in it's chest, the lad who's on her is almost on her bloody neck as well!


----------



## Grinchmass (1 February 2015)

I've got my mate advertised for share, due to time with my job.

Specifically state no novices or children, so I get message from a child novice. Only been riding a year (at riding schools), but it's ok, because I've loved horses since I was 6...

I understand, being a horse mad child myself at their age, and not having my own, but do parents not keep track with what their children do these days? As assuming they'd need their parents as a taxi service if someone was to say yes?


----------



## Paint Me Proud (1 February 2015)

somone posted on one facebook group asking 'what bread is my horse pls?' - i couldnt resist and replied with 'I recon wholemeal with perhaps a hint of granary' - it got quite a few likes, lol


----------



## only_me (1 February 2015)

I'm horrified to see so many 2nd hand back protectors and hats for sale on the Facebook site. 

I just can't believe people would risk themselves to save a few pound on something that isn't that expensive to buy in the first place!!


----------



## Hippona (1 February 2015)

I was vilified for suggesting that if you have to beg on line for donations then it's not really much of a rescue...

Apparently suggesting you fund it yourself is outrageous.

Ps I really need a brand new pair of Bromonts. Regular fit, size 5.5. Black. Willing to pay up to £12 Inc delivery. Cheers.


----------



## [59668] (1 February 2015)

Ok, I think the funniest ever has just appeared on Kent equestrian grapevine. 

The post reads "who is equestrian grapevine?" 

Then someone replies trying to explain it's a group with admits, then the op replies again with "it's not Kent equestrian grapevine then"... 

 Honestly, someone help me out! What exactly does this post mean?!


----------



## Stroppy Mare (2 February 2015)

only_me said:



			I'm horrified to see so many 2nd hand back protectors and hats for sale on the Facebook site. 

I just can't believe people would risk themselves to save a few pound on something that isn't that expensive to buy in the first place!!
		
Click to expand...

And there was me thinking binning the hat which got walloped off the compacted gravel driveway yesterday when my horse bucked me off was the right thing to do... Maybe I should sell it on FB to recoup the cost of a new one... (Lol!)


----------



## SadKen (2 February 2015)

One popped up yesterday for a companion home for a horse with atrial fibrillation.  I am prepared to stand corrected, but believe this to be a heart condition that presumably would make the horse dangerous to be ridden.  The advert did say the horse had been a companion for two years due to this, but also that he was a sweetheart to handle AND TO RIDE.  Free to good home. 

Surely this is just asking for someone unscrupulous to take the horse and sell it on as rideable, or someone stupid to take a chance and start riding it. If it was mine, I'd PTS rather than give him away. Looked a real sweetie so I'm going to assume owners are naive rather than daft.


----------



## chestnut cob (2 February 2015)

I have to sit on my hands so as not to respond to the idiots on my local FB groups.  There was a post yesterday asking for a horse to share which would be the perfect RC all rounder (fun rides, SJ, perfect to hack, DR, not naughty at all but with a bit of sparkle... etc etc), the potential loaner wanted to be able to ride and compete it whenever she wanted... and pay the princely sum of £10 a week for the pleasure.
I also see a lot of adverts for "Stubborn" saddles.  I have to wonder how exactly a saddle can be stubborn... 
Currently there is an ad for a "stunning" saddle.  I'm not sure you can ever describe a saddle as stunning, it's just a saddle...


----------



## pip6 (2 February 2015)

Maybe it has been well cleaned?

I've always found it amazing when people try to invite themselves for a ride on your horse when they find you own one (or more), and I've very politely told them they weren't suitable for their darling who's sat on a donkey at the beach once, they get all stroppy on you! Apparently your meant to be gagging to bust a gut to keep your horses for their convenience and pleasure to ride whenever they want to.

A good friend asked me to allow her part loaner to ride my old girl once a week when her horse died. Appreciating the girl had had a tough time, I agreed to it. Started off okay, until I lost my old girl. As she had been okay I said she could ride my youngster once a week if she had a 30 min lesson from a friend (who taught me, so horse got consistant messages) every fortnight to get her riding good enough to cope with hacking her. They started getting later and later for prearranged riding times, expecting me to have her groomed and tacked up ready for her to just hop on, then dad refused to pay for lessons, as his daughter was good enough. I thought enough of my youngster, and his kids life to know she wasn't up to it so the combination of everything I just knocked it on the head. I asked for no money, the lesson cost £15 per fortnight. If he could afford all the gear, he could afford that. She wouldn't have been able to ride at a local school for that. No chores, nothing asked of her, and they would turn up an hour late expecting me to have just stood about waiting for them with the horse ready. Really puts you off trying to help people.


----------



## NellRosk (2 February 2015)

SadKen said:



			One popped up yesterday for a companion home for a horse with atrial fibrillation.  I am prepared to stand corrected, but believe this to be a heart condition that presumably would make the horse dangerous to be ridden.  The advert did say the horse had been a companion for two years due to this, but also that he was a sweetheart to handle AND TO RIDE.  Free to good home. 

Surely this is just asking for someone unscrupulous to take the horse and sell it on as rideable, or someone stupid to take a chance and start riding it. If it was mine, I'd PTS rather than give him away. Looked a real sweetie so I'm going to assume owners are naive rather than daft.
		
Click to expand...

I saw this, the ex-NH horse? I would also rather PTS I'm afraid.


----------



## Nicnac (3 February 2015)

"Any one know of any stables ?? My son foul is in a field were there is a river and it fell in he needs it moved asap or and grazing ???"

Would anyone care to translate the above for me.


----------



## B&J (3 February 2015)

Nicnac said:



			"Any one know of any stables ?? My son foul is in a field were there is a river and it fell in he needs it moved asap or and grazing ???"

Would anyone care to translate the above for me.
		
Click to expand...

Does anyone know whether there are any available livery stables spaces? My son's foal is currently in a field which has a river and the foal fell into it. The foal needs to be moved as soon as possible to avoid further risk. Failing that, grass livery? 

(I think!)


----------



## Nicnac (3 February 2015)

B&J said:



			Does anyone know whether there are any available livery stables spaces? My son's foal is currently in a field which has a river and the foal fell into it. The foal needs to be moved as soon as possible to avoid further risk. Failing that, grass livery? 

(I think!)
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## SadKen (3 February 2015)

NellRosk said:



			I saw this, the ex-NH horse? I would also rather PTS I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that's the one.  I see the ad is circulating quite a distance now.  All the better for a predatory type to make some money off him...


----------



## teacups (3 February 2015)

pip6 said:



			Maybe it has been well cleaned?

I've always found it amazing when people try to invite themselves for a ride on your horse when they find you own one (or more), and I've very politely told them they weren't suitable for their darling who's sat on a donkey at the beach once, they get all stroppy on you! Apparently your meant to be gagging to bust a gut to keep your horses for their convenience and pleasure to ride whenever they want to.

A good friend asked me to allow her part loaner to ride my old girl once a week when her horse died. Appreciating the girl had had a tough time, I agreed to it. Started off okay, until I lost my old girl. As she had been okay I said she could ride my youngster once a week if she had a 30 min lesson from a friend (who taught me, so horse got consistant messages) every fortnight to get her riding good enough to cope with hacking her. They started getting later and later for prearranged riding times, expecting me to have her groomed and tacked up ready for her to just hop on, then dad refused to pay for lessons, as his daughter was good enough. I thought enough of my youngster, and his kids life to know she wasn't up to it so the combination of everything I just knocked it on the head. I asked for no money, the lesson cost £15 per fortnight. If he could afford all the gear, he could afford that. She wouldn't have been able to ride at a local school for that. No chores, nothing asked of her, and they would turn up an hour late expecting me to have just stood about waiting for them with the horse ready. Really puts you off trying to help people.
		
Click to expand...

And to top it all off, they are ruining it for the rest of us who would think that what you were offering is a gift from the gods.


----------



## Spotsrock (3 February 2015)

Had a girl at work who rode a bit as a child offer to come ride mine at a weekend to help me out for time, oddly when u suggested she come muck out at 6 am weekdays as being actually when I needed help she was surpringly busy


----------



## diamonddogs (4 February 2015)

Nicnac said:



			"Any one know of any stables ?? My son foul is in a field were there is a river and it fell in he needs it moved asap or and grazing ???"

Would anyone care to translate the above for me.
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe he wants the river moved?


----------



## Annagain (4 February 2015)

annagain said:



			There's one girl on a Facebook group I'm on and she's makes me despair. She started off selling a 4yr old very poor example of a Section D stallion for £3k. Apparently he was very quiet and could live with mares(!) and she was only selling him as she had no time due to a new part time college course. He got reduced and reduced, then advertised for loan then free to a good home. Then she advertised him as a gelding to a good home for the price of the gelding, before asking people if they had a stable she could borrow (free) for 6 weeks for him to recover from the gelding as her vet wouldn't do it if he lived out. (I bet if someone had lent her a stable she would have dumped him and they'd never see her again!) I'm not sure what happened to him in the end but in the 6 months since she's put out about 3 wanted ads and another three selling the horses she got though the wanted ads and blaming the people who responded to her wanted ads (who are still on the group) for miss-selling the horses. The latest is her "horse of a lifetime" which she's had six weeks and is selling because the mare has arthritis and can't jump more than a metre. Apparently the seller didn't tell her this when selling her - except seller has responded to say she told her all this and encouraged her to get horse vetted for the purpose the girl said she was buying her for - hacking!
		
Click to expand...

I've just found out the poor Sec D was put down as nobody wanted it (not awful in itself but to bump him off just get a string of others who never last more than a few weeks with her is repeating the problem at the very least.) She now has a new horse (has had it 4 weeks now) and started off looking for a sharer for him as she was having to miss out on her (part time) college course to deal with him (GET OUT OF BED A BIT EARLIER!). She's now selling him (after just 4 weeks) so she can buy the other horse she has had on loan for a while for her boyfriend to ride as he's her horse of a lifetime. Wonder how long she'll have him before he's for sale again. 

This same girl came to see a friend's horse when she advertised him for loan asked if she could take some photos to show her mum. Within hours they were all over Facebook and she was introducing him to everyone as her new horse. My friend had no intention of letting her have him!


----------



## Pennythetank (4 February 2015)

I have just seen an ad on donedeal for a stallion for sale that is 'Garaunteed in full working order....'


----------



## Nicnac (4 February 2015)

diamonddogs said:



			Or maybe he wants the river moved?
		
Click to expand...

I thought her son was named Foul......


----------



## lrw0250 (4 February 2015)

Ach just seen another one which I took to be loan wanted at first. Looking for 15hh bombproof gelding for jumping and hacking and able to move yards. Then last sentence said must be free to good home or could stretch to £200!


----------



## Frumpoon (4 February 2015)

The latest in our neck of the woods is some girl wanting a lovely companion type home for her 22 year old gelding she's owned for 17 years...he can't be ridden anymore apparently but wants him to have an easy life close to where she lives so she can check up on him.....I'm sitting in my hands to avoid suggesting she either pays for retirement livery, PTS or just pays for him herself...poor old thing


----------



## Serianas (5 February 2015)

Have just seen one on the local site wanting a childs hat second hand, doesnt matter about condition or proper fitting!!! 

Seriously, do you hate your child that much to not pay a little extra and get it done properly...


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (5 February 2015)

This morning, another 2 mid sized horses MUST go by Saturday.
No reason given as to why to go, but both going 'from field as nowhere to try them'

So, I did my usual & said I would collect today if they gave me £300 cash to take the pair away........
When advertiser replied with the angry ' why should I pay for them to go' (or words to that effect :wink3: ), out came my stock-in-trade answer: Because thats what I will be charged when I take them straight to the knacker-man to save you the inconvenience of disposing of them responsibly .
Cue lots of abuse <sigh>


----------



## dizzyneddy (5 February 2015)

Serianas said:



			Have just seen one on the local site wanting a childs hat second hand, doesnt matter about condition or proper fitting!!! 

Seriously, do you hate your child that much to not pay a little extra and get it done properly...
		
Click to expand...

Think this is bad especially after the article on H&H about the poor girl who was kicked in the face whilst wearing protective gear.  It shows you, some people's ignorant to safety as if it can't happen to them. l wouldn't dream of putting my children at risk if they had a tantrum not wanting to wear an important piece of kit they would either have to lump it or not ride or handle the pony simple as horses are unpredictable regardless of how good they are.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (5 February 2015)

A while back I was having a bit of a clear out and was selling a hardly used ragfork for £15, I was amused to say the least when asked how much would it cost to post to Basingstoke bearing in mind I'd bought it brand new from the Robinsons there for £28. I tried to explain it would probably work out cheaper to buy brand new from robinsons but they just got offended that I was refusing to post it to them!


----------



## alainax (5 February 2015)

I posted a PE rug for sale in a few of the local horsey fb groups. I had a few other things to sell at the time also. On the first group, a girl offered to buy the lot from me. Excellent. 

On the second group, 2 girls were arguing on my post about who had said they would buy it first. I of course politely replied that it was now sold, and got a barrage of cheeky pm's from the argumentative one claiming it was totally unfair as she saw it first! I was going to go into the whole " I posted it on another group first where it sold before you pm'd me" but thought I'd be wasting my breath with someone with that kind of attitude anyway! 

Seems there is a trend that you have "wronged" someone by not selling something to them!


----------



## diamonddogs (5 February 2015)

alainax said:



			Seems there is a trend that you have "wronged" someone by not selling something to them!
		
Click to expand...

Kids seem to be growing up now with a massive sense of entitlement, and the cry of "not fair!" is heard loud and clear if things don't go their way.


----------



## indiat (5 February 2015)

To be fair, it's not just kids. I'm 42 and have met plenty of adults my age who has sense of entitlement that blocks the sun.


----------



## Echo24 (5 February 2015)

[59668] said:



			I love looking at Kent Equestrian Grapevine. Hilarious. I honestly don't know how some of those people get themselves out of bed in the morning. They seem barely able to string together a sentence! 

The thing that really gets to me is that no matter how ridiculous the post, other people of a similar IQ seem to actually reply like it's serious!

 Oh and posts that are for something like a shaving fork covered in poo for sale for £3 or something - and people will actually buy it! Or funnier still say something like "I'll give you £2 hun". 

Ugh and the use of the word "hun" makes me want to gouge out my own eyes!
		
Click to expand...

This! And the regular fights that come out from it. I ask a friend to get the popcorn out!


----------



## Dizzy socks (5 February 2015)

diamonddogs said:



			Kids seem to be growing up now with a massive sense of entitlement, and the cry of "not fair!" is heard loud and clear if things don't go their way.
		
Click to expand...

I don't agree with this at all. I'd like to think I don't possess a 'massive sense of entitlement', and equally, I don't know any people my age who would behave like this. It's where you look, not an issue with most, or even many children. Believe it or not, some of us still possess manners and sense.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (5 February 2015)

Dizzy socks said:



			I don't agree with this at all. I'd like to think I don't possess a 'massive sense of entitlement', and equally, I don't know any people my age who would behave like this. It's where you look, not an issue with most, or even many children. Believe it or not, some of us still possess manners and sense.
		
Click to expand...

I would like to invite you my the inner city very challeneging intake school i work at and you can take your pick of the kids who think they are owed everything but should give nothing, oh and NOTHING is ever THEIR fault, ever!


----------



## Dizzy socks (5 February 2015)

Paint Me Proud said:



			I would like to invite you my the inner city very challeneging intake school i work at and you can take your pick of the kids who think they are owed everything but should give nothing, oh and NOTHING is ever THEIR fault, ever!
		
Click to expand...

Well obviously, depends on a variety of factors. My point is, it's not all of us, and as such there shouldn't be a generalisation. This happens in all walks of society, and I would bet their parents are much the same.


----------



## Serianas (6 February 2015)

Ive just seen an advertisement for bright pink hair extensions for horses!  Eugh how hopelessly tasteless...


----------



## ester (6 February 2015)

Serianas said:



			Have just seen one on the local site wanting a childs hat second hand, doesnt matter about condition or proper fitting!!! 

Seriously, do you hate your child that much to not pay a little extra and get it done properly...
		
Click to expand...

to be fair we used to use my mothers very old cardboard ones when playing with our rocking horse


----------



## MileAMinute (6 February 2015)

For part loan to stay on yard here at ***** rideing center. 
H is 18.2hh 18yr old im looking for someone to do a bit of everything with him. No novice as want a highyer leve rider as hes a compatishan horse . Hes got 3grate paces and a v goid jump will go off your leg nicely never nasty .He has 3day evented in the past he jumps hacks xc dressarge he dose it all . He has no vices orther then needs sdating to be clipted . Fir more info pm me . We are in ******. Looking for 15 a day to help towards feed beding hay shoeing ect . For right person id concder leting them take him out and about .

Please, someone, any ideas?! (My Google spell check has covered this post in angry red underscores....)


----------



## LittleRooketRider (6 February 2015)

MileAMinute said:



			For part loan to stay on yard here at ***** rideing center. 
H is 18.2hh 18yr old im looking for someone to do a bit of everything with him. No novice as want a highyer leve rider as hes a compatishan horse . Hes got 3grate paces and a v goid jump will go off your leg nicely never nasty .He has 3day evented in the past he jumps hacks xc dressarge he dose it all . He has no vices orther then needs sdating to be clipted . Fir more info pm me . We are in ******. Looking for 15 a day to help towards feed beding hay shoeing ect . For right person id concder leting them take him out and about .

Please, someone, any ideas?! (My Google spell check has covered this post in angry red underscores....)
		
Click to expand...

In short...

I have an ex-eventer and i want you to pay for the privilege of being my/his groom.


----------



## MileAMinute (6 February 2015)

LittleRoodolphRider said:



			In short...

I have an ex-eventer and i want you to pay for the privilege of being my/his groom.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, yes, quite.


----------



## Spreebok (6 February 2015)

MileAMinute said:



			For part loan to stay on yard here at ***** rideing center. 
H is 18.2hh 18yr old im looking for someone to do a bit of everything with him. No novice as want a highyer leve rider as hes a compatishan horse . Hes got 3grate paces and a v goid jump will go off your leg nicely never nasty .He has 3day evented in the past he jumps hacks xc dressarge he dose it all . He has no vices orther then needs sdating to be clipted . Fir more info pm me . We are in ******. Looking for 15 a day to help towards feed beding hay shoeing ect . For right person id concder leting them take him out and about .

Please, someone, any ideas?! (My Google spell check has covered this post in angry red underscores....)
		
Click to expand...

Ow... my IQ hurts


----------



## Podgelover (6 February 2015)

"wanted FOR FULL LOAN to move yards between 14.2 and 16h. Must be bombproof and have no vices, must jump and do everything, general all rounder, must hack alone and in company, must load well and be good at shows."

REALLY??!?!!? I MEAN REALLY... COME ON! living in a dream world!


----------



## --Rose-- (6 February 2015)

So many people want competition horse but aren't willing to deal with the character that comes with that kind of horse!


----------



## J&C (6 February 2015)

"Need my horse transported from XXX to XXX and back again. Happy to pay towards petrol but just not as much as the companies are charging!"

Funnily enough she hasn't had any offers.

And a sad one of a poor little colt 'free to whoever can collect him first'


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (6 February 2015)

Podgelover said:



			"wanted FOR FULL LOAN to move yards between 14.2 and 16h. Must be bombproof and have no vices, must jump and do everything, general all rounder, must hack alone and in company, must load well and be good at shows."

REALLY??!?!!? I MEAN REALLY... COME ON! living in a dream world!
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree with most of these posts but I took on full loan a 17.2hh Warmblood, granted he was 16 but he was advertised with no vices apart from to be sedated when clipped, and was an all rounder.. So it is possible. 

It turns out that he was extremely hot headed which manifested it's self in various behavioral issues, however that surfaced when he moved yards and out of his 15 year routine so it isn't too much in dream world I wouldn't think?


----------



## MyDogIsAnIdiot (6 February 2015)

Had someone selling a yearling colt (thin, wormy, horrid feet) for £10, poor thing doesn't stand a chance .

And someone else wanting a HOYS quality Sec D on loan for the showing season, but the owner had to pay to transport the horse to and from the loaners premises! :O 
Because someone is obviously going to give you their very well-trained and valuable horse to have fun with over the summer, only for you to hand it back just before winter. I'm properly gobsmacked.


----------



## southerncomfort (6 February 2015)

Seem to be a rash of 'Need gone by Monday....' type posts today!    I HATE HATE HATE people who use that term!  Plus it only serves to make me wonder what's wrong with the horse, why is hasn't sold and why the sudden rush to get rid.


----------



## southerncomfort (6 February 2015)

MyDogIsAnIdiot said:



			Had someone selling a yearling colt (thin, wormy, horrid feet) for £10, poor thing doesn't stand a chance .

And someone else wanting a HOYS quality Sec D on loan for the showing season, but the owner had to pay to transport the horse to and from the loaners premises! :O 
Because someone is obviously going to give you their very well-trained and valuable horse to have fun with over the summer, only for you to hand it back just before winter. I'm properly gobsmacked.
		
Click to expand...

Their was a post on our local FB page for 'Stunning yearling cobs' accompanied by a photo of the most moth eaten, malnourished, uncared for bunch of yearlings you've ever seen in your life.


----------



## Moomin1 (6 February 2015)

Livery wanted for two horses. Must have good grazing/turnout and menage. Must be less than £25.


----------



## QueenMoo (6 February 2015)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			This morning, another 2 mid sized horses MUST go by Saturday.
No reason given as to why to go, but both going 'from field as nowhere to try them'

So, I did my usual & said I would collect today if they gave me £300 cash to take the pair away........
When advertiser replied with the angry ' why should I pay for them to go' (or words to that effect :wink3: ), out came my stock-in-trade answer: Because thats what I will be charged when I take them straight to the knacker-man to save you the inconvenience of disposing of them responsibly .
Cue lots of abuse <sigh>
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant!


----------



## xxcharlottexx (6 February 2015)

Someone on my local page asking for £300 for a retired 11 year old ID x TB that has been retired for a few years and can't be ridden due to a suspensory ligament injury, horse also only has one eye....


----------



## Jericho (6 February 2015)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			I completely agree with most of these posts but I took on full loan a 17.2hh Warmblood, granted he was 16 but he was advertised with no vices apart from to be sedated when clipped, and was an all rounder.. So it is possible. 

It turns out that he was extremely hot headed which manifested it's self in various behavioral issues, however that surfaced when he moved yards and out of his 15 year routine so it isn't too much in dream world I wouldn't think?
		
Click to expand...

I also placed a wanted ad in similar vein and found more or less that. I also put out on full loan more or less that so it can be done...


----------



## orionstar (6 February 2015)

Wanted.... 15.2 - 16.2hh between 6 and 8 year old, good to do in all ways, hack out alone or in company, must be quiet to handle, load and travel well, must be well schooled and able to compete at medium dressage, and up to 1.20m jumping. £1000 budget.

Oh how I wish!


----------



## Grinchmass (7 February 2015)

Just seen one, basically saying I can't afford a horse, can't afford riding lessons, can't afford a part loan, but will someone come and let my horsey teenager ride at weekends. Oh and petrol is expensive so it must be really close to home...


----------



## miss_c (7 February 2015)

Grinchmass said:



			Just seen one, basically saying I can't afford a horse, can't afford riding lessons, can't afford a part loan, but will someone come and let my horsey teenager ride at weekends. Oh and petrol is expensive so it must be really close to home...
		
Click to expand...

On 'New Bristol'?  Always some entertaining posts on there!


----------



## FfionWinnie (7 February 2015)

REDUCED DUE TO TIME WASTERS!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry, but why?  If I waste your time a bit more will you reduce further?  Why reward "TIME WASTERS!!!!!!" by reducing the price?! Makes me wonder every time I see it. Waste of words IMO.


----------



## Grinchmass (7 February 2015)

miss_c said:



			On 'New Bristol'?  Always some entertaining posts on there!
		
Click to expand...

This was a North Wales group - I've not been in Bristol long - I'm a northerner really 

Someone did comment - I'll just sell mine then and place an add like yours...


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (7 February 2015)

** looking for a ferried to trim ma 3 horse feet, who the best, I had a boy but he's mess me about 2x n never got bck to me x thanks



Translation? It sounds as though her horse only has 3 feet!


----------



## Penny Less (7 February 2015)

It does make you feel sorry for all the horses belonging to these people


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (7 February 2015)

EKW I have just seen that and thought oh dear......


----------



## dornrose (7 February 2015)

Podgelover said:



			"wanted FOR FULL LOAN to move yards between 14.2 and 16h. Must be bombproof and have no vices, must jump and do everything, general all rounder, must hack alone and in company, must load well and be good at shows."

REALLY??!?!!? I MEAN REALLY... COME ON! living in a dream world!
		
Click to expand...

I got this on loan - Ok I didn't put up a wanted post but I did get such a lovely horse on loan.  In return his owner who's going off to uni has a loaner who treats the horse as her own and he wants for nothing, I believe I have improved his flatwork - I don't jump so can't comment on that one.

But do agree with the gist of this post that people do seem to want something for nothing and then wonder why the horse they paid peanuts for isn't worth anything.


----------



## miss_c (7 February 2015)

Grinchmass said:



			This was a North Wales group - I've not been in Bristol long - I'm a northerner really 

Someone did comment - I'll just sell mine then and place an add like yours...
		
Click to expand...

Pop into the South West section of the forum, we have regular meet ups!   The 'New Bristol & South West Horse Information Group' is worth joining, plenty of giggles but the odd post that is actually useful!


----------



## Grinchmass (7 February 2015)

miss_c said:



			Pop into the South West section of the forum, we have regular meet ups!   The 'New Bristol & South West Horse Information Group' is worth joining, plenty of giggles but the odd post that is actually useful!
		
Click to expand...

I've just been in there and send gg a pm 

And I've also just asked about joining the group, could do with a good giggle


----------



## Moomin1 (7 February 2015)

"Does anyone have a school/arena that my daughter and her horse could use tomorrow for an hour free or extremely cheap in the ******* area we would be ever so grateful. Please PM thanks"


----------



## Grinchmass (8 February 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			"Does anyone have a school/arena that my daughter and her horse could use tomorrow for an hour free or extremely cheap in the ******* area we would be ever so grateful. Please PM thanks"
		
Click to expand...

Just seen this, why do people always expect something for nothing. Do they realise the cost of having an arena put in? Why would anyone allow a free for all?


----------



## turnbuckle (8 February 2015)

Don't see what's wrong with that last one. Decent English, polite.....and whatever happened to doing someone a good turn?


----------



## Grinchmass (8 February 2015)

turnbuckle said:



			Don't see what's wrong with that last one. Decent English, polite.....and whatever happened to doing someone a good turn?
		
Click to expand...

Given that you can hire an arena for between £5-10 that way how cheap is extremely cheap? 

Personally to me, just because someone can spell doesn't mean that this isn't a cheeky request. 

If I had my own arena then I would happily let friends use it, but would find a request from a stranger rather cheeky.


----------



## Flicker (8 February 2015)

FfionWinnie said:



			REDUCED DUE TO TIME WASTERS!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry, but why?  If I waste your time a bit more will you reduce further?  Why reward "TIME WASTERS!!!!!!" by reducing the price?! Makes me wonder every time I see it. Waste of words IMO.
		
Click to expand...

I love reading between the lines of phrases like this.  This usually means: 'several people have been to try the horse and it has become apparent that he is not as advertised.  The people who have tried him have not put in an offer for this reason.  The seller is now getting a bit desperate so has dropped the price in an effort to get rid'...


----------



## cremedemonthe (8 February 2015)

I was in some of the groups mentioned earlier.I came out as I simply couldn't cope with the sheer stupidity of some of the posters.
Others, I got fed up with groups of young women and girls using the C and F word in every sentence .
This sums up  some people on facebook very well,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3dYj2PSLBk&list=FLtEvGYnQvRQeISklkDCnRtg&index=56


----------



## Flicker (8 February 2015)

cremedemonthe said:



			I was in some of the groups mentioned earlier.I came out as I simply couldn't cope with the sheer stupidity of some of the posters.
Others, I got fed up with groups of young women and girls using the C and F word in every sentence .
This sums up  some people on facebook very well,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3dYj2PSLBk&list=FLtEvGYnQvRQeISklkDCnRtg&index=56

Click to expand...

Couldn't even watch that to the end - I know it is satirical, but i have actually met morons like this and it makes me want to weep.


----------



## MyDogIsAnIdiot (8 February 2015)

Hardly related to this, but I've just seen a photo on FB of someone hunting in COUNTRY BOOTS and pink saddlecloth. 

Eh?? It massively puts me off going out with that hunt as I feel like it's going to be a free-for-all full of numpties.


----------



## webble (8 February 2015)

I saw that she got loads of offers though



Grinchmass said:



			This was a North Wales group - I've not been in Bristol long - I'm a northerner really 

Someone did comment - I'll just sell mine then and place an add like yours...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Grinchmass (8 February 2015)

webble said:



			I saw that she got loads of offers though
		
Click to expand...

I know I noticed that, seems a bit mad to me personally. But cest la vie I guess.


----------



## cremedemonthe (8 February 2015)

Flicker said:



			Couldn't even watch that to the end - I know it is satirical, but i have actually met morons like this and it makes me want to weep.
		
Click to expand...

Yes met them too, especially when out saddle fitting, poor horse on last legs and they want me to fit a new saddle to them!


----------



## Moomin1 (8 February 2015)

turnbuckle said:



			Don't see what's wrong with that last one. Decent English, polite.....and whatever happened to doing someone a good turn?
		
Click to expand...

There's nothing wrong with someone doing a good turn for someone else, but this person wasn't doing a good turn.  She was asking to make use of a stranger's facilities free of charge.  That's cheeky.


----------



## Vodkagirly (8 February 2015)

Just seen a free to good home, colt foal, advertised as a perfect first pony.....
Scares the hell out of me who will get that.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 February 2015)

One appeared on my feed earlier that was reduced due to time wasters.

16hh 14yo bay tb mare. Perfect for kids coming off of ponies. Sold without tack as it is brand new and has never been used. £1500

If they have never used the tack what are they riding her in?


----------



## MileAMinute (8 February 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			There's nothing wrong with someone doing a good turn for someone else, but this person wasn't doing a good turn.  She was asking to make use of a stranger's facilities free of charge.  That's cheeky.
		
Click to expand...

This.

I saw the post too. It was a very cheeky request. 
People pay out to use facilities because of the upkeep and the provision of having them in the first place. You wouldn't expect a free horsebox hire for a day, nor a free trek around a farm ride. Why is an arena any different?


----------



## Moomin1 (8 February 2015)

MileAMinute said:



			This.

I saw the post too. It was a very cheeky request. 
People pay out to use facilities because of the upkeep and the provision of having them in the first place. You wouldn't expect a free horsebox hire for a day, nor a free trek around a farm ride. Why is an arena any different?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely.  It boils my pee lol!


----------



## Liz H (8 February 2015)

Flicker said:



			Couldn't even watch that to the end - I know it is satirical, but i have actually met morons like this and it makes me want to weep.
		
Click to expand...

Quite agree, couldn't get past first minute, I realise I may be shot down in flames, but would these people treat a " human" injury this way?


----------



## Gloi (9 February 2015)

Hm. £20 a week to loan a Shetland stallion that bites and rears.


----------



## Pippity (9 February 2015)

"Looking for someone who will be happy to muck out two other Clydesdales on same loan days. Financial contribution required."

Financial contribution + chores for the share horse, no problem.

No financial contribution + chores for two other horses, no problem.

Financial contribution + chores for two other horses? I can understand why this ad's been up for so long...


----------



## ester (9 February 2015)

I don't even understand what same loan days are??


----------



## Pippity (9 February 2015)

ester said:



			I don't even understand what same loan days are??
		
Click to expand...

On the days you're sharing the advertised horse, you also have to muck out two others. (I may have trimmed the ad down too much!)


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 February 2015)

But especially youngsters desperate to ride will do this. At my old yard, a young girl shared a cob and the owner had her doing all the chores for that horse plus her other, so muck outs, catching in etc. The kid eventually gave it up as she felt the owner was taking the mick, we all agreed!


----------



## Embo (10 February 2015)

There's one girl who posts on my local page. She's either looking for a horse for full loan (she has no savings and can't afford to buy...) or looking for livery. It's a constant cycle, every few weeks.

This week, it's livery. "Need livery for my new horse coming in next few weeks, can travel up to an hour of X, must be on a bus route" etc... 

People post with suggestions of loads of yards, there's always a reason she can't go there.

Next couple of weeks, she'll be looking for another horse as the one she had lined up has fallen through, or turns out she never even went to try it or it's a project or the owner pulls out. She clearly states she's a novice, and has lost 'experience' (I'm pretty sure she means confidence). But then posts she's getting a small, lightweight project TB who's been off work for 2 years... 

She's quite infamous on the group as you get the same people commenting about the horse she's chosen, lots of people offering to help her out with work for rides, suggesting a part loan or riding school, offering genuine advice - and of course lots of not-so-nice posts... but it's easy to see why people get angry about it.

It makes me quite sad, this girl obviously has issues/problems and I think it's all just a cry for attention (which she definitely gets!). She clearly has no real intention of taking these horses, she just wants to post about it. Does make you wonder.


----------



## Polar Bear9 (10 February 2015)

One on KEG looking for someone to come out and shoot some pigeons nesting in their barn. Cue the comments- 'Pigeons have hearts and souls to. All animals deserve life. How would you feel if you built a house and then someone knocked it down and shot your family?!'


----------



## DressageCob (10 February 2015)

Grinchmass said:



			Just seen one, basically saying I can't afford a horse, can't afford riding lessons, can't afford a part loan, but will someone come and let my horsey teenager ride at weekends. Oh and petrol is expensive so it must be really close to home...
		
Click to expand...

I don't think that one is too bad...a parent trying to get their child what they want when they don't actually have the means. Surely that's just what parents do/are supposed to do?


----------



## conniegirl (10 February 2015)

helenalbert, what happened to kids not having everything handed to them on a plate. If you want to ride that desperatly, get a paper round and earn some money, or work for rides at a local riding school etc. If you were that desperate you wouldnt limit it to weekends only, evenings are also good particularly just after school. Petrol may be expensive but there is always the bus, a bike or your own legs to walk! Offer to do chores in exchange etc.

Parents are supposed to teach their child about how the world does not owe them a living and anything they want has to be earned. I hate the sense of entitlement from a lot of teenagers now, and its all down to the parents basicly never saying no.


----------



## DragonSlayer (10 February 2015)

conniegirl said:



			helenalbert, what happened to kids not having everything handed to them on a plate. If you want to ride that desperatly, get a paper round and earn some money, or work for rides at a local riding school etc. If you were that desperate you wouldnt limit it to weekends only, evenings are also good particularly just after school. Petrol may be expensive but there is always the bus, a bike or your own legs to walk! Offer to do chores in exchange etc.

Parents are supposed to teach their child about how the world does not owe them a living and anything they want has to be earned. I hate the sense of entitlement from a lot of teenagers now, and its all down to the parents basicly never saying no.
		
Click to expand...

This totally! I had a job at 14 to pay for all my lessons! I cycled 12 miles round trip Saturday, Sunday and every day of the holidays to get to the stables, left home at 5am!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (10 February 2015)

helenalbert said:



			I don't think that one is too bad...a parent trying to get their child what they want when they don't actually have the means. Surely that's just what parents do/are supposed to do?
		
Click to expand...

No, they're not supposed to give their kids everything nor should they get it for free. Riding is expensive, tough. I waited til I was in my 30s to get a horse, because I just couldn't afford it until then. Choose a different hobby!


----------



## Grinchmass (10 February 2015)

helenalbert said:



			I don't think that one is too bad...a parent trying to get their child what they want when they don't actually have the means. Surely that's just what parents do/are supposed to do?
		
Click to expand...

Parents shouldn't be teaching children go live beyond their means though, or that the world owes them a living. Riding isn't cheap they shouldn't expect others to fund their children's hobbies. 

I know there are people out there who will gladly let people ride their horses for free etc, but I just feel as though that add was rather cheeky.


----------



## DressageCob (10 February 2015)

conniegirl said:



			helenalbert, what happened to kids not having everything handed to them on a plate. If you want to ride that desperatly, get a paper round and earn some money, or work for rides at a local riding school etc. If you were that desperate you wouldnt limit it to weekends only, evenings are also good particularly just after school. Petrol may be expensive but there is always the bus, a bike or your own legs to walk! Offer to do chores in exchange etc.

Parents are supposed to teach their child about how the world does not owe them a living and anything they want has to be earned. I hate the sense of entitlement from a lot of teenagers now, and its all down to the parents basicly never saying no.
		
Click to expand...


I maybe read that differently to you...I had assumed there would be an offer of help in exchange for riding down the line. But also some people just want their horses exercised. I don't see it as having things handed on a plate in those circumstances. We also don't know where they live...I'm not far from North Wales and certainly around where I live there are no buses to go even to the local towns, nevermind to a yard or a village. The area might not be safe to walk or cycle in...we don't know the full story. 

I recall when I was younger my parents couldn't afford weekly lessons, or a horse or loan (despite my frequent begging, which I now regret since I now have a greater understanding of economic limitations). My parents tried everything they could to allow me to ride. Yes, there is a sense of teaching a child about reality, but what parent doesn't want to provide for their child? Personally I used to walk the 8 miles to my yard when necessary, to work from 8am til 6pm for my 30 minute lesson, if my parents weren't available to give me a lift. 

I don't believe in kids getting things handed to them on a plate. However, I don't see the harm in a parent asking the question. People want horses exercising, teenager wants to ride. That advert has received a number of responses, so clearly there are people out there who want help. I really don't see why it's so terrible to ask whether there is a horse to ride. The child then gets the experience of riding away from a riding school and will hopefully learn something about horse care and ownership, without the ties or pressure which, I think, is far better than buying the kid a horse only for them to lose interest. 

Nobody seems to complain about small children, teenagers etc getting a pony handed to them on a plate by well-off parents. Why so much fuss over someone with limited economic means wanting their child to have that experience? At least the child will grow up knowing their parents did whatever was in their power to let them pursue their hobby, despite their means...as I have.


----------



## joulsey (10 February 2015)

Saw an ad on FB yesterday for a horse for sale. All of the 10+ photos shown were taken on board of the said horse for sale showing only his ears and the horses hacking in front of it. Really? Not a lot you can go of other than ear conformation, and can't say I know a whole lot about that!


----------



## indiat (10 February 2015)

helenalbert, a teenager who cannot afford to be taught to ride is not getting to exercise my horse! This is a dangerous sport and it does require that you spend time and money learning how to do it so you can be safe. And if I have';t got time to exercise my horse, I haven't got time to be teaching a kid how to ride him and certainly not at weekends which is the BEST time to ride for most people.


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 February 2015)

I saw the FB post from the mum asking on behalf of her teenage daughter. It was actually rather nicely and politely written. She was asking if anyone wanted a stable hand at weekends with 'maybe the odd ride thrown in'. 

They didn't sound like scroungers at all to me. The girl had been to a reputable riding school for two years, but had to stop due to finances, and was keen to keep up her horsey fix. 

Maybe I'm getting soft in my old age, but I thought that it seemed like a perfectly reasonable request .


----------



## joulsey (10 February 2015)

Well I'm glad people didn't have this attitude when I was younger. I have never paid to ride a horse in my 25 years bar from the hacks I went on my holidays.

I've never had enough money for my own horse nor for lessons at a riding school as a child but thankfully I had people around me who were willing to let me look after/graft and eventually ride their horses.

So basically people are saying if you don't have enough money don't bother with the sport/hobby. Well maybe that just about sums up why the horse world is how it is!


----------



## indiat (10 February 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			I saw the FB post from the mum asking on behalf of her teenage daughter. It was actually rather nicely and politely written. She was asking if anyone wanted a stable hand at weekends with 'maybe the odd ride thrown in'. 

They didn't sound like scroungers at all to me. The girl had been to a reputable riding school for two years, but had to stop due to finances, and was keen to keep up her horsey fix. 

Maybe I'm getting soft in my old age, but I thought that it seemed like a perfectly reasonable request .[/QUOTE

That is a totally different story to the way it was first presented! I thought the girl couldn't ride at all.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## indiat (10 February 2015)

joulsey said:



			Well I'm glad people didn't have this attitude when I was younger. I have never paid to ride a horse in my 25 years bar from the hacks I went on my holidays.

I've never had enough money for my own horse nor for lessons at a riding school as a child but thankfully I had people around me who were willing to let me look after/graft and eventually ride their horses.

So basically people are saying if you don't have enough money don't bother with the sport/hobby. Well maybe that just about sums up why the horse world is how it is!
		
Click to expand...

I really don't think that asking novice riders to have lessons from a decent instructor when riding your horse is outrageous. Better for the horse, safer for them. And frankly, if I was in the position of looking for someone to ride my horse, I would like to see some commitment. I once needed help with my very sweet mare who was the perfect novice ride as I was heavily pregnant. I offered the chance to a teenager who lived on my street, no money asked, but I did ask she have a regular lesson on her as she had only trekked before. Call me mad, but I don't think someone should ride a horse who has never ridden before or even had a lesson unless they are willing to learn to do it properly and SAFELY for all concerned. No problem, said the mum, but I am not driving her up there, I haven't got the time. So they were offered the perfect first horse for their horse-mad child, a horse that was kept at full livery so no jobs, nowt but couldn't stir themselves for a 10 minute journey in the car? But of course, they still wanted their daughter to have my horse and so expect me to do it, even though I explained that I needed time to rest, as I was going through a vile pregnancy. Too many people these days looking for something for nothing and personally, I think asking for some kind of commitment, either financially or time-wise is a good way of sorting out good sharers from the bad. And I do think novices should invest some money in learning to ride well in case they get into trouble in traffic. Roads are much busier these days. If you don't have the money to learn to be safe then yes, find another hobby!

ETS - I bet these novice riders with no money for lessons would be the first to sue you if they had an accident! There was less of that years ago was well!


----------



## Moomin1 (10 February 2015)

Another one just now - someone asking for transport, but they can't afford much apparently.


----------



## honetpot (10 February 2015)

indiat said:



			I really don't think that asking novice riders to have lessons from a decent instructor when riding your horse is outrageous. Better for the horse, safer for them. And frankly, if I was in the position of looking for someone to ride my horse, I would like to see some commitment. I once needed help with my very sweet mare who was the perfect novice ride as I was heavily pregnant. I offered the chance to a teenager who lived on my street, no money asked, but I did ask she have a regular lesson on her as she had only trekked before. Call me mad, but I don't think someone should ride a horse who has never ridden before or even had a lesson unless they are willing to learn to do it properly and SAFELY for all concerned. No problem, said the mum, but I am not driving her up there, I haven't got the time. So they were offered the perfect first horse for their horse-mad child, a horse that was kept at full livery so no jobs, nowt but couldn't stir themselves for a 10 minute journey in the car? But of course, they still wanted their daughter to have my horse and so expect me to do it, even though I explained that I needed time to rest, as I was going through a vile pregnancy. Too many people these days looking for something for nothing and personally, I think asking for some kind of commitment, either financially or time-wise is a good way of sorting out good sharers from the bad. And I do think novices should invest some money in learning to ride well in case they get into trouble in traffic. Roads are much busier these days. If you don't have the money to learn to be safe then yes, find another hobby!

ETS - I bet these novice riders with no money for lessons would be the first to sue you if they had an accident! There was less of that years ago was well!
		
Click to expand...

 I came from a no horsey background and was very lucky when I was about 12 that I started riding someones naughty pony, I couldn't really ride but I was keen. From that I started riding other ponies for other people, mucked out 6 after school twice a week and at weekends in return for my 'own' pony. I expected to work for rides and I did, and made my way up riding better ponies.
  When my children got there ponies we 'shared' one with and older child, she got to ride and go to shows in return for helping me take them to PC. Some of the kids were great, but one particular mother was appalling, I took her daughter to PC camp for three days with hardly a thank you.
  There seems to be a misconception that they are doing us a favour where as in reality they are being allowed access to a really good safe pony with and adult that will make sure that they are safe in return for a small amount of mucking out. Its true that as soon as you ask the parents to supervise their children they are not interested. One wanted to ride my pony, young beginner, when I told the mother although the pony was safe she would have to do all the work and get her daughter insured I did not hear from her again.


----------



## indiat (11 February 2015)

Exactly! Too many people think it is free baby sitting for them. Insurance these days is a must and hardly expensive at £25 per year per child through PC.


----------



## Dave's Mam (11 February 2015)

Well.  Just to go against the grain, there is a lovely post today from a girl asking for suggestions for a charity she can donate her stuff to after losing her horse.


----------



## Gleeful Imp (11 February 2015)

How about a (to be fair genuinely gorgeous) young horse for sale - walk, trot, canter in the arena, goes round gallops, doesn't buck, rear or bolt, bombproof in traffic. Suitable for a beginner.

Its been backed 3 weeks. No mention of that though.


----------



## Grinchmass (11 February 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			I saw the FB post from the mum asking on behalf of her teenage daughter. It was actually rather nicely and politely written. She was asking if anyone wanted a stable hand at weekends with 'maybe the odd ride thrown in'. 

They didn't sound like scroungers at all to me. The girl had been to a reputable riding school for two years, but had to stop due to finances, and was keen to keep up her horsey fix. 

Maybe I'm getting soft in my old age, but I thought that it seemed like a perfectly reasonable request .
		
Click to expand...

To be honest the bit that annoyed me most about the add was the petrol bit... I got the impression that they wanted a free baby sitting service and wanted to leave the child be. 

I'm not adverse to people not paying to ride, I've advertised my mare for share, mainly due to time, and haven't asked for a financial contribution, although I would want someone I could trust and was capable etc. 

Maybe the older I get the grumpier the older I get, it's the adverts asking that annoy me more, and if it had been the teen writing the ad, with parental consent, it wouldn't have received such feedback, also i don't see spelling and grammar as a certification to be considered acceptable.


----------



## joulsey (11 February 2015)

"Exceptionally well bred and talented dressage horses, 17hh +, both mares and geldings from youngsters to advanced. Serious horses with very bright futures so ambitious, dedicated and competent person sought. 
 Rare and exciting chance for a talented rider to train and eventually compete up to two horses. Must be capable of riding all levels preferably up to medium/advanced medium however for the right rider this is not essential. Weekly training included. 
 Must not be over 13stone. 


Only serious enquiries. NO time wasters. 

Cost of £80pw which will go towards care and running of the horses. "

Can't make my mind up on this one...brilliant opportunity for someone with loads of  cash wanting to compete and maybe don't want their own horse....but my other thoughts are....Put your damn horse on competition livery or pay a pro to compete it! Thoughts?


----------



## Prince149 (12 February 2015)

cinnamontoast said:



			No, they're not supposed to give their kids everything nor should they get it for free. Riding is expensive, tough. I waited til I was in my 30s to get a horse, because I just couldn't afford it until then. Choose a different hobby!
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more! In my teenage days I cycled a 6 mile round trip to a local dealers yard 5 days a week, I did all the usual jobs for her 10 plus horses of a weekend and after school with my friend, in return I got to ride all of them, jump them and she took us to shows! No petrol money we just paid our own entry fees. It was the literal dream, alright we got chucked off and had various injuries but we bounced back aNd it did wonders for my riding with so many types,  
Coming straight from a riding school! I worked my socks off in all weathers in exchange for riding! 

Then I took a career break, got my career to where I wanted it, started part loaning a wonderful KWPN, his owner takes me to shows in her box and I'm getting my knowledge back up to scratch with regular lessons so I can get my own later this year and afford it with my salary! I pay 50% off his livery bill in exchange for the loan but I really couldn't have found a better one! 

The first horse I had on loan the woman wanted £180 a month and I rode him maybe 4 or 5 times afte that he was lame, and turned out he'd been lame on and off for years....! So I had to stop with that one even though she wanted me to continue on but I couldn't only walk him around in hand for the privilege of his half his full livery bill. 

When I was looking for a loan, so many adverts made me chuckle! My favourite one I remember was "Coloured Cob, 14.2hh, for part loan to a strong small adult. Green in the school but very willing. Will take to shows of good enough"

I enquired as I'm used to breaking and schooling, he wasn't far and she wanted £15 a week for 2 days. 

All seemed fine, I turned up to try him, she didn't bother and the yard owner told me he chucked his previous loaner off and she'd had to be airlifted to hospital with severe spinal injuries. Turns out this horse required a small strong adult because he kept chucking everyone off! Thank god I never got on it!


----------



## Grinchmass (12 February 2015)

H



joulsey said:



			"Exceptionally well bred and talented dressage horses, 17hh +, both mares and geldings from youngsters to advanced. Serious horses with very bright futures so ambitious, dedicated and competent person sought. 
 Rare and exciting chance for a talented rider to train and eventually compete up to two horses. Must be capable of riding all levels preferably up to medium/advanced medium however for the right rider this is not essential. Weekly training included. 
 Must not be over 13stone. 


Only serious enquiries. NO time wasters. 

Cost of £80pw which will go towards care and running of the horses. "

Can't make my mind up on this one...brilliant opportunity for someone with loads of  cash wanting to compete and maybe don't want their own horse....but my other thoughts are....Put your damn horse on competition livery or pay a pro to compete it! Thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

The latter... Competition livery and pay someone to ride them. £80 a week - the rider may as well buy their own horse.


----------



## Spotsrock (12 February 2015)

People do want a lot for nothing. 

I advertised my big lad for share while I was pregnant, either jobs for 2 on the sharers days but no financial contribution (we make all feeds and haynets up in advance and they're out all day so one lot of mucking out. Or contribution to costs of about £20 per week but when he is brought in my mare comes in too, 1 trip to field as they lead quietly together) 

Had 1 who shared for a bit no financial contribution but never did any jobs, even when I got the stables ready so she could just bring in and ride she would frequently not turn up then text me hours later to apologise, queue me tearing up to yard to bring in and apologise to grumpy chilly ponies 

Then had one lady turn up to try him, bear in mind he's a 16.3 tb gelding can jump (but won't) hacks quietly, can buck when excited, competing novice dressage with decent scores. Advertised as a dressage horse. 

We went to bring in (so she could see how easy to catch and lead they are) and as soon as we got to field she asked to loan my other horse who, apart from being my baby and not up for share, is prone to a bad back, 14hh jumping cob mare, hacks nicely but very forward, hates dressage - total opposite of what I'd advertised, she said she'd rather jump and wasn't sure how she would get on with something as big as the tb, she preferred mares. He didn't grow between me advertising and her arriving (or develop dangly bits)!! 

I gave up eventually and he's been on holiday for a couple of months, my friend takes him for the odd gentle hack to tick over.


----------



## southerncomfort (15 February 2015)

This one has me completely baffled:

'I have a nose clipper and feet and other things it will do for sale, used but reusable £15.00 Ono'


----------



## Firefly9410 (15 February 2015)

southerncomfort said:



			This one has me completely baffled:

'I have a nose clipper and feet and other things it will do for sale, used but reusable £15.00 Ono'
		
Click to expand...

I would guess at it being a trimmer clipper and either the blades are blunt or the battery is flat.


I am frustrated by facebook at the moment. I have a job lot of tack and equipment for sale with a cheap price for the lot. It is quite simple people either want it or they do not. It is on a local page advertised for collection. So far all I have had is requests to post it, people wanting to buy just one item, and those who want to know what brand the saddle is. Do they really think that if I had a top branded saddle I would be selling the whole lot for the price it is?! So many chancers out there.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (16 February 2015)

All right forget cheeky posts.....! Today when I was out on my semi retired horse having a little constitutional stroll, a man stopped me for a chat. Now I know him vaguely , he lives in the village. I kinda know about him because everyone does, he has a bit of a reputation, however I'll chat to anyone so I chatted about the horse he had started....tied himself on apparently stayed there until it stopped running about, it is therefore backed and for sale! ( I shudder to think!) he then proceeded to ask me f I had a horse he could borrow so that his wife could learn to ride. I quickly explained that the horse I was on was mostly retired( he was suddenly lame too) and a very badly behaved baby! So no luck! 
Why do people think that anyone would hand over their horses to someone, for free of course and let them learn to ride on them. Really I shudder to think of my little baby cob in those hands!


----------



## Moomin1 (17 February 2015)

Someone doing their first dressage test at the weekend, asking if anyone has a show jacket they can borrow....

I know this isn't a huge ask, but I still think it's very cheeky. Why can't people just buy their own things if they want to compete?  I am sure they can sell them easy enough if they decide not to carry on competing.


----------



## Tern (18 February 2015)

I am literally shocked.. this is quoted from a post of KEG




			Need to buy a skullcap for my daughter, is it worth spending a bit more for safety or are they all much of a muchness?
		
Click to expand...

Do they want their daughter alive or dead?!


----------



## lawa (18 February 2015)

I just replyed to that! Saying get the best you can afford its your childs head!


----------



## aintgotnohay (18 February 2015)

copied and posted this from advert of facebook;

Looking for a horse to loan & preferably able to move yards *** area, this is for my sister she is looking for a 15hh plus all rounder, experienced rider and home. Looking for something safe and sane, will be taking to local shows jumping, dressage & fun rides. She is off to university in September so unfortunately would only be able to keep until then. Please inbox me with any suggestions or questions x

Means i want a horse to ride all summer and then you can have back for the winter.


----------



## Elbie (18 February 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			Someone doing their first dressage test at the weekend, asking if anyone has a show jacket they can borrow....

I know this isn't a huge ask, but I still think it's very cheeky. Why can't people just buy their own things if they want to compete?  I am sure they can sell them easy enough if they decide not to carry on competing.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't mind lending a jacket to someone I knew if they wanted to have a go first then decide to purchase a jacket if they were going to compete more. However, I wouldn't be lending stuff to a complete stranger! That's a good way for things to go walkabout.

I wonder how they got to the point where they are competing at the weekend but don't have a jacket?


----------



## Moomin1 (18 February 2015)

Elbie said:



			I wouldn't mind lending a jacket to someone I knew if they wanted to have a go first then decide to purchase a jacket if they were going to compete more. However, I wouldn't be lending stuff to a complete stranger! That's a good way for things to go walkabout.

I wonder how they got to the point where they are competing at the weekend but don't have a jacket?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is a strange one. I can see how people wouldn't want to waste a lot of money if they thought they might not like competing and never go again but it just doesn't sit comfortably with me to be asking strangers to borrow their jacket on FB site.  

Another odd one I've just seen, can't quite make my mind up on it.  "Want to do dressage £20 for half an hour on ur horse plz pm me if u can teach me"


----------



## sychnant (18 February 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			Another odd one I've just seen, can't quite make my mind up on it.  "Want to do dressage £20 for half an hour on ur horse plz pm me if u can teach me"
		
Click to expand...

Surely they can just  have a lesson at a Riding School for that? Anyone teaching using their own horse for clients to ride needs a RS licence anyway... or no insurance, so just imagine how that could go


----------



## Moomin1 (18 February 2015)

sychnant said:



			Surely they can just  have a lesson at a Riding School for that? Anyone teaching using their own horse for clients to ride needs a RS licence anyway... or no insurance, so just imagine how that could go 

Click to expand...

Yes this is what I was thinking.  Very strange request.  My guess is that they intend to windle their way in with the owner to get free rides and competing eventually.


----------



## Annagain (18 February 2015)

Elbie said:



			I wouldn't mind lending a jacket to someone I knew if they wanted to have a go first then decide to purchase a jacket if they were going to compete more. However, I wouldn't be lending stuff to a complete stranger! That's a good way for things to go walkabout.

I wonder how they got to the point where they are competing at the weekend but don't have a jacket?
		
Click to expand...

Or any horsey friends they could ask? Even if you keep your horses at home, surely if you're working towards your first ever dressage test you will have had lessons or some contact with horsey people to find out about the competition and want to have a go?


----------



## Casey76 (18 February 2015)

This thread is just what I'm looking for...

I've just seen a notice posted on my yard's FB page.  Someone new to the area is looking for a demi-pension (half share) for weekends, and maybe one night during the week.

Unless you work weekends and your "weekend" is during the week, would you share your horse both weekend days?  I also don't like the "maybe" one night during the week.  I would want a definite commitment.


----------



## Tern (18 February 2015)

Casey76 said:



			Unless you work weekends and your "weekend" is during the week, would you share your horse both weekend days?  I also don't like the "maybe" one night during the week.  I would want a definite commitment.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, most shares are because person doesn't have time in the week. I know myself that I don't have time in the week yet I have lots at weekend.


----------



## kez81 (18 February 2015)

Hoof_Prints said:



			I appreciate your views, but I actually know the girl and what her standard of riding is like as I have seen her ride, and know the riding school she sometimes attends. I made it clear in my other post that I DO let other ride my horses, even if it is just in walk or trot, they are perfectly safe under my supervision however this girl wants to take my horses out xc and hacking on her own, and she would get killed- not to mention how much it would upset my poor horses! And I value their welfare very highly, I've worked very hard on them to get them where they are now. The people who ride my horses are limited to friends or children of friends who speak to me other than to try and ride my horses.
		
Click to expand...

You don't need to defend yourself IMHO. They are your horses its up to you who think is suitable to ride them or not. Heck if Carl Hester was to ask to ride them you would be well within your rights to say no! They are your pride and joy and you work hard to keep them. 
 It really bugs me when people seem to think that if you have a horse (especially more than one)  you must surely allow every poor bleeding heart teenager / person who can't afford their own, to come and ride them for you. Er no jog on! I constantly get bombarded with requests from people wanting to borrow my horses for this that and the other and get tired of it.


----------



## teapot (18 February 2015)

sychnant said:



			Surely they can just  have a lesson at a Riding School for that? Anyone teaching using their own horse for clients to ride needs a RS licence anyway... or no insurance, so just imagine how that could go 

Click to expand...

Decent level horses, instruction and riding schools all cost far more than £20 these days...


----------



## sychnant (18 February 2015)

I suppose so. The cost of a claim if you are teaching on your own horse, without a licence and insurance, and the rider has an accident, will be significantly higher. Which is why it's such a cheeky thing to ask, and why this person should do some research to find out just why riding is as expensive as it is


----------



## Spotsrock (18 February 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			Yes this is what I was thinking.  Very strange request.  My guess is that they intend to windle their way in with the owner to get free rides and competing eventually.
		
Click to expand...

No indication how good they are/n't either, I mean would they handle my dressage horse who has had months of hacking with a friend once a week is quite capable but at present explosive or are they looking for more like my old mare (rip) who could just bother to do a novice test and was safe as houses in the school?? Disaster in waiting


----------



## Gleeful Imp (18 February 2015)

I'm pretty sure I saw that same request and it was a teenage lass who had been at a riding school for a year and wanted to learn how to do dressage, there were people respondig sayng that they had pm'd her. I took from that she was really looking for some 121 on a dressage horse, but didn't really understand what she was asking for.


----------



## Moomin1 (18 February 2015)

Gleeful Imp said:



			I'm pretty sure I saw that same request and it was a teenage lass who had been at a riding school for a year and wanted to learn how to do dressage, there were people respondig sayng that they had pm'd her. I took from that she was really looking for some 121 on a dressage horse, but didn't really understand what she was asking for.
		
Click to expand...

No doesn't sound like the same post.


----------



## lar (18 February 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			No doesn't sound like the same post.
		
Click to expand...

It is though the same one I saw today. We must frequent the same fb page Moomin1. There's a ridiculous thread running on there right now that is making me sit on my hands


----------



## Moomin1 (18 February 2015)

lar said:



			It is though the same one I saw today. We must frequent the same fb page Moomin1. There's a ridiculous thread running on there right now that is making me sit on my hands
		
Click to expand...

I think I know the one you mean.  About a dealer?


----------



## teapot (18 February 2015)

sychnant said:



			I suppose so. The cost of a claim if you are teaching on your own horse, without a licence and insurance, and the rider has an accident, will be significantly higher. Which is why it's such a cheeky thing to ask, and why this person should do some research to find out just why riding is as expensive as it is 

Click to expand...

Quite but I can assure you you couldn't get it at a riding school for £20 either. My nearest reputable riding school charges upwards of £60 for a private lesson. So whilst I can appreciate the costs and insurance involved, riding is not an accessible sport for everyone. Sadly posts on Facebook from teenagers implying they want to learn but only have x amount of cash no longer surprise me.


----------



## sychnant (18 February 2015)

It's still a cheeky post though, which I thought was the point of the thread?


----------



## Pigeon (18 February 2015)

Polar Bear9 said:



			One on KEG looking for someone to come out and shoot some pigeons nesting in their barn. Cue the comments- 'Pigeons have hearts and souls to. All animals deserve life. How would you feel if you built a house and then someone knocked it down and shot your family?!'
		
Click to expand...

They do!


----------



## Moomin1 (18 February 2015)

Pigeon said:



			They do!
		
Click to expand...

Quite, lol!


----------



## LittleRooketRider (18 February 2015)

Pigeon said:



			They do!
		
Click to expand...

I don't know Pigeon, you look suspicously heartless and soulless..but I suppose if you promise not to relieve yourself all over evrything (including the back of my neck and saddle) you can stay.


----------



## Pigeon (18 February 2015)

LittleRoodolphRider said:



			I don't know Pigeon, you look suspicously heartless and soulless..but I suppose if you promise not to relieve yourself all over evrything (including the back of my neck and saddle) you can stay.  

Click to expand...

I can't commit to that.


----------



## Kadastorm (19 February 2015)

Tern said:



			I am literally shocked.. this is quoted from a post of KEG



Do they want their daughter alive or dead?!
		
Click to expand...

Now I would normally agree but I do know this woman personally and her daughter and she doesn't have much of a clue about hat standards due to not being horsey. she doesn't want to spend a fortune on a hat but equally is wondering what the cheaper models are like as she is concerned about safety. Don't get me wrong, she could have worded it better but she means well.


----------



## lar (19 February 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			I think I know the one you mean.  About a dealer?
		
Click to expand...

That's the one! Although it keeps getting removed then reappearing in a different guise


----------



## Tapir (19 February 2015)

Kadastorm said:



			Now I would normally agree but I do know this woman personally and her daughter and she doesn't have much of a clue about hat standards due to not being horsey. she doesn't want to spend a fortune on a hat but equally is wondering what the cheaper models are like as she is concerned about safety. Don't get me wrong, she could have worded it better but she means well.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, this was a reasonable question.  You can spend £60 on a hat with PAS015 standard or hundreds on a helmet which only has EN1384.  Spending more does not necessarily make the helmet safer.


----------



## Embo (19 February 2015)

Tapir said:



			I agree, this was a reasonable question.  You can spend £60 on a hat with PAS015 standard or hundreds on a helmet which only has EN1384.  Spending more does not necessarily make the helmet safer.
		
Click to expand...

Not according to one poster! She seemed determined that the more expensive the hat, the safer it was. 

She said something along the lines of "look at what the top show jumpers are wearing, they will be the safest hats". She implied that the more expensive they are, the better the safety standard!


----------



## marmalade88 (19 February 2015)

Embo said:



			Not according to one poster! She seemed determined that the more expensive the hat, the safer it was. 

She said something along the lines of "look at what the top show jumpers are wearing, they will be the safest hats". She implied that the more expensive they are, the better the safety standard!
		
Click to expand...

Eurgh, don't people realise they get a lot of this stuff as part of their sponsorship deals? How naïve.


----------



## Cowpony (19 February 2015)

Embo said:



			Not according to one poster! She seemed determined that the more expensive the hat, the safer it was. 

She said something along the lines of "look at what the top show jumpers are wearing, they will be the safest hats". She implied that the more expensive they are, the better the safety standard!
		
Click to expand...

Surely looking at what jockeys wear would be a better idea?


----------



## [59668] (19 February 2015)

Cowpony said:



			Surely looking at what jockeys wear would be a better idea?
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily - for example the body protectors that jockeys wear are less protective than the standard ones


----------



## Cowpony (19 February 2015)

[59668] said:



			Not necessarily - for example the body protectors that jockeys wear are less protective than the standard ones
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting. I've always smugly assumed my helmet was one of the safest because it's a jockey scull with a silk rather than a prettier one!


----------



## Cowpony (19 February 2015)

Double posted


----------



## TGM (19 February 2015)

Need to buy a skullcap for my daughter, is it worth spending a bit more for safety or are they all much of a muchness?
		
Click to expand...

I think this is a fair question - I read it as the mother is trying to find out whether paying more will buy a safer hat, or whether higher prices only bring other benefits in terms of fashion, coolness etc.  But agree the wording is a bit ambiguous!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 February 2015)

Cowpony said:



			That's interesting. I've always smugly assumed my helmet was one of the safest because it's a jockey scull with a silk rather than a prettier one!
		
Click to expand...

It depends what skull cap you have -your bog standard ones are safer than 'pretty' ones due to the fact that they have no fixed peak. At the other end of the spectrum you have the AP McCoy hats (yes I know names names names!) But they are actually very goo, they also have great thick padded harness around your ears to keep them toasty in winter 

The body protectors jockeys wear are about as much use as a cardboard box. They protect you from minor kicks and bumps but that's it. They are fully flexible so that jockeys can row a horse without restriction. To be honest if you put a top level bp on a jockey it's not as safe for them due to the speed they hit the ground at and from what angles they will do more damage from those brick walls strapped round them! Plus jockeys are tought to tuck and roll into their falls.


----------



## Fidgety (19 February 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			Another odd one I've just seen, can't quite make my mind up on it.  "Want to do dressage £20 for half an hour on ur horse plz pm me if u can teach me"
		
Click to expand...

That to me says 'I want to ride a horse that can skip, trot on the spot and go sideways' and not 'I want a flat work lesson and establish some solid foundations'.


----------



## Nessa4 (20 February 2015)

Fidgety said:



			That to me says 'I want to ride a horse that can skip, trot on the spot and go sideways' and not 'I want a flat work lesson and establish some solid foundations'. 

Click to expand...

Mine does all those things - but not necessarily at the right time or to order!!


----------



## Fidgety (20 February 2015)

Nessa4 said:



			Mine does all those things - but not necessarily at the right time or to order!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PaddyMonty (20 February 2015)

I fancy popping round an XC course. Anyone fancy lending me a horse? Should I ask on facebook?


----------



## Cowpony (20 February 2015)

EKW said:



			It depends what skull cap you have -your bog standard ones are safer than 'pretty' ones due to the fact that they have no fixed peak. At the other end of the spectrum you have the AP McCoy hats (yes I know names names names!) But they are actually very goo, they also have great thick padded harness around your ears to keep them toasty in winter  QUOTE]

Thanks EKW, that's given me food for thought.  I'm going to have to change mine by the end of the year anyway because of this stupid change of standards, so I'll do more research than I might otherwise have done.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Shantara (26 February 2015)

"We are both 13 yrs old and have rider insurance, we are very experienced and own a yard of our own competition horses."
And also they say they can help with ponies that "don't go on the bridle"

I really doubt 2 13yr olds own a competition yard.


----------



## Spotsrock (27 February 2015)

I've just seen that 1 Chan, tolerably well written but still! 13!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (27 February 2015)

Chan said:



			"We are both 13 yrs old and have rider insurance, we are very experienced and own a yard of our own competition horses."
And also they say they can help with ponies that "don't go on the bridle"

I really doubt 2 13yr olds own a competition yard.
		
Click to expand...

This reminds me of the many pony books I read as a child where a group of unlikely kids did set up a pony schooling/ rescue business of sorts, - you can't fault them for trying!


----------



## Shantara (27 February 2015)

I know them and I don't doubt their ability to stay on, but to actually improve the horses way of going without an instructor? And to cure bucking and _bolting?!_...I think not.


----------



## Grinchmass (21 April 2015)

Dragging an old thread up but -

My mare is currently advertised for part loan a couple of days a week due to time etc. 
I had an email back from a student asking for her on full loan. To move about 1 hour away... 

For THREE months over summer. 

The mind reels, aside from looking for a sharer, would anyone in reality just loan their horse out over summer... Really.


----------



## Polar Bear9 (21 April 2015)

Oh I've missed this thread :')


----------



## shortstuff99 (22 April 2015)

There was one on my local page recently saying:

 'wanted girl horse, 4 years old must be good with traffic/ roads, good with other horses, budget £250-500.'

When asked why a 4 year old reply was, 'I dunno why not?' It got more interesting when someone who knew her came online to say how she has only started riding school lessons has no idea how to look after a horse and she should never be getting a youngster! Ooooops......


----------



## ScottyJ (22 April 2015)

A girl in the grapevine a few weeks back made a post asking for a horse when she had £10 a week to spend. People jumped down her throat for it, and some reasonably said she hadn't specified if she wanted a share or a loan, so could only be looking for a ride once a week. Okay, that's fine.

Next day she is asking if anyone has a helmet for £5 because she can't afford to spend more on it.

Better it be on your head than mine!


----------



## Moomin1 (22 April 2015)

There was one yesterday asking for someone to part loan their horse for £25 per week.  Said horse was 4yrs old, only just brought back into work after a year off, and had only just established the basics. Wanted a part loaner to bring it on as very nervy and needs a lot of schooling....

The other one recently was "Wanted: Ifor Williams 510/511 trailer. Must be good condition with aluminium floor and ready to go.  Must be 'cheep' as on small budget."


----------



## mastermax (22 April 2015)

This week on one of our local groups on FB "When should I put his fly rug on"....

Gosh, lets think about this, maybe in the winter or maybe in the spring and summer when the fies are out.


----------



## Molly'sMama (22 April 2015)

on my local page 

Wanted : approx 12.2 children's pony. Must be good on the ground especially to catch / tack up / groom etc. Must be suitable for a small child to handle and cuddle etc and love standing around for fuss. To live in in winter and out in summer. To be used for hacking and popping a small jump here and there and perhaps a few shows In summer. _Budget of £500._  Nothing naughty or has any long term medical conditions must be sound and ready to go. Nothing that needs to be ridden everyday just something that's happy to come in for a groom then be ridden on a weekend.



ermm i'm pretty sure pc mums pay 1000s for ponies like that and you're offering 500????


----------



## Equine_Dream (22 April 2015)

Tbf that pretty much describes my  13.3 gelding ^^^ and I only paid 600 for him. Bought him as something to get my confidence back after my old mare proved to be psychotic. As you can see I got a cracking ony for my money  so it can happen. You just need to look.


----------



## Grinchmass (22 April 2015)

I did see a post on a website with someone looking for an all rounder for  under 1000 - needed to be ready to compete and event. Also needed to be between 6 and 12 and sensible.


----------



## D66 (22 April 2015)

mastermax said:



			This week on one of our local groups on FB "When should I put his fly rug on"....

Gosh, lets think about this, maybe in the winter or maybe in the spring and summer when the fies are out.
		
Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## MagicMelon (22 April 2015)

I offered an absolute top class horse for permanent loan as a really amazing hack / companion - I had people asking if he came with all his tack and rugs, erm no because in this case it was a PERMANENT LOAN (as in he'd only come back to me if they no longer wanted him) so basically I'd be giving them the horse and his entire wardrobe for free?  People expect everything for nothing these days... Even if I bought a horse, I wouldn't expect tack - if he does its a bonus but generally often stuff that comes with a horse doesn't fit anyway!  I can't think of any horse I've bought who came with anything more than a headcollar!

I saw an advert this morning on FB of a really nice looking horse from previous photos (out competing etc.) but in the newest photo the horse was looking scruffy and a bit skinny but nothing more than a horse who had just wintered out - the horse was only on for £500, yet the abuse this girl was getting was ridiculous!  For £500 what do you expect and a cheap horse doesn't mean they should be accused of cruelty...


----------



## lazyfoxx (22 April 2015)

"My mare should start being backed next week, so keep u eyes open for a fresh mare to go out on full loan, would love her to go to some person who's going to jump and just have some mad fun on her 14.2-3 ish can move yards no problem if any one is interested keep eyes open for her progress  "


another classic from the south east area lol


----------



## Molly'sMama (22 April 2015)

MagicMelon said:



			I offered an absolute top class horse for permanent loan as a really amazing hack / companion - I had people asking if he came with all his tack and rugs, erm no because in this case it was a PERMANENT LOAN (as in he'd only come back to me if they no longer wanted him) so basically I'd be giving them the horse and his entire wardrobe for free?  People expect everything for nothing these days... Even if I bought a horse, I wouldn't expect tack - if he does its a bonus but generally often stuff that comes with a horse doesn't fit anyway!  I can't think of any horse I've bought who came with anything more than a headcollar!
		
Click to expand...


errm i kinda disagree here. Lots of horses I've seen advertised for permanent loan go with their tack, and when buying my family's only ever bought horses that came with the tack; we may have sold it for new stuff at some point but defo came with tack.


----------



## Stroppy Mare (22 April 2015)

I saw a horse for sale, someone asked 'does it come with a full wardrobe' ... Owner replied 'no, just the horse', someone else added 'does it come with feed?!' ... Since when did anyone sell a horse with feed?!


----------



## J&C (23 April 2015)

Been a lot of these on my local page recently but I'm having a mind blank at the moment.

Although there is one teenage girl that drives me insane. She is always banging on about how she is a VERY experienced and good rider but put a post up asking for advice as she couldn't tell if she was on the right diagonal when trotting. LOADS of people gave her advice and she shot down every single comment. If someone said to look at the horses shoulder she would just say she couldn't see the movement. If people told her to feel the movement she would say she couldn't feel it. If anybody dared to suggest she might consider getting an instructor out she would take it as a personal insult as she "already knows how to ride and doesn't need lessons!"

Tbh, I don't know why she asks for advice in the first place!


----------



## misskk88 (23 April 2015)

MagicMelon said:



			I offered an absolute top class horse for permanent loan as a really amazing hack / companion - I had people asking if he came with all his tack and rugs, erm no because in this case it was a PERMANENT LOAN (as in he'd only come back to me if they no longer wanted him) so basically I'd be giving them the horse and his entire wardrobe for free?  People expect everything for nothing these days... Even if I bought a horse, I wouldn't expect tack - if he does its a bonus but generally often stuff that comes with a horse doesn't fit anyway!  I can't think of any horse I've bought who came with anything more than a headcollar!
		
Click to expand...

I kind of disagree with this. I think it really depends on the owner and situation. A lot of people ARE happy to send tack with horse when on loan. I have loaned my horse out and tack went with her, although they changed saddle when she muscled up, and returned old one. I also sent rugs with her, but they returned when owner bought replacements. The sensible thing would be to have a clause that any tack which is damaged or broken during loanees care is replaced. Slightly different when buying though.

What IS ridiculous is people that are buying a horse, who want tack included which is worth more than they are paying for the horse- I totally agree that some people want something for nothing nowadays!


----------



## glamourpuss (23 April 2015)

J&C said:



			Been a lot of these on my local page recently but I'm having a mind blank at the moment.

Although there is one teenage girl that drives me insane. She is always banging on about how she is a VERY experienced and good rider but put a post up asking for advice as she couldn't tell if she was on the right diagonal when trotting. LOADS of people gave her advice and she shot down every single comment. If someone said to look at the horses shoulder she would just say she couldn't see the movement. If people told her to feel the movement she would say she couldn't feel it. If anybody dared to suggest she might consider getting an instructor out she would take it as a personal insult as she "already knows how to ride and doesn't need lessons!"

Tbh, I don't know why she asks for advice in the first place!
		
Click to expand...

Ah you must be in the same region as I am....I believe this person (initials MM?) has featured on this thread several times  
I suspect she's very young....either way she's a bit if a PITA with her ridiculous posts!


----------



## vam (23 April 2015)

Currently on one of the fb pages I use as I&#8217;m horse hunting. 
&#8216;Free to good home, needs rebab before bringing into work&#8217; I think it was only 6 and it had one pic of its head over the door and it was a very pretty looking horse. Last time I scrolled past it, it was at about 300 comments. I had a look and it is the same argument between people saying you shouldn&#8217;t give a horse away for free because of potential abuse and those saying that there are people out there that would take it on and look after it rather than make a quick buck. Judging by the fact it had loads of people wanting more info as they want it I&#8217;m more scared by the people with good intentions but lacking knowledge thinking cheap and easy horse.

While I don&#8217;t doubt that the seller will do their best to find a good home it just makes me sad and feeling very sorry for the poor horse.


----------



## glamourpuss (23 April 2015)

On another FB group there is a person who organises beach rides. They basically set the date & where to meet, initially it just seemed to be as a way of people meeting up however the last one they appeared to be charging £10 a horse. 
As I could see there was nothing 'official' about this ride, no stewards, no first aid cover, no insurance, no completion award & it was on a beach that anyone can ride on for free. Lots of people asked whether the £10 was for charity so I'm guessing I wasn't alone in thinking that this was incredibly cheeky.....however as those posts were ignored I suspect it was just an incredibly cheeky way of trying to fleece people.


----------



## MagicMelon (23 April 2015)

Molly'sMama said:



			errm i kinda disagree here. Lots of horses I've seen advertised for permanent loan go with their tack, and when buying my family's only ever bought horses that came with the tack; we may have sold it for new stuff at some point but defo came with tack.
		
Click to expand...

Well I'm afraid I think its taking the pee, especially when most of the people enquiring wanted him purely as a companion so clearly they'd just flog off all his tack or use it on their other horses!  Why should I provide that?  I imagine the tack that goes with these horses for free is absolute tat. I was not about to give away my only £1,500 saddle thanks! I would personally never expect a horse to come with tack, I think years ago it was the norm but nowadays all I see is adverts saying that tack can be bought seperately which makes sense.



misskk88 said:



			I kind of disagree with this. I think it really depends on the owner and situation. A lot of people ARE happy to send tack with horse when on loan. I have loaned my horse out and tack went with her, although they changed saddle when she muscled up, and returned old one. I also sent rugs with her, but they returned when owner bought replacements. The sensible thing would be to have a clause that any tack which is damaged or broken during loanees care is replaced. Slightly different when buying though.
		
Click to expand...

I agree its normal to send tack if the horse is just on a normal loan, but a permanent loan its generally accepted that its a forever loan (depending on their use of the horse) so I couldn't expect my tack back until the horse died basically, and I doubt after a few years my tack would be worth anything by then!


----------



## NativePonyLover (23 April 2015)

But presumably you'd be happy for the person loaning (so doesn't even own the horse) for their tack to decrease in value when the horse goes back to the owner? 

I can see both sides to the tack/no tack argument - so just playing devils advocate here!


----------



## pennyturner (23 April 2015)

I'd think less of someone who didn't send rugs / tack with a loan horse.  The purpose of the loan is to secure a good home, and the comfort of the horse should come first.  If he's used to wearing his rug / travel boots / well fitting saddle, then surely it goes with him.


----------



## MagicMelon (23 April 2015)

NativePonyLover said:



			But presumably you'd be happy for the person loaning (so doesn't even own the horse) for their tack to decrease in value when the horse goes back to the owner?
		
Click to expand...

Well yes because they're getting a free horse to ride and look after as if it were their own, without paying the big initial outlay to buy the horse and they have the added bonus they can hand the horse back whenever they feel like it - pretty cushy deal if you ask me!


----------



## lazyfoxx (23 April 2015)

"Loan wanted.... Or cheap sale.
1 million % bombproof.
Slow but not lazy.
Very calm!!!
No buckers, rearers or spinners.
Be able to hack with company, not required to hack solo.
Be a chunky weight carrier 15-16 hh
Age not an issue as long as no health issue.
No jumping will be done, happy hacker and light schooling.
Loving and knowledgeable home awaits in ********  "

another classic from the south east today - least they dont want age 4 to 15  !


----------



## DirectorFury (23 April 2015)

Someone trying to sell their 18yo pony (that they've had since it was 12) with severe COPD for £250 or £350 inc tack and rugs . Poor thing probably isn't going to end up in a good situation.


----------



## pennyturner (23 April 2015)

DirectorFury said:



			Someone trying to sell their 18yo pony (that they've had since it was 12) with severe COPD for £250 or £350 inc tack and rugs . Poor thing probably isn't going to end up in a good situation.
		
Click to expand...

Or it could go to someone with a bit of sense, a young child and lots of grazing.  Once out in the field it's COPD will likely go away, and it could have 10 good years (actually it's best years, in terms of value to a beginner) at pony club.
Why people think a pony is done at 18 is beyond me.  Many are only just getting sensible!


----------



## NativePonyLover (23 April 2015)

MagicMelon said:



			Well yes because they're getting a free horse to ride and look after as if it were their own, without paying the big initial outlay to buy the horse and they have the added bonus they can hand the horse back whenever they feel like it - pretty cushy deal if you ask me!
		
Click to expand...

Or, put lots of effort into a horse to have him/her taken away at the owners whim ... Again, 2 sides & just playing devils advocate. 

It doesn't bother me, I won't loan personally - but the amount of loans I see advertised where the owner wants someone to improve their horse & take it back again when it's going well!


----------



## miss_c (26 April 2015)

Just seen an add on FB... used saddlecloths, non descript make with the tabs at the wither cut off, a steal at...

£17.50 EACH plus £5 postage!


----------



## exracehorse (26 April 2015)

J&C said:



			Been a lot of these on my local page recently but I'm having a mind blank at the moment.

Although there is one teenage girl that drives me insane. She is always banging on about how she is a VERY experienced and good rider but put a post up asking for advice as she couldn't tell if she was on the right diagonal when trotting. LOADS of people gave her advice and she shot down every single comment. If someone said to look at the horses shoulder she would just say she couldn't see the movement. If people told her to feel the movement she would say she couldn't feel it. If anybody dared to suggest she might consider getting an instructor out she would take it as a personal insult as she "already knows how to ride and doesn't need lessons!"

Tbh, I don't know why she asks for advice in the first place!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha.  That's the stupid girl who said she was very experienced but couldn't get her cob to move. I dared to suggest that perhaps she wasn't so experiencedafter all and her fellow friends were very angry.  She put an advert up this week.  She wants spurs as cheap as possible.  But you have to deliver them to her!


----------



## exracehorse (26 April 2015)

J&C said:



			Been a lot of these on my local page recently but I'm having a mind blank at the moment.

Although there is one teenage girl that drives me insane. She is always banging on about how she is a VERY experienced and good rider but put a post up asking for advice as she couldn't tell if she was on the right diagonal when trotting. LOADS of people gave her advice and she shot down every single comment. If someone said to look at the horses shoulder she would just say she couldn't see the movement. If people told her to feel the movement she would say she couldn't feel it. If anybody dared to suggest she might consider getting an instructor out she would take it as a personal insult as she "already knows how to ride and doesn't need lessons!"

Tbh, I don't know why she asks for advice in the first place!
		
Click to expand...




glamourpuss said:



			Ah you must be in the same region as I am....I believe this person (initials MM?) has featured on this thread several times  
I suspect she's very young....either way she's a bit if a PITA with her ridiculous posts!
		
Click to expand...

Ooh yes.  All things horsey Norfolk.


----------



## Luci07 (26 April 2015)

pennyturner said:



			I'd think less of someone who didn't send rugs / tack with a loan horse.  The purpose of the loan is to secure a good home, and the comfort of the horse should come first.  If he's used to wearing his rug / travel boots / well fitting saddle, then surely it goes with him.
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Disagree strongly. I loaned out my ex event mare. Loaner had a bombproof hack who could do low level RC stuff. Her tack was exceedingly expensive and was not going anywhere!


----------



## orionstar (26 April 2015)

I think you should like South Tyneside Riders it takes numptys to a whole new level to the point that I had to unlike it after an post about mud fever where the recommended fix was bleach, and an advert for bullkita puppies!


----------



## AmieeT (26 April 2015)

orionstar said:



			I think you should like South Tyneside Riders it takes numptys to a whole new level to the point that I had to unlike it after an post about mud fever where the recommended fix was bleach
		
Click to expand...

:O Good grief! 

Ax


----------



## Django Pony (26 April 2015)

My recent favourite:
"Anybody sell in a caversson lungin headcollla plzzz?? X"


----------



## J&C (26 April 2015)

exracehorse said:



			Ha ha.  That's the stupid girl who said she was very experienced but couldn't get her cob to move. I dared to suggest that perhaps she wasn't so experiencedafter all and her fellow friends were very angry.  She put an advert up this week.  She wants spurs as cheap as possible.  But you have to deliver them to her!
		
Click to expand...

Yes she wants everything for "cheap as possible and has to be delivered to her!" 

I actually got really angry with her as she had agreed to buy some jump wings from a chap who hand makes them, he told me he had agreed he would deliver them even though it was out of his way but when he turned up she didn't have the agreed money and offered him a "bag of pick and mix" to make up the extra cost - she was dead serious too. After that incident she put a post on the group basically complaining that jump wings were so expensive and people were trying to rip her off etc. 

I just find her incredibly rude and blind to the fact that lots of very experienced people are offering her help and advice and she just throws it back in their faces. She is also very delusional as to how much experience/knowledge she has. 

Sorry if it sounds like I am having a bit of a personal attack on her but I have had the pleasure of meeting her in real life and believe me, her posts are nothing when you hear what she harps on about in person!


----------



## southerncomfort (26 April 2015)

Two today:

Wanted - someone to come and school our young pony and teach her to jump.  No financial contribution required.

Wanted - can I borrow someone's horse to have a lesson with my instructor?

Someone replied to the second one advising her to go to a riding school.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (26 April 2015)

One has just cropped up on mine and I feel really sorry for he poor little blighter! Pic is of a clipped out, just bathed Shetland pony and they owner is asking if people have any rugs that they can send her for free as she doesn't have any. I know it is in theory coming into summer now and a Shetland wouldn't need rugs but I am sitting here having been snowed on today and can't help but feel for the pony!


----------



## J&C (26 April 2015)

There was one a couple of weeks ago during easter Half Term. A young girl put a post on asking for someone with 2 horses she could borrow for the day so her and her friend could go for a hack.
Someone suggested booking a riding school hack and she said 'yeh but we don't want to pay, just want to have a day out hacking'


----------



## glamourpuss (26 April 2015)

Ah the delightful MM is back. Horse won't move, can't even get it into trot. So far suggestions to help have been a plastic bag on a stick & Parelli.
Obviously my suggestion of a vet & a good instructor were 'a bit rude'....well actually I was a bit rude but its getting beyond a joke now!


----------



## Sheep (27 April 2015)

My favourite recent post on my local page was a young girl, aged about 13 or so, looking a tenner an hour to school horses. The attached pictures did not fill me with confidence.. I wish I earned a tenner an hour in my real job ffs!


----------



## J&C (27 April 2015)

glamourpuss said:



			Ah the delightful MM is back. Horse won't move, can't even get it into trot. So far suggestions to help have been a plastic bag on a stick & Parelli.
Obviously my suggestion of a vet & a good instructor were 'a bit rude'....well actually I was a bit rude but its getting beyond a joke now!
		
Click to expand...

Haha just read through that - a good giggle to start the day! I did wonder if a certain person on there was on here also so I think I may have sussed who you are! 
I actually laughed out loud when you (?) said you're clearly experienced when you can't tell diaganols and can't get a horse to move forward and she replied with "even highly accomplished riders can't always tell their diaganols"

I don't understand the people sticking up for her, she's been given loads of suggestions there but doesn't seem to want to try any of them. Oh apart from she's going to give her some turmeric even though she says she doesn't know what the horse is being fed....


----------



## exracehorse (27 April 2015)

J&C said:



			Been a lot of these on my local page recently but I'm having a mind blank at the moment.

Although there is one teenage girl that drives me insane. She is always banging on about how she is a VERY experienced and good rider but put a post up asking for advice as she couldn't tell if she was on the right diagonal when trotting. LOADS of people gave her advice and she shot down every single comment. If someone said to look at the horses shoulder she would just say she couldn't see the movement. If people told her to feel the movement she would say she couldn't feel it. If anybody dared to suggest she might consider getting an instructor out she would take it as a personal insult as she "already knows how to ride and doesn't need lessons!"

Tbh, I don't know why she asks for advice in the first place!
		
Click to expand...




glamourpuss said:



			Ah you must be in the same region as I am....I believe this person (initials MM?) has featured on this thread several times  
I suspect she's very young....either way she's a bit if a PITA with her ridiculous posts!
		
Click to expand...




J&C said:



			Yes she wants everything for "cheap as possible and has to be delivered to her!" 

I actually got really angry with her as she had agreed to buy some jump wings from a chap who hand makes them, he told me he had agreed he would deliver them even though it was out of his way but when he turned up she didn't have the agreed money and offered him a "bag of pick and mix" to make up the extra cost - she was dead serious too. After that incident she put a post on the group basically complaining that jump wings were so expensive and people were trying to rip her off etc. 

I just find her incredibly rude and blind to the fact that lots of very experienced people are offering her help and advice and she just throws it back in their faces. She is also very delusional as to how much experience/knowledge she has. 

Sorry if it sounds like I am having a bit of a personal attack on her but I have had the pleasure of meeting her in real life and believe me, her posts are nothing when you hear what she harps on about in person!
		
Click to expand...

Well she obviously got the spurs. Has just put a post up on all things Norfolk.  160 comments later and she still can't get it into her head that she hasn't got a clue what she's doing.   Oooh, I see. I remember that post about jump wings.


----------



## DressageCob (27 April 2015)

exracehorse said:



			Well she obviously got the spurs. Has just put a post up on all things Norfolk.  160 comments later and she still can't get it into her head that she hasn't got a clue what she's doing.   Oooh, I see. I remember that post about jump wings.
		
Click to expand...

I've just gone onto that group, and found who you are all talking about straight away!

Horse refusing to move, complete change in attitude and energy levels (having previously bolted with her and ditched her) but can't afford lessons, won't get a vet, insists there's nothing physically wrong. It's alright though...she's putting her on turmeric. Phew!


----------



## Pennythetank (27 April 2015)

helenalbert said:



			I've just gone onto that group, and found who you are all talking about straight away!

Horse refusing to move, complete change in attitude and energy levels (having previously bolted with her and ditched her) but can't afford lessons, won't get a vet, insists there's nothing physically wrong. It's alright though...she's putting her on turmeric. Phew!
		
Click to expand...

I just found her too! It would be hilarious if a poor horse (with something very wrong) wasn't the subject of the conversation!


----------



## Magnadoodle (27 April 2015)

For sale
barefoot TREELESS noseband, chin straps and S shanks ....


----------



## R.F.S (27 April 2015)

charlie76 said:



			A saw a post with a 'fund me' link. Poster wanted people to contribute money to pay off her last months livery as she had defaulted on paying it and didn't want to have to sell her horse, think I might try that!!
		
Click to expand...

christ, we should all try that one :S


----------



## Firefly9410 (27 April 2015)

Magnadoodle said:



			For sale
barefoot TREELESS noseband, chin straps and S shanks ....
		
Click to expand...

a hackamore? There is a fashion amongst some to be unshod, treeless and bitless so maybe aimed at them?


----------



## DressageCob (27 April 2015)

I'd love to see a bridle that isn't treeless...it would be an interesting concept


----------



## Spotsrock (28 April 2015)

Preloved - looking for a loan. Must be practically a saint (ie hack jump etc) 

Willing to pay up to £20 per week must be able to move yards. 

Who wants to move from the yard they chose so someone can full loan their saint for £20 a week when that wouldn't even cover the rent in new yard so presumably owner is paying for the lot??? 

Dreamers!


----------



## shortstuff99 (28 April 2015)

How about posts for loaning young horses, riders must be experienced to help further horses education and they expect payment! So hang on I spend time improving your horse (which you normally have to pay for) and I get to pay you for the privilege? What happens when you sell? Or what happens if you get it going nicely and then suddenly they want it back?


----------



## alainax (22 June 2015)

Tonight seems to be a special night for some reason! 

"looking for a stranger to go out of their way, spend many hours of their own time, using their own car and trailer - take me and my horse to a class, but I will pay for petrol!" ( ok ok, not in so many words  )

Then on an advert -  a flash strap not even a millimetre above the nostrils, done up tight of course.


----------



## dibbin (22 June 2015)

My favourite one I saw recently was someone complaining they'd been looking for a horse to loan for the summer "for ages" and weren't having any luck ... cue lots of people pointing out that most people want to enjoy their horses in the summer, not give them to someone else until the weather turns to cr*p again!


----------



## gembear (22 June 2015)

dibbin said:



			My favourite one I saw recently was someone complaining they'd been looking for a horse to loan for the summer "for ages" and weren't having any luck ... cue lots of people pointing out that most people want to enjoy their horses in the summer, not give them to someone else until the weather turns to cr*p again!
		
Click to expand...

I saw that one, and she replied with a typical teenager response showing why people don't want to loan to her (regardless of the summer).


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 June 2015)

The ones that really annoy me are the people asking for ridden shetlands, including tack and transport for free or under £100 for their dear little daughters 5th birthday. Must be 4-10yo and be of show quality too.


----------



## Regandal (22 June 2015)

I've had to un-follow a lot of groups as my blood pressure can't stand it.  You'll never get through to these half-wits anyway.


----------



## dibbin (22 June 2015)

gembear said:



			I saw that one, and she replied with a typical teenager response showing why people don't want to loan to her (regardless of the summer).
		
Click to expand...

Was it the one who said something along the lines of being happy to do the summer and "the run in to winter"? What a cracker!

(says the person whose horses are stabled at night 12 months of the year ... hello, 5.30 starts all year round!)


----------



## PaddyMonty (23 June 2015)

This one from preloved made me chuckle

'I have horses that I could do with some help with,,,exercising mainly but there will be mucking out in winter ,,,poo picking needs doing now.... My horse I am needing a rider for is a 16.2 t/b ....she has had a little time out but now she is ready to hack out with my others,,,I am asking for monies it's going to be £25 it will be for a hack which could take one hour or 4 hours I do have a ménage so u can ride ******* in there first ,,,,she will need a positive rider...no children,,,the help will be from Friday through to Saturday and yes it's £25 per day ,,,. 

So basically get my horse going for me, poo pick and muck out plus pay me £25 for perhaps an hours hack you have no choice in.
I didn't bother replying to that one


----------



## only_me (23 June 2015)

Same horse I've posted about before on here is still being advertised for sale on a Facebook page.
It's a 4 year old pony who can never be ridden due to shockingly bad confo and has been advertised since last year as the person who has it now can't keep it. They keep "bumping" the post up to the top of the page but no interest. Plenty of people have suggested that they give pony to rescue centre but owner never seems interested. I've suggested that they give pony to private rescue person who keeps a herd of about 40 ponies on their land but no response from owner.

They seem to want a good home but everytime someone suggests a good option for pony it's ignored - just gets frustrating when people are trying to help but always shot down!


----------



## only_me (23 June 2015)

Double posted


----------



## OldNag (23 June 2015)

There is one near me who is basically looking for someone to reschool their horse, and is asking £25 per week plus chores forcthe privilege!  
I haven't  applied.


----------



## Casey76 (23 June 2015)

I saw one sometime last week, a breeder looking for someone to work/school their 4yo pony over 145cm courses, ready for 4yo classes. While nothing cheeky or ridiculous about this request, I just feel sorry for the pony!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (23 June 2015)

There is one that keeps getting bumped up into my newsfeed every few days of someone who wants a sharer for £25 a week to work with their very bolshy, obnoxious mare who is opinionated under saddle and thus hasn't been ridden for 6 months or so. You would also need to muck out and do other yard chores until the end of September when the share would stop.

Yup! Someone is really going to pay YOU £25 to sort out your horse that is clearly taking the mick out of you!


----------



## lrw0250 (23 June 2015)

dibbin said:



			Was it the one who said something along the lines of being happy to do the summer and "the run in to winter"? What a cracker!

(says the person whose horses are stabled at night 12 months of the year ... hello, 5.30 starts all year round!)
		
Click to expand...

I think it is the same one I am thinking off and she must have found something as has since been posting looking for transport to hers. Needed asap obviously!


----------



## Dizzle (23 June 2015)

FOR SALE: Super safe horse, you could put your dead grandmother on him he's that safe she'd come back to life, so nice he donates all his money to homeless orphans, you couldn't ask for a more confidence giving safe horse.
*click through to owners facebook page*
OMG!!! Look at my helmet from where horse reared up on the road and fell on top of me because he saw a leaf. 
I really miss my old horse as this horse keeps trying to kill me.
It's ok, once we got to hospital they managed to reattach the limbs that fell off.

And owner wonders why no one wants to buy the horse!

And so on and so forth...


----------



## Velvet82 (23 June 2015)

Dizzle said:



			FOR SALE: Super safe horse, you could put your dead grandmother on him he's that safe she'd come back to life, so nice he donates all his money to homeless orphans, you couldn't ask for a more confidence giving safe horse.
*click through to owners facebook page*
OMG!!! Look at my helmet from where horse reared up on the road and fell on top of me because he saw a leaf. 
I really miss my old horse as this horse keeps trying to kill me.
It's ok, once we got to hospital they managed to reattach the limbs that fell off.

And owner wonders why no one wants to buy the horse!

And so on and so forth...
		
Click to expand...

This actually made me "lol". Sorry to use that abbreviation!


----------



## poiuytrewq (23 June 2015)

Dizzle said:



			FOR SALE: Super safe horse, you could put your dead grandmother on him he's that safe she'd come back to life, so nice he donates all his money to homeless orphans, you couldn't ask for a more confidence giving safe horse.
*click through to owners facebook page*
OMG!!! Look at my helmet from where horse reared up on the road and fell on top of me because he saw a leaf. 
I really miss my old horse as this horse keeps trying to kill me.
It's ok, once we got to hospital they managed to reattach the limbs that fell off.

And owner wonders why no one wants to buy the horse!

And so on and so forth...
		
Click to expand...

Facebook is actually quite handy for a bit of back ground research in this way. I was planning to go and see a horse who id been told was perfect for my daughter. She was 14 and looking for the step up from her pony to compete. Horse sounded perfect.......until I stalked his owners fb page and saw her status was something along the lines of "yay finally got someone interested in coming to see my horse, cant wait to get him gone so I can get something that wont keep chuckin me off"

mm, cancelled that viewing!


----------



## Regandal (23 June 2015)

poiuytrewq said:



			Facebook is actually quite handy for a bit of back ground research in this way. I was planning to go and see a horse who id been told was perfect for my daughter. She was 14 and looking for the step up from her pony to compete. Horse sounded perfect.......until I stalked his owners fb page and saw her status was something along the lines of "yay finally got someone interested in coming to see my horse, cant wait to get him gone so I can get something that wont keep chuckin me off"

mm, cancelled that viewing!
		
Click to expand...

Ha!  I was faintly interested in a horse on fb, messaged the owner etc. Lovely big horse, safe as they come.   A bit of stalking showed pics of her with her leg in plaster having been catapulted off him. Scratched.


----------



## Velvet82 (23 June 2015)

Woah, that's terrible, poiuytrewq!! At least you found out before wasting your time!


----------



## kez81 (23 June 2015)

Not a cheeky post of fb as I don't have it (I do stalk horsey sites through  OH fb though!), but a damn cheeky call a while back from some cowbag who got my number some how. She wants to come hacking with me... Sounds fine I often meet up with other riders from hacking groups or who are new to area.... Oh but she wants to ride MY youngster as she has seen pictures of him and thinks he is pretty and she could handle him no problems ( er from a picture?) Oh and I wouldn't have to walk as I could ride her over weight badly behaved pony that really needs schooling and she has been told I like a challenge!! Is this a silly teen being dumb? Nope twenty something year old who has not ridden her own pony for a year or so after he bolted and chucked her off! Was pretty furious that I don't even know how she got my number but even more so when i politely replied  saying no, I don't allow anyone to ride my horses except my kids and my sharer and I no longer offer teaching or schooling services as I have enough to do with schooling my own lot these days but I can recommend some good instructors locally ... Go on peeps guess her reply to that ..... "Oh but I don't want to pay for lessons I want to ride someone else's horse instead!"

What flipping hole do these people crawl out of?


----------



## SpottyMare (23 June 2015)

Ad for a horse - price £10k.  One of the first responses was 'would you consider a full loan?'  - in fact there's two of them now. I know that if you don't ask you don't get, but really?!


----------



## Getoutmypockets (23 June 2015)

My local group has a few 'usual suspects',  young teenage girls who seemed to have loaned everything for a week before being sacked off due to a drama, or handing pony back due to it being 'wild' who reply to everything claiming a wealth of experience when they have only had sporadic lessons over the course of a year or so. The adverts that seem to draw them in are the 'green horse' or 'no kids' or 'no novices' type.... Then a week later there's a 'I can't stop what's the strongest bit' or something of that nature wanting gadgets or a magic cure. Oh and everyone to say what an amazing job they have clearly done. Anyone who suggests lessons is clearly blind to their wealth of knowledge. We all have to start somewhere however why not be honest and say they want to learn but are riding school pony standard, could end up with something far more suitable and a patient owner..  

However it is sometimes quite amusing reading the posts!


----------



## pansymouse (24 June 2015)

My pony was advertised for loan on FB and the promising sounding perspective loanee turned up in flip flops and tried to mount him from the wrong side (after been sent off to find better footwear and a helmet). She was in her 20s and described herself as experienced.


----------



## Moomin1 (24 June 2015)

One yesterday asking if anyone has a horse or pony that they could go on a hack on today as they really fancy riding again and have a day off work.  Can offer £5...


----------



## Getoutmypockets (24 June 2015)

gem this morning...bought a horse but have no money to actually get it home free transport or cheap as poss as really skint... 

Surely you'd think about keeping money aside for transport or the logistics of bringing horse home.

Eagerly awaiting 'saddle/bridle/etc wanted for free' so said person can ride new horse. But who knows, I guess don't ask don't get!

Edit to add: pansymouse that is just.. Wow. Flip flops..


----------



## [59668] (24 June 2015)

How about this gem: "6 Stables for rent. Olympic size minaj,"


----------



## Getoutmypockets (24 June 2015)

Classic!


----------



## PorkChop (24 June 2015)

Getoutmypockets said:



			Classic!
		
Click to expand...

Autocorrect


----------



## Vodkagirly (24 June 2015)

Great one today. Does anyone have a leadrein pony for partloan, suitable for 10 year old. Turns out the child is a beginner, parents have never been near a horse and loaner needs to supply lessons..... Surely thats what a riding school is for?


----------



## Pigeon (24 June 2015)

MagicMelon said:



			Well I'm afraid I think its taking the pee, especially when most of the people enquiring wanted him purely as a companion
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, someone taking your (presumably lame??) horse on loan as a companion is kind of doing you a favour, rather than the other way around...


----------



## Sukistokes2 (24 June 2015)

[59668] said:



			How about this gem: "6 Stables for rent. Olympic size minaj,"
		
Click to expand...

   .......gasp!.....


----------



## Sologirl (24 June 2015)

This sounds harsh but I HATE all the replies on Facebook to a FOR SALE advert that say "can i full loan him? he'll have a 10000* home" etc - there is usually a reason why people are selling their horses for money - for financial reasons or to fund their next one! If a horse is for loan, it'll say on the advert! And then the replies to "no loans" such as "let me know if you change your mind" - I know you don't get if you don't ask, but it just makes my teeth itch!!


----------



## Gloi (24 June 2015)

Wanted: horse 15hands to 16.2 good to hack, suitable for novice, must be good jumper to go showjumping. To come with all tack, can pay up to £700.


----------



## EquestrianEllie01 (24 June 2015)

Gloi said:



			Wanted: horse 15hands to 16.2 good to hack, suitable for novice, must be good jumper to go showjumping. To come with all tack, can pay up to £700.
		
Click to expand...

Would like to think that was a typo and was meant to say £7000. However I think I may be wrong...


----------



## J&C (24 June 2015)

Saw one lady having a moan the other day:

"Why is it so hard to find a genuine schoolmaster for under £500???"

Had to stop myself putting a sarcastic reply.


----------



## Barnacle (24 June 2015)

I actually went back months on one of the local Facebook groups trying to find the amazing ad I saw there... Sadly I've not been able to find it again (did find a similar one I suspect is from the same person though). But it went something like this:

"Searching on behalf of client. Looking for a horse between 15.2-16.2hh either mare or gelding. Between the ages of 7 and 11 years of age. Good to catch, shoe, clip etc. NO Thoroughbreds. Must be safe and sensible. School mistress or school master, bombproof, hacks alone or in company, used to open spaces, traffic and tractors, good to school, scopey jump, good in shows. May not be a "dope on a rope". Will be ridden by an experienced 9 year old who would like to compete in shows and jumping. Swap for their current horse who is a bit too head strong for her." 

Now obviously their current horse may be just fine for an adult and therefore an ok swap... But I still can't get over the fact this was for a child of 9!


----------



## Doris68 (24 June 2015)

Barnacle said:



			I actually went back months on one of the local Facebook groups trying to find the amazing ad I saw there... Sadly I've not been able to find it again (did find a similar one I suspect is from the same person though). But it went something like this:

"Searching on behalf of client. Looking for a horse between 15.2-16.2hh either mare or gelding. Between the ages of 7 and 11 years of age. Good to catch, shoe, clip etc. NO Thoroughbreds. Must be safe and sensible. School mistress or school master, bombproof, hacks alone or in company, used to open spaces, traffic and tractors, good to school, scopey jump, good in shows. May not be a "dope on a rope". Will be ridden by an experienced 9 year old who would like to compete in shows and jumping. Swap for their current horse who is a bit too head strong for her." 

Now obviously their current horse may be just fine for an adult and therefore an ok swap... But I still can't get over the fact this was for a child of 9!
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps they missed a 0 off the age.....??!?!


----------



## FFAQ (25 June 2015)

I was talking to someone the other day who was outraged that the person they were loaning their pony from wants to sell it to them for £1000.  They asked me how much I thought she was worth (with newish tack) and I said I thought £750 was fair as the pony needed fittening up and was well overdue for a trim/worming so the loaner had to do all of that.  She went very quiet and said 'oh, I was thinking £50'.  The saddle alone was worth £500 and the pony was very sweet and bombproof!


----------



## s4sugar (25 June 2015)

FFAQ said:



			I was talking to someone the other day who was outraged that the person they were loaning their pony from wants to sell it to them for £1000.  They asked me how much I thought she was worth (with newish tack) and I said I thought £750 was fair as the pony needed fittening up and was well overdue for a trim/worming so the loaner had to do all of that.  She went very quiet and said 'oh, I was thinking £50'.  The saddle alone was worth £500 and the pony was very sweet and bombproof!
		
Click to expand...

So the pony could be worth well over £1000 & they are getting a good deal. A loaner generally pays farrier costs so they should already have sorted that.


----------



## pansymouse (25 June 2015)

Blimey, my parents paid £50 for my first pony in 1972 and she didn't come with anything.  People have very odd expectations.


----------



## gembear (30 June 2015)

New one

"Does anyone need me to ride for them this summer?"

Nothing else. Just that. 
Must be such a good rider they don't need to offer any details whatsoever.


----------



## Spreebok (25 July 2015)

"I need someone to school my horse and get her fit 3-4 times a week, she bucks as well. Oh, and you'll need to do yard duties in return for me allowing you to do this"

Pretty much the jist of a post I just stumbled across. That just seems like such a mickey take!


----------



## TT55 (25 July 2015)

I never tire of this thread!

A friend was advertising a lovely little coblet for sale recently on a fb horse auction group... She was willing to let him go for £500 and someone asked "does he come with tack and rugs?" errr.. no!


----------



## DirectorFury (25 July 2015)

For loan: unbroken 5yo cob. Only for loan because he'd thrown the owner and seriously injured her. Needed an 'experienced home, preferably with professional backing experience'.

So she wants someone to take her horse on loan, break it (or pay for it to be broken), school it on, and then she'll have it back. It was mentioned that most people pay ~£120/week for this sort of arrangement and the post magically disappeared .


----------



## Hoof_Prints (25 July 2015)

I saw recently someone wanting a horse no older than 7 , 148 dead on, definitely not a mare, had to be a certain colour, MUST be pretty, full vaccinations with no gaps at all, 1000% in traffic and to hack, perfect in every way including stable manners, ridden, had to be the sort that jumped you round and won with it's eyes shut etc up to 1.10m, ... including full tack and rugs for 3k max :') there were more ridiculous specifications . I wanted to reply saying , if you find this pony, please tell me where I can find more of them.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (25 July 2015)

Great one today ........

5yr old green cob for loan...! 5* home only , no novice riders, must have experience with bring in young horses. NO novices........

Translation.....

Look after and bring on my horse until I can take him back as a finished item....bloody cheek.


----------



## Dizzle (25 July 2015)

"Strong cob for sale, 3 years old, 15hh will make 16hh, good with pets and children... £10,000"
"Is that a typo?"
"No"
*huge facebook debate*
"Strong cob for sale, 3 years old, 15hh will make 16hh, good with pets and children... £2,750"


----------



## Cinnamontoast (26 July 2015)

Did I mention this one yet? Young girl I know offering her backing/schooling on services. A friend of a friend showed a bit of interest, so I had to message her saying the kid is 14, has taught every loan horse she's had to rear and had another loan horse taken off her recently for over jumping it and posting pictures of a normally very well behaved cob rearing all over her FB page!


----------



## Rhodders (26 July 2015)

I see the kids offering backing and breaking services all the time, one last week was looking for a solo use yard to start her business @ about 15, not sure she can even legally enter into a tenancy arrangement at that age.  Saw a 12 yr old advertising for a full loan with a list as long as your arm of requirements, surely a parent should be finding a suitable steed for a child- I'm getting good at sitting on my hands &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## Paint Me Proud (26 July 2015)

this one came up on my local preloved 

Broken in horse, first time buying.. Stourbridge area??
Me and my sister are looking for a horse buy.
The horse must be rideable and we'll behaved as we would like to take it on hacks  
Any offers welcome..


----------



## dibbin (26 July 2015)

I've seen a LOT of 15/16 year olds offering breaking and schooling services ...


----------



## Hoof_Prints (26 July 2015)

probably been posted before but this is really annoying me at the minute... *advert for superstar horse/pony with price tag to match*you can nearly guarantee somewhere in the comments will be....

"full loan?"

no.... believe it or not, people advertising horses for sale do not want to hand over their fantastic equines for "free"which is essentially what these people are asking for


----------



## DragonSlayer (26 July 2015)

kez81 said:



			Not a cheeky post of fb as I don't have it (I do stalk horsey sites through  OH fb though!), but a damn cheeky call a while back from some cowbag who got my number some how. She wants to come hacking with me... Sounds fine I often meet up with other riders from hacking groups or who are new to area.... Oh but she wants to ride MY youngster as she has seen pictures of him and thinks he is pretty and she could handle him no problems ( er from a picture?) Oh and I wouldn't have to walk as I could ride her over weight badly behaved pony that really needs schooling and she has been told I like a challenge!! Is this a silly teen being dumb? Nope twenty something year old who has not ridden her own pony for a year or so after he bolted and chucked her off! Was pretty furious that I don't even know how she got my number but even more so when i politely replied  saying no, I don't allow anyone to ride my horses except my kids and my sharer and I no longer offer teaching or schooling services as I have enough to do with schooling my own lot these days but I can recommend some good instructors locally ... Go on peeps guess her reply to that ..... "Oh but I don't want to pay for lessons I want to ride someone else's horse instead!"

What flipping hole do these people crawl out of?
		
Click to expand...

It's as cheeky as the woman who turned up with a list of shows I could take my husbands horse to for her kid to ride (did a friend a favour, two mins sit on a horse, came booted and suited!) and pay all costs as she's doing us a favour! Told her to jog on, got slated on FB for ruining her kids dreams. Hah! Or the bloke whose name I never knew who called me and wanted me to take his kids pony to a show (I wasn't going) in my brand new £3,500 trailer, leave them there for the day and pick them up later! OH told him to jog on....we were accused of being stuck up arses. Yeah right, we worked our fingers to the bone to get that trailer.

Grrrrrrrr.....


----------



## minkymoo (26 July 2015)

Firefly9410 said:



			I am frustrated by facebook at the moment. I have a job lot of tack and equipment for sale with a cheap price for the lot. It is quite simple people either want it or they do not. It is on a local page advertised for collection. So far all I have had is requests to post it, people wanting to buy just one item, and those who want to know what brand the saddle is. Do they really think that if I had a top branded saddle I would be selling the whole lot for the price it is?! So many chancers out there.
		
Click to expand...

You want to join our HHO 2nd hand tack and sale page on fb then! All HHOers!


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 July 2015)

I went to look at a coloured cobby type for a friend last year.  Young woman selling it, freely admitted she buys a few to sell each year.  Advert said all the right things, suitable for novice etc,

I arrived and asked to see it ridden, green as grass under tack and drifting towards the school gate at every opportunity.  I asked to see it leave the yard fully expecting it to throw a hissy.  It did and on it's hind legs.  I was very pleasant to her, said not for me and advised her to be very careful when advertising aimed at novices.

I had found the horse on facebook and watched her pages for a day or two after viewing the horse.   She put a comment on which said 'had someone come to try xxxxxx, really peed off because the stupid old xxxxx knew what she was looking at.

Charming !!


----------



## el_Snowflakes (27 July 2015)

[59668] said:



			How about this gem: "6 Stables for rent. Olympic size minaj,"
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## SpringArising (27 July 2015)

Not FB and not horsey, but 

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/113143604/white-staffordshire-bull-terrier.html


----------



## fatpiggy (27 July 2015)

SpringArising said:



			Not FB and not horsey, but 

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/113143604/white-staffordshire-bull-terrier.html

Click to expand...

Poor thing, 8 years old. They probably aren't raking in the child benefit any more.


----------



## Ceifer (27 July 2015)

NellRosk said:



			People who 'rescue' horses then post asking for rugs/ tack etc making out like they're some kind of martyr :rolleyes3: ermm if you can't afford to look after the horse you've just acquired then why have you got it!
		
Click to expand...

Yes! I'm glad I'm not the only person that gets annoyed by these people! There's one person I keep seeing who keeps trying to rescue horses purely so she can get a free horse and she puts up the same blooming message. "Surely one of my horsey friends can accommodate one little extra horse on their land/stables for free?" 
Umm no actually we can't.


----------



## gembear (28 July 2015)

Cracker tonight

Looking for a pony my daughter can learn to ride on 2/3 days a week. Will do yard duties and maybe small financial contribution. Want to see if she likes it before getting her own.

Errrr.....that's what riding schools are for surely?!


----------



## dibbin (28 July 2015)

gembear said:



			Cracker tonight

Looking for a pony my daughter can learn to ride on 2/3 days a week. Will do yard duties and maybe small financial contribution. Want to see if she likes it before getting her own.

Errrr.....that's what riding schools are for surely?!
		
Click to expand...

I saw that one and thought the same thing! We're obviously in the same groups


----------



## gembear (28 July 2015)

dibbin said:



			I saw that one and thought the same thing! We're obviously in the same groups 

Click to expand...

I had to stop myself from saying something


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (29 July 2015)

Advertise half a dozen over priced ponies for sale from your council estate garden, charge people a deposit before they even go and see a pony, swear all over your business page and then slag off the people that asked about a pony but didn't come and see it let alone buy it - all on the business page! 

Well done you!


----------



## pennyturner (29 July 2015)

gembear said:



			Cracker tonight

Looking for a pony my daughter can learn to ride on 2/3 days a week. Will do yard duties and maybe small financial contribution. Want to see if she likes it before getting her own.

Errrr.....that's what riding schools are for surely?!
		
Click to expand...

That's not all that cheeky.  I have sharers on kids ponies, which are very suitable for a capable mum to take out for little hacks to teach a novice child.  The mum is offering chores / contribution.
What else do you do with a 20+ 12hh pony, who's a saint and still sound?


----------



## Sheep (29 July 2015)

I've just seen one, someone looking for a charm to cure a pony of colic, vet has advised pts. Poor pony.


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 August 2015)

Seen tonight on Preloved

_For Loan
For loan: lean resin, 10.2hh grey section a mare
_
I wonder what feed regime would be best for a lean resin pony?


----------



## Moomin1 (9 August 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			Seen tonight on Preloved

_For Loan
For loan: lean resin, 10.2hh grey section a mare
_
I wonder what feed regime would be best for a lean resin pony?
		
Click to expand...

I imagine it would be a highly economic one lol


----------



## Tern (9 August 2015)

cinnamontoast said:



			Did I mention this one yet? Young girl I know offering her backing/schooling on services. A friend of a friend showed a bit of interest, so I had to message her saying the kid is 14, has taught every loan horse she's had to rear and had another loan horse taken off her recently for over jumping it and posting pictures of a normally very well behaved cob rearing all over her FB page!
		
Click to expand...

Don't suppose you're on GHR? 

Got a child / teenager like this also.. She doesn't look the most experienced as her photos are jumping a supposedly newly broken pony bareback in a headcollar.


----------



## conniegirl (14 August 2015)

this one popped up in one group today



			looking for a first horse
14hh-14.2
nothing to young or old
something thats been there and done it
bombroof !
budget of £900 to come with tack TIA
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but why do people think they can pay peanuts and get a very desirable little horse


----------



## Theocat (5 September 2015)

One from today : 3.5T horsebox. Payload ... 3.5T

Words fail me.


----------



## Frumpoon (5 September 2015)

dibbin said:



			I've seen a LOT of 15/16 year olds offering breaking and schooling services ...
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough when I was 13-15 I made quite a bit of pocket money breaking in and bringing in ponies for a professional, 20 years later I gasp at the risks I used to take but we loved it


----------



## Smitty (5 September 2015)

Ha, I thought of this thread when I went on Facebook for the first time in years.  I am searching for a decent secondhand saddle and some fellow liveries suggested local groups to look at.  I was amazed.

One person wanted somebody to shoe her new rescue horse for free,  she has left loads of messages on various farriers phones and none have got back to her ...

A leather girth was advertised with the measurements and somebody enquired if it would fit their 14.2 cob.  The vendor patiently explained that yes it would, if that was the size girth it normally took, only to be rewarded with the reply of "Thank you very much for that, I will look elsewhere then if that's your attitude".


----------



## lrw0250 (27 October 2015)

Sorry to drag this thread up again but just seen something that made my skin crawl!

Girl who runs one of these make up selling pages on Facebook I stupidly joined put photos up of her horse rearing on the lunge, gushing about how she was so happy she had trained him to do it. She is standing there in a field a tracksuit and trainers, no hat or gloves. Loads of folk are telling her how great he looks and how fab she is for teaching him to rear. Apparently she is teaching him how to do it under saddle next for a photoshoot. Head met desk repeatedly!!


----------



## *Sahara (27 October 2015)

SadKen said:



			Well, quite! And may I add 'lololol Yolo', and I think no more needs to be said.
		
Click to expand...

OMG I haven't read all the posts but this is amazing...^ I can't even read that 

I can't get over adds like these ether!


----------



## *Sahara (27 October 2015)

[59668] said:



			What on earth is this?! Newly on Kent equestrian grapevine:






Click to expand...

Whoops I meant this ^


----------



## rachk89 (27 October 2015)

Roisin_M said:



			I cannot abide the people selling their ancient horses/dogs/pets in general! It really upsets me that somebody could extract all the useful life out of an animal then flog it. It is simply awful.
		
Click to expand...

That annoys me too. I don't care if my horse goes lame tomorrow for life at the age of 6 I will put him in my parents garden and he can be spoilt rotten for the rest of his life as long as he isn't in pain. Would never sell him for any reason.

On a side note these messages are hilarious. Makes me think I should get facebook.


----------



## TT55 (29 October 2015)

Theocat said:



			One from today : 3.5T horsebox. Payload ... 3.5T

Words fail me.
		
Click to expand...

I asked someone the payload of their 3.5t horsebox recently... the answer was 5.5t .... riiiight....


----------



## Harlequin_ (29 October 2015)

''opinions on my horse/opinions on my riding???      NO HATE. (Excessive use of punctuation and smilies)
I've said it before and i'll say it again. If you post online and ask for people's opinions, you cannot control what they say. If you can't take the heat, get out of the kitchen.

Oh, and I also hate the whole 'Someone disagreeing with someone and suddenly someone's being bullied and this group is bitchy and nasty bla bla bla ' 

Yep, i'm a grumpy cow.


----------



## equestriansports (26 November 2015)

Scolling through facebook just and there's so many petty arguments lately! A lady has been into the stable of what I assume is a horse she used to own and has posted pictures up ranting about how disgraceful it is that the horse only has a thin bed and a small?! haynet. It looks a plenty big enough net with hay on the floor and a small-ish straw bed. Some people really do amuse me.


----------



## Annagain (26 November 2015)

I saw a great one last night. Someone soliciting crowdfunding to pay her vet bill for the 24yr arthritic mare she had owned for 6 years. Surprisingly, nearly 100 people had looked at her page and she had raised precisely £0.


----------



## rowan666 (26 November 2015)

equestriansports said:



			Scolling through facebook just and there's so many petty arguments lately! A lady has been into the stable of what I assume is a horse she used to own and has posted pictures up ranting about how disgraceful it is that the horse only has a thin bed and a small?! haynet. It looks a plenty big enough net with hay on the floor and a small-ish straw bed. Some people really do amuse me.
		
Click to expand...

i saw this, tbh though I didn't think that bed was big enough or a medium sized haynet was sufficient to last a large horse (ID) from 4pm-midday the next day but I guess that's my personal opinion, I do think it was out of line posting on fb instead of talking to owner though as it was clearly far from being neglected


----------



## Girlracer (26 November 2015)

equestriansports said:



			Scolling through facebook just and there's so many petty arguments lately! A lady has been into the stable of what I assume is a horse she used to own and has posted pictures up ranting about how disgraceful it is that the horse only has a thin bed and a small?! haynet. It looks a plenty big enough net with hay on the floor and a small-ish straw bed. Some people really do amuse me.
		
Click to expand...

I have to say I saw this and don't think that that amount of hay is adequate, and nor was the few blades of straw on the floor! However, that being said, unfair to publically post it on a facebook group.


----------



## equestriansports (26 November 2015)

My mistake, didn't know it was for a big horse as only glanced at the pictures so thought it was for a pony. Probably not enough hay for a big horse but then again I'm used to feeding a little 13.2 fatty! I was taught that bedding is there to soak up the wet. I'd be fine with a tiny bed provided its all completely removed daily as I don't see how a bed that small would last very long.


----------



## Girlracer (26 November 2015)

equestriansports said:



			My mistake, didn't know it was for a big horse as only glanced at the pictures so thought it was for a pony. Probably not enough hay for a big horse but then again I'm used to feeding a little 13.2 fatty! I was taught that bedding is there to soak up the wet. I'd be fine with a tiny bed provided its all completely removed daily as I don't see how a bed that small would last very long.
		
Click to expand...

And it's meant to lie on the concrete when it's in for 3/4 of the day? I really didn't feel that was adequate, even if it was on matting to be honest!


----------



## sarcasm_queen (26 November 2015)

Some girl posted yesterday about how she's been given notice at her yard, and desperately needed a new box somewhere. Pictures were of her jumping her 2 year old cob stallion, and multiple promises that "he wasn't really that much like a stallion!" Post got removed fairly quickly.


----------



## equestriansports (26 November 2015)

Girlracer said:



			And it's meant to lie on the concrete when it's in for 3/4 of the day? I really didn't feel that was adequate, even if it was on matting to be honest!
		
Click to expand...

The girl posted pictures of its rubber matting. I've always been taught that bedding is for the wet, a horse should be warm from the inside out and not reply on bedding for warmth. Only just seen how long it's in for, certainly not enough hay for that amount of time. Admittedly I wouldnt put my horse on a bed like that at all, his bed puts mine at home to shame haha.


----------



## honetpot (26 November 2015)

Apparently a full bed lets them rest more.
http://www.thehorse.com/articles/36730/does-your-horse-need-rest-give-him-more-bedded-space


----------



## Knockadoon (26 November 2015)

Hores box for sale. OH reckoned this would be much more interesting then a boring old trailer for horses.


----------



## equestriansports (26 November 2015)

honetpot said:



			Apparently a full bed lets them rest more.
http://www.thehorse.com/articles/36730/does-your-horse-need-rest-give-him-more-bedded-space

Click to expand...

Never knew that, you learn something new every day. Guess that explains why mine is always flat out!


----------



## Araboo27 (26 November 2015)

equestriansports said:



			Scolling through facebook just and there's so many petty arguments lately! A lady has been into the stable of what I assume is a horse she used to own and has posted pictures up ranting about how disgraceful it is that the horse only has a thin bed and a small?! haynet. It looks a plenty big enough net with hay on the floor and a small-ish straw bed. Some people really do amuse me.
		
Click to expand...

No way, was this on the Beeston page?  A girl on our yard got involved in the argument, I missed it all but from what I do know I think it's totally unacceptable to post something like that on FB


----------



## SpottyMare (10 December 2015)

...and another one.  I know there's no harm in dreaming, and if you don't ask you don't get etc, but really?  £700 for the perfect (if green) horse?  And if you include full wardrobe you'll get an extra £300.....  If these do exist for that money, please tell me where I can find them!

*looking for 14.3-15.2 appalosa, or something different, unusual looking but pretty! Or a nice cob X, (NO TB'S) around 4 - 9 the oldest. Gelding or mare, not a moody mate though &#55357;&#56837; Not ploody, but not dangerous something green to work with, as i will be giving them a forever home!! No vices! Good in company or alone & good in traffic. Budget around £1000 with full wardrobe if not around (700) without anything, If anything please message me thanks X*


----------



## Araboo27 (10 December 2015)

I saw one today - a horse for loan, she needs a financial contribution so she can afford to keep the horse. It can't be ridden so you'd be paying for the privilege of stable jobs and grooming &#128584;


----------



## chillipup (10 December 2015)

Araboo27 said:



			I saw one today - a horse for loan, she needs a financial contribution so she can afford to keep the horse. It can't be ridden so you'd be paying for the privilege of stable jobs and grooming &#128584;
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like an absolute bargain!!!


----------



## catembi (10 December 2015)

H'mm, but there was a 16.2 appy x here https://www.facebook.com/groups/593026207387486/permalink/970513469638756/

for £600.  I don't think he's my type as not athletic enough, but he's got a kind face & I wish someone would jolly well buy him...maybe the lady quoted by Spottymare...to stop me being tempted!

T x


----------



## Araboo27 (10 December 2015)

chillipup said:



			That sounds like an absolute bargain!!!

Click to expand...

Tempted to try it with my mare &#128521;


----------



## AppyLover (10 December 2015)

SpottyMare said:



			...and another one.  I know there's no harm in dreaming, and if you don't ask you don't get etc, but really?  £700 for the perfect (if green) horse?  And if you include full wardrobe you'll get an extra £300.....  If these do exist for that money, please tell me where I can find them!

*looking for 14.3-15.2 appalosa, or something different, unusual looking but pretty! Or a nice cob X, (NO TB'S) around 4 - 9 the oldest. Gelding or mare, not a moody mate though &#65533;&#65533; Not ploody, but not dangerous something green to work with, as i will be giving them a forever home!! No vices! Good in company or alone & good in traffic. Budget around £1000 with full wardrobe if not around (700) without anything, If anything please message me thanks X*
		
Click to expand...

haha I think we are part of the same group on FB lol I got my Appy at 18 months only for 850 (He's worth every penny and more to me anyway) and even I know thats a damn good price compared to some I see  but they can do anything


----------



## Cinnamontoast (10 December 2015)

Araboo27 said:



			I saw one today - a horse for loan, she needs a financial contribution so she can afford to keep the horse. It can't be ridden so you'd be paying for the privilege of stable jobs and grooming &#128584;
		
Click to expand...

Not Herts, was it? A girl on my yard had a few and advertised for this and actually got people! Bonkers!


----------



## lrw0250 (10 December 2015)

Got to love a good Facebook drama! I am following one just now that goes something like this: 

Teenage girl A has tb mare who she 'adores' and is 'her life'. Masses of photos of how horse jumping huge fences.
Horse goes on loan to teenage girl B who is her best friend.
Horse moves yard.
Couple of days later horse is up for sale, £500, must go today.
Horse sold in a couple of hours. 
Sister of teenage girl B says on for sale post hope new owners had vetted as horse had been beaten
Teenage girl B gets her sister to remove accusation
Teenage girl A posts picture of new loan horse same day

Pass the popcorn! But in all seriousness the trend for young girls trading, swapping, selling horses is worrying. There seem to be a few who crop up on the Scottish horsey pages regularly.


----------



## Leo Walker (10 December 2015)

cinnamontoast said:



			Not Herts, was it? A girl on my yard had a few and advertised for this and actually got people! Bonkers!
		
Click to expand...

I cant even get someone to ride mine for free! Hes green in the school, but bombproof safe and a really nice hack as he loves it, so he marches out all happy to be going. I love hacking him out as you can feel how much he enjoys it. I dont even care if they do jobs, in fact I could be persuaded to brush him off and hand him over tacked up ready to go, then sort him when he gets back. And if you wanted to do more I would pay your entry fees or hunting subs, so long as you got him fit enough to do that.

No takers! Maybe I should advertise him for a big fee for brushing and patting only?! He does give amazing kisses and has been trained to participate in mutual grooming without using his teeth, so maybe that makes him special and I'm doing it all wrong?!


----------



## SpottyMare (10 December 2015)

catembi said:



			H'mm, but there was a 16.2 appy x here https://www.facebook.com/groups/593026207387486/permalink/970513469638756/

for £600.  I don't think he's my type as not athletic enough, but he's got a kind face & I wish someone would jolly well buy him...maybe the lady quoted by Spottymare...to stop me being tempted!

T x
		
Click to expand...

I've just asked to join that group so I can see him   Although he's a bit big for her looking at her wishlist...  I know there are horses out there for that kind of price, it was just that she seemed to expect a lot for the money she was offering


----------



## SpottyMare (10 December 2015)

AppyLover said:



			haha I think we are part of the same group on FB lol I got my Appy at 18 months only for 850 (He's worth every penny and more to me anyway) and even I know thats a damn good price compared to some I see  but they can do anything

Click to expand...

It's actually quite a sensible group normally (at least the bits I've seen), which is why that one stuck out I think! I'm now curious as to who you are by the way  

But you bought yours at 18 months, and not ready made which is a bit different from wanting the moon on a stick for peanuts  And you're quite right about them being able to do anything.  I have a 3 and a half year old appy mare, who in about a year will be all those things on that ladies wish list (apart from being over 16hh).  But she'll be like that partly because she has a lovely temperament anyway, and partly because of all the stuff I've done with her (I got her at 6 months old).  She'll never be going anywhere, but even without my rose tinted, incredibly biased specs on she's worth more than £700.  With them, she's priceless!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (10 December 2015)

FrankieCob said:



			I cant even get someone to ride mine for free! Hes green in the school, but bombproof safe and a really nice hack as he loves it, so he marches out all happy to be going. I love hacking him out as you can feel how much he enjoys it. I dont even care if they do jobs, in fact I could be persuaded to brush him off and hand him over tacked up ready to go, then sort him when he gets back. And if you wanted to do more I would pay your entry fees or hunting subs, so long as you got him fit enough to do that.

No takers! Maybe I should advertise him for a big fee for brushing and patting only?! He does give amazing kisses and has been trained to participate in mutual grooming without using his teeth, so maybe that makes him special and I'm doing it all wrong?!
		
Click to expand...

Tell me about it! I gave up looking for a paying sharer and now have an amazing lady who turns out every morning, does whole weekends, has done 3 nights this week when I've been mad busy and buys treats, bedding and generally treats him like her own. She's fabulous and is a dressage rider! I am so lucky. 

The money was never an issue, I just always thought it was what you did, like I did when I shared, but having someone reliable who communicates and cares for the horse properly is absolutely priceless.


----------



## AppyLover (10 December 2015)

SpottyMare said:



			It's actually quite a sensible group normally (at least the bits I've seen), which is why that one stuck out I think! I'm now curious as to who you are by the way  

But you bought yours at 18 months, and not ready made which is a bit different from wanting the moon on a stick for peanuts  And you're quite right about them being able to do anything.  I have a 3 and a half year old appy mare, who in about a year will be all those things on that ladies wish list (apart from being over 16hh).  But she'll be like that partly because she has a lovely temperament anyway, and partly because of all the stuff I've done with her (I got her at 6 months old).  She'll never be going anywhere, but even without my rose tinted, incredibly biased specs on she's worth more than £700.  With them, she's priceless! 

Click to expand...

hehe My boy is Ted the now almost 3 YO bay near leopard who "Shares" his cob girlfriends dinner lol. Ted's stuck with me for life to he wont go anywhere (i joke if anyone ever took him they would return him with a note stuck to his butt saying we cant deal with him have him back haha) they def suck you in with their personalities and looks, they manage to have a look in their eyes that says forgive me I didn't mean to just be a complete terror and the thought of selling me never crossed your mind lol I am looking forward to next year for a bit of hacking then see what we like once he's a bit older


----------



## *Sahara (11 December 2015)

lrw0250 said:



			Got to love a good Facebook drama! I am following one just now that goes something like this: 

Teenage girl A has tb mare who she 'adores' and is 'her life'. Masses of photos of how horse jumping huge fences.
Horse goes on loan to teenage girl B who is her best friend.
Horse moves yard.
Couple of days later horse is up for sale, £500, must go today.
Horse sold in a couple of hours. 
Sister of teenage girl B says on for sale post hope new owners had vetted as horse had been beaten
Teenage girl B gets her sister to remove accusation
Teenage girl A posts picture of new loan horse same day

Pass the popcorn! But in all seriousness the trend for young girls trading, swapping, selling horses is worrying. There seem to be a few who crop up on the Scottish horsey pages regularly.
		
Click to expand...

Than sort of thing really riles me :mad3:


----------



## PaddyMonty (11 December 2015)

FrankieCob said:



			I cant even get someone to ride mine for free!.... in fact I could be persuaded to brush him off and hand him over tacked up ready to go, then sort him when he gets back. And if you wanted to do more I would pay your entry fees or hunting subs, so long as you got him fit enough to do that.
		
Click to expand...

Now that's my kind of owner  (although hot chocolate ready for when I dismount would be a nice touch) but iirc he is a little small for me


----------



## WelshD (11 December 2015)

FrankieCob said:



			I cant even get someone to ride mine for free! Hes green in the school, but bombproof safe and a really nice hack as he loves it, so he marches out all happy to be going. I love hacking him out as you can feel how much he enjoys it. I dont even care if they do jobs, in fact I could be persuaded to brush him off and hand him over tacked up ready to go, then sort him when he gets back. And if you wanted to do more I would pay your entry fees or hunting subs, so long as you got him fit enough to do that.
		
Click to expand...

I have the same problem with my small pony. Something I would have jumped at as a kid - I find it most odd

I'm only about five miles from you, perhaps its geographical!!


----------



## Leo Walker (11 December 2015)

I think thats his problem. Hes 14.1/2hh HW cob. People think he will be a plod and/or too small for them.I just pay my instructor to ride him now. Saves me the hassle of unreliable idiots


----------



## Leo Walker (11 December 2015)

WelshD said:



			I have the same problem with my small pony. Something I would have jumped at as a kid - I find it most odd

I'm only about five miles from you, perhaps its geographical!!
		
Click to expand...

Possibly. I only know of one horse with a sharer at my yard, and she pays a small fortune for something that wont hack out alone, so shes stuck in the school most of the time, so who knows!


----------



## Pippity (11 December 2015)

FrankieCob said:



			I think thats his problem. Hes 14.1/2hh HW cob. People think he will be a plod and/or too small for them.I just pay my instructor to ride him now. Saves me the hassle of unreliable idiots 

Click to expand...

I really wish I lived closer to you!


----------



## exracehorse (11 December 2015)

Facebook Essex horse riders had a post put up yesterday ' horse hasn't eaten or drunk water for two days and is laying down all the time, what should I do'   I dared to say are you being serious, why haven't you called a vet?  And then I was told I was being horrible as she only wanted some advice. Advice! The horse could have been dying with colic. Who leaves their horse like that for two days without calling a vet. Not a horse forum. And why do the responses say 'hun' a lot, hate hate that word


----------



## *Sahara (11 December 2015)

exracehorse said:



			Facebook Essex horse riders had a post put up yesterday ' horse hasn't eaten or drunk water for two days and is laying down all the time, what should I do'   I dared to say are you being serious, why haven't you called a vet?  And then I was told I was being horrible as she only wanted some advice. Advice! The horse could have been dying with colic. Who leaves their horse like that for two days without calling a vet. Not a horse forum. And why do the responses say 'hun' a lot, hate hate that word
		
Click to expand...

how people like that get there hands on horses is beyond me...and yes the word hun, hate that word as much as chav speak :blue:


----------



## EQUIDAE (11 December 2015)

I'm in the same boat too - 14h3 mare who I would love someone to have a bit of jumping fun with but cannot find anyone reliable. She's a cracking mare who will jump 1m10 and never stops - can I find anyone? Nope


----------



## Leo Walker (11 December 2015)

Pippity said:



			I really wish I lived closer to you!
		
Click to expand...

Not as much as me! :lol:



EQUIDAE said:



			I'm in the same boat too - 14h3 mare who I would love someone to have a bit of jumping fun with but cannot find anyone reliable. She's a cracking mare who will jump 1m10 and never stops - can I find anyone? Nope 

Click to expand...

I dont get it! I dont get paid for shares anyway. But it seems some people find lovely reliable people who pay through the nose and no one else can find anyone!


----------



## glamourpuss (12 December 2015)

I've given up advertising the 2 I've got for share.
Horse 1 - been there done it, ex-eventer 100% in every way. Got one woman who wanted shoes on him, but me to pay. This horse hasn't worn or needed shoes for over 3 years, but she claimed she had never ridden an unshod horse & didn't want to start now. 

Horse 2 - another eventer. Not a novice ride but safe & not nasty. Completely fixed old injury means I would rather he stayed at the low levels of eventing. Absolute rosette machine SJ & dressage. Would suit a teenager who wants to have lots of fun. Can't even get anyone to look at him.

No costs, transport to shows, opportunity to train with an Olympic medalist, private yard, no limit on days.

Then I see an advert on FB for a sharer for an unridden 3 year old for £50 a month for 3 days a week & people seem to be falling over themselves to get that one.

I don't get it &#128542;


----------



## EQUIDAE (12 December 2015)

Did we ever find out why the OP was hit with the ban stick?


----------



## *Sahara (12 December 2015)

EQUIDAE said:



			Did we ever find out why the OP was hit with the ban stick?
		
Click to expand...

What!  :eek3:


----------



## miss_c (12 December 2015)

One on FB today saying they wanted to change to shavings but it would cost too much to set the bed up so could people kindly donate bales of shavings to them?!


----------



## lunarmagic (12 December 2015)

miss_c said:



			One on FB today saying they wanted to change to shavings but it would cost too much to set the bed up so could people kindly donate bales of shavings to them?!
		
Click to expand...

Just seen this one, actually thought it was a windup &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## miss_c (12 December 2015)

lunarmagic said:



			Just seen this one, actually thought it was a windup &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;
		
Click to expand...

Well she got rather arsey when told no! Lol!


----------



## lunarmagic (12 December 2015)

miss_c said:



			Well she got rather arsey when told no! Lol!
		
Click to expand...

Can't believe the cheek of it and your right about her being shocked with the reactions she got&#128514;&#128584;


----------



## DirectorFury (12 December 2015)

lunarmagic said:



			Just seen this one, actually thought it was a windup &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;
		
Click to expand...

I thought that too, but no. Liked all the suggestions that the horse could sleep on its 'cushions' &#55357;&#56834;.


----------



## Araboo27 (12 December 2015)

cinnamontoast said:



			Not Herts, was it? A girl on my yard had a few and advertised for this and actually got people! Bonkers!
		
Click to expand...

I think I saw it on a Manchester group? Maybe not, my memory is shocking &#128514; It was a Shire X


----------



## Frumpoon (12 December 2015)

EQUIDAE said:



			Did we ever find out why the OP was hit with the ban stick?
		
Click to expand...

 Where are you based? I'd love to find a jumping school mistress


----------



## EQUIDAE (12 December 2015)

Frumpoon said:



			Where are you based? I'd love to find a jumping school mistress
		
Click to expand...

 OL13 post code


----------



## Leo Walker (12 December 2015)

DirectorFury said:



			I thought that too, but no. Liked all the suggestions that the horse could sleep on its 'cushions' &#65533;&#65533;.
		
Click to expand...

me too :lol:


----------



## Iwantakitten (12 December 2015)

Saw a fab one a couple days ago on one of our local groups. Something along the lines of "wanted: safe and sensible type for novice rider, must hack alone and in company and work nicely in school, 8 years plus. Budget of £300"


----------



## Dizzle (13 December 2015)

"Does anyone have any sedalin for sale"

Ummmm, yes, I keep a regular supply of prescription drugs to sell on the black market...


----------



## *Sahara (13 December 2015)

Oh god, I just saw one on preloved, doggy related, and reads like this:

any big dog wanted 

 im looking for a nice big dog not to old and not a pup staffy rottie akita husky any think like that please must be free or very cheep as single parent with kids lol and on bennafits

...if you're a single parent with more than one kid and on benafits then maybe a big dog, like the one they are after, is defiantly not a good idea!! having to sit on my hands.


----------



## Polar Bear9 (13 December 2015)

glamourpuss said:



			I've given up advertising the 2 I've got for share.
Horse 1 - been there done it, ex-eventer 100% in every way. Got one woman who wanted shoes on him, but me to pay. This horse hasn't worn or needed shoes for over 3 years, but she claimed she had never ridden an unshod horse & didn't want to start now. 

Horse 2 - another eventer. Not a novice ride but safe & not nasty. Completely fixed old injury means I would rather he stayed at the low levels of eventing. Absolute rosette machine SJ & dressage. Would suit a teenager who wants to have lots of fun. Can't even get anyone to look at him.

No costs, transport to shows, opportunity to train with an Olympic medalist, private yard, no limit on days.

Then I see an advert on FB for a sharer for an unridden 3 year old for £50 a month for 3 days a week & people seem to be falling over themselves to get that one.

I don't get it &#128542;
		
Click to expand...

What the hell?! If you're anywhere near me (Hampshire), I'd jump at this!


----------



## Knockadoon (13 December 2015)

Quality haulage for sale. Photo of bales not a lorry.


----------



## *Sahara (14 December 2015)

Knockadoon said:



			Quality haulage for sale. Photo of bales not a lorry.
		
Click to expand...

:lol: I love that!


----------



## Araboo27 (17 December 2015)

Here's a classic -

"I know this may be a long shot but does any one have a beginner/kid safe horse that I could ride for free? I been riding on and off for 15-16 yrs now. The reason I'm looking for a beginner/kid safe horse is bc I had an accident in August I got the ok from my dr to start riding again 
So I'm looking for one that I could start back on slowly 
I would like it to be a mare bc I have better luck with them just no mustangs or thoroughbred or green broke horses
Would like it to be under 15  hangs Bc I'm only 5ft4in-5ft5ins and I have a hard time getting on and must be able to carry around 175-180ib 
Around/close to the springtown to area (no more then 45mins away)  
*plz no negative comments* thank you''

There are no words &#128563;


----------



## puli (17 December 2015)

catwithclaws said:



			The ones which want a paragon of virtue, 15-16hh 6-9 years old, jumps DC round foxhunter with a novice, but hacks alone and in company with a granny, can be handled on the ground by an unborn child. With the aforementioned Albion tack and Rambo rugs, delivered to the stable. Free or under £200. I really have to bite my tongue when I see these 

Click to expand...

Yep I seen a lot of them I own a horse that is basically the horse described above. 6 year old 15hh good to handle. Can be hacked out by a total novice and hacks alone and in company he will also go anywhere. He is great in the school and with a novice he plods in the school with an experienced rider he wakes up and works well. He can also jump 90cm and has been hunting and has done xc courses and hunter trails. He also loads and is great to clip and shoe and is great with the dentist but he cost me 2500 pounds no one in their right mind would sell a horse like him for free or under £200


----------



## EQUIDAE (18 December 2015)

puli said:



			Yep I seen a lot of them I own a horse that is basically the horse described above. 6 year old 15hh good to handle. Can be hacked out by a total novice and hacks alone and in company he will also go anywhere. He is great in the school and with a novice he plods in the school with an experienced rider he wakes up and works well. He can also jump 90cm and has been hunting and has done xc courses and hunter trails. He also loads and is great to clip and shoe and is great with the dentist but he cost me 2500 pounds no one in their right mind would sell a horse like him for free or under £200
		
Click to expand...

Someone offered me £4500 for my mare who is as described - she wasn't even for sale...


----------



## FfionWinnie (18 December 2015)

"I'm looking for a 6ft3 Bucas power turnout must be in perfect condition with no rips or tears and NO SILLY PRICES!"


The last three words drive me completely mental!


----------



## miss_c (18 December 2015)

FfionWinnie said:



			"I'm looking for a 6ft3 Bucas power turnout must be in perfect condition with no rips or tears and NO SILLY PRICES!"


The last three words drive me completely mental!
		
Click to expand...

Yes.... Just as bad as the other infamous three... 'Must be cheap'!!


----------



## FfionWinnie (18 December 2015)

miss_c said:



			Yes.... Just as bad as the other infamous three... 'Must be cheap'!!
		
Click to expand...

Or free


(And I am actually looking for one if anyone wants to give one away, it's to a good cause, would mean the world to my horse and mean I could spend more on chocolate and other tat if I got one free)


----------



## Tiddlypom (18 December 2015)

Any number of transport wanted posts, from x to y on such and such a date, will 'pay towards diesel'.

And they get people offering to take them!


----------



## FfionWinnie (18 December 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			Any number of transport wanted posts, from x to y on such and such a date, will 'pay towards diesel'.

And they get people offering to take them!
		
Click to expand...

I love it when they are "happy" to pay towards diesel.


----------



## EQUIDAE (21 December 2015)

Seen a great one - the owner is deadly serious and said I was clueless when I suggested it was cheeky to charge for a loan on top of them paying for livery...


----------



## Vodkagirly (21 December 2015)

EQUIDAE said:



			Seen a great one - the owner is deadly serious and said I was clueless when I suggested it was cheeky to charge for a loan on top of them paying for livery...






Click to expand...

He is in the US, leasing arrangements are the norm.there.


----------



## maisie06 (21 December 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			Any number of transport wanted posts, from x to y on such and such a date, will 'pay towards diesel'.

And they get people offering to take them!
		
Click to expand...

LOL!! I had a message once from a local well know horse collector wanting me to pick up a mare.....50 mile round trip and she would give me £20!!!!!!!!!!! well, you can gues what I said - it certainly was NOT yes!!!


----------



## EQUIDAE (21 December 2015)

Vodkagirly said:



			He is in the US, leasing arrangements are the norm.there.
		
Click to expand...

The owners certainly have it sussed! None of this 'why should I have to pay £25 a week and do jobs as well?'


----------



## Casey76 (21 December 2015)

EQUIDAE said:



			Seen a great one - the owner is deadly serious and said I was clueless when I suggested it was cheeky to charge for a loan on top of them paying for livery...
		
Click to expand...

But it's not a loan, it's a lease.  They are also common here in France, though more for confirmed competition horses, rather than run-of-the-mill all rounders


----------



## lrw0250 (22 December 2015)

Just popped up on my timeline - desperately need help with horse a few days a week over Christmas holidays due to work commitments. Includes turning out, mucking out, riding etc. Small financial contribution required. 

So wants someone to pay her to be her part time groom !


----------



## Regandal (22 December 2015)

lrw0250 said:



			Just popped up on my timeline - desperately need help with horse a few days a week over Christmas holidays due to work commitments. Includes turning out, mucking out, riding etc. Small financial contribution required. 

So wants someone to pay her to be her part time groom !
		
Click to expand...

I saw that one as well.  Thought about replying, but came to my senses!


----------



## EQUIDAE (22 December 2015)

lrw0250 said:



			Just popped up on my timeline - desperately need help with horse a few days a week over Christmas holidays due to work commitments. Includes turning out, mucking out, riding etc. Small financial contribution required. 

So wants someone to pay her to be her part time groom !
		
Click to expand...

Wow just wow!


----------



## dibbin (22 December 2015)

lrw0250 said:



			Just popped up on my timeline - desperately need help with horse a few days a week over Christmas holidays due to work commitments. Includes turning out, mucking out, riding etc. Small financial contribution required. 

So wants someone to pay her to be her part time groom !
		
Click to expand...

Dammit, you beat me to it, I literally just came on here to post about this one! What a cracker! I was going to comment but saw that a couple of people already had ... may switch on FB notifications so I can break out the popcorn when it inevitably gets abusive


----------



## EQUIDAE (22 December 2015)

Not seen that one - there must be pages I don't even know about!


----------



## lrw0250 (22 December 2015)

I did just comment after someone defended it by say a share is cheaper than a riding school!


----------



## dibbin (22 December 2015)

lrw0250 said:



			I did just comment after someone defended it by say a share is cheaper than a riding school!
		
Click to expand...

I saw your comment, couldn't agree more ... she's not offering a share, she wants someone to pay for the privilege of looking after her horse for her! What are some of these people on ... ?


----------



## Embo (22 December 2015)

I saw one this morning, someone looking for livery. MUST have good year round turnout, MUST have excellent facilities. MUST be cheap.

...what are these people on??


----------



## Mari (22 December 2015)

Just wondering.  Where are these Facebook posts?  Must be somewhere I don't go as I never see them so have to come on here to see them.


----------



## Regandal (22 December 2015)

Mari said:



			Just wondering.  Where are these Facebook posts?  Must be somewhere I don't go as I never see them so have to come on here to see them.
		
Click to expand...

Horsebay seems to harbour a lot of them


----------



## Clare85 (22 December 2015)

Saw one the other day asking for a sharer for a 2.5 year old - sharer was expected to school and hack the pony during the week as it is schooled by someone else on the weekends - sharer needed to be experienced as the pony needs bringing on. Of course, a financial contribution was required! Took all my willpower not to comment.

Also saw one the other day from a girl asking for help as her green 3 year old won't go forward in the school. This is from a girl who regularly posts, and judging from her questions, she seems extremely inexperienced. Someone actually commented to say "have you tried a whip?" I suggested that she should find a decent instructor to help her. The next day, there was a post offering the pony for sale.


----------



## exracehorse (24 December 2015)

http://m.horsemart.co.uk/free-loan-stuning-event-dressage-all-rounder/Horses-for-Loan/454877


----------



## exracehorse (24 December 2015)

I know it's not Facebook but really wierd advert


----------



## nuttychestnut (24 December 2015)

Very very odd!!


----------



## Regandal (24 December 2015)

That made me feel ill reading that. An entire side of A4  with no punctuation.


----------



## FfionWinnie (24 December 2015)

I think basically I win with this spot. What the actual???







As its Christmas, I would send my oh who is a fencing contractor tomorrow, trouble is, he needs to charge silly prices to keep me in my horse habit


----------



## exracehorse (24 December 2015)

nuttychestnut said:



			Very very odd!!
		
Click to expand...

 I'm impressed with the fact it rears on command and jig jogs on the spot and will deck you on a hack. Might ring up !


----------



## Regandal (24 December 2015)

exracehorse said:



			I'm impressed with the fact it rears on command and jig jogs on the spot and will deck you on a hack. Might ring up !
		
Click to expand...

Must be camera shy as well,  going by that pic.


----------



## Araboo27 (24 December 2015)

exracehorse said:



http://m.horsemart.co.uk/free-loan-stuning-event-dressage-all-rounder/Horses-for-Loan/454877

Click to expand...

Wow, that's bizarre!! &#128584;


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 December 2015)

exracehorse said:



http://m.horsemart.co.uk/free-loan-stuning-event-dressage-all-rounder/Horses-for-Loan/454877

Click to expand...

Wow, so an ill-mannered horse who has never been properly schooled and is basically dangerous (but a kid could ride it?!) and the owner can barely write. I have every faith that this horse would be perfect for my 2 year old cousin!


----------



## maisie06 (24 December 2015)

exracehorse said:



http://m.horsemart.co.uk/free-loan-stuning-event-dressage-all-rounder/Horses-for-Loan/454877

Click to expand...

The "rear on command " bit has sealed the deal for me!!!!  OMG took all my time and made my eyes go funny reading that - hope the advertiser drives a bus better than they write a paragraph...


----------



## exracehorse (24 December 2015)

nuttychestnut said:



			Very very odd!!
		
Click to expand...




Regandal said:



			Must be camera shy as well,  going by that pic.
		
Click to expand...

.  Ha ha. Funny. Most bizarre advert I have ever read.


----------



## exracehorse (24 December 2015)

maisie06 said:



			The "rear on command " bit has sealed the deal for me!!!!  OMG took all my time and made my eyes go funny reading that - hope the advertiser drives a bus better than they write a paragraph...
		
Click to expand...

. Can he actually read the road signs?  Apparently takes 45 mins to warm up! Is that after he decks you in the road?


----------



## miss_c (24 December 2015)

exracehorse said:



http://m.horsemart.co.uk/free-loan-stuning-event-dressage-all-rounder/Horses-for-Loan/454877

Click to expand...

That's got to be a wind up ad surely... Scary if not!  Not sure if the horse is either behind the highest door ever or is most definitely not 15.3hh!


----------



## Sukistokes2 (24 December 2015)

Mari said:



			Just wondering.  Where are these Facebook posts?  Must be somewhere I don't go as I never see them so have to come on here to see them.
		
Click to expand...

Join Kent Equine Grapevine always a hoot! 

Love the one about not feeding your horses anything  odd  on Christmas Day because it will give them colic and they could die! I've had horses for forty  years etc etc etc......... The only thing I have learnt after 40+ years is how much I have to learn. 

I'm pretty sure the vet once advised my sister to add Guinness to her young horses feed to help build him up.......very long time ago!


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (24 December 2015)

I am in disbelief at something I have just read. A lady who is very well known for picking up horses and selling them at the drop of a hat, mostly because she decides she doesn't want a horse that week, bought a horse from a very well known dealer (not the best rep I'll give you that).  Has had the horse since Sunday, writes a horrified post on Facebook about how she has been ripped off, the horse is so nervous and a maniac, THEN turns out she has already written a Preloved advert trying to flog the horse as a 100% all rounder saint. 

And she doesn't see the problem with this at all?!


----------



## Nessa4 (25 December 2015)

Regandal said:



			That made me feel ill reading that. An entire side of A4  with no punctuation.
		
Click to expand...

Congrats for reading it - I couldn't finish!  Was totally out of breath!


----------



## Nessa4 (25 December 2015)

Just had another attempt and got a bit further.  Why would you want a horse to rear on command?????


----------



## Spilletta (25 December 2015)

FfionWinnie said:



			I think basically I win with this spot. What the actual???







I suppose silly prices are ok rest of the year, then... 

Afraid I couldn't make it through all that loan advertisement, but doesn't half make you wonder how some people think.

Sorry for any formatting issues - not very good trying to quote on my phone, and better dash now - Merry Christmas everyone.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## [59668] (25 December 2015)

Are you in Kent FW?


----------



## FfionWinnie (25 December 2015)

[59668] said:



			Are you in Kent FW?
		
Click to expand...

No I just saw it on FB. See similar ones wanting brilliant farriers who can come tomorrow to put one shoe on and aren't expensive all the time!


----------



## Redders (25 December 2015)

That adverts for the free loan made me feel sad for the horse  and gave me a headache!


----------



## Nessa4 (26 December 2015)

Spilletta said:





FfionWinnie said:



			I think basically I win with this spot. What the actual???







I suppose silly prices are ok rest of the year, then... 

Afraid I couldn't make it through all that loan advertisement, but doesn't half make you wonder how some people think.

Sorry for any formatting issues - not very good trying to quote on my phone, and better dash now - Merry Christmas everyone.
		
Click to expand...

Or indeed IF some people think!!!   Condiments of the seasoning to all!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Crugeran Celt (26 December 2015)

I can't believe they actually have serious replies to some of these.  I have posted before for a rider for my gelding with no financial or work contribution just hacking to keep him fit and  failed to find anyone.


----------



## equestriansports (26 December 2015)

Anyone seen the little cob mare on BSJA? Unless she's collected tonight or tomorrow morning she's being put down. Fine to be ridden by confident rider apparently but spins and bucks with a nervous rider. Separation anxiety, breaks fencing, has tried to kick. I feel so desperately sad for this mare, if only I had the experience and money.


----------



## Araboo27 (26 December 2015)

equestriansports said:



			Anyone seen the little cob mare on BSJA? Unless she's collected tonight or tomorrow morning she's being put down. Fine to be ridden by confident rider apparently but spins and bucks with a nervous rider. Separation anxiety, breaks fencing, has tried to kick. I feel so desperately sad for this mare, if only I had the experience and money.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, heartbreaking &#128542;


----------



## fairyclare (26 December 2015)

equestriansports said:



			Anyone seen the little cob mare on BSJA? Unless she's collected tonight or tomorrow morning she's being put down. Fine to be ridden by confident rider apparently but spins and bucks with a nervous rider. Separation anxiety, breaks fencing, has tried to kick. I feel so desperately sad for this mare, if only I had the experience and money.
		
Click to expand...

I have just read that on a Barefoot page - shocking!


----------



## equestriansports (26 December 2015)

Surely the money spent on putting the horse to sleep (on a Sunday call out fee!)  could be spent sending the horse to a reputable trainer and then trying to sell? The girl said 'she's perfect one minute and the next she's naughty', wonder if the usual checks have been done?


----------



## Dancing_Diva (26 December 2015)

If it was closer I'd give the poor thing a chance. No wonder why it's like it is, been passed around over the past six months, has most likely never been somewhere long enough to truly settle and gain someones proper trust :-( 

Equestriansport it'll cost them a huge amount more to send the horse away to a trainer then what it will to pay call out and have it PTS and disposed of in a Sunday! 

It's sad and people will disagree but I'd rather see it be PTS then given away free and God knows what happen to it should it fall into the wrong hands!


----------



## equestriansports (26 December 2015)

Dancing_Diva said:



			If it was closer I'd give the poor thing a chance. No wonder why it's like it is, been passed around over the past six months, has most likely never been somewhere long enough to truly settle and gain someones proper trust :-( 

Equestriansport it'll cost them a huge amount more to send the horse away to a trainer then what it will to pay call out and have it PTS and disposed of in a Sunday! 

It's sad and people will disagree but I'd rather see it be PTS then given away free and God knows what happen to it should it fall into the wrong hands!
		
Click to expand...

It cost me £150 for a weeks schooling livery, pts and disposal will cost more than that. Even if it's just a week schooling livery, it's a step further along than the mare is now. Completely agree that PTS would be better than falling into the hands of someone unsuitable though, it could be an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Ddraig_wen (27 December 2015)

I've seen this post about the coloured mare pop up on a few of the facebook groups. Seems she's saying she's found her a home pending collection now.





I put an ad up asking if anyone wanted to ride out a few times a week. Experienced only due to stallions on the yard. Not asking for anyone to do any schooling for me  and not asking for a financial contribution but offering opportunity to compete for the right person and got this response:

I will com ride you're horses for you if you giv me £15 an hour as you are nt capable yourself. If you want me to compet for you it wil be £80 evry day. I expect you wil let me ride the best ones an can my friends com with me? I wont to ride stallion very much and hav promise my dad I can use one on my girl. Please pm me as soon as you wont so we can com to payment arrangement.



Errrmmm....


----------



## DirectorFury (27 December 2015)

Ddraig_wen said:



			I will com ride you're horses for you if you giv me £15 an hour as you are nt capable yourself. If you want me to compet for you it wil be £80 evry day. I expect you wil let me ride the best ones an can my friends com with me? I wont to ride stallion very much and hav promise my dad I can use one on my girl. Please pm me as soon as you wont so we can com to payment arrangement.
		
Click to expand...

:O <--- gobsmacked. And what have they got against the poor letter 'e' :'(.

I assume you won't be rushing to take them up on this wonderful offer? . Sadly I bet you get a mouthful of abuse when you decline!


----------



## Ddraig_wen (27 December 2015)

DirectorFury said:



			:O <--- gobsmacked. And what have they got against the poor letter 'e' :'(.

I assume you won't be rushing to take them up on this wonderful offer? . Sadly I bet you get a mouthful of abuse when you decline!
		
Click to expand...

I definitely won't be rushing to take them up on it haha.  I've sent them a politely worded PM explaining that I'm not looking for anyone to do my work for me at the moment and that the stallions are ridden and handled by myself only. If she wishes to present a mare for covering then if she is of sufficient quality and has had all the necessary checks she can pay her stud fee and be covered.   Awaiting my abuse to start


----------



## FfionWinnie (27 December 2015)

Ddraig_wen said:



			I've seen this post about the coloured mare pop up on a few of the facebook groups. Seems she's saying she's found her a home pending collection now.





I put an ad up asking if anyone wanted to ride out a few times a week. Experienced only due to stallions on the yard. Not asking for anyone to do any schooling for me  and not asking for a financial contribution but offering opportunity to compete for the right person and got this response:

I will com ride you're horses for you if you giv me £15 an hour as you are nt capable yourself. If you want me to compet for you it wil be £80 evry day. I expect you wil let me ride the best ones an can my friends com with me? I wont to ride stallion very much and hav promise my dad I can use one on my girl. Please pm me as soon as you wont so we can com to payment arrangement.



Errrmmm....
		
Click to expand...

Snap her up before you miss out


----------



## miss_c (27 December 2015)

Ddraig_wen said:



			I put an ad up asking if anyone wanted to ride out a few times a week. Experienced only due to stallions on the yard. Not asking for anyone to do any schooling for me  and not asking for a financial contribution but offering opportunity to compete for the right person and got this response:

I will com ride you're horses for you if you giv me £15 an hour as you are nt capable yourself. If you want me to compet for you it wil be £80 evry day. I expect you wil let me ride the best ones an can my friends com with me? I wont to ride stallion very much and hav promise my dad I can use one on my girl. Please pm me as soon as you wont so we can com to payment arrangement.



Errrmmm....
		
Click to expand...


Oh Ddraig_wen please do let us know if you get a reply to your declination and what they say!  That's an absolute corker!


----------



## EQUIDAE (29 December 2015)

Ddraig_wen said:



			I've seen this post about the coloured mare pop up on a few of the facebook groups. Seems she's saying she's found her a home pending collection now.





I put an ad up asking if anyone wanted to ride out a few times a week. Experienced only due to stallions on the yard. Not asking for anyone to do any schooling for me  and not asking for a financial contribution but offering opportunity to compete for the right person and got this response:

I will com ride you're horses for you if you giv me £15 an hour as you are nt capable yourself. If you want me to compet for you it wil be £80 evry day. I expect you wil let me ride the best ones an can my friends com with me? I wont to ride stallion very much and hav promise my dad I can use one on my girl. Please pm me as soon as you wont so we can com to payment arrangement.



Errrmmm....
		
Click to expand...

I'm in exactly the same position - I would have killed for an opportunity like that as a teen yet kids these days want paying. No jobs just rides and I can't find anyone for love nor money!


----------



## rachk89 (29 December 2015)

Ddraig_wen said:



			I will com ride you're horses for you if you giv me £15 an hour as you are nt capable yourself. If you want me to compet for you it wil be £80 evry day. I expect you wil let me ride the best ones an can my friends com with me? I wont to ride stallion very much and hav promise my dad I can use one on my girl. Please pm me as soon as you wont so we can com to payment arrangement.
		
Click to expand...

I think the best part of that is that apparently you aren't capable of riding your own horses and the person who replied is.

Think they are taking the mick though to get a reaction that can't actually be serious.


----------



## dizzyneddy (29 December 2015)

Someone in north yorkshire has a wanted ad with the heading stating a shetland pony wanted stallion considered. Then in the ad itself states that he has a good home awaiting for afew ponys which must be free with papers & have no problems he has 26 acres for them to Rome with shelters so if you need one rehomed to get in touch.

Me think there is going to be some irresponsible breeding program without a thought for quality of potential stock but on the basis of making a quick buck. 

Then l've seen another ad from a lady who wants a 16hh horse & a small pony such as a shetland for her 6 year old both of which must be free. 

Words simply fail me &#129296;


----------



## stilltrying (29 December 2015)

"SHARER WANTED - to break in my youngster as i dont have time, must be experienced, financial contribution required"

So you want someone to pay you, to break in your horse.....gotta love the Kent Equestrian Grapevine!


----------



## EQUIDAE (29 December 2015)

Saw this little gem - bearing in mind this type of pony can sell for as much as £5k - guess what their budget is?







They want it loan with view to buy in June...


----------



## DirectorFury (29 December 2015)

EQUIDAE said:



			Saw this little gem - bearing in mind this type of pony can sell for as much as £5k - guess what their budget is?

They want it loan with view to buy in June...
		
Click to expand...

They do realise they're looking for a pony, not a robot, right?


----------



## dizzyneddy (29 December 2015)

EQUIDAE said:



			Saw this little gem - bearing in mind this type of pony can sell for as much as £5k - guess what their budget is?







They want it loan with view to buy in June...
		
Click to expand...

Just love it &#128514;


----------



## dibbin (29 December 2015)

I'm guessing a budget of about £500 ...


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (29 December 2015)

8 people like that post? Presumably because Facebook doesn't have a 'Despair' option.


----------



## DirectorFury (29 December 2015)

Magnetic Sparrow said:



			8 people like that post? Presumably because Facebook doesn't have a 'Despair' option.
		
Click to expand...

^ &#55357;&#56834;.

I would use that option a lot at the moment. It seems that everyone swapped their common sense for Xmas presents!


----------



## dibbin (5 January 2016)

Saw one this morning - horse for sale advert posted, no price in the ad but plenty of other info, owner says to PM for more details. 

First comment: "how much??" 
Owner replies: "can you send a PM please."
Commenter: "well I don't know if I'm buying just curious how much"

Either send a PM if you're that curious, or go kick someone else's tyres!

(For the record, adverts without prices do annoy me)


----------



## *Sahara (5 January 2016)

dibbin said:



			Saw one this morning - horse for sale advert posted, no price in the ad but plenty of other info, owner says to PM for more details. 

First comment: "how much??" 
Owner replies: "can you send a PM please."
Commenter: "well I don't know if I'm buying just curious how much"

Either send a PM if you're that curious, or go kick someone else's tyres!

(For the record, adverts without prices do annoy me)
		
Click to expand...

Same here.


----------



## hairycob (5 January 2016)

There was one yesterday on  alocal page - horse has been on/off lame for some time, had been transported to another yard & was now very lame with a swollen leg (& I think it was hot as well). Wanted people to tell her what was wrong with the horse as she couldn't afford a vet. Got told by many people that she needed to speak to a vet not randoms on Facebook. Moaned that she wasn't afer a diagnosis, just someone tto tell her what was wrong! Thread then disappeared.


----------



## dibbin (5 January 2016)

hairycob said:



			There was one yesterday on  alocal page - horse has been on/off lame for some time, had been transported to another yard & was now very lame with a swollen leg (& I think it was hot as well). Wanted people to tell her what was wrong with the horse as she couldn't afford a vet. Got told by many people that she needed to speak to a vet not randoms on Facebook. Moaned that she wasn't afer a diagnosis, just someone tto tell her what was wrong! Thread then disappeared.
		
Click to expand...

There was one very similar to that on one of my local pages this morning ... *shakes head*


----------



## hannahlow (6 January 2016)

Tern said:



			This one young girl who is known and has been chucked off a couple yards, is not very experienced, obsessed with Justin Bieber (She at one point had her job as "Justin Bieber's Bed - classy right?!?) is constantly looking for horses to "join her team" constantly makes up stores about her mare and about how she "rescued" her from an awful state. And recently bought a 5 year old warmblood mare bred for show jumping 1.10 tracks.. wonder how quickly it is 'till she sells this one or gets thrown from it..
		
Click to expand...



I so know who this is!! Pahahaha!!


----------



## EQUIDAE (7 January 2016)

I've had a reply to my ad along these lines _again_




			Hi. Your horse sounds fantastic but you are a 30 minute drive from me. Would you consider moving her to a yard that is walking distance from my house?
		
Click to expand...

This is despite me offering a free loan with no jobs or cash and my horses are kept at home... So I'm expected to drive 30 mins each way, twice a day, to see to my horse so you can ride for free?? Erm no thanks...


----------



## Spilletta (7 January 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			I've had a reply to my ad along these lines _again_



This is despite me offering a free loan with no jobs or cash and my horses are kept at home... So I'm expected to drive 30 mins each way, twice a day, to see to my horse so you can ride for free?? Erm no thanks...
		
Click to expand...

I really want to know how that person's mind works. It's completely baffling (along with most of the other examples on this thread). Leaves me speechless!


----------



## *Sahara (7 January 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			I've had a reply to my ad along these lines _again_



This is despite me offering a free loan with no jobs or cash and my horses are kept at home... So I'm expected to drive 30 mins each way, twice a day, to see to my horse so you can ride for free?? Erm no thanks...
		
Click to expand...

wtf I can not fathom this person  :confused3:


----------



## EQUIDAE (7 January 2016)

*Sahara said:



			wtf I can not fathom this person  :confused3:
		
Click to expand...




Spilletta said:



			I really want to know how that person's mind works. It's completely baffling (along with most of the other examples on this thread). Leaves me speechless!
		
Click to expand...

It's not just one though - about half a dozen people have asked the same thing...


----------



## *Sahara (7 January 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			It's not just one though - about half a dozen people have asked the same thing...
		
Click to expand...

You've got to be kidding :eek3:


----------



## hairycob (7 January 2016)

EQUIDAE I had a similar experience expect I was offering a 2/3 day a week loan & was asked to move the horse 30 miles! Yeah right.


----------



## Beausmate (7 January 2016)

What puzzles me, is what is going through the minds of people who actually provide these poor, deluded souls with what they are asking for.

Not horsey and not facebook, but a bloke posted on a car forum that he wanted an original stereo for his car (ok so far), but he wanted it for nothing (might have got one that worked, but a bit tatty), in excellent condition (ha!) and he didn't want to have to pay postage (really?), nor did he have time to collect (cheeky!).

There were plenty of 'you avin a laugh, mate?' type posts, then someone actually offered to send one to him, at their own expense. Barmy


----------



## LittleRooketRider (7 January 2016)

Araboo27 said:



			Wow, that's bizarre!! &#128584;
		
Click to expand...

&#128566;WTF??

I'm not sure what I just read, but it was 'interesting'


----------



## Nessa4 (7 January 2016)

Perhaps they work on a double premise?  As in " if you don't ask you don't get"  and "there's one born every minute" !!


----------



## only_me (10 January 2016)

Saw a good one today. Doubt they will get one!! 

Wanted: 15-16h ONLY but can be mare or gelding. Must be riding but very quiet and suitable for novice. Must also be able to jump. Will mainly be used for hacking and pleasure but needs to have some ability to compete at lower levels if rider wants to. 
Amazing home offered. Budget £350.


I actually laughed out loud at this one


----------



## jlh (10 January 2016)

Just seen some with this ad...
'Anyone wants to swap? got a 16.1 7yo draught X tb mare'
She wants to swap her mare for a mare, same age and height. Someone dared to ask her if she thought the mare was just a commodity and why she was swapping for the same thing. She got nothing but abuse from the OP and her friend. Apparently she has no time for this mare  with her other 4 horses but wants another. I cannot believe what I'm reading sometimes.


----------



## JulesRules (10 January 2016)

Ah, it always brings joy to me when I see a new post on this thread &#128514;


----------



## EQUIDAE (10 January 2016)

Here's one for you - great opportunity or do they just want slave labour?


----------



## Archangel (10 January 2016)

only_me said:



			Budget £350
		
Click to expand...

Is that with tack and delivered?


----------



## dibbin (10 January 2016)

only_me said:



			Saw a good one today. Doubt they will get one!! 

Wanted: 15-16h ONLY but can be mare or gelding. Must be riding but very quiet and suitable for novice. Must also be able to jump. Will mainly be used for hacking and pleasure but needs to have some ability to compete at lower levels if rider wants to. 
Amazing home offered. Budget £350.


I actually laughed out loud at this one 

Click to expand...

Think they were missing a zero off that?!

I saw one today, woman who had "rescued" a horse and was looking for free/cheap stuff for it. Basic things, like a headcollar, haynets and rugs ... it clearly didn't come from a proper charity as presumably they wouldn't rehome to someone who couldn't afford to keep the poor thing!

It really annoys me seeing people who have "rescued" a horse (ie. bought one cheap that's a bit skinny) and then expect everyone and their granny to pitch in to help them feed and clothe it. If you can't afford a horse, don't have one. Rant over, back to the Facebook weirdos ...


----------



## rachk89 (10 January 2016)

JulesRules said:



			Ah, it always brings joy to me when I see a new post on this thread &#55357;&#56834;
		
Click to expand...

Same. I really do need to join Facebook to see these first hand.


----------



## only_me (10 January 2016)

dibbin said:



			Think they were missing a zero off that?!

I saw one today, woman who had "rescued" a horse and was looking for free/cheap stuff for it. Basic things, like a headcollar, haynets and rugs ... it clearly didn't come from a proper charity as presumably they wouldn't rehome to someone who couldn't afford to keep the poor thing!

It really annoys me seeing people who have "rescued" a horse (ie. bought one cheap that's a bit skinny) and then expect everyone and their granny to pitch in to help them feed and clothe it. If you can't afford a horse, don't have one. Rant over, back to the Facebook weirdos ... 

Click to expand...

I thought they had perhaps left a 0 off too... Until I took another look at their ad. They've actually updated their budget. It's now £450...!


----------



## Paint Me Proud (10 January 2016)

This one is interesting. Checked by whom exactly?

"A friend of mine is potentially looking for somewhere she can turn away her gelding. He has been turned out in a herd before and was fine, but he is the dominant one. He isn't shod, up to date with vaccinations and worming, facilities not needed, just a big field with water and grass where he can rest for a while. 
She won't be able to get down everyday so will need to be checked."


----------



## tiga71 (10 January 2016)

I have actually joined some just to read the rubbish that some people put up. But they annoy me so much that I either have to leave the group or I get banned for not keeping my mouth shut.


----------



## FfionWinnie (10 January 2016)

I saw someone offering a 2.5yr old cob for share, 20 a week. It looked more like a yearling. When questioned, the person who was advertising for a friend said they could come and brush it. 

£20 a week was to be paid by the sharer for the privilege of brushing a horse, just to be clear &#128514;


----------



## Mince Pie (10 January 2016)

joulsey said:



			"Exceptionally well bred and talented dressage horses, 17hh +, both mares and geldings from youngsters to advanced. Serious horses with very bright futures so ambitious, dedicated and competent person sought. 
 Rare and exciting chance for a talented rider to train and eventually compete up to two horses. Must be capable of riding all levels preferably up to medium/advanced medium however for the right rider this is not essential. Weekly training included. 
 Must not be over 13stone. 


Only serious enquiries. NO time wasters. 

Cost of £80pw which will go towards care and running of the horses. "

Can't make my mind up on this one...brilliant opportunity for someone with loads of  cash wanting to compete and maybe don't want their own horse....but my other thoughts are....Put your damn horse on competition livery or pay a pro to compete it! Thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

Weekly training included for 2 horses would be around the £60 market in lessons so I'd be interested in this especially as it doesn't seem to include any chores.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 January 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			Here's one for you - great opportunity or do they just want slave labour?






Click to expand...

That one did make me laugh! And the fact that she got replies! It's just up the road from me, might go scope it out 

What it also tells me is that you have so much stuff running on your phone that you could easily be hacked and have a load of info nicked! Plus your battery will be running down way quicker than it should.


----------



## Tern (10 January 2016)

EKW said:



			What it also tells me is that you have so much stuff running on your phone that you could easily be hacked and have a load of info nicked! Plus your battery will be running down way quicker than it should.
		
Click to expand...

Bluetooth runs your battery down like billy o. Does anyone even use bluetooth nowadays?! And lord knows what else you have running on there Equidae - I don't even recognise half the symbols.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 January 2016)

Tern said:



			Bluetooth runs your battery down like billy o. Does anyone even use bluetooth nowadays?! And lord knows what else you have running on there Equidae - I don't even recognise half the symbols. 

Click to expand...

I use Bluetooth once a day for 5mins to sync my fitbit to my phone lol!


----------



## Mince Pie (10 January 2016)

I thought most people were happy to do chores in exchange for rides? That's how I did things as a kid, worked in the riding school a couple of days a week and get an hours lesson on each of the days worked?


----------



## rowan666 (10 January 2016)

Mince Pie said:



			I thought most people were happy to do chores in exchange for rides? That's how I did things as a kid, worked in the riding school a couple of days a week and get an hours lesson on each of the days worked?
		
Click to expand...

i thought the same tbh, I know a lot of people who would bite their arm off for that opportunity! it's like a free part loan and on a yard with great facilities, sounds like a great deal to me unless I've missed something?


----------



## EQUIDAE (10 January 2016)

EKW said:



			What's it also tells me is that you have so much stuff running on your phone that you could easily be hacked and have a load of info nicked! Plus your battery will be running down way quicker than it should.
		
Click to expand...

 I'm a mile away from my nearest neighbour so it's unlikely - plus I have everything protected with crazy passwords  Bluetooth was on as I have Bluetooth speakers on the yard. As for the battery - 2 day life with current usage


----------



## EQUIDAE (10 January 2016)

Mince Pie said:



			I thought most people were happy to do chores in exchange for rides? That's how I did things as a kid, worked in the riding school a couple of days a week and get an hours lesson on each of the days worked?
		
Click to expand...




rowan666 said:



			i thought the same tbh, I know a lot of people who would bite their arm off for that opportunity! it's like a free part loan and on a yard with great facilities, sounds like a great deal to me unless I've missed something?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah one or two horses but a full yard full? You'd be too knackered to ride...


----------



## Mince Pie (11 January 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			Yeah one or two horses but a full yard full? You'd be too knackered to ride...
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't, at 12 I'd start the day with a large paper round between 5am and 8am, then home, breakfast and changed and at the yard for 9am. At the yard all day leading rides, mucking out, grooming, tack cleaning etc then a ride at the end of the day.


----------



## conniegirl (11 January 2016)

Tern said:



			Bluetooth runs your battery down like billy o. Does anyone even use bluetooth nowadays?! And lord knows what else you have running on there Equidae - I don't even recognise half the symbols. 

Click to expand...

I use Bluetooth for my hand free in my car, for speakers sand for my fitbit


----------



## Elbie (11 January 2016)

Mince Pie said:



			I wasn't, at 12 I'd start the day with a large paper round between 5am and 8am, then home, breakfast and changed and at the yard for 9am. At the yard all day leading rides, mucking out, grooming, tack cleaning etc then a ride at the end of the day.
		
Click to expand...

Same here. I used to work at a livery & riding school. I'd be there from about half 7 to half 5, with just one hour break midday (for the riding school horses to have lunch). Would muck out AM and skip out PM, full yard sweep, dish out feeds 3 times a day, hay 3 times, in the morning empty and refill 20+ water buckets and top up all of them in the afternoon. Throw in getting horses ready for rides, bringing up hay from the barn and other general yard jobs. We never kept still - there was always something to do. I loved it!


----------



## LeannePip (11 January 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			Yeah one or two horses but a full yard full? You'd be too knackered to ride...
		
Click to expand...

I think it sounds like a brill deal!

I worked on a similar basis (apart from we also had to pay £20/£25pw) for a yard in my younger teen years.  except the yard was horribly unsafe with nothing that i'd call a facility and most of what we did verged on child labour including but not exclusive too; laying a concrete floor in a couple of the stables/  breaking up the concrete once it had set in the drive/  shifting the rubble after it was broken up/ digging trenches to drain the waterlogged school/ clearing the rotted wood chip out of the school/ re laying new woodchip in the school/ sweaping the pavement outside the owners house . . . . And we paid for this priviledge!  Saying that it taught me alot, some how to care for horses & other ways of how not to do it.


----------



## Floxie (11 January 2016)

EKW said:



			you have so much stuff running on your phone that you could easily be hacked and have a load of info nicked!
		
Click to expand...

That's... really not how these things work


----------



## miss_c (11 January 2016)

Saw one earlier this evening offering used shavings....


----------



## SpottyMare (12 January 2016)

miss_c said:



			Saw one earlier this evening offering used shavings....
		
Click to expand...

and they didn't look lightly used either!


----------



## acorn92x (12 January 2016)

miss_c said:



			Saw one earlier this evening offering used shavings....
		
Click to expand...

Words fail me.


----------



## JulesRules (12 January 2016)

Where do you lot find all these posts?

I never see anything like that although I'm always looking out!!


----------



## miss_c (12 January 2016)

SpottyMare said:



			and they didn't look lightly used either! 

Click to expand...

No... they were rather brown weren't they!!!


----------



## Pippity (12 January 2016)

How about the chance to pay £25/pw to rehabilitate a horse who 'will test your limits when he wants to'. You get to walk him out during the day! Of course, this arrangement will only last until he's healthy again.

Or there's the woman who's looking for somebody to share her pony. Seven months ago, she couldn't be touched, but now she can even be sat on! Small financial contribution required, of course, and you must be experience with breaking in youngsters.

And if you really want, you can pay £20/pw to give a bit of love to a 3-year-old lightweight cob who will be easy to back. Possibly because, looking at her, she looks more like a very fat two-year-old.


----------



## Elbie (13 January 2016)

Just seen one for someone looking to rehome a tb. They said needs a lot of work time and patients.

All I could think was has Jeremy hunt found a solution to the nhs crisis?


----------



## fatpiggy (14 January 2016)

miss_c said:



			No... they were rather brown weren't they!!!
		
Click to expand...

Actually, when I had my mare PTS, another livery asked if she could possibly have my aubiose bed.  She wanted it as an under-layer.  It was of no further use to me, still had plenty of life in it and saved me having to empty the stable completely. I swept all the loose stuff up against the walls for her and merely removed the base layer.  Gave me something to do while we waited for the vet to come


----------



## EQUIDAE (14 January 2016)

There's a great one on Kent equestrian grapevine at the mo - ad for a horse to part loan and the horse looks a cracker but the photos aren't the best. Someone suggested putting better pics up as the ones posted make the horse look strong. The owner said that he is strong and they're not denying it, and the person put something like 'put someone on who can ride him better to show him in his best light'. Next minute a friend is on calling this person mean and detrimental and saying that clearly the horse isn't suitable. I think the problem isn't the horse or owner, but the interfering bitchy friend. Who'd want to part loan with the friend keep interfering?


----------



## miss_c (15 January 2016)

An absolute corker today that didn't last very long before the poster realised nobody was going to do as they hoped...

Wanting you to donate via GoFundMe to help them buy back a horse they sold just before Christmas... they only wanted to raise 4.6k or so... 

Now I think GoFundMe is a great thing, but not for vets bills or even buying a horse!


----------



## ester (15 January 2016)

I still want to know what she spent the sale money on 

No one even got round to suggesting a bank loan


----------



## Penny Less (15 January 2016)

I cant believe the mentality of some people. Darwin theory obviously faltered somewhere along the line


----------



## WindyStacks (16 January 2016)

I probably need to leave chit chat as I'm finding myself grinding my teeth to stubs with the inanity of it all.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 January 2016)

One has just come up of some pics of a carrot with a can ring pull it in. It is blindingly obvious that the carrot has grown around the ring pull but nope, apparently it was put in the carrot and put in a certain place deliberately for one certain horse to find. 

Uh huh.


----------



## EQUIDAE (27 January 2016)

There's another wanting a 14-15h horse with no vices, must be broken in, come with tack and also be delivered. Anyone suggesting that this isn't going to happen, or to get a horse from a rescue is called rude...


----------



## ivandenisovich10 (28 January 2016)

One today wanting a lorry or trailer for a 100 pounds!! Doesn't miasma project but must be sound in every way


----------



## sychnant (28 January 2016)

ivandenisovich10 said:



			One today wanting a lorry or trailer for a 100 pounds!! Doesn't miasma project but must be sound in every way
		
Click to expand...

Don't think they understand what a "project" is...


----------



## Michen (28 January 2016)

WANTED
a 15hh-16.1 horse to take to residential camp in the end of March, I am 14 although very tall and a confident rider, I'm looking for a horse that has done everything and will be safe and look after me, I don't mind a fizzy horse as I'm used to them, but has to be safe. I will have to ride your horse a few times before taking him/her due to making sure it's the right one, I'm based in Bristol so looking for something round the Bristol area. thanks


Seriously?!


----------



## FfionWinnie (28 January 2016)

On the matchy groups people posting the most stinking minging looking pads and saying they are in good condition and they just need a little wash which they will do before sending. 

So why not take a pic after you've given it "a little wash" and it's nice and spotless then??? fgs. 

And they want about 90% of new price (or indeed more than new price!) for something clearly stained "you can't see it with the saddle on" aye ok. Trot on you matchy moron.


----------



## TGM (28 January 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			On the matchy groups people posting the most stinking minging looking pads and saying they are in good condition and they just need a little wash which they will do before sending. 

So why not take a pic after you've given it a little wash and it's nice and spotless then??? fgs. 

And they want about 90% of new price (or indeed more than new price!) for something clearly stained "you can't see it with the saddle on" aye ok. Trot on you matchy moron.
		
Click to expand...

The same with rugs!  They post some mud-encrusted ancient rugs that they are often selling for much as you can get them new (plus nearly a tenner for posting).  Say they will wash up lovely (so why not wash them then)!  And God knows what bugs and nasties might be lurking in the linings ...

I suppose at least they are posting honest photos, better than the ads that post the manufacturer's original photos, so you would imagine you are getting an amazingly pristine rug!


----------



## Clare85 (28 January 2016)

One today - a photo of horse's front teeth, poster asking "tell me how old my horse is please?" Lol!


----------



## EQUIDAE (28 January 2016)

Clare85 said:



			One today - a photo of horse's front teeth, poster asking "tell me how old my horse is please?" Lol!
		
Click to expand...

You mean you couldn't?


----------



## Penny Less (29 January 2016)

Re the dirty rugs, I think sometimes if people have to pay £10 or so to have the rug washed, they then have to recoup that along with what they originally wanted for the rug making it too expensive. My reasoning for not selling my old rugs anyway !


----------



## Clare85 (29 January 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			You mean you couldn't? 

Click to expand...

I most certainly couldn't.......be bothered to respond!


----------



## jlh (29 January 2016)

'Is anyone selling a horse no ponys
£600
Quite tall soft hair nothing really furey any coulor broke in with shoes good temprerment good when riding and driveing on roads'
The mind boggles!!!!


----------



## EQUIDAE (29 January 2016)

There's someone on KEG who is looking for a 16h WB suitable for a novice but capable of going out and doing a test with a max age of 16. They cannot find one for their budget of £2000 - surprising that... 

There's another who is asking about retained testicle cost - they can't justify £1000 on doing it so are going to give it away. This is a horse that they 'rescued' and have nursed back to health - now facing an uncertain future  loads of people saying 'get a rescue to take it' - yeah cause rescues are bursting with money to get your animals gelded for you grrrr


----------



## Phemme (29 January 2016)

Someone on our local one wants free bale wrap, someone offered a wool-pack full of it(we recycle it here), only to be informed the poster was after new unused wrap... Of course, why would we have thought otherwise!?!
People with champagne tastes and beer budgets are always looking for unicorns the world over it seems, and nobody's shy about hocking their old buggered gear!


----------



## EQUIDAE (29 January 2016)

Someone's looking for a cheap cob. I messaged them with the details of mine - apparently £600 isn't cheap for a 14h2 3yo expected to make 15h+ that has accepts saddle and bridle and long lines...


----------



## rachk89 (30 January 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			Someone's looking for a cheap cob. I messaged them with the details of mine - apparently £600 isn't cheap for a 14h2 3yo expected to make 15h+ that has accepts saddle and bridle and long lines...
		
Click to expand...

Well duh, it isnt free!


----------



## Pippity (30 January 2016)

rachk89 said:



			Well duh, it isnt free! 

Click to expand...

And it isn't broken in and doesn't come with all tack!


----------



## hairycob (30 January 2016)

And it hasn't got a record of winning at shows. Really how could you possibly not expect to have to pay them to take it away? &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## glamourpuss (30 January 2016)

There was a post the other day 
'Free to good home. Home will be vetted. Due to a sudden, drastic change in my personal circumstances I need to rehome [insert pony's name] 6 years old 13hh. Has been lightly backed/broken but hasn't done anything for 12 months due to lack of rider & time. 
Sweet natured, good to shoe etc' 

1st response 
'Is he a good jumper? Does he come with tack & rugs?'


----------



## JulesRules (31 January 2016)

I've just had "one of those" responses to my preloved share ad....

Would you consider moving your horse to my land/stables in town 20 miles away

Err, no! I'm offering a 2 to 3 day a week share and she is currently on a fabulous yard 5 minutes from home!!


----------



## EQUIDAE (31 January 2016)

JulesRules said:



			I've just had "one of those" responses to my preloved share ad....

Would you consider moving your horse to my land/stables in town 20 miles away

Err, no! I'm offering a 2 to 3 day a week share and she is currently on a fabulous yard 5 minutes from home!!
		
Click to expand...

I've had that and the ad stated that I have them at home too...


----------



## glamourpuss (2 February 2016)

Corker this morning:
Someone ranting that someone has stolen a flexi tub feed bucket from their horses field. Lots of people pointing out that flexi tubs are v light & it has been v windy.
No, she has looked & can't find it therefore it has been stolen.


----------



## pansymouse (2 February 2016)

glamourpuss said:



			Corker this morning:
Someone ranting that someone has stolen a flexi tub feed bucket from their horses field. Lots of people pointing out that flexi tubs are v light & it has been v windy.
No, she has looked & can't find it therefore it has been stolen.
		
Click to expand...

Yes the trees and hedge kept stealing mine but they obviously don't like recycled tyre trugs because they never take them.  Do you think that's because they boring black and the Tub Trugs were pretty colours?


----------



## Peter7917 (2 February 2016)

Saw one today of a woman who had a 4yo who she wanted someone to come regularly and break in for her...but she can't afford to pay!!!


----------



## hairycob (2 February 2016)

We must be due some "horse theives have plaited my horses mane" posts with the current windy weather.


----------



## Penny Less (2 February 2016)

Well my horse is hogged so obviously he is safe


----------



## exracehorse (2 February 2016)

glamourpuss said:



			Corker this morning:
Someone ranting that someone has stolen a flexi tub feed bucket from their horses field. Lots of people pointing out that flexi tubs are v light & it has been v windy.
No, she has looked & can't find it therefore it has been stolen.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha. I saw that as well


----------



## Woolly Hat n Wellies (2 February 2016)

hairycob said:



			We must be due some "horse theives have plaited my horses mane" posts with the current windy weather.
		
Click to expand...

I made the mistake of joking about that on my Facebook a while ago, as my Welsh X mare had managed to get herself the most impressive wind plait I've ever seen. I was bombarded with private messages warning me that she was definitely going to be stolen. Apparently my reply, that if they could catch a pony that detests strangers and elaborately plait her mane in the pitch dark three times in as many nights they were welcome to her, as they're obviously a better horseperson than I am, wasn't funny either. I was 'making light of a serious issue'. To date, she and her shoulder-length mane are still in the field, pulling hideous faces at strangers who walk past.


----------



## thatsmygirl (2 February 2016)

Woolly Hat n Wellies said:



			I made the mistake of joking about that on my Facebook a while ago, as my Welsh X mare had managed to get herself the most impressive wind plait I've ever seen. I was bombarded with private messages warning me that she was definitely going to be stolen. Apparently my reply, that if they could catch a pony that detests strangers and elaborately plait her mane in the pitch dark three times in as many nights they were welcome to her, as they're obviously a better horseperson than I am, wasn't funny either. I was 'making light of a serious issue'. To date, she and her shoulder-length mane are still in the field, pulling hideous faces at strangers who walk past.
		
Click to expand...

I had the same, somebody posted a pic of her horse who was plaited and about to be stolen, so I posted a post of my filly who also had a great wind note, oh that was it, my horse was plaiting and going to be stolen as well. Why can't people see its the wind!!

Yesterday a ad wanting cheap clipping, would like my horse clipped but haven't got much money so must be willing to come to mine and I can pay £10.
Some people are unreal!


----------



## RideSide (2 February 2016)

Free lease of a horse to be moved to the property of the leasor, ideally with other horses if the leasor wants another project. Out of work for 12 months, just someone to bring him back into form and take care of him. No purchase, still the original owners horse just on your property being cared for by you until back up to muster.... 

Well sign me up!


----------



## Dancing_Diva (4 February 2016)

Came across this earlier

Hello, does anyone have a cheap or free neoprene 38inch girth on please comment below or pm me if you do. Thanks

Yeah sure I'll gladly just give you one. Worst thing is I hate to say I actually know this person in my every day life!


----------



## teapot (4 February 2016)

Taken from one of the West Sussex groups

'Permanent loan home wanted for.....Norman...17.2 homebred gelding. 9 yo. Must be an experienced rider as he still needs lots of work . He has not worked for a year just had the winter turned out because no jokey. Get in touch if your interested'. 

Well clearly Norman lost his sense of humour hence wintering out. Hehe.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (5 February 2016)

Someone is asking for any spare Liverpool cream for their horse. Apparently the Vet has ok'd using other people's left over ...

But its ok! Now there are plenty of people saying to mix tumeric with black pepper and sudocream!

You can't beat the tumeric gang or the sudocream gang and when they join together it's a brand new supervirus!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (6 February 2016)

Woolly Hat n Wellies said:



			I made the mistake of joking about that on my Facebook a while ago, as my Welsh X mare had managed to get herself the most impressive wind plait I've ever seen. I was bombarded with private messages warning me that she was definitely going to be stolen. Apparently my reply, that if they could catch a pony that detests strangers and elaborately plait her mane in the pitch dark three times in as many nights they were welcome to her, as they're obviously a better horseperson than I am, wasn't funny either. I was 'making light of a serious issue'. To date, she and her shoulder-length mane are still in the field, pulling hideous faces at strangers who walk past.
		
Click to expand...

I say the same about my elderly mare, she has knots in her mane every morning and has done for the last 10 years or so, hasn't been stolen yet.  The tantrums she has when I try to undo them I am sure she hasn't stood for a stranger to plait her!


----------



## dizzyneddy (6 February 2016)

Saw a good one on preloved a girl wants a free horse to have lots of pleasure rides doesnt mind young, green or project horses but she's well known for selling them on.


----------



## maisie06 (7 February 2016)

One this morning - wanted a TB  but must be well bred, sound, have no vices, ideally not to have raced, mustn't be spooky etc, suitable for a teenager to event...oh and a good doer and they had a budget of upto £500 but ideally free!!!!!


----------



## rachk89 (7 February 2016)

maisie06 said:



			One this morning - wanted a TB  but must be 
well bred, sound, have no vices, ideally not to have raced, mustn't be spooky etc, suitable for a teenager to event...oh and a good doer and they had a budget of upto £500 but ideally free!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

But they haven't asked for all tack and rugs etc too


----------



## thatsmygirl (8 February 2016)

I can't believe the one iv just seen, 
Wanted.... 14,15hh must be good in everyway and hack along, must be very good to handle. £200 max plus must deliver.

What the bloody hell are these people thinking!! I felt like leaving a rude comment


----------



## dizzyneddy (8 February 2016)

Well it's not just horsey people that want things a cheap as chips or free its the same in the parrot world. 

l have a parrot & l see no end of wanted ads for parrots particularly african greys, amazons & macaws where people want them for under £500 with their cage & belongings when they are worth more. Or sellers selling them on cos they can't talk or are too noisey so want to sell it & only to get another that can talk or is quiet. Others want a free parrot so they can make money off it.  Its so unfair on any animal being passed from pillar to post especially from someones irresponsible impluse buy without researching any animal is a long term commitment & can be expensive to keep - rant over!!!


----------



## conniegirl (9 February 2016)

Cracking one today!

Wanted 3.5ton horsebox, must have 1ton minimum payload. Must be sound mechanicaly with a good floor but dont mind a project.
Maximum budget £2000

I so wanted to say something
you are highly unlikely to find a safe lightweight 3.5 ton for less than around £8k!


----------



## ester (9 February 2016)

tbf I have seen a couple of older ones locally that are coming in nearer the 3-5 now, partly I think because some of the older 3.5T raceboxes are now old enough to warrant that price tag. 2k they will definitely be lucky though!


----------



## conniegirl (9 February 2016)

ester said:



			tbf I have seen a couple of older ones locally that are coming in nearer the 3-5 now, partly I think because some of the older 3.5T raceboxes are now old enough to warrant that price tag. 2k they will definitely be lucky though!
		
Click to expand...

And the chance of those older lorries having over 1 ton payload is very unlikely since the brand new ones with superlight materials max out at 1.2 ton


----------



## Regandal (12 February 2016)

Almost choked on my dinner last night. One of the less reputable dealers in Scotland had a nice grey hunter for sale. First comment was 'what's wrong with it that yous are selling it? ' .  Was my first thought too though.


----------



## FfionWinnie (12 February 2016)

I saw another one wanting a suitable for a novice ride for a ten year old up to 14.2 max budget 1k to include WELL FITTING tack and rugs if required. 

I had to read that one out to my OH who is not horsey but immediately pointed out you wouldn't get the well fitting tack for that never mind the child's pony!


----------



## only_me (12 February 2016)

How about a contradiction?

Person looking a confidence giver, as rider is a nervous novice. Pony should be 14.2 jumping at least 80cm. Must be fast and competitive against clock. Should have done everything as well. Small budget for right pony.


----------



## *Sahara (12 February 2016)

only_me said:



			How about a contradiction?

Person looking a confidence giver, as rider is a nervous novice. Pony should be 14.2 jumping at least 80cm. Must be fast and competitive against clock. Should have done everything as well. Small budget for right pony.



Click to expand...

:lol:  genuinely made me smile!


----------



## Limbo1 (12 February 2016)

Saw one yesterday - was basically a gypsy cob tarted up - with the title beautiful face - I haven't seen such an ugly horse in a while!!


----------



## dibbin (15 February 2016)

Latest cracker on my local group - horse has a pretty angry looking sarcoid, owner has had the vet out who has recommended sarcoid cream (presumably Liverpool), but owner doesn't have "the crazy money" they want or "the time to allow it to fall off".

Cue everyone recommending Sudocrem, turmeric, Sudocrem AND turmeric, and supermarket cold sore cream.

The mind boggles, I just don't understand why you'd pay for a vet's opinion then ignore it and ask random people on Facebook for advice.


----------



## Hepsibah (15 February 2016)

I saw one last night advertising a 14hh Cleveland Bay for sale...


----------



## [59668] (15 February 2016)

I saw one for a "Furrer Bread".....seriously....and this wasn't the first time I've seen it spelt like that!


----------



## Nicnac (15 February 2016)

dibbin said:



			Latest cracker on my local group - horse has a pretty angry looking sarcoid, owner has had the vet out who has recommended sarcoid cream (presumably Liverpool), but owner doesn't have "the crazy money" they want or "the time to allow it to fall off".

Cue everyone recommending Sudocrem, turmeric, Sudocrem AND turmeric, and supermarket cold sore cream.

The mind boggles, I just don't understand why you'd pay for a vet's opinion then ignore it and ask random people on Facebook for advice.
		
Click to expand...

Surely Aloe Vera Gel is the cureall for sarcoids? NOA


----------



## hairycob (15 February 2016)

They missed out toothpaste


----------



## skint1 (15 February 2016)

[59668] said:



			I saw one for a "Furrer Bread".....seriously....and this wasn't the first time I've seen it spelt like that!
		
Click to expand...

I saw someone spell it "Thirbread"  I thought it was a joke, but no...  I didn't correct them as I didn't want to be rude but it did make me smile!


----------



## dibbin (15 February 2016)

Nicnac said:



			Surely Aloe Vera Gel is the cureall for sarcoids? NOA
		
Click to expand...




hairycob said:



			They missed out toothpaste
		
Click to expand...

I did think that toothpaste was sadly lacking from the miracle cure list. And everyone knows that aloe vera gel cures everything ...


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 February 2016)

Don't forget to mix ground black pepper in with your tumeric and sudocreme! Not the cheap stuff mind! The proper stuff you have to grind yourself!


----------



## Woolly Hat n Wellies (17 February 2016)

I've just seen a few posts on an event page for a ride to *raise money* for *charity* all along the lines of: 

"OMG WHAT so you have to PAY to ride your OWN horse?!"


----------



## Hepsibah (17 February 2016)

I just posted on a thread asking for advice about a pony who was "abused" in a previous home uncharacteristically spinning, bucking and broncing her rider off on a hack. I asked if pain had been ruled out as a cause. No, she "shows no sign of pain in her whole body." So the bucking and broncing you off is not a possible sign of pain then? I give up.


----------



## EQUIDAE (23 February 2016)

Latest one on KEG - someone has had the RSPCA out to dead horses. Turns out they were sunbathing - oops!


----------



## Dave's Mam (23 February 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			Latest one on KEG - someone has had the RSPCA out to dead horses. Turns out they were sunbathing - oops!
		
Click to expand...

Hahahahahaha!


----------



## lrw0250 (24 February 2016)

Seen on the ad for a sweet little lead rein pony for loan between 2 ladies, one obviously clueless and the other trying to help her friend find a horse :

Friend a - I like this one and tags friend b
Friend b - I told you you need at least a 14.2
Friend a - it's not set in stone though haha
Friend b - NO! PM ME NOW!


----------



## DirectorFury (20 April 2016)

Resurrecting this because I'm a grumpy sod and this post is really annoying me! 

"Looking for full loan!
Short term: From May until September.
Must be over 15hh and can jump / has potential to jump - as I would like to compete in local competitions. To be moved to a lovely yard in **** . Must be able to live out 24/7 throughout those months. I am happy to pay for the livery and feed (but if they are shod I am not able to pay for their shoes as well!) Please message me if you know of anything! Thanks! 
***NO TIME WASTERS***"

So you want a horse for the summer to pay £10pw to keep (I know the yard - wouldn't keep a toy horse there let alone a proper one) and jump into the ground? And the owner can have it back going into winter? And you'll oh-so-generously pay for livery and feed, but can't afford shoes? 
Christ.

Someone please stop me giving this girl both barrels!


----------



## vam (20 April 2016)

Its the time wasters bit that made me a bit :eek3:
While I'm sure its well intended it really is just plain cheeky!


----------



## sarahann1 (20 April 2016)

One on a local page to me, the gist is: 

"Long term permanent companion loan home, cob, 26years old, has arthritis so can't be ridden." 

To borrow Pedantics phrase, NOFA.


----------



## Shadowdancing (20 April 2016)

Saw one shared the other day woman wants someone to restart her horse, needs complete restart not ridden in over 6 months, by the way, it won't go in a stable, by the way, it REARS in fact reared so badly that it scared the owner so she wouldn't get back on. Oh, and you get to pay £30 a week for the privilege. Any takers?


----------



## Biglets Mummy (20 April 2016)

[59668] said:



			What on earth is this?! Newly on Kent equestrian grapevine:






Click to expand...

Oh dear lord and save us..........I am lost for words......as clearly is Ms Rook near Faversham......


----------



## Mince Pie (20 April 2016)

Biglets Mummy said:



			Oh dear lord and save us..........I am lost for words......as clearly is Ms Rook near Faversham......
		
Click to expand...

That was a while ago and she was asking as the ponies had got loose. I think 'text speak' has made a reappearance thanks to twitter and it's limit on the number of characters you can use in a tweet.


----------



## miss_c (21 April 2016)

Yesterday was one that made my jaw drop...

Someone claiming they practice 'vegan horsemanship' (wtf?!) complaining that they were hit by a car riding their 4 year old cob on a hack.  A hack they went on without a bridle.  Not even a headcollar!  Words fail me.  

They were also using an interestingly fitted leather saddle... how very very vegan...

Unsurprisingly there were a lot of people calling them a total idiot.


----------



## Elbie (21 April 2016)

miss_c said:



			Yesterday was one that made my jaw drop...

Someone claiming they practice 'vegan horsemanship' (wtf?!) complaining that they were hit by a car riding their 4 year old cob on a hack.  A hack they went on without a bridle.  Not even a headcollar!  Words fail me.  

They were also using an interestingly fitted leather saddle... how very very vegan...

Unsurprisingly there were a lot of people calling them a total idiot.
		
Click to expand...

Also perhaps breaking the law for being on the road without a bridle/headcollar?!


----------



## lindsay1993 (21 April 2016)

Lady on a local page asking for a safe lead-rein pony for her 2 year old son. Same lady commented on an ad below for a thoroughbred yearling asking if it was broken & came with tack and would her 2 year old be suitable to ride it as it's not fully grown yet so won't be too big for him!!


----------



## Antw23uk (21 April 2016)

I don't look at the FB pages anymore .. I kept getting told off for my comments (same as on here it seems!) you have to laugh when people ask for advise and then don't take it but still expect you to come up with a solution .... a solution you have already given but they are ignoring it because it doesn't suit them!

Oh and I love the for sale ads that don't show a picture or don't show or say a location ... oh and when you click on the person selling's FB page and you just think to yourself that there is no way in gods name you would buy something from someone with pictures like that!


----------



## DD265 (21 April 2016)

miss_c said:



			Yesterday was one that made my jaw drop...

Someone claiming they practice 'vegan horsemanship' (wtf?!) complaining that they were hit by a car riding their 4 year old cob on a hack.  A hack they went on without a bridle.  Not even a headcollar!  Words fail me.  

They were also using an interestingly fitted leather saddle... how very very vegan...

Unsurprisingly there were a lot of people calling them a total idiot.
		
Click to expand...

You've got it all wrong: her 4yo is very well trained because it only ran away a little bit.


----------



## EQUIDAE (21 April 2016)

miss_c said:



			Yesterday was one that made my jaw drop...

Someone claiming they practice 'vegan horsemanship' (wtf?!) complaining that they were hit by a car riding their 4 year old cob on a hack.  A hack they went on without a bridle.  Not even a headcollar!  Words fail me.  

They were also using an interestingly fitted leather saddle... how very very vegan...

Unsurprisingly there were a lot of people calling them a total idiot.
		
Click to expand...

Omg what page was that on? Barmy! And illegal...


----------



## ester (21 April 2016)

Oh God don't get me started on this again, I spent half of yesterday correcting people. 

It is NOT illegal to take your horse on the road without a bridle, it is many things but it is not illegal in it's own right. 
IF you had an accident it could be used as evidence against you with regards to assessing liability/prosecution but there is no offence of 'riding horse along highway without a bridle' It is a SHOULD in the highway code and not followed by any legislation. 

It was on the persons own personal fb page, in summary she appeared to belong to a bunch of teens, having a laugh, cantering around bareback with cordobas as they do at that age on something that was supposedly 4 but likely coming 3 at a push in an ill fitting, amusingly leather, saddle and that even if you are a vegan horseperson booting your horse in the ribs is still fine while setting yourself up as some sort of amazing horse tamer. 

she has youtube too if you can bare it 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCg-iPWimdDgQBbHsMeYgQTg


----------



## asterope (21 April 2016)

Googling "vegan horsemanship" was... interesting...

http://veganresources.tumblr.com/post/78031092271/horseback-riding-is-it-vegan-well-lets-first


----------



## freckles22uk (21 April 2016)

miss_c said:



			Yesterday was one that made my jaw drop...

Someone claiming they practice 'vegan horsemanship' (wtf?!) complaining that they were hit by a car riding their 4 year old cob on a hack.  A hack they went on without a bridle.  Not even a headcollar!  Words fail me.  

They were also using an interestingly fitted leather saddle... how very very vegan...

Unsurprisingly there were a lot of people calling them a total idiot.
		
Click to expand...

I saw this one and commented, she has hidden her page now, and its all very well her saying its safe (or anyone for that matter).... but what happens should you come off and the horse ****** off, how is someone supposed to grab it and keep hold of it with no bridle, 


I do wonder if she had any brain cells at all.... :-/


----------



## Crugeran Celt (24 April 2016)

[59668] said:



			I saw one for a "Furrer Bread".....seriously....and this wasn't the first time I've seen it spelt like that!
		
Click to expand...

That really made me laugh.


----------



## Pippity (27 April 2016)

'For loan as pet or light hack'

The option to pay £35/pw and do all chores, every day, for a horse who you can brush (although she only likes one brush) and lead down the lane. There may be a small chance she could become sound enough to be hacked out in walk. And you couldn't even take her on as a companion because she can't be moved from her current yard.


----------



## Olderrider (27 April 2016)

Me too - it's disgusting. If it's sound enough and you really can't keep an old horse or pony, then loan it out to a well-vetted home. Breeding bitches etc. chucked out when they've produced the number of litters allowed by the Kennel Club, is as low as you can get. Exploitation!


----------



## Ladyinred (27 April 2016)

I promise this is NOT a troll post. It was found by a friend this morning but she has gone offline (probably in shock) and I am not sure where she found it:

I am looking for five people to share a Horse at Climping Beach no roads need to be used to get onto the beach. the field is big enough for four horses, I was thinking of buying a horse up to £2500 so £500 each, or getting a loan horse maybe for the first year whilst we trial it out the field cost £15 per week I think feed may be £10 a week insurance and shoeing £60 a week in total I expect it to be around £20 a week for each member,I know nothing about horses so would need at least one member to have some expertise with horse, may also conceder a rescue donkey to keep horse company this would cost a further £15 a week the field has one small stable and a shed to keep tack and food in, but might need a bit of renovation also a small amount of fencing work may need doing about 100 metres of it. I was thinking a cart horse type thing or a Cob but open to suggestions but do not want anything frisky more of a plodder was my idea.Any give me a call if you are interested and we can discuss ideas, as I said the field is good for 4 horses so maybe if you already have horses you could bring them hear and we could work out some sort of plan open to any ideas, would love to get a Giraffe also. But hard to come by I expect.


----------



## Regandal (27 April 2016)

That has to be a wind-up, LR!


----------



## *Sahara (27 April 2016)

I almost ****dy choked at the Giraffe... I agree with Regandal...this has got to be a wind up... :eek3: :confused3:


----------



## Ladyinred (27 April 2016)

*Sahara said:



			I almost ****dy choked at the Giraffe... I agree with Regandal...this has got to be a wind up... :eek3: :confused3:
		
Click to expand...

http://www.friday-ad.co.uk/henfield/animals/horses-equestrian/horses/page-2/
Not on my part it isn't!! That is what was posted.


----------



## *Sahara (27 April 2016)

Ladyinred said:



http://www.friday-ad.co.uk/henfield/animals/horses-equestrian/horses/page-2/
Not on my part it isn't!! That is what was posted.
		
Click to expand...

Not you, I mean the person who originally posted the ad.


----------



## Chloeap (27 April 2016)

Ladyinred said:



			I promise this is NOT a troll post. It was found by a friend this morning but she has gone offline (probably in shock) and I am not sure where she found it:

I am looking for five people to share a Horse at Climping Beach no roads need to be used to get onto the beach. the field is big enough for four horses, I was thinking of buying a horse up to £2500 so £500 each, or getting a loan horse maybe for the first year whilst we trial it out the field cost £15 per week I think feed may be £10 a week insurance and shoeing £60 a week in total I expect it to be around £20 a week for each member,I know nothing about horses so would need at least one member to have some expertise with horse, may also conceder a rescue donkey to keep horse company this would cost a further £15 a week the field has one small stable and a shed to keep tack and food in, but might need a bit of renovation also a small amount of fencing work may need doing about 100 metres of it. I was thinking a cart horse type thing or a Cob but open to suggestions but do not want anything frisky more of a plodder was my idea.Any give me a call if you are interested and we can discuss ideas, as I said the field is good for 4 horses so maybe if you already have horses you could bring them hear and we could work out some sort of plan open to any ideas, would love to get a Giraffe also. But hard to come by I expect.
		
Click to expand...

This is too funny! I have just read quite a few of the posts on this thread and managed to keep a straight face but the giraffe comment had me in stitches! Brilliant.

Oh dear - 'I know nothing about horses so would need at least one member to have some expertise with horse' 
I do not understand who these people are who post such things. How could you be so stupid!


----------



## joulsey (27 April 2016)

Giggling my head off at the giraffe. I was like what the hell all the way through reading it and the giraffe bit just finished me off. Ha ha ha ha ha. "But hard to come by I expect".....REALLY?!


----------



## OldNag (27 April 2016)

The trouble  with giraffes  is finding a trailer with sufficient  headroom. Even a 510 is a bit tight.


----------



## sychnant (27 April 2016)

If she gets a giraffe there will be more than 100 metres of fencing to do... I believe they might need slightly higher fences than most horses, even a "cart horse type thing"... LOL


----------



## Leo Walker (27 April 2016)

OldNag said:



			The trouble  with giraffes  is finding a trailer with sufficient  headroom. Even a 510 is a bit tight.


Click to expand...

http://www.thescottishfarmer.co.uk/news/lofty-ambitions-for-new-trailer.20646916


----------



## *Sahara (27 April 2016)

FrankieCob said:



http://www.thescottishfarmer.co.uk/news/lofty-ambitions-for-new-trailer.20646916

Click to expand...

well at least I'm up to date with trailers now  :lol:


----------



## Ladyinred (27 April 2016)

*Sahara said:



			well at least I'm up to date with trailers now  :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha Look at the date of the article!!!


----------



## *Sahara (27 April 2016)

Ladyinred said:



			Hahaha Look at the date of the article!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ikr :lol:


----------



## turnbuckle (27 April 2016)

Ladyinred said:



			I promise this is NOT a troll post. It was found by a friend this morning but she has gone offline (probably in shock) and I am not sure where she found it:

I am looking for five people to share a Horse at Climping Beach no roads need to be used to get onto the beach. the field is big enough for four horses, I was thinking of buying a horse up to £2500 so £500 each, or getting a loan horse maybe for the first year whilst we trial it out the field cost £15 per week I think feed may be £10 a week insurance and shoeing £60 a week in total I expect it to be around £20 a week for each member,I know nothing about horses so would need at least one member to have some expertise with horse, may also conceder a rescue donkey to keep horse company this would cost a further £15 a week the field has one small stable and a shed to keep tack and food in, but might need a bit of renovation also a small amount of fencing work may need doing about 100 metres of it. I was thinking a cart horse type thing or a Cob but open to suggestions but do not want anything frisky more of a plodder was my idea.Any give me a call if you are interested and we can discuss ideas, as I said the field is good for 4 horses so maybe if you already have horses you could bring them hear and we could work out some sort of plan open to any ideas, would love to get a Giraffe also. But hard to come by I expect.
		
Click to expand...

I think that's actually rather sweet and certainly honest if a bit dim. Giraffe sounds cool.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (5 May 2016)

One has just appeared on my timeliness along the lines of - wanted Shetland, must be ridden and suitable for 2 small yo do everything with. Must cope with a child with a disability. Max budget of £250. 


Now I know people have this perception of shetlands being cheap but that's the young colts...  The sort of pony she is looking for you would need to at least quadruple your budget to even come close!

But if you don't ask you don't get!


----------



## gmw (5 May 2016)

As for the ones that want to give their horse/pony out on loan with view to buy! It's usually a youngster with issues. Also want to come ride the horse anytime, anywhere. In other word you have it for 3-12 months school it and have it going nicely and then thry will have it back schooled and sell it for zillions! Ain't life grand!


----------



## gmw (5 May 2016)

I had to read this twice!  Dear God I cant believe some of these posts!!!!!!!! Not sure whether to weep or laugh.


----------



## HiPo'sHuman (7 May 2016)

I am looking for a free pony that comes with all accessories including tack, feed, rugs etc.. And preferably won't have to move stables.

Courtesy of Preloved, I s*@t you not.


----------



## Archiepoo (7 May 2016)

i  had one come up on my news feed . local girl wants a full loan to move closer to her but cant afford all the livery or shoes so the owner will need to pay and they should be grateful their horse is no longer stuck in a field


----------



## Crugeran Celt (7 May 2016)

One just came up on my facebook in a Welsh Sect D forum from someone looking for a 15 to 16hh horse any breed 'but not a cob'.  On a sect d forum??


----------



## Paint Me Proud (7 May 2016)

I get that this is probably someone genuinely looking for a nicely bred well reared registered Fell but seriously have they ever heard of sentences. They've obviously heard of capslock though.

"WANTING A STOCKY ONE ALL BLACK FELL WITH NO WHITE MARKINGS OR A DAPPLE GREY FELL GELDING 13H2 TO 14H MUST BE SAFE TO RIDE IN ALL TRAFFIC NO VICES WHAT SO EVER GOOD WITH THE BLACKSMITH NOT STRONG TO HANDLE GOOD TO RIDE IN OPEN SPACES AND GOOD TO RIDE OUT ON IS OWN .DONT WANT ONE THAT REARS OR BUCKS JUST A NICE SHOW QUALITY LITTLE FELL THAT COMES FROM A HOME WHERE HES BEEN LOVED AND LOOKED AFTER AND HAS HAD THE BEST OF EVERYTHING MUST BE REG WITH FELL SOCIATY IF YOU HAVE ANYTHING PLEASE GET IN TOUCH."


----------



## HeresHoping (12 May 2016)

I've just seen one that asks for recommendations for herb anti-inflammatories because her horse's leg gives way when she turns from a standstill. Doesn't want to go 'the chemical' route. Recommendations for a vet eschewed in favour of a thermal imaging appointment - next week. Am all for lentil knitting - it takes all sorts to make the world go round and someone has to do it - but really!! Am now sitting on my fingers.


----------



## WelshD (12 May 2016)

HeresHoping said:



			I've just seen one that asks for recommendations for herb anti-inflammatories because her horse's leg gives way when she turns from a standstill. Doesn't want to go 'the chemical' route. Recommendations for a vet eschewed in favour of a thermal imaging appointment - next week. Am sitting on my fingers.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen more and more people recently saying they want to avoid chemicals but as their comments continue its obvious they just want to avoid calling a vet - it would seem there is no in-between!


----------



## HeresHoping (12 May 2016)

WelshD said:



			I've seen more and more people recently saying they want to avoid chemicals but as their comments continue its obvious they just want to avoid calling a vet - it would seem there is no in-between!
		
Click to expand...

So it seems. The thing is, when someone tries to make a sensible suggestion (i.e. your horse is probably in agony, call the blooming vet!) they get lambasted for disrespecting others' wishes. On that particular group I think half of them can't actually afford a horse.


----------



## fatpiggy (12 May 2016)

Paint Me Proud said:



			I get that this is probably someone genuinely looking for a nicely bred well reared registered Fell but seriously have they ever heard of sentences. They've obviously heard of capslock though.

"WANTING A STOCKY ONE ALL BLACK FELL WITH NO WHITE MARKINGS OR A DAPPLE GREY FELL GELDING 13H2 TO 14H MUST BE SAFE TO RIDE IN ALL TRAFFIC NO VICES WHAT SO EVER GOOD WITH THE BLACKSMITH NOT STRONG TO HANDLE GOOD TO RIDE IN OPEN SPACES AND GOOD TO RIDE OUT ON IS OWN .DONT WANT ONE THAT REARS OR BUCKS JUST A NICE SHOW QUALITY LITTLE FELL THAT COMES FROM A HOME WHERE HES BEEN LOVED AND LOOKED AFTER AND HAS HAD THE BEST OF EVERYTHING MUST BE REG WITH FELL SOCIATY IF YOU HAVE ANYTHING PLEASE GET IN TOUCH."
		
Click to expand...

More likely they haven't yet worked out how to switch capslock off.  Ain't modern education a wonderful thing?


----------



## indiat (12 May 2016)

HiPo'sHuman said:



			I am looking for a free pony that comes with all accessories including tack, feed, rugs etc.. And preferably won't have to move stables.

Courtesy of Preloved, I s*@t you not.
		
Click to expand...

Feed is an accessory?!


----------



## Rollin (12 May 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			Latest one on KEG - someone has had the RSPCA out to dead horses. Turns out they were sunbathing - oops!
		
Click to expand...

Come on, I have lost track of the times my o/h tells me in a panic he thinks one or other horse is sick or dead.  Coo their name and watch the ears twitch!!


----------



## miss_c (12 May 2016)

Did anybody see the one that was someone getting annoyed because people were telling them it REALLY wouldn't be safe to tow using a VW Golf?!


----------



## fatpiggy (12 May 2016)

Rollin said:



			Come on, I have lost track of the times my o/h tells me in a panic he thinks one or other horse is sick or dead.  Coo their name and watch the ears twitch!!
		
Click to expand...

I had a phone call from the owner of the field my horse was out in, saying don't worry, I know she's only asleep but some kids have gone by and screamed there is a dead horse in the field, and they don't believe me...      I went up , horse was having a lovely deep sleep in the hot sunshine.  I felt rather mean getting her up to prove she hadn't kicked the bucket.

However, the day after I hacked her several miles to her new yard and she didn't get a wink of sleep the first night due to the stress of it all, the next day one of the other liveries, a VERY experienced, level headed horse owner had seriously wondered as the old girl went down for a very long time and with a rug on, they couldn't see her breathing and she never so much as twitched a muscle.  Even when they went over and called her name she didn't move.  Poor old girl was exhausted!


----------



## Beausmate (12 May 2016)

miss_c said:



			Did anybody see the one that was someone getting annoyed because people were telling them it REALLY wouldn't be safe to tow using a VW Golf?!
		
Click to expand...

As an aside, I did once see someone leaving a show with a pony trailer, complete with pony, behind a Peugeot 205.  Optimistic...


----------



## DirectorFury (12 May 2016)

miss_c said:



			Did anybody see the one that was someone getting annoyed because people were telling them it REALLY wouldn't be safe to tow using a VW Golf?!
		
Click to expand...

Gawd, yes. 

'I phoned VW and they said it'd be fine'. <hmm>. Yes, because VW have such a long and rich history of always being truthful . Did that end in a delete and flounce? I didn't bother commenting because she had obviously decided she was right <sigh>.

My FIL actually did tow a caravan over the heads of the valleys road using a mk2 golf once. Note the 'once'. Pretty much the only reason he survived was because he's 25 stone so acted as ballast for the car! Perhaps unrelated but the clutch went a week later...


----------



## spookypony (12 May 2016)

I think that one is from a Dalek.



Paint Me Proud said:



			I get that this is probably someone genuinely looking for a nicely bred well reared registered Fell but seriously have they ever heard of sentences. They've obviously heard of capslock though.

"WANTING A STOCKY ONE ALL BLACK FELL WITH NO WHITE MARKINGS OR A DAPPLE GREY FELL GELDING 13H2 TO 14H MUST BE SAFE TO RIDE IN ALL TRAFFIC NO VICES WHAT SO EVER GOOD WITH THE BLACKSMITH NOT STRONG TO HANDLE GOOD TO RIDE IN OPEN SPACES AND GOOD TO RIDE OUT ON IS OWN .DONT WANT ONE THAT REARS OR BUCKS JUST A NICE SHOW QUALITY LITTLE FELL THAT COMES FROM A HOME WHERE HES BEEN LOVED AND LOOKED AFTER AND HAS HAD THE BEST OF EVERYTHING MUST BE REG WITH FELL SOCIATY IF YOU HAVE ANYTHING PLEASE GET IN TOUCH."
		
Click to expand...


----------



## miss_c (12 May 2016)

DirectorFury said:



			Did that end in a delete and flounce?
		
Click to expand...

Surprisingly it didn't!  It kept going until about lunchtime at which point admin just got fed up with her I think and turned off commenting!


----------



## Sleipnir (12 May 2016)

spookypony said:



			I think that one is from a Dalek.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you very much, now my keyboard has tea all over it.


----------



## fatpiggy (13 May 2016)

DirectorFury said:



			Gawd, yes. 

'I phoned VW and they said it'd be fine'. <hmm>. Yes, because VW have such a long and rich history of always being truthful . Did that end in a delete and flounce? I didn't bother commenting because she had obviously decided she was right <sigh>.

My FIL actually did tow a caravan over the heads of the valleys road using a mk2 golf once. Note the 'once'. Pretty much the only reason he survived was because he's 25 stone so acted as ballast for the car! Perhaps unrelated but the clutch went a week later...
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, you might have hoped a man might have a bit more of a clue.

Nice road the Heads of The Valleys.  Been along it a few times over the years, and around the roundabout at the end even more times, trying to remember which exit I was supposed to come off at!


----------



## JustMe22 (13 May 2016)

There's a guy who posts on one of our pages saying he needs free full livery for his stallion, but obviously it must be a separate area and nice paddock and within ten minutes of his house. He can't pay, but you're welcome to have the occasional ride every few weeks on his stallion as payment. He bought it because they went to look at a pony but it was too small so they just bought the other horse the owners had, as it was bigger.


----------



## ShadowHunter (13 May 2016)

Just seen someone looking for a welsh a/b between 5-13 years for £100!


----------



## JustMe22 (13 May 2016)

Also remembering the 'horse wanted' ad I saw recently. The horse had to be safe because the lady had already had one fatal accident and couldn't afford to have another one. 

And the lady who said she needed a yard with lots of paint horses because her paint horse would only go out in a field with them. It didn't like solid coloured horses or appaloosas.


----------



## Shadowdancing (13 May 2016)

JustMe22 said:



			Also remembering the 'horse wanted' ad I saw recently. The horse had to be safe because the lady had already had one fatal accident and couldn't afford to have another one. 

And the lady who said she needed a yard with lots of paint horses because her paint horse would only go out in a field with them. It didn't like solid coloured horses or appaloosas.
		
Click to expand...

This cannot be true?!! Too funny!!


----------



## sychnant (13 May 2016)

JustMe22 said:



			Also remembering the 'horse wanted' ad I saw recently. The horse had to be safe because the lady had already had one fatal accident and couldn't afford to have another one.
		
Click to expand...

This is the best thing I've seen on this thread. Hilarious


----------



## Vodkagirly (13 May 2016)

JustMe22 said:



			There's a guy who posts on one of our pages saying he needs free full livery for his stallion, but obviously it must be a separate area and nice paddock and within ten minutes of his house. He can't pay, but you're welcome to have the occasional ride every few weeks on his stallion as payment. He bought it because they went to look at a pony but it was too small so they just bought the other horse the owners had, as it was bigger.
		
Click to expand...

Has he had many offers?


----------



## Rollin (13 May 2016)

JustMe22 said:



			Also remembering the 'horse wanted' ad I saw recently. The horse had to be safe because the lady had already had one fatal accident and couldn't afford to have another one. 

And the lady who said she needed a yard with lots of paint horses because her paint horse would only go out in a field with them. It didn't like solid coloured horses or appaloosas.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like the 21st century version of

"Here lies the body of Ezra Pound, lost at sea and never found"


----------



## Elbie (16 May 2016)

Ok...maybe I am just really really mean but someone has posted of FB as her horse is at the vets, has been there a few days and gone down hill. Vet has asked for a payment of £2,000 and she is asking if anyone can give (wouldn't ask if it wasn't necessary).

Seems a bit cheeky to me.


----------



## exracehorse (16 May 2016)

Elbie said:



			Ok...maybe I am just really really mean but someone has posted of FB as her horse is at the vets, has been there a few days and gone down hill. Vet has asked for a payment of £2,000 and she is asking if anyone can give (wouldn't ask if it wasn't necessary).

Seems a bit cheeky to me.
		
Click to expand...

Yep just saw that on Colchester horse riders uk.  I want a lorry, a holiday and a dresssge saddle. Perhaps I could set up a give fund.  If you can't get insurance, you put money aside each month. If you don't have the funds for treatment, you pile it in a credit card etc or borrow from someone.  Alternatively,  the horse is pts because there is no money in the bank.  Hate adverts like that. Asking total strangers to pay for her horse treatment


----------



## bollybop (16 May 2016)

Elbie said:



			Ok...maybe I am just really really mean but someone has posted of FB as her horse is at the vets, has been there a few days and gone down hill. Vet has asked for a payment of £2,000 and she is asking if anyone can give (wouldn't ask if it wasn't necessary).

Seems a bit cheeky to me.
		
Click to expand...

I would think rather cheeky, but it is known for vets to happily run up £1000's of bills without consulting with their clients.


----------



## ester (16 May 2016)

seemed to take a while for someone to mention standard forms of credit!


----------



## miss_c (16 May 2016)

One tonight, claiming to be a confident and competent rider, after a horse no smaller than 14.5hh... Has been asked about the height and have repeated that's what they're after.


----------



## Dizzle (17 May 2016)

There was one the other day asking for details of vets that would come out and do cheap cash jobs, to make it worse people posted the name and number of a vet that would. Lets hope HMRC don't see it!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 May 2016)

I've seen 2 in the last 24 hours of people wanting a Shetland gelding for their kids to ride, no older than 14-15yo and no.more than £150 with all tack. 

It costs more than that to Geld the things let alone break, school and child proof them!


----------



## Nessa4 (17 May 2016)

miss_c said:



			One tonight, claiming to be a confident and competent rider, after a horse no smaller than 14.5hh... Has been asked about the height and have repeated that's what they're after.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps they meant 14 point 5 hands - i.e. 14hands and 2 inches??


----------



## Dunlin (17 May 2016)

If I was 12 years old again and desperate to do anything to be around a pony this might appeal to me but really...

4 hours poo picking and ragworting every weekend through summer, unpaid but drinks provided, must have own transport due to rural location.


----------



## Princess16 (18 May 2016)

Dunlin said:



			If I was 12 years old again and desperate to do anything to be around a pony this might appeal to me but really...

4 hours poo picking and ragworting every weekend through summer, unpaid but drinks provided, must have own transport due to rural location.
		
Click to expand...

If the drinks are alcoholic I'm in


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 May 2016)

Nessa4 said:



			Perhaps they meant 14 point 5 hands - i.e. 14hands and 2 inches??
		
Click to expand...

Then they are really, really crap at maths. 

On what planet is 5 half of 4? Hands are units of four inches, half of four is two. Putting 14.2 hh means fourteen and a half hands high. 14.5 hh means 'I'm a blithering idiot, who can't even divide the number 4 in half'.


----------



## Nessa4 (18 May 2016)

Faracat said:



			Then they are really, really crap at maths. 

On what planet is 5 half of 4? Hands are units of four inches, half of four is two. Putting 14.2 hh means fourteen and a half hands high. 14.5 hh means 'I'm a blithering idiot, who can't even divide the number 4 in half'. 

Click to expand...

2 (as in 14.2 hh- ie 2 inches) is .5 (as in half) of 4 (as in a hand).  Only saying.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 May 2016)

It doesn't work. 

.5 is _not_ a universal shorthand for 'a half'.

14.5 hh means fourteen hands and five inches, which of course is 15.1 hh.

I know that you're only trying to understand what they might mean.


----------



## C1airey (18 May 2016)

Dunlin said:



			If I was 12 years old again and desperate to do anything to be around a pony this might appeal to me but really...

4 hours poo picking and ragworting every weekend through summer, unpaid but drinks provided, must have own transport due to rural location.
		
Click to expand...

Provided the drinks are gin-based, I'm in. And they are about to be seriously out of pocket...


----------



## Cowpony (18 May 2016)

Faracat said:



			It doesn't work. 

.5 is _not_ a universal shorthand for 'a half'.

14.5 hh means fourteen hands and five inches, which of course is 15.1 hh.

I know that you're only trying to understand what they might mean. 

Click to expand...

You're absolutely right, but I have to confess that I read that post several times and didn't see anything wrong with it as my brain had automatically converted the .5 to .2


----------



## miss_c (18 May 2016)

Faracat said:



			14.5 hh means fourteen hands and five inches, which of course is 15.1 hh.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly lol!  That would be enough to put me off of considering them for my horse... perhaps I'm being harsh but if they don't know how heights work then how much else do they not know that they are claiming to?


----------



## mums the groom (18 May 2016)

me too


----------



## EQUIDAE (18 May 2016)

Owner dies and other owner rehouse the horses thinking it is in their best interests. The 2 horses have been in the same home for 20 years. New owner starts a go fund me for 2000 claiming they are rescues. Comments along the lines of "I hate animal abusers what a wonderful thing you are doing". Imagine what the poor owner must feel being made out to be an abuser! New owner seems clueless - lots of talk of cleaning rugs and massage for a cushings horse but none of prascend and proper treatment.

https://www.gofundme.com/24rngwuk


----------



## hairycob (18 May 2016)

One local to me wants someone to look after her 2yo and pay half the livery costs.


----------



## Myloubylou (18 May 2016)

I just saw that one. I couldn't get sharer for no duties or contribution for my saint of a mare so good luck with that!!


----------



## Fidgety (19 May 2016)

I wonder if any of the FB posters have ever seen this thread...


----------



## *Sahara (19 May 2016)

Fidgety said:



			I wonder if any of the FB posters have ever seen this thread...  

Click to expand...

I was wondering that myself...but I doubt it :lol:


----------



## Dunlin (19 May 2016)

To all those interested if the drinks are alcoholic I sent them a message and sadly a glass and tap are provided along with a bottle of fruit squash, it's just plain water which comes out of the tap. I fear if we all turned up with bottles of Gin and Tonic not much Ragwort would be pulled and there'd be a lot of poo left!


----------



## only_me (19 May 2016)

There's a lot of wanted pony ads atm as teenagers want a pony for summer. Came across this one - 
"Wanted horse to loan for summer. 15-16h. No tbs or cobs and must be over 4 years. Want to do a lot of jumping and dressage. Can school it if needed but don't want anything dangerous. Must move yards"

Sounds like they just want a pony to joy ride!


----------



## Cowpony (19 May 2016)

only_me said:



			There's a lot of wanted pony ads atm as teenagers want a pony for summer. Came across this one - 
"Wanted horse to loan for summer. 15-16h. No tbs or cobs and must be over 4 years. Want to do a lot of jumping and dressage. Can school it if needed but don't want anything dangerous. Must move yards"

Sounds like they just want a pony to joy ride!
		
Click to expand...

And a ready-made push-button one too! Want to do dressage, but will only school if needed....


----------



## pansymouse (20 May 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			Owner dies and other owner rehouse the horses thinking it is in their best interests. The 2 horses have been in the same home for 20 years. New owner starts a go fund me for 2000 claiming they are rescues. Comments along the lines of "I hate animal abusers what a wonderful thing you are doing". Imagine what the poor owner must feel being made out to be an abuser! New owner seems clueless - lots of talk of cleaning rugs and massage for a cushings horse but none of prascend and proper treatment.

https://www.gofundme.com/24rngwuk

Click to expand...

Just read the drivel on the link and am interested to know how a Section D can have a sister that is a Section C...


----------



## teddypops (20 May 2016)

pansymouse said:



			Just read the drivel on the link and am interested to know how a Section D can have a sister that is a Section C...[/QUOTE

Because if one doesn't reach the height required for a D, it is a C.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HiPo'sHuman (20 May 2016)

pansymouse said:



			Just read the drivel on the link and am interested to know how a Section D can have a sister that is a Section C...
		
Click to expand...

I call my dog and pony sisters, lol. Probably wouldn't use that term on a public forum/go fund me page though!


----------



## conniegirl (20 May 2016)

pansymouse said:



			Just read the drivel on the link and am interested to know how a Section D can have a sister that is a Section C...
		
Click to expand...

If a pony bred as a section c goes over 13.2hh it is reclassified as a section D.
If a pony bred as a sectionD fails to make it ove 13.2hh it is reclassified as a sectionC.
So yes very possible


----------



## FfionWinnie (20 May 2016)

pansymouse said:



			Just read the drivel on the link and am interested to know how a Section D can have a sister that is a Section C...
		
Click to expand...

My C has a D mother and B father. It's about height that's all.


----------



## pansymouse (20 May 2016)

Thank you for  helping me understand the Welsh sections.  My mare is a D x TB so technically a Welsh sports horse :-D


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (20 May 2016)

pansymouse said:



			Thank you for  helping me understand the Welsh sections.  My mare is a D x TB so technically a Welsh sports horse :-D
		
Click to expand...

If your horse was bred in Wales then yes it's a Welsh Sports Horse,  if it was bred in Scotland then it is a Scottish, Ireland - Irish etc. It's not about parentage it's country of birth.


----------



## Serianas (20 May 2016)

This reminds me of some comment I saw on youtube argue that Shetlands born on the NF could be registered in the NF stud book as NF ponies :S


----------



## fiwen30 (20 May 2016)

'4 year old mini, not broken, but kids all sit on it', complete with photos of tiny toddlers on said pony. I wish people wouldn't use their children as crash-test dummies.


----------



## ester (20 May 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			Owner dies and other owner rehouse the horses thinking it is in their best interests. The 2 horses have been in the same home for 20 years. New owner starts a go fund me for 2000 claiming they are rescues. Comments along the lines of "I hate animal abusers what a wonderful thing you are doing". Imagine what the poor owner must feel being made out to be an abuser! New owner seems clueless - lots of talk of cleaning rugs and massage for a cushings horse but none of prascend and proper treatment.

https://www.gofundme.com/24rngwuk

Click to expand...

TBF those feet are shocking and indicative of some serious recurrent laminitic issues (most likely related the the presumably untreated cushings). They look like rescues to me anyway!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (21 May 2016)

fiwen30 said:



			'4 year old mini, not broken, but kids all sit on it', complete with photos of tiny toddlers on said pony. I wish people wouldn't use their children as crash-test dummies.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair I have three miniatures that have never been 'broken' to ride, hate that term but two of them have had children sit on them and go for a walk with absolutely no problem at all. Minis really are not like 'normal' horses.  I have had no worries about putting toddlers on them and even my 11 month old great nephew has sat on and walked on my unbroken mini. They have amazing temperaments.


----------



## EQUIDAE (21 May 2016)

ester said:



			TBF those feet are shocking and indicative of some serious recurrent laminitic issues (most likely related the the presumably untreated cushings). They look like rescues to me anyway!
		
Click to expand...

I'd not seen any pictures other than one of them looking pretty OK - I guess they must have updated it since.


----------



## case895 (21 May 2016)

Strapless Patey hat for sale in an FB group which meets all international safety standards and is suitable for and legal in all equestrian disciplines.

Several people pointed out the glaring inaccuracies in these claims.


----------



## ycbm (21 May 2016)

fiwen30 said:



			'4 year old mini, not broken, but kids all sit on it', complete with photos of tiny toddlers on said pony. I wish people wouldn't use their children as crash-test dummies.
		
Click to expand...

How else can you break a mini to ride?  I put a 6 stone older girl on my full size Shetland, but my mini will have a toddler on her as she is so tiny. Mother will hold toddler, I will hold mini. Since I already stand over her as if I'm going to sit and ride her, I don't see any issue with it. Much safer to do it with a child who is small enough to be caught by the adult holding them than a bigger child (who would still have to be very young because of the size of the pony)  who can't easily be lifted off the pony, surely?


----------



## Frumpoon (21 May 2016)

case895 said:



			Strapless Patey hat for sale in an FB group which meets all international safety standards and is suitable for and legal in all equestrian disciplines.

Several people pointed out the glaring inaccuracies in these claims.
		
Click to expand...

O yes I saw that, shame as its my exact size, but I NEED a harness etc


----------



## Crugeran Celt (21 May 2016)

ycbm said:



			How else can you break a mini to ride?  I put a 6 stone older girl on my full size Shetland, but my mini will have a toddler on her as she is so tiny. Mother will hold toddler, I will hold mini. Since I already stand over her as if I'm going to sit and ride her, I don't see any issue with it. Much safer to do it with a child who is small enough to be caught by the adult holding them than a bigger child (who would still have to be very young because of the size of the pony)  who can't easily be lifted off the pony, surely?
		
Click to expand...

Doubt you will have any problems if your mini is like mine. They didn't bat an eye lid when I sat a toddler on them. Saying that I used to meet my son from his school bus with a mini and he would put his school bag on her back to walk up the lane home.


----------



## ycbm (21 May 2016)

Crugeran Celt said:



			Doubt you will have any problems if your mini is like mine. They didn't bat an eye lid when I sat a toddler on them. Saying that I used to meet my son from his school bus with a mini and he would put his school bag on her back to walk up the lane home.
		
Click to expand...

The baby's mum, grandma (my friend, all of us horsey) and I are really looking forward to both of them being old enough    baby is one, pony is two. Roll on next year     Honestly, if I had a very big car park near me, I'd teach her to pull me 'sitting' on her with a pair of roller skates on


----------



## case895 (21 May 2016)

Frumpoon said:



			O yes I saw that, shame as its my exact size, but I NEED a harness etc
		
Click to expand...

We have bump caps (baseball caps with hard heads) at work which offer more protection and which conform to a safety standard.


----------



## MagicMelon (21 May 2016)

Recently spotted an ad on FB for a horse "on loan only, no chance of sale" but the loan was ONLY for 6 months and the horse was a 5yo who had been backed last year but not worked since so basically the owner simply wanted someone to get their very green horse back into work for them for free...


----------



## Shadowdancing (23 May 2016)

Vividly remember one a year or so ago from someone wanting tack, rugs, headcollars, grooming stuff etc. etc. free please, and ideally a horse box too, free obviously, because person was setting up a horse rescue... :O


----------



## chillipup (23 May 2016)

Shadowdancing said:



			Vividly remember one a year or so ago from someone wanting tack, rugs, headcollars, grooming stuff etc. etc. free please, and ideally a horse box too, free obviously, because person was setting up a horse rescue... :O
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear Lord, 'out of the frying pan, into the fire' comes to my mind  (of course I could be completely wrong and the OP now has a fabulous equine rescue set up, to rival WHW)


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (23 May 2016)

Saw a pony advertised on FB recently, bummed up as a "dope on a rope, ideal family/child's pony"; 14.2, 10 yo. Some numpty had asked whether it would make a "competition jumping pony"..... (er, nope!); then someone else had said "oh we really wanted one that's 15hh, will it grow??? Um, yeah, right, at 10 yo, sure, yeahhh.......


----------



## smja (23 May 2016)

case895 said:



			Strapless Patey hat for sale in an FB group which meets all international safety standards and is suitable for and legal in all equestrian disciplines.

Several people pointed out the glaring inaccuracies in these claims.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, a Patey could be legal for some disciplines at some levels...just like a top hat. Does a Darwin award count as an international safety standard?


----------



## exracehorse (25 May 2016)

All things horsey Suffolk buying and selling. Today's wanted is for two teenagers. One novice. One experienced. MUST be able to do dresssge. Xc schooling. Jumping. Hacking. Basically, a perfect alrounder. Catch us they want it delivered and max of 500 pounds to spend


----------



## Frumpoon (25 May 2016)

British dressage page has a gem of an advert - woman wants to know if anybody wants her brood mare on loan to make a fuss of until foal is weaned, then she may or may not come back into work.....

So she wants somebody to pay her livery just to fuss the mare.....


----------



## Dunlin (25 May 2016)

You're all gonna love this one!

My little girl who is 5 has become totally obsessed with horses as we have a stables down the road and they ride past every day. She wants her own now. I am after a horse that comes with everything needed and if you have any proper stuff for my dd to wear that's great. It's only a phase which she'll grow out of so not looking to spend much, maybe £200 max if I can get everything needed.

  

The post has attracted 38 replies, thankfully all of them giving her a good ear bashing.

Not horse related but on a pets for sale, wanted, rehoming page;

I need a new home for my cat. She is tortoisehell and 16 years old. She has kidney failure and is on a special diet and a lot of medication, costs about £60 a week. I am disabled and can't afford the medication and food any more, free to good home.

I sent her a very polite PM suggesting that if she is disabled she may get some help from PDSA and perhaps the kindest thing to do is to have her PTS in her own home rather than the stress of a new home and routine, I did offer her some money towards that. Well, she ripped my head off and the vile messages just kept coming, when I went onto her profile to block her I noticed a status update posted 10 mins previously "Cinema, Pizza Hut, Arcades, Bowling, Pub now bed!!" Oh yeah, that really got my blood pressure up. Her post was removed by admin as there were so many complaints over it anyway and she was blocked from the group. I feel sad over what may happen to her poor cat  I really hate selfish people and that rotten woman doesn't deserve the love from any animal.


----------



## *Sahara (25 May 2016)

Dunlin said:



			You're all gonna love this one!

My little girl who is 5 has become totally obsessed with horses as we have a stables down the road and they ride past every day. She wants her own now. I am after a horse that comes with everything needed and if you have any proper stuff for my dd to wear that's great. It's only a phase which she'll grow out of so not looking to spend much, maybe £200 max if I can get everything needed.

  

The post has attracted 38 replies, thankfully all of them giving her a good ear bashing.

Not horse related but on a pets for sale, wanted, rehoming page;

I need a new home for my cat. She is tortoisehell and 16 years old. She has kidney failure and is on a special diet and a lot of medication, costs about £60 a week. I am disabled and can't afford the medication and food any more, free to good home.

I sent her a very polite PM suggesting that if she is disabled she may get some help from PDSA and perhaps the kindest thing to do is to have her PTS in her own home rather than the stress of a new home and routine, I did offer her some money towards that. Well, she ripped my head off and the vile messages just kept coming, when I went onto her profile to block her I noticed a status update posted 10 mins previously "Cinema, Pizza Hut, Arcades, Bowling, Pub now bed!!" Oh yeah, that really got my blood pressure up. Her post was removed by admin as there were so many complaints over it anyway and she was blocked from the group. I feel sad over what may happen to her poor cat  I really hate selfish people and that rotten woman doesn't deserve the love from any animal.
		
Click to expand...

No words...


----------



## exracehorse (25 May 2016)

Frumpoon said:



			British dressage page has a gem of an advert - woman wants to know if anybody wants her brood mare on loan to make a fuss of until foal is weaned, then she may or may not come back into work.....

So she wants somebody to pay her livery just to fuss the mare.....
		
Click to expand...

Is that the chestnut mare?


----------



## Cara_E (25 May 2016)

I've seen at least three adverts offering to colour your horse for you or 'transform' it into a unicorn with a home-made horn thingy.   Not sure if it is cheeky, just stupid.


----------



## Frumpoon (26 May 2016)

Possibly....


----------



## Sheep (26 May 2016)

I've just seen a post where someone is selling a half used bottle of regumate... Sigh


----------



## maisie06 (26 May 2016)

Facebook = "wanted, person to come and handle my yearling, teach him to pick up feet, lead, walk out in traffic etc...loves to stand and be groomed (well what else will you be doing with it!!) financial contribution required of £10 per day as many days as you like"

Hmmmmm pretty sure she should be the one paying!! Lol I'd be CHARGING her £25 plus per hour!!!!


----------



## lewis2015 (31 May 2016)

[/url][/IMG]


Saw this. *Sigh* How ridiculous!


----------



## ycbm (31 May 2016)

lewis2015 said:








[/url][/IMG]


Saw this. *Sigh* How ridiculous!
		
Click to expand...



Prestbury!!!!!????

Um, like, that place where all the millionaire footballers live? There's barely a house in Prestbury that doesn't meet the description of 'mansion' !   Average house price there is probably two million or more.


----------



## lewis2015 (31 May 2016)

ycbm said:



			Prestbury!!!!!????

Um, like, that place where all the millionaire footballers live? There's barely a house in Prestbury that doesn't meet the description of 'mansion' !   Average house price there is probably two million or more.
		
Click to expand...

Looking at the profile of the girl who's posted she looks about 13 so perhaps it's just something she wants to buy with her weekly pocket money  Haha.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (31 May 2016)

Lovely one on KEG today......come and ride my five year old horse because he needs bringing on, financial contribution required!! 

Dear me I've been doing it the wrong way around, I thought you paid people to train your horse not that they paid you! I feel like an idiot!


----------



## ycbm (31 May 2016)

lewis2015 said:



			Looking at the profile of the girl who's posted she looks about 13 so perhaps it's just something she wants to buy with her weekly pocket money  Haha.
		
Click to expand...

She probably lives in one of these 


http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/Prestbury.html


----------



## Abacus (1 June 2016)

*******&#8206; to Horses Only (For loan or sale)

Looking for a 16.2 hh to 17 hh horse male or female that it about 8 or 9 years is less then 900
£900
Coopers Edge
Because I don't have a lot of money


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (2 June 2016)

Another one wanting a Shetland that is good with kids and can jump for less than £100.

 Do people seriously think that because they are small they are cheap?!? A good Shetland will add another 0 onto that price, a mediocre one will still be 5x as much. And people wonder why I get frustrated with idiots when trying to find homes for ours!


----------



## Toffee44 (3 June 2016)

Blame this thread!!! 

Just went for a nose on a horsey group-- gone and bought a blady rug!! Via PayPal just to add


----------



## Toffee44 (3 June 2016)

Rollin said:



			Come on, I have lost track of the times my o/h tells me in a panic he thinks one or other horse is sick or dead.  Coo their name and watch the ears twitch!!
		
Click to expand...

Not always. Twice now the old girls at yard 26 and 30. Flat out in field. Next to each other. Called nothing. YO went over fearing the worst  (dragging a livery with her for support, was once me). Got up really close. Nothing.
Pokes horse-- horse now annoyed and has now bitten. 

So ears don't always twitch, sometimes they need a poke. Have to admit was a horrible feeling walking over to them and them not moving a muscle.


----------



## Cara_E (3 June 2016)

Someone on a group I'm in just asked if there was such a thing as donkey stallions and Shetland stallions.


----------



## Hepsibah (3 June 2016)

Cara_E said:



			Someone on a group I'm in just asked if there was such a thing as donkey stallions and Shetland stallions.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't you know? They're grown underground, like potatoes...


----------



## Fizzy candy (12 June 2016)

Just saw this on a FB forum ..... "wanted free (because sadly I can't pay) weekend riding for my daughter. Must be 110% bombproof and able to teach her everything as she is nervous. I want her to ride bareback, but a saddle is ok." And it went on! Honestly. I am tempted to reply to it.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (31 December 2016)

One has just come up that has made me resurrect this thread! 


'looking for a companion home. My horse is injured and needs 6-12months rest. Can live in or out with mares or geldings. I will provide rugs for whilst he is away' 

So basically they want someone else to look after and pay to fix their horse and they will take it back when it can be ridden again. 

Good luck with that one!


----------



## skint1 (31 December 2016)

Hah brilliant! I wonder if they'll get any takers.  
I always like the ones where they want the holy grail horse that everyone is looking for, but they want it for free or for like 50p or something. I'm always intrigued to know if their ads are successful!


----------



## MissTyc (31 December 2016)

I had an odd one this week. Comment, innocently, on a post about horse care in the winter. I said something about how back breaking it is and dark and dirty and muddy but we do it for the love ... Got a message request from a stranger saying she'd seen my post and "for a small fee" she could "do" my horses for me and ride them too. Euuuuuuuuuh ........


----------



## Flicker (31 December 2016)

Someone near me has been trying to loan their seriously dangerous horse for months.  The advert bears no relation to the reality whatsoever. The horse has had the owner in A&E several times and if it were mine would either be a field ornament or PTS.  The horse sustained a mega injury a few months ago, which some of us thought would put paid to its ridden 'career', at least for the time being.  But nope, today the ad popped back up on FB, with an optimistic 'bump' from the owner.
Thankfully, our community is small and most of us know what the horse is like.  I feel it is extremely irresponsible though, to try to pass on a horse that is so dangerous.  I have seen it almost go over backwards and blind bolt on a couple of occasions.  Owner thinks it's funny


----------



## exracehorse (31 December 2016)

An owner was asking for balance reins for sale.  Just until she had a better balanced seat. Fair enough.  But she wanted them to keep her daughter from being pulled out the saddle and over the ponies head because it was coughing so much.  I suggested she sorted the ponies cough out as priority as it must be pretty bad to pull a child out of the saddle.


----------



## Pedantic (31 December 2016)

Farcebook

No hate please, not sure what colour top to wear, I go eventing on concretre on an aeroplane runway in the dark with no Hi Viz or helmet or body protector with a barefoot horse over metal spikes with sharpened spurs and spikes under his noseband with barbed wire for a bit an jump 10ft jumps, again no hate please or I will run to the moderator and have post removed after wasting everyones time replying.....


----------



## skint1 (31 December 2016)

Pedantic said:



			Farcebook

No hate please, not sure what colour top to wear, I go eventing on concretre on an aeroplane runway in the dark with no Hi Viz or helmet or body protector with a barefoot horse over metal spikes with sharpened spurs and spikes under his noseband with barbed wire for a bit an jump 10ft jumps, again no hate please or I will run to the moderator and have post removed after wasting everyones time replying.....
		
Click to expand...

There's only one answer, purpol, with shparkles


----------



## poiuytrewq (31 December 2016)

NellRosk said:



			People who 'rescue' horses then post asking for rugs/ tack etc making out like they're some kind of martyr :rolleyes3: ermm if you can't afford to look after the horse you've just acquired then why have you got it!
		
Click to expand...

Oh god, this! then advertising them for sale two weeks later...


----------



## exracehorse (31 December 2016)

Yawn. .....   my pony is 13.2 how tall will be get?   What colour tack for my chestnut? Stable name is bla bla, passport name is bla bla, what show name shall I give him. My field is all mud, should I give hay?  No nasty comments please but my horse has been lame for months, any recommendations, will turmeric help?  My horse is fed 3 hard feeds a day, is ridden once a week and shut up 24/7, would calmer would you recommend?  Chit chat and tack is the worse for total numpties.


----------



## Flicker (31 December 2016)

Pedantic said:



			Farcebook

No hate please, not sure what colour top to wear, I go eventing on concretre on an aeroplane runway in the dark with no Hi Viz or helmet or body protector with a barefoot horse over metal spikes with sharpened spurs and spikes under his noseband with barbed wire for a bit an jump 10ft jumps, again no hate please or I will run to the moderator and have post removed after wasting everyones time replying.....
		
Click to expand...

And I bought the horse off of a guy in a pub car park who said he was sound and good for novices and didn't need a vetting but he threw me off when he got home and only goes on three legs and only turns left.  Now the guy's phone is always off and he's blocked me on farcebook.  Where do I stand legally?  Are there any qualified solicitors who will give me free legal advice over the internet?  And does someone want to buy the horse as a project?  I only want to recoup the £3k I spent on him.  He's a bargain, potential dressage horse.  I'm sure by the time he turns 16 next month he'll be able to canter on all four legs.


----------



## Frumpoon (31 December 2016)

Somebody trying to sell a lame horse...but he sound in walk and canter.....


----------



## J&C (31 December 2016)

Saw one the other day, a young girl advertising her pony for loan:
"Monday - Friday during the winter only. Loaner to pay all costs and do all chores but pony must be kept at current yard so owner can ride at weekends and loan will end as soon as clocks change". 

She basically wants it on full livery over the winter but wants someone to pay her for the privilege?! Funnily enough she had no replies, are these people for real?!


----------



## dizzyneddy (31 December 2016)

Saw a good ad on preloved a girl wants a horse or pony between 13.2hh - 16hh aged 3 - 8 mare or gelding not bothered if its unbroken or had nothing done & must be lower than £500 budget. However she'll pay extra for delivery!!! 

l don't know what planet some people are on.


----------



## Leo Walker (31 December 2016)

They are out there. I'm going to look at one tomorrow that fits her criteria, green but novice ride, experienced driving horse,had 10 weeks pro driving schooling beginning of this year, County Standard for its type, and if that ones not suitable there are a good few others I have vague plans to see. There would be a whole lot more if I didnt want a specific type and wasnt so fussy about looks etc.


----------



## alainax (3 January 2017)

I've seen a few recently which perplex me. 

People writing " just want back what I paid for it" for common shop bought items. I just don't get the mentality in thinking that people would choose to pay you £50 for your second hand used item, with no returns or safety net, when the can buy it for the same price from a shop, unused!

I vaguely use the guide that second hand is half price, or there abouts for common items . Certainly not full price!


----------



## *Sahara (4 January 2017)

alainax said:



			I've seen a few recently which perplex me. 

People writing " just want back what I paid for it" for common shop bought items. I just don't get the mentality in thinking that people would choose to pay you £50 for your second hand used item, with no returns or safety net, when the can buy it for the same price from a shop, unused!

I vaguely use the guide that second hand is half price, or there abouts for common items . Certainly not full price!
		
Click to expand...

What? :eek3: what are there people on? This thread never fails to make me :lol:


----------



## dibbin (5 January 2017)

EKW said:



			One has just come up that has made me resurrect this thread! 


'looking for a companion home. My horse is injured and needs 6-12months rest. Can live in or out with mares or geldings. I will provide rugs for whilst he is away' 

So basically they want someone else to look after and pay to fix their horse and they will take it back when it can be ridden again. 

Good luck with that one!
		
Click to expand...

You and I are clearly on one of the same groups, I saw that one too!


----------



## Ddraig_wen (5 January 2017)

Seen this one today:

Looking for a sharer for my horse. She's broke this year. Really good to ride. Bought her but not got time to do with her all the time. Bucks when you put saddle on. Been ridden by my novice kids once. Ment to be good in traffic but not tried her. Likes cuddles. Looking for someone to do her 4-5 days a week.  Sharer to pay £10 per day.


----------



## Ddraig_wen (5 January 2017)

After a friend of mine tagging me belatedly in some photo's from a show in the summer I got a message asking if I'd sell my sidesaddle horse and saddle to some woman for under £1000 because she really wants to 'do Downton' but doesn't have the money. Um.... no love annd neither of them will ever be for sale


----------



## DirectorFury (5 January 2017)

Ddraig_wen said:



			After a friend of mine tagging me belatedly in some photo's from a show in the summer I got a message asking if I'd sell my sidesaddle horse and saddle to some woman for under £1000 because she really wants to 'do Downton' but doesn't have the money. Um.... no love annd neither of them will ever be for sale
		
Click to expand...

WTF, why on earth did she think that would be a reasonable offer??

I saw one the other day who was trying to crowdfund the £400 fee needed to adopt a 'rescue' horse because she weealy weally wanted it and wanted to give fuzzwy cwddles. When I pointed out that the horse was likely to cost about that per month I got a mouthful of abuse and blocked <eyeroll>.


----------



## Ddraig_wen (5 January 2017)

DirectorFury said:



			WTF, why on earth did she think that would be a reasonable offer??

I saw one the other day who was trying to crowdfund the £400 fee needed to adopt a 'rescue' horse because she weealy weally wanted it and wanted to give fuzzwy cwddles. When I pointed out that the horse was likely to cost about that per month I got a mouthful of abuse and blocked <eyeroll>.
		
Click to expand...


Apparently it was reasonable because the saddle is really old and my horse has been 'well used' . I did giggle eventually


----------



## jumping.jack_flash (5 January 2017)

Jeremy Kyle people!


----------



## Shadowdancing (5 January 2017)

Not a bad ad compared to some but just been chuckling over a filly for sale 'quite as a lamp' &#128522;


----------



## Zero00000 (5 January 2017)

Not horse related but someone on my Facebook 'rescued' a dog from Spain,
Asked for donations to have the dog released from pound, boarded and then transported to the UK,
She received quite a bit,

A year on, the dog is very ill,
So far vet bills knocking on 2k

You guessed it, there's a go fund me page, talking as if this bill is everyone else's. .

'Come of everyone only £100 left of this bill to get her seen by another vet'

She has other dogs too.

If you can't afford them, don't have them!


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 January 2017)

The local feed merchant asked folk to share this 'hilarious' video of a local horse's first long lining session. 

https://www.facebook.com/BernardCorbettAndCo/videos/1196763643735240/

Not sure how anyone can find the video funny.


----------



## Casey76 (5 January 2017)

It happens in France too

"Hi all . Only looking atm
Free if possible. As I have to retire my 10 yr old . We have 3 equines already.
Horse, or pony 14'2 to 15'2 for my soon to be 14 yr old.  Level 4/5 galope riding. 
Something that will and does jump and is good to hack out.
Must be in good health. 
Thanks in advance"


----------



## duckling (5 January 2017)

Shadowdancing said:



			Not a bad ad compared to some but just been chuckling over a filly for sale 'quite as a lamp' &#128522;
		
Click to expand...

I saw that one too, made me giggle!


----------



## alainax (5 January 2017)

I've seen a few screwballs (skewbald) advertised, at first I thought they were being funny, but after seeing a few I'm beginning to wonder!


----------



## Soldier1994 (5 January 2017)

I get to experience the equine business side of Facebook... you won't believe how many kids under 14 ask 'can I plz be sponsored by u I will show off your stuff lots!! I'm a really gud rider' etc had one child asking if we would pay for her to go to shows... they also get rather rude when you say politely it's not within your budget for the year and that we know nothing about good riders. 

No... we know nothing...


----------



## WelshD (5 January 2017)

One post that had my jaw on the floor this week was about a horse that was wearing four rugs totalling 1750g. I'm not the sort to shout about these things as I am a 'rugger'  and have a pony that feels the cold but I am genuinely amazed a horse would need rugging to that extent


----------



## [59668] (6 January 2017)

Just saw one from a woman who bought a horse off a Facebook auction site, from an ad with no picture, didn't see any pics or videos. Thought she was buying a 14 yr old been there done that and has ended up with an emaciated 24 yr old with arthritis. She wants her money back. Poor horse and I honestly can't believe how stupid some people are!!!


----------



## Flicker (6 January 2017)

Someone near me looking for a sharer for an unbacked 4 year old...  WTF.


----------



## Flicker (6 January 2017)

[59668] said:



			Just saw one from a woman who bought a horse off a Facebook auction site, from an ad with no picture, didn't see any pics or videos. Thought she was buying a 14 yr old been there done that and has ended up with an emaciated 24 yr old with arthritis. She wants her money back. Poor horse and I honestly can't believe how stupid some people are!!!
		
Click to expand...

I saw that too!  That site is full of tales of woe of people buying unseen and unvetted and then coming to grief.  Honestly, when will people learn?


----------



## conniegirl (6 January 2017)

alainax said:



			I've seen a few screwballs (skewbald) advertised, at first I thought they were being funny, but after seeing a few I'm beginning to wonder!
		
Click to expand...

thats an autocorrect thing. Just tried it in my Iphone


----------



## Pippity (6 January 2017)

Flicker said:



			Someone near me looking for a sharer for an unbacked 4 year old...  WTF.
		
Click to expand...

I saw someone looking for a sharer for a 6-month-old (thankfully unbacked!). And they wanted a financial contribution.


----------



## Flicker (6 January 2017)

Pippity said:



			I saw someone looking for a sharer for a 6-month-old (thankfully unbacked!). And they wanted a financial contribution.
		
Click to expand...

Hahahaha people are unbelievable!


----------



## exracehorse (6 January 2017)

[59668] said:



			Just saw one from a woman who bought a horse off a Facebook auction site, from an ad with no picture, didn't see any pics or videos. Thought she was buying a 14 yr old been there done that and has ended up with an emaciated 24 yr old with arthritis. She wants her money back. Poor horse and I honestly can't believe how stupid some people are!!!
		
Click to expand...

Saw that.  Serves her right. How stupid


----------



## D66 (14 January 2017)

Looking for a horse 16hh+ preferably free to Good, loving home, however I do have a budget.
Horse must be able to jump and hack alone.
Must be within 5-12 years old.
Would prefer gelding, but would consider mares depending on temperament.
Not fussed on breeding, don't mind anything strong as long as it's controllable.
Please pm me for more information, thanks 
If you have two of these can I have the other one please? - for free, of course.


----------



## horselady (14 January 2017)

Flicker said:



			Someone near me has been trying to loan their seriously dangerous horse for months.  The advert bears no relation to the reality whatsoever. The horse has had the owner in A&E several times and if it were mine would either be a field ornament or PTS.  The horse sustained a mega injury a few months ago, which some of us thought would put paid to its ridden 'career', at least for the time being.  But nope, today the ad popped back up on FB, with an optimistic 'bump' from the owner.
Thankfully, our community is small and most of us know what the horse is like.  I feel it is extremely irresponsible though, to try to pass on a horse that is so dangerous.  I have seen it almost go over backwards and blind bolt on a couple of occasions.  Owner thinks it's funny 

Click to expand...

Seen a few of these when I looked for a horse.  Awful to get peoples hopes up and then for them to find out the thing is falling to bits and has never seen a vet. Have heard that people passed off a really doped up horse as a "complete beginner" when the thing bucks if you put your foot in the stirrup normally!


----------



## Shadowdancing (14 January 2017)

There's one going round our local fb pages now. Bay mare 14.2hh it's strong, nuts, rears and has bolted in traffic several times. Interesting the excuses that subsequent owners are coming up with for selling it!! **head-desk**


----------



## horselady (15 January 2017)

Django Pony said:



			My recent favourite:
"Anybody sell in a caversson lungin headcollla plzzz?? X"
		
Click to expand...

Can anyone translate for me?


----------



## hairycob (15 January 2017)

D66  you must be in the same group as me


----------



## Flicker (15 January 2017)

horselady said:



			Seen a few of these when I looked for a horse.  Awful to get peoples hopes up and then for them to find out the thing is falling to bits and has never seen a vet. Have heard that people passed off a really doped up horse as a "complete beginner" when the thing bucks if you put your foot in the stirrup normally!
		
Click to expand...

It is shockingly dangerous.  They would potentially be responsible for someone's serious injury or worse!  Like selling a car with ropey brakes or suspension.

There is a dodgy dealers page on Facebook that'd make your hair stand on end.  The things people do!


----------



## Beausmate (15 January 2017)

D66 said:



			Looking for a horse 16hh+ preferably free to Good, loving home, however I do have a budget.
Horse must be able to jump and hack alone.
Must be within 5-12 years old.
Would prefer gelding, but would consider mares depending on temperament.
Not fussed on breeding, don't mind anything strong as long as it's controllable.
Please pm me for more information, thanks 
If you have two of these can I have the other one please? - for free, of course.
		
Click to expand...

I've got one!  He's retired now, but he could jump and would hack out alone, although it wasn't exactly a relaxing experience....


----------



## Shantara (15 January 2017)

Just seen a very cheeky one!

Someone selling MY rug!
Ok, to be fair I left it at an old yard, but I left it on a pony that I wanted it to stay with and pony has since been PTS. Even so, it was a cute rug :\


----------



## lrw0250 (16 January 2017)

There's 2 older guys who live not too far away from me in Scotland who are "spiritualists". They have "rescued" 2 poor wee scraps from a well known place in Ireland and have set up a go fund me for their livery, rugs, vet bills etc. Since bringing them over they have moved them off two yards (once while one of them had strangles!) and now have them in a field with no support from what I can tell. Some gullible idiot has donated stables for them and they are now asking for stable helpers for their "horse rescue charity". When questioned re their charity status they delete and block and tell people the police will be to see them! Its clear they have not a f'ing clue and it is all going to end in tears. I just feel sorry for the horses.


----------



## only_me (16 January 2017)

found a cracker.


"For Loan. 15.2h 3yo Mare. been out after getting broke and have brought in to be loaned out. nervous to get on but 100% quiet ride! Hacks alone/company has done cross country and jumped 80cm! Perfect winter project for someone. ready to be brought on. 

contact needs to be singed.
if both mates go together I'll chip in for shoes etc "

So basically, they have a 3 year old that was broken in last year, turned away and now wants someone to come bring on and school her horse for free. And that they've jumped & gone xc with their 2 year old... 

Although singing a contract would be fun, not sure how well it would hold up in court


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 January 2017)

They hopefully meant that it was 3 last year, 4 this year but hasn't reached the actual day of its birth yet so still refer to it as 3?!?


----------



## only_me (16 January 2017)

EKW said:



			They hopefully meant that it was 3 last year, 4 this year but hasn't reached the actual day of its birth yet so still refer to it as 3?!?
		
Click to expand...

I hope so, but on Facebook you never really know! 

Plus it's in a Wilkie or a 3 ring, pics of both horses and don't know which is the 3yo :/


----------



## JustMe22 (16 January 2017)

I saw two ads recently for horses which just left me speechless

'This horse is a vrieshin x something else. he really is something else. Hes babys are mouse colour thats why we call her mouse. He only does a bokjump when you hurt him. He is loving and only try bite when his feed. Can arrange delivery on open trayler'

Another one said it's a great horse but 'does have some thing called lameness.'

Another one: "I'm new to riding and looking for a sponsor for a complete riding kit of breeches, tall boots, gloves, socks, shirt, a grooming kit. Inbox me'


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 January 2017)

only_me said:



			I hope so, but on Facebook you never really know! 

Plus it's in a Wilkie or a 3 ring, pics of both horses and don't know which is the 3yo :/
		
Click to expand...

There was an ad put up today asking for a 4" Wilkie - pony goes well in eggbutt snaffle but they want to fit in in the lead rein showing world so they want a wilkie.

And this is why I hate these bits with a passion!


----------



## WelshD (16 January 2017)

EKW said:



			There was an ad put up today asking for a 4" Wilkie - pony goes well in eggbutt snaffle but they want to fit in in the lead rein showing world so they want a wilkie.

And this is why I hate these bits with a passion!
		
Click to expand...

Difficult to find a small pony not in a Wilkie these days isnt it? I am amazed by how much small pony showing goes in fashions, these days X brand saddle which were THE thing to have a couple of years back aren't as good as Y brand saddles apparently so lots of very new looking saddles last year, same with jacket makers etc, I just don't know how people keep up!


----------



## Shadowdancing (16 January 2017)

Someone on now asking for advice. 

They bought a gelding from a reputable dealer. Today they found out it has a willy.  What can they do about this disaster?


----------



## horselady (16 January 2017)

are you kidding me! I have also heard people asking for advice on how to geld there horse as can't affored a vet.


----------



## dizzyneddy (16 January 2017)

Shadowdancing said:



			Someone on now asking for advice. 

They bought a gelding from a reputable dealer. Today they found out it has a willy.  What can they do about this disaster?
		
Click to expand...


ROFL &#129315; what's the world come to!!!


----------



## Goldenstar (16 January 2017)

Shadowdancing said:



			Someone on now asking for advice. 

They bought a gelding from a reputable dealer. Today they found out it has a willy.  What can they do about this disaster?
		
Click to expand...

Surely not ,are people really so unprepared .
Tell them to return it at once hopefully it will get a better owner next time l


----------



## ester (16 January 2017)

I think that one was a troll post surely


----------



## *Sahara (16 January 2017)

Shadowdancing said:



			Someone on now asking for advice. 

They bought a gelding from a reputable dealer. Today they found out it has a willy.  What can they do about this disaster?
		
Click to expand...

There are no words...


----------



## miss_c (17 January 2017)

Saw one last night.... their friend is taking on a tb that looks like a hat rack so please could people donate rugs and tack for free...


----------



## Annagain (17 January 2017)

I saw a good one last night - a 4 year old that's been broken and turned away for 6 months needs a confident rider to bring it on - which owner isn't up to doing. Only available for a 1 yr loan and you can only have her if you also take her 2yr old unhandled colt (with whom the mare shares a field)....and pay all costs for both..... Errr no thanks.


----------



## Mystical (17 January 2017)

Saw a really cheeky one a few days ago while I was pony shopping:

"WANTED- Gelding To Loving Home

Hi I haven't ridden in 10 years and I am looking for a grey cob gelding 15-16hh, he must be able to be handled by a 3 year old and also be 100% bombproof. He must be showing material and be able to jump 1.10 meters for when my 13 year old daughter wants to compete in the summer. Also he needs to come with a full tack set and stable set (Like wheelbarrow poo fork etc) as I haven't bought anything for him yet  and would need to be delivered as I dont have a trailer yet either. I am willing to pay quite a lot for him, I was thinking upto 200 pounds but maybe 250 if he comes with lots of saddles and bridles looking to buy in 1-2 days the old owner must also be able to come down a few days a week to ride and muck him out NO time wasters "

I was really tempted to message her with something like "I have a lovely horse he lives in dream land with unicorns and pixies" but I thought that would seem a bit rude so I'm leaving her to figure it out on her own but the ad has been out for over a month now so someone needs to tell her at some point...


----------



## only_me (17 January 2017)

Mystical said:



			Saw a really cheeky one a few days ago while I was pony shopping:

"WANTED- Gelding To Loving Home

Hi I haven't ridden in 10 years and I am looking for a grey cob gelding 15-16hh, he must be able to be handled by a 3 year old and also be 100% bombproof. He must be showing material and be able to jump 1.10 meters for when my 13 year old daughter wants to compete in the summer. Also he needs to come with a full tack set and stable set (Like wheelbarrow poo fork etc) as I haven't bought anything for him yet  and would need to be delivered as I dont have a trailer yet either. I am willing to pay quite a lot for him, I was thinking upto 200 pounds but maybe 250 if he comes with lots of saddles and bridles looking to buy in 1-2 days the old owner must also be able to come down a few days a week to ride and muck him out NO time wasters "

I was really tempted to message her with something like "I have a lovely horse he lives in dream land with unicorns and pixies" but I thought that would seem a bit rude so I'm leaving her to figure it out on her own but the ad has been out for over a month now so someone needs to tell her at some point...
		
Click to expand...

LOL

I'd be unable to resist replying to that  

Probably say something like, so you want me to provide you with a horse (schoolmaster, showing star, Jumping King) a full horse starter set, do the work couple of days a week and I assume teach you to ride as well? How about I keep the horse, look after it 24/7, ride and compete it myself, not allow time wasters anywhere near him, no one but me rides/cares for him, and you give me the £250 as I've already tack for him.


----------



## Mystical (17 January 2017)

only_me said:



			LOL

I'd be unable to resist replying to that  

Probably say something like, so you want me to provide you with a horse (schoolmaster, showing star, Jumping King) a full horse starter set, do the work couple of days a week and I assume teach you to ride as well? How about I keep the horse, look after it 24/7, ride and compete it myself, not allow time wasters anywhere near him, no one but me rides/cares for him, and you give me the £250 as I've already tack for him.
		
Click to expand...

I am struggling to resist replying now after your post *finger hovers over the comment button on the Facebook page* 
I put (Sorry for nicking some of your reply but it was quite good hehe):

Okay so you want me to provide you with a horse which is good enough so it can be handled by an unborn child and hacked out by a granny (schoolmaster, showing star, Jumping King) a full horse starter set, a full wardrobe of tack with one of my saddles costing more than you want to pay for the horse, do the work couple of days a week and I assume teach you to ride as well? How about I keep the horse, look after it 24/7, ride and compete it myself, not allow time wasters anywhere near him, no one but me rides/cares for him. Sound good? Thought so


----------



## only_me (17 January 2017)

Please let me know of any further posts


----------



## Asha (17 January 2017)

More sad than cheeky, a 5 year old 17hds WB, being sold , advert states jumped newcomers/fox last year after just being backed.


----------



## Shadowdancing (17 January 2017)

Another head-desk type one


Looking for  experience rider to come and re school my 12/2 hWelsh section a pony as he is keep bucking my little girl off? Vet could not really see any think a matter with him but also sed could be his back  but  need an experience rider to find out this problem to see if it is his back or if he is just been  naughty xxxx


She's been told to get a physio to check his back- says it's already been checked- but when pressed to get a physio resorts back to he's probably just being naughty... 

Someone said to check the saddle- that doesn't need checking though cos it's a saddle to fit all ponies... 

Adamant she wants a rider first. Personally I'd rather ensure the animal was comfortable before I risked putting someone even heavier on there- not to mention the possible insurance and legal cluster**** that could ensue if it throws a further bucking fit and hurts someone.


----------



## Elbie (17 January 2017)

Where do you guys find these posts?!


----------



## Snuffles (17 January 2017)

Makes you want to cry at the thought of animals having to put up with these sorts of people.


----------



## lrw0250 (17 January 2017)

lrw0250 said:



			There's 2 older guys who live not too far away from me in Scotland who are "spiritualists". They have "rescued" 2 poor wee scraps from a well known place in Ireland and have set up a go fund me for their livery, rugs, vet bills etc. Since bringing them over they have moved them off two yards (once while one of them had strangles!) and now have them in a field with no support from what I can tell. Some gullible idiot has donated stables for them and they are now asking for stable helpers for their "horse rescue charity". When questioned re their charity status they delete and block and tell people the police will be to see them! Its clear they have not a f'ing clue and it is all going to end in tears. I just feel sorry for the horses.
		
Click to expand...

Sigh...a local horsey business owner called them out on one of their begging posts (i.e. you are not a rescue and if you want horses you have to pay for things yourself etc.) and these two guys have just posted a 6 minute long live video rant about her and her business.


----------



## dizzyneddy (17 January 2017)

Sadly half of these numpties that but posts like these give us proper caring horse owners a bad name.

It must be society nowadays l like a bargin every now & again but the cheek of some people is staggering!!!


----------



## Antw23uk (17 January 2017)

Mystical said:



			Saw a really cheeky one a few days ago while I was pony shopping:

"WANTED- Gelding To Loving Home

Hi I haven't ridden in 10 years and I am looking for a grey cob gelding 15-16hh, he must be able to be handled by a 3 year old and also be 100% bombproof. He must be showing material and be able to jump 1.10 meters for when my 13 year old daughter wants to compete in the summer. Also he needs to come with a full tack set and stable set (Like wheelbarrow poo fork etc) as I haven't bought anything for him yet  and would need to be delivered as I dont have a trailer yet either. I am willing to pay quite a lot for him, I was thinking upto 200 pounds but maybe 250 if he comes with lots of saddles and bridles looking to buy in 1-2 days the old owner must also be able to come down a few days a week to ride and muck him out NO time wasters "

I was really tempted to message her with something like "I have a lovely horse he lives in dream land with unicorns and pixies" but I thought that would seem a bit rude so I'm leaving her to figure it out on her own but the ad has been out for over a month now so someone needs to tell her at some point...
		
Click to expand...

Pllleeeeeeeaaasssseee send me the link .. I would have so much fun with that one


----------



## shanti (18 January 2017)

Just came across this hilarious thread and thought, though not Facebook, I would share a few gems from Gumtree in Australia. These are the standouts for me.

**_Wanted: AJISTMANT ON SOME ACRES NEEDED ASAP MUST BE FREE._

**_For free long term lease, as a COMPANION horse only NOT a RIDDEN horse this is not due to an injury, I do ride her, however do not want to lease her to a ridden home. excellent, well mannered, polite, 13 rising 14 year old mare, QH x Stock horse, 15hh, good doer, no special feed requirements. Currently just sitting in paddock due to other commitments such as work, study and travelling.
Could be much better utilised somewhere else with some more frequent attention. Happy to still contribute to the 'costs of living' as she is very special to me. Message for more info _

**_Hi I'm looking for a horse to start trail riding. Must have gentle nature. No bite. No bolt. No buck. No Shy Ect. Between 15hh and 16hh. Not really concerned on breed or colour but hoping for a black. Grey. Chestnut. Bay. Will be fine with paint. or roan if possible some tack and or feed .Rug. Halter.Bridle.Saddle provided to start with will pay up 300 for tack and feed. Horse must be used to roads dogs cats trucks chickens ect. Easy to clip shoe load ect. Just looking a friend to build confidence with. Would prefer gelding but will consider mare if the requirements are met now this might be a bit picky but I would prefer a horse with no white markings if it is a solid colour unless it has for socks or a blaze so hope fully I get a reply soon make sure you send lots of photos!!!!!!!!!!_

This one is REALLY strange and hard to understand so I included a link! http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/lynb...is-angel-if-you-would-like-to-help/1135619856

**_As a little girl I worked with Tommy Woodcock and road my best friend reckless on Pharlaps rug. My fathers father was Tommy's best mate. I also had silver denim who went to mountain racing. This is the dream I have to have this black horse (admit bit out practice) but on x40 acres and I can't get horse out of my blood. Due to parental separation as a kid my gear was all sold off original saddle etc I can provide a very good home bit of an animal whisperer everything on this farm single mum now 10 yr old daughter and 4 year old strapping son training as farmer truly amazing but something big is missing to get a horse back spent a lot of my childhood in gippsland and bayside lost the lot starting again due to bad choices we all make after working hard since 15 won't give you life story if you feel you have the black horse for me and / or pony for kids happy to take them on and know they will be spoilt rotten like pigs, goats, cows, sheep, alpacas, dogs, cats, kittens you name it it's a spiritual thing to have a horse back I'm sure some will understand it would be a dream come true I have a lot of antiques and artwork to trade very valuable which I can offer thank you for reading this I'm just putting it out there and sure my black baby will come my way someway somehow_


----------



## Snuffles (18 January 2017)

Blimey I nearly collapsed through breathlessness reading that one


----------



## HeresHoping (18 January 2017)

There's a new horse posted today on Horse auctions Online! - that held by those well known TicToc dealers. It's for a lovely looking chestnut with a BSJA record. It's entitled 'honest advert'. It goes on to say how she's been ill and that she part-Xed this chap for a 4 yo but can't cope.  The advertiser is a dealer and I desperately want to call her up on it. She used to live down my lane and her track record with the RSPCA is quite something. When she moved she left all her horses in their stables for 2 weeks without water. Someone used to come and bung a bit of mouldy hay over the doors. The people who had moved in were promised the horses would be gone the next day and were astounded it didn't happen. 

Am so angry at seeing that ad... If anyone is on that group has the gumption to do so, they should call her up on it.


----------



## s4sugar (18 January 2017)

well TBH it is an "advert"


----------



## Leo Walker (18 January 2017)

I'm sorely tempted as I do love a good bust up with KT! But then she will realise she hasnt banned me yet and will kick me out :lol:


----------



## HeresHoping (18 January 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			I'm sorely tempted as I do love a good bust up with KT! But then she will realise she hasnt banned me yet and will kick me out :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Is KT in cahoots with 'that' dealer? I don't think there's any love lost. I have blotted my copybook with 'that' dealer.


----------



## Shadowdancing (18 January 2017)

Oh my...

Asking for a fiend (really hope they mean friend) 

What little horses do you have for sale? 11-12hh and no more than £300. Tia.

Errrr you mean ponies....?


----------



## Flicker (18 January 2017)

Someone looking for free second hand hats and gear for their young granddaughters who have just started riding.  Second hand riding hat.  For free.  On children who can't ride.  What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Tiddlypom (19 January 2017)

A general enquiry recently posted on a local horsey FB page:-

'i have £1000 what have you got? must be bomb proof prefiably as its my first horse'

Someone replies 'It might help if you gave details about the kind of horse you are looking for rather than just what you can spend'

To which the OP retorts 'I asked what people have got, I don't mind what breed don't like what I put don't comment!!!'


----------



## Shadowdancing (19 January 2017)

What's that saying about if you can't be a good example you'll just have to be a horrible warning or something...?


----------



## Jenni_ (20 January 2017)

I am looking for a very special sharer to share along side my existing sharer as I am moving abroad for work. 

**** is a very talented wee mare but has her quirks. If your lucky enough to get along with her you will benefit from a fantastic partner. 

I have owned ***** since she was 6 months old and have broken her myself. She carries herself in a natural outline and will happily perform some lateral work although she still has a lot to learn. she will happily pop a few fences and never backs off a jump although she is still working on her striding. 

***** can be difficult at times and is a highly strung youngster she doesn't have a bad bone in her she just likes to test a new rider out and still tests us from time to time. She is easily sat through her tantrums by a competent rider. Her wee moments just consist of a squel a leap and a wee buck just moodiness. she hasn't been known to rear or bolt ever and when you work through the tantrums she works perfectly well. 

***** will hack alone or in company with the right rider. She loves a gallop in open spaces and isn't strong in this situation she always comes back and will not go until you ask her. 

Our current sharer is fantastic and we are looking for a like minded sharer to join in our team and enjoy a truly fantastic wee horse if your willing to put in the work. 

Please do not hesitate to contact with any questions. All questions will be answered honestly.

*And the interested parties should be happy to pay £250 (presumably per month!)*


----------



## SaddleUpSin (20 January 2017)

Jenni_ said:



			I am looking for a very special sharer to share along side my existing sharer as I am moving abroad for work. 

**** is a very talented wee mare but has her quirks. If your lucky enough to get along with her you will benefit from a fantastic partner. 

I have owned ***** since she was 6 months old and have broken her myself. She carries herself in a natural outline and will happily perform some lateral work although she still has a lot to learn. she will happily pop a few fences and never backs off a jump although she is still working on her striding. 

***** can be difficult at times and is a highly strung youngster she doesn't have a bad bone in her she just likes to test a new rider out and still tests us from time to time. She is easily sat through her tantrums by a competent rider. Her wee moments just consist of a squel a leap and a wee buck just moodiness. she hasn't been known to rear or bolt ever and when you work through the tantrums she works perfectly well. 

***** will hack alone or in company with the right rider. She loves a gallop in open spaces and isn't strong in this situation she always comes back and will not go until you ask her. 

Our current sharer is fantastic and we are looking for a like minded sharer to join in our team and enjoy a truly fantastic wee horse if your willing to put in the work. 

Please do not hesitate to contact with any questions. All questions will be answered honestly.

*And the interested parties should be happy to pay £250 (presumably per month!)*

Click to expand...

HOLY CRUD. I was reading this thinking, oh thats a nice honest adverrr... omg


----------



## Flicker (25 January 2017)

Just seen a post on Facebook: someone has sold their dangerous, vertical rearing and bucking horse to someone else.  They are cross because that person now has it advertised for sale.
She seems genuinely put out by people's responses that she should never have sold it in the first place, but PTS instead.
I despair...


----------



## meleeka (25 January 2017)

Flicker said:



			Just seen a post on Facebook: someone has sold their dangerous, vertical rearing and bucking horse to someone else.  They are cross because that person now has it advertised for sale.
She seems genuinely put out by people's responses that she should never have sold it in the first place, but PTS instead.
I despair...
		
Click to expand...

Has she removed it? I saw it earlier but can't find it now.


----------



## JJS (25 January 2017)

Flicker said:



			Just seen a post on Facebook: someone has sold their dangerous, vertical rearing and bucking horse to someone else.  They are cross because that person now has it advertised for sale.
She seems genuinely put out by people's responses that she should never have sold it in the first place, but PTS instead.
I despair...
		
Click to expand...

I saw this on the Dodgy Dealers page. There was also some very colourful language used by some of the people defending her decision to describe those who pointed out the obvious: that the horse should never have been passed on in the first place.


----------



## chaps89 (25 January 2017)

Not on a horsey Facebook page but a local selling group earlier.
' Has anyone got a male pug or chi they are willing to stud out. My chi b*tch is in heat and I'd love some puppies!'  (Or words to such effect) I'm usually very restrained when it comes to Facebook numpties but I had to comment on this one.


----------



## Flicker (25 January 2017)

The post is still there but Admin's turned off the comments!


----------



## meleeka (25 January 2017)

Flicker said:



			The post is still there but Admin's turned off the comments!
		
Click to expand...

Found it thanks. Rolling my eyes at that one.


----------



## Pippity (26 January 2017)

"WANTED
13-14.2hh pony must be broken to ride ages from 5-12yrs Must be sensible but don't mind forward going ponies. No rearing,buckers or blotters!! No silly prices at most £600"


----------



## only_me (26 January 2017)

Facebook.

"For sale, 16h black mare, competed in all, well schooled, highly placed dressage and good outline."
Same horse is pictured working in draw reins or side reins in every flatwork picture.


----------



## Ceifer (26 January 2017)

Horse advertised on fb. Can't give overly detailed details as it's been sold on behalf of owner by a well known pro rider. Competed to a very decent level but is very cheap for the level of work it's done. Although they still want over 5k. Called up and asked why it's so cheap? To be fair they were honest. It's got two arthritic hocks. They then proceeded to send me video of it hopping lame behind despite being injected and when I said it's lame. The reply - oh she's not lame she has a crap walk. 

Sigh


----------



## DirectorFury (26 January 2017)

Ceifer said:



			Horse advertised on fb. Can't give overly detailed details as it's been sold on behalf of owner by a well known pro rider. Competed to a very decent level but is very cheap for the level of work it's done. Although they still want over 5k. Called up and asked why it's so cheap? To be fair they were honest. It's got two arthritic hocks. They then proceeded to send me video of it hopping lame behind despite being injected and when I said it's lame. The reply - oh she's not lame she has a crap walk. 

Sigh
		
Click to expand...

Is that the one that's got BE points and gone intermediate? I nearly asked if there was a 1 or a 0 missing off the price!


----------



## Ceifer (26 January 2017)

DirectorFury said:



			Is that the one that's got BE points and gone intermediate? I nearly asked if there was a 1 or a 0 missing off the price!
		
Click to expand...

No comment


----------



## showjumpingharry (26 January 2017)

WelshD said:



			Difficult to find a small pony not in a Wilkie these days isnt it? I am amazed by how much small pony showing goes in fashions, these days X brand saddle which were THE thing to have a couple of years back aren't as good as Y brand saddles apparently so lots of very new looking saddles last year, same with jacket makers etc, I just don't know how people keep up!
		
Click to expand...

My small pony is in an egg but no nose band and he goes better than most of the lead reins and first riddens(he wears a noseband for showing) and I was asked by a judge if I would put him a a Wilkie normally-he had just one the class...


----------



## alainax (5 February 2017)

The " just looking to get back what I paid" thing is driving me demented! I just don't understand the logic in thinking your bog standard second hand item is worth the exact same as brand new in a shop! 

"Ikea Storage units-Has No Mark They Are £20 each in IKEA and the boxes are £3:50 each so really just looking to get my money back £50."
Pic attached with them full of kids stuff in a kids room.

I'm struggling to sell a brand new with tags pair of boots for £20 when they retail at £70. I must be missing a trick lol!


----------



## Frumpoon (5 February 2017)

More of the usual "my horse can no longer be ridden/compete so I'm looking for his forever home"

On the same page from the same person "looking for a competition horse on loan"


----------



## southerncomfort (15 February 2017)

Another 'reback my horse for me for free' loan ad:

" looking for a loaner who wants a summer project, loverly boy and gentle nature, he needs re-backing and Is a grate challenge for someone who has the time up for loan through no fault of his own!".


----------



## rachk89 (15 February 2017)

southerncomfort said:



			Another 'reback my horse for me for free' loan ad:

" looking for a loaner who wants a summer project, loverly boy and gentle nature, he needs re-backing and Is a grate challenge for someone who has the time up for loan through no fault of his own!".
		
Click to expand...

'No fault of his own' other than the fact he cant be ridden...


----------



## only_me (15 February 2017)

Wanted, loan horse. To be kept at owners yard. 
Must jump/flatwork high level and bombproof to hack. Preferably available to loan from end of June due to school holidays (16yo). And not too expensive. 

Actually says "if I was to loan your horse I would do everything I could for them"

That's the point of a loan...

Goes on to say if horse kept at owners home I am more than willing to muck out etc. If that will lower cost...

I was so tempted to explain what a loan actually is!!


----------



## meleeka (15 February 2017)

I've just seen one "any cheap horses for sale in xxx as I'm in that area tomorrow".


----------



## ester (15 February 2017)

cat £90 ono 


In comments
I'm fed up with it raiding my bins and she tried to scratch my daughter twice (about 2)

then- I've had it 2 weeks


----------



## huskydamage (16 February 2017)

Ad for yard to rent, stated 'competition riders only' and must be sj or dressage. 'No happy hackers' added at the end. Never seen such a rude and snobby advert! Presumably if you compete in a discipline that's not sj or dressage you are not worthy to rent either lol


----------



## Vodkagirly (16 February 2017)

huskydamage said:



			Ad for yard to rent, stated 'competition riders only' and must be sj or dressage. 'No happy hackers' added at the end. Never seen such a rude and snobby advert! Presumably if you compete in a discipline that's not sj or dressage you are not worthy to rent either lol
		
Click to expand...

I would suspect that translates to there is no hacking here so you are going to be school bound.


----------



## Pippity (16 February 2017)

Vodkagirly said:



			I would suspect that translates to there is no hacking here so you are going to be school bound.
		
Click to expand...

Then why not say that? If Carl Hester hacks his horses, I'm sure plenty of other competition riders do!


----------



## Lucyad (16 February 2017)

huskydamage said:



			Ad for yard to rent, stated 'competition riders only' and must be sj or dressage. 'No happy hackers' added at the end. Never seen such a rude and snobby advert! Presumably if you compete in a discipline that's not sj or dressage you are not worthy to rent either lol
		
Click to expand...

Do you think sad hackers are allowed?


----------



## smja (16 February 2017)

Lucyad said:



			Do you think sad hackers are allowed?
		
Click to expand...

Ha!


----------



## pansymouse (16 February 2017)

I'm re-branding my hacking as solo vegan hunting


----------



## ahml100 (16 February 2017)

There was one on a group I am a member, asking people to crowd fund her competition fees, this sat a bit funny with me but I guess if people want to pay it is their decision-I personally though could never ask people to fund my entry fees!


----------



## horselady (16 February 2017)

seen stuff like this:
"any1 got a nrly new or new dressage saddle 4 free or cheap under £30 cuz I rly rly want 2 do dressage but got no moneyz. Plz plz reply quickly. "
and: wanted: "horse for show jumping, dressage, hunting and driving. Preferably free but I will pay up to £100 for right horse."
my favourite: "Wanted: a whole set of new tack including but not limited to: saddle, bridle, gel pad, numnah, grooming kit, horse first aid box, stirrup leathers, stirrups, hi vios stuff and overthrow shoes. Budget £50. Horse arriving in 2 days so please reply asap." 
when they were told they would be very, very lucky to just get a saddle for that they told them: "get lost, don't need your negativity!"
know they say you don't ask you don't get but this seems like it's taking the mick.


----------



## hairycob (16 February 2017)

It's half term again


----------



## Vodkagirly (16 February 2017)

Pippity said:



			Then why not say that? If Carl Hester hacks his horses, I'm sure plenty of other competition riders do![/

Agreed, but some try and gloss over it.
Or they are ridiculous snobs
		
Click to expand...


----------



## exracehorse (17 February 2017)

huskydamage said:



			Ad for yard to rent, stated 'competition riders only' and must be sj or dressage. 'No happy hackers' added at the end. Never seen such a rude and snobby advert! Presumably if you compete in a discipline that's not sj or dressage you are not worthy to rent either lol
		
Click to expand...

.  Was the yard in lavenham ?


----------



## Snuffles (17 February 2017)

Overthrow shoes !


----------



## Flicker (17 February 2017)

Not horses, but masses of posts on our local FB about missing dogs that have either run off during walks or escaped from gardens.  FFS people, keep your dogs under control!  If they don't come when you call them, put them in a lead and secure your yard!!
Then it's all 'boo hoo' when they get shot for mauling sheep.


----------



## huskydamage (17 February 2017)

Lucyad said:



			Do you think sad hackers are allowed?
		
Click to expand...

&#128514; lol


----------



## huskydamage (17 February 2017)

Vodkagirly said:



			I would suspect that translates to there is no hacking here so you are going to be school bound.
		
Click to expand...

I says the hacking is very good! The only thing I can think is maybe they had 'happy hackers' before who didn't pay up and think comp riders will be better tenants? Still rather judgey though


----------



## *Sahara (17 February 2017)

Flicker said:



			Not horses, but masses of posts on our local FB about missing dogs that have either run off during walks or escaped from gardens.  FFS people, keep your dogs under control!  If they don't come when you call them, put them in a lead and secure your yard!!
Then it's all 'boo hoo' when they get shot for mauling sheep.
		
Click to expand...

Agree


----------



## *Sahara (17 February 2017)

Lucyad said:



			Do you think sad hackers are allowed?
		
Click to expand...

Made my day :lol:


----------



## s4sugar (18 February 2017)

Girl not far from me wanting a companion, not a small pony or TB , any gender, hopefully able hack but mainly to keep her foal company. 
I have a mare rising 22 sat in the field that is sound, easy with others and could be hacked and I would even pay her costs if she had someone to give her the attention she craves.
(I've hurt my back)
Said foal is a colt - err not until three weeks after gelding. Oh he can't be gelded as one ball hasn't dropped but he will be ok with a mare - not mine he won't!


----------



## Sleipnir (19 February 2017)

Just came across somebody who has registered their youngsters' name as...wait for it...Mein Kampf.

I didn't believe it at first, too, so here's a link to his registry record (he's registered in Latvia) - http://lwhorse.lv/Horses/Card.aspx?id=53286


----------



## FfionWinnie (21 February 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/391...30035020360994/?sale_post_id=1430035020360994

I'm sure people will be taking her hand off for a super speedy wind sucking ex racehorse with back and hock pain at the bargain price of 200 quid. Such a great pic to sell him with too. 

Poor flipping horse.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 February 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



https://www.facebook.com/groups/391...30035020360994/?sale_post_id=1430035020360994

I'm sure people will be taking her hand off for a super speedy wind sucking ex racehorse with back and hock pain at the bargain price of 200 quid. Such a great pic to sell him with too. 

Poor flipping horse.
		
Click to expand...

Saw that one. He's on quite a few fb pages. Poor ******!


----------



## FfionWinnie (21 February 2017)

EKW said:



			Saw that one. He's on quite a few fb pages. Poor ******!
		
Click to expand...

Just noticed she has also got an 18yr old ID with knackered hocks and melanomas for sale for £500 as well.


----------



## Pippity (22 February 2017)

"Due to lack of time I am putting my three beautiful boys up for part/full loan. *Must not move yard*

Based on a private yard in Lymm with only my boys there. I have zac who's 3. I've just started breaking him in! He's a coloured cob approx 14.2. Very well mannered.

Roman is rising 2, unbroken. Does need someone to work on his groundwork. He loves a good scratch and a brush!

Bailey is a yearling, and is still a colt. Bailey loves attention and a good fuss however does require someone with patience!

Can be loaned individually."

So... you want somebody to do all the work with your youngsters?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (23 February 2017)

One has just cropped up wanting grazing for 4 horses. And it must be available within the week as they have been given notice from their last yard. Anywhere thy have tried so far has been too expensive so they are considering giving the horses up as its too stressful finding them somewhere to live.

 How about not having 4 horses if you can't cope with them moving or a price increase to be able to move them?!


----------



## gmw (26 February 2017)

Socks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gmw (26 February 2017)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrgggggggh


----------



## Pigeon (26 February 2017)

Did anyone see the ad looking for someone to back their nervous 16.1hh 3yo.... But don't worry,  they'd sat their 6 year old child on it &#128562;


----------



## only_me (1 March 2017)

Someone looking on Facebook for a full loan.

Looking top 14.2/153cm show pony/hunter must be full up. Need pony to be very correct for its section. May consider M&M if large and within height. Must be straight, correct and true to type as I want to contest the very top level of showing in UK eg. HOYs. For 14yo rider who has lessons regularly. Will be looked after impeccably. 

I can understand wanting a pony on loan to show, but to ask for a top of the range show pony for free for the season is a bit much imo. Comes across as very demanding and basically a god among ponies will only be considered


----------



## Sheep (1 March 2017)

only_me said:



			Someone looking on Facebook for a full loan.

Looking top 14.2/153cm show pony/hunter must be full up. Need pony to be very correct for its section. May consider M&M if large and within height. Must be straight, correct and true to type as I want to contest the very top level of showing in UK eg. HOYs. For 14yo rider who has lessons regularly. Will be looked after impeccably. 

I can understand wanting a pony on loan to show, but to ask for a top of the range show pony for free for the season is a bit much imo. Comes across as very demanding and basically a god among ponies will only be considered 

Click to expand...

Hahaha I think I saw that one too! Is that the one that said they'd consider a Connie but not if overheight?


----------



## only_me (1 March 2017)

Yep! Was thinking that sounds more like you want a ride for the season and the glory rather than a pony lol


----------



## gillbo (1 March 2017)

i saw one recently someone looking to loan a horse but the owner pays all the bills then if the horse is sold she gets a share because she didn't want it sold out from under her. ehmm........ you want free livery, horse, shoes, riding ect and a share of the cash if it's sold. was very cheekily worded too. as imagined they got no replies


----------



## Amye (2 March 2017)

Just seen an advert for a horse for sale. Says lovely horse, great jumper, loves water jumps and good a flatwork etc. Good with everything etc etc... both photos of the horse are it stood tacked up in an unlit outdoor school in the dark, one is also out of focus...


----------



## glamourpuss (2 March 2017)

Post on local horse FB group: 'Hello I would like to know if you have any ponies/horses for sale or loan. Please message me' 

Now as if that vague post wasn't enough (I mean no idea of height, age, budget etc) there is a response from a friend of this person. All spelling are as post. 
- I did not no your lookin to get a new pony
- ye forgot to tell you that my pony had that feet problem. She was getting worse & couldn't stand no more so we put to sleep.
- oh my gosh that's awful was it lemonitis? 

Very strange &#128584;


----------



## D66 (2 March 2017)

glamourpuss said:



			Post on local horse FB group: 'Hello I would like to know if you have any ponies/horses for sale or loan. Please message me' 

Now as if that vague post wasn't enough (I mean no idea of height, age, budget etc) there is a response from a friend of this person. All spelling are as post. 
- I did not no your lookin to get a new pony
- ye forgot to tell you that my pony had that feet problem. She was getting worse & couldn't stand no more so we put to sleep.
- oh my gosh that's awful was it lemonitis? 

Very strange &#128584;
		
Click to expand...

Do you treat that with Lemonade?


----------



## SOS (2 March 2017)

See a lot of unbroken youngsters offered for loan - must be nice for someone else to pay for the horse until it's some use to you!

Another horrendously written add the other day, not quite sure what it even meant:

'Would anyone loan me a horse (well 14.2 or over) if really a cob but begger can't be chooses I have a gelding co who gets on anything *star symbol* possible full loan I'd like to buy ideally just don't have the cash I've having my paddok reseeded fence being built as well as the on thats there are ready you can be too cafull)   pm me if the can help thanks for reading x ps il pay transport x u only do happy happy hacking'

I understand people have dyslexia and/or learning disabilities but this makes no sense and I would not trust someone with my horse that can not even use autocorrect! 

The worst part is that people were replying, although many of them were part of the 'Hun brigade' I.e I have a palamino hun jumps Hun would you be interested Hun xx


----------



## hairycob (2 March 2017)

One advertised for sale. The only picture is it's nose - you know the ones where they stick their nose out to sniff your phone & you take a quick snap and that's all you get.


----------



## *Sahara (23 March 2017)

Just browsing preloved for harnesses and came across this :lol: ( has picture of very nice looking piebald cob in harness)

WANTED COB IN MAY********

IMAGES FOR ATTENTION 
Around may time i will be looking for a new addition, unfortunately due to GCSEs i had to sell my latest one to focus and revise more... however after theyve been done i will be looking for another. I would like a cob type ride and drive although im not to bothered about riding more driving, around 4-6 year old anything from 14hh upwards must be stocky fit and have good milage for long drives.. preferably to be sold with fitted harness/tack etc and maybe a cart... price range would be maximum of £850 as home is more important then price


----------



## sasquatch (23 March 2017)

only_me said:



			Someone looking on Facebook for a full loan.

Looking top 14.2/153cm show pony/hunter must be full up. Need pony to be very correct for its section. May consider M&M if large and within height. Must be straight, correct and true to type as I want to contest the very top level of showing in UK eg. HOYs. For 14yo rider who has lessons regularly. Will be looked after impeccably. 

I can understand wanting a pony on loan to show, but to ask for a top of the range show pony for free for the season is a bit much imo. Comes across as very demanding and basically a god among ponies will only be considered 

Click to expand...

think I saw that one too. Wonder was the person who posted it the same one who messaged me saying they wanted to take B on full loan so their 14 year old daughter could start eventing him - even though I had said in the ad that he was capable of jumping at around 70/80cm courses and may do 90cm courses at most, that he had a strange canter as he is part trotter and would be suited for someone wanting to have fun at local level. Told her straight away he would not be suited to eventing at all, let alone with a 14 year old who from the mums pictures on her profile looked to be only just starting to jump small fences.


----------



## Casey76 (27 March 2017)

It's not only in the UK either... one from an ex-pat board in france:

Wanted a horse for all the family To have fun with. preferably For free. A Weight carrying/ cob type must be a real confidence giver, school master easy going, to join our herd of 3,my old big boy who is remi retired and 2 mini Shetlands that my boys ride. We can offer a loverly home full of animals and children so must be used to them.. New Stables, field shelter, lots of land, Amazing hacking


----------



## SpringArising (27 March 2017)

*Sahara said:



			Just browsing preloved for harnesses and came across this :lol: ( has picture of very nice looking piebald cob in harness)

WANTED COB IN MAY********

IMAGES FOR ATTENTION 
Around may time i will be looking for a new addition, unfortunately due to GCSEs i had to sell my latest one to focus and revise more... however after theyve been done i will be looking for another. I would like a cob type ride and drive although im not to bothered about riding more driving, around 4-6 year old anything from 14hh upwards must be stocky fit and have good milage for long drives.. preferably to be sold with fitted harness/tack etc and maybe a cart... price range would be maximum of £850 as home is more important then price
		
Click to expand...

Aside from the cart I don't see anything unreasonable with that one. Plenty of Cob types around of that age and height for that price.


----------



## pansymouse (27 March 2017)

I'm currently loving Facebook - we've caught our loaner out lying to us big time by looking at her Facebook public posts.  Now we're taking back our pony when our plan had been to transfer ownership to her in September.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (27 March 2017)

I'm getting annoyed at th amount of people that want free shetlands! Must be ridden, good with kids and come with tack. 

They might be wee but they are still worth money!


----------



## DragonSlayer (27 March 2017)

SpringArising said:



			Aside from the cart I don't see anything unreasonable with that one. Plenty of Cob types around of that age and height for that price.
		
Click to expand...

...maybe it's the assumption that they are the best owners ever so don't even insult them by telling them you have one with a higher price tag.....?


----------



## *Sahara (27 March 2017)

SpringArising said:



			Aside from the cart I don't see anything unreasonable with that one. Plenty of Cob types around of that age and height for that price.
		
Click to expand...

Well I thought it was rather cheeky to ask for a horse, harness and cart for that price!


----------



## horselady (27 March 2017)

*Sahara said:



			Just browsing preloved for harnesses and came across this :lol: ( has picture of very nice looking piebald cob in harness)

WANTED COB IN MAY********

IMAGES FOR ATTENTION 
Around may time i will be looking for a new addition, unfortunately due to GCSEs i had to sell my latest one to focus and revise more... however after theyve been done i will be looking for another. I would like a cob type ride and drive although im not to bothered about riding more driving, around 4-6 year old anything from 14hh upwards must be stocky fit and have good milage for long drives.. preferably to be sold with fitted harness/tack etc and maybe a cart... price range would be maximum of £850 as home is more important then price
		
Click to expand...

I have a very good cob mare paid well over a grand for her and she came with nothing!


----------



## Leo Walker (27 March 2017)

*Sahara said:



			Well I thought it was rather cheeky to ask for a horse, harness and cart for that price!
		
Click to expand...

I could have bought mine,  his basic exercise cart and basic harness for a little bit less than that. 14.2hh 10yr old, rides and drives but a b green riding wise. He went reserve champion first time out, so hes nice quality. He was a bit quirky and I've spent thousands on him since January, but there are cheap horses out there. You just have to look and be prepared to take a punt


----------



## *Sahara (27 March 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			I could have bought mine,  his basic exercise cart and basic harness for a little bit less than that. 14.2hh 10yr old, rides and drives but a b green riding wise. He went reserve champion first time out, so hes nice quality. He was a bit quirky and I've spent thousands on him since January, but there are cheap horses out there. You just have to look and be prepared to take a punt 

Click to expand...

Just thought it was cheeky, still seems that way to me, When I was looking for a yearling I thought £350 was cheep  and they want a broken 4-6 year old with fitted harness and tack with a cart! Most harnesses I've seen 2nd hand were about £150-£200 and a good 2nd hand trap around £200-£400


----------



## holeymoley (27 March 2017)

Someone looking for an 11hand cob (?)that will be quiet enough for her daughter to rise who has just started riding but lost confidence at the riding school and none (!) of the ponies there are slow or quiet enough for her... oh and for £200. 

Yes I'm sure that will work .


----------



## Leo Walker (27 March 2017)

*Sahara said:



			Just thought it was cheeky, still seems that way to me, When I was looking for a yearling I thought £350 was cheep  and they want a broken 4-6 year old with fitted harness and tack with a cart! Most harnesses I've seen 2nd hand were about £150-£200 and a good 2nd hand trap around £200-£400
		
Click to expand...

I think I'm just fundamentally tight :lol:


----------



## *Sahara (27 March 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			I think I'm just fundamentally tight :lol:
		
Click to expand...

I honestly can't find any cheaper, there are the webbing ones on ebay but at £62 are they reliable and comfy for the horse? How would you rate cheaper wed harnesses Leo, honestly interested


----------



## melbiswas (27 March 2017)

pansymouse said:



			I'm currently loving Facebook - we've caught our loaner out lying to us big time by looking at her Facebook public posts.  Now we're taking back our pony when our plan had been to transfer ownership to her in September.
		
Click to expand...

How satisfying! What was going on?

I have seen horses loaned to acquaintances and wished I knew the owners to give them more info on the homes! All pre FB days.


----------



## horselady (27 March 2017)

holeymoley said:



			Someone looking for an 11hand cob (?)that will be quiet enough for her daughter to rise who has just started riding but lost confidence at the riding school and none (!) of the ponies there are slow or quiet enough for her... oh and for £200. 

Yes I'm sure that will work .
		
Click to expand...

riding school plods not slow or quiet enough?!


----------



## holeymoley (27 March 2017)

horselady said:



			riding school plods not slow or quiet enough?!
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts too . Not to mention the girl had only started about a fortnight ago!


----------



## horselady (27 March 2017)

holeymoley said:



			My thoughts too . Not to mention the girl had only started about a fortnight ago!
		
Click to expand...

I've been riding ten years and only just got a horse in December! I have only ever known one riding school horse who was not a novice ride, a lusitano, gelded late who thought he was still a stallion.


----------



## Leo Walker (27 March 2017)

*Sahara said:



			I honestly can't find any cheaper, there are the webbing ones on ebay but at £62 are they reliable and comfy for the horse? How would you rate cheaper wed harnesses Leo, honestly interested 

Click to expand...

I've got one. I used it for long reining. Not sure I'd want to use one to drive in though! I got lucky and found a really old, original vanner harness on ebay for a couple of hundred quid. I've got another patent one I got off Preloved for £50 as its not got any traces. Cheap because it wasnt advertised properly, but I was close enough to go and look. Both if which I'm supposed to be selling as Im not supposed to be tack hoarding anymore :lol:

Saying all that, I havent really got a clue about driving and am starting lessons with my boy in a fortnight. But I do know enough about leather to know what I'm looking at and like I said the bargains are out there if you look for them


----------



## sbloom (28 March 2017)

Todays would be wanting someone to let them have transport cheaply as the professional transport companies are so expensive.  Someone explained about professional carrier's insurance only to have a third poster roll their eyes that the question wasn't being answered and how annoying that was.  Then the usual requests for used saddles - tried 100 saddles and they all run forwards or slip or perch, but they've got £100 to spend on this really tricky horse or pony.  Horses are expensive.  I could type that in response to so many posts.


----------



## southerncomfort (28 March 2017)

For Sale ad - welsh mountain pony. Arthritic changes in the spine, can only be ridden by very experienced adults because of it's behaviour but would make a great broodmare (with arthritic spine?).  £1400!!!

The words 'cloud', 'cuckoo' and 'land' come to mind.


----------



## Casey76 (28 March 2017)

horselady said:



			I've been riding ten years and only just got a horse in December! I have only ever known one riding school horse who was not a novice ride, a lusitano, gelded late who thought he was still a stallion.
		
Click to expand...

Ha! My old riding school only had a couple of horse suitable for beginners, the others were rather quirky to say the least!  A couple were probably down right dangerous if you weren't really experienced.


----------



## miss_c (28 March 2017)

southerncomfort said:



			For Sale ad - welsh mountain pony. Arthritic changes in the spine, can only be ridden by very experienced adults because of it's behaviour but would make a great broodmare (with arthritic spine?).  £1400!!!

The words 'cloud', 'cuckoo' and 'land' come to mind.
		
Click to expand...


Having just had a horse pts due to arthiritis in the spine that makes me very sad for the poor pony.


----------



## *Sahara (28 March 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			I've got one. I used it for long reining. Not sure I'd want to use one to drive in though! I got lucky and found a really old, original vanner harness on ebay for a couple of hundred quid. I've got another patent one I got off Preloved for £50 as its not got any traces. Cheap because it wasnt advertised properly, but I was close enough to go and look. Both if which I'm supposed to be selling as Im not supposed to be tack hoarding anymore :lol:

Saying all that, I havent really got a clue about driving and am starting lessons with my boy in a fortnight. But I do know enough about leather to know what I'm looking at and like I said the bargains are out there if you look for them 

Click to expand...

Thanks for the info  I've got plenty of time, a friend has got me thinking that driving might be brilliant for me to try when my yearling is old enough-if he's willing to pull :lol:  but hovering over ebay and preloved there are no real bargains floating around atm.


----------



## Leo Walker (28 March 2017)

You have to get good at trawling the ads. I got my new harness a couple of weeks ago from ebay. Badly advertised and rubbish pics but I could see it was good quality from the way its made so I took a punt and it paid off. I think it helps that I'm not very well a lot of the time so spend a lot of time on the internet so have all the time in the world for sifting through


----------



## southerncomfort (29 March 2017)

miss_c said:



			Having just had a horse pts due to arthiritis in the spine that makes me very sad for the poor pony.  

Click to expand...

Really sorry to hear that.   
x


----------



## *Sahara (29 March 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			You have to get good at trawling the ads. I got my new harness a couple of weeks ago from ebay. Badly advertised and rubbish pics but I could see it was good quality from the way its made so I took a punt and it paid off. I think it helps that I'm not very well a lot of the time so spend a lot of time on the internet so have all the time in the world for sifting through 

Click to expand...

 I'll have to have a good sift at night before bed and hopefully something will pop up! Thanks Leo


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (6 April 2017)

Someone has just asked what sales people buy their exracers from as they are looking specifically for the severely neglected ones ... The mind boggles!


----------



## LadyK (6 April 2017)

"Hi everyone, I want to hire a 3.5T box but keep getting quoted extortionate prices. 
I only want to hire something for a couple of hours just to get my 14.3 Welsh D out and about (he's a good loader and traveler). 
Does anyone know of any cheaper companies?! 
Thank you"

Well if you are being quoted similar prices would you not assume that is the going rate...


----------



## horselady (6 April 2017)

"I can't find a spayed mare anywhere! Do you think it will be safe to keep an unspayed one with my stallion if she has a tail flap on her rug?"
The mind really does boggle.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (6 April 2017)

horselady said:



			riding school plods not slow or quiet enough?!
		
Click to expand...

More than one ours has been known to bronc. 



horselady said:



			"I can't find a spayed mare anywhere! Do you think it will be safe to keep an unspayed one with my stallion if she has a tail flap on her rug?"
The mind really does boggle.
		
Click to expand...

Omg, is that a serious post?! Mind actually boggled! :eek3:


----------



## horselady (6 April 2017)

cinnamontoast said:



			Omg, is that a serious post?! Mind actually boggled! :eek3:
		
Click to expand...

I though that, sad thing was, it was serious.


----------



## lar (6 April 2017)

My local site has had a couple of gems recently.

First there was the two year old cob who was really good on the horse walker and with a saddle and bridle on - ad accompanied by pic of very large teen sitting on him.

Followed a couple of days later by an ad from someone else looking for a sharer 3 days a week (contribution required).  You can't actually RIDE the beast but you can do all the jobs and groom it.  I was so tempted to reply saying I think what you are actually looking for is full livery....


----------



## ExmoorHunter (6 April 2017)

horselady said:



			"I can't find a spayed mare anywhere! Do you think it will be safe to keep an unspayed one with my stallion if she has a tail flap on her rug?"
The mind really does boggle.
		
Click to expand...

Really????! Did you reply?


----------



## horselady (6 April 2017)

ExmoorHunter said:



			Really????! Did you reply?
		
Click to expand...

No but I did wonder if they should really have a horse if they don't know that's not OK!


----------



## swilliam (7 April 2017)

Is there a gap in the market for a chastity rug.....?


----------



## Batgirl (7 April 2017)

An advert with a picture of 4 different horses and their heights - ring for details - no location, gender, age.  *forehead slap

Wouldn't respond to posts asking for the details with anything other than 'ring for details'.  *sigh


----------



## ycbm (7 April 2017)

Batgirl said:



			An advert with a picture of 4 different horses and their heights - ring for details - no location, gender, age.  *forehead slap

Wouldn't respond to posts asking for the details with anything other than 'ring for details'.  *sigh
		
Click to expand...

Dealer trick. Anything to get you on the phone/premises so they can sell you what they have. That's why the range of heights and no ages, 'something for everyone'.  The horses in the pictures were probably sold last year!


----------



## *Sahara (7 April 2017)

horselady said:



			No but I did wonder if they should really have a horse if they don't know that's not OK!
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Goldenstar (7 April 2017)

ycbm said:



			Dealer trick. Anything to get you on the phone/premises so they can sell you what they have. That's why the range of heights and no ages, 'something for everyone'.  The horses in the pictures were probably sold last year!
		
Click to expand...

And there's no advert you can beat them with later .


----------



## horselady (7 April 2017)

swilliam said:



			Is there a gap in the market for a chastity rug.....?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe there is for this person! Will be checking to make sure there isn't a "OMG MY MARE GOT PREGNANT" post soon this was about a month ago and the person has bought a mare!


----------



## Vodkagirly (15 April 2017)

**STAY ON PRESENT YARD PROJECT TO BREAK IN AND TO LEAD INTO PART LOAN**
FREE 

Bramble is 11.1hh and still bum high. He is a welsh X shetland, bramble is 3 and a half years old coming up 4 in may. He lives in and out as he's going out in the field soon and comes in for the winter. I have brought him up since he was born. He is unbroken and i am wanting an experience adult to come and help me to break him in. I havent had the time to bring him on as i dont want to waste him and needs all the attention he can get. Bramble is a sweet, lovely natured pony when you get to know him and when he gets to know you. He catches perfectly, picks up all 4 feet for farrier, he is halter broken and has had a bit in his mouth before and took it nicely but wasnt for long. He is good to walk when you have full control over him as he is strong and will trick people. He is strong while walking on roads and will get excited but will calm down  eventually. But he hasnt got a bad bone in his body, he is good with dogs etc but does spook now and then. He does bronk etc when he knows when to come in and while in the paddock but wont purposely kick you. Bramble is full of energy and he should calm down and be more relaxed when he starts to get exercised. He will make a good pony when he gets sorted. 

**Haven't got the time as I'm starting a new job soon and college at same time as I don't want to sell him**

More information inbox me and will agree on things.
*** OVER 18'S ONLY WITH LOADS OF EXPERIENCE*** 

(Part loan - 2/3 days £15 a week)

Really???


----------



## duckling (15 April 2017)

Hahaha, VG I just saw that and was about to post it on here but you beat me to it!


----------



## ycbm (16 April 2017)

Vodkagirly said:



			**STAY ON PRESENT YARD PROJECT TO BREAK IN AND TO LEAD INTO PART LOAN**
FREE 

Bramble is 11.1hh and still bum high. He is a welsh X shetland, bramble is 3 and a half years old coming up 4 in may. He lives in and out as he's going out in the field soon and comes in for the winter. I have brought him up since he was born. He is unbroken and i am wanting an experience adult to come and help me to break him in. I havent had the time to bring him on as i dont want to waste him and needs all the attention he can get. Bramble is a sweet, lovely natured pony when you get to know him and when he gets to know you. He catches perfectly, picks up all 4 feet for farrier, he is halter broken and has had a bit in his mouth before and took it nicely but wasnt for long. He is good to walk when you have full control over him as he is strong and will trick people. He is strong while walking on roads and will get excited but will calm down  eventually. But he hasnt got a bad bone in his body, he is good with dogs etc but does spook now and then. He does bronk etc when he knows when to come in and while in the paddock but wont purposely kick you. Bramble is full of energy and he should calm down and be more relaxed when he starts to get exercised. He will make a good pony when he gets sorted. 

**Haven't got the time as I'm starting a new job soon and college at same time as I don't want to sell him**

More information inbox me and will agree on things.
*** OVER 18'S ONLY WITH LOADS OF EXPERIENCE*** 

(Part loan - 2/3 days £15 a week)

Really???
		
Click to expand...

My inner babelfish read:

I have a little **** of a Shetland/Welsh cross who has got the better of me and has to be beaten or bribed into doing what he's told. He's a nightmare to lead anywhere and I'm completely out of my depth. Please come and train me and my pony, and pay me for the privilege.


----------



## Vodkagirly (16 April 2017)

ycbm said:



			My inner babelfish read:

I have a little **** of a Shetland/Welsh cross who has got the better of me and has to be beaten or bribed into doing what he's told. He's a nightmare to lead anywhere and I'm completely out of my depth. Please come and train me and my pony, and pay me for the privilege.
		
Click to expand...

If you are that rare adult who is small enough to ride a 11 h, capable of backing a spoilt pony and stupid enough to pay for the privilege.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (16 April 2017)

Vodkagirly said:



			**STAY ON PRESENT YARD PROJECT TO BREAK IN AND TO LEAD INTO PART LOAN**
FREE 

Bramble is 11.1hh and still bum high. He is a welsh X shetland, bramble is 3 and a half years old coming up 4 in may. He lives in and out as he's going out in the field soon and comes in for the winter. I have brought him up since he was born. He is unbroken and i am wanting an experience adult to come and help me to break him in. I havent had the time to bring him on as i dont want to waste him and needs all the attention he can get. Bramble is a sweet, lovely natured pony when you get to know him and when he gets to know you. He catches perfectly, picks up all 4 feet for farrier, he is halter broken and has had a bit in his mouth before and took it nicely but wasnt for long. He is good to walk when you have full control over him as he is strong and will trick people. He is strong while walking on roads and will get excited but will calm down  eventually. But he hasnt got a bad bone in his body, he is good with dogs etc but does spook now and then. He does bronk etc when he knows when to come in and while in the paddock but wont purposely kick you. Bramble is full of energy and he should calm down and be more relaxed when he starts to get exercised. He will make a good pony when he gets sorted. 

**Haven't got the time as I'm starting a new job soon and college at same time as I don't want to sell him**

More information inbox me and will agree on things.
*** OVER 18'S ONLY WITH LOADS OF EXPERIENCE*** 

(Part loan - 2/3 days £15 a week)

Really???
		
Click to expand...

Unbelievable!  I have looked for a rider for my cob who is basically a good little horse with the usual sect d quirks but is safe and great in traffic with no financial contribution, just someone who wants to ride as much or as little as they wish and failed to find anyone unyet adverts like this have responses.


----------



## twiggy2 (16 April 2017)

I replied to an add that was looking for an experienced rider to part loan a mare, ride 2 or 3 times per week, mare has been out of work for some months, unfit, novice mare.
I replied saying u was interested, could supply references, etc etc and said no money was mentioned in post, she wants someone to pay £40 to bring her horse back into work.
I am happy to put the effort in to get something going and have the experience to do solutions another paying to do it!


----------



## iiFawnieii (17 April 2017)

I saw one on Preloved recently that made me both, dying of laughter and worried for the horse that goes to them:
"RIDE AND DRIVE FYORD WANTED

I am lookin for a 3-5 year old Fyord (pureblooded) for sale in the Bedforshire area. It must be 110% bombproof have no vicess and be broke and confident being ridden and driveien"   *Seriously "driveien"?!?!?!*   "He must be 14-14.2hh tall and I am only interested in stallions as they are probbly the calmest fit for me as Mayors are moody and Geldins unatural.He must come wif a hors starter set (feed buckets, haybags and water troughs and more) He will also need to com wif a FITTED saddle girf and halter as well as a harniss and a new or barely used cart.I am a professinil rider so he must be good in drissage and jumpin. The sella must be willin to com down evryday to help me poopick and stuff and you can even have a ride once a munth to say thanx. My price rage is probably from £1-300 as I all of us eqestrins now that home is far more importont than sale pric. NO TIME WATERS JOY RIDDERS OR DAY TRIPERS PLEASE!" 

This Ad was deleted a day after posting, *I wonder why xD* but I got a screenshot before this glorious piece of art left the Earth so I thought I would share it


----------



## iiFawnieii (17 April 2017)

iiFawnieii said:



			NO TIME WATERS JOY RIDDERS OR DAY TRIPERS PLEASE!"
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea whatsoever why this bit was added on bahahahah xD


----------



## horselady (17 April 2017)

iiFawnieii said:



			I saw one on Preloved recently that made me both, dying of laughter and worried for the horse that goes to them:
"RIDE AND DRIVE FYORD WANTED

I am lookin for a 3-5 year old Fyord (pureblooded) for sale in the Bedforshire area. It must be 110% bombproof have no vicess and be broke and confident being ridden and driveien"   *Seriously "driveien"?!?!?!*   "He must be 14-14.2hh tall and I am only interested in stallions as they are probbly the calmest fit for me as Mayors are moody and Geldins unatural.He must come wif a hors starter set (feed buckets, haybags and water troughs and more) He will also need to com wif a FITTED saddle girf and halter as well as a harniss and a new or barely used cart.I am a professinil rider so he must be good in drissage and jumpin. The sella must be willin to com down evryday to help me poopick and stuff and you can even have a ride once a munth to say thanx. My price rage is probably from £1-300 as I all of us eqestrins now that home is far more importont than sale pric. NO TIME WATERS JOY RIDDERS OR DAY TRIPERS PLEASE!" 

This Ad was deleted a day after posting, *I wonder why xD* but I got a screenshot before this glorious piece of art left the Earth so I thought I would share it
		
Click to expand...

I am both amused and deeply concerned.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 April 2017)

Wowzers... that's some ad.


----------



## Vodkagirly (18 April 2017)

iiFawnieii said:



			I saw one on Preloved recently that made me both, dying of laughter and worried for the horse that goes to them:
"RIDE AND DRIVE FYORD WANTED

I am lookin for a 3-5 year old Fyord (pureblooded) for sale in the Bedforshire area. It must be 110% bombproof have no vicess and be broke and confident being ridden and driveien"   *Seriously "driveien"?!?!?!*   "He must be 14-14.2hh tall and I am only interested in stallions as they are probbly the calmest fit for me as Mayors are moody and Geldins unatural.He must come wif a hors starter set (feed buckets, haybags and water troughs and more) He will also need to com wif a FITTED saddle girf and halter as well as a harniss and a new or barely used cart.I am a professinil rider so he must be good in drissage and jumpin. The sella must be willin to com down evryday to help me poopick and stuff and you can even have a ride once a munth to say thanx. My price rage is probably from £1-300 as I all of us eqestrins now that home is far more importont than sale pric. NO TIME WATERS JOY RIDDERS OR DAY TRIPERS PLEASE!" 

This Ad was deleted a day after posting, *I wonder why xD* but I got a screenshot before this glorious piece of art left the Earth so I thought I would share it
		
Click to expand...

Omg on so many levels. Do you think the ad was taken down as they found what they were looking for?


----------



## ycbm (18 April 2017)

Vodkagirly said:



			Omg on so many levels. Do you think the ad was taken down as they found what they were looking for?
		
Click to expand...


It was a good troll post. Gave me a laugh.

Check out the posters thread on whether to sell her pony, hilarious


----------



## holeymoley (18 April 2017)

That's hilarious . Surely it must be someone having a laugh &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Annagain (18 April 2017)

horselady said:



			"I can't find a spayed mare anywhere! Do you think it will be safe to keep an unspayed one with my stallion if she has a tail flap on her rug?"
The mind really does boggle.
		
Click to expand...

My friend ended up with a bogof. She bought a very well bred, 4yr old, unbroken mare from a very reputable (god knows how) breeder. 6 months later it was obvious she was in foal. When my friend contacted the sellers they told her the stallion (luckily also well bred) had got into her field once but they thought she'd be ok as she had a rug with a tail flap on!


----------



## Frumpoon (18 April 2017)

We have more of the same
- lifts wanted, will pay fuel money
- horse can't be ridden anymore so looking for its 'forever home'
- usually same person then wanting competition horse on loan
- a new one is the seller can't afford a saddle plus the mare bolted with her last time she rode it so it is sold from the field......


----------



## glamourpuss (18 April 2017)

Great one last night:
Wanted a 3.5 or 7.5 ton horsebox to borrow on the 24th April. 
Lots of people have responded with links to horsebox hire places, the response:
'I don't want to hire it's for a dressage competition just 10 minutes down the road & hiring is too expensive for that' 

So that's ok then, someone will just hand over their lorry that they have bought, maintained, taxed, insured & plated for free &#128580;


----------



## Sheep (18 April 2017)

Just saw a post on facebook, cant copy the text but the general gist was that they were looking for:
Gelding
Age 5 - 10
No vices
No greenness or quirks 
Jumping schoolmaster
Nothing heavy / hunter / cob 
Good to shoe, clip, travel & with other horses 
Colour wise dun / palomino / grey / fleabitten / appaloosa / "black beauty type" 
Search area is only Northern Ireland (tiny place). Budget £1500!!

Edited to add, their wishlist is reasonable but the money is insane!


----------



## meleeka (18 April 2017)

glamourpuss said:



			Great one last night:
Wanted a 3.5 or 7.5 ton horsebox to borrow on the 24th April. 
Lots of people have responded with links to horsebox hire places, the response:
'I don't want to hire it's for a dressage competition just 10 minutes down the road & hiring is too expensive for that' 

So that's ok then, someone will just hand over their lorry that they have bought, maintained, taxed, insured & plated for free &#128580;
		
Click to expand...

 I saw that too.


----------



## miss_c (18 April 2017)

iiFawnieii said:



			I saw one on Preloved recently that made me both, dying of laughter and worried for the horse that goes to them:
"RIDE AND DRIVE FYORD WANTED

I am lookin for a 3-5 year old Fyord (pureblooded) for sale in the Bedforshire area. It must be 110% bombproof have no vicess and be broke and confident being ridden and driveien"   *Seriously "driveien"?!?!?!*   "He must be 14-14.2hh tall and I am only interested in stallions as they are probbly the calmest fit for me as Mayors are moody and Geldins unatural.He must come wif a hors starter set (feed buckets, haybags and water troughs and more) He will also need to com wif a FITTED saddle girf and halter as well as a harniss and a new or barely used cart.I am a professinil rider so he must be good in drissage and jumpin. The sella must be willin to com down evryday to help me poopick and stuff and you can even have a ride once a munth to say thanx. My price rage is probably from £1-300 as I all of us eqestrins now that home is far more importont than sale pric. NO TIME WATERS JOY RIDDERS OR DAY TRIPERS PLEASE!" 

This Ad was deleted a day after posting, *I wonder why xD* but I got a screenshot before this glorious piece of art left the Earth so I thought I would share it
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't posted on April 1st by any chance was it?!


----------



## *Sahara (18 April 2017)

iiFawnieii said:



			I saw one on Preloved recently that made me both, dying of laughter and worried for the horse that goes to them:
"RIDE AND DRIVE FYORD WANTED

I am lookin for a 3-5 year old Fyord (pureblooded) for sale in the Bedforshire area. It must be 110% bombproof have no vicess and be broke and confident being ridden and driveien"   *Seriously "driveien"?!?!?!*   "He must be 14-14.2hh tall and I am only interested in stallions as they are probbly the calmest fit for me as Mayors are moody and Geldins unatural.He must come wif a hors starter set (feed buckets, haybags and water troughs and more) He will also need to com wif a FITTED saddle girf and halter as well as a harniss and a new or barely used cart.I am a professinil rider so he must be good in drissage and jumpin. The sella must be willin to com down evryday to help me poopick and stuff and you can even have a ride once a munth to say thanx. My price rage is probably from £1-300 as I all of us eqestrins now that home is far more importont than sale pric. NO TIME WATERS JOY RIDDERS OR DAY TRIPERS PLEASE!" 

This Ad was deleted a day after posting, *I wonder why xD* but I got a screenshot before this glorious piece of art left the Earth so I thought I would share it
		
Click to expand...

Jesus that's got to be a joke post :eek3:


----------



## WelshD (18 April 2017)

I saw one recently, two ponies, both unbroken and one was about 9 years old, for LOAN but need to go to a professional please


----------



## duckling (19 April 2017)

This made me giggle, think someone needs to go back to that bhs riding school and asks how to measure a horse!!

'Looking for a loan around 14'4-16'5hh 
Something I can take out to compete 
I am a confident rider and have rode many horses  been taught in a bhs riding school. Please inbox if any recommendations. Thank you'


----------



## only_me (23 April 2017)

Another good one

Looking for a new horse 
- 15-16h gelding 4-11 years old. No vices. Must not be green, bad or ungenuine. Must jump with no hesitation (?). Must be good with other horses, travelling. Good to clip/shoe. No cobs, hunters or heavy type horses. Prefer palamimo, grey, Appaloosa, few bitten etc. Dun or a black beauty type. Can only travel 30miles outside of my home. 


Budget is 1500-1700££


----------



## horselady (23 April 2017)

only_me said:



			Another good one

Looking for a new horse 
- 15-16h gelding 4-11 years old. No vices. Must not be green, bad or ungenuine. Must jump with no hesitation (?). Must be good with other horses, travelling. Good to clip/shoe. No cobs, hunters or heavy type horses. Prefer palamimo, grey, Appaloosa, few bitten etc. Dun or a black beauty type. Can only travel 30miles outside of my home. 


Budget is 1500-1700££
		
Click to expand...

are they missing a zero off the end of their highest, lowest price and area willing to travel.


----------



## alainax (23 April 2017)

Not horsey but got me.. 

Slabs wanted. Must be free. No transport so will need to be delivered.


----------



## caileag (24 April 2017)

And since you're bringing the slabs anyway you may as well just lay the patio too.


----------



## Frumpoon (24 April 2017)

A fresh one - horse wanted in loan, so far so good....she goes on to describe what is approx £5-15k worth of competition horse...on loan...again perfectly possible....however she only wants it for the summer and she's willing to make a "small financial contribution"....


----------



## holeymoley (28 April 2017)

Just seen this - 'getting my first horse and only have a riding hat , looking for everything free or cheap, saddle must be under £100'

I think someone needs to have a rethink on things!


----------



## huskydamage (28 April 2017)

Brood mare with kissing spines. Why would you breed a horse with a deformed spine???


----------



## PorkChop (28 April 2017)

holeymoley said:



			Just seen this - 'getting my first horse and only have a riding hat , looking for everything free or cheap, saddle must be under £100'

I think someone needs to have a rethink on things!
		
Click to expand...

Just seen this one too!


----------



## horselady (28 April 2017)

caileag said:



			And since you're bringing the slabs anyway you may as well just lay the patio too.
		
Click to expand...

Quite!


----------



## HeresHoping (28 April 2017)

Have just had a big rant and am still seething. Lady with a young ID that's started to get aggressive and is thoroughly 'misbehaving' (read rearing, bucking, etc.). This is on a fairly respected instructor's page. Vet has not offered a work up, x-rays or anything, it seems. In her 80 or so comments there are recommendations for calmers, suggestions for physios, offers of natural horsemanship, treatments for ulcers, cures for rearing. It makes me so mad. Why do so called professionals try and treat the symptoms without establishing the cause? Why do people call the back person before diagnosis, and why do some back people believe it's ok to treat without a diagnosis (Oh, he might have kissing spines so I'll just rub him better). Why do so many people, apparently knowledgeable people, still fail to understand that bad behaviour in a horse is hardly ever that? Gah.


----------



## Durhamchance (28 April 2017)

It wasn't horse related, but there was a post on one of my local area Facebook groups this morning that took all of my willpower to scroll past without comment

"Home needed for 2 year old house cat (cannot go out) for a few weeks while I move house" 

Someone I assume was a friend asked if she wasn't worried someone might keep him to which she replied "not if they value their life"

I'm sure people are falling over themselves to help this wonderful sounding, kind hearted young lady. Suggestions that she put the cat in a cattery instead of palming it off on some stranger for free were ignored.


----------



## ester (28 April 2017)

I do see those re. cats and moving quite a lot!

Not as ridiculous as some but posted at 20.10 on a friday evening, want an appointment to have finished by 12pm tomorrow... 

'Heya.... any saddle fitters available tomorrow morning to unflock a solid saddle and reflock to fit please? Travelling out at noon with another horse for a few days so this lovely lad needs sorting for his sharer to use over the weekend as he is uncomfortable after his recent adjustment . I don't need recommendations but a saddle person to make an appointment. Thanks so much xx'


----------



## Dave's Mam (28 April 2017)

2 year old for loan, to stay on current yard, not done anything.  Short term as I am unable to look after him.


----------



## Frumpoon (28 April 2017)

Dave's Mam said:



			2 year old for loan, to stay on current yard, not done anything.  Short term as I am unable to look after him.
		
Click to expand...

Loooooooloooloool


----------



## LHIS (14 May 2017)

I've seen a belter this morning and had to share.  What first caught my eye was the epically awful spelling, grammar and general command of the English language.  But the best bit is that the advert was a swap request.  The poster wants to swop a 20yr Welsh cob gelding, who is bolshy and stubborn, and doesn't load, for a bombproof first ridden cob.  No money involved, just a straight swap.


----------



## holeymoley (14 May 2017)

The ones with people selling 'bespoke' tack made by a quality saddler and usually use some poor company's name to try and sell some horrible saddle made from across the seas which really isn't worth the small change in your pocket. Seen one today and it was in a 'tan' colour , looked orange to me  and just nasty . Seller said t didn't fit her horse , no surprise there, and she wanted £xxx for it. I can't remember exactly but it was in the hundreds


----------



## miss_c (14 May 2017)

I saw one the other day for a 'tireless' saddle... took me a while to figure out they meant treeless!  It had been a long day...


----------



## Embo (16 May 2017)

Not really cheeky or ridiculous but saw this today which made me feel a bit sad for the pony:

"Haflinger gelding 20 year old passported and microchipped 14 2 hh not for novice as he has started to get nasty to other horses in field if a mare is in there ok with geldings can be ridden but at riders own risk as he does rodeo when asked to canter as you can see in photo's good to box shoe etc looking for forever home for him pm for more details."

Someone posted asking for videos of the horse ridden:

"no videos of him being ridden he just likes to know the strength of his rider we love him to piece. My mum and I want nothing but the best home for him as he just sits in the field doing nothing".


----------



## Gypley (16 May 2017)

Embo said:



			Not really cheeky or ridiculous but saw this today which made me feel a bit sad for the pony:

"Haflinger gelding 20 year old passported and microchipped 14 2 hh not for novice as he has started to get nasty to other horses in field if a mare is in there ok with geldings can be ridden but at riders own risk as he does rodeo when asked to canter as you can see in photo's good to box shoe etc looking for forever home for him pm for more details."

Someone posted asking for videos of the horse ridden:

"no videos of him being ridden he just likes to know the strength of his rider we love him to piece. My mum and I want nothing but the best home for him as he just sits in the field doing nothing".
		
Click to expand...

I saw this too. Poor guy


----------



## Laika (16 May 2017)

Embo said:



			Not really cheeky or ridiculous but saw this today which made me feel a bit sad for the pony:

"Haflinger gelding 20 year old passported and microchipped 14 2 hh not for novice as he has started to get nasty to other horses in field if a mare is in there ok with geldings can be ridden but at riders own risk as he does rodeo when asked to canter as you can see in photo's good to box shoe etc looking for forever home for him pm for more details."

Someone posted asking for videos of the horse ridden:

"no videos of him being ridden he just likes to know the strength of his rider we love him to piece. My mum and I want nothing but the best home for him as he just sits in the field doing nothing".
		
Click to expand...

Me thinks if a horse is reacting that way, it deserves investigation. You can't just decide to get rid when problems arise. Good grief.


----------



## Vodkagirly (8 June 2017)

Some entertaining ones this week,  someone is going matchy so lots of, "is anyone selling red stirrups,  no more than £3" "wanted red fly Vale no more than £2


----------



## southerncomfort (9 June 2017)

Lots more old, arthritic horses up for sale.  And they want money for them!  I have to sit on my hands.


----------



## Pippity (9 June 2017)

I'm always boggled by the number of people looking for somebody to pay to come and look after their fugly yearlings.


----------



## SpringArising (13 June 2017)

Saw this on Preloved just now:

"I have my mare up for sale, her sire is Garuda K and her dam is Fonaby, she is an 8 year old trakehner will be turning 9 in july. she is 16.2hh, Glam is a very green horse and needs to be kept in a routine, she is better off living out in a herd 24/7 rather than being stabled. she is a very quirky horse and needs a confident rider because of this. She has competed in dressage, show jumping and cross country with dressage being her stong suit and cross country her least she will need more xc schooling although i have done one hunter trial with her.she is not a family pony and she can be a cow. she is also not suited for hunting or fun rides, as the last fun ride i took her on she did rodeo alot (this was the only time she has been like this with me) she does also rear buck and bronk but she hardly ever does it in the school its mostly out hacking she is also not good to hack but she is much better hacking alone. if you want to know anything else just give me a message"

2000!!! Must be having a laugh.


----------



## SpringArising (13 June 2017)

Oh and this one:

"Are you looking for a challenge?.. looking for something to bring on and be a project?.. then Tam is your man!!"

Just a cool £140 a month for the honour!


----------



## Antw23uk (13 June 2017)

I have to keep checking this thread from now on in case my advert comes up


----------



## caileag (13 June 2017)

'she can be a cow'  - hilarious


----------



## PaddyMonty (13 June 2017)

Antw23uk said:



			I have to keep checking this thread from now on in case my advert comes up 

Click to expand...

just post a link and get it over with


----------



## Roxylola (13 June 2017)

I have seen one on facebook recently that makes me a bit sad, horse who seems a great all rounder, he is for sale on behalf of a client for a fairly substantial amount but he seems a really straight forward sort.  He was bought for current owner to get her confidence back on which apparently she has and has decided she is "ready for the next step".  To me this reads like she is blaming the horse for a lack of ribbons and now thinks she "needs" a flashy warmblood to go out and win at novice/elementary


----------



## Amye (13 June 2017)

Roxylola said:



			I have seen one on facebook recently that makes me a bit sad, horse who seems a great all rounder, he is for sale on behalf of a client for a fairly substantial amount but he seems a really straight forward sort.  He was bought for current owner to get her confidence back on which apparently she has and has decided she is "ready for the next step".  To me this reads like she is blaming the horse for a lack of ribbons and now thinks she "needs" a flashy warmblood to go out and win at novice/elementary 

Click to expand...

I've seen this one! The advert makes it sound like the horse is really good... So I don't really understand the selling - it doesn't sound like a kick-along can't do much type - so why can't they take the next step with this horse? hmmm


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (13 June 2017)

Roxylola said:



			I have seen one on facebook recently that makes me a bit sad, horse who seems a great all rounder, he is for sale on behalf of a client for a fairly substantial amount but he seems a really straight forward sort.  He was bought for current owner to get her confidence back on which apparently she has and has decided she is "ready for the next step".  To me this reads like she is blaming the horse for a lack of ribbons and now thinks she "needs" a flashy warmblood to go out and win at novice/elementary 

Click to expand...

Or it reads that she is now wanting to go out and have a bit more fun on something with a bit more whizz. Not everyone enjoys a plod around the countryside 24/7, or a horse you have to gee up to get round a course/XC/hunting.  I would be more pleased that the horse isn't being pushed to do things when s/he might prefer a slower more steady pace of life, where they aren't asked too much of.

Perhaps the rider may have been really good before, has a bad fall, has been really successful with getting their confidence back and now would like to have a project.. 

If you don't at least try to read things 'glass half full' life can be incredibly depressing, at least in the equestrian selling world!


----------



## SpringArising (13 June 2017)

Roxylola said:



			I have seen one on facebook recently that makes me a bit sad, horse who seems a great all rounder, he is for sale on behalf of a client for a fairly substantial amount but he seems a really straight forward sort.  He was bought for current owner to get her confidence back on which apparently she has and has decided she is "ready for the next step".  To me this reads like she is blaming the horse for a lack of ribbons and now thinks she "needs" a flashy warmblood to go out and win at novice/elementary 

Click to expand...

She bought the horse for a job, it did the job well, and now she's ready to move on. You're looking into this one way too much! The horse doesn't care.


----------



## honetpot (13 June 2017)

Roxylola said:



			I have seen one on facebook recently that makes me a bit sad, horse who seems a great all rounder, he is for sale on behalf of a client for a fairly substantial amount but he seems a really straight forward sort.  He was bought for current owner to get her confidence back on which apparently she has and has decided she is "ready for the next step".  To me this reads like she is blaming the horse for a lack of ribbons and now thinks she "needs" a flashy warmblood to go out and win at novice/elementary 

Click to expand...

I used to loan my old ponies out, one of which would look after any body and make an body feel as they could ride. These have a job and once that is done, about 18-24 mths they want something with a bit more go. My solution was loaning, but often these animals are expensive and why should not someone else have the joy?


----------



## ycbm (13 June 2017)

Roxylola said:



			I have seen one on facebook recently that makes me a bit sad, horse who seems a great all rounder, he is for sale on behalf of a client for a fairly substantial amount but he seems a really straight forward sort.  He was bought for current owner to get her confidence back on which apparently she has and has decided she is "ready for the next step".  To me this reads like she is blaming the horse for a lack of ribbons and now thinks she "needs" a flashy warmblood to go out and win at novice/elementary
		
Click to expand...

What is wrong with that?

Is it not better for the horse to be sold to someone who thinks he is the bee's knees than to live out his life with someone who wishes she had a go-faster model?

If no horse was ever sold there would be no horses for us all to buy!  This horse is going to make someone else really happy.


----------



## scats (13 June 2017)

Roxylola said:



			I have seen one on facebook recently that makes me a bit sad, horse who seems a great all rounder, he is for sale on behalf of a client for a fairly substantial amount but he seems a really straight forward sort.  He was bought for current owner to get her confidence back on which apparently she has and has decided she is "ready for the next step".  To me this reads like she is blaming the horse for a lack of ribbons and now thinks she "needs" a flashy warmblood to go out and win at novice/elementary 

Click to expand...

Sometimes people do simply 'outgrow' a horse in terms of ability.  Sounds like a cracking animal that has done its job well and is now going to move on to helping someone else with their confidence.  Provided they find a suitable home, and obviously with substantial price, that's the plan, I don't see anything wrong with this at all.


----------



## MouseInLux (13 June 2017)

scats said:



			Sometimes people do simply 'outgrow' a horse in terms of ability.  Sounds like a cracking animal that has done its job well and is now going to move on to helping someone else with their confidence.  Provided they find a suitable home, and obviously with substantial price, that's the plan, I don't see anything wrong with this at all.
		
Click to expand...

This is me at the moment. My pony was bough to get back into riding. He's great for lower level. We've placed at every show but I'm ready to move up and he can't do it with me. My daughter rides him at the moment but at 148cm he's a bit big for my not quite 6 year old. I would love for him to go to someone else to help them.


----------



## Roxylola (13 June 2017)

Hmm perhaps I am reading too much in to it, he looks a cracking sort has done everything in a snaffle including hunting and some BE. He is only about 8 and a good size, to me he has potential for so much more than he has done so far. I don't know but to me unless the jockey has suddenly decided she is going psg next week or wants a much higher level eventer he strikes me as more than capable, and if the jockey is capable of doing that much more why has she been piddling about at novice with him.

But yes at least he stands a chance of a good home.


----------



## SpringArising (14 June 2017)

Roxylola said:



			Hmm perhaps I am reading too much in to it, he looks a cracking sort has done everything in a snaffle including hunting and some BE. He is only about 8 and a good size, to me he has potential for so much more than he has done so far. I don't know but to me unless the jockey has suddenly decided she is going psg next week or wants a much higher level eventer he strikes me as more than capable, and if the jockey is capable of doing that much more why has she been piddling about at novice with him.

But yes at least he stands a chance of a good home.
		
Click to expand...

You've only seen the advert, not the horse though. Might be lazy as anything or a really careless jumper a lot of the time. You don't know the horse or rider so can't really judge them.


----------



## DragonSlayer (21 June 2017)

Just seen a post for a gofundme page asking for people to donate to their talented friend's new horse search! Admin soon turned the commenting off for that after one comment! Have to say, I agree with the comment about horse care and money being needed for that!

Made me smile!


----------



## Chinchilla (24 June 2017)

I saw a freisian for share, 3 days a week, and £300 per month. Needless to say it is still available. Nice horse but - seriously?! is it me or is that just a tad steep? 
In fairness, £50 was going to the owner, and £250 to the charity the horse was listed with (horses4homes) as a 'compulsory donation'. 
:S


----------



## alainax (24 June 2017)

Diva&Rosie'sMum said:



			I saw a freisian for share, 3 days a week, and £300 per month. Needless to say it is still available. Nice horse but - seriously?! is it me or is that just a tad steep? 
In fairness, £50 was going to the owner, and £250 to the charity the horse was listed with (horses4homes) as a 'compulsory donation'. 
:S
		
Click to expand...

Was it a one off donation? Seems crazy to be every month


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 June 2017)

This one? http://horses4homes.net/portal/en/details/rana-17688




			you will be allowed to ride the horse 7 days a week

during summer and winter complete this amount of work/duties: Full Loan - 7 days a week of part loan 4 days a week - to be kept at current yard in Highclere, Berkshire: Rana will be cared for daily, as I have another mare, so you won't need to turn out/ bring in or muck out etc, but you will be required to help/cover me when I am not around. The cost is to cover her stabling cost, feet and feed

make a monthly donation of £50 to the charity Horses4Home

make a monthly contribution of £250 to the keep of this horse to be paid to the animal's owner
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SpringArising (25 June 2017)

Diva&Rosie'sMum said:



			I saw a freisian for share, 3 days a week, and £300 per month. Needless to say it is still available. Nice horse but - seriously?! is it me or is that just a tad steep? 
In fairness, £50 was going to the owner, and £250 to the charity the horse was listed with (horses4homes) as a 'compulsory donation'. 
:S
		
Click to expand...




Faracat said:



			This one? http://horses4homes.net/portal/en/details/rana-17688

Click to expand...

H4H are being cheeky asking for £50 a _month_! Blimmin hell.


----------



## Fidgety (25 June 2017)

SpringArising said:



			H4H are being cheeky asking for £50 a _month_! Blimmin hell.
		
Click to expand...

As well as asking for a tenner if you want more info and to be put into contact with the advertiser! :greedy:


----------



## MagicMelon (25 June 2017)

Just saw a facebook post on a horses for sale page saying a friend of this girls had been sold a horse which proved "dangerous" so she has to put it down but she cant afford to so can people donate to a just giving fund?!  Bizarre and very sad that this horse has been labelled dangerous by someone who clearly shouldn't own a horse, and the fact that obviously why the hell cant she afford to have it PTS?  Very worrying


----------



## cobsarefab (25 June 2017)

MagicMelon said:



			Just saw a facebook post on a horses for sale page saying a friend of this girls had been sold a horse which proved "dangerous" so she has to put it down but she cant afford to so can people donate to a just giving fund?!  Bizarre and very sad that this horse has been labelled dangerous by someone who clearly shouldn't own a horse, and the fact that obviously why the hell cant she afford to have it PTS?  Very worrying 

Click to expand...

My mare could most certainly be called dangerous to ride and when she was at her worst just downright dangerous. I'm making her not dangerous not having her pts why can't this person give her to an experienced home where she'll get what she needs?


----------



## Fidgety (25 June 2017)

cobsarefab said:



			My mare could most certainly be called dangerous to ride and when she was at her worst just downright dangerous. I'm making her not dangerous not having her pts why can't this person give her to an experienced home where she'll get what she needs?
		
Click to expand...

Depends on what's making the animal 'dangerous'.   

Euthanasia shouldn't be looked upon as being something cruel or unfeeling people do.  It's the hardest decision an owner can make - and it's generally made _solely_ for the sake of the animal.


----------



## ycbm (25 June 2017)

cobsarefab said:



			My mare could most certainly be called dangerous to ride and when she was at her worst just downright dangerous. I'm making her not dangerous not having her pts why can't this person give her to an experienced home where she'll get what she needs?
		
Click to expand...

Because too many of these horses end up bought cheap by bad dealers masquerading as private or caring buyers, drugged or dehydrated and sold on to hurt someone else. This forum has thread after thread about mis-sold horses. There are more horses than there are good homes for them. I would never criticise anyone for putting down a horse that might hurt someone. A dead horse can never feel pain, hunger or fear and can never hurt a human.


----------



## cobsarefab (25 June 2017)

ycbm said:



			Because too many of these horses end up bought cheap by bad dealers masquerading as private or caring buyers, drugged or dehydrated and sold on to hurt someone else. This forum has thread after thread about mis-sold horses. There are more horses than there are good homes for them. I would never criticise anyone for putting down a horse that might hurt someone. A dead horse can never feel pain, hunger or fear and can never hurt a human.
		
Click to expand...

I think that sometimes euthanasia is the best option but as with my mare sometimes when in the right home, you can make good of what has happened to s horse but when there isn't a chance of this then it's the best option.


----------



## ycbm (25 June 2017)

cobsarefab said:



			I think that sometimes euthanasia is the best option but as with my mare sometimes when in the right home, you can make good of what has happened to s horse but when there isn't a chance of this then it's the best option.
		
Click to expand...

I wish you well with your mare, but you haven't sat on her again yet since she put you in A&E, I think?  I hope that if she turns out to be dangerous and unable to be turned around within your available funds, that you are able to harden your heart and do the right thing, for both your sakes.


----------



## Leo Walker (25 June 2017)

cobsarefab said:



			I think that sometimes euthanasia is the best option but as with my mare sometimes when in the right home, you can make good of what has happened to s horse but when there isn't a chance of this then it's the best option.
		
Click to expand...

And sometimes you cant. Sometimes there are underlying issues that you cant fix. My current horse has been turned around, but it hasnt been cheap, and whilst I found it relatively easy he would have terrified a novice or really someone who didnt fix the physical issues and he never threw anyone. If he hadnt come right then I would have had him PTS


----------



## Myloubylou (26 June 2017)

Just saw someone advertising for free or v cheap full cross country set as they wanted to experiment with cross country colours.


----------



## miss_c (26 June 2017)

Saw one today from someone advertising a colt foal that was, I believe, a BOGOF... Starts with 'breeding unknown', closely followed by 'would be a great stallion if somebody needs one'!  >_<


----------



## Ddraig_wen (26 June 2017)

One I saw last night : Wanted Paliminio stallion for free or very cheep to put to my mare.   Don't want to pay stud fee because I can buy one for same money. Must be over 14.2


----------



## MotherOfChickens (18 July 2017)

Wanted ad-15h-16h weight carrier wanted on LWVTB for 12 months initial loan, purchase price no more than £1000, horse to pass 5 Stage vetting prior to loan.under 12, no gypsy cobs, no coloureds, must 100% safe in traffic, have great manners, 100% hack alone and in company and be able to compete successfully at local level.


so basically wants what many want but wants it free for a year before she pays a token amount for it or breaks it in the interrim.


----------



## Regandal (18 July 2017)

I think I saw that one,  MOC.  Bare cheek. 

I had to read another post a few times before it clicked. Horse had a 'quarter zone' injection into a foot. I blame the heat.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (18 July 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			Wanted ad-15h-16h weight carrier wanted on LWVTB for 12 months initial loan, purchase price no more than £1000, horse to pass 5 Stage vetting prior to loan.under 12, no gypsy cobs, no coloureds, must 100% safe in traffic, have great manners, 100% hack alone and in company and be able to compete successfully at local level.


Don't we all?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pippity (19 July 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			Wanted ad-15h-16h weight carrier wanted on LWVTB for 12 months initial loan, purchase price no more than £1000, horse to pass 5 Stage vetting prior to loan.under 12, no gypsy cobs, no coloureds, must 100% safe in traffic, have great manners, 100% hack alone and in company and be able to compete successfully at local level.


so basically wants what many want but wants it free for a year before she pays a token amount for it or breaks it in the interrim.
		
Click to expand...

And it must come with all tack and rugs. And muck out its own stable. And fly.


----------



## MagicMelon (19 July 2017)

A few days ago I saw an advert for 2 horses on facebook - I had seen these horses at the show they specifically mentioned in the advert (along with photos from the day) and they hadn't behaved well. Only in-hand classes but they were rearing up, striking out with front hoof, trying to kick things that passed etc. Yet in the advert it stated they were "beautifully behaved" at their only show. I guess everyone has different ideas as to what a well behaved horse is!  They were very green yes and weren't necessarily looking nasty, but why even mention their behaviour especially when its a lie...


----------



## Annagain (19 July 2017)

I saw one the other day where someone was asking if anybody had a "fortnight pelham" for sale as she had been searching the internet for ages and couldn't find one. It took me a while to realise she meant vulcanite. No wonder she couldn't find one!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (19 July 2017)

Pippity said:



			And it must come with all tack and rugs. And muck out its own stable. And fly.
		
Click to expand...

you know, on one level I kind of admired that she knew what she wanted and what she'd pay for it but crikey lol.


----------



## Casey76 (19 July 2017)

One of the big equestrian centres in my area has just launched a new type of livery... one where the owners are responsible for mucking out their own boxes... and they are charging 380 a month for the privilege!


----------



## SEL (19 July 2017)

I saw one yesterday where a girl was getting cross because no-one was contributing to her friend's crowdfunding for her horse's vet bills. I was looking at my own £1,500 vet bill at the time - I'll set up a gofundme if you all want to help out with the fat appaloosa's latest problems!!


----------



## SEL (19 July 2017)

Hmmm - sounds awfully like DIY to me!


----------



## vam (19 July 2017)

SEL said:



			I saw one yesterday where a girl was getting cross because no-one was contributing to her friend's crowdfunding for her horse's vet bills. I was looking at my own £1,500 vet bill at the time - I'll set up a gofundme if you all want to help out with the fat appaloosa's latest problems!!
		
Click to expand...

Was this the 6k one for the foot problem? If it is I saw that and thought she's having a laugh!


----------



## Casey76 (19 July 2017)

SEL said:



			Hmmm - sounds awfully like DIY to me!
		
Click to expand...

Goodness knows what it is.  It just looks like a change in the mucking out arrangements, nothing was said about feed etc.

This centre doesn't offer any turnout and the only hacking is on their xc course, and it's in your contract that if you can't exercise for an hour a day, you have to pay for someone at the centre to ride.  The boxes are tiny too.

But, the facilities are excellent, it is a very well subscribed competition venue for multiple disciplines.  I think their standard livery starts at 600&#8364; pcm, but I still think paying 380&#8364; for DIY is a bit


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (30 July 2017)

Now don't get me wrong I hate kids but I would never, ever write what I have just read! 

A mother saying she was really upset as their pony didn't win at the show they went to today because her daughter didn't ride as well as she could have! The child is 6 yo!  Quite rightly the kids father has replied to the post telling his wife to calm down and remember the kid is only 6 yo,  no one's perfect and that he blames he teacher/leader - which was his wife - for things not going right!  

It's one thing to be a wee bit disappointed but it's another entirely to plaster on fb that your upset with your 6yo daughter because you didn't win! Spoilt much?!?!?


----------



## Vodkagirly (30 July 2017)

EKW said:



			Now don't get me wrong I hate kids but I would never, ever write what I have just read! 

A mother saying she was really upset as their pony didn't win at the show they went to today because her daughter didn't ride as well as she could have! The child is 6 yo!  Quite rightly the kids father has replied to the post telling his wife to calm down and remember the kid is only 6 yo,  no one's perfect and that he blames he teacher/leader - which was his wife - for things not going right!  

It's one thing to be a wee bit disappointed but it's another entirely to plaster on fb that your upset with your 6yo daughter because you didn't win! Spoilt much?!?!?
		
Click to expand...

Poor kid.


----------



## miss_c (30 July 2017)

EKW said:



			Now don't get me wrong I hate kids but I would never, ever write what I have just read! 

A mother saying she was really upset as their pony didn't win at the show they went to today because her daughter didn't ride as well as she could have! The child is 6 yo!  Quite rightly the kids father has replied to the post telling his wife to calm down and remember the kid is only 6 yo,  no one's perfect and that he blames he teacher/leader - which was his wife - for things not going right!  

It's one thing to be a wee bit disappointed but it's another entirely to plaster on fb that your upset with your 6yo daughter because you didn't win! Spoilt much?!?!?
		
Click to expand...

Blimey poor child.... what a great lesson for them... >_<


Saw one this evening that was someone advertising a second hand micklem for more than they cost new... minor one, but good luck to them!


----------



## Nasicus (31 July 2017)

EKW said:



			Now don't get me wrong I hate kids but I would never, ever write what I have just read! 

A mother saying she was really upset as their pony didn't win at the show they went to today because her daughter didn't ride as well as she could have! The child is 6 yo!  Quite rightly the kids father has replied to the post telling his wife to calm down and remember the kid is only 6 yo,  no one's perfect and that he blames he teacher/leader - which was his wife - for things not going right!  

It's one thing to be a wee bit disappointed but it's another entirely to plaster on fb that your upset with your 6yo daughter because you didn't win! Spoilt much?!?!?
		
Click to expand...

I have someone on my FB who is similar, always posting about her girls and their outings, including commenting on them when they 'have a strop', 'ride like a numpty' etc. The girls are on facebook, and I can't help but feel a bit sorry for them having their everything shared to the world.


----------



## ester (2 August 2017)

Job offered
You will need to drive (and be able to tow) and be small enough to ride a 10hh pony..break train compete and drive to shows. Assist with Daily care and sole care on occasions.

Working on a pony stud so duties include stud, breaking and training and showing in hand and under saddle. Driving 4x4 and horsebox to shows.

Personal assistant duties are driving to shops,pub, events..offering company and support.

job is easy and stress free and you will feel like you are semi retired.

Pt Wage (suit someone with zero income looking for PT work) is basic carers allowance with option to top up with income support/working tax credit.

Hours by mutual arrangement but some fixed when off to events/shows ect. Some voluntary hours optional.

Can offer single room accommodation if wanting to live in. Must live local to area.

Job Type: Part-time

Salary: £5,000.00 to £12,000.00 /year

Job Location:

Fordingbridge SP6
Required education:

Secondary education
Required experience:

Driving and riding: 1 year
Required language:

English
Required licence or certification:

Driving License including towing and/or HGV



I have seen this one locally before I think. I don't get that it is carers allowance not actually a paid position! That and small enough to ride 10hh, can't see many fitting the criteria


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (2 August 2017)

Free - sofa for tack room. I am offering my sofa for free to anyone who wants to come and pick it up. It's a year old and in good condition.  My cat won't stop peeing on it and I can't get the smell out so need it out of my house. 


Yeah like someone is going to want that in their tack room!


----------



## ester (2 August 2017)

ewww sounds like it needs burning EKW!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (2 August 2017)

EKW said:



			Free - sofa for tack room. I am offering my sofa for free to anyone who wants to come and pick it up. It's a year old and in good condition.  My cat won't stop peeing on it and I can't get the smell out so need it out of my house. 


Yeah like someone is going to want that in their tack room!
		
Click to expand...

haha! saw that one lol!


----------



## Vodkagirly (2 August 2017)

ester said:



			Job offered
You will need to drive (and be able to tow) and be small enough to ride a 10hh pony..break train compete and drive to shows. Assist with Daily care and sole care on occasions.

Working on a pony stud so duties include stud, breaking and training and showing in hand and under saddle. Driving 4x4 and horsebox to shows.

Personal assistant duties are driving to shops,pub, events..offering company and support.

job is easy and stress free and you will feel like you are semi retired.

Pt Wage (suit someone with zero income looking for PT work) is basic carers allowance with option to top up with income support/working tax credit.

Hours by mutual arrangement but some fixed when off to events/shows ect. Some voluntary hours optional.

Can offer single room accommodation if wanting to live in. Must live local to area.

Job Type: Part-time

Salary: £5,000.00 to £12,000.00 /year

Job Location:

Fordingbridge SP6
Required education:

Secondary education
Required experience:

Driving and riding: 1 year
Required language:

English
Required licence or certification:

Driving License including towing and/or HGV



I have seen this one locally before I think. I don't get that it is carers allowance not actually a paid position! That and small enough to ride 10hh, can't see many fitting the criteria 

Click to expand...

So they want someone to work 35+ hours a week (requirement for carers allowance)  for £62.50 a week and if that isn't rare enough be tiny enough to ride a 10 hh!


----------



## ester (2 August 2017)

Well it didn't sound easy and stress free to me, but you can do additional voluntary hours too. 

I just didn't get the carers allowance thing, most people I know that have similar set ups with personal assistants/grooms are paid a salary through their support award, not carers allowance with you then topping it up with income support?

The whole thing just confused me really, it sounds like something you would get a good friend to do, not advertise nationally on facebook?


----------



## only_me (6 August 2017)

I rolled my my eyes at this one.
Not to be missed, 15h bay 6 year old mare not broken. Has sweet itch. Has had 1 colt foal. Has ran for 4 weeks with welsh A stallion. No passport. 
£1400.


----------



## *Sahara (9 August 2017)

Just seen one on facebook

For sale, Welsh sec c gelding, 6 years old, bought him to bring on but niether have the time or experience.

...then why did you buy him...


----------



## miss_c (9 August 2017)

One I saw yesterday on a local group... looking for the perfect kids pony, budget of £200...  They weren't taking kindly to being told that they should probably add another zero on that.


----------



## Antw23uk (9 August 2017)

Wanted: 500k for a horse I want to keep eventing but want everyone else to buy for me!

Sorry couldnt resist


----------



## cobsarefab (9 August 2017)

*Sahara said:



			Just seen one on facebook

For sale, Welsh sec c gelding, 6 years old, bought him to bring on but niether have the time or experience.

...then why did you buy him...
		
Click to expand...

The mind really does boggle.


----------



## Dave's Mam (9 August 2017)

Antw23uk said:



			Wanted: 500k for a horse I want to keep eventing but want everyone else to buy for me!

Sorry couldnt resist 

Click to expand...

Hahaha!


----------



## only_me (20 August 2017)

Just seen an ad on Facebook of an amateur woman looking sponsorship for her 4 horses. All jumping 1m max. But in return she'll put the company name onto the lorry...


----------



## rallan15 (20 August 2017)

Just saw an ad that says this:

Okay so me and my friend were looking for a horse to loan together Friday Saturday and Sunday. 
My friend will be working on cantering position and jumping and she will be teaching me how to canter 
We are nearly 12 and nearly 13 looking to be around uddingston area but can be else where so if u have a horse in mind or have Ur own horse that's up for loan then on me details 
Thanks!

The only replies she's had are people telling her to get lessons etc which isn't suprising!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (20 August 2017)

rallan15 said:



			Just saw an ad that says this:

Okay so me and my friend were looking for a horse to loan together Friday Saturday and Sunday. 
My friend will be working on cantering position and jumping and she will be teaching me how to canter 
We are nearly 12 and nearly 13 looking to be around uddingston area but can be else where so if u have a horse in mind or have Ur own horse that's up for loan then on me details 
Thanks!

The only replies she's had are people telling her to get lessons etc which isn't suprising!
		
Click to expand...

I can forgive pony mad kids though, if I'd have had social media when I was a kid I'd have been after all sorts! but adults, they can jog on.


----------



## rallan15 (20 August 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			I can forgive pony mad kids though, if I'd have had social media when I was a kid I'd have been after all sorts! but adults, they can jog on.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I get what you mean! I will admit when I was 12 I went through a phase of looking online and asking people myself if I could share their horses but then I was a confident rider and not wanting my 13 year old friend to teach me! Adults are ridiculous though especially on facebook.


----------



## meleeka (3 September 2017)

There's currently a thread about a disabled woman who bought a horse unseen from Ireland, with no passport, from a known dodgy dealer because it was cheap and is now complaining about the vets bills. It was dark when it arrived, but she still rode it the next day and plenty of days after before complaining that it was in poor condition!  The horse was bought in June.


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 September 2017)

Meleeka, I saw that one too.

Tbh, so many of the threads on the dodgy dealer site are from numpty inexperienced buyers who buy unseen, and then can't cope with what they've bought. It makes my teeth itch.


----------



## FfionWinnie (3 September 2017)

Saw an ad for mountain horse riding boots. "They are too big and I've only worn them for a month so just looking to get the 84.99 I paid for them back so I can get something else". 

They looked like they had been worn for a year at least.  

What is it with people who think folk will pay the new price for their second hand tat


----------



## Regandal (3 September 2017)

meleeka said:



			There's currently a thread about a disabled woman who bought a horse unseen from Ireland, with no passport, from a known dodgy dealer because it was cheap and is now complaining about the vets bills. It was dark when it arrived, but she still rode it the next day and plenty of days after before complaining that it was in poor condition!  The horse was bought in June.
		
Click to expand...

I saw that one as well. Someone posted pics of his other horses,  they were all in poor condition. There was also a horrific jumping pic.


----------



## meleeka (3 September 2017)

Regandal said:



			I saw that one as well. Someone posted pics of his other horses,  they were all in poor condition. There was also a horrific jumping pic.
		
Click to expand...

From looking at his FB, he's also about 12! Goodness knows why the OP thought they'd get anything decent, judging just by what's there for anyone to see.


----------



## *Sahara (3 September 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			Saw an ad for mountain horse riding boots. "They are too big and I've only worn them for a month so just looking to get the 84.99 I paid for them back so I can get something else". 

They looked like they had been worn for a year at least.  

What is it with people who think folk will pay the new price for their second hand tat 

Click to expand...

This really gets me, especially when you're selling good quality items at cheep prices and nobody wants them!


----------



## JustMe22 (3 September 2017)

Somebody on one of my local groups has a ' bargain package deal' consisting of 6 horses (3 stallions), three saddles, a bunch of saddlepads, a bridle, and some farrier tools.

Three of the horses are broken, but 'need more work on their lateral faction.'

Everything HAS to go together.


----------



## SpringArising (4 September 2017)

rallan15 said:



			Just saw an ad that says this:

Okay so me and my friend were looking for a horse to loan together Friday Saturday and Sunday. 
My friend will be working on cantering position and jumping and she will be teaching me how to canter 
We are nearly 12 and nearly 13 looking to be around uddingston area but can be else where so if u have a horse in mind or have Ur own horse that's up for loan then on me details 
Thanks!

The only replies she's had are people telling her to get lessons etc which isn't suprising!
		
Click to expand...

Aww, don't mock kids. That's not nice.


----------



## Embo (6 September 2017)

For sale: 9yo attractive horse. Has mild kissing spine which is treated regularly by a chiropractor. Vet has said it shouldn't be too much of an issue because if you xray all the horses on they yard, half of them would have the same thing. Hasn't been in work since diagnosis well over a year ago.

£4,000.

Owner has been trying to put this horse on full loan for a very long time due to the above. Assume something has happened as this horse, and her other one, are now up for sale.


----------



## Embo (6 September 2017)

~~Duplicate


----------



## rallan15 (6 September 2017)

SpringArising said:



			Aww, don't mock kids. That's not nice.
		
Click to expand...

Not exactly mocking them but really I hope I wasn't that immature when I was that age.


----------



## redapple (6 September 2017)

saw this one earlier.... "Looking for a nice horse got to be 14h or over broken in to ride care me with saddle and bride and rug (if have feed , feed included). £1000 or less
Thank you in advance" not particularly cheeky but feed included?! Forever?! I'm confused - I've never seen that before!


----------



## Chinchilla (6 September 2017)

Not cheeky as such just tragic. http://horses4homes.net/portal/en/details/teddie-12687

Ad last updated oct. 2015, he was 32 then, but that aside, there's this bit: "Horse is involved in the following activities
Companion only, not ridden, Light hacking, Daily hacking, Schooling" 

Ummm contradictory much?


----------



## Laika (6 September 2017)

I saw an ad selling a Welsh D Colt and described him as a quiet colt... with a picture of him rearing up.

Really selling that quiet idea...


----------



## meleeka (6 September 2017)

Diva&Rosie'sMum said:



			Not cheeky as such just tragic. http://horses4homes.net/portal/en/details/teddie-12687

Ad last updated oct. 2015, he was 32 then, but that aside, there's this bit: "Horse is involved in the following activities
Companion only, not ridden, Light hacking, Daily hacking, Schooling" 

Ummm contradictory much? 

Click to expand...

That's very sad indeed


----------



## redapple (6 September 2017)

Diva&Rosie'sMum said:



			Not cheeky as such just tragic. http://horses4homes.net/portal/en/details/teddie-12687

Ad last updated oct. 2015, he was 32 then, but that aside, there's this bit: "Horse is involved in the following activities
Companion only, not ridden, Light hacking, Daily hacking, Schooling" 

Ummm contradictory much? 

Click to expand...

So sad. I'm guessing (and hoping) something changed in the owner's life and they couldnt keep him anymore rather than just trying to 'dump' an old guy. He looks a lovely guy too. Hopefully finds or found a nice companion home somewhere.


----------



## ester (6 September 2017)

The do say in the description that he can be lightly ridden (but currently out of work so that might be questionable) . That is heartbreaking though.


----------



## Mrs B (6 September 2017)

redapple said:



			So sad. I'm guessing (and hoping) something changed in the owner's life and they couldnt keep him anymore rather than just trying to 'dump' an old guy. He looks a lovely guy too. Hopefully finds or found a nice companion home somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

Poor boy. I winced at the fact that it says 'Maximum weight, 15 stone'.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (6 September 2017)

Mrs B said:



			Poor boy. I winced at the fact that it says 'Maximum weight, 15 stone'. 

Click to expand...

I really wish I could take him just to keep him, he has such a lovely face and has clearly given someone his everything for the last 25 years if not longer.


----------



## Chinchilla (6 September 2017)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			I really wish I could take him just to keep him, he has such a lovely face and has clearly given someone his everything for the last 25 years if not longer.
		
Click to expand...

Part of me totally wants him (I first saw him when I was looking for a horse) but the other part of me thinks, if no one applies for him, he will probably die soon (bit macabre I know) and it will at least be somewhere he knows whereas moving a horse that old is likely to be fairly traumatic?


----------



## only_me (6 September 2017)

Diva&Rosie'sMum said:



			Not cheeky as such just tragic. http://horses4homes.net/portal/en/details/teddie-12687

Ad last updated oct. 2015, he was 32 then, but that aside, there's this bit: "Horse is involved in the following activities
Companion only, not ridden, Light hacking, Daily hacking, Schooling" 

Ummm contradictory much? 

Click to expand...

Me thinks they do not want to have to pay to put him down etc. 
Poor guy, looks great and shouldn't have to move. There is every chance they know it it his probably his last winter and don't want the hassle.

Showing him over a jump and also stating he is out of work on the page - so unfair for him. 
The owner should take responsibility and not just move him somewhere else because it isn't convenient anymore. He doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Junebug44 (6 September 2017)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			I really wish I could take him just to keep him, he has such a lovely face and has clearly given someone his everything for the last 25 years if not longer.
		
Click to expand...

I know, it's so heart breaking.  I really would take him if only he weren't so far away. : (


----------



## Annagain (7 September 2017)

Just seen this on a local group: 

Hi I have a daughter that wants to.look.after a horse and take.to shows she can do everything  else for the horse all.she askes is that they move closer to her and pay the grazing for the horse she can do.everything else. Thanks.

So she wants all the benefits of owning a horse but not to pay for them... and her mother is supporting her in this.


----------



## SpringArising (7 September 2017)

Diva&Rosie'sMum said:



			Not cheeky as such just tragic. http://horses4homes.net/portal/en/details/teddie-12687

Ad last updated oct. 2015, he was 32 then, but that aside, there's this bit: "Horse is involved in the following activities
Companion only, not ridden, Light hacking, Daily hacking, Schooling" 

Ummm contradictory much? 

Click to expand...




meleeka said:



			That's very sad indeed 

Click to expand...




redapple said:



			So sad. I'm guessing (and hoping) something changed in the owner's life and they couldnt keep him anymore rather than just trying to 'dump' an old guy. He looks a lovely guy too. Hopefully finds or found a nice companion home somewhere.
		
Click to expand...




Mrs B said:



			Poor boy. I winced at the fact that it says 'Maximum weight, 15 stone'. 

Click to expand...




AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			I really wish I could take him just to keep him, he has such a lovely face and has clearly given someone his everything for the last 25 years if not longer.
		
Click to expand...




only_me said:



			Me thinks they do not want to have to pay to put him down etc. 
Poor guy, looks great and shouldn't have to move. There is every chance they know it it his probably his last winter and don't want the hassle.

Showing him over a jump and also stating he is out of work on the page - so unfair for him. 
The owner should take responsibility and not just move him somewhere else because it isn't convenient anymore. He doesn't deserve it.
		
Click to expand...




Junebug44 said:



			I know, it's so heart breaking.  I really would take him if only he weren't so far away. : (
		
Click to expand...

Blimmin hell, judgemental much?


----------



## Widgeon (7 September 2017)

SpringArising said:



			Blimmin hell, judgemental much?
		
Click to expand...

Hmm think I might have to agree - looks to me like they're just ticking boxes on a website to say he COULD be a companion only, or he COULD be lightly schooled, hacked etc. It also states that they've had some kind of family upheaval that means they're having to sell him. Still not sure that selling is in his best interests, but perhaps they feel he has a few more happy years in him and they're trying to find someone to provide him with those. It doesn't read like an uncaring "ditching my aged pony" kind of advert to me. It just looks really sad.


----------



## Pippity (7 September 2017)

annagain said:



			Just seen this on a local group: 

Hi I have a daughter that wants to.look.after a horse and take.to shows she can do everything  else for the horse all.she askes is that they move closer to her and pay the grazing for the horse she can do.everything else. Thanks.

So she wants all the benefits of owning a horse but not to pay for them... and her mother is supporting her in this.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if the kid's tried to describe a share arrangement to her non-horsey mother, and the mother hasn't quite understood?


----------



## Leo Walker (7 September 2017)

Widgeon said:



			Hmm think I might have to agree - looks to me like they're just ticking boxes on a website to say he COULD be a companion only, or he COULD be lightly schooled, hacked etc. It also states that they've had some kind of family upheaval that means they're having to sell him. Still not sure that selling is in his best interests, but perhaps they feel he has a few more happy years in him and they're trying to find someone to provide him with those. It doesn't read like an uncaring "ditching my aged pony" kind of advert to me. It just looks really sad.
		
Click to expand...

But they are ditching an aged pony. He should be PTS where he is, not passed on to god knows who! People need to take responsibility for their horses and that includes the horrible bit at the end.


----------



## redapple (7 September 2017)

SpringArising said:



			Blimmin hell, judgemental much?
		
Click to expand...

Not really. It is sad, I left my elderly mare to go to University, imo it's a different kind of sadness leaving an older horse that you know isn't going off to new adventures. And yes I do presume and hope they were only rehoming an older horse due to extenuating circumstances not just because he was old. Sentimental perhaps but people need to think about looking after older horses after their useful lives, not saying that's what's happening in this particular case but that's probably why people are more critical and suspicious of seeing an ad for an older horse that somebody selling a younger companion.


----------



## ester (7 September 2017)

I think it is sad because if you have a truely healthy oldie (and he looks pretty good in the pictures, no reason to suggest it is his last winter), that you have potentially had a long time, it must be pretty tough to have to face PTS due to a change in circumstances because it is the only viable option.


----------



## Mrs B (7 September 2017)

SpringArising said:



			Blimmin hell, judgemental much?
		
Click to expand...

Abso-bloody-lutely in this case.


----------



## Annagain (7 September 2017)

Pippity said:



			I wonder if the kid's tried to describe a share arrangement to her non-horsey mother, and the mother hasn't quite understood?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe but surely they wouldn't expect the pony to move yards with a share arrangement?


----------



## only_me (7 September 2017)

SpringArising said:



			Blimmin hell, judgemental much?
		
Click to expand...

I stand by what I said. They should be taking responsibility for such an old pony and not trying to fob him off on someone else. It is not right for a 32 (?) year old pony to move homes and expect him to hack - why did they need to show a pic of him over a cross pole?? And I still think they are doing it because they do not want to PTS themselves. 

It would be much kinder to have him PTS when he is healthy and had a great summer, rather than move him to another unknown home and cause more stress. Personally I would rather have him PTS or even let a friend have him in field where I could guarantee his appropriate care than sell him to a stranger. Just not right.


----------



## SpringArising (7 September 2017)

only_me said:



			I stand by what I said. They should be taking responsibility for such an old pony and not trying to fob him off on someone else.
		
Click to expand...

This is a really judgemental, ignorant view. 

I really hope the owner of the horse doesn't see this thread.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (7 September 2017)

SpringArising said:



			This is a really judgemental, ignorant view. 

I really hope the owner of the horse doesn't see this thread.
		
Click to expand...

I am not in a position to discuss whether the owner is dumping the pony or not, as I do not know anything about the circumstances. However, what I do know is that they are getting rid of a very aged pony who looks to be barefoot and can live out (so very cheap to keep); they also mention that he was in a riding school, meaning he really has given his all to someone for all that time as they are very high mileage ponies. 

It's very, very sad regardless of how you look at it.


----------



## only_me (7 September 2017)

SpringArising said:



			This is a really judgemental, ignorant view. 

I really hope the owner of the horse doesn't see this thread.
		
Click to expand...

It's my view and it's not ignorant. I can't believe someone would pass this horse on and not feel bad about it, even passing it on as capable of doing more than able. 15stone limit?? I feel sorry for the horse not the owner. 
If you see it differently that's your view but it isn't going to change mine. The horse deserves more.


----------



## Widgeon (7 September 2017)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			I am not in a position to discuss whether the owner is dumping the pony or not, as I do not know anything about the circumstances.....It's very, very sad regardless of how you look at it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, agreed, not sure we can say much more than that, but it is definitely sad. And all the people who say PTS would be kinder have a good point. Perhaps this is still seen as a less good option though? I'm not saying that's right (in fact I think it's probably wrong) but judging by the number of oldies "desperately seeking" a kind companion home for their last few years, it would seem that an awful lot of people are reluctant to put down old horses rather than sell on - and I'm not convinced it's always because they're selfish or greedy. I think it's more likely that they are judging the situation from a human viewpoint (i.e. death is the worst) rather than that of the horse. More education needed maybe? Not that it's exactly easy trying to make people think about death at the best of times.


----------



## Frumpoon (8 September 2017)

I know it must be autumn because there are loads of old, lame horses looking for forever homes as companions only on our local pages

So very, very sad!!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (8 September 2017)

latest-I promised to move my friend's horse on saturday morning, does anyone have a lorry I can borrow please'.

mind boggles really.


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (8 September 2017)

Pippity said:



			I wonder if the kid's tried to describe a share arrangement to her non-horsey mother, and the mother hasn't quite understood?
		
Click to expand...

Lots of people really do expect a share horse to be moved to a yard closer to them.  Asking for the owner to pay it's grazing and saying the daughter wants to look after it, I'd bet they're the sort of people who think the livery fee is the only real cost.  I've seen quite a lot of people like this, the pony's wormers, farrier, rugs, feed etc are only bought/paid for long overdue, after as much pestering as the child dares, because they're worried the parents will send the pony back.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (9 September 2017)

SpringArising said:



			This is a really judgemental, ignorant view. 

I really hope the owner of the horse doesn't see this thread.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you think this is an ignorant view? Surely it is our responsibility to care for an old horse if they belong to us when they reach that age. I agree there could be extenuating circumstances that mean the owner can no longer care for the horse but then PTS would probably be a much kinder, responsible option. I don't think it is judgemental to expect owners to be responsible for any animal they have chosen to own as they get old. Perhaps people view horses differently and as soon as their use ends it's time to pass them on? Personally I think that is irresponsible and very unkind.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (9 September 2017)

Just seen one on facebook for a 10 month cob for full loan for a few months or up to a year,  as a companion but you are welcome to do some ground work and walking out in hand if you want to. Really?


----------



## dizzyneddy (9 September 2017)

Crugeran Celt said:



			Just seen one on facebook for a 10 month cob for full loan for a few months or up to a year,  as a companion but you are welcome to do some ground work and walking out in hand if you want to. Really?
		
Click to expand...

Probably want someone to pay & care for cob during the winter months as they don't want the hassle or cost over the cold, dark wet months. A soon as spring comes round they'll want it back!


----------



## FfionWinnie (10 September 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			latest-I promised to move my friend's horse on saturday morning, does anyone have a lorry I can borrow please'.

mind boggles really.
		
Click to expand...

I saw that and wondered 

I also saw mountain horse boots for sale for 35. Some small damage. Pic of damage had a finger poking through the heel and the crease at the front was also cracked right through. 35 quid!!  It was the bin they needed!


----------



## cally23 (10 September 2017)

Hi I have a daughter that wants to.look.after a horse and take.to shows she can do everything else for the horse all.she askes is that they move closer to her and pay the grazing for the horse she can do.everything else.


----------



## DappleDown (11 September 2017)

Lately I have seen so many ripped and faded saddle cloths for sale.
Photos show any one or more of the following: fraying fabric, rips, binding coming away, holes on the underside.
And often with more hair than Chewbacca........

Prices usually start around £8 ish (have seen similar listings on fleabay too).


----------



## conniegirl (11 September 2017)

I'm getting quite pissed off with the "Beware dodgey dealer" type posts. 

Normally the buyer has bought unseen, untried and unvettedd and is suprised when the horse that turns up is taller/shorter/more forwards/a stroppy mule/thinner/fatter then they thought or has sarcoids/old injuries.

People seriously need to start taking some personal responsibility! Perhaps engaging brain before parting with money would be a good start.


----------



## Elbie (11 September 2017)

Crugeran Celt said:



			Just seen one on facebook for a 10 month cob for full loan for a few months or up to a year,  as a companion but you are welcome to do some ground work and walking out in hand if you want to. Really?
		
Click to expand...

Ha take it then let it turn feral over winter!


----------



## Batgirl (11 September 2017)

Indeed, and even without the pre stuff! A situation I know of - great PC pony, gone to nationals, sold as such.  Brought back under sale of goods 8 months after sale as it was a rearer, nightmare, couldn't be competed, totally mis sold threatening all sorts. Honest pre owner bought it back (at great personal stress), pony gone and been placed at nationals again...never been a jot of trouble.  Sometimes people can't admit that maybe it is just them.


----------



## Elbie (11 September 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			I saw that and wondered 

I also saw mountain horse boots for sale for 35. Some small damage. Pic of damage had a finger poking through the heel and the crease at the front was also cracked right through. 35 quid!!  It was the bin they needed!
		
Click to expand...

I can understand a bit of wear but hole in the heel and cracked front? Seriously! What use would anyone have for those, other than maybe to make a funky outdoor plant pot (which is what happened to my retired joules wellies!)

ps so glad I read through quickly before posting. Auto correct changed wellies to something a bit ruder!


----------



## [59668] (11 September 2017)

conniegirl said:



			I'm getting quite pissed off with the "Beware dodgey dealer" type posts. 

Normally the buyer has bought unseen, untried and unvettedd and is suprised when the horse that turns up is taller/shorter/more forwards/a stroppy mule/thinner/fatter then they thought or has sarcoids/old injuries.

People seriously need to start taking some personal responsibility! Perhaps engaging brain before parting with money would be a good start.
		
Click to expand...

YES I know!!!  I get so annoyed at the same!  There is a dodgy dealer page on Facebook and so many times I have had to sit on my hands to not comment about the fact that they bought unseen/untried/unvetted etc


----------



## conniegirl (11 September 2017)

[59668] said:



			YES I know!!!  I get so annoyed at the same!  There is a dodgy dealer page on Facebook and so many times I have had to sit on my hands to not comment about the fact that they bought unseen/untried/unvetted etc
		
Click to expand...

I'm probably on the same page but I'm not capable of sitting on my hands and have had a telling off for it.


----------



## FfionWinnie (14 September 2017)

People who advertise dirty minging rugs with a few small rips for almost new price. WHO BUYS THESE.


----------



## exracehorse (15 September 2017)

On preloved someone is asking for a home for her mare for the winter as it has to be turned away due to ligament damage.  If it comes sound at end winter, they would be taking it back. Bit cheeky really.


----------



## Ceifer (15 September 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			People who advertise dirty minging rugs with a few small rips for almost new price. WHO BUYS THESE. 

Click to expand...

I had the opposite of this.  Sold a brand new rug to a girl, it was already 50% off because I needed to get rid quickly as was moving abroad.  She sent me a sob story message that she couldn't afford it as was a single mother and her horse would be cold blah blah blah. So I knocked another £10 off.  I saw the rug about a month later advertised by her for considerably more than I sold it.  Sigh, whos the mug here?


----------



## *Sahara (15 September 2017)

Ceifer said:



			I had the opposite of this.  Sold a brand new rug to a girl, it was already 50% off because I needed to get rid quickly as was moving abroad.  She sent me a sob story message that she couldn't afford it as was a single mother and her horse would be cold blah blah blah. So I knocked another £10 off.  I saw the rug about a month later advertised by her for considerably more than I sold it.  Sigh, whos the mug here?
		
Click to expand...

 OMG Same thing with me currently trying to sell some rugs, difference is I won't back down on price, if you can't afford the equipment then maybe you shouldn't have a horse!  Same when people clip their horses for the first time and then wonder about rugs for them.


----------



## cobsarefab (15 September 2017)

*Sahara said:



			OMG Same thing with me currently trying to sell some rugs, difference is I won't back down on price, if you can't afford the equipment then maybe you shouldn't have a horse!  Same when people clip their horses for the first time and then wonder about rugs for them.
		
Click to expand...

I was selling a saddle cloth and had one woman offer me a third of what it was up for which was only £9 in the first place! I gave up on selling it in the end and decided to keep it. Too much hassle.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 September 2017)

I hate selling stuff due to the ridiculous questions and the unreasonable expectations of some people. EG a turnout rug in great, hardly used condition as it was quickly outgrown by a youngster. I have hosed and sponged it down but it isn't *perfectly* clean, so they want it professionally washed, but still only want to pay £20 including postage. Grrrrrr!


----------



## miss_c (15 September 2017)

cobsarefab said:



			I was selling a saddle cloth and had one woman offer me a third of what it was up for which was only £9 in the first place! I gave up on selling it in the end and decided to keep it. Too much hassle.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto!  Was selling one of the cheap LIDL summer sheets, never used, still in the bag with the price on it.  I wanted a fiver.  Had someone message first asking if I would post (yes, at cost), then saying they could only afford £2 including postage!  They were told that if they cannot afford £5 for a rug then they cannot afford a horse...


----------



## Frumpoon (15 September 2017)

More unridden horses for loan

Also quirky/green/unrideable horses for loan or share...it irks me greatly when these are children's ponies...So yeah like another persons child should risk themselves to school your pony to make your child safe ...AND be paid a small amount...How about you pay proper money for a small adult to school the pony!!!!


----------



## Junebug44 (15 September 2017)

Ah...I have to say many years ago as a young child when I would fantasise about having a horse, I put adverts like this in Horse and Pony magazine. (in this days you had to write your advert in on a postcard!) I remember vividly asking about jodhpurs and offering £1.00 (this was in about 1980 - even then, I knew I was pushing my luck) and having a postcard back saying "If you send me the £1.00, I will send you the jodhpurs)  Postal order bought and sent and jodhpurs received - enormous old-style tweed ones with huge flaps!! I was 11 or 12 years old at the time, so I tend to imagine a lot of these style ads are from similar. I had a headcollar and lead rope years before I ever had a pony.


----------



## *Sahara (15 September 2017)

Faracat said:



			I hate selling stuff due to the ridiculous questions and the unreasonable expectations of some people. EG a turnout rug in great, hardly used condition as it was quickly outgrown by a youngster. I have hosed and sponged it down but it isn't *perfectly* clean, so they want it professionally washed, but still only want to pay £20 including postage. Grrrrrr!
		
Click to expand...

Same with me, youngster has out grown quicker than I thought and have put the rugs up for sale. Some are expensive brands too, have been washed and reproofed, but no, some people want them for £0 Like a bucas turnout I have, almost new, been washed and reproofed, bought for £48 I only want £15 as it's no good to me, apparently I'm asking the earth!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (18 September 2017)

cobsarefab said:



			I was selling a saddle cloth and had one woman offer me a third of what it was up for which was only £9 in the first place! I gave up on selling it in the end and decided to keep it. Too much hassle.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I keep everything as just too much hassle to sell, I still have my first ponies tack and rugs and the only thing I have got rid of is a synthetic saddle that I hated so part exed it for my cob's saddle. My OH is fed up of all the saddles, bridles,  rugs, bits,  bansages and other horsey essentials being stored in our house.


----------



## Annagain (18 September 2017)

Crugeran Celt said:



			To be honest I keep everything as just too much hassle to sell, I still have my first ponies tack and rugs and the only thing I have got rid of is a synthetic saddle that I hated so part exed it for my cob's saddle. My OH is fed up of all the saddles, bridles,  rugs, bits,  bansages and other horsey essentials being stored in our house.
		
Click to expand...

My friend and I just had a big clear-out of our tack room and gave it all to a localish horsey charity - if they cant use it themselves they sell it to raise funds. Their local re-homing rep collected it from us. It was so easy and I'd much rather they have money they desperately need than have the hassle of selling it and maybe making £100.


----------



## Nasicus (18 September 2017)

I've been trying to sell some outgrown rugs recently too, all clean and in good condition, I was only asking max £10, the cheapest being £5 and several priced inbetween. I had a pair of young girls texting me at 3am, asking what £10 would buy them (prices are on the ad and even in the pictures!), would it fit their cob (how the heck should I know!), how their granddad says they should only have to pay half price as they're only young (wtf) and just on and on and on.

I just blocked their number in the end. I reckon there never even was a 'cob' to start with!


----------



## wingedhorse (18 September 2017)

I do better selling stuff on ebay. Even with the ebay fees, and the paypal fees.

I take clear photos, list all details, and flaws, and set a fixed price, and cost postage, and allow collection, and then keep relisting until it sells. Slower, but far less hassle than facebook selling. I've also found my hermes will post most things cheaply and tracked.


----------



## conniegirl (18 September 2017)

wingedhorse said:



			. I've also found my hermes will post most things cheaply and tracked.
		
Click to expand...

Yes and then they break down the back gate of the buyers house and leave the parcel leaning up against the back door in the pouring rain with the now broken gates swinging in the wind. 
Thank god I have good neighbours who spotted the back gates swinging when they took thier dog out a few hours later, he knew I was away for the weekend so went to check, sportted the parcel and took it to keep it safe at his and then did his best to temporarily fix my gate.
When I recieved that text from him I was horrified! not conducive to a relaxed weekend away. I now will not use anyone who sends by Hermes


----------



## wingedhorse (18 September 2017)

conniegirl said:



			Yes and then they break down the back gate of the buyers house and leave the parcel leaning up against the back door in the pouring rain with the now broken gates swinging in the wind. 
Thank god I have good neighbours who spotted the back gates swinging when they took thier dog out a few hours later, he knew I was away for the weekend so went to check, sportted the parcel and took it to keep it safe at his and then did his best to temporarily fix my gate.
When I recieved that text from him I was horrified! not conducive to a relaxed weekend away. I now will not use anyone who sends by Hermes
		
Click to expand...

I've sent over 100 parcels via my hermes, and received a smaller number and had no issues. You also cannot tell from an ebay listing which dispatch method they will use unless you ask.


----------



## *Sahara (18 September 2017)

wingedhorse said:



			I've sent over 100 parcels via my hermes, and received a smaller number and had no issues. You also cannot tell from an ebay listing which dispatch method they will use unless you ask.
		
Click to expand...

^^^this


----------



## *Sahara (18 September 2017)

wingedhorse said:



			I do better selling stuff on ebay. Even with the ebay fees, and the paypal fees.

I take clear photos, list all details, and flaws, and set a fixed price, and cost postage, and allow collection, and then keep relisting until it sells. Slower, but far less hassle than facebook selling. I've also found my hermes will post most things cheaply and tracked.
		
Click to expand...

Hate ebay, I' currently selling on preloved, even when I list everything and more about the items that anyone could want (all with clear pictures) you still get "those" people. Like one I had that recently responded to my rugs for sale, all rugs have descriptions and images. Person just messages me and asks "what have you got for sale hun" ..... maybe the rugs in the ad!


----------



## Buck-a-roo (18 September 2017)

Have been offered a horse to share via FB that nobody rides as he rears, with the idea I'd be the crash test dummy, and the owner said "don't worry, we wouldn't expect you to pay until he is rideable and then we can discuss contribution"!  After the free schooling of course 

Have also answered an ad for a horse to share, two days a week, for £750 to £800 a month! Super looking horse and yard but competing elementary with reasonable scores, not likely to go higher any more and no longer jumps so not an out of this world opportunity!

I think contributions are appropriate but for that (if I could afford) I could have my own on full/part livery round here


----------



## Nasicus (19 September 2017)

Buck-a-roo said:



			Have also answered an ad for a horse to share, two days a week, for £750 to £800 a month! Super looking horse and yard but competing elementary with reasonable scores, not likely to go higher any more and no longer jumps so not an out of this world opportunity!

I think contributions are appropriate but for that (if I could afford) I could have my own on full/part livery round here
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, that would pay for my TWO entirely for two months!


----------



## abbijay (19 September 2017)

I saw a really sad "advice" post last night: "My 32 year old horse has foundered on both front feet... she developed diarrhoea and stopped eating... her throat swelled up to the point she had trouble breathing... she is loosing (sic.) a lot of weight... and is at the vets office. How can I increase her appetite?" 
I am furious that a vet would still continue to treat a horse with so many complications at such an age. Surely the ONLY kind thing to do at this stage is PTS without further trauma to a poor old girl.


----------



## Undecided (19 September 2017)

Slightly different, but I'm sure many have experienced the show ponies who have done HOYS several times, bought for £££££ and then go bragging about winning unaff Intro and Prelim. Boils my blood.


----------



## WelshD (19 September 2017)

Well I'm slowly losing the will to live, I've advertised my 3.5t box, its for sale for under a grand so you'd like to think that people would know what they are getting however despite a really detailed, honest and frank advert I have been absolutely inundated by ridiculous questions from people expecting the moon on a stick - its under a thousand pounds for goodness sake so no I'm afraid I cannot guarantee that its rust free, cannot demonstrate that it has a working cooker/sky dish and cannot promise that it will wake you up gently in the morning and hand you a cup of tea!


----------



## Northern (20 September 2017)

I saw someone advertise a "slandered breed" the other day. I assume they wanted to sell a Standardbred, but made me chuckle all the same!


----------



## Hipo (20 September 2017)

WelshD said:



			Well I'm slowly losing the will to live, I've advertised my 3.5t box, its for sale for under a grand so you'd like to think that people would know what they are getting however despite a really detailed, honest and frank advert I have been absolutely inundated by ridiculous questions from people expecting the moon on a stick - its under a thousand pounds for goodness sake so no I'm afraid I cannot guarantee that its rust free, cannot demonstrate that it has a working cooker/sky dish and cannot promise that it will wake you up gently in the morning and hand you a cup of tea!
		
Click to expand...

Think I've seen your ad for your horsebox, it's the best ad I've ever seen &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## ester (20 September 2017)

It's a brilliant advert, I can't believe you are still getting ridiculous questions from that!


----------



## OldNag (20 September 2017)

I think I saw it too... Made me smile.
But quite frankly, whatever you put in an ad, people will always ask stupid questions.


----------



## Elbie (20 September 2017)

I remember trying to sell some riding boots on Preloved. Stated that it was collection only, due to time constraints meaning I was unable to get to a PO during opening hours. Someone messaged me saying they wanted the boots for their granddaughter and will I post them. They were will to offer me the asking price INCLUDING postage! How considerate...


----------



## glamourpuss (30 September 2017)

Not a cheeky post but one that has made me shake my head.

Post looking for 24/7 grazing for an 18 month colt. She has been let down several times. He is well behaved & no problem even around mares. 

This seems a fairish post. 

In the comments people have asked why she doesn't geld him as this will make her life much easier. 
Her answer : She's putting him forward for stallion grading, she will geld him if he doesn't make the grade. If he grades he will be put to select mares.

Oh & this is the first horse she's owned. 

It was pointed out to her that if she's struggling to find somewhere willing to take him as an 18 month old, where does she intend to keep him as a big, covering stallion & how does she intend to cover mares without correct facilities. 
She doesn't intend to start breeding from him until he's 4 or 5 so plenty of time to work that out.

What could possibly go wrong.


----------



## conniegirl (30 September 2017)

I've seen an awful lot of posts trying to sell 4yr old confidence giving schoolmasters.

Does my head in! 4yr olds cannot be schoolmasters, they haven't been under saddle for long enough.
Also I firmly believe that 4yr olds no matter how bold or brave they are should not be sold to nervous people. It's so easy to destroy thier confidence at that age!


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (30 September 2017)

I was looking for a part loan and someone messaged me about their gelding who needs bringing back into work as she doesn't have time... 3 days at £15 a day, so that's nearly £200 a month to bring someone else's horse back into work.. No thanks.


----------



## Chinchilla (30 September 2017)

conniegirl said:



			I've seen an awful lot of posts trying to sell 4yr old confidence giving schoolmasters.

Does my head in! 4yr olds cannot be schoolmasters, they haven't been under saddle for long enough.
Also I firmly believe that 4yr olds no matter how bold or brave they are should not be sold to nervous people. It's so easy to destroy thier confidence at that age!
		
Click to expand...

One word: SEDATIVE. That's how ya get a confidence giving 4yo xD


----------



## Vodkagirly (30 September 2017)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			I was looking for a part loan and someone messaged me about their gelding who needs bringing back into work as she doesn't have time... 3 days at £15 a day, so that's nearly £200 a month to bring someone else's horse back into work.. No thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Could be worse. I've seen  a 11hh unbroken pony for loan . that it has been badly treaten in the past and is nervous . Then they say perfect for little ones to learn on ! Think it was £20 a week.


----------



## only_me (30 September 2017)

Wanted. 15-16hh gelding. Needs to be jumping a course of 90 with potential to go higher. No older than 10. Comment and I'll pm you if you have anything available!  Thanks! 
-small budget £1,500


----------



## pennyturner (30 September 2017)

conniegirl said:



			I've seen an awful lot of posts trying to sell 4yr old confidence giving schoolmasters.

Does my head in! 4yr olds cannot be schoolmasters, they haven't been under saddle for long enough.
Also I firmly believe that 4yr olds no matter how bold or brave they are should not be sold to nervous people. It's so easy to destroy thier confidence at that age!
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, I had a young NF stallion (now gelded, not that it made any difference), who was happily hacking out with novice children at 4 (started in harness at 3, so used to traffic and voice commands).  Definitely confidence giving, and safe as houses, even entire.  Wouldn't have called him a schoolmaster though... even though he was one in a million temperament-wise, he still needed the mileage to 'make' him.

I think sometimes people use words they don't understand that they have seen in other peoples' adverts.


----------



## exracehorse (30 September 2017)

glamourpuss said:



			Not a cheeky post but one that has made me shake my head.

Post looking for 24/7 grazing for an 18 month colt. She has been let down several times. He is well behaved & no problem even around mares. 

This seems a fairish post. 

In the comments people have asked why she doesn't geld him as this will make her life much easier. 
Her answer : She's putting him forward for stallion grading, she will geld him if he doesn't make the grade. If he grades he will be put to select mares.

Oh & this is the first horse she's owned. 

It was pointed out to her that if she's struggling to find somewhere willing to take him as an 18 month old, where does she intend to keep him as a big, covering stallion & how does she intend to cover mares without correct facilities. 
She doesn't intend to start breeding from him until he's 4 or 5 so plenty of time to work that out.

What could possibly go wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Was the girl called Molly.  With a different surname.  Initially MM


----------



## Frumpoon (30 September 2017)

only_me said:



			Wanted. 15-16hh gelding. Needs to be jumping a course of 90 with potential to go higher. No older than 10. Comment and I'll pm you if you have anything available!  Thanks! 
-small budget £1,500
		
Click to expand...

I saw that one too!! I want one of those for £1500 as well...pity they go for several times that price eh?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (30 September 2017)

I've seen a few coloured cobs advertised for loan at the moment. All 4-6yo, all unbroken, all for loan for winter for people who would like a project. 

Well in that case who would like to look after a bunch of Shetlands and break them in for me over the winter and hand them back in the spring? All expenses are paid by you!


----------



## ester (30 September 2017)

Meh it doesn't say it has to be a safe 15-16h gelding and I can think of a few ex racers that would have fitted that spec at one point in their career. 

There was a project for loan locally the other day EKW, it doesn't like you getting on and is having issues ridden. 
The accompanying photo had it in full goat on a mountain posture but apparently that photo was 2 years old and it is fine. I wasn't fully convinced on that.


----------



## EssendonLady (30 September 2017)

exracehorse said:



			Was the girl called Molly.  With a different surname.  Initially MM
		
Click to expand...

Yes. I also saw this post.  

I believe shes had horses before? I know she's had some on loan for sure, from what I've seen on previous posts of hers ages ago.


----------



## Sallyfinn (1 October 2017)

I've been trying to sell a 7.5T lorry on eBay. Had a question asking if it was difficult to drive as the poster had only driven a fiesta before.


----------



## Celtic Fringe (2 October 2017)

Just saw this (slightly edited to protect the guilty) ....

'Looking for someone to help with poo picking in exchange for starting my 3 year old. Has been lunged and worn tack. Needs a job because he's bored but I can't start him as need to lose weight first. MUST be a confident and capable rider.'

To be fair the poster did say they would pay someone to do the poo picking if they didn't want to ride the pony.

Why did I pay all that money for breaking livery when I could have had it done AND the paddock cleared .........??


----------



## Widgeon (2 October 2017)

Sallyfinn said:



			I've been trying to sell a 7.5T lorry on eBay. Had a question asking if it was difficult to drive as the poster had only driven a fiesta before.
		
Click to expand...

That is excellent.  I hope you replied.


----------



## Vodkagirly (2 October 2017)

Celtic Fringe said:



			Just saw this (slightly edited to protect the guilty) ....

'Looking for someone to help with poo picking in exchange for starting my 3 year old. Has been lunged and worn tack. Needs a job because he's bored but I can't start him as need to lose weight first. MUST be a confident and capable rider.'

To be fair the poster did say they would pay someone to do the poo picking if they didn't want to ride the pony.

Why did I pay all that money for breaking livery when I could have had it done AND the paddock cleared .........??
		
Click to expand...

 How cheeky


----------



## glamourpuss (2 October 2017)

exracehorse said:



			Was the girl called Molly.  With a different surname.  Initially MM
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh yes it was. I didn't realise it that girl TBH. I just read the post at the time & thought WTF? 

Given this girls previous posting history, I think this makes me more worried for the youngster &#128546;


----------



## spacefaer (3 October 2017)

2 large mental wheelbarrows 
Good working order 
£15 each


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (3 October 2017)

spacefaer said:



			2 large mental wheelbarrows 
Good working order 
£15 each
		
Click to expand...

There's a woman trying to sell one of the big big wheel barrows for £40 - it needs 2 new wheels and a new metal wheel spacer thingy. Good luck!


----------



## spacefaer (3 October 2017)

Well, I just think that listing the wheelbarrows as mental is discriminatory - it shouldn't affect their ability to carry muck......


----------



## exracehorse (3 October 2017)

glamourpuss said:



			Ahhh yes it was. I didn't realise it that girl TBH. I just read the post at the time & thought WTF? 

Given this girls previous posting history, I think this makes me more worried for the youngster &#128546;
		
Click to expand...

At least she's not asking such stupid questions now.  Think her mum was on the Facebook page at one point trying to defend her.  Silly silly girl.


----------



## Archangel (3 October 2017)

Sallyfinn said:



			I've been trying to sell a 7.5T lorry on eBay. Had a question asking if it was difficult to drive as the poster had only driven a fiesta before.
		
Click to expand...

OMG that is hilarious.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (3 October 2017)

A girl I know asking if anyone will jump her mare this weekend in a show, her friend replies 'if only she was a bit bigger I would'.

The reply?

She's bigger with tack on...  Wow.


----------



## *Sahara (3 October 2017)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			A girl I know asking if anyone will jump her mare this weekend in a show, her friend replies 'if only she was a bit bigger I would'.

The reply?

She's bigger with tack on...  Wow.
		
Click to expand...

OMG


----------



## conniegirl (4 October 2017)

Just seen this:



			Wanted

&#8226;Athletic type horse, not a cob! (However I may consider..) 
&#8226;Has to be at least 15.2hh or more!
&#8226;Preferably a gelding but I don't mind too much
&#8226;Nothing spooky or skittish, needs to be bombproof and safe in traffic!
&#8226;good on open feilds

&#8226;Able to jump to certain extent, I don't mind something that can be a bit of a project.
&#8226;Nothing too young!

&#8226;Budget of a £1000

Will pay for travelling costs if needs be!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## cobsarefab (4 October 2017)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			A girl I know asking if anyone will jump her mare this weekend in a show, her friend replies 'if only she was a bit bigger I would'.

The reply?

She's bigger with tack on...  Wow.
		
Click to expand...

Could she maybe have meant she rides like a bigger horse?


----------



## rallan15 (4 October 2017)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			A girl I know asking if anyone will jump her mare this weekend in a show, her friend replies 'if only she was a bit bigger I would'.

The reply?

She's bigger with tack on...  Wow.
		
Click to expand...

Could have maybe been a joke?


----------



## Vodkagirly (4 October 2017)

conniegirl said:



			Just seen this:
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't everyone want that!
Suppose she doesn't rule out older or health issues which could bring it in budget


----------



## ester (5 October 2017)

Todays special on a local pet page. 

'looking for a dog behaviourist in XYZ' 

response 'I did a course in that and got 89% what's the problem?'

Responder does not look like a teen!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 October 2017)

Anyone able to come clip my 2 horses before the weekend? Don't want to pay more than 10-20 for it.


Yes love. Someone is going to drop everything to come and clip 2 unknown horses for £20! Clipping well is a skill worth far more than £10-20! 

Another fb post that made me laugh was from the local vets and their clipping prices this year! You have to take the horse in to them so no call out fee. They won't clip legs at all this year. The fee includes 1 round of sedation - just the drugs mind! Not the needge,  syringe and the process of injecting. And you pay if you horse needs a top up. For a full body clip with legs and half head left on your looking at £99 ... yup! £99!!!! I'm in the wrong job!


----------



## Leo Walker (18 October 2017)

EKW said:



			Another fb post that made me laugh was from the local vets and their clipping prices this year! You have to take the horse in to them so no call out fee. They won't clip legs at all this year. The fee includes 1 round of sedation - just the drugs mind! Not the needge,  syringe and the process of injecting. And you pay if you horse needs a top up. For a full body clip with legs and half head left on your looking at £99 ... yup! £99!!!! I'm in the wrong job!
		
Click to expand...

Cost me £100 just for drugs on a free call out day so its not too bad a price I dont think!


----------



## Pinkvboots (18 October 2017)

I think a friend of mine just paid £60 for a full clip on a very big 17.3 horse so I suppose £99 including a sedation jab would be about right not cheap I know especially if the horse needs another jab on top.


----------



## conniegirl (18 October 2017)

Last time I had to call the vet to sedate for clipping I think it cost £120 and I had to do the clipping myself! 

For the convenience of not ending up with hair in your bra/eyes/nose/anywhere else irritating I&#8217;d happily pay someone else to do it! Mine is a right pain to clip though as even heavily sedated you can&#8217;t use normal clippers, has to be quiet ones!


----------



## Pinkvboots (18 October 2017)

conniegirl said:



			Last time I had to call the vet to sedate for clipping I think it cost £120 and I had to do the clipping myself! 

For the convenience of not ending up with hair in your bra/eyes/nose/anywhere else irritating I&#8217;d happily pay someone else to do it! Mine is a right pain to clip though as even heavily sedated you can&#8217;t use normal clippers, has to be quiet ones!
		
Click to expand...

oh no please don't remind me hair in bra and face is not good and I have to clip one of mine this week and not looking forward to it at all and to be fair both my horses are fairly good to clip but it's a loathsome job I really don't like doing.


----------



## Annagain (18 October 2017)

I saw one a couple of days ago.

"Can anyone come and clip my horse this afternoon? Must be done by 6.00 for me to go lesson."

.....It was posted at 4.20pm (note the lack of a please too!)


----------



## Annagain (22 October 2017)

Just saw this on a local page. Such an informative, friendly ad. 

&#8220;This prob isn't the time for me to do this because I can't get my head around the fact my daughter wants to sell this one in a million. Boombproof doesn't come close. She is a jumping machine. You're gonna have to try very hard before I even consider you as a forever home.&#8221;


----------



## [59668] (22 October 2017)

Just seen this one "young/small adult rider with experience and courage wanted to ride my cob. He's very safe. A dope on a rope. He's lazy and doesn't want to do much so will throw a few small bucks in. Nothing dangerous. "

Well then he's not "very safe" and why do you want a rider with "courage"?! What is the matter with people?!


----------



## lindsay1993 (22 October 2017)

annagain said:



			Just saw this on a local page. Such an informative, friendly ad. 

&#8220;This prob isn't the time for me to do this because I can't get my head around the fact my daughter wants to sell this one in a million. Boombproof doesn't come close. She is a jumping machine. You're gonna have to try very hard before I even consider you as a forever home.&#8221;
		
Click to expand...

I saw that last night!! The photos on the post were awful too!


----------



## maisie06 (22 October 2017)

Great one last week:

Wanted, 14hh cob type, between 5 and 15 MUST be bombproof and good at hacking in traffic etc, no rearers, bolters buckers etc and must be a novice ride...all fine so far but the budget was
>
>
>
> £400 - yep four hundred pounds.....roll on to friday just gone and the same advert has reappeared and now they want a freebie!!!!!


----------



## tiga71 (22 October 2017)

annagain said:



			Just saw this on a local page. Such an informative, friendly ad. 

This prob isn't the time for me to do this because I can't get my head around the fact my daughter wants to sell this one in a million. Boombproof doesn't come close. She is a jumping machine. You're gonna have to try very hard before I even consider you as a forever home.
		
Click to expand...

I saw that one. Brilliant. I almost commented but then couldn't be bothered with the agro.


----------



## exracehorse (24 October 2017)

This one today on chit chat and tack.  Would anyone be willing to help me out please .....

My mums sick and old and I cant have her stressed out with trying to help me with my filly..

My dad works long hours and i always tired 
And I have a cast on my wrist 

All Im asking for is someone to help me with poo picking and doing a haynet in return you get to help train her , tricks and everything xx 
Im not looking for any money just the help
Thank you 

Based annersly Nottinghamshire


----------



## Chinchilla (24 October 2017)

maisie06 said:



			Great one last week:

Wanted, 14hh cob type, between 5 and 15 MUST be bombproof and good at hacking in traffic etc, no rearers, bolters buckers etc and must be a novice ride...all fine so far but the budget was
>
>
>
> £400 - yep four hundred pounds.....roll on to friday just gone and the same advert has reappeared and now they want a freebie!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Did they miss several zeros off that price....?


----------



## Vodkagirly (24 October 2017)

exracehorse said:



			This one today on chit chat and tack.  Would anyone be willing to help me out please .....

My mums sick and old and I can&#8217;t have her stressed out with trying to help me with my filly..

My dad works long hours and i always tired 
And I have a cast on my wrist 

All I&#8217;m asking for is someone to help me with poo picking and doing a haynet in return you get to help train her , tricks and everything xx 
I&#8217;m not looking for any money just the help
Thank you 

Based annersly Nottinghamshire
		
Click to expand...

LOL such a kind offer.


----------



## exracehorse (24 October 2017)

Vodkagirly said:



			LOL such a kind offer.
		
Click to expand...

Post has been removed.  She couldnt understand why posters were telling her shed need to pay someone to look after her pony and poo pick.  You can tell its half term!!


----------



## FrecklesTheCat (28 October 2017)

"warmblood yearling looking to be a companion, she does have very poor lower leg conformation.
I don't think she will ever be able to be ridden but could possibly be used as a broodmare."

At least its "possibly"!


----------



## Ambers Echo (28 October 2017)

tiga71 said:



			I saw that one. Brilliant. I almost commented but then couldn't be bothered with the agro.
		
Click to expand...

Haha I saw that one too. Some people.....


----------



## dominobrown (28 October 2017)

FrecklesTheCat said:



			"warmblood yearling looking to be a companion, she does have very poor lower leg conformation.
I don't think she will ever be able to be ridden but could possibly be used as a broodmare."

At least its "possibly"!
		
Click to expand...

What county/ area is that? Think i know it... poor thing should of been pts, if its the same yearling. Should of been operated on when it was a foal.


----------



## FrecklesTheCat (28 October 2017)

dominobrown said:



			What county/ area is that? Think i know it... poor thing should of been pts, if its the same yearling. Should of been operated on when it was a foal.
		
Click to expand...

Its in Cumbria. x


----------



## PapaverFollis (28 October 2017)

FrecklesTheCat said:



			"warmblood yearling looking to be a companion, she does have very poor lower leg conformation.
I don't think she will ever be able to be ridden but could possibly be used as a broodmare."

At least its "possibly"!
		
Click to expand...

I saw that one. Had to turn off computer and go out for a bit to prevent typing something I might regret!


----------



## Vodkagirly (29 October 2017)

There is someone looking for all inclusive livery with a good arena for £35pw. I'd rather like that as well please


----------



## Flicker (29 October 2017)

I would love o do a follow up with some of these people to find out if they actually got what they were looking for...  maybe we&#8217;re all doing it wrong lol!

I mean, there may well be a 6 year old 16.3 ISH who is currently working at Elementary and pops a course of 90cm while also being bombproof and a saint to handle, for £500 out there, and I&#8217;m missing out because I haven&#8217;t asked on Facebook.  And maybe I can livery this horse on full livery for £35/month...


----------



## Leo Walker (29 October 2017)

Vodkagirly said:



			There is someone looking for all inclusive livery with a good arena for £35pw. I'd rather like that as well please
		
Click to expand...

I pay £35 inc ad lib haylage and bedding at cost. We have a lovely area, a round pen, a field with portable XC jumps, indvidual tackrooms and no poo picking :biggrin3:

Unless they mean full livery in which case not a chance!


----------



## Vodkagirly (29 October 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			I pay £35 inc ad lib haylage and bedding at cost. We have a lovely area, a round pen, a field with portable XC jumps, indvidual tackrooms and no poo picking :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

Lucky you!


----------



## Shantara (29 October 2017)

Flicker said:



			I would love o do a follow up with some of these people to find out if they actually got what they were looking for...  maybe we&#8217;re all doing it wrong lol!

I mean, there may well be a 6 year old 16.3 ISH who is currently working at Elementary and pops a course of 90cm while also being bombproof and a saint to handle, for £500 out there, and I&#8217;m missing out because I haven&#8217;t asked on Facebook.  And maybe I can livery this horse on full livery for £35/month...
		
Click to expand...

I found my mare for £600 on preloved! She's exceptional! Amazing to handle, travel, ride, shoe, clip, etc... and I get free (DIY though) livery for 2   
I do work at the yard though


----------



## Chinchilla (29 October 2017)

Chan said:



			I found my mare for £600 on preloved! She's exceptional! Amazing to handle, travel, ride, shoe, clip, etc... and I get free (DIY though) livery for 2   
I do work at the yard though 

Click to expand...

Yes! Same! Though mine was unbroken but everything else was there, she's perfect. She was actually £620 (and by far the most expensive horse I've ever bought lol)


----------



## *Sahara (29 October 2017)

Diva&Rosie'sMum said:



			Yes! Same! Though mine was unbroken but everything else was there, she's perfect. She was actually £620 (and by far the most expensive horse I've ever bought lol)
		
Click to expand...

Same with me  Dante is perfect! he's unbroken as still a youngster but everything else he's amazing at. Cost me £160 and he's the cheapest pony I've bought


----------



## Flicker (29 October 2017)

Wow that&#8217;s fab to know!  My perfect horse might be out there without me having to take out a second mortgage (which is starting to feel like that&#8217;s what I&#8217;m going to have to do...)


----------



## Leo Walker (29 October 2017)

Mine was meat money. A little bit of work and hes turned into the horse of a lifetime for me. The world is full of cheap horses, you just hav to sift the wheat from the chaff sometimes


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (29 October 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			Mine was meat money. A little bit of work and hes turned into the horse of a lifetime for me. The world is full of cheap horses, you just hav to sift the wheat from the chaff sometimes
		
Click to expand...

If you know what you are looking for and can see the bones underneath and not just what you see in front of you you will always be able to find a bargain. It's the ones looking for cheap horses that don't want to look more than skin deep that don't know what they are getting.


----------



## Flicker (30 October 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			Mine was meat money. A little bit of work and hes turned into the horse of a lifetime for me. The world is full of cheap horses, you just hav to sift the wheat from the chaff sometimes






Click to expand...

He is gorgeous!


----------



## *Sahara (31 October 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			Mine was meat money. A little bit of work and hes turned into the horse of a lifetime for me. The world is full of cheap horses, you just hav to sift the wheat from the chaff sometimes






Click to expand...

I've just had a rescue foal bought be as a Christmas present as I've been needing a companion for Dante since loosing Rupert. He was going for meat, but I know he'll turn into the most beautiful little lad with a fab temperament to match  He cost just £200!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (31 October 2017)

*Sahara said:



			I've just had a rescue foal bought be as a Christmas present as I've been needing a companion for Dante since loosing Rupert. He was going for meat, but I know he'll turn into the most beautiful little lad with a fab temperament to match  He cost just £200!
		
Click to expand...

Photos and more details needed!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *Sahara (31 October 2017)

Faracat said:



			Photos and more details needed!!!!!!!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

 Soon Fara soon I promise! Just had so much going on, will upload lots of pics and full story 




 Best bit is he's going to grow big enough to ride


----------



## ester (1 November 2017)

So today I am amused by a comment on a sales post. 

'Schoolmaster, 14.2 irish sports pony, careful athletic jump, competed scope, blue chip, poys, ehpi, pony premiers. Hunted, XC and ODE, genuine honest pony.'


response 
'Hi is he/she easy to muck out? Thanks'

ermm priorities on a pony that appears to take it's job fairly seriously? I mean I like my tidy easy to muck out pony but I think I could let that slide.


----------



## Batgirl (1 November 2017)

ester said:



			So today I am amused by a comment on a sales post. 

'Schoolmaster, 14.2 irish sports pony, careful athletic jump, competed scope, blue chip, poys, ehpi, pony premiers. Hunted, XC and ODE, genuine honest pony.'


response 
'Hi is he/she easy to muck out? Thanks'

ermm priorities on a pony that appears to take it's job fairly seriously? I mean I like my tidy easy to muck out pony but I think I could let that slide.
		
Click to expand...

Does it eat apples politely...

lmao


----------



## Pinkvboots (1 November 2017)

ester said:



			So today I am amused by a comment on a sales post. 

'Schoolmaster, 14.2 irish sports pony, careful athletic jump, competed scope, blue chip, poys, ehpi, pony premiers. Hunted, XC and ODE, genuine honest pony.'


response 
'Hi is he/she easy to muck out? Thanks'

ermm priorities on a pony that appears to take it's job fairly seriously? I mean I like my tidy easy to muck out pony but I think I could let that slide.
		
Click to expand...

I just don't know where people get these questions from I mean if your looking for a horse do you ever think to ask the seller if he is clean to muck out its hardly a priority is it.


----------



## conniegirl (1 November 2017)

Pinkvboots said:



			I just don't know where people get these questions from I mean if your looking for a horse do you ever think to ask the seller if he is clean to muck out its hardly a priority is it.
		
Click to expand...

having had my lad who is the filthiest horse who has ever walked the earth I probably would ask, but only as a "good to know" when picking up the horse.


----------



## 9tails (1 November 2017)

Having seen a big young lad churn up 6 bales of Hunters shavings every evening into a brown swamp (thankfully he isn't mine) I can imagine his owner asking the same question of a potential purchase!


----------



## 9tails (1 November 2017)

conniegirl said:



			having had my lad who is the filthiest horse who has ever walked the earth I probably would ask, but only as a "good to know" when picking up the horse.
		
Click to expand...

Though possibly not on Facebook.


----------



## ester (1 November 2017)

I have asked, and had a gander at the bed when at a viewing. 

However it would not be the one and only question I would ask when responding to an advert on facebook.

The seller has liked the comment but not responded


----------



## CMcC (3 November 2017)

Wanted.
Preferably barren mare.. any breed or size over 13.2hh or reg Welsh/Hackney  mare 13h plus. 
Low budget available.

To be a companion for 16 year old stallion. Apparently the mare will enjoy the sexual attention of being chased by stallion!


----------



## only_me (3 November 2017)

Just seen an ad that included the phrase has all 4 feet 

Well Im very glad to know that


----------



## little_critter (3 November 2017)

ester said:



			So today I am amused by a comment on a sales post. 

'Schoolmaster, 14.2 irish sports pony, careful athletic jump, competed scope, blue chip, poys, ehpi, pony premiers. Hunted, XC and ODE, genuine honest pony.'


response 
'Hi is he/she easy to muck out? Thanks'

ermm priorities on a pony that appears to take it's job fairly seriously? I mean I like my tidy easy to muck out pony but I think I could let that slide.
		
Click to expand...

Could it be an very unfortunate typo / auto correct of hack out?


----------



## WelshD (4 November 2017)

Just seen a livery and that made me chuckle. 

Grass Manege - unfenced
Grazing areas around Manege - also unfenced

Ah ok.. what you have there is otherwise known as a field


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (4 November 2017)

WelshD said:



			Just seen a livery and that made me chuckle. 

Ah ok.. what you have there is otherwise known as a field
		
Click to expand...

That's hilarious!


----------



## PapaverFollis (4 November 2017)

First comment on a wonderfully detailed ad with all relevant and plenty of other information given, including 20 plus photos and a video and a phone number... "can I have more details please !!!


----------



## only_me (9 November 2017)

I thought I had seen it all. 

Someone is advertising sheath cleaning services for £20. Happy to travel up to 40miles, more if over 10 horses to do.


----------



## Fiona (9 November 2017)

only_me said:



			I thought I had seen it all. 

Someone is advertising sheath cleaning services for £20. Happy to travel up to 40miles, more if over 10 horses to do.
		
Click to expand...

I saw that too 

Fiona


----------



## ester (9 November 2017)

It happens in the US a lot.


----------



## meleeka (9 November 2017)

only_me said:



			I thought I had seen it all. 

Someone is advertising sheath cleaning services for £20. Happy to travel up to 40miles, more if over 10 horses to do.
		
Click to expand...

Theres one local to me that does this. I think its probably a popular service although goodness knows how they fell into that line of work!  

Putting yourself in kicking range with an unknown horse sounds bonkers to me. I do my own as they are good, but I cant say Id want to do it full time. Its a horrible job!


----------



## 9tails (10 November 2017)

Where there's muck there's brass.


----------



## Ceifer (10 November 2017)

For sale 
Showing gear

White crotch gloves. 

Presume they are crochet gloves


----------



## Casey76 (10 November 2017)

Ceifer said:



			For sale 
Showing gear

White crotch gloves. 

Presume they are crochet gloves
		
Click to expand...

I dread to think what a crotch glove looks like!


----------



## Yardbird (10 November 2017)

Casey76 said:



			I dread to think what a crotch glove looks like!
		
Click to expand...

Just the thing for sheath cleaning.


----------



## Ceifer (10 November 2017)

Yardbird said:



			Just the thing for sheath cleaning.
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha


----------



## laura_nash (10 November 2017)

CMcC said:



			Wanted.
Preferably barren mare.. any breed or size over 13.2hh or reg Welsh/Hackney  mare 13h plus. 
Low budget available.

To be a companion for 16 year old stallion. Apparently the mare will enjoy the sexual attention of being chased by stallion!
		
Click to expand...

I've only worked at one stud but two of their three stallions lived out with a barren mare (i.e. one each).  The mare's were perfectly capable of keeping the stallion's in their place and didn't ever get chased about or harrassed.  I guess it depends on the stallion's upbringing, these ones were out with a herd until they were retired to just occasional breeding (the third stallion was with the herd).


----------



## Dave's Mam (10 November 2017)

laura_nash said:



			I've only worked at one stud but two of their three stallions lived out with a barren mare (i.e. one each).  The mare's were perfectly capable of keeping the stallion's in their place and didn't ever get chased about or harrassed.  I guess it depends on the stallion's upbringing, these ones were out with a herd until they were retired to just occasional breeding (the third stallion was with the herd).
		
Click to expand...

There is a stallion on my yard who lives with a barren mare.  They are like an old couple, they wander about together perfectly happily.


----------



## Tiddlypom (13 November 2017)

There's an ad just come up on one the secondhand hoofboot FB pages.

_WANTED size 3 ******
Or size 4 *****
Cheaply as possible _x

I've starred out the brands, but they are two of the most popular ones, so are in demand. Why expect the seller to price them low, maybe the x is supposed to make you feel sorry for the advertiser (it doesn't work on me).


----------



## Ambers Echo (13 November 2017)

I've seen a couple recently for horses: REDUCED FOR THIS WEEK ONLY - £2.5K

I just don't get the logic of thinking that if the horse fails to sell at a lower price then you will put the price back up? 

I get that some buyers reduce the price briefly for a last push before going to plan B (eg keep the horse another few months to produce further/compete and sell in Spring) but these didn't look like that! They just looked like they were trying to rush people into buying a horse in a sale like a DFS sofa.


----------



## Annagain (13 November 2017)

only_me said:



			I thought I had seen it all. 

Someone is advertising sheath cleaning services for £20. Happy to travel up to 40miles, more if over 10 horses to do.
		
Click to expand...

Somebody on here does this. She's based in Australia from what I remember. I would gladly pay someone to clean my boy's. He has melanomas in there so it gets very dirty but he tries to take my head off when I try to clean it.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 November 2017)

2 have just appeared on horsebay...

6ft3" rug needed ASAP.  I don't have the funds to buy one til next week but my horse is now clipped. Please no haters saying don't have what you can't afford.

Why clip it if you haven't got a rug for it ?!?! !



Looking for this foal, waso sold to xxx who hasn't paid for her. Believed to be sold on already so they need to give thegirl who bought her her money back and me my horse back. Being passed around by uneducated teenagers who have no idea of horse management. 



Why did you sell it to them then?!?!?!?!


----------



## poiuytrewq (15 November 2017)

Ok, just seen s great one! 
Wanted urgently 6'3 rug as I've just clipped my mare out.  Have no funds to buy but please no hate!!! 

Wtf, why the hell clip it if you have no rug and can't afford one


----------



## poiuytrewq (15 November 2017)

EKW said:



			2 have just appeared on horsebay...

6ft3" rug needed ASAP.  I don't have the funds to buy one til next week but my horse is now clipped. Please no haters saying don't have what you can't afford.

Why clip it if you haven't got a rug for it ?!?! !



Looking for this foal, waso sold to xxx who hasn't paid for her. Believed to be sold on already so they need to give thegirl who bought her her money back and me my horse back. Being passed around by uneducated teenagers who have no idea of horse management. 



Why did you sell it to them then?!?!?!?!
		
Click to expand...

Duh! Sorry it blew my mind that much I didn't see the rug request already posted


----------



## *Sahara (15 November 2017)

poiuytrewq said:



			Ok, just seen s great one! 
Wanted urgently 6'3 rug as I've just clipped my mare out.  Have no funds to buy but please no hate!!! 

Wtf, why the hell clip it if you have no rug and can't afford one
		
Click to expand...

the obviously have no brain


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 November 2017)

poiuytrewq said:



			Duh! Sorry it blew my mind that much I didn't see the rug request already posted 

Click to expand...

The mind just boggles over that one!


----------



## miss_c (15 November 2017)

One this evening... (not an exact quote but you get the gist)

'Is there anywhere for horses to go when they can't be ridden?  Ideally free?'

Uh... it's called retirement livery and won't be free!


----------



## teddypops (15 November 2017)

miss_c said:



			One this evening... (not an exact quote but you get the gist)

'Is there anywhere for horses to go when they can't be ridden?  Ideally free?'

Uh... it's called retirement livery and won't be free!
		
Click to expand...

Blood bank


----------



## Maesto's Girl (16 November 2017)

There was a brilliant one last night (since been deleted) for 2 tickets to the Thursday PM Olympia horse show. Ticket price, £47....seller wanted £400 for a pair

The comments were quite honestly the highlight of my evening


----------



## miss_c (16 November 2017)

Maesto's Girl said:



			There was a brilliant one last night (since been deleted) for 2 tickets to the Thursday PM Olympia horse show. Ticket price, £47....seller wanted £400 for a pair

The comments were quite honestly the highlight of my evening
		
Click to expand...

I can imagine!  Wish I'd seen that one!


----------



## Chuffy99 (16 November 2017)

I thought £400 was a misprint or the seats werevat least in a box


----------



## Flicker (16 November 2017)

miss_c said:



			One this evening... (not an exact quote but you get the gist)

'Is there anywhere for horses to go when they can't be ridden?  Ideally free?'

Uh... it's called retirement livery and won't be free!
		
Click to expand...

Or Rainbow Bridge.  Ain&#8217;t free either though.


----------



## Surbie (16 November 2017)

From FB - 2 yo cob offered for £150. 'buyer must have transport as not passported'


----------



## ester (16 November 2017)

Chuffy99 said:



			I thought £400 was a misprint or the seats werevat least in a box
		
Click to expand...

nope not a box, not a misprint as clarified when questioned!


----------



## rowan666 (16 November 2017)

I advertised one of mine for LOAN, absolute corker of a pony and well worth her weight in gold, had an inbox off someone I know and who knows pony well advisvising that they will buy her when they have the money, I said she isn't for sale at this time but if I decided to sell I wouldn't part with her for less than 2k because if my DD changed her mind I couldn't get another like her for any less.. Turns out she assumed just because said pony is coloured that she would be cheap!!!! I haven't replied, I understand they are very new to horses but still I'm still feeling rather insulted!


----------



## conniegirl (16 November 2017)

rowan666 said:



			I advertised one of mine for LOAN, absolute corker of a pony and well worth her weight in gold, had an inbox off someone I know and who knows pony well advisvising that they will buy her when they have the money, I said she isn't for sale at this time but if I decided to sell I wouldn't part with her for less than 2k because if my DD changed her mind I couldn't get another like her for any less.. Turns out she assumed just because said pony is coloured that she would be cheap!!!! I haven't replied, I understand they are very new to horses but still I'm still feeling rather insulted!
		
Click to expand...

as far as I'm aware a good coloured cob is worth more than a plain coloured cob and sporty coloured ponies are worth a fortune!


----------



## View (17 November 2017)

ester said:



			nope not a box, not a misprint as clarified when questioned!
		
Click to expand...

I read that one with incredulity - and some of the comments had me howling with laughter.


----------



## Ceifer (27 November 2017)

Really fed up of seeing videos of the same old PRE&#8217;s and Lusos all over fb with comments like &#8220;oh I can&#8217;t believe he&#8217;s not sold.&#8217; Followed with 100s of comments about how fabulous it looks. 
They&#8217;ve not sold because they&#8217;re LAME!!!


----------



## Casey76 (28 November 2017)

Saw an advert for a trailer last night that I was a bit  at:

1700 euro for a 1973 built Wilson (urgent sale)!

The trailer had a canvas top/roof.  I don't think I would transport anything live in it!


----------



## [59668] (29 November 2017)

"Anyone broken their leg? The fibula to be Pacific....." 

Honestly I despair.....


----------



## iknowmyvalue (29 November 2017)

"Needing cheep stabel!!!

I am wanting to get a hourse and would like a cheep bourding out door all summer then idoor when winter i will have to get there evry day to cear for my hourse i would need little help as i am at school soon going to college i will get around £30 to 40 a mounth and soon more as i will be getting small part time job. Will also be louning my hourse to how ever can ride during the week.
So can some one plz inbox me about prise and where the stabele is i would like quick replay as i will be geting my hourse next year on jul the 15th hopefully
I am trying to get properd as soon as pos."

It really helps if people can actually understand the advert... (plus reality check needed I think?!)


----------



## Dave's Mam (29 November 2017)

iknowmyvalue said:



			"Needing cheep stabel!!!

I am wanting to get a hourse and would like a cheep bourding out door all summer then idoor when winter i will have to get there evry day to cear for my hourse i would need little help as i am at school soon going to college i will get around £30 to 40 a mounth and soon more as i will be getting small part time job. Will also be louning my hourse to how ever can ride during the week.
So can some one plz inbox me about prise and where the stabele is i would like quick replay as i will be geting my hourse next year on jul the 15th hopefully
I am trying to get properd as soon as pos."

It really helps if people can actually understand the advert... (plus reality check needed I think?!)
		
Click to expand...

Crikey.


----------



## SpringArising (30 November 2017)

I'm shocked at this one:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/clas...urrey/horley/4yo-162hh-tb-gelding-500701.html

Almost 6k for a 4yo who won't hack/naps, is scared of traffic, has to be bribed to travel, has a parrot mouth and has done nothing. Tack isn't even included!


----------



## Widgeon (30 November 2017)

SpringArising said:



			I'm shocked at this one:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/clas...urrey/horley/4yo-162hh-tb-gelding-500701.html

Almost 6k for a 4yo who won't hack/naps, is scared of traffic, has to be bribed to travel, has a parrot mouth and has done nothing. Tack isn't even included!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I was a bit surprised at the price (and the single photo of him lying down with a rug on) but then from reading the advert, he's a much loved pet being sold by someone who is probably very stressed, doesn't have much time, and is being hopelessly over optimistic about what he's worth to anyone else. I hope he does find a nice home....just, maybe not at £6K!


----------



## Antw23uk (30 November 2017)

SpringArising said:



			I'm shocked at this one:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/clas...urrey/horley/4yo-162hh-tb-gelding-500701.html

Almost 6k for a 4yo who won't hack/naps, is scared of traffic, has to be bribed to travel, has a parrot mouth and has done nothing. Tack isn't even included!
		
Click to expand...

Jeez I just read the whole thing .... He has no vices or bumps ... apart from the napping and splint, lol! Honestly that poor horse. My guess is the loaner did all the work and the owner took him back thinking she would now make a profit! .. or try to .. me thinks Bert wont be sold at that price anytime soon!!!

And the picture ... yes we all love seeing a rugged horse laying down for a sales pic dont we!!!!


----------



## Leo Walker (30 November 2017)

Surely thats a typo and he should be £745 or £575 not £5745?!


----------



## Antw23uk (30 November 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			Surely thats a typo and he should be £745 or £575 not £5745?!
		
Click to expand...

It would need to be lower than that for me but yes you'd think so wouldnt you, lol. I might message


----------



## ester (30 November 2017)

SpringArising said:



			I'm shocked at this one:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/clas...urrey/horley/4yo-162hh-tb-gelding-500701.html

Almost 6k for a 4yo who won't hack/naps, is scared of traffic, has to be bribed to travel, has a parrot mouth and has done nothing. *Tack isn't even included!*

Click to expand...


Nah you do get saddle and bridle, and his his speculum ....


----------



## SpringArising (30 November 2017)

ester said:



			Nah you do get saddle and bridle, and his his speculum .... 

Click to expand...

Ha ha! 

Jeez, Im actually offended at the price!


----------



## ycbm (30 November 2017)

Widgeon said:



			Yes I was a bit surprised at the price (and the single photo of him lying down with a rug on) but then from reading the advert, he's a much loved pet being sold by someone who is probably very stressed, doesn't have much time, and is being hopelessly over optimistic about what he's worth to anyone else. I hope he does find a nice home....just, maybe not at £6K!
		
Click to expand...

It's a sad advert, not a funny one. The horse isn't even ridden in a bit. It's amazing what some people think their horses are worth. I have one on sales livery at the moment and I could hear the sigh of relief in the trainer's voice when I told him what I would take for him to go to an active home.


----------



## Fjord (30 November 2017)

And as a contrast you can get a 7 yo hunter for £5250 in the next advert! He's clearly very loved and sounds like a good horse for someone with the right experience, just not at that price.


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (30 November 2017)

Saw a Facebook advert for load of cheap small cobs. 
Woman commenter: how tall is the chestnut?
Seller: 13.6hh
Woman: do you mean 136cm?
Seller: no sorry she's 13.5hh, pressed wrong button lol

My head very nearly hit the desk at this point


----------



## Vodkagirly (30 November 2017)

SpringArising said:



			I'm shocked at this one:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/clas...urrey/horley/4yo-162hh-tb-gelding-500701.html

Almost 6k for a 4yo who won't hack/naps, is scared of traffic, has to be bribed to travel, has a parrot mouth and has done nothing. Tack isn't even included!
		
Click to expand...

Tbf it sounds like an extremely honest advert trying to find him the best home, showing faults that others would gloss over. The price is probably based on what he had cost to get this point rather than his actual market value.


----------



## Antw23uk (1 December 2017)

Vodkagirly said:



			Tbf it sounds like an extremely honest advert trying to find him the best home, showing faults that others would gloss over. The price is probably based on what he had cost to get this point rather than his actual market value.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah actually its pretty sad (if ALL true) but very delusional of the owner and that pic? Come on thats just silly thinking thats acceptable!


----------



## SpringArising (1 December 2017)

Vodkagirly said:



			Tbf it sounds like an extremely honest advert trying to find him the best home, showing faults that others would gloss over. The price is probably based on what he had cost to get this point rather than his actual market value.
		
Click to expand...

If we all sold our horses for what theyd cost us over the years wed be millionaires! 

Also, the horse has been out on loan so it doesnt sound like shes had to fork out for much. I think the price is just delusional. Take £5000 from it and then he may actually sell...


----------



## Antw23uk (1 December 2017)

SpringArising said:



			If we all sold our horses for what theyd cost us over the years wed be millionaires!
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnt, I would still be poor, lol!


----------



## maisie06 (5 December 2017)

Spotted one on faceache this evening:

"cheap xmas prezzie"

"5 month old cob colt, pretty face, would be lovely for the kiddies to wake up to on xmas morning - first to see will defo buy £50"  

Yes...perfect cheap "prezzie" not....poor little man hope he doesn't end up in a shed somewhere - how sad.


----------



## *Sahara (5 December 2017)

maisie06 said:



			Spotted one on faceache this evening:

"cheap xmas prezzie"

"5 month old cob colt, pretty face, would be lovely for the kiddies to wake up to on xmas morning - first to see will defo buy £50"  

Yes...perfect cheap "prezzie" not....poor little man hope he doesn't end up in a shed somewhere - how sad.
		
Click to expand...

Things like this really **** me off. And shouldn't be allowed


----------



## Crugeran Celt (7 December 2017)

maisie06 said:



			Spotted one on faceache this evening:

"cheap xmas prezzie"

"5 month old cob colt, pretty face, would be lovely for the kiddies to wake up to on xmas morning - first to see will defo buy £50"  

Yes...perfect cheap "prezzie" not....poor little man hope he doesn't end up in a shed somewhere - how sad.
		
Click to expand...

Having worked in equine rescue I know this happens way to often and some sold for the price of a packet of cigarettes.  It's depressing to think of all these poorly bred ponies being passed from bad home to a worse one when boredom of caring for them kicks in and worse the ones who are just neglected and left to die when the owners get fed up of them.


----------



## little_critter (7 December 2017)

maisie06 said:



			Spotted one on faceache this evening:

"cheap xmas prezzie"

"5 month old cob colt, pretty face, would be lovely for the kiddies to wake up to on xmas morning - first to see will defo buy £50"  

Yes...perfect cheap "prezzie" not....poor little man hope he doesn't end up in a shed somewhere - how sad.
		
Click to expand...

Surely that's 'bad' enough that you can hit the Report Post button. I would hope the admins have enough morals to either remove the post or ask that it be changed.


----------



## honetpot (7 December 2017)

I thought that FB had banned horse sales, that why so many were 'free'. I supposed they do not read though the text. 
  I costs them more to have them disposed of, so if someone pays £50 they in profit.
Someone told me that he had been to collect 20 on a roundabout.


----------



## Amye (7 December 2017)

Saw one last night...

Wanting to swap....
3yr old unbroken trotter 
for
something a bit older that's done a bit of everything.

I thought it was a bit cheeky for a swap!!


----------



## maisie06 (7 December 2017)

Amye said:



			Saw one last night...

Wanting to swap....
3yr old unbroken trotter 
for
something a bit older that's done a bit of everything.

I thought it was a bit cheeky for a swap!!
		
Click to expand...

I have a retired old mare that's done a bit of everything...has a nice few lumps and melanomas  and is living out her days while still comfortable enough to do so - wonder if they's swap???? ***I am joking by the way!!***


----------



## 9tails (7 December 2017)

SpringArising said:



			I'm shocked at this one:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/clas...urrey/horley/4yo-162hh-tb-gelding-500701.html

Almost 6k for a 4yo who won't hack/naps, is scared of traffic, has to be bribed to travel, has a parrot mouth and has done nothing. Tack isn't even included!
		
Click to expand...

That is such a heartrending advert, the woman is really hating the idea of selling her horse.


----------



## MuffettMischief (7 December 2017)

Saw one yesterday that wanted a rider for a tricky 4 year old. Must be confident, experienced and good at schooling. Already has a sharer for her other horse so that person will get first dibbs on days ALWAYS. Weekday mornings only, you will either be hacking with her under her supervision or schooling. Financial contribution required.

Er........so you want someone to school your 4 year old and pay you for the pleasure...


----------



## Chinchilla (7 December 2017)

MuffettMischief said:



			Saw one yesterday that wanted a rider for a tricky 4 year old. Must be confident, experienced and good at schooling. Already has a sharer for her other horse so that person will get first dibbs on days ALWAYS. Weekday mornings only, you will either be hacking with her under her supervision or schooling. Financial contribution required.

Er........so you want someone to school your 4 year old and pay you for the pleasure...
		
Click to expand...

Must be a joke surely?


----------



## Equi (7 December 2017)

Been dealing lately with a local one, has a well bred rare palomino oldenburg, in foal to a KWPN. Needs someone to feed it for £2 a day as she doesnt drive. When foal arrives if its a colt it will be kept a stallion as will have good breeding potential due to parents and it will become a grandprix dressage horse, so need someone who knows about foals to be feeding said mare. Mares at grass just, and person feeding the horse will need to let owner know if foal arrives. Has done several posts about how the field owner (who is only that, field owner) has not been providing the services of full care for mare as she expected a field owner would do.

Beggars belief..

Has been asked to leave field, youll be glad to know.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (9 December 2017)

wanted-someone to loan my horse out and bring him on to affiliated jumping. to stay on current yard and pay towards keep and cover all competition costs, must have own transport-this is to get him up to a level that I can then take over once I have my confidence back. He has fused hocks and kissing spine but this doesn't affect him at all. He's a nutter at shows. (paraphrased a little but not made up!)


----------



## only_me (9 December 2017)

Saw a horse up for short loan as owner broke her leg. Would be taken back off loan as soon as owner was able to ride. Great offer lol. Horse wasn&#8217;t a competition horse, was low riding club/hacking sort. 
Why loan when you could just turn out for 6 weeks or pay livery?


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (9 December 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			wanted-someone to loan my horse out and bring him on to affiliated jumping. to stay on current yard and pay towards keep and cover all competition costs, must have own transport-this is to get him up to a level that I can then take over once I have my confidence back. He has fused hocks and kissing spine but this doesn't affect him at all. He's a nutter at shows. (paraphrased a little but not made up!)
		
Click to expand...

I have just seen that one !!!


----------



## Ambers Echo (9 December 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			wanted-someone to loan my horse out and bring him on to affiliated jumping. to stay on current yard and pay towards keep and cover all competition costs, must have own transport-this is to get him up to a level that I can then take over once I have my confidence back. He has fused hocks and kissing spine but this doesn't affect him at all. He's a nutter at shows. (paraphrased a little but not made up!)
		
Click to expand...

 That's optimistic.....


----------



## SpringArising (9 December 2017)

only_me said:



			Saw a horse up for short loan as owner broke her leg. Would be taken back off loan as soon as owner was able to ride. Great offer lol. Horse wasn&#8217;t a competition horse, was low riding club/hacking sort. 
Why loan when you could just turn out for 6 weeks or pay livery?
		
Click to expand...

To be fair a short-term loan of a nice RC type would work for a lot of people. Maybe she doesn't want to turn him away or pay $$ for schooling.


----------



## Gloi (9 December 2017)

Not everybody will be fit to ride six weeks after breaking their leg.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 December 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			wanted-someone to loan my horse out and bring him on to affiliated jumping. to stay on current yard and pay towards keep and cover all competition costs, must have own transport-this is to get him up to a level that I can then take over once I have my confidence back. He has fused hocks and kissing spine but this doesn't affect him at all. He's a nutter at shows. (paraphrased a little but not made up!)
		
Click to expand...

I know this horse. It's a psycho!  And the owner isn't much better!


----------



## SpringArising (9 December 2017)

I can't see this one going anywhere fast:

_Needs experienced handler/owner
15.2 19years old project horse has been out in the field for past three years so needs handling and experienced home.
Honest add as I have completely lost confidence with larger horses and no longer fair on him just stuck in field I can no longer keep so needs rehoming asap
He previously had kissing spine which had operation for suspenory ligament damage which he did have all clear from vet four years ago. But he was always a quirky ride so better to be a companion for someone.
Not looking for any money just a loving a home_

Bit weird as she says it's unfair on him to be stuck in the field then goes on to say he's nuts and should only be a companion.


----------



## ester (9 December 2017)

I suspect from that (given the handling comment) that he has pretty much been abandoned in a field for the last three years and she thinks he'd be better coming in for a brush? But that being able to do that is going to be a 'project'


----------



## Murphy1 (9 December 2017)

Just seen a 5 year old cob for full loan, to stay on current yard. Needs bringing back into work. Can buck, not suitable for a novice, is spooky and quite strong. Will suit a confident person who will put all the time and effort in, and it'll become a good riding horse. Loaner will pay all stable fees, farrier, vet etc and horse is stabled, loaner must muck out everyday in winter.

Pretty sure this person just wants someone to bring on their difficult horse, do all the work and pay for everything too (including vet bills!) It's very temping to comment 'good luck' but I don't think that'll be appreciated!


----------



## southerncomfort (12 December 2017)

Wonder where these poor old horses will end up:

I have to old horses which I no longer have time for I'm looking for them to go to a loving home as companions. Neither are ridden anymore, one is a gelding who is 22yrs and the other a mare 26yrs. Please contact me for more information. Need to rehome ASAP


----------



## wingedhorse (12 December 2017)

SpringArising said:



			To be fair a short-term loan of a nice RC type would work for a lot of people. Maybe she doesn't want to turn him away or pay $$ for schooling.
		
Click to expand...

If horse was older and sensible but the type that needed to stay mobile and in work and muscled (many older horses do), and if paying someone to do all jobs and exercise difficult when also not driving with broken leg, I can see why might offer short term option to take on costs and riding. Might work for right person.


----------



## wingedhorse (12 December 2017)

southerncomfort said:



			Wonder where these poor old horses will end up:

I have to old horses which I no longer have time for I'm looking for them to go to a loving home as companions. Neither are ridden anymore, one is a gelding who is 22yrs and the other a mare 26yrs. Please contact me for more information. Need to rehome ASAP
		
Click to expand...

Owners should put to sleep if cannot look after themselves or find a good companion home (like rocking horse droppings) via word of mouth, or through friends of friends.


----------



## wingedhorse (12 December 2017)

southerncomfort said:



			Wonder where these poor old horses will end up:

I have to old horses which I no longer have time for I'm looking for them to go to a loving home as companions. Neither are ridden anymore, one is a gelding who is 22yrs and the other a mare 26yrs. Please contact me for more information. Need to rehome ASAP
		
Click to expand...

I love my 19 year old 17hh high maintenance horse but he costs me far more than the younger horse, and needs more care. I love him, and will gladly take care of him, I have owned him 8 years. But why would I or anyone take on someone's older horse? These horses deserve better in their old age.


----------



## Ambers Echo (18 December 2017)

Just seen an ad for a  10k+ eventer. For sale as a show-jumper because he (the horse) 'has decided he doesn't like eventing anymore'. Several people are asking for his BE name to be told 'but I'm not selling him as an Eventer' ?????


----------



## Annagain (18 December 2017)

I saw one a few days ago when forum was playing up and I couldn't post it. Now I can post again, I can't find it. Basic premise was someone trying to loan out a 5 year old unbroken, stunning* Sec D, for someone to break in free of charge at which point owner would no doubt demand it back. First line of advert was "D******ds need not apply." 

*very averagely put together

Damn I was so going to take you up on your oh so kind offer, but I'm a d******d so I'll politely back away.


----------



## 9tails (18 December 2017)

D******ds - what are they?


----------



## Annagain (18 December 2017)

9tails said:



			D******ds - what are they?
		
Click to expand...

The first syllable rhymes with Nick and the second with Ned.


----------



## 9tails (18 December 2017)

Oh, I would never have got it!


----------



## Auslander (18 December 2017)

Ambers Echo said:



			Just seen an ad for a  10k+ eventer. For sale as a show-jumper because he (the horse) 'has decided he doesn't like eventing anymore'. Several people are asking for his BE name to be told 'but I'm not selling him as an Eventer' ?????

Click to expand...

I saw that, and it didn't strike me as a dodgy ad - I thought she was pretty straight about him. It looks like a well schooled horse with the beginning of the advanced movements installed, and a decent jump on it. She's been honest that it's jacked it in eventing, but that's no reason for it to not be worth decent money as a dressage horse/showjumper, which is what she's selling it as.


----------



## Ambers Echo (18 December 2017)

The ad was fine - refusing to give the BE name is weird! Even if you want a show-jumper then you want to see his record surely?


----------



## Auslander (18 December 2017)

Ambers Echo said:



			The ad was fine - refusing to give the BE name is weird! Even if you want a show-jumper then you want to see his record surely?
		
Click to expand...

I got the impression that it was more because she was adamant that she won't sell him as an event horse. She offered to point someone in the direction of his BS record, so I don't think she's being unreasonable.
It's pretty easy to work out who he is, and see his BE record - I can see why she's not particularly keen to point people in that direction!


----------



## frankster (18 December 2017)

Just today..... if you don't sell your saddle I'd be grateful of it for my rescues as we cannot afford feed and tack .... ummmm selling a 3 months old Albion dressage saddle. Scamtastic or what..


----------



## FinnishLapphund (19 December 2017)

frankster said:



			Just today..... if you don't sell your saddle I'd be grateful of it for my rescues as we cannot afford feed and tack .... ummmm selling a 3 months old Albion dressage saddle. Scamtastic or what..
		
Click to expand...

Argh, they want one saddle for free to their rescues (plural), as they can't afford feed and tack. Who falls for such stuff? Presumably enough people for them to continue.


----------



## timbobs (20 December 2017)

"Suzy **** and me are looking for 2 horses to take out on a Hak this weekend on Sunday, somewhere in Surrey, near to London ideally, willing to pay £30 each."

Umm... How about no?!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (22 December 2017)

Unbelievable cheek/optimism of what must be a youngster on my local page:

Age 5-12
13.3-15.1hh
No full cobs or tbs
Must be good to handle 
Broken in (just backed or green)
Small budget 
£450 and under 
Would be great if can deliver
London

Doesn&#8217;t want much, does she, delivery would be great!!


----------



## exracehorse (22 December 2017)

cinnamontoast said:



			Unbelievable cheek/optimism of what must be a youngster on my local page:

Age 5-12
13.3-15.1hh
No full cobs or tbs
Must be good to handle 
Broken in (just backed or green)
Small budget 
£450 and under 
Would be great if can deliver
London

Doesn&#8217;t want much, does she, delivery would be great!! 

Click to expand...

Lol just saw that advert too. I guess theyd like tack thrown in too.


----------



## ester (22 December 2017)

Yesterday seemed to be a day for children wanting sponsorship as they are out jumping 50-60cm classes and they are going to do some sponsored rides and XC schooling next year.. 
I think school hols started .


----------



## Peter7917 (22 December 2017)

one yesterday

'wanted, a horse to do my gcse horse riding on. want to ride three times a week, no cobs, must be able to jump big, can pay £50 a month'

when enquiring how big shes looking to jump......'over four foot'

good luck with that.


----------



## View (22 December 2017)

ester said:



			Yesterday seemed to be a day for children wanting sponsorship as they are out jumping 50-60cm classes and they are going to do some sponsored rides and XC schooling next year.. 
I think school hols started .
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I saw them as well.  And shook my head - I would never have had the nerve to do that (still wouldn't, come to think of it).


----------



## MotherOfChickens (22 December 2017)

View said:



			Yes, I saw them as well.  And shook my head - I would never have had the nerve to do that (still wouldn't, come to think of it).
		
Click to expand...

I wrote to my dad's place of work to ask for sponsorship back in the 80s  if I'd have had social media, I'd have been well up for it @notbackwardsincomingforwards (on a mac, can't find hash key )


----------



## cobsarefab (22 December 2017)

Peter7917 said:



			one yesterday

'wanted, a horse to do my gcse horse riding on. want to ride three times a week, no cobs, must be able to jump big, can pay £50 a month'

when enquiring how big shes looking to jump......'over four foot'

good luck with that.
		
Click to expand...

Round here you pay that much for half hour on a horse that can jump that big!


----------



## exracehorse (23 December 2017)

On chit chat and tack. Hiya, have anyone got a horse box that I could use for the showing season if you dont use it? And drop it back after the day has finished? Thanks   ...........


----------



## Ceifer (23 December 2017)

Peter7917 said:



			one yesterday

'wanted, a horse to do my gcse horse riding on. want to ride three times a week, no cobs, must be able to jump big, can pay £50 a month'

when enquiring how big shes looking to jump......'over four foot'

good luck with that.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed thats a cheeky post. However I think GCSE riding for PE is a bit ludicrous and unfair on teenagers that dont have their own horse or compete. I taught a girl at riding school years ago who needed to get the top grade. Not sure if theyve changed the syllabus now but the top tier was quite challenging. She borrowed my horse in the end and worked really hard. Its great for those whove done PC or compete regularly but for the average rider its tough.


----------



## Vodkagirly (23 December 2017)

exracehorse said:



			On chit chat and tack. Hiya, have anyone got a horse box that I could use for the showing season if you don&#8217;t use it? And drop it back after the day has finished? Thanks   ...........
		
Click to expand...

What a fantastic deal for someone,  not.


----------



## exracehorse (23 December 2017)

Vodkagirly said:



			What a fantastic deal for someone,  not.
		
Click to expand...

Unsurprisingly, no offers on her post


----------



## maisie06 (24 December 2017)

Local facebook selling page - a girl is advertising saddles and rugs for sale, nothing odd about that...BUT she's been putting posts on other facebook sites looking for saddles etc for "rescue ponies" and putting whatever donations up for sale....only it gets worse as people who have bought the goods via paypal have not recieved anything....a right shitstorm has erupted....


----------



## exracehorse (24 December 2017)

maisie06 said:



			Local facebook selling page - a girl is advertising saddles and rugs for sale, nothing odd about that...BUT she's been putting posts on other facebook sites looking for saddles etc for "rescue ponies" and putting whatever donations up for sale....only it gets worse as people who have bought the goods via paypal have not recieved anything....a right shitstorm has erupted....
		
Click to expand...

Which site ?   Being nosy


----------



## Mari (24 December 2017)

I&#8217;m on FB but never see these ads.  Obviously I&#8217;m not on the right pages!


----------



## Steerpike (24 December 2017)

I can't be on the right pages either!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 December 2017)

maisie06 said:



			Local facebook selling page - a girl is advertising saddles and rugs for sale, nothing odd about that...BUT she's been putting posts on other facebook sites looking for saddles etc for "rescue ponies" and putting whatever donations up for sale....only it gets worse as people who have bought the goods via paypal have not recieved anything....a right shitstorm has erupted....
		
Click to expand...

Interesting what with all the recent tack room burglaries recently (Herts/Essex area)


----------



## exracehorse (27 December 2017)

Does anyone have or know of any horses that fit my criteria for full loan? (Must be full loan, no parts/shares and no sales)
-between 15hh and 16hh
-no younger than 7 
-no bronking, rearing, bucking etc, don't mind the odd excited buck but nothing nasty
-absolutely MUST be a saint to handle! 
-good allrounder (must hack, jump, travel and school sensibly)
-must be good for farrier, clipping, dentist etc
-no heavy plods please&#9786;&#65039;
-must come with tack 
-To move yards to brightlingsea 
-suitable to eventually jump affiliated or 3ft+ unaffiliated
To be suitable as a fairly experienced 15 year olds first horse
Mainly to be used for showjumping but there will be a fair amount of XC and I go to the local riding club a lot in the summer so must be a good allrounder as stated above&#9786;&#65039;
If you know of or have a horse that would fit my criteria please comment below or message me, thankyou&#128522;
Photo of me riding below for attention&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Berpisc (27 December 2017)

Excellent. 
I have a young (but not too young) talented saint that I am just desperate to hand over to be ridden into the ground...


----------



## Auslander (27 December 2017)

exracehorse said:



			Does anyone have or know of any horses that fit my criteria for full loan? (Must be full loan, no parts/shares and no sales)
-between 15hh and 16hh
-no younger than 7 
-no bronking, rearing, bucking etc, don't mind the odd excited buck but nothing nasty
-absolutely MUST be a saint to handle! 
-good allrounder (must hack, jump, travel and school sensibly)
-must be good for farrier, clipping, dentist etc
-no heavy plods please&#9786;&#65039;
-must come with tack 
-To move yards to brightlingsea 
-suitable to eventually jump affiliated or 3ft+ unaffiliated
To be suitable as a fairly experienced 15 year olds first horse
Mainly to be used for showjumping but there will be a fair amount of XC and I go to the local riding club a lot in the summer so must be a good allrounder as stated above&#9786;&#65039;
If you know of or have a horse that would fit my criteria please comment below or message me, thankyou&#55357;&#56842;
Photo of me riding below for attention&#9786;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Whats wrong with that ad?


----------



## miss_c (27 December 2017)

exracehorse said:



			Does anyone have or know of any horses that fit my criteria for full loan? (Must be full loan, no parts/shares and no sales)
-between 15hh and 16hh
-no younger than 7 
-no bronking, rearing, bucking etc, don't mind the odd excited buck but nothing nasty
-absolutely MUST be a saint to handle! 
-good allrounder (must hack, jump, travel and school sensibly)
-must be good for farrier, clipping, dentist etc
-no heavy plods please&#9786;&#65039;
-must come with tack 
-To move yards to brightlingsea 
-suitable to eventually jump affiliated or 3ft+ unaffiliated
To be suitable as a fairly experienced 15 year olds first horse
Mainly to be used for showjumping but there will be a fair amount of XC and I go to the local riding club a lot in the summer so must be a good allrounder as stated above&#9786;&#65039;
If you know of or have a horse that would fit my criteria please comment below or message me, thankyou&#55357;&#56842;
Photo of me riding below for attention&#9786;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

If I were looking for a horse to loan I'd be putting an extremely similar advert up, apart from the fact I'm in my 30s, don't mind a 'heavy plod' and don't jump...


----------



## Chuffy99 (27 December 2017)

It&#8217;s a fantastic wish list ad, just what we all dream of along with probably the necessity of a 8k budget, the no sales may be a bit of a problem!


----------



## SpringArising (27 December 2017)

Berpisc said:



			Excellent. 
I have a young (but not too young) talented saint that I am just desperate to hand over to be ridden into the ground...
		
Click to expand...

Why would you assume it will be ridden into the ground? You can be young and also considerate. 

It sounds like shes looking for a perfect horse mind you...


----------



## Tiddlypom (27 December 2017)

SpringArising said:



			It sounds like she&#8217;s looking for a perfect horse mind you...
		
Click to expand...

Which she wants for free, and to come with tack...


----------



## Snowfilly (27 December 2017)

That last ad sounds fine to me, a couple of friends loaned out very similar horses while going to uni or backpacking or having babies. If you've got one of those almost perfect horses, you don't really want to sell them as they're impossible to replace.

Sounds like a keen young rider with a lot planned and I'm sure the horse will be fine even if it does end up going out twice a week through the summer. A bit of cross county and riding club rallies are not 'being ridden into the ground!'


----------



## Tiddlypom (27 December 2017)

Yup, and I've got a really nice type out on loan to a 14yo girl, who was 13yo at the start of the loan. 

Would I have replied to a similar advert from a 15yo stranger? No.


----------



## Chinchilla (27 December 2017)

Not really cheeky or ridiculous but I saw this and I like this individual's way of thinking. I'm going to reply with a model horse, methinks...


----------



## Chinchilla (27 December 2017)

¯\_(&#12484_/¯


----------



## Flicker (28 December 2017)

World Class Potential:
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/clas...sex/crawley/world-class-potential-500918.html

If I&#8217;m going to part with 20 grand, I&#8217;d like to see a couple more photos, and maybe a vid lol...


----------



## Ceifer (28 December 2017)

Flicker said:



			World Class Potential:
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/clas...sex/crawley/world-class-potential-500918.html

If I&#8217;m going to part with 20 grand, I&#8217;d like to see a couple more photos, and maybe a vid lol...
		
Click to expand...

100% this!!!


----------



## ycbm (28 December 2017)

Chinchilla said:









¯\_(&#12484_/¯
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic!!!


----------



## ycbm (28 December 2017)

Flicker said:



			World Class Potential:
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/clas...sex/crawley/world-class-potential-500918.html

If I&#8217;m going to part with 20 grand, I&#8217;d like to see a couple more photos, and maybe a vid lol...
		
Click to expand...

With that breeding and colouring, she'll get plenty of interest. Sister to an international GP winner and an elite grading with the toughest standard in Europe. You might even ask why she's cheap!


----------



## Ceifer (28 December 2017)

ycbm said:



			With that breeding and colouring, she'll get plenty of interest. Sister to an international GP winner and an elite grading with the toughest standard in Europe. You might even ask why she's cheap!
		
Click to expand...

Still no excuse for a crap picture  they could have at least stood her up and got her to look ahead.


----------



## ycbm (28 December 2017)

Ceifer said:



			Still no excuse for a crap picture  they could have at least stood her up and got her to look ahead.
		
Click to expand...

Why do they need an excuse?  They need viewers, not an excuse, and with that breeding, she will get viewers if they make her look like a donkey. Nothing gets an elite KWPN grading without being a seriously well made and sound horse with clear x rays.


----------



## Ceifer (28 December 2017)

ycbm said:



			Why do they need an excuse?  They need viewers, not an excuse, and with that breeding, she will get viewers if they make her look like a donkey. Nothing gets an elite KWPN grading without being a seriously well made and sound horse with clear x rays.
		
Click to expand...

Ive worked with a lot of KWPNs and the only one that went horribly wrong was one that was elite graded and had x-rays. Id never go on just breeding. But thats just me. I wouldnt have the budget to buy anything like that so thankfully Id never have to worry


----------



## ycbm (28 December 2017)

Ceifer said:



			Ive worked with a lot of KWPNs and the only one that went horribly wrong was one that was elite graded and had x-rays. Id never go on just breeding. But thats just me. I wouldnt have the budget to buy anything like that so thankfully Id never have to worry
		
Click to expand...

Same. My three best graded horses have been three disasters. My friend's elite graded horse cost more than fifty percent more than that mare and had dicky hocks at eleven though she's very low mileage. I won't be viewing her either


----------



## Theocat (28 December 2017)

miss_c said:



			If I were looking for a horse to loan I'd be putting an extremely similar advert up, apart from the fact I'm in my 30s, don't mind a 'heavy plod' and don't jump...
		
Click to expand...

Me too! Although I'd probably specify that I knew I was asking a lot, and was happy with short-term loans to provide maternity cover, etc ...


----------



## TheMule (28 December 2017)

ycbm said:



			With that breeding and colouring, she'll get plenty of interest. Sister to an international GP winner and an elite grading with the toughest standard in Europe. You might even ask why she's cheap!
		
Click to expand...

The info in the ad is terrible- she is not a sister to the named horse (1.45 winner at 3* shows), she is by the same stallion. With a bit of research I found this mare who is actually well related and a jolly nice sort. The advert does her no favours.
https://www.horsetelex.com/horses/pedigree/1566967#photogallery


----------



## Flicker (29 December 2017)

ycbm said:



			With that breeding and colouring, she'll get plenty of interest. Sister to an international GP winner and an elite grading with the toughest standard in Europe. You might even ask why she's cheap!
		
Click to expand...

Id still like to see that she has two eyes, at the very least.  For £20k.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (13 January 2018)

So it would seem that alot of people's new years resolutions are to compete more and to do that they need transport. The easiest option for most people is to get a 3.5t box as you don't need any special licence to drive one. What is making me laugh is what people expect to pay for them! in the last 3 days alone I have seen at least 10 ads wanting boxes with maximum weight allowance for horses, carry big horses, be low milage, in almost perfect working order, have a kitchen etc. for ...

£3-6k! Yup! If you can find a 3.5t for that price that isn't falling to pieces and needs at least that much money again in work then good on you! But I do chuckle because they clearly have no clue as to the value of anything!


----------



## Chinchilla (13 January 2018)

EKW said:



			So it would seem that alot of people's new years resolutions are to compete more and to do that they need transport. The easiest option for most people is to get a 3.5t box as you don't need any special licence to drive one. What is making me laugh is what people expect to pay for them! in the last 3 days alone I have seen at least 10 ads wanting boxes with maximum weight allowance for horses, carry big horses, be low milage, in almost perfect working order, have a kitchen etc. for ...

£3-6k! Yup! If you can find a 3.5t for that price that isn't falling to pieces and needs at least that much money again in work then good on you! But I do chuckle because they clearly have no clue as to the value of anything!
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell. I thought I was a pretty stingy individual but that's surely trolling? Though, in all fairness, you could probably get a 'flat pack' 3.5t for that much


----------



## ester (13 January 2018)

'This is a serious horse for a serious professional rider '

=it's a bit of a head case, or just me? 

I had a good none horsey one this week. 'does anyone know who this van belongs to, it is blocking my parents' drive all night'... adds photo of fully sign written van with company, mobile number, website, email address... 
I imagine someone was as sarky as I was feeling as it got taken down


----------



## Dave's Mam (13 January 2018)

ester said:



			'This is a serious horse for a serious professional rider '

=it's a bit of a head case, or just me? 

I had a good none horsey one this week. 'does anyone know who this van belongs to, it is blocking my parents' drive all night'... adds photo of fully sign written van with company, mobile number, website, email address... 
I imagine someone was as sarky as I was feeling as it got taken down 

Click to expand...

Belter.


----------



## hoovesoffthefloor (14 January 2018)

Have been following this thread for a while now, but first contribution as this made me raise an eyebrow...

Someone has made a new year's resolution to get back on a horse so is looking for a lovely loan horse which must be a confidence giver that she can treat as her own...doesn't have much money so will give a "small amount" each month or do some poo picking...

Some one suggested that she should really be going for lessons at a riding school

Sounds like a valid comment to me!


----------



## Flicker (14 January 2018)

hoovesoffthefloor said:



			Have been following this thread for a while now, but first contribution as this made me raise an eyebrow...

Someone has made a new year's resolution to get back on a horse so is looking for a lovely loan horse which must be a confidence giver that she can treat as her own...doesn't have much money so will give a "small amount" each month or do some poo picking...

Some one suggested that she should really be going for lessons at a riding school

Sounds like a valid comment to me!
		
Click to expand...

Reminds me of one I saw the other day: 
&#8216;My missus wants to start riding again.  She rode a lot when she was a child.  Does anyone have a horse that needs exercising that she can start riding on again?&#8217;

He got really shirty when someone replied with the name of a local riding school, and someone else asked why anyone would entrust the care of their biggest financial investment after mortgage and car to a complete stranger who hadn&#8217;t ridden in years...


----------



## Shooting Star (14 January 2018)

Perhaps not cheeky but funny...

Sophie Christiansen (as in CBE) advertised a saddle for sale on the local area FB page earlier and the first comment was ... is this a dressage saddle ? suspect that person may come to regret their comment soon


----------



## lar (14 January 2018)

Somebody shared an ad on fb for a nice looking sort accompanied by at LEAST 30 photos of it SJ and clearing some proper jaw dropping hedges out hunting.
So far so good but I did have to smile that one of the comments was " does it jump?"


----------



## *Sahara (15 January 2018)

lar said:



			Somebody shared an ad on fb for a nice looking sort accompanied by at LEAST 30 photos of it SJ and clearing some proper jaw dropping hedges out hunting.
So far so good but I did have to smile that one of the comments was " does it jump?"
		
Click to expand...

omg


----------



## MotherOfChickens (16 January 2018)

ideal opportunity for someone who is competent, experienced and mature to school on our young horses and ponies-we're not going to pay you, we want you to do it for free (and this is a business asking for this-see the equestrian industry hasn't changed.)


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 January 2018)

MotherOfChickens said:



			ideal opportunity for someone who is competent, experienced and mature to school on our young horses and ponies-we're not going to pay you, we want you to do it for free (and this is a business asking for this-see the equestrian industry hasn't changed.)
		
Click to expand...

I saw that and laughed! But it would look great on your cv if you want a career in the equine world - yes - everyone prospective employer can see MUG splattered across your forehead and pay you a even less than they originally planned on!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (16 January 2018)

EKW said:



			I saw that and laughed! But it would look great on your cv if you want a career in the equine world - yes - everyone prospective employer can see MUG splattered across your forehead and pay you a even less than they originally planned on!
		
Click to expand...

glad it wasn't just me who thought it was a bloody cheek. apparently their are those wanting to do it for their passion rofl. aye, 16yo who have yet learned their lesson.


----------



## Frumpoon (16 January 2018)

In a similar vein someone on one of the midlands pages had a nice looking young jumping horse...for loan....for someone to bring on....just broken...I demurred to point out that they might have been looking for schooling Livery 

Also more of the same unridden companions for free or long term loan...all worded as if it's a once in a lifetime opportunity to look after somebody else's poor broken down old thing


----------



## Dave's Mam (16 January 2018)

Frumpoon said:



			In a similar vein someone on one of the midlands pages had a nice looking young jumping horse...for loan....for someone to bring on....just broken...I demurred to point out that they might have been looking for schooling Livery 

Also more of the same unridden companions for free or long term loan...all worded as if it's a once in a lifetime opportunity to look after somebody else's poor broken down old thing
		
Click to expand...

That may have been the same one I commented on.


----------



## Frumpoon (16 January 2018)

I'm dying to know what you said Dave's mam


----------



## Dave's Mam (16 January 2018)

Frumpoon said:



			I'm dying to know what you said Dave's mam
		
Click to expand...

I just said "Really?"


----------



## Frumpoon (16 January 2018)

I can't find the original ad....curses


----------



## Chinchilla (16 January 2018)

MotherOfChickens said:



			glad it wasn't just me who thought it was a bloody cheek. apparently their are those wanting to do it for their passion rofl. aye, 16yo who have yet learned their lesson.
		
Click to expand...

I'm 16 and wouldn't do that, thank you very much(!)...think it's more than a bit unreasonable, actually, that people sort of expect people my age to be naive enough to be ripped off like that but maybe that's just me. Cynic before my time. Guess that's what horses do to ya


----------



## FrecklesTheCat (29 January 2018)

"is there any horses for loan on fri to sun around 15hh somethng that is good to ride good nature xx"

I guess you do get some people that just work weekends. . .


----------



## Annagain (29 January 2018)

My favourite one recently. 

2pm  - "Has anyone got a horse for loan?" 
A few responses  - some asking questions on the sort of horse she was after, what her riding ability was etc, some giving info  on the horses they have for loan. 
4pm - Thanks all I've found one, I'm having (name of one of the people offering a horse above) 's horse. 

In the space of two hours? It takes me that long to decide what to have for tea, let alone make arrangements to see a horse, get there, ride it, find out as much as possible about it, decide I want it, discuss with owner, make all necessary arrangements and announce it to the world!


----------



## honetpot (29 January 2018)

This would have been the ad on FB, if FB had existed when I was a teenager, and how I got started riding.

 Young riders wanted buy small dealer, no knowledge needed, to muck out six horses 3 times in the week and 3 Sat and Sun.
To ride badly broken or naughty ponies.
 In return you get as much riding as you like, your own pony until its sold and the opportunity to roam the countryside unsupervised for hours. Also included are as much tea, white bread and indeterminate fruit jam sandwiches, and homemade oven cooked chips as you can eat. 

There were about six of us, and we had our shifts. We had up to three of our 'own' ponies, which we decided what to do with no adult input, until they were sold. I started when I was 12/13 when my parents could not afford riding lessons. Loved every minute.


----------



## Cowpony (29 January 2018)

honetpot said:



			This would have been the ad on FB, if FB had existed when I was a teenager, and how I got started riding.

 Young riders wanted buy small dealer, no knowledge needed, to muck out six horses 3 times in the week and 3 Sat and Sun.
To ride badly broken or naughty ponies.
 In return you get as much riding as you like, your own pony until its sold and the opportunity to roam the countryside unsupervised for hours. Also included are as much tea, white bread and indeterminate fruit jam sandwiches, and homemade oven cooked chips as you can eat. 

There were about six of us, and we had our shifts. We had up to three of our 'own' ponies, which we decided what to do with no adult input, until they were sold. I started when I was 12/13 when my parents could not afford riding lessons. Loved every minute.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha!  Yes I think mine would have been "Calling parents of horse-mad girls aged 10 - 15. Opportunity for your children to work largely unsupervised all weekend at riding school for free lessons.  Free lessons determined by (very careful with money) YO, no records kept so no idea how many hours equals one free lesson. No toilets on yard, expected to use a stable and hope nobody walks past.  No police checks on staff, farrier, vet etc as checks don't currently exist, but vet rarely called in any case.  Regular riding bareback on roads, leading up to two other ponies, wearing riding hats no better than cardboard.  Children transported to fields in back of van with dodgy handle.  Lunches to be eaten in hay barn with 15-year olds standing in doorway smoking.  Opportunity to spend whole day out hacking to PC rally and back again through woods with no vehicle access, accompanied by 15 year-olds."  But boy did we learn a lot! And enjoyed it no end.


----------



## *Sahara (29 January 2018)

Cowpony said:



			Ha ha!  Yes I think mine would have been "Calling parents of horse-mad girls aged 10 - 15. Opportunity for your children to work largely unsupervised all weekend at riding school for free lessons.  Free lessons determined by (very careful with money) YO, no records kept so no idea how many hours equals one free lesson. No toilets on yard, expected to use a stable and hope nobody walks past.  No police checks on staff, farrier, vet etc as checks don't currently exist, but vet rarely called in any case.  Regular riding bareback on roads, leading up to two other ponies, wearing riding hats no better than cardboard.  Children transported to fields in back of van with dodgy handle.  Lunches to be eaten in hay barn with 15-year olds standing in doorway smoking.  Opportunity to spend whole day out hacking to PC rally and back again through woods with no vehicle access, accompanied by 15 year-olds."  But boy did we learn a lot! And enjoyed it no end.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant


----------



## Sallyfinn (30 January 2018)

Perhaps it's just me..... maybe it's reasonable......
Just seen ad on FB this morning. 
Horse offered for loan/share. Looks a nice type. But.... loaner to pay all costs and do all jobs. Must stay on current yard. Can't do dressage, sharp and strong to hack out, very tricky to jump. 
Oh and the daughter wants to be able to ride it during school holidays!


----------



## abbijay (30 January 2018)

I've just seen a lovely, sensible ad asking for a 14.3-15.3 7-14 yo horse for a para rider. Mustn't be too green and doing dressage and fun rides already. Must be impeccable on the ground and neither "ploddy but not too sharp" and easy to pull up in canter. No cobs or chunky types. 
All sounds pretty sensible and not unachievable until you see the budget is only £2k! If I had that horse I'd want probably 3 or 4 times that much for it!


----------



## 9tails (30 January 2018)

Sallyfinn said:



			Perhaps it's just me..... maybe it's reasonable......
Just seen ad on FB this morning. 
Horse offered for loan/share. Looks a nice type. But.... loaner to pay all costs and do all jobs. Must stay on current yard. Can't do dressage, sharp and strong to hack out, very tricky to jump. 
Oh and the daughter wants to be able to ride it during school holidays!
		
Click to expand...

So what can the horse do?   That's an ideal candidate for reschooling.


----------



## conniegirl (30 January 2018)

abbijay said:



			I've just seen a lovely, sensible ad asking for a 14.3-15.3 7-14 yo horse for a para rider. Mustn't be too green and doing dressage and fun rides already. Must be impeccable on the ground and neither "ploddy but not too sharp" and easy to pull up in canter. No cobs or chunky types. 
All sounds pretty sensible and not unachievable until you see the budget is only £2k! If I had that horse I'd want probably 3 or 4 times that much for it!
		
Click to expand...

when I went shopping for exactly that (for a friend) I didnt get much change out of £10k


----------



## TreeDog (31 January 2018)

I saw one that made me laugh this morning, someone selling an unhandled "welsh a/b type filly". But the first comment asks "how many hands is he please need 14 hands up to 17"

Surely it's not unreasonable to expect someone who's looking at buying an unhandled filly to know that welsh a/b means small! (and that a filly is a girl for that matter)


----------



## Gloi (7 February 2018)

I'm looking for a quiet, confident jockey to help with my 4 year old. XXX is a good lad, doesn't have any vices but needs bringing on. I'm happy to ride at home but feel I would look out of place on him in a show ring and at dressage and this is what I want him to be out doing this summer. I'd be looking for someone to come a few times a week. Riding would be in exchange for a few stable chores and a contribution towards the cost of showing. 

Good luck with that.


----------



## Ambers Echo (7 February 2018)

Well you see I think someone might jump at the chance to ride/show/compete in return for a few chores and a small financial contribution! I certainly would if I ever  decide the cost and time of my own herd is no longer viable.

I saw an ad that made me think huh? Basically a native pony cob for sale - quiet and calm, easy to do. For sale as 'too good for what we want'. What - you want an ill mannered, difficult pony?


----------



## LaurenBay (7 February 2018)

Sallyfinn said:



			Perhaps it's just me..... maybe it's reasonable......
Just seen ad on FB this morning. 
Horse offered for loan/share. Looks a nice type. But.... loaner to pay all costs and do all jobs. Must stay on current yard. Can't do dressage, sharp and strong to hack out, very tricky to jump. 
Oh and the daughter wants to be able to ride it during school holidays!
		
Click to expand...

I saw that one too!


----------



## Vodkagirly (7 February 2018)

Wanted 3.5 horsebox to carry 17.2 . Must be ready to use. Budget 2.5 -3k
I suspect that they may need to increase the budget somwhat


----------



## Snowfilly (7 February 2018)

Gloi said:



			I'm looking for a quiet, confident jockey to help with my 4 year old. XXX is a good lad, doesn't have any vices but needs bringing on. I'm happy to ride at home but feel I would look out of place on him in a show ring and at dressage and this is what I want him to be out doing this summer. I'd be looking for someone to come a few times a week. Riding would be in exchange for a few stable chores and a contribution towards the cost of showing. 


Good luck with that. 

Click to expand...

See, I'd be up for this. My two are respectively too old and too young for regular riding, and I'm having weekly lessons and hiring a horse for competing at the local school to make sure I'm in shape for backing the youngster in 2019. I haven't got room or time for a loan but the opportunity to compete and bring on a nice young horse would be lovely. The stable chores aren't much hassle and paying the entry fee is basically me paying to have fun on the day, so I can't see what the problem is with asking?


----------



## PaddyMonty (7 February 2018)

Gloi said:



			I'm looking for a quiet, confident jockey to help with my 4 year old. XXX is a good lad, doesn't have any vices but needs bringing on. I'm happy to ride at home but feel I would look out of place on him in a show ring and at dressage and this is what I want him to be out doing this summer. I'd be looking for someone to come a few times a week. Riding would be in exchange for a few stable chores and a contribution towards the cost of showing. 

Good luck with that. 

Click to expand...

If said horse was 16hh or more I would be quite happy to do that although would be interested in the dressage rather than showing.
Can't see where the problem is if someone enjoys schooling horses but doesn't have their own.


----------



## Gloi (7 February 2018)

Suppose it lost the effect by not showing the picture of a scraggy looking small black cob.


----------



## dominobrown (7 February 2018)

I have seen 2 recently that have taken the biscuit a bit.
One for a 20+ year old horse, had a good competivie life, been a godd schoolmaster. For sale... for £700 but to be retried and not ridden anymore... good luck with that poor thing.

Another just backed and turned away 4 uear old, badd manners (essentially) on ground, advert goes on and on about quirks but how good a project it will be... few people enquiring to find its Loan only and return a uear or two later. 

Honestly people... please be even a tiny bit realistic! Plonkers...


----------



## Peter7917 (7 February 2018)

Just seen one on Facebook. Woman saying her foal gets too hot and can she clip him in summer and another woman tells her not to clip but just to trim him down with scizzors.


----------



## Antw23uk (8 February 2018)

My horse is currently broken so looking for anything that's over 16h that will event for the summer...... Now I might be wrong but to me this reads ... I've broken my horse ragging it round the XC course so whilst it mends I want anything big enough that belongs to you that I can break over the summer and then give back to you once im done!


----------



## Ambers Echo (8 February 2018)

Antw23uk said:



			My horse is currently broken so looking for anything that's over 16h that will event for the summer...... Now I might be wrong but to me this reads ... I've broken my horse ragging it round the XC course so whilst it mends I want anything big enough that belongs to you that I can break over the summer and then give back to you once im done!
		
Click to expand...

I've seen 2 like that recently - wanting horses on loan to event up to BE100 or more - but also sane, safe, easy to do and steady, suitable for teenagers! Lovely experienced schoolmaster types. So pay £15-20K for a horse or just borrow one as we all have 15-20K horses sat around looking for a job?!

But then maybe people do.... I do know a few fabulous outgrown competition ponies who  owners won't sell on but don't have a jockey for. But they are absolute gold dust and are generally snapped up  by word of mouth not found on FB.


----------



## ester (8 February 2018)

See I wouldn't read it like that at all, I've a couple of friends whose event horses have been off games heading towards the season, they live for eventing and they have had no issue getting rides from other people who want their horses out and getting a record but can't do it themselves/ 
And no, neither had been ragged round XC to be off games.


----------



## Ambers Echo (8 February 2018)

So I guess the lesson is it never hurts to ask!!


----------



## Ambers Echo (8 February 2018)

ETA though the ads read more like they need an experienced horse to take an inexperienced rider up the levels so more likely to blemish a record that create one. I can see the appeal of letting a good rider compete your horse for you. In fact I'd expect to pay for that!


----------



## samleigh (8 February 2018)

I've seen 1 today, 2yr old, must go as lost grazing, £300 including all tack! Does a 2yr old need tack?


----------



## ester (8 February 2018)

Ambers Echo said:



			ETA though the ads read more like they need an experienced horse to take an inexperienced rider up the levels so more likely to blemish a record that create one. I can see the appeal of letting a good rider compete your horse for you. In fact I'd expect to pay for that!
		
Click to expand...

Yes we cross posted, these have been more, ok good enough amateur rider with a BE record themselves and not totally straightforward but not tricky either horses, just a bit young/lacking mileage.


----------



## Lintel (8 February 2018)

samleigh said:



			I've seen 1 today, 2yr old, must go as lost grazing, £300 including all tack! Does a 2yr old need tack?
		
Click to expand...

God only knows poor 2 year old! I find the real crackers are... SELLING AS LOSS OF GRAZING... MAY SWAP. WT...?


----------



## follysienna (8 February 2018)

I recently posted an add on facebook looking for something to ride as I'm horseless. I was inundated with people asking me to back, school, ride their rearer/horse that had a history of scaring people. No thank you, not unless you pay me! I stated I was just looking for something to hack. Also had lots of replies from people who don't have time to ride, so got a couple lined up to go and meet soon


----------



## abbijay (9 February 2018)

Just seen this special one
"Good home wanted for 18 yr old Clydesdale mare. Not been ridden for very long time. be good as companion. If you can't provide a good home please don't waste my time. pm only" 
Nothing like a nice encouraging post to make you want to get in touch! No pictures or other information offered.


----------



## Cloball (9 February 2018)

follysienna said:



			I recently posted an add on facebook looking for something to ride as I'm horseless. I was inundated with people asking me to back, school, ride their rearer/horse that had a history of scaring people. No thank you, not unless you pay me! I stated I was just looking for something to hack. Also had lots of replies from people who don't have time to ride, so got a couple lined up to go and meet soon 

Click to expand...

I have done similar before ended up with lovely pony and a horse that needed hacking for perfectly normal reasons. I also had some very odd replies. One by a man offering to clean my riding boots and one by a gentleman who had a 'stallion' that needed a ride (no details about said stallion). I also accidentally ended up as a crash test dummy for a known bolter (unknown to me) who needed completely restarting after putting his novice owner in hospital and several other people (also all unknown to me) definitely not a safe hack who was green in the school.


----------



## Ambers Echo (9 February 2018)

abbijay said:



			Just seen this special one
"Good home wanted for 18 yr old Clydesdale mare. Not been ridden for very long time. be good as companion. If you can't provide a good home please don't waste my time. pm only" 
Nothing like a nice encouraging post to make you want to get in touch! No pictures or other information offered.
		
Click to expand...

I saw a similar ad - wanting a loan or share - NO TIMEWASTERS!!! Hmmm I'll pass.

And one a few weeks ago that basically said "I'm selling my horse (I must be mad) she's amazing so you better be an amazing home because I can't even believe I am letting her go so don;t waste my time if you aren't seriously interested and good enough to have her." Or words to that effect. Doubt the phone was ringing off the hook for that one!


----------



## Annagain (9 February 2018)

I saw one yesterday , a riding school selling a pony as he wasn't really suited to a riding school and didn't like lots of different riders (fair enough). They also said he was very difficult to jump so would suit a small adult who liked to hack and maybe do some flatwork. The ad was accompanied by about 30 photos of said horse jumping and none of anything else :rolleyes3:


----------



## MotherOfChickens (12 February 2018)

£30 pw share in just backed native pony. unsure if owner expects sharer to back properly and rideaway or just subsidise its schooling.


----------



## Frumpoon (13 February 2018)

Again another3 year old just backed coloured cob for loan...where do these people get their ideas from....


----------



## Chinchilla (14 February 2018)

The thing right now seems to be aged thoroughbreds "free to good home". Seen 3 in the last 24 hrs.


----------



## FrecklesTheCat (14 February 2018)

Yep, I've also seen several of the aged thoroughbreds "free to good home". 
& now a 23 yr old cob with arthritis and a possible back problem to be sold to retirement. . . . If you read the comments you discover that the owner can't afford to keep her as an "expensive field ornament"!


----------



## Casey76 (5 March 2018)

Saw this one today...




			.I'm looking for 16hh+. Between ages of 5 to 13. Would love a grey or black but obviously colour is not an issue. Not looking for a cob type, something forward like a TB or Sports horse but breed doesn't matter as long as it's something forward going, something I won't need to kick along. However, must be completely sensible, nothing spooky or dangerous and must be able to hack alone. Would like something that has done a fair bit of jumping as I'm hoping to improve mine, also good experience with XC and/or hunting. Between £1k - £2.5k at the moment but could possibly go higher for the perfect horse.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## FrecklesTheCat (8 March 2018)

"Looking for suitable horse over 15 hands and willing to pay 1000£ or less . . . . ."

Anyone want to hazard a guess what the horse should be suitable for?


----------



## Frumpoon (8 March 2018)

FrecklesTheCat said:



			"Looking for suitable horse over 15 hands and willing to pay 1000£ or less . . . . ."

Anyone want to hazard a guess what the horse should be suitable for?
		
Click to expand...

Jumping 1m 50 double clears?


----------



## Chinchilla (8 March 2018)

Frumpoon said:



			Jumping 1m 50 double clears?
		
Click to expand...

Nah it's probably Grand Prix Dressage, puissance, and able to go clear round a badminton too, and HOYS qualified too  - but also suitable for a novice 13yo who's only ever ridden kick a long cobs on the lead rein. 

Oh, me? A cynic? Never...!


----------



## FrecklesTheCat (8 March 2018)

Chinchilla said:



			Nah it's probably Grand Prix Dressage, puissance, and able to go clear round a badminton too, and HOYS qualified too  - but also suitable for a novice 13yo who's only ever ridden kick a long cobs on the lead rein.
		
Click to expand...

 should be able to pick that up for £500


----------



## D66 (9 March 2018)

Chinchilla said:



			Nah it's probably Grand Prix Dressage, puissance, and able to go clear round a badminton too, and HOYS qualified too  - but also suitable for a novice 13yo who's only ever ridden kick a long cobs on the lead rein. 

Oh, me? A cynic? Never...! 

Click to expand...

Or, for the 13 yr old who's only ever ridden kick-a-long cob on the lead rein to go round Badminton and compete Grand Prix Dressage, this year.


----------



## Chinchilla (10 March 2018)

Seen today...
"He's not FREE and if u have a negative view then keep it to yourself I'm being as honest as possible

For sale a pony that no one wants &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;
Has absolutely NOTHING going for him 
He's as ugly as they come.. (to most ) only a mother could love his face! 
He's lived in a cow shed most of his life and now thinks he is one .. 
he likes to spin and wave at his friends on the way out the gate &#55357;&#56395; 
He's about 14.1 and there is millions for sale at this is height so even that isn't a selling point, he's 5 years old and has better tricks than a 15year old apart from this he is pretty oblivious to the world! 
He is clumsy fall over his own feet walk into the hedge won't stand still on the way home . 
He is passported and chipped his teeth and back are done, 
He maybe better in company 
He's got the worst down hill conformation &#55357;&#56848;
He is good in the school 
He is good In Traffic if u can ride him that far out the gate, 
He's also good to box, brilliant to handle bath catch lead ect. 
Has no balls no vagina not sure what he would be good for other than a pet or project! 
He's sold from the field as we have to hack straight out the gate and he will want to wave and come home so really no point in trying He's absolutely not nervous or worried about a rider at all . 
Ideal for someone who likes a challenge 
I'm a dealer and I'm not prepared to put no more effort into him and risk my riders neck 
He cost me £650 but I will consider ANY OFFERS or swap

Thanks for taking the time to read this honest advert!"

Well um it's honest lol?


----------



## Theocat (10 March 2018)

Chinchilla said:



			Seen today...
"He's not FREE and if u have a negative view then keep it to yourself I'm being as honest as possible

For sale a pony that no one wants &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
Has absolutely NOTHING going for him 
He's as ugly as they come.. (to most ) only a mother could love his face! 
He's lived in a cow shed most of his life and now thinks he is one .. 
he likes to spin and wave at his friends on the way out the gate &#65533;&#65533; 
He's about 14.1 and there is millions for sale at this is height so even that isn't a selling point, he's 5 years old and has better tricks than a 15year old apart from this he is pretty oblivious to the world! 
He is clumsy fall over his own feet walk into the hedge won't stand still on the way home . 
He is passported and chipped his teeth and back are done, 
He maybe better in company 
He's got the worst down hill conformation &#65533;&#65533;
He is good in the school 
He is good In Traffic if u can ride him that far out the gate, 
He's also good to box, brilliant to handle bath catch lead ect. 
Has no balls no vagina not sure what he would be good for other than a pet or project! 
He's sold from the field as we have to hack straight out the gate and he will want to wave and come home so really no point in trying He's absolutely not nervous or worried about a rider at all . 
Ideal for someone who likes a challenge 
I'm a dealer and I'm not prepared to put no more effort into him and risk my riders neck 
He cost me £650 but I will consider ANY OFFERS or swap

Thanks for taking the time to read this honest advert!"

Well um it's honest lol?
		
Click to expand...

I saw that one. I suspect she'll shift him quite quickly; the comments I saw were mostly amused and appreciative and someone will be tempted into a project! If he's safe and steady, good in the school and good to handle, he might get picked up by a riding school taking a punt.


----------



## cobsarefab (10 March 2018)

Chinchilla said:



			Seen today...
"He's not FREE and if u have a negative view then keep it to yourself I'm being as honest as possible

For sale a pony that no one wants &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
Has absolutely NOTHING going for him 
He's as ugly as they come.. (to most ) only a mother could love his face! 
He's lived in a cow shed most of his life and now thinks he is one .. 
he likes to spin and wave at his friends on the way out the gate &#65533;&#65533; 
He's about 14.1 and there is millions for sale at this is height so even that isn't a selling point, he's 5 years old and has better tricks than a 15year old apart from this he is pretty oblivious to the world! 
He is clumsy fall over his own feet walk into the hedge won't stand still on the way home . 
He is passported and chipped his teeth and back are done, 
He maybe better in company 
He's got the worst down hill conformation &#65533;&#65533;
He is good in the school 
He is good In Traffic if u can ride him that far out the gate, 
He's also good to box, brilliant to handle bath catch lead ect. 
Has no balls no vagina not sure what he would be good for other than a pet or project! 
He's sold from the field as we have to hack straight out the gate and he will want to wave and come home so really no point in trying He's absolutely not nervous or worried about a rider at all . 
Ideal for someone who likes a challenge 
I'm a dealer and I'm not prepared to put no more effort into him and risk my riders neck 
He cost me £650 but I will consider ANY OFFERS or swap

Thanks for taking the time to read this honest advert!"

Well um it's honest lol?
		
Click to expand...

I saw that one too and I loved the look of him and thought he had a really nice face. Dad thinks one pony is enough though  someone offered £100 for him in the comments so I think he'll find a home.


----------



## Flicker (10 March 2018)

Friend of mine had a cracking little mare for a while.  Her advert read along the lines of &#8216;would normally be worth xxxxx but for sale at xxxx as she has issues&#8217;
Friend was so intrigued that she went to view her, and her issues, established that she could deal with the issues and brought home a jumping machine for a tenth of the cost.  The issues were all about behaviour on the ground, which was appalling.  Once you were in the saddle she was fabulous.


----------



## Chinchilla (10 March 2018)

Flicker said:



			Friend of mine had a cracking little mare for a while.  Her advert read along the lines of &#8216;would normally be worth xxxxx but for sale at xxxx as she has issues&#8217;
Friend was so intrigued that she went to view her, and her issues, established that she could deal with the issues and brought home a jumping machine for a tenth of the cost.  The issues were all about behaviour on the ground, which was appalling.  Once you were in the saddle she was fabulous.
		
Click to expand...

No one's knocking horses for sale cheaply, those selling them, or those who buy them. I have 4 and their combined price is <£650, you can get some lovely animals inexpensively if you read between the lines and are careful. The thread's just for a laugh


----------



## Flicker (10 March 2018)

Chinchilla said:



			No one's knocking horses for sale cheaply, those selling them, or those who buy them. I have 4 and their combined price is <£650, you can get some lovely animals inexpensively if you read between the lines and are careful. The thread's just for a laugh 

Click to expand...

Oh yes, absolutely!  If I was in the market for a small horse I would probably be interested enough by the honesty of the ad to go and have a look!  It is very refreshing to see a horse advertised that isn&#8217;t &#8216;a saint in all ways&#8217;, with &#8216;three correct paces&#8217; and &#8216;manners to burn&#8217;, &#8216;sadly for sale due to being wasted in current home&#8217; ... or a variation of the same.


----------



## Chinchilla (10 March 2018)

Flicker said:



			Oh yes, absolutely!  If I was in the market for a small horse I would probably be interested enough by the honesty of the ad to go and have a look!  It is very refreshing to see a horse advertised that isnt a saint in all ways, with three correct paces and manners to burn, sadly for sale due to being wasted in current home ... or a variation of the same.
		
Click to expand...

Especially considering this is from a dealer! (have to say I didn't realise when I first read it.)


----------



## Snuffles (10 March 2018)

Surely its not a genuine ad ? What dealer would have taken it on in the first place


----------



## Flicker (10 March 2018)

Chinchilla said:



			Especially considering this is from a dealer! (have to say I didn't realise when I first read it.)
		
Click to expand...

Certainly saves them the hassle of having to deal with a horse being returned as &#8216;not as advertised&#8217;!


----------



## Theocat (10 March 2018)

Snuffles said:



			Surely its not a genuine ad ? What dealer would have taken it on in the first place 

Click to expand...

Might have been an exchange or a job lot?


----------



## Chinchilla (10 March 2018)

Theocat said:



			Might have been an exchange or a job lot?
		
Click to expand...

It was offers or swap ...


----------



## conniegirl (10 March 2018)

Dealers do also occasionally get screwed over by seller, a lot less frequently but it does happen.
Or it could have been an unbroken one they took a punt on.
At least the dealer is being honest, the unscrupulous ones would stick it through a sales somewhere


----------



## LaurenBay (12 March 2018)

This dealer seems to have a habit of taking on mis sold Horses, not good practice for a dealer. She recently wanted to sell a Horse that she had owned for one day as it bucked her rider off. She slated the Horse and said he was so dangerous, she wasn't wasting money on investigating back/saddle/pain issues as this Horse was just wasting her valuable money by being there and she wanted rid fast. When advised by a few to put the Horse down if he was that dangerous she said she didn't want to waste the money on doing that either.  This was last month, low and behold another Horse she has had for a short while she doesn't want.


----------



## confirmedponyaddict (12 March 2018)

Has anyone seen the post that's kicking off on Dodgy Dealers? Some people took a horse out of its field because it was very thin and drove off with it! Police then returned it to the owner so was a poitless exercise. I get they were trying to do a good thing but seriously??


----------



## WelshD (12 March 2018)

Saw this one earlier on a forum

Someone losing their stabling and needing to reduce numbers offers a Fell pony for sale, 4 years old

Someone replied:

Hello, 

would you consider a swap? I have a connemmara gelding, 14 years old, winters out on heathland, but gets a touch of laminitis in spring, so needs poor grazing in the summer. He has cushings, and his reading was 65, only been tested once. Was on prascend but he started bucking in canter in open spaces. He is too much for me to ride if on meds. He only gets lami once in March, and then is ok for the rest of the summer on our small paddock with is poor grassland. I have his papers. I am interested in your fell.


----------



## FrecklesTheCat (12 March 2018)

WelshD said:



			would you consider a swap?
		
Click to expand...

ooh ooh ooh I can answer that one


----------



## ester (12 March 2018)

confirmedponyaddict said:



			Has anyone seen the post that's kicking off on Dodgy Dealers? Some people took a horse out of its field because it was very thin and drove off with it! Police then returned it to the owner so was a poitless exercise. I get they were trying to do a good thing but seriously??
		
Click to expand...

On the original post on his own page trying to read the very irish comments was quite tricky. 

I think there is a whole heap more to that story as it seems they've been checking up on them for a while.


----------



## confirmedponyaddict (12 March 2018)

ester said:



			On the original post on his own page trying to read the very irish comments was quite tricky. 

I think there is a whole heap more to that story as it seems they've been checking up on them for a while.
		
Click to expand...

Someone got SLATED for suggesting that though. According to them it was a spur of the moment thing...I should point out I'm a very cynical person.


----------



## ester (12 March 2018)

I sometimes lack sufficient cynicism. 

But the 'we were keeping it until the vet was home so we could take it there'  seemed odd to me.


----------



## LaurenBay (13 March 2018)

Just seen a Horse advertised on Essex Horse Riders with a giant blow up d**k on his head. Why just why!!


----------



## ester (13 March 2018)

yup, well he's quite tolerant, and we opened it to check that the pic was what we thought it was didn't we . He seems pretty cute too


----------



## LaurenBay (14 March 2018)

ester said:



			yup, well he's quite tolerant, and we opened it to check that the pic was what we thought it was didn't we . He seems pretty cute too
		
Click to expand...

He does, very odd photo though! did make me giggle.


----------



## conniegirl (14 March 2018)

Saw this today



			Part loan - want a loaner to help me out with my boy only 1-2 days a week he&#8217;s only just turning 3 in April so most work that can be done is lunging at the moment but need someone to help out with general yard duties - he needs someone experienced to help us bring him on
		
Click to expand...


----------



## FrecklesTheCat (14 March 2018)

Just seen a pony for sale for £300 and one of the questions is . . "Is the price negotiable?"
If you can't afford £300 for the purchase can you afford to keep the pony?

(She's not a companion, but not been ridden for a while so needs to be brought back into work)


----------



## teddypops (14 March 2018)

FrecklesTheCat said:



			Just seen a pony for sale for £300 and one of the questions is . . "Is the price negotiable?"
If you can't afford £300 for the purchase can you afford to keep the pony?

(She's not a companion, but not been ridden for a while so needs to be brought back into work)
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily. I viewed a TB priced at £150, I paid £130. He lives the life of luxury and doesnt want for anything.


----------



## Ambers Echo (14 March 2018)

teddypops said:



			Not necessarily. I viewed a TB priced at £150, I paid £130. He lives the life of luxury and doesn&#8217;t want for anything.
		
Click to expand...

Compulsive Haggling Syndrome?! Was the £20 an issue one way or another really?

I found that when I was selling no matter what the price, people would try and reduce. I was selling a pony for a very reasonable £700. 
How about £650?
Would you really pay £650 but not £700 for this pony?
Well no, but you've got to try don't you!

Doesn't bother me I just think it is slightly odd. Like that bit in Monty Python in the bazaar where the buyer doesn't haggle and is told he has to. Am I the only person who pays asking price (assuming it's fair) for horses.


----------



## teddypops (14 March 2018)

Ambers Echo said:



			Compulsive Haggling Syndrome?! Was the £20 an issue one way or another really?

I found that when I was selling no matter what the price, people would try and reduce. I was selling a pony for a very reasonable £700. 
How about £650?
Would you really pay £650 but not £700 for this pony?
Well no, but you've got to try don't you!

Doesn't bother me I just think it is slightly odd. Like that bit in Monty Python in the bazaar where the buyer doesn't haggle and is told he has to. Am I the only person who pays asking price (assuming it's fair) for horses.
		
Click to expand...

Compulsive haggling syndrome? What are you speaking about? Monty Python?! I was giving an example of just because you pay less than the cheap asking price, doesnt mean you cant afford to look after the horse. Said pony wasnt worth anything at all due to the state he was in and the seller was desperate to sell him, I didnt really want to buy him but seller was pushing me to have him, so she covered the fuel costs by giving me £20 back. I felt sorry for him and where he might end up so I agreed.
I have never haggled in my life and always pay the full price for everything, unlike when I sell stuff, I have never yet had anyone pay the full price.


----------



## cobsarefab (14 March 2018)

Here you go teddypops https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=u75XQdTxZRc


----------



## ester (14 March 2018)

thanks cobsarefab, needed a chuckle and love a bit of MP


----------



## Dave's Mam (14 March 2018)

ester said:



			thanks cobsarefab, needed a chuckle and love a bit of MP 

Click to expand...

One can NEVER have enough MP.


----------



## LaurenBay (15 March 2018)

Love Brian! I'm Brian and so is my wife!!!


----------



## Keith_Beef (15 March 2018)

LaurenBay said:



			Just seen a Horse advertised on Essex Horse Riders with a giant blow up d**k on his head. Why just why!!
		
Click to expand...

Because it's Essex? Maybe the owner asked a mate for a Hallowe'en unicorn costume for the horse, and the mate thought "this is an chance to have a giraffe..."


----------



## Ambers Echo (15 March 2018)

cobsarefab said:



			Here you go teddypops https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=u75XQdTxZRc

Click to expand...

Haha! Yes that;s the one.

Teddypops - no offence intended - I did not know the specific circumstances of you and your TB. Just making a general point about some people always haggling no matter how cheap the price! Glad I am not the only one who pays full price for stuff though. I do agree that the haggling is not necessarily related to ability to pay/look after the horse.


----------



## LaurenBay (15 March 2018)

Keith_Beef said:



			Because it's Essex? Maybe the owner asked a mate for a Hallowe'en unicorn costume for the horse, and the mate thought "this is an chance to have a giraffe..."
		
Click to expand...

Speaking as an Essex girl I can assure you I have never made my mare wear a giant blow up d**k (that is not a sentence I ever thought i'd be writing!)


----------



## abbijay (15 March 2018)

"Looking for someone to part loan my horse, serious enquiries only, must have experience with heavy horses. He will be backed to ride during spring/summer." 
Do people want to take on chores for unbacked horses and then (I presume) become crash test dummy/school it on? I assumed you would have to pay someone for that! Apparently, 1 month on this person hasn't been found yet.


----------



## henmother (15 March 2018)

only_me said:



			I thought I had seen it all. 

Someone is advertising sheath cleaning services for £20. Happy to travel up to 40miles, more if over 10 horses to do.
		
Click to expand...

Oops , I pay for my boys sheath to be cleaned . She works in one of the local horsey vets as a nurse and has a few horses of her own . He's not naughty but on the off chance, safer for me to pay someone to do the job . She's known locally as the willy washer , something my non horsey friends find hilarious .


----------



## Annagain (15 March 2018)

Keith_Beef said:



			Because it's Essex? Maybe the owner asked a mate for a Hallowe'en unicorn costume for the horse, and the mate thought "this is an chance to have a giraffe..."
		
Click to expand...

Talking of unicorns.... I made my niece a uncorn cake for her birthday this year. It was only after I stood back and looked at the final product I realised there'a a reason why people don't make horns out of pink icing. 





 :eek3:

Remedial action was taken, although I'm not sure it's much better :redface3:


----------



## Rumtytum (15 March 2018)

annagain said:



			Talking of unicorns.... I made my niece a uncorn cake for her birthday this year. It was only after I stood back and looked at the final product I realised there'a a reason why people don't make horns out of pink icing. 





 :eek3:

Remedial action was taken, although I'm not sure it's much better :redface3:





Click to expand...

Annagain you've made me laugh out loud. Love them both, and love how you changed their eyes to match, each of them looks like it's on a different hallucinogenic drug, absolutely brilliant! I bet your niece was delighted (she won't have a warped mind like me).


----------



## Annagain (15 March 2018)

I had grey icing left over so thought I may as well use it!  She loved it but she's 6 so won't see anything but a unicorn.


----------



## cobsarefab (15 March 2018)

annagain said:



			I had grey icing left over so thought I may as well use it!  She loved it but she's 6 so won't see anything but a unicorn.
		
Click to expand...

Those eyes though! Looks like he's been eating something other than grass!!


----------



## Vodkagirly (15 March 2018)

henmother said:



			Oops , I pay for my boys sheath to be cleaned . She works in one of the local horsey vets as a nurse and has a few horses of her own . He's not naughty but on the off chance, safer for me to pay someone to do the job . She's known locally as the willy washer , something my non horsey friends find hilarious .
		
Click to expand...

I use one called sheath relief  I've only ever managed to flick a few flakes off the outside the amount that came out last time was money well spent.


----------



## Fjord (18 March 2018)

Just seen this, most of the comments were along the lines of 'you don't want much, do you?' 

After a shed no smaller than 8 by 6 bigger is better.. cheap as poss not fussed if old as long as can still be secured etc no holes as will be kept at my horse feild.. delivery required as well as i dont drive a car if cheap i Can pay for collection though.. delivery near wansford .. cant pay for shed till end of month when get paid so need to hold till then also if delivered and can build for me would be great help.. needs to be dismanttled ready collection if cant deliver.
Thanks in advance


----------



## RaposadeGengibre (19 March 2018)

Have seen an ad looking for a pony and stating 14h+...

One of the replies "my daughter has outgrown her 13.3, pm me..."


----------



## cobsarefab (19 March 2018)

RaposadeGengibre said:



			Have seen an ad looking for a pony and stating 14h+...

One of the replies "my daughter has outgrown her 13.3, pm me..."
		
Click to expand...

Well my mare grew a hand in her advert and shrunk a hand on the journey to me so their height does vary


----------



## Chinchilla (19 March 2018)

cobsarefab said:



			Well my mare grew a hand in her advert and shrunk a hand on the journey to me so their height does vary 

Click to expand...

Must be something you're feeding her caf. Have you tried a supplement? Reiki? 
:rolleyes3:


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 March 2018)

Chinchilla said:



			Must be something you're feeding her caf. Have you tried a supplement? Reiki? 
:rolleyes3:
		
Click to expand...

Equitop Myoplast is what you need for this situation!


----------



## cobsarefab (19 March 2018)

Chinchilla said:



			Must be something you're feeding her caf. Have you tried a supplement? Reiki? 
:rolleyes3:
		
Click to expand...

Maybe I should try feeding her turmeric and see if she'll become 14.2 again!


----------



## Denbob (25 March 2018)

I'm fairly new to this but just spotted one along the lines of;

"Incredibly strong 16.3 youngster for full loan as Summer project, i'm too small for him and really struggling! Very experienced home only as he is absolutely not a novice ride and will test you! He's 5 so you need a very firm hand!"

Does that not just sound like someone who is looking for her horse to be schooled for a Summer so she can have it back with some manners? Or maybe I'm being cynical


----------



## Denbob (25 March 2018)

I'm fairly new to this but just spotted one along the lines of;

"Incredibly strong 16.3 youngster for full loan as Summer project, i'm too small for him and really struggling! Very experienced home only as he is absolutely not a novice ride and will test you! He's 5 so you need a very firm hand!"

Does that not just sound like someone who is looking for her horse to be schooled for a Summer so she can have it back with some manners? Or maybe I'm being cynical


----------



## wingedhorse (26 March 2018)

Denzel2017 said:



			I'm fairly new to this but just spotted one along the lines of;

"Incredibly strong 16.3 youngster for full loan as Summer project, i'm too small for him and really struggling! Very experienced home only as he is absolutely not a novice ride and will test you! He's 5 so you need a very firm hand!"

Does that not just sound like someone who is looking for her horse to be schooled for a Summer so she can have it back with some manners? Or maybe I'm being cynical
		
Click to expand...

If I was a competent horseless teenager with access to summer grass livery, it could be a win-win situation.


----------



## Denbob (27 March 2018)

wingedhorse said:



			If I was a competent horseless teenager with access to summer grass livery, it could be a win-win situation.
		
Click to expand...

That is very true I hadn't thought of it that way!


----------



## dominobrown (27 March 2018)

Depends what they mean by "testing you". If its downright dangerous I wouldn't have the nerve to ask a teenqger (or anyone else who is not a paid professional) to  a potentially life threatening risk.


----------



## holeymoley (1 April 2018)

'Looking for a 13hh-14hh full loan horse with a lot of experience so novices can ride and can move yards and is a decent age thanks'

Hmm basically just something that's been there and done it but not too old but able to be run into the ground and handed back once it's broken... no, just me?


----------



## FrecklesTheCat (1 April 2018)

Riding school?, trekking centre?, RDA?

The RDA I volunteer with has a number of loan ponies/horses.


----------



## holeymoley (2 April 2018)

FrecklesTheCat said:



			Riding school?, trekking centre?, RDA?

The RDA I volunteer with has a number of loan ponies/horses.
		
Click to expand...

Surely you would write on behalf of rda or something then. Not sure, this was a photo of a girl jumping bareback. I'll have another look


----------



## PapaverFollis (2 April 2018)

Saw a very smart looking hunter being advertised for £10,000... possibly a bit steep but it wouldn't be far off that. Looked like it knew it's job well from the pictures. For sale as owner giving up hunting or something similar.

Someone had commented along the lines of "since you are giving up you and are not needing him, I'll give you £1000 and he'll have a hunting home" :lol:  Erm... chancer much?


----------



## Pinkvboots (2 April 2018)

annagain said:



			Talking of unicorns.... I made my niece a uncorn cake for her birthday this year. It was only after I stood back and looked at the final product I realised there'a a reason why people don't make horns out of pink icing. 





 :eek3:

Remedial action was taken, although I'm not sure it's much better :redface3:





Click to expand...

Ha ha the second one looks less suggestive at least


----------



## FrecklesTheCat (2 April 2018)

holeymoley said:



			Surely you would write on behalf of rda or something then. Not sure, this was a photo of a girl jumping bareback. I'll have another look
		
Click to expand...

Yep, they usually do  

Girl riding bareback certainly doesn't fit with my possibilities!


----------



## RaposadeGengibre (2 April 2018)

PapaverFollis said:



			Saw a very smart looking hunter being advertised for £10,000... possibly a bit steep but it wouldn't be far off that. Looked like it knew it's job well from the pictures. For sale as owner giving up hunting or something similar.

Someone had commented along the lines of "since you are giving up you and are not needing him, I'll give you £1000 and he'll have a hunting home" :lol:  Erm... chancer much?
		
Click to expand...

Not horse related.
OH has seen on one of the FB fishing groups. Someone was sorting late fathers fishing stuff and asked how much a couple of arty farty bits could cost. That bits brand new cost up to £800 and second hand still can fetch up to 400. First reply: "oh, they are pretty worthless, probably about 20 quid..."


----------



## Flicker (7 April 2018)

OMFG!  &#8216;Has anyone got a horse I can ride?  I can&#8217;t commit to anything, but I really miss riding&#8217;
Someone posts a link to local riding establishments and the reply is &#8216;But they are so expensive, I&#8217;d much rather help someone out with there [sic] horse&#8217;

Of course, those dastardly riding establishments, with their well schooled horses, and insurance, and feed and hay, and staff, and, and, and...  how dare they try to make a living.  When I can let someone else carry all that cost with [there] own horse, for me to just turn up and ride, when I feel like it, for free.

Deep breaths...


----------



## Dave's Mam (7 April 2018)

Flicker said:



			OMFG!  &#8216;Has anyone got a horse I can ride?  I can&#8217;t commit to anything, but I really miss riding&#8217;
Someone posts a link to local riding establishments and the reply is &#8216;But they are so expensive, I&#8217;d much rather help someone out with there [sic] horse&#8217;

Of course, those dastardly riding establishments, with their well schooled horses, and insurance, and feed and hay, and staff, and, and, and...  how dare they try to make a living.  When I can let someone else carry all that cost with [there] own horse, for me to just turn up and ride, when I feel like it, for free.

Deep breaths...
		
Click to expand...

Have some wine.  You'll be ok in a moment.


----------



## Flicker (7 April 2018)

Dave's Mam said:



			Have some wine.  You'll be ok in a moment.
		
Click to expand...

Good suggestion.  I had chocolate too.  Desperate times...


----------



## only_me (8 April 2018)

Just seen an add looking for a field to rent/share for their pony. 
They live in a town but want somewhere close to them, must within 30mins walk. They are happy to share & pay £20 week.  Or could rent entire field for max £500 a year. And has to happen in next 3 weeks... 
someone suggested grass livery but that&#8217;s too expensive... 

Did I mention they live in a really posh area where grazing land would be hard to come by anyway?


----------



## Sheep (8 April 2018)

only_me said:



			Just seen an add looking for a field to rent/share for their pony. 
They live in a town but want somewhere close to them, must within 30mins walk. They are happy to share & pay £20 week.  Or could rent entire field for max £500 a year. And has to happen in next 3 weeks... 
someone suggested grass livery but that&#8217;s too expensive... 

Did I mention they live in a really posh area where grazing land would be hard to come by anyway?
		
Click to expand...

Lol I saw that- the handwritten one?! Bonkers!


----------



## only_me (8 April 2018)

Sheep said:



			Lol I saw that- the handwritten one?! Bonkers!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, good idea for handwriting picture though, it stood out!

Is it the same person that has been looking a field to share/rent as her mare is due to foal in the next 3 weeks?


----------



## dibbin (8 April 2018)

Our local page seems to be awash at the moment with people posting at about 7pm looking for transport the next morning! And it seems to vary between going to the beach for a couple of hours and going out for the entire day ...


----------



## windand rain (8 April 2018)

someonewas asking for professional to break in a pony when given several names announced they didnt want to pay anything. you would wonder what they are on


----------



## honetpot (8 April 2018)

Just seen this,
'no I don't have any idea about breeding as I've never done it before ... my mare is a maiden mare so she hasn't done it either but my mare is a stunner and id like her to have a chance in life in being a mum to a foal and for my experience too ... my mare isn't just a horse she's my baby and I wouldn't do it if i didn't think she wasn't capable ... so unless you've got anything nice to say don't comment'

Argh. She had teased her mare with two stallions, and doesn't seen to be in season.


----------



## Flicker (8 April 2018)

honetpot said:



			Just seen this,
'no I don't have any idea about breeding as I've never done it before ... my mare is a maiden mare so she hasn't done it either but my mare is a stunner and id like her to have a chance in life in being a mum to a foal and for my experience too ... my mare isn't just a horse she's my baby and I wouldn't do it if i didn't think she wasn't capable ... so unless you've got anything nice to say don't comment'

Argh. She had teased her mare with two stallions, and doesn't seen to be in season.
		
Click to expand...

JFC...


----------



## dominobrown (8 April 2018)

dibbin said:



			Our local page seems to be awash at the moment with people posting at about 7pm looking for transport the next morning! And it seems to vary between going to the beach for a couple of hours and going out for the entire day ...
		
Click to expand...

At least for some reason you dont get direct pms... at 10pm asking to transport their horse the next day when you dont run a transport company, and never have, and when you politely say no get a barrage of abuse. Must of been an enemy that told them I do horse transport?!

Surpised I havent seen this on here...
Rising 2 year old, broken ride and drive, needs plenty of strong riding to get it going. Just clipped and shod with good heavy shoes that will last a while.....


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 April 2018)

One has just poppedup on my timeline - they want to swop a yearling for a bombproof do anything ridden pony for a few years whilst the youngster grows up then swop back when the youngster is old enough to be ridden.


----------



## dominobrown (9 April 2018)

Mine too EKW.... I nearly posted to ask what they mean... I have a yearling for a few years, while you have my safe ridden pony... yeh sure.
Was it coloured by any chance?


----------



## ester (9 April 2018)

Oh that is a good one!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 April 2018)

dominobrown said:



			Mine too EKW.... I nearly posted to ask what they mean... I have a yearling for a few years, while you have my safe ridden pony... yeh sure.
Was it coloured by any chance?
		
Click to expand...

Yup! That's the one!


----------



## GoldenWillow (9 April 2018)

dominobrown said:



			Surpised I havent seen this on here...
Rising 2 year old, broken ride and drive, needs plenty of strong riding to get it going. Just clipped and shod with good heavy shoes that will last a while.....
		
Click to expand...

Oh I saw that one &#55357;&#56878; how sad.


----------



## LaurenBay (9 April 2018)

EKW said:



			One has just poppedup on my timeline - they want to swop a yearling for a bombproof do anything ridden pony for a few years whilst the youngster grows up then swop back when the youngster is old enough to be ridden.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think someone would swap for my retired Horse?


----------



## FrecklesTheCat (10 April 2018)

"Does anyone have a pony they want rid of or a pony going to waste and no one to ride it. We are looking for a cheap/free pony for my son who is 7 to learn on and start off with. Looking for About 12h or above. My family and I have experience with horse and could give a pony a very loving home. We are currently paying lessons for a hour a week and would like to have our own or one we can have access to daily/whenever we want to teach him. We also have a stable and field to keep a pony."

If anyone does have a free first pony, my son would love one too


----------



## Gallop_Away (12 April 2018)

Just seen an advert on one of the local horsey groups from someone looking for a yard for her 11 month old gelding. The picture that accompanied the add? Said 11 MONTH OLD with a saddle on his back.
I despair on times!


----------



## Gallop_Away (12 April 2018)

I didn't think that the stupidity of putting a saddle on an 11 month old horse could be trumped but boy was wrong! 
They have now included a photo of a toddler sat in the saddle on the gelding's back!!! 
Face >>> desk


----------



## HiPo'sHuman (12 April 2018)

dominobrown said:



			Mine too EKW.... I nearly posted to ask what they mean... I have a yearling for a few years, while you have my safe ridden pony... yeh sure.
Was it coloured by any chance?
		
Click to expand...

I've seen that one!


----------



## only_me (23 April 2018)

&#8220;Wanted, 14.2 to 15.2 pony for xyz as rider outgrown own&#8221;

Comment below
&#8220;I&#8217;ve a 13.2 for sale&#8221;


----------



## miss_c (23 April 2018)

only_me said:



			&#8220;Wanted, 14.2 to 15.2 pony for xyz as rider outgrown own&#8221;

Comment below
&#8220;I&#8217;ve a 13.2 for sale&#8221;
		
Click to expand...

Fab!  Couldn&#8217;t make it up!!!


----------



## conniegirl (24 April 2018)

Wanted
14 -14.1hh
5-7 yr old
broken and sensible sort. must walk trot and canter in the school
Must be good to hack and have no vices.
£100 budget.

I seriously debated asking if they hadnt missed at least one 0 off that budget if not two!


----------



## Antw23uk (24 April 2018)

conniegirl said:



			Wanted
14 -14.1hh
5-7 yr old
broken and sensible sort. must walk trot and canter in the school
Must be good to hack and have no vices.
£100 budget.

I seriously debated asking if they hadnt missed at least one 0 off that budget if not two!
		
Click to expand...

You know I nearly replied saying this wasnt that cheeky and could be done for 1000-1500 but just as i was about to click submit I realised you typed £100 ... Yeah that's cheeky and ridiculous, lol!


----------



## Mari (24 April 2018)

If I knew how to copy a FB post & put it on here I would.  Saw one today.  Looking for a knowledgeable & experienced person to continue educating, breaking, bringing on & riding away a (very nice) young one as owner is a novice & doesn&#8217;t know enough to do this so wants someone else to train & school pony to be suitable for owner.  This kind person will only have to pay £45 towards livery + £10 for insurance so only £55 per week though a contribution towards shoeing etc would be welcome.


----------



## holeymoley (24 April 2018)

Someone looking for £150 for their horse which has just came down with laminitis as they don't have a stable for it... but it's good with kids...


----------



## corriehorse (25 April 2018)

holeymoley said:



			Someone looking for £150 for their horse which has just came down with laminitis as they don't have a stable for it... but it's good with kids...
		
Click to expand...

Saw that one as well, although the advert has now gone. Some of the replies were interesting as well, including somebody telling them to put it in foal and let it carry on living as it was!


----------



## SpringArising (25 April 2018)

Just seen this gem on Preloved: 

"I am looking for help a couple of days a week to look after my herd. Horse One is 22, Horse Two is 22, Horse Three is 2 and Horse Four is 2.

I have a busy couple of months coming up so am looking for someone to poo pick and help with yard activities. You can spend as many hours as you like brushing and cuddling the horses. I want someone who has past experience with horses".

Oh yes, when can I start? I'd love to look after your non-ridden horses for absolutely no personal gain what so ever!


----------



## only_me (28 April 2018)

Just seen an add on H&H.
Ad states Snaffle mouthed for everything.
 In the picture of the pony it is being ridden xc in a 3 ring with 2 reins... oh and the rather short martingale also lol.


----------



## SpringArising (28 April 2018)

only_me said:



			Just seen an add on H&H.
Ad states Snaffle mouthed for everything.
 In the picture of the pony it is being ridden xc in a 3 ring with 2 reins... oh and the rather short martingale also lol.
		
Click to expand...

I saw a HorseQuest ad this morning. 

14.2 3 year old spotty thing. 

Broken in for 6 weeks ergo done nothing. Video shows a very unbalanced pony in a nose to chest frame. 5k!


----------



## sasquatch (1 May 2018)

Seen one today that's two 13/14 year olds looking for a horse to ride over summer or just help out with.

'Me and my friend are seeing if anyone one needs their horses exersized or ridden or helped with
we are confident riding and handling horses
my friend is 14 n riding for 10 years has owned 2 horses and has been to shows n has ridden other horses 
im 13 n riding for 7 years ive been loanin a few on n off x ive had loads of experience with bucking n bolting n spooky horses n have done many shows and ridden manyyyy different types of horses'
(insert many heart emojis too)

I usually have no problem with 13/14 year olds who are honest about their abilities and want to ride more and are realistic, but these two sound like their experience doesn't stretch too far outside a riding school and relatively novice.

I'm also pleased that my ad never made it onto here! For both loaning B as a companion and my search for a loan/part loan over summer lol. Thankfully I have found something ideal, but I did notice that someone had earlier quoted the ad of someone looking to loan their horse out over summer - have to say, I would have absolutely jumped at that chance and it would have suited me as it would have only been for summer, I would be able to ride and do all the other horsey things I miss out on with B retired, and don't have to worry about what to do with my return to uni etc


----------



## shanti (2 May 2018)

A few funny one's from Australia.

'' Looking for someone to come and look after my 4 mini ponies daily as I don't have time. I cant afford to pay but would be great for someone wanting experience''

'' For sale 14hh mare, 16 years old and unbroken but has loads of potential and is very pretty. She is chocolate brown with a perfect pure white star on her head!!! $4,000''


----------



## Sheep (2 May 2018)

sasquatch said:



			Seen one today that's two 13/14 year olds looking for a horse to ride over summer or just help out with.

'Me and my friend are seeing if anyone one needs their horses exersized or ridden or helped with
we are confident riding and handling horses
my friend is 14 n riding for 10 years has owned 2 horses and has been to shows n has ridden other horses 
im 13 n riding for 7 years ive been loanin a few on n off x ive had loads of experience with bucking n bolting n spooky horses n have done many shows and ridden manyyyy different types of horses'
(insert many heart emojis too)

I usually have no problem with 13/14 year olds who are honest about their abilities and want to ride more and are realistic, but these two sound like their experience doesn't stretch too far outside a riding school and relatively novice.

I'm also pleased that my ad never made it onto here! For both loaning B as a companion and my search for a loan/part loan over summer lol. Thankfully I have found something ideal, but I did notice that someone had earlier quoted the ad of someone looking to loan their horse out over summer - have to say, I would have absolutely jumped at that chance and it would have suited me as it would have only been for summer, I would be able to ride and do all the other horsey things I miss out on with B retired, and don't have to worry about what to do with my return to uni etc
		
Click to expand...

I saw that advert too, bless them, doesn't look like they got many replies!

Funny, quite a few years ago I advertised for a summer loan and got one. Ended up with a lovely teenage ex-point to pointer who was great fun, if not a bit quirky. His owner didn't have time to do much with him, plus she kept him at home, so it suited her fine to take him back again after. So it can work


----------



## only_me (2 May 2018)

Sheep said:



			I saw that advert too, bless them, doesn't look like they got many replies!

Funny, quite a few years ago I advertised for a summer loan and got one. Ended up with a lovely teenage ex-point to pointer who was great fun, if not a bit quirky. His owner didn't have time to do much with him, plus she kept him at home, so it suited her fine to take him back again after. So it can work 

Click to expand...

I saw it as well lol. 

Did you see the ad with the very thin tb? I got sucked into that one trying to tell her that horse is too thin. Course the tb specialist that saw the horse thought it was good. 2 small Haynets and a scoop of cheap mix a day isn&#8217;t going to put weight on a thin older tb still in work -  can&#8217;t argue with stupid.

Don&#8217;t even get me started on the charity looking hay...


----------



## Pinkvboots (2 May 2018)

SpringArising said:



			Just seen this gem on Preloved: 

"I am looking for help a couple of days a week to look after my herd. Horse One is 22, Horse Two is 22, Horse Three is 2 and Horse Four is 2.

I have a busy couple of months coming up so am looking for someone to poo pick and help with yard activities. You can spend as many hours as you like brushing and cuddling the horses. I want someone who has past experience with horses".

Oh yes, when can I start? I'd love to look after your non-ridden horses for absolutely no personal gain what so ever!
		
Click to expand...

Lol this actually really made me laugh


----------



## Sheep (2 May 2018)

only_me said:



			I saw it as well lol. 

Did you see the ad with the very thin tb? I got sucked into that one trying to tell her that horse is too thin. Course the tb specialist that saw the horse thought it was good. 2 small Haynets and a scoop of cheap mix a day isn&#8217;t going to put weight on a thin older tb still in work -  can&#8217;t argue with stupid.

Don&#8217;t even get me started on the charity looking hay...
		
Click to expand...

I did - had to sit on my hands to stop myself from commenting, because although the poor thing looked awful, I knew it would get nowhere - as you say, can't argue with stupid. I was going to ask whether the loaner contribution would go towards feed  I remember they said it was very sharp - probably riddled with ulcers due to lack of feed. Very sad!


----------



## ycbm (2 May 2018)

we are confident riding and handling horses
riding for 10 years
owned 2 horses
been to shows 
ridden other horses 
riding for 7 years
been loanin a few on n off 
loads of experience with bucking n bolting n spooky horses
done many shows
ridden many different types of horses


I usually have no problem with 13/14 year olds who are honest about their abilities and want to ride more and are realistic, but these two sound like their experience doesn't stretch too far outside a riding school and relatively novice.


Did you miss something in among the juvenile text speak and heart emojis or are we reading different posts  ?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (2 May 2018)

One has just popped up looking for a 3.5t that can take a huge horse, have a payload of about 1200kg and it must have a current not.

For the princely sum if £2k or less! 

If they were that cheap we would all have one and do away with trailers!


----------



## Wishfilly (5 May 2018)

Just seen one- Extremely sad sale as currently wasted, to a good home only... for an Ifor Williams Horse Box!


----------



## miss_c (6 May 2018)

Saw an advert today which was someone looking for a &#8216;fall loan&#8217;.  Perhaps autocorrect hit them?  Or perhaps they just want one for autumn?


----------



## Sheep (11 May 2018)

"What can I feed to fatten up my show pony, without making him footy?"

sigh...


----------



## only_me (11 May 2018)

I enjoyed the ad selling a bulletproof horse. 

With obligatory Snapchat&#8217;s of said horse in field and none of the horse actually being ridden and moving.

Although at least she was honest as reason for selling was had another horse coming


----------



## only_me (11 May 2018)

Sheep said:



			"What can I feed to fatten up my show pony, without making him footy?"

sigh...
		
Click to expand...

Dare you to reply


----------



## Pippity (11 May 2018)

"I am wanting to find the perfect home for my horse to continue to enjoy his retirement. [...] I will need to vet his new home as that is more important than money to me as xxx has been a very special part of my life and I would like to continue to keep in touch with him. [...] Please only get in touch if you are 100% committed as this is a really hard decision to let him go."

Owner has had him for 14 years, and got LOU payout when they retired him 5 years ago due to hind limb lameness. Oh, and he's got a couple of melanomas. And they're asking for £500.


----------



## meleeka (11 May 2018)

For full loan 9 month old colt, just started to be handled &#128580;


----------



## SallyBatty (11 May 2018)

Wishfilly said:



			Just seen one- Extremely sad sale as currently wasted, to a good home only... for an Ifor Williams Horse Box!
		
Click to expand...

Love this one.


----------



## Gloi (15 May 2018)

"Im looking to buy a horse around 13hh-15hh. Pref broken . £500
Looking for a horse pref broken, for my 12 year old daughter who is a novice rider."


----------



## AlDestoor (15 May 2018)

Best one I saw was from a previous psychotic livery yard owner. 

She kicked everyone off (thrice times may I add) and the third time no one would go back. Now got a rep... Anyway, I digress... 

She put on her facebook "wanted a small pony in return for free livery, owner must let daughter ride the pony and also do all yard duties, in return free livery and use of facilities"

To some this may seem fair but around here, shes notoriously known... She would have expected the horse on full loan but you to do the jobs....


----------



## SpringArising (15 May 2018)

Pippity said:



			"I am wanting to find the perfect home for my horse to continue to enjoy his retirement. [...] I will need to vet his new home as that is more important than money to me as xxx has been a very special part of my life and I would like to continue to keep in touch with him. [...] Please only get in touch if you are 100% committed as this is a really hard decision to let him go."

Owner has had him for 14 years, and got LOU payout when they retired him 5 years ago due to hind limb lameness. Oh, and he's got a couple of melanomas. And they're asking for £500.
		
Click to expand...

Oh the ones where they have the cheek to say they'll vet the home and are asking for money for a horse no one on this earth would want really grate on me!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 May 2018)

One has just appeared asking for people to give the girl £2k to buy a pony with! She has had to retire her dangerous pony after it plonked her in hospital again and has another on loan that she wants to buy but can't afford to. 

So that's where Joe Public comes in! A just giving page to buy her her pony! 

Eh naw!


----------



## sasquatch (16 May 2018)

EKW said:



			One has just appeared asking for people to give the girl £2k to buy a pony with! She has had to retire her dangerous pony after it plonked her in hospital again and has another on loan that she wants to buy but can't afford to. 

So that's where Joe Public comes in! A just giving page to buy her her pony! 

Eh naw!
		
Click to expand...

maybe I should do that, anyone fancy a share in an amateur eventer who may never actually go out eventing?


----------



## Sheep (17 May 2018)

I keep seeing one, it is constantly deleted and reposted, sometimes the horse is for sale, sometimes it's for loan. It is one of these "huge potential" and "will take you to the top" type nonsense adverts. All I see are videos of a coloured mare carting her rider around, tanking off around jumps, and they are looking £5k for it (it was £4k last week). Never mind timewaster buyers, this looks like a timewaster seller!


----------



## only_me (17 May 2018)

There&#8217;s a lady on the Facebook page that is currently looking a new horse to add to her collection. For riding and is safe. 
Said lady was desperate to find a stable yard for grass livery 3 weeks ago that had to be within 20mins walking distance from house - she lives in a very urban area.

Not surprisingly she struggled and got a lot of flack as she appeared no idea how to afford a horse, as it&#8217;s free to keep a horse on a field....

According to her profile she is a horse rider and riding instructor. I seriously hope she isn&#8217;t teaching anyone!!


----------



## Sheep (17 May 2018)

only_me said:



			There&#8217;s a lady on the Facebook page that is currently looking a new horse to add to her collection. For riding and is safe. 
Said lady was desperate to find a stable yard for grass livery 3 weeks ago that had to be within 20mins walking distance from house - she lives in a very urban area.

Not surprisingly she struggled and got a lot of flack as she appeared no idea how to afford a horse, as it&#8217;s free to keep a horse on a field....

According to her profile she is a horse rider and riding instructor. I seriously hope she isn&#8217;t teaching anyone!!
		
Click to expand...

Ohh I remember the original one! Must keep an eye out...

Have you seen the one I mentioned above? It has been posted, deleted, and reposted about 3847384 times in the past few weeks.
Maybe it is a nice horse and worth the £5k they are asking, but the videos and photographic evidence suggest otherwise. One week she was selling, the next week she was loaning because she can&#8217;t bear to part with the horse, then selling again. All very odd!


----------



## only_me (17 May 2018)

Sheep said:



			Ohh I remember the original one! Must keep an eye out...

Have you seen the one I mentioned above? It has been posted, deleted, and reposted about 3847384 times in the past few weeks.
Maybe it is a nice horse and worth the £5k they are asking, but the videos and photographic evidence suggest otherwise. One week she was selling, the next week she was loaning because she can&#8217;t bear to part with the horse, then selling again. All very odd!
		
Click to expand...

Yes! I wasn&#8217;t overly convinced on its soundness, and I felt draw reins might be a regular occurance. Not sure why she wants to sell or keeps advertising, Wondered if it was an attention seeking thing and wanted lots of people to coo. 


There was a gorgeous 4 or 5 year old dun tbxconnie posted a while ago, about 16h. Very nice horse with reasonable asking price, was well built and scope. I was very tempted, but when I went back onto the page to see ad it had been removed - within 2 hours!! Shame, I really was tempted as would be a brilliant project who&#8217;d be easy to sell. Was thinking could be a good summer project lol. I was a bit sad to see the ad had gone!


----------



## Sheep (17 May 2018)

only_me said:



			Yes! I wasn&#8217;t overly convinced on its soundness, and I felt draw reins might be a regular occurance. Not sure why she wants to sell or keeps advertising, Wondered if it was an attention seeking thing and wanted lots of people to coo. 


There was a gorgeous 4 or 5 year old dun tbxconnie posted a while ago, about 16h. Very nice horse with reasonable asking price, was well built and scope. I was very tempted, but when I went back onto the page to see ad it had been removed - within 2 hours!! Shame, I really was tempted as would be a brilliant project who&#8217;d be easy to sell. Was thinking could be a good summer project lol. I was a bit sad to see the ad had gone!
		
Click to expand...

I think people have got bored of the advert, didn't see any comments on the recent one 

Awww that's a shame about the one you saw - must have been removed quickly because I never noticed it and I regularly trawl those groups lol


----------



## Archangel (17 May 2018)

These FB auction sites worry the hell out of me.  All manner of horses bunged up on a short auction and off they go.  You look at the profile of some (not all) of the people bidding and think noooooooooo.

The latest is a nice looking mare, intermittently lame but no investigation done but would make a good broodmare (for breeding what hereditary lameness?) last bid and I presume winning bid was for only a few hundred £s. So where has that one gone then? I look forward to seeing this horse up for sale again in a week or so for £6,000. 

A few weeks ago - an ex-racer.  Sold for no money to someone with a Facebook profile that has no photos of horses, no horsey friends, no indication of previous involvement with horses.  It would worry me.  Where has that horse gone?


----------



## FrecklesTheCat (17 May 2018)

I think I need a translation for this one 

"Horses & Ponies Wanted
Instent dictions made
Good homes found only
Opportunity to stay in contact
Must be 2 years+
Unbroken or broken
No privet prices
Speedy collection
No full TB's"


----------



## Abi90 (17 May 2018)

Seen someone trying to crowd fund a second pony as she&#8217;s had to retire her current pony due to health issues, instead of saving up like the rest of us have to she wants her friends and family to give her the money to buy this pony because she wants it now!!


----------



## Abi90 (17 May 2018)

EKW said:



			One has just appeared asking for people to give the girl £2k to buy a pony with! She has had to retire her dangerous pony after it plonked her in hospital again and has another on loan that she wants to buy but can't afford to. 

So that's where Joe Public comes in! A just giving page to buy her her pony! 

Eh naw!
		
Click to expand...

That&#8217;s the one I&#8217;ve seen, do I know you EKW?


----------



## ihatework (17 May 2018)

Abi90 said:



			Seen someone trying to crowd fund a second pony as she&#8217;s had to retire her current pony due to health issues, instead of saving up like the rest of us have to she wants her friends and family to give her the money to buy this pony because she wants it now!!
		
Click to expand...

It worked for Jonty


----------



## 9tails (17 May 2018)

Archangel said:



			These FB auction sites worry the hell out of me.  All manner of horses bunged up on a short auction and off they go.  You look at the profile of some (not all) of the people bidding and think noooooooooo.

The latest is a nice looking mare, intermittently lame but no investigation done but would make a good broodmare (for breeding what hereditary lameness?) last bid and I presume winning bid was for only a few hundred £s. So where has that one gone then? I look forward to seeing this horse up for sale again in a week or so for £6,000. 

A few weeks ago - an ex-racer.  Sold for no money to someone with a Facebook profile that has no photos of horses, no horsey friends, no indication of previous involvement with horses.  It would worry me.  Where has that horse gone?
		
Click to expand...

On the back of this, There are a couple of dealers on there that regularly start an auction with an end time then extend as "you're still bidding".  Hang on, the end time is the end time.  You don't see this on eBay so how come it's happening on a horse auction page?


----------



## Chuffy99 (17 May 2018)

Because they run said site!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 May 2018)

Abi90 said:



			That&#8217;s the one I&#8217;ve seen, do I know you EKW?
		
Click to expand...

Probably not but I saw it on the Fell Pony fb group. Though I no longer have a Fell myself I do like to keep up to date with them as I will get another at some point in the future.


----------



## Nasicus (17 May 2018)

ihatework said:



			It worked for Jonty 

Click to expand...

I was going to say that, but held my tongue


----------



## xDundryx (17 May 2018)

FrecklesTheCat said:



			I think I need a translation for this one 

"Horses & Ponies Wanted
Instent dictions made
Good homes found only
Opportunity to stay in contact
Must be 2 years+
Unbroken or broken
No privet prices
Speedy collection
No full TB's"
		
Click to expand...

Spotted this too! Lovely professional advert for a reputable business.. A lot of people mentioning dyslexia, however I know a lot of dyslexic people who can string an advert together better than this!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (17 May 2018)

Abi90 said:



			Seen someone trying to crowd fund a second pony as she&#8217;s had to retire her current pony due to health issues, instead of saving up like the rest of us have to she wants her friends and family to give her the money to buy this pony because she wants it now!!
		
Click to expand...

Seen that on the Fell pony group.
Mines broken and off games, poss perm, I'm staggered that anyone would ask for money to fund another!
My post was removed, I said that most people used their own money and if she needed crowd funding, then surely she shouldn't have another,  as vets bills add up!


----------



## Abi90 (17 May 2018)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Seen that on the Fell pony group.
Mines broken and off games, poss perm, I'm staggered that anyone would ask for money to fund another!
My post was removed, I said that most people used their own money and if she needed crowd funding, then surely she shouldn't have another,  as vets bills add up!
		
Click to expand...

I know her and was asked for money. Every time someone posts suggesting that she shouldn&#8217;t be doing this she deletes their comments. On the just giving page she suggests that she is trying to &#8220;save&#8221; the pony. She&#8217;s buying it from a friend


----------



## conniegirl (17 May 2018)

xDundryx said:



			Spotted this too! Lovely professional advert for a reputable business.. A lot of people mentioning dyslexia, however I know a lot of dyslexic people who can string an advert together better than this!
		
Click to expand...

Im dyslexic and I certainly can write better than that!
I hate when people use dyslexia as an excuse for either a crap education or sheer laziness, it makes it much more difficult for those of us with the disability to be taken seriously.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 May 2018)

xDundryx said:



			Spotted this too! Lovely professional advert for a reputable business.. A lot of people mentioning dyslexia, however I know a lot of dyslexic people who can string an advert together better than this!
		
Click to expand...

That looks like someone typed it quickly into a phone with predictive text and didn't bother rereading it to make sure it said what it should. That is sheer laziness!


----------



## JulesRules (17 May 2018)

I've just seen a good one...

Wanted Fresian 16.3 or bigger to share/part loan. Wants to spend time with the horse weekends and summer, but could do the odd weekday if arranged in advance.

Firstly the chances of someone having a 16.3 + Fresian lying about the place just waiting for a sharer are minimal. Add in they only want summer and weekends and I can't see them having much joy &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## pansymouse (17 May 2018)

conniegirl said:



			Im dyslexic and I certainly can write better than that!
I hate when people use dyslexia as an excuse for either a crap education or sheer laziness, it makes it much more difficult for those of us with the disability to be taken seriously.
		
Click to expand...

I agree I worked so hard to overcome my dyslexic disadvantage; I despise the lazy excuse monkeys that can't be bothered to put in the extra effort required and hide behind their condition.


----------



## Abi90 (17 May 2018)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Seen that on the Fell pony group.
Mines broken and off games, poss perm, I'm staggered that anyone would ask for money to fund another!
My post was removed, I said that most people used their own money and if she needed crowd funding, then surely she shouldn't have another,  as vets bills add up!
		
Click to expand...

It would seem shes managed to buy it!!


----------



## conniegirl (17 May 2018)

pansymouse said:



			I agree I worked so hard to overcome my dyslexic disadvantage; I despise the lazy excuse monkeys that can't be bothered to put in the extra effort required and hide behind their condition.
		
Click to expand...

I&#8217;m more annoyed about those who don&#8217;t have dyslexia but claim they do simply because they are either pig ignorant or lazy bums


----------



## MrsElle (17 May 2018)

Just seen this on FB....

"Looking for a horse over 16hh free to a good home.

This will be my first ever horse so needs to be broken, thankyou and any tips for looking after it will be grateful x"

Luckily there are no responses yet.


----------



## Penny Less (17 May 2018)

Will probably end up with a  free 16H being delivered to her back garden !


----------



## xDundryx (17 May 2018)

conniegirl said:



			I&#8217;m more annoyed about those who don&#8217;t have dyslexia but claim they do simply because they are either pig ignorant or lazy bums
		
Click to expand...

it's a bandwagon everyone seems to jump on  but dare anyone challenge it. like others have said it makes it blinking difficult for those really affected to be taken seriously.


----------



## Pippity (18 May 2018)

xDundryx said:



			it's a bandwagon everyone seems to jump on  but dare anyone challenge it. like others have said it makes it blinking difficult for those really affected to be taken seriously.
		
Click to expand...

It's usually claimed by people who think, "I'm terrible at spelling" = dyslexia. My dyslexia has nothing to do with spelling and everything to do with letters jumping around and turning back-to-front and upside-down when I'm trying to pin them to the paper.


----------



## xDundryx (18 May 2018)

MrsElle said:



			Just seen this on FB....

"Looking for a horse over 16hh free to a good home.

This will be my first ever horse so needs to be broken, thankyou and any tips for looking after it will be grateful x"

Luckily there are no responses yet.
		
Click to expand...

Is it possible to do a double facepalm and bang your head off the desk at the same time.... I know everyone has to start somewhere, suggesting a riding school?


----------



## HeresHoping (25 May 2018)

I think this is a case of DYAC, but I did have a good giggle... and not at 'ect'.


"I can offer 24/7 turnout in summer and daytime in the winter with the odd duvet day when weather is bad well we all want grass in the spring!

Ideally a horse no bigger than 16hh due to size of paddocks and stable. And I must ask that he/she has no vices ie cribbing/windsurfing ect."


----------



## dominobrown (26 May 2018)

Its soooo annoying when you want to ride your horse and its gone windsurfing instead....


----------



## scats (26 May 2018)

dominobrown said:



			Its soooo annoying when you want to ride your horse and its gone windsurfing instead....
		
Click to expand...

 I just choked on my toast...!


----------



## poiuytrewq (26 May 2018)

Whats so wrong with that? My horse loves a days windsurfing....


----------



## FrecklesTheCat (26 May 2018)

I want a windsurfing horse now


----------



## rachk89 (26 May 2018)

I keep seeing someone on FB posting asking for someone to give them or loan them a horse for free.

Then said they had one and could people give them stuff for free as they couldn't afford it.

And has recently started posting again asking for another horse..


----------



## TPO (27 May 2018)

Nasicus said:



			I was going to say that, but held my tongue 

Click to expand...

Now Emily King only wants 40k to buy a youngster &#55357;&#56900;


----------



## Sleipnir (28 May 2018)

Just saw this on a local sales site:

"Looking for a pleasure riding horse, suitable for children and beginners. Must be safe with traffic and while hacking. 10-18 years old. Must be close to /location/. Will buy for a reasonable price, no more than 100 euros."


----------



## JulesRules (30 May 2018)

Just seen one 
"14.1 Blue and white cob. 

Inbox for details. No joy riders or day trippers. This is hard enough as it is. Only message if interested"

Well how the heck am I supposed to know if I'm interested as you haven't even  told me it's age or sex, let alone anything at all useful about what it's done or it's suitability  for any given activity!


----------



## scats (30 May 2018)

JulesRules said:



			Just seen one 
"14.1 Blue and white cob. 

Inbox for details. No joy riders or day trippers. This is hard enough as it is. Only message if interested"

Well how the heck am I supposed to know if I'm interested as you haven't even  told me it's age or sex, let alone anything at all useful about what it's done or it's suitability  for any given activity!
		
Click to expand...

I saw that one!

There was one this morning from a teenager looking for a part loan.  A big list of requirements followed and then something along the lines of dont hold any horses for me if you have one suitable as Im just tying to decide if this is something I want to do as Im still not sure...


----------



## Hepsibah (30 May 2018)

I saw one the other day which went along the lines of: 14hh chunky bay pony, price on VIEWING, no timewasters, hoof kickers or pricefinders...


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (30 May 2018)

Local one:
No joy riders, time wasters or HAPPY HACKERS 

This for a purebred native pony, advertised as a jumper and fun ride pony, so why not hackers who are happy??
However it's also 2 inches overheight so cannot ever do affiliated showing, so ought to be cheaper and in line with other animals of same height.  Price has come down a grand since adverts earlier in year, but still not really reflecting what it ought to be worth.
Grr at the happy hackers bit tho!


----------



## JulesRules (30 May 2018)

I've seen the price finders comment a few times lately. I don't get it. If you want to sell something just tell everyone how much you want for it??!!


----------



## HiPo'sHuman (30 May 2018)

JulesRules said:



			I've seen the price finders comment a few times lately. I don't get it. If you want to sell something just tell everyone how much you want for it??!!
		
Click to expand...

Drives me mad!  Also the wanted posts with no budget - have you got £1000 or £10,000, who the hell knows?


----------



## Gloi (31 May 2018)

"Shetland wanted, must be delivered on Tuesday"   Think someone might be wanting to get a birthday present,


----------



## dibbin (5 June 2018)

This isn't a cheeky one but I've just seen a horse on FB described as a "pie-ball" and found it genuinely hilarious.


----------



## ester (5 June 2018)

screwball has definitely been used and I'm never sure if it's intentional!


----------



## ester (6 June 2018)

Not horsey but posted on an equine page this morning, my comments in bold


Very old stone planter would be worth a lot more if not broken 
But ideal for drainage * (large gaps)* and transport -  *( you can now carry it in 20+ pieces) *
£200

Got damaged putting in position 
Would have been worth thousand as original hand carved stone hundreds of years ago
Now can be far more easily moved and transported * (due to the many pieces) *
As when it had soil in 
It will look good and drain well *(drain very well)*
Won&#8217;t have problem of craning it in position like we did *(phew)*
The lorry keeled over as it was on a hill *(oops)*
Looks great when planted too

It currently looks slightly more like crazy paving. I do hope it gets a nice home!


----------



## SpringArising (6 June 2018)

ester said:



			Not horsey but posted on an equine page this morning, my comments in bold


Very old stone planter would be worth a lot more if not broken 
But ideal for drainage * (large gaps)* and transport -  *( you can now carry it in 20+ pieces) *
£200

Got damaged putting in position 
Would have been worth thousand as original hand carved stone hundreds of years ago
Now can be far more easily moved and transported * (due to the many pieces) *
As when it had soil in 
It will look good and drain well *(drain very well)*
Won&#8217;t have problem of craning it in position like we did *(phew)*
The lorry keeled over as it was on a hill *(oops)*
Looks great when planted too

It currently looks slightly more like crazy paving. I do hope it gets a nice home!
		
Click to expand...

Always makes me eye roll when people say "Would be worth more IF..."

Great, but it's not! It's like when people say "We would have come first IF..."


----------



## Casey76 (6 June 2018)

Sorry this one isn&#8217;t horsey, but certainly got my eyes rolling...




			Hello! Does anyone have children in an elementary school in the Alsace that doesn&#8217;t use a system of punishment and reward? Please PM me. Thank you!! We have a system of &#8216;x&#8217; and flowers changing colors. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Wishfilly (6 June 2018)

Casey76 said:



			Sorry this one isn&#8217;t horsey, but certainly got my eyes rolling...
		
Click to expand...

Am I reading that right? They want a school where their children aren't told off or rewarded? Surely anyone with half a brain can see why that wouldn't work in a classroom!

Nothing especially ridiculous on my fb atm, just a few things that don't make much sense (to me):

-A pony advertised with a "provisional advert", does that mean she's not necessarily for sale, or they'll change the advert if there's no interest?
-A stallion which "throws always very chancy colours", whatever the hell that means!

Also recently saw someone advertising grazing, one of the selling points was that you could hack to a nearby indoor school in 10 minutes. Well, yes you can if you don't mind hacking along a fairly busy (very busy in summer) national speed limit B road. I know the area very well as I used to work near there, and would never personally hack a horse along that road and I'm 99% sure there wouldn't be an alternative route. It's a fairly horsey area and I have never seen anyone hack along that road (cross it, yes, but not hack along it). The thing is, if you drove to view the grazing you'd realize it's not really a road you can take a horse along- so why even bother putting it in the advert?


----------



## Theocat (7 June 2018)

Options advice please I rescued n bought a little pony got told he was 5 turns out he's 12 he's had nothing at all done with him I do not know any history he wasn't microchipped etc he's a nervous pony was full of lice etc my intentions were to try get him broken n become a child's pony for my daughter but shes only 3 however I'm thinking cos of his nerves and lack of trust is this possible &#129300; he's had his teeth feet injections microchip passport papers done injections done treat for his lice etc the full works cost a few hundred but cudnt let him stay in the state he was he's due his booster in 2 weeks however I do not have a jockey experienced enough nor small enough to try back him etc do I loan him out sell him etc I'm on a livery yard and also have a retired horse so costs are not cheap if had own field etc wud keep him as a companion but just trying to think what's going to be best but I'm so frightened of where he will end up I'd love to see him be backed etc n loving life just not sure what to do &#128532;&#128532; xx
		
Click to expand...

So ... NOT "rescued", just someone taking a chance on picking up a cheap pony. It's cost a few hundred in care and now it can't do a job and she can't cope or give it time, she wants rid. No doubt one of the Facebook numpties will oblige, poor little beggar


----------



## xDundryx (7 June 2018)

This one really got my back up... Person from my old yard advertising their 6yo pony for share/loan. Ok so not only does this owner have no clue about horse ownership (her 2 'pets' haven't seen a farrier since September, not wormed or vaccinated) this pony was bought as a foal and kept in the back garden up until 18months ago and treated like a dog and has no boundaries or respect for people or other horses, tramples his owner and barges his way to the field, kicks out, charges at other geldings walking past, runs through any fencing etc. (he's about 14hh Welsh x gelded late). Its never been broken, another clueless idiot at the yard thinks he's a horse trainer and attempted to break the pony in last year however after tangling him up in long reins gave up on that idea and tried to get on him with no build up. poor little sod went vertical and over backwards. since then won't let anyone so much as get a foot in a stirrup or lean over saddle. Anyway I digress... advert says pony 'hasn't done much however happy for him to jump and go to shows..' No mention of the fact he isn't bloody broken. OH made me sit on my hands and Keep out of it as I've had a bit of grief from some of them and messages sent to him and my sharer (all complete nutters!) argh. stupid woman will get someone killed!!


----------



## sasquatch (7 June 2018)

Wishfilly said:



			Nothing especially ridiculous on my fb atm, just a few things that don't make much sense (to me):

-A pony advertised with a "provisional advert", does that mean she's not necessarily for sale, or they'll change the advert if there's no interest?
-A stallion which "throws always very chancy colours", whatever the hell that means!
		
Click to expand...

I did a provisional advert when I was trying to loan B out, but I made it very clear he wouldn't be available for a full loan (to move yards etc.) until summer and as B was a bit of a hard sell and I wanted to make sure the home he went too was the right place, I knew I'd be better putting something up early lol especially as I never got a lot of interest in B when he was up for part loan and it had taken word of mouth and a few months to find someone.


----------



## only_me (7 June 2018)

Wanted - a loan horse during summer up to 3 days a week. As local to me as possible. 14-16h. Able to jump 90cm as rider is experienced with horses. Must be good to groom and tack up.



If this rider was as experienced as she says then surely she wouldn&#8217;t need a horse to be good to groom... 
and it&#8217;s a share/part loan if only 1-3 days a week, which also sounds a bit like she just wants to ride someone else&#8217;s horse for free instead of paying for lessons at her Riding school...
She says she&#8217;s experienced but the videos of her Riding would very much suggest otherwise!


----------



## abbijay (7 June 2018)

I got this one via messenger at the weekend... 
"looking for a part loan 2 days a week with one weekend day. 14.2 upwards all rounder that I can take to camp in August as already booked and horseless." 
I used to have sharers but I wouldn't have let any of them take my horse for a weekend away after just 2 months of sharing him. and it does sound like once camp is over they might just move on.


----------



## Crackerz (7 June 2018)

Wishfilly said:



			-A stallion which "throws always very chancy colours", whatever the hell that means!
		
Click to expand...

I've seen stallion advertised localish to me with that quote this week on FB! It confused me!


----------



## HeresHoping (7 June 2018)

I am tentatively (very) looking for a new horse so have been keeping a beady eye on the ads. It's obviously silly season as everyone seems to have cheekily put their prices up a good couple of thousand and everywhere I look I am seeing horses that have done nothing, or have potential, or are 9+ with 'scope to go further' for £5k plus. At least three that I have seen have gained £2k in the last three months with nothing on their records.


----------



## only_me (7 June 2018)

HeresHoping said:



			I am tentatively (very) looking for a new horse so have been keeping a beady eye on the ads. It's obviously silly season as everyone seems to have cheekily put their prices up a good couple of thousand and everywhere I look I am seeing horses that have done nothing, or have potential, or are 9+ with 'scope to go further' for £5k plus. At least three that I have seen have gained £2k in the last three months with nothing on their records.
		
Click to expand...

There&#8217;s a nice 6 year old 15h horse for sale atm for 2k on NI page. I&#8217;d be tempted to buy for a summer project, is nicely made and sound. Do you want the link? Could be a good worker or if has potential to measure could be worth more!


----------



## HeresHoping (7 June 2018)

only_me said:



			There&#8217;s a nice 6 year old 15h horse for sale atm for 2k on NI page. I&#8217;d be tempted to buy for a summer project, is nicely made and sound. Do you want the link? Could be a good worker or if has potential to measure could be worth more!
		
Click to expand...

That's very kind, but too small, I am afraid. I am looking for something 16 - 16.2 to share with my son - he's 6'1 (and just 14). I'm looking for something with a bit of bone, too (not full cob, probably ID x). Won't be in a position to buy, though, for another month or so (I said it was tentative), as our house sale needs to complete.


----------



## Wishfilly (7 June 2018)

Just seen quite an upsetting on on some groups local to me- 

18yo pony who "needs her back looked at" for sale as the owners can't look after her anymore.

I understand that people have their circumstances change and things happen, but I honestly can't imagine putting a pony of that age up for sale, with a potentially serious problem, without at least getting a vet in first.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (10 June 2018)

Just seen one...my mare has lots of sarcoids. She was treated with Liverpool cream last time and she didn't like it. Now she has developed more sarcoids and warts in different places. My question is, as she has really good bloodlines I'd like to breed from her. Can a foal catch the sarcoids and can you recommend anywhere for cheap AI. I'm treating the new sarcoids with Thuja  cream. 

One of the replies suggested turmeric because the owner was seeing huge improvements by treating his gelding with it.

*sigh*


----------



## Ambers Echo (14 June 2018)

This type of ad is not exactly cheeky or ridiculous but i don't get them.... I may be missing something!

"Horse MUST GO due to (insert: need his stabe, new horse arriving, changed circumstances etc). Priced to sell quickly. Available at £xxxxx  if goes by the weekend."

  What are they going to do with him after the weekend? Put his price back up??

Not the same as price will increase with increased training or things like that.

Perhaps they have a plan B (turn the horse away if doesn't sell ot whatever. But usually the same ad reappears a week or 2 later with an even lower FINAL OFFER or SALE ENDS SOON type price. Horses aren't sofas!!


----------



## jumbyjack (14 June 2018)

I love this thread, the cheek of some people is astounding. Re the chancy colours comment, it's a traveller term for good or unusual colours.


----------



## MuffettMischief (14 June 2018)

Saw one yesterday and was totally gobsmacked. Owner going travelling for 2 months and wants someone to full loan her 2 horses for 2 months. Must be experienced, do this and that and pay for it all!


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (14 June 2018)

Seen one the past few weeks all over the local Facebook groups:
"4 year old tb needs to go due to loss of interest" with the same woman posting in all the groups "project horse wanted".


----------



## Chuffy99 (14 June 2018)

On local fab page Wanted 2 shetlands, must only be 2 mares or mare and gelding or two geldings, doesn&#8217;t that equate to two anything&#8217;s. OK could be stallions I guess


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 June 2018)

Chuffy99 said:



			On local fab page Wanted 2 shetlands, must only be 2 mares or mare and gelding or two geldings, doesn&#8217;t that equate to two anything&#8217;s. OK could be stallions I guess
		
Click to expand...

It would just be easier to say no stallions!


----------



## sallyg (14 June 2018)

Recent sighting on a local group
Saddle for sale, price at the top of the Facebook advert £450, a few details then lower down in the advert "would accept £425" 
Erm.. well no one's going t offer you £450 now for it so what was the point in putting that at the top of the advert?!


----------



## poiuytrewq (15 June 2018)

In reply to someone going to look at a pony, their first ever horse purchase. 

Dont buy the first one you see, unless you have seen others first

&#128514;&#128514;
Made my day! 
No one else seemed to find it funny though, all the replies were very indignant people who bought the first horse they saw and it was the greatest horse ever.


----------



## dibbin (27 June 2018)

New winner - "has never bucked, reared, kicked or bitten". There's literally a photo of it rearing (with a rider on) in the advert.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (27 June 2018)

Wanted: 7.5t lorry must be stalled for 3-4 horses and must have full living for 4. Nothing ancient please but no stupid prices either. must have a years plate, budget £5K


----------



## Clodagh (27 June 2018)

MotherOfChickens said:



			Wanted: 7.5t lorry must be stalled for 3-4 horses and must have full living for 4. Nothing ancient please but no stupid prices either. must have a years plate, budget £5K
		
Click to expand...

Did you post that one. :-0


----------



## Clodagh (27 June 2018)

dibbin said:



			New winner - "has never bucked, reared, kicked or bitten". There's literally a photo of it rearing (with a rider on) in the advert.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic!!


----------



## ycbm (27 June 2018)

MotherOfChickens said:



			Wanted: 7.5t lorry must be stalled for 3-4 horses and must have full living for 4. Nothing ancient please but no stupid prices either. must have a years plate, budget £5K
		
Click to expand...

Depending on what they call ancient, they need a 1, 2 or a 3 between the £ and the 5


----------



## LaurenBay (27 June 2018)

Someone selling their Horse as they want something to compete at a higher level, ends the advert to say they will switch for a mare and foal. The next day advert goes up to say Horse still for sale as no time for Horses but would consider something that can go and compete at a higher level. Seems the advert has appeared several times since all different reasons and asking for different types of Horses in return. Weird.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (27 June 2018)

Clodagh said:



			Did you post that one. :-0
		
Click to expand...

pmsl-although I should perhaps offer them mine


----------



## MotherOfChickens (27 June 2018)

ycbm said:



			Depending on what they call ancient, they need a 1, 2 or a 3 between the £ and the 5       

Click to expand...

quite. not sure you can get a 7.5t that could do al that anyway!


----------



## MuffettMischief (27 June 2018)

Saw a cracker this morning on FB. 16.3 companion or project. Must stay at her yard and she will allow you to pay reduced livery costs....

Hmmm....


----------



## miss_c (27 June 2018)

dibbin said:



			New winner - "has never bucked, reared, kicked or bitten". There's literally a photo of it rearing (with a rider on) in the advert.
		
Click to expand...

Most definitely a winner!!!


----------



## JulesRules (10 July 2018)

Wanted - horse to loan.

I've only ridden a horse twice so I would need to be shown what to do but I'm a quick learner. Happy to make a financial contribution. 


I've replied saying try a riding school!!


----------



## Annagain (10 July 2018)

This isn't horsey but I saw a sign at the weekend that really tickled me. It was at a little petting zoo and the entrance was down some steps....

"Disabled access avaalible. Please ask inside."


----------



## cobsarefab (11 July 2018)

Just seen this pop up on my feed. A little ambitious I'd say.

"me and the bf are looking for two horse to be apart of the family full time not looking to sell on or make any money off them looking to give them a full time loving home for ever not looking to spend a lot looking for something under 500 pound we also looking for am riding and tack stuff that any one selling or gifting also looking for horses close to pontypridd or someone with transport to deliver the horses hopeing to buy 2 horses at the same time many thanks"


----------



## Chinchilla (11 July 2018)

cobsarefab said:



			Just seen this pop up on my feed. A little ambitious I'd say.

"me and the bf are looking for two horse to be apart of the family full time not looking to sell on or make any money off them looking to give them a full time loving home for ever not looking to spend a lot looking for something under 500 pound we also looking for am riding and tack stuff that any one selling or gifting also looking for horses close to pontypridd or someone with transport to deliver the horses hopeing to buy 2 horses at the same time many thanks"
		
Click to expand...

^ the definition of optimism. 
Although if anyone IS "gifting" tack, gift it to me.


----------



## JulesRules (11 July 2018)

Chinchilla said:



			^ the definition of optimism. 
Although if anyone IS "gifting" tack, gift it to me. 

Click to expand...

I saw this too. I replied saying if you can't afford to spend more than 500 and you need to be gifted tack, are you sure you can afford to keep 2 horses.

Think post has been deleted now.


----------



## JulesRules (12 July 2018)

Poster above is back. They have reworded their post to sound less cheapskate/skint. However I'm not sure where you can find a 16.5 horse these days &#128514;&#128514;

Looking for 2 horse for about £500 each close to pontypridd area or can deliver for extra fuel cost   
Must be broken  ........... looking for something over 15. to about 16.5
Comes with tack if possible or some tack dont matter about breed but would like deatils on horse if you can many thanks


----------



## southerncomfort (12 July 2018)

I saw a very similar one the other.  Lady asking for 2 cobs for her and a friend, maximum £1000 for the pair must come with tack etc.  No other specifications/requirements, just 2 horses with tack please!


----------



## Chinchilla (12 July 2018)

Oh dear....I suppose it would be rude to tell them within six months of owning our "free" horse we had a £2000 vet bill.....
Also, if anyone really DOES have tack to give away, give it to Bransby Horses please http://bransbyhorses.co.uk/


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 July 2018)

One appeared on my time line yesterday asking for a bombproof Shetland, including tack for free for their kids to play with. A field with a shelter to keep it in too is also required. 

Some people are absolute jokers!


----------



## ihatework (12 July 2018)

Corker the other day.
Nice warmblood/sporthorse - 4 years old, unbroken.
Offered on a 6 month loan due to owners pregnancy. With the caveat that loaner must be very experienced at breaking, bringing in and competing young horses.


----------



## Sheep (13 July 2018)

I saw a post where the OP had 'ingeniously' stuck mint humbugs together, and built them round one of the hanging cylindrical likit holders.
It was deleted before I had a chance to comment, sadly!


----------



## *Sahara (15 July 2018)

cobsarefab said:



			Just seen this pop up on my feed. A little ambitious I'd say.

"me and the bf are looking for two horse to be apart of the family full time not looking to sell on or make any money off them looking to give them a full time loving home for ever not looking to spend a lot looking for something under 500 pound we also looking for am riding and tack stuff that any one selling or gifting also looking for horses close to pontypridd or someone with transport to deliver the horses hopeing to buy 2 horses at the same time many thanks"
		
Click to expand...

No words


----------



## dibbin (15 July 2018)

Best one so far today:

Stirrup leathers. 160cm. Never used. £90. BOUGHT 25 YEARS AGO.

What??


----------



## Gloi (15 July 2018)

On an ad today a pony was "Good at lounging" . Yeah, I have one like that too


----------



## JulesRules (16 July 2018)

Lol at the above. My horse excels at Lounging too.

On another note the person from the post just above who wants two horses for a grand including tack is back with a new reworded ad:

*** WANTED***
Project horses 
From 14 and above
Cash waiting but low budget 
Instant decision and able to deliver
Dont mine quirks as Long as declared 
3yr 
Please inbox me details and pics
ALSO looking for tack as well


----------



## Clodagh (16 July 2018)

ihatework said:



			Corker the other day.
Nice warmblood/sporthorse - 4 years old, unbroken.
Offered on a 6 month loan due to owners pregnancy. With the caveat that loaner must be very experienced at breaking, bringing in and competing young horses.
		
Click to expand...

You have to take your hat off to them, really.


----------



## deb_l222 (16 July 2018)

dibbin said:



			Best one so far today:

Stirrup leathers. 160cm. Never used. £90. BOUGHT 25 YEARS AGO.

What??
		
Click to expand...

They probably think they're vintage!!  Same principle as these ridiculous folk trying to flog C&A handbags on eBay for hundreds of pounds because they are '80's' chic 

Do they not know I still have a C&A sweatshirt and LOADS of stuff from BHS, although that's still relatively new in my opinion.


----------



## rachk89 (16 July 2018)

Seen one recently that's more tragic than anything.

Girl trying to give away her old horse that has cancer, is lame and had other issues as well and got angry when people told her to put it down. Thankfully someone took the mare, kind of hope they put her down though to end her suffering.


----------



## BenvardenRach2 (16 July 2018)

cobsarefab said:



			Just seen this pop up on my feed. A little ambitious I'd say.

"me and the bf are looking for two horse to be apart of the family full time not looking to sell on or make any money off them looking to give them a full time loving home for ever not looking to spend a lot looking for something under 500 pound we also looking for am riding and tack stuff that any one selling or gifting also looking for horses close to pontypridd or someone with transport to deliver the horses hopeing to buy 2 horses at the same time many thanks"
		
Click to expand...

You must be close to me i'm near pontypridd  
just a little ambitious, oh heck haha


----------



## Quadro (16 July 2018)

Saw a lady looking for  crackle bridle at the weekend. Snap or pop might do the same job?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 July 2018)

rachk89 said:



			Seen one recently that's more tragic than anything.

Girl trying to give away her old horse that has cancer, is lame and had other issues as well and got angry when people told her to put it down. Thankfully someone took the mare, kind of hope they put her down though to end her suffering.
		
Click to expand...

I saw that one. Thankfully an old owner took the pony back to end her days. Some people are just so selfish!


----------



## dominobrown (16 July 2018)

Was it a fell pony?
She has other horses... or was looking for another horse to ride so not exactly so desperate and fallen on hard times etc to look after the poor old pony.
She has loads of people standing up for her as well and it's not allowed to be spoken of on the fell pony page.
So angry at pathetic individuals like that. Poor poor pony.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 July 2018)

dominobrown said:



			Was it a fell pony?
She has other horses... or was looking for another horse to ride so not exactly so desperate and fallen on hard times etc to look after the poor old pony.
She has loads of people standing up for her as well and it's not allowed to be spoken of on the fell pony page.
So angry at pathetic individuals like that. Poor poor pony.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah the poor Fell pony! No one in their right minds would give or sell her another horse!


----------



## cobsarefab (19 July 2018)

Another little gem that popped up today with a an ambitious ad

"Any horses above 15hh for sale under £500 preferably included tack something straight forward and gentle as wanted to get back into it &#55357;&#56856;"


----------



## sarahann1 (20 July 2018)

cob is unfit, and rider hasn't sat on him for nearly two years but he was happy to pop across diagonal lines in a lesson of 6 horses yesterday! Only £3k people, put the word out and lets find this boy an active home! (edited by me to remove rider and horse name). 

Yep...£3k for an unfit cob, no idea of height, age, life experiences, no pictures of it stood with or without tack, no flatwork videos, just a couple of sketchy videos showing a rider working blimin hard to get anything from said cob jumping a couple of jumps. &#128580;&#129335;*&#9792;&#65039; If its such a great cob, show it off properly!!


----------



## exracehorse (24 July 2018)

On Suffolk site.                         Based in Kirton off the A14 towards Felixstowe.

17.2 Tb gelding 14 y/o

He is pretty much retired / semi retired. He needs basic care and lots of affection and love. Im putting feelers out for someone to come and look after him, most but not all of the time, Im not asking for financial contribution simply time. 

He is easy to look after but really values affection and love. I simply just need someone to help me out.  If anyone is genuinely interested please get in touch with me.


----------



## Penny Less (24 July 2018)

that post to me is not ridiculous it would have suited me down to the ground if it had been near me ! I just want contact and day to day doing a horse to keep my hand in, and no financial contribution would be great !


----------



## Snowfilly (24 July 2018)

exracehorse said:



			On Suffolk site.                         Based in Kirton off the A14 towards Felixstowe.

17.2 Tb gelding 14 y/o

He is pretty much retired / semi retired. He needs basic care and lots of affection and love. I&#8217;m putting feelers out for someone to come and look after him, most but not all of the time, I&#8217;m not asking for financial contribution simply time. 

He is easy to look after but really values affection and love. I simply just need someone to help me out.  If anyone is genuinely interested please get in touch with me.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, now I can think of a few people this would suit. Know a couple of people who enjoy the fussing and grooming side but not riding through injury and old age. Local to me a 72 year old lady was advertising that she wanted to spend time with a horse because her last one had been put down and she's got a couple of elderly ones to play about with now.

It's surprising the number of people who don't want to ride!


----------



## DirectorFury (1 August 2018)

Todays winner: 
'I&#8217;m starting to look around for a new horse as I am to big for mine now, I&#8217;m an experienced teenage rider and have been around horses all my life

I&#8217;m looking for around 13-14hh and 5+ years (NO STALLIONS OR COLTS) must not suffer form any illness, not dangerous or have any vices (eg rearing, bolting and so on) easy to collect from field, good with other horses. Not to strong but easy going. 
looking for something with experience in jumping and cross country will be going to a 5* home with lots of company 
Budget of around £500'

Accompanied by loads of photos of her riding hatless in inappropriate tack and on bad ground.
She's missing a zero off the budget for a horse that fits all of those criteria!


----------



## Amber905 (2 August 2018)

I was selling my well-trained all around horse and had a girl ask me if i'd loan it... after going through a 50 minute conversation with her explaining my horse, loan agreements (take my horse, no loan fees but you pay board as its a distance away) and me telling her to talk to coach etc. She comes back a few days later says she loves him, she'll take him, only if I can pay her board as she needs to stay at the barn and doesn't have all the money... mind you, she wasn't a trainer and she was 4 hours away &#129315;


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (5 August 2018)

Not cheeky or rediculous, just completely irresponsible.

Lost horse bolted with tack on  Ainsdale beach towards Formby. Someone commented the horse had a broken bridle but was near a herd of other horses, close but standing apart.
Other people replied saying have you called to tell them where the mare is, other people are relived horse has been seen and found, if not caught. Turns out the person who reported the sighting had read it in the tarot, not actually seen the horse.


----------



## miss_c (5 August 2018)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			Turns out the person who reported the sighting had read it in the tarot, not actually seen the horse.
		
Click to expand...

What the hell?!  Mental!


----------



## Talism4n (5 August 2018)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			Turns out the person who reported the sighting had read it in the tarot, not actually seen the horse.
		
Click to expand...

I saw this, apparently she had very helpfully called the owner to tell them she had "seen" the horse with her tarot. I can't even begin to imagine how infuriating it would be to answer that call - the relief of hearing the horse has been seen only to realise precious time has been wasted listening to absolute nonsense.


----------



## Gloi (5 August 2018)

I think it's been caught now. Always worried me riding on the beach where the horse might end up if we parted company and there's a hell of a lot of beach at Formby.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (5 August 2018)

And for anyone interested, it wasn't anywhere near any other horses...so Tarot reader obviously saw a different horse.


----------



## Dave's Mam (5 August 2018)

Utter knob.


----------



## ester (6 August 2018)

looking for a experiened and competent rider to come ride our 15hh Connemara on a regular basis must be aged between late teens to 40 years old and weigh no more than 11 stone
		
Click to expand...


*whispers, what happens when you hit 41? is it something I should know about? :eek3:


----------



## holeymoley (6 August 2018)

Not me but I seen this advert-

Looking for a SINGLE trailer.. blah blah... 

Response -
I have a double 505.... 

&#129320;


----------



## ester (6 August 2018)

That happens all the time with stuff, people with very specific requirements! Essentially they are just presuming other people are reading the thread.


----------



## Annagain (13 August 2018)

Not ridiculous as such, just heartbreaking. This poor horse sounds like he is screaming that something's wrong and nobody is listening to him (names edited out by me). At least this owner is honest about him and seems to want to find him the right home, probsbly after being duped into buying him herself. 

EXPERIENCED RIDER ONLY/COMPANION
**** is a 22 year old bright bay warmblood standing 16&#8217;1, don&#8217;t be out off my his age as this horse has plenty more time under his belt. **** is not a novice ride and I can&#8217;t express this enough, **** will require an experienced knowledgable rider as he didn&#8217;t have the best of pasts and since having **** and speaking to old owners it&#8217;s been brought to light that **** was passed from pillar to post through the years and suffered some trauma with a past owner, so it&#8217;s paramount that he has a forever home. **** had been out of ridden work for 9 months but just recently has been restarted, **** is very good with voice commands and has been lunged with and without tack on and has had a rider back him/walk and trot him, **** is strong willed and knows how to test his rider, in the past he has known to rear but we have experienced none of this since bringing him back into work, **** is very forward going and your typical prancy pretty gelding but he gets very distressed leaving the ménage gate and will try napping or running backwards to get back to the exit, and will threaten to get the rider off, having said this there are some good parts of **** back when he was in continuous work, **** had attended beach rides with an old owner and hacked regular but was known to enjoy company rather than being alone, **** was trained to showjump with BSJA even though we found no records of him, he has beautiful scope and is still clearing 3ft blocks with plenty of scope, **** previous owners said he would be perfect for anyone who would enjoy the show ring but would require a strong rider due to him being fizzy and strong. **** was trained with natural horsemanship/parelli on the ground, **** is a gentle giant loves nothing more than a brush and to be fussed with, **** is currently barefoot and picks up all hooves without a fuss. **** would also do well as a companion as he loves being out with his herd. **** will be coming with his whole collection of rugs/headcollars. I will he coming to view any homes and be requiring references so that I know he is going to a suitable home and not ending up in the wrong hands again, reason for selling as I don&#8217;t have the experience to bring him on myself and lack of rider to continue his education. Can provide any videos or extra information needed or required. Price asking for is £400 to ensure good home. Based *********


----------



## DirectorFury (13 August 2018)

annagain said:



			Not ridiculous as such, just heartbreaking. This poor horse sounds like he is screaming that something's wrong and nobody is listening to him (names edited out by me). At least this owner is honest about him and seems to want to find him the right home, probsbly after being duped into buying him herself. 
[...]
		
Click to expand...

Christ, with a price like that he's probably going to end up with an idiot or a dodgy dealer .


----------



## Annagain (13 August 2018)

It's so sad that he doesn't seen to have found even one person who understands (or even listens to) him.


----------



## SallyBatty (13 August 2018)

ester said:



			*whispers, what happens when you hit 41? is it something I should know about? :eek3:
		
Click to expand...

They obviously think we are too old to ride after that, lol. I didn't even get my own horse until I was 50!


----------



## deb_l222 (13 August 2018)

annagain said:



			Not ridiculous as such, just heartbreaking. This poor horse sounds like he is screaming that something's wrong and nobody is listening to him (names edited out by me). At least this owner is honest about him and seems to want to find him the right home, probsbly after being duped into buying him herself. 

EXPERIENCED RIDER ONLY/COMPANION
**** is a 22 year old bright bay warmblood standing 161, dont be out off my his age as this horse has plenty more time under his belt. **** is not a novice ride and I cant express this enough, **** will require an experienced knowledgable rider as he didnt have the best of pasts and since having **** and speaking to old owners its been brought to light that **** was passed from pillar to post through the years and suffered some trauma with a past owner, so its paramount that he has a forever home. **** had been out of ridden work for 9 months but just recently has been restarted, **** is very good with voice commands and has been lunged with and without tack on and has had a rider back him/walk and trot him, **** is strong willed and knows how to test his rider, in the past he has known to rear but we have experienced none of this since bringing him back into work, **** is very forward going and your typical prancy pretty gelding but he gets very distressed leaving the ménage gate and will try napping or running backwards to get back to the exit, and will threaten to get the rider off, having said this there are some good parts of **** back when he was in continuous work, **** had attended beach rides with an old owner and hacked regular but was known to enjoy company rather than being alone, **** was trained to showjump with BSJA even though we found no records of him, he has beautiful scope and is still clearing 3ft blocks with plenty of scope, **** previous owners said he would be perfect for anyone who would enjoy the show ring but would require a strong rider due to him being fizzy and strong. **** was trained with natural horsemanship/parelli on the ground, **** is a gentle giant loves nothing more than a brush and to be fussed with, **** is currently barefoot and picks up all hooves without a fuss. **** would also do well as a companion as he loves being out with his herd. **** will be coming with his whole collection of rugs/headcollars. I will he coming to view any homes and be requiring references so that I know he is going to a suitable home and not ending up in the wrong hands again, reason for selling as I dont have the experience to bring him on myself and lack of rider to continue his education. Can provide any videos or extra information needed or required. Price asking for is £400 to ensure good home. Based *********
		
Click to expand...


You see, if I had my retirement livery, this is the sort of horse I would look for and he would happily be allowed to live out the rest of his days in blissful retirement (in a massive herd) without ever having to fret about anyone getting on his back again.  Such is life, I'm not rich enough to have such an establishment


----------



## Nepenthe (14 August 2018)

Today's ridiculous post is a woman teaching her horse how to strike out with a front leg.   I suspect she's trying to teach it to stand with a hoof on a step but it's hard to tell.    Having had experience of a few horses taught to do things with their front legs (such as begging for treats), the risk of being kneecapped is real.

Don't teach your horse dangerous tricks, people.


----------



## HiPo'sHuman (14 August 2018)

Nepenthe said:



			Today's ridiculous post is a woman teaching her horse how to strike out with a front leg.   I suspect she's trying to teach it to stand with a hoof on a step but it's hard to tell.    Having had experience of a few horses taught to do things with their front legs (such as begging for treats), the risk of being kneecapped is real.

Don't teach your horse dangerous tricks, people.
		
Click to expand...

Is this the one on the Highland Pony Group?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (25 August 2018)

On a racehorse rehoming post for one straight out of training- would he be suitable for a novice just starting out? 

No. No he would not. Yes he may be a truly amazing horse but he has still spent 7 years as a racehorse first!


----------



## Chinchilla (25 August 2018)

"Help please vets! 5 month old foal has started losing weight. She was weaned last month and the mare sold. She is eating great on feed and unlimited hay and grass. I haven&#8217;t wormed her yet. What&#8217;s the best thing to worm with? Anything I can give her to fatten her up? All the other horses in the pasture are fine."

:eek3: poor baby!!


----------



## JulesRules (26 August 2018)

Just seen a wanted

Want a 15hh- 15.2 cob to hack alone and in company and good to school. Suitable for a novice teenager coming off riding school horses. Budget £850.

I was very polite and suggested they may need to review their Budget!


----------



## Denbob (27 August 2018)

*WANTED*

16hh plus schoolmaster/mistress type, must be able to be ridden by a novice and step it up for a more advanced rider

Budget £1500


----------



## Ceifer (27 August 2018)

See so many of these. 

I have one and believe me she did not cost £1500 quid!


----------



## rallan15 (27 August 2018)

Looking for someone to help look after my horse: on a Saturday (with potential for other days according to my work rota or holidays). No contribution required but you must be calm, confident and knowledgeable. He is a gentle boy, standing at 16.3hh and although not a &#8216;plod&#8217; he is fairly sensible and good in traffic. I would like someone who could help turn him out/bring him in and help with mucking out that day. His field is only a few minutes from his stable and his hay and bedding etc are in the stable block. You would need transport as the yard is not on a bus route. If you are interested in helping with this special boy, please contact me for further details.

I know there are people out there that want to groom and just spend time with the horse instead of ride but you would expect to be paid for this considering you're literally doing all the work.


----------



## JulesRules (28 August 2018)

rallan15 said:



			Looking for someone to help look after my horse: on a Saturday (with potential for other days according to my work rota or holidays). No contribution required but you must be calm, confident and knowledgeable. He is a gentle boy, standing at 16.3hh and although not a &#8216;plod&#8217; he is fairly sensible and good in traffic. I would like someone who could help turn him out/bring him in and help with mucking out that day. His field is only a few minutes from his stable and his hay and bedding etc are in the stable block. You would need transport as the yard is not on a bus route. If you are interested in helping with this special boy, please contact me for further details.

I know there are people out there that want to groom and just spend time with the horse instead of ride but you would expect to be paid for this considering you're literally doing all the work.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds to me like they are offering riding otherwise why mention he is good in traffic? Just a fairly normal share arrangement. In fact, one not requiring a financial contribution. Sounds a nice option for someone to me.


----------



## rallan15 (28 August 2018)

JulesRules said:



			Sounds to me like they are offering riding otherwise why mention he is good in traffic? Just a fairly normal share arrangement. In fact, one not requiring a financial contribution. Sounds a nice option for someone to me.
		
Click to expand...

Goes on to say hes got an old hip injury so only short walks down the road.


----------



## Antw23uk (28 August 2018)

Denzel2017 said:



			*WANTED*

16hh plus schoolmaster/mistress type, must be able to be ridden by a novice and step it up for a more advanced rider

Budget £1500
		
Click to expand...

If you are INCREDIBLY lucky and in the right place at the right time this horse does exist ... but from a wanted advert .. no chance!


----------



## Pinkvboots (28 August 2018)

ester said:



			*whispers, what happens when you hit 41? is it something I should know about? :eek3:
		
Click to expand...

you obviously become a shrivelled up incapable person not worthy of even being near a horse lol!


----------



## redapple (28 August 2018)

Seen today....

"Half bread Filly yearling for sale £250 in Doncaster"

And the other half is......


----------



## Denbob (28 August 2018)

redapple said:



			Seen today....

"Half bread Filly yearling for sale £250 in Doncaster"

And the other half is......
		
Click to expand...

Ah that's strictly knead to know


----------



## Mrs B (28 August 2018)

redapple said:



			Seen today....

"Half bread Filly yearling for sale £250 in Doncaster"

And the other half is......
		
Click to expand...

Presume it's a cob ...


----------



## pixie (28 August 2018)

Maybe Hovis sired it?


----------



## Cowpony (28 August 2018)

Mrs B said:



			Presume it's a cob ... 

Click to expand...

Doesn't cost a lot of dough though.....


----------



## windand rain (28 August 2018)

Jam maybe


----------



## Mrs B (28 August 2018)

windand rain said:



			Jam maybe
		
Click to expand...

Likes to roll?


----------



## JulesRules (28 August 2018)

Cowpony said:



			Doesn't cost a lot of dough though.....
		
Click to expand...

Wonder if it can be kept in a barm


----------



## Annagain (29 August 2018)

She might not look much at the moment but will probably be a late bloomer.


----------



## HiPo'sHuman (29 August 2018)

annagain said:



			She might not look much at the moment but will probably be a late bloomer.
		
Click to expand...

She'll be second to naan...


----------



## Beausmate (29 August 2018)

HiPo'sHuman said:



			She'll be second to naan...
		
Click to expand...

Doubt it.  More likely the sort that loafs around in the field.


----------



## Cowpony (29 August 2018)

Beausmate said:



			Doubt it.  More likely the sort that loafs around in the field.
		
Click to expand...

Could be a bit kneedy though.


----------



## Flicker (29 August 2018)

She&#8217;s got a lot to prove, with an ad like that.


----------



## Dave's Mam (29 August 2018)

Might rise to the occasion & prove to be a well bread cob.


----------



## Ceifer (30 August 2018)

Job advert For an experienced groom
Must be able to clip and turn out to a high standard. School young horses, lunge, hack. Capable of sole charge and drive a lorry. 
No accommodation or space for horse. 
5 1/2 day week
£250.00 

Ok so no defined hours there but assume being horsey it&#8217;s full 5 days plus the half at worse case scenario that&#8217;s £5.68 an hour.


----------



## Woah (30 August 2018)

Ceifer said:



			Job advert For an experienced groom
Must be able to clip and turn out to a high standard. School young horses, lunge, hack. Capable of sole charge and drive a lorry. 
No accommodation or space for horse. 
5 1/2 day week
£250.00 

Ok so no defined hours there but assume being horsey it&#8217;s full 5 days plus the half at worse case scenario that&#8217;s £5.68 an hour.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like my dream job HA HA! They wouldn't win any turnout classes though   LOL


----------



## HiPo'sHuman (30 August 2018)

Well now I want to stuff my fat face with tonnes of bread :/


----------



## Annagain (30 August 2018)

Wait till we start on the cheese puns to go with it. Brielieve me, I have plenty.


----------



## Denbob (30 August 2018)

Just seen an absolute heartbreaker 

"Still for sale due to time wasters, 13'2 pony looking for home where she can be a companion. She is lame in trot due to ligament damage. She may recover with the right facilities as she has been resting for 6 months and is improving. Loves to be brushed and fussed, she is gentle with kids and animals never kicked or bit. She is barefoot. She is good in traffic. Before injury she has been to pony clubs and done showjumping around 70cm. 200ono. Would like to keep in contact as home is important"


----------



## abbijay (30 August 2018)

annagain said:



			Wait till we start on the cheese puns to go with it. Brielieve me, I have plenty.
		
Click to expand...

Please tread Caerphilly before getting into Cheese puns, most people don't give Edam for what others think of the puns so you'd cheddar be ready for the backlash!


----------



## Annagain (30 August 2018)

abbijay said:



			Please tread Caerphilly before getting into Cheese puns, most people don't give Edam for what others think of the puns so you'd cheddar be ready for the backlash!
		
Click to expand...

Ah, but if you find the right one, you get a gouda laugh.


----------



## Penny Less (30 August 2018)

You lot are crackers


----------



## Annagain (30 August 2018)

Penny Less said:



			You lot are crackers
		
Click to expand...

I've got feta ones than that.


----------



## abbijay (30 August 2018)

Penny Less said:



			You lot are crackers
		
Click to expand...

Actually we're all very mature


----------



## SpringArising (1 September 2018)

This one is interesting... https://www.horsemart.co.uk/16-3hh-9-yo-chesnut-gelding-perminantly-lame-in-3-legs/Horses/540745 

Price is surely a mistake?!


----------



## DirectorFury (1 September 2018)

SpringArising said:



			This one is interesting... https://www.horsemart.co.uk/16-3hh-9-yo-chesnut-gelding-perminantly-lame-in-3-legs/Horses/540745 

Price is surely a mistake?!
		
Click to expand...

I'm 99% sure that horse is with a dodgy dealer and the linked advert is of the same price he is advertised at to bring attention to the situation. So you search for horse within that price range of that colour and size etc. this 'warning' advert will come up alongside the dodgy dealer advert .


----------



## maisie06 (1 September 2018)

SpringArising said:



			This one is interesting... https://www.horsemart.co.uk/16-3hh-9-yo-chesnut-gelding-perminantly-lame-in-3-legs/Horses/540745 

Price is surely a mistake?!
		
Click to expand...

A bullet would cost less than a quid and would do the poor animal a favour...how can people be so stupid?


----------



## ycbm (1 September 2018)

annagain said:



			I've got feta ones than that.
		
Click to expand...

I'm tempted to make a brie f  foray into this thread.

But I'm afraid i'd set you Laughing, Cow.


----------



## rachk89 (2 September 2018)

Denzel2017 said:



			Just seen an absolute heartbreaker 

"Still for sale due to time wasters, 13'2 pony looking for home where she can be a companion. She is lame in trot due to ligament damage. She may recover with the right facilities as she has been resting for 6 months and is improving. Loves to be brushed and fussed, she is gentle with kids and animals never kicked or bit. She is barefoot. She is good in traffic. Before injury she has been to pony clubs and done showjumping around 70cm. 200ono. Would like to keep in contact as home is important"
		
Click to expand...

Poor pony.


----------



## Meredith (2 September 2018)

I have just seen this 

Wanted. Looking for a 3.5 ton lorry, would prefer a lorry to a van and would prefer rear loading. Must be able to fit horse on

Imaginative answers on a postcard to....


----------



## teddypops (2 September 2018)

Meredith said:



			I have just seen this 

Wanted. Looking for a 3.5 ton lorry, would prefer a lorry to a van and would prefer rear loading. Must be able to fit horse on

Imaginative answers on a postcard to.... 

Click to expand...

Whats wrong with this?


----------



## Chinchilla (2 September 2018)

teddypops said:



			What&#8217;s wrong with this?
		
Click to expand...

I think the 'must be able to fit a horse on' bit.


----------



## teddypops (2 September 2018)

Chinchilla said:



			I think the 'must be able to fit a horse on' bit.
		
Click to expand...

Really? I read that as she needed a box to fit a horse rather than a pony.


----------



## Chinchilla (2 September 2018)

teddypops said:



			Really? I read that as she needed a box to fit a horse rather than a pony.
		
Click to expand...

I had visions of a horse on the roof when I read the 'on' haha. 
I don't know. Facebook posts are in their own language sometimes so who knows?


----------



## Sheep (8 September 2018)

Just read a good one on Facebook.
Someone is looking for a house to rent (1 - 3 bed) with land (2 - 6 acres) with stables and a school, within 30mins of the city centre, on a bus route, for 700 quid a month.


----------



## only_me (8 September 2018)

Sheep said:



			Just read a good one on Facebook.
Someone is looking for a house to rent (1 - 3 bed) with land (2 - 6 acres) with stables and a school, within 30mins of the city centre, on a bus route, for 700 quid a month.
		
Click to expand...

I was literally about to post about that one! She is seriously dreaming. And within 20mins walk to shops too  I really wanted to post something on her post as well!! Rent for a standard 2bed is going to be around 450-600 at least, without any extras! 

Im about a 20 min walk to small village (approx 2miles), live on a B road and we dont even have a bus on our road lol.  Technically Im also 50min to Belfast city centre as well, but thats 37miles lol.


----------



## Sheep (8 September 2018)

only_me said:



			I was literally about to post about that one! She is seriously dreaming. And within 20mins walk to shops too  I really wanted to post something on her post as well!! Rent for a standard 2bed is going to be around 450-600 at least, without any extras! 

Im about a 20 min walk to small village (approx 2miles), live on a B road and we dont even have a bus on our road lol.  Technically Im also 50min to Belfast city centre as well, but thats 37miles lol.
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen the posts with the mare and youngster for sale from the same person? Curiosity got the better of me and I asked for the price.


----------



## only_me (8 September 2018)

Sheep said:



			Just read a good one on Facebook.
Someone is looking for a house to rent (1 - 3 bed) with land (2 - 6 acres) with stables and a school, within 30mins of the city centre, on a bus route, for 700 quid a month.
		
Click to expand...

I&#8217;ve also just realised she&#8217;s the one selling those palamimos as well, because she wants to make room for a cremello/perlino stallion. You&#8217;d think if you were selling a foal for 8.5k you would get a video of it moving or a proper side on picture of it lol.


----------



## Antw23uk (11 September 2018)

This sounds cheeky to me ... I might be wrong but this is a paid job surely?

Advert: Experienced Help/ Sharer - help wanted to bring on and ride my horse who was backed last year and is hacking out now in company and to help me too! I want someone experienced and confident with youngsters. Must be over 18 and can drive and have their own insurance.I am not looking for someone who needs to be babysat, this pony is not a novice ride as he is young and green, needs regular exercise and to see the world. I have my own yard but only a smallish lunge area. I have another pony so can ride together but I would like him to hack out alone.
I struggle to fit everything in around work, kids and other ponies so looking for a bit if help. you must be reliable and bubbly! I would consider loaning to right person.

Translates to: I cant ride or produce this pony so want free help and instruction. You must be over 18 and insured because if you have an accident on my property I will drag your body out onto the public road and leave you there! Do it all for me please. Im privileged with own yard but too tight to pay for lessons or a professional. I've tried hacking him alone and his ears moved the wrong way so therefore its down to someone else to do this for me just in case he tries to kill me! Basically I have kids and horses so i need a pro rider who is also a nanny and an instructor to give their time for free. Dont let me down i will be making plans to do other things whilst you babysit and produce my horse and please smile and be bubbly otherwise you might scare the kids! Would consider loaning to the right person until he is perfect after all your hard work and then i will have him back at a months notice.


----------



## miss_c (11 September 2018)

Im Looking to buy my first horse. It needs to be a schooling horse between 6-12 years old with a height of between 15.5-17hh. 

Willing to spend around £650. Any tips or ideas please. Thank you


----------



## Antw23uk (11 September 2018)

miss_c said:



			Im Looking to buy my first horse. It needs to be a schooling horse between 6-12 years old with a height of between 15.5-17hh. 

Willing to spend around £650. Any tips or ideas please. Thank you
		
Click to expand...

My top tip .... don't bother wasting your time, lol!


----------



## only_me (11 September 2018)

miss_c said:



			&#8220;I&#8217;m Looking to buy my first horse. It needs to be a schooling horse between 6-12 years old with a height of between 15.5-17hh. 

Willing to spend around £650. Any tips or ideas please. Thank you&#8221;
		
Click to expand...

Someone selling a 10.2 stallion and a 11.2 stallion as perfect ponies for children, £100 each.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 September 2018)

miss_c said:



			Im Looking to buy my first horse. It needs to be a schooling horse between 6-12 years old with a height of between 15.5-17hh. 

Willing to spend around £650. Any tips or ideas please. Thank you
		
Click to expand...

Well maths isn't their strongest subject as they don't understand that 5 isn't half of 4, so 650 probably seems like a very large and generous number to them.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 September 2018)

only_me said:



			Someone selling a 10.2 stallion and a 11.2 stallion as perfect ponies for children, £100 each.
		
Click to expand...

Stallions can be great kids ponies if they are brought up correctly and are kept well with an understanding family. Just because they have balls it doesn't mean they will jump straight onto whatever pony comes along regardless.


----------



## only_me (11 September 2018)

EKW said:



			Stallions can be great kids ponies if they are brought up correctly and are kept well with an understanding family. Just because they have balls it doesn't mean they will jump straight onto whatever pony comes along regardless.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think someone that pays £100 for a pony for their kid (regardless of balls) is going to  experienced?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 September 2018)

only_me said:



			Do you think someone that pays £100 for a pony for their kid (regardless of balls) is going to  experienced?
		
Click to expand...

I've paid less. Someone might well be getting themselves a great bargain even if they choose to geld. Just because something doesn't cost much it doesn't mean to say that the person who is buying it is clueless.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 September 2018)

Someone has actually just asked work's FB page how long we loan our retired horses out for as their horse has just done a ligament and is out for 6 months so they want something to ride in the mean time!

I am so tempted to reply that yes we do but it is £1000 a month, the horse has to stay on our yard, you can only ride it when we say and you have to do what we want with it!

Jeezo! Chancer much! Horses break, that's a part of life!


----------



## Batgirl (11 September 2018)

One that just made me cringe earlier:

Big teddy bear for loan while his mummy goes in for an operation, can't be ridden, just needs teddy cuddles.


----------



## pennyturner (12 September 2018)

EKW said:



			I've paid less. Someone might well be getting themselves a great bargain even if they choose to geld. Just because something doesn't cost much it doesn't mean to say that the person who is buying it is clueless.
		
Click to expand...

Same.  In fact, barring complete numpties, most people looking at the real cheapies do know what they're doing,  because unless you're an idiot, you assume you're going to have to do some work.  

No reason a stallion shouldn't be a suitable child's pony.  Shetlands on the other hand should only be approached by the most experienced of horsepersons


----------



## blitznbobs (14 September 2018)

Popped up on my feed today

Looking for a horse 14.2 to 15.2 max, need something that is 7-10 that knows its job but stil young enough to go out and do stuff. NOTHING GREEN OR REARER OR BUCKES OR BRONCS 
Rider will be a teen just out of a riding school so will be first horse. Want something that can jump and school and that is calm on a hack, easy to handle. Will be going on busy working farm so nothing  will put her in danger) must stable and be fine in a mixed herd! 
No cobs or anything cobby or tbs want something like sports horse price range 1000-2000 !! Based Hartlepool nothing to far away


----------



## FrecklesTheCat (17 September 2018)

"Any show ponies or show hunter ponies out there, first ridden please. No greys or coloureds sorry. Blacks or bays and under the age of 10"

First two suggestions are coloureds and third is grey


----------



## JulesRules (17 September 2018)

"Very good condition Rodney Powell body protector
Not used much just need a little clean as been in storage!

Size 3, I&#8217;m a 10/12 and it fits me . I&#8217;d say from size 10 to 12.
CE mark, EN13158

Adjusting straps on back, shoulders and elasticated sides 

Quite comfy once on, memory foam so will soften with body warmth.

Grab a bargain as they were £100+ new!!

Collection from xxxx
Can send for post office rates"

Picture shows safety label is a 2000. These were last produced in 2011 I think so it's at least 8 years old and the standard isn't valid anymore plus foam degrades over time.

I've commented saying chuck it in the bin!!


----------



## SadKen (17 September 2018)

blitznbobs said:



			Popped up on my feed today

Looking for a horse 14.2 to 15.2 max, need something that is 7-10 that knows its job but stil young enough to go out and do stuff. NOTHING GREEN OR REARER OR BUCKES OR BRONCS 
Rider will be a teen just out of a riding school so will be first horse. Want something that can jump and school and that is calm on a hack, easy to handle. Will be going on busy working farm so nothing  will put her in danger) must stable and be fine in a mixed herd! 
No cobs or anything cobby or tbs want something like sports horse price range 1000-2000 !! Based Hartlepool nothing to far away
		
Click to expand...

'Wanted: free unicorn'.


----------



## Elbie (17 September 2018)

JulesRules said:



			"Very good condition Rodney Powell body protector
Not used much just need a little clean as been in storage!

Size 3, I&#8217;m a 10/12 and it fits me . I&#8217;d say from size 10 to 12.
CE mark, EN13158

Adjusting straps on back, shoulders and elasticated sides 

Quite comfy once on, memory foam so will soften with body warmth.

Grab a bargain as they were £100+ new!!

Collection from xxxx
Can send for post office rates"

Picture shows safety label is a 2000. These were last produced in 2011 I think so it's at least 8 years old and the standard isn't valid anymore plus foam degrades over time.

I've commented saying chuck it in the bin!!
		
Click to expand...

I hate it when people put up sales posts saying needs a clean. Well flipping clean it then!


----------



## conniegirl (17 September 2018)

Elbie said:



			I hate it when people put up sales posts saying needs a clean. Well flipping clean it then!
		
Click to expand...

quite often its because cleaning them is not worth it.
For example rugs, it normaly costs around £20 to have a turnout washed and reproofed, unfortunatly people are willing to spend £20 on a dirty second hand rug and about £25 on a clean second hand rug.


----------



## ester (17 September 2018)

Rugs though, I'd prefer to buy one uncleaned, it doesn't do the waterproofing any good and I'd rather have them dirty and clean the lining by hand  It makes me chuckle when people take a photo of a minging sweaty numnah that they could just chuck in a bucket or machine.

I love that they think that RP body protectors are made of memory foam....


----------



## JulesRules (17 September 2018)

ester said:



			I love that they think that RP body protectors are made of memory foam....
		
Click to expand...

I love it that they think £25 is a bargain for something that should go in the bin. I might try selling my old riding hat - lightly used as I only fell off wearing it once and it was £100 new lol

Going back to the washing thing I sell stuff as "just needs a good wash". My time to wash it costs more than the discount applied for it being dirty in most cases.


----------



## JulesRules (15 October 2018)

Going back to the rug cleaning conversation I've just seen this...

Only clean ones please (dont mind slightly dirttmy) I am not paying Â£20 for a rug covered in shit and looking disgusting.

Sensibly priced, currently after -

-Stable sheet
-rain sheet
-medium weight stable
-medium weight turnout
-heavy weight stable
-under rug 100g fill.
-Fly rug
And
- a cooler or fleece.


I've commented saying that as washing and reproofing costs about Â£12 round here, they might need to rethink how much they are prepared to pay for a decent rug not "covered in shit".

I can't see many people replying because quite frankly the only thing shit is the posters attitude!


----------



## LaurenBay (15 October 2018)

Hi i'm looking for a sharer for my retired Horse, no riding just help with yard duties and grooming. Can take her for a walk up in the lane in hand. Someone who wants to escape from things and spend time relaxing while doing something that they like. She is in her 20's hence no riding. You can do as many days as you want and a financial contribution which can be discussed upon enquiry. 

So basically you want someone to muck out your Horse and pay for the privilege.


----------



## JulesRules (15 October 2018)

LaurenBay said:



			You can do as many days as you want and a financial contribution which can be discussed upon enquiry.
		
Click to expand...

It's okay until you get to that least sentence. Find someone who just wants a horsey fix yes, pay for the privilege no.

I'd have been tempted to reply telling them to employ some help!


----------



## Pinkvboots (15 October 2018)

I saw one on preloved yesterday asking for help with horses, need someone to groom the horses and poo pick and can do as many days as they like! Really like everyone wants to do that in there spare time.


----------



## Denbob (15 October 2018)

Pinkvboots said:



			I saw one on preloved yesterday asking for help with horses, need someone to groom the horses and poo pick and can do as many days as they like! Really like everyone wants to do that in there spare time.
		
Click to expand...

I think i've mentioned before but my friend hit the jackpot and found someone to do just that with her eventer while she was pregnant! This helper adores the horse and the care aspect but doesn't have a huge interest in riding so comes down and fusses the horse and does the chores on his days, still does now that friend has had her baby to take some of the pressure off. They do exist!


----------



## Pinkvboots (15 October 2018)

Denzel2017 said:



			I think i've mentioned before but my friend hit the jackpot and found someone to do just that with her eventer while she was pregnant! This helper adores the horse and the care aspect but doesn't have a huge interest in riding so comes down and fusses the horse and does the chores on his days, still does now that friend has had her baby to take some of the pressure off. They do exist!
		
Click to expand...

I think you are incredibly lucky if you do find someone, I just don't think I would have the cheek to advertise for such lol!


----------



## Denbob (15 October 2018)

Pinkvboots said:



			I think you are incredibly lucky if you do find someone, I just don't think I would have the cheek to advertise for such lol!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed! Imagine going up to ride in the dead of winter and your chores were all done! Bliss!


----------



## Lintel (16 October 2018)

Saw a real sad post ...
Yesterday I saw a post for a female Rottweiler for sale for Â£150- barley any details other than she was 2 years old good on lead and off.

Today the same dog for sale. Â£150
Got this dog yesterday it's been abit growly with me the past few hours feel it would be best with a male owner.


Heartbreaking, I wonder how many homes this poor girlie will have. 
OH said no we are not having her :/


----------



## Penny Less (16 October 2018)

Denzel2017 said:



			I think i've mentioned before but my friend hit the jackpot and found someone to do just that with her eventer while she was pregnant! This helper adores the horse and the care aspect but doesn't have a huge interest in riding so comes down and fusses the horse and does the chores on his days, still does now that friend has had her baby to take some of the pressure off. They do exist!
		
Click to expand...

I will possibly be looking to do this in the Spring , will get me out and about and keep fit at the same time ! We are out there.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 October 2018)

I could actually cry! Someone has just posted a load of pics boasting about how wonderful her kid and their Shetland is doing. 

Said pony is in a wilkie gag With its mouth strapped shut in a flash strap and has tightly held draw reins on to boot! ðŸ˜¥ðŸ˜¥ðŸ˜¥ 

What's worse is the pony is only 3yo ðŸ˜¥ðŸ˜¥ðŸ˜¥


----------



## only_me (16 October 2018)

I have edited slightly as spelling was a bit much for me. Nice to see an honest advert...! Is quite a nice horse in pics but after reading the last paragraph I donâ€™t think I want to be involved with owner!


LONG TERM LOAN WITH VIEW TO BUY Honest advert!! 16 years ex racer. Raced till 13. Retrained within 2 weeks. Head down on bit when worked. Taught beginner to ride, 12 year old has jumped him and 3 year old runs under him in stable. 
Snaffle mouth. No problem to clip shoe travel. Total gentleman and have references to prove this.
Very mellow. 
His only vice is when excited chews imaginary chewing gum (?!) 

Jumped small sj 80cm and hunter trials pairs. 


The honest bit!! Riding wise he does like to be with other horses when it comes to Hunter trials and xc hense the pairs. This is probably because he raced for such a long time he is used to working in a group. He will follow other horses in front and jump no problem but if u did take him to a competition he may refuse some things which are new to him, he will eventually jump them but thats no good to u in a competition as a single rider cause u would be eliminated, the judges wont wait for a 3rd or 4th attempt. This is something u could work on, I havent had the time or facilities. 

Having said that hes a careful jumper and wont take a risk that could mean losing his rider, thats maybe why he studies things a bit and has to be convinced its ok. Hunting he is fantastic, took a bit of convincing over drains but keep at him and he eventually gets himself accross. Being fair its scary if a horse hasnt seen it!

Recently had grade 4 stomach ulcers currently been treated. 

He will need the following 2 things, hay, NO HAYLEDGE, and ease and excell baileys feed works for him and mint chaff. He must not be fed cool mix or anything else just because someone said awk he will be grand!! No one will will tell you what will work for a horse only the horse, and ive tried and tested everything. He is not high maintenance if you feed him what works for him, he takes the same volume of feed as any horse his size.

What type of rider he would suit:

Any nervous rider wanting to get back at it or confidence
Happy hacker/Riding Club/hunting/hunter trials pair classes/dressage
Mother /father/teenager share
Race horse to riding horse, hes mighty on the flat
Someone who is willing to lunge at least 2wice a week to help his topline spring back more, hes almost there

Who he wont suit

Risk taking hunting ie barbed wire fences (you wont be getting him if thats your type of hunt sorry)

Someone who wont listen to my feeding advice and takes the advice of someone else claiming to be a' know it all '(sorry to be blunt but I dont want his stomach ulcers to return and its taken me a long time to see what works and its working)
Someone who gives up easily, I dont want him passed around like snuff at a wake!!
Someone with no facilities and no arena
Someone who does livery and just sticks their head in when they feel like it,
Someone who feeds at all different times, if u want stomach ulcers to return!!

What I will do to help:

Has special saddle until get one sorted, rug and bridle
. I will send his stomach ulcer medication as prevention, not because he still has them. 

If this horse isnt for you he MUST come back to me. If I even found out he was put down or sent to a factory you would better run. And when u hit the sea swim. And when u hit land again keep running. I must be able to keep an eye on this horse as he is a special boy.


----------



## JulesRules (16 October 2018)

Bit of an odd one. Owner clearly cares about the horse, but its a bit OTT at the end. Why not just say loan only if they want to keep control?


----------



## LaurenBay (17 October 2018)

Jesus, I've never seen an advert written so aggressively. That last sentence alone would put me off.


----------



## Ambers Echo (17 October 2018)

only_me said:



			Who he wont suit

Risk taking hunting ie barbed wire fences (you wont be getting him if thats your type of hunt sorry)

Someone who wont listen to my feeding advice and takes the advice of someone else claiming to be a' know it all '(sorry to be blunt but I dont want his stomach ulcers to return and its taken me a long time to see what works and its working)
Someone who gives up easily, I dont want him passed around like snuff at a wake!!
Someone with no facilities and no arena
Someone who does livery and just sticks their head in when they feel like it,
Someone who feeds at all different times, if u want stomach ulcers to return!!

What I will do to help:

Has special saddle until get one sorted, rug and bridle
. I will send his stomach ulcer medication as prevention, not because he still has them.

If this horse isnt for you he MUST come back to me. If I even found out he was put down or sent to a factory you would better run. And when u hit the sea swim. And when u hit land again keep running. I must be able to keep an eye on this horse as he is a special boy.
		
Click to expand...

Translation: "I don't want the horse but I am a control freak bunny boiler who will hound you forever if you DARE buy him off me and think you then have the right to manage him as you (the OWNER) see fit......."

I don't need a second invitation to RUN


----------



## ester (17 October 2018)

Yeah I'll think I'll pass... there's a few nice contradictions in there which made me eye roll too

Recently had grade 4 stomach ulcers currently been treated. 
I will send his stomach ulcer medication as prevention, not because he still has them.


----------



## Widgeon (17 October 2018)

JulesRules said:



			Bit of an odd one. Owner clearly cares about the horse, but its a bit OTT at the end. Why not just say loan only if they want to keep control?
		
Click to expand...

I read my way through that waiting in anticipation for the end....and it was every bit as good as I was expecting!!

On a more serious note, I agree with JulesRules, and I feel sorry for the owner, she's obviously attached to the horse and cares about him enough to be that honest - but you are right, she also manages to come across as a total loon...not sure that was strictly necessary! Don't think I would want any horse under those conditions.


----------



## Penny Less (17 October 2018)

If you are that controlling/attached you keep the horse


----------



## FinnishLapphund (17 October 2018)

My brain got a bit stuck on the sales argument that 3 years olds runs under him in the stable. I couldn't help wondering if anyone would bring their own 3 year old, and let them have a go at running under him, just to make sure that he really is okay with that.


----------



## DiNozzo (17 October 2018)

blitznbobs said:



			Popped up on my feed today

Looking for a horse 14.2 to 15.2 max, need something that is 7-10 that knows its job but stil young enough to go out and do stuff. NOTHING GREEN OR REARER OR BUCKES OR BRONCS
Rider will be a teen just out of a riding school so will be first horse. Want something that can jump and school and that is calm on a hack, easy to handle. Will be going on busy working farm so nothing  will put her in danger) must stable and be fine in a mixed herd!
No cobs or anything cobby or tbs want something like sports horse price range 1000-2000 !! Based Hartlepool nothing to far away
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, up here in the North East thats not a bad budget for something like that... I mean, the higher end of that for definite, but its not impossible if she's willing to wait a while!


----------



## still standing (22 October 2018)

Just spotted a Stubborn saddle for sale on local Facebook site - does that mean it won't fit anything?!


----------



## Mari (22 October 2018)

Thatâ€™s predictive text for you.


----------



## redapple (28 October 2018)

I've just seen someone wanting a 100% non-negotiable Â£500 for THE most overweight 12hh straight from field pony I have ever seen. He's huge, I questioned if it was photoshopped at first, I know it happens but poor fella! And sounds like he'll need total restart if he's been broken in the first place. I'd actually consider taking him just to sort his weight out and turn him around but most definitely not paying Â£500...

Editted to add that people are commenting how fab he looks. Maybe I've lost my mind!


----------



## miss_c (28 October 2018)

An autocorrect goldie the other day...

â€˜Stubborn bridleâ€™

Just brilliant!


----------



## Summit (28 October 2018)

Just seen this one.... 

â­ï¸ Please share - if your share results in a sale I will give you a Â£20 voucher of your choice â­ï¸


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (28 October 2018)

Summit said:



			Just seen this one.... 

â­ï¸ Please share - if your share results in a sale I will give you a Â£20 voucher of your choice â­ï¸
		
Click to expand...

I have seen a few of these with varying denominations.


----------



## HiPo'sHuman (28 October 2018)

redapple said:



			I've just seen someone wanting a 100% non-negotiable Â£500 for THE most overweight 12hh straight from field pony I have ever seen. He's huge, I questioned if it was photoshopped at first, I know it happens but poor fella! And sounds like he'll need total restart if he's been broken in the first place. I'd actually consider taking him just to sort his weight out and turn him around but most definitely not paying Â£500...

Editted to add that people are commenting how fab he looks. Maybe I've lost my mind!
		
Click to expand...

I want to see it!!


----------



## alainax (28 October 2018)

Just saw it, made my eyes open! And all that grass too!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (28 October 2018)

alainax said:



			Just saw it, made my eyes open! And all that grass too!
		
Click to expand...

Pic please! ðŸ¤”


----------



## HiPo'sHuman (29 October 2018)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Pic please! ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Or at least the group name, Iâ€™m assuming fb? ðŸ¤­


----------



## Alibear (29 October 2018)

I dont want him passed around like snuff at a wake!!
Read more at https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/...n-facebook.686990/page-66#2UFFdY6TbVjJQKE1.99

Click to expand...

That's not a phrase I've ever heard before, I think I might try and re-use it


----------



## alainax (29 October 2018)

HiPo'sHuman said:



			Or at least the group name, Iâ€™m assuming fb? ðŸ¤­
		
Click to expand...

https://www.facebook.com/groups/748702691863356/


----------



## 9tails (29 October 2018)

alainax said:



https://www.facebook.com/groups/748702691863356/

Click to expand...

Ian?


----------



## Denbob (29 October 2018)

alainax said:



https://www.facebook.com/groups/748702691863356/

Click to expand...

Goodness me that's horrific


----------



## Sleipnir (29 October 2018)

Not something I saw on the FB or ads, but...

I recently had a friend visit me and my horses. She's going through a very rough patch in her life and really appreciated the chance to unwind in the countryside and to give some different impressions to her 4yo child. She had a (male) friend drive her to our yard. Fast forward, the friend finds me on FB and messages me roughly at midnight - Hi, what are you doing tomorrow? I'm thinking of coming to see your horses and have a ride!

Quickly, I answered him that tomorrows' taken, but we could work something around the next weekend, however, he has to consider that he'd be ponied, not let to ride any horse unsupervised (as he's a rank beginner) and that lessons/pony rides cost a certain amount per hour.

Never heard back from him.


----------



## Gloi (29 October 2018)

Sleipnir said:



			Fast forward, the friend finds me on FB and messages me roughly at midnight - Hi, what are you doing tomorrow? I'm thinking of coming to see your horses and have a ride!


Click to expand...

Are you sure it was a horse he was after riding?


----------



## Sleipnir (29 October 2018)

Gloi said:



			Are you sure it was a horse he was after riding?
		
Click to expand...

Oh gods. I'm too innocent/naive and didn't even think of THAT. /Goes to wash eyes out with bleach/


----------



## Dave's Mam (29 October 2018)

Gloi said:



			Are you sure it was a horse he was after riding?
		
Click to expand...

Kind of what went through my mind.


----------



## 9tails (31 October 2018)

Sleipnir said:



			Oh gods. I'm too innocent/naive and didn't even think of THAT. /Goes to wash eyes out with bleach/
		
Click to expand...

Bless!  Some bloke messaging me at midnight, quite likely tanked up and horny, probably is sounding out whether you're up for it.


----------



## Pippity (31 October 2018)

9tails said:



			Bless!  Some bloke messaging me at midnight, quite likely tanked up and horny, probably is sounding out whether you're up for it.
		
Click to expand...

It gives a different connotation to the list of prices in response!


----------



## Pinkvboots (31 October 2018)

only_me said:



			I have edited slightly as spelling was a bit much for me. Nice to see an honest advert...! Is quite a nice horse in pics but after reading the last paragraph I donâ€™t think I want to be involved with owner!


LONG TERM LOAN WITH VIEW TO BUY Honest advert!! 16 years ex racer. Raced till 13. Retrained within 2 weeks. Head down on bit when worked. Taught beginner to ride, 12 year old has jumped him and 3 year old runs under him in stable.
Snaffle mouth. No problem to clip shoe travel. Total gentleman and have references to prove this.
Very mellow.
His only vice is when excited chews imaginary chewing gum (?!)

Jumped small sj 80cm and hunter trials pairs.


The honest bit!! Riding wise he does like to be with other horses when it comes to Hunter trials and xc hense the pairs. This is probably because he raced for such a long time he is used to working in a group. He will follow other horses in front and jump no problem but if u did take him to a competition he may refuse some things which are new to him, he will eventually jump them but thats no good to u in a competition as a single rider cause u would be eliminated, the judges wont wait for a 3rd or 4th attempt. This is something u could work on, I havent had the time or facilities.

Having said that hes a careful jumper and wont take a risk that could mean losing his rider, thats maybe why he studies things a bit and has to be convinced its ok. Hunting he is fantastic, took a bit of convincing over drains but keep at him and he eventually gets himself accross. Being fair its scary if a horse hasnt seen it!

Recently had grade 4 stomach ulcers currently been treated.

He will need the following 2 things, hay, NO HAYLEDGE, and ease and excell baileys feed works for him and mint chaff. He must not be fed cool mix or anything else just because someone said awk he will be grand!! No one will will tell you what will work for a horse only the horse, and ive tried and tested everything. He is not high maintenance if you feed him what works for him, he takes the same volume of feed as any horse his size.

What type of rider he would suit:

Any nervous rider wanting to get back at it or confidence
Happy hacker/Riding Club/hunting/hunter trials pair classes/dressage
Mother /father/teenager share
Race horse to riding horse, hes mighty on the flat
Someone who is willing to lunge at least 2wice a week to help his topline spring back more, hes almost there

Who he wont suit

Risk taking hunting ie barbed wire fences (you wont be getting him if thats your type of hunt sorry)

Someone who wont listen to my feeding advice and takes the advice of someone else claiming to be a' know it all '(sorry to be blunt but I dont want his stomach ulcers to return and its taken me a long time to see what works and its working)
Someone who gives up easily, I dont want him passed around like snuff at a wake!!
Someone with no facilities and no arena
Someone who does livery and just sticks their head in when they feel like it,
Someone who feeds at all different times, if u want stomach ulcers to return!!

What I will do to help:

Has special saddle until get one sorted, rug and bridle
. I will send his stomach ulcer medication as prevention, not because he still has them.

If this horse isnt for you he MUST come back to me. If I even found out he was put down or sent to a factory you would better run. And when u hit the sea swim. And when u hit land again keep running. I must be able to keep an eye on this horse as he is a special boy.
		
Click to expand...

She is deluded if she thinks she can behave like that once the horse is sold, once you sell a horse you have absolutely no control over what the new owners do.


----------



## FrecklesTheCat (2 November 2018)

"I am looking for a loan horse for me and my friend. Has to be 15 h or higher due to my friend being tall. I haven't been around horses for my entire life but have previously loaned a horse for 2 years who is a turd, bucks, rears and just has a big attitude. ( I do not loan him anymore)  "
Love that she loaned a turd for two years


----------



## Steerpike (2 November 2018)

I saw that one, I find that fb page quite alarming!


----------



## Chinchilla (3 November 2018)

Names omitted but just seen this and am in a state of disbelief tbh

"I bought a week ago today from [PERSON'S NAME IN CAPITAL LETTERS]. I was told he tacked alone good to shoe etc no vices and it was a very sad sale she didn't have time for him anymore but if any thing was wrong she would have him Hes a 19 tb 16.2 I trusted her word I guess that was wrong of me but I did . But he's not as she described him . His good points loves fuss great to lead rug up . Not so good points doesn't like to be left alone in field . Bit unsettled by having feet trimmed and didn't seem to like being tacked up .. so I'm offering as a companion to someone that has time to spend with him he then may turn out to be the horse I was told he is. Experienced home only "

Then somewhat unflattering pic of horse grazing. 

Poor horse


----------



## conniegirl (7 November 2018)

seen today



			Looking for a 14.3+ chunky weight carrying cob must be a novice ride and bombproof looking to spend 200 at the most
		
Click to expand...

I think they missed a 0 off the end of that price!


----------



## HiPo'sHuman (7 November 2018)

conniegirl said:



			seen today


I think they missed a 0 off the end of that price!
		
Click to expand...

Omg I've seen that one!  The mind boggles...


----------



## 9tails (7 November 2018)

Chinchilla said:



			Names omitted but just seen this and am in a state of disbelief tbh

"I bought a week ago today from [PERSON'S NAME IN CAPITAL LETTERS]. I was told he tacked alone good to shoe etc no vices and it was a very sad sale she didn't have time for him anymore but if any thing was wrong she would have him Hes a 19 tb 16.2 I trusted her word I guess that was wrong of me but I did . But he's not as she described him . His good points loves fuss great to lead rug up . Not so good points doesn't like to be left alone in field . Bit unsettled by having feet trimmed and didn't seem to like being tacked up .. so I'm offering as a companion to someone that has time to spend with him he then may turn out to be the horse I was told he is. Experienced home only "

Then somewhat unflattering pic of horse grazing.

Poor horse 

Click to expand...

A week?  It makes you wonder how desperate sellers become to think this numpty was a good match.


----------



## Pippity (7 November 2018)

conniegirl said:



			seen today


I think they missed a 0 off the end of that price!
		
Click to expand...

I went out looking for that with a budget of Â£5,000!


----------



## Ambers Echo (7 November 2018)

9tails said:



			A week?  It makes you wonder how desperate sellers become to think this numpty was a good match.
		
Click to expand...

Saw a heart-breaking one today: I'm paraphrasing: Sold my old pony for Â£300 to a 'forever home'. Now less than a week later he is on FB for Â£2500 and the new owners are claiming he is an outgrown PC pony they have had for 14 months who can hack, jump, go on fun rides, bomb proof, safe, sane and vice free. All just made up. He is NOT a novice ride and he is older than it says on the ad".

I cannot believe the sheer bare-faced, shamelessness of some people. Buy up cheap, old, quirky or broken ponies, lie through your teeth about them and sell on to unsuspecting buyers.

Ginny would pass a vetting as she stands today having had about 6 months off. But she's not 'sound' by any normal person's definition as she is not yet back in work and there is a huge question mark as to how she will cope with work.  Max is only intermittently lame and could pass a vetting on a good day. It is horrible to think of just how many people would be willing to sell them on to children as sound pony club ponies. Makes me sick.


----------



## Ambers Echo (7 November 2018)

I couldn't agree more. x


----------



## Denbob (12 November 2018)

"looking for a New Forest Pony, standing at 14.2hh to teach myself to ride on so got to be a been there done that pony, ideally older. Budget under Â£500"


----------



## Chuffy99 (12 November 2018)

Sadly as it would cost them Â£200+ to do the right thing


----------



## only_me (12 November 2018)

"Looking for an instructor that can bring me on jumping 1.10/1.30 courses so I can do big shows. Only problem is I want to train on their horses as mine doesn't jump that high but have done single 1.20"

I think thats a bit odd?


----------



## HEM (13 November 2018)

Ambers Echo said:



			Saw a heart-breaking one today: I'm paraphrasing: Sold my old pony for Â£300 to a 'forever home'. Now less than a week later he is on FB for Â£2500 and the new owners are claiming he is an outgrown PC pony they have had for 14 months who can hack, jump, go on fun rides, bomb proof, safe, sane and vice free. All just made up. He is NOT a novice ride and he is older than it says on the ad".

I cannot believe the sheer bare-faced, shamelessness of some people. Buy up cheap, old, quirky or broken ponies, lie through your teeth about them and sell on to unsuspecting buyers.

Ginny would pass a vetting as she stands today having had about 6 months off. But she's not 'sound' by any normal person's definition as she is not yet back in work and there is a huge question mark as to how she will cope with work.  Max is only intermittently lame and could pass a vetting on a good day. It is horrible to think of just how many people would be willing to sell them on to children as sound pony club ponies. Makes me sick.
		
Click to expand...

This happened to a friend of mine, luckily the pony was sane and just had to retire a lot sooner than expected!!


----------



## FrecklesTheCat (14 November 2018)

Anyone else seen the video on FB of two ridden cobs on the back of a moving flat bed trailer?
WTF?
The guy that posted it has come on and said "They're for sale". Seriously does that excuse something so stupid? He's just followed it up, when asked why, with "It's good to be original!"


----------



## Landcruiser (14 November 2018)

FrecklesTheCat said:



			Anyone else seen the video on FB of two ridden cobs on the back of a moving flat bed trailer?
WTF?
The guy that posted it has come on and said "They're for sale". Seriously does that excuse something so stupid? He's just followed it up, when asked why, with "It's good to be original!"
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a link?


----------



## Annagain (14 November 2018)

FrecklesTheCat said:



			Anyone else seen the video on FB of two ridden cobs on the back of a moving flat bed trailer?
WTF?
The guy that posted it has come on and said "They're for sale". Seriously does that excuse something so stupid? He's just followed it up, when asked why, with "It's good to be original!"
		
Click to expand...

Yes I've seen it. It's utterly pointless not to mention the height of stupidity. What could happen if one of them tried to jump off a moving object doesn't bear thinking of. I hate the standing on the horse's back ones but at least if they can cope with someone clambering into a standing position on their backs it shows the horse will probably cope with a novice rider who is unbalanced and bouncing around a bit. When are you ever going to need a horse who will stand still on a moving object?


----------



## FrecklesTheCat (14 November 2018)

The link is: 


	
	





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2123057238007853


----------



## holeymoley (14 November 2018)

One teenager looking for a 15.2hh loan, no cobs, no tbs, no mares, musnâ€™t Buck, rear etc must be able to jump hack etc and also must be 10/15mins away from such as such and on a bus route... 

 Only remembered it as she reposted again saying she still hadnâ€™t found one... funny that


----------



## holeymoley (14 November 2018)

FrecklesTheCat said:



			The link is: 


	
	





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2123057238007853



Click to expand...


How peculiar! And at the same time how completely stupid and dangerous


----------



## chaps89 (15 November 2018)

Do you remember the outcry when people thought there was a horse being towed down a main road/motorway like that? And it turned out to be a model horse! 

That's just bonkers. They are at least going steady, not far and the horses look like saints but how very peculiar!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 November 2018)

A shetland stud has put up on their public fb page pictures of their young (less than a year old) kid and their 5 or 6yo kid sitting on the ponies. Nothing strange about that. Neither are ever wearing hats or shoes. Nor are the kids being held onto again not that strange the ponies are standing still being held onto.

Oh and they are sitting on 4 month old foals! And they think this is great and the whole world needs to see their stupidity! I pity those poor ponies! I really do! I can't say anything for numerous reasons!


----------



## HEM (21 November 2018)

Just seen this one this morning - 

*Horse wanted for FREE!*
looking for a boomproof horse about 7yo. 5* home waiting. No cobs, cob X ok but no cobs.

I don't know what crazy alternative universe these people live in?!


----------



## meleeka (21 November 2018)

Project wanted MUST BE ABLE TO DELIVER TO DERBYSHIRE AREA price to include horse and delivery 

Wanted 13.2+ rising 3-12 must not kick or bite if backed but needs bringing back into work no buckers rears and especially bolters must have no vices or health issues any breed consider just NO TBS EX RACERS OR CROSS TB no colts or stallions would prefer a gelding but will consider mares low budget under Â£500


----------



## Pippity (22 November 2018)

"Stunning one in a million girl good to do in all ways heartbroken to be selling her but no choice "

And that's the only information, other than a photo of a coloured cob gurning over a stable door.


----------



## ester (22 November 2018)

yearling for sale
photo included in advert


----------



## tiahatti (22 November 2018)

I was once selling a wheelbarrow. Someone asked if they could have it for free & would I mind delivering it to them - 100 miles away!


----------



## Meredith (22 November 2018)

Not really cheeky or ridiculous for that matter but I thought you might enjoy this from Facebook which I leave to your imagination.

Genuine Pukeur warm fleece top


----------



## hellfire (22 November 2018)

I really get fed up at the sheer cheek of people. I think you get it a lot when you have horses. I work very hard for what I have and the fact that I have two Shetlands seems to mean I'll be happy for random people's kids to come ride for free. I've started being mean to people I'm afraid as got fed up of saying no nicely only to be pestered or people turning up. Even a lady in Tesco who was on checkouts who I've never met asked if she could ride for me as couldn't afford it and wanted to ride again!!! 
Oh yes come on out and ride for free while I pay and do all the work! I only mentioned I was in a rush to get the horses out. My OH gets so angry with users. Luckily my fell X Welsh is not a novice ride but I've had kids saying  they have the experience to ride him!. Should  chuck them on!! I've recently got a new Welsh D 5  year old and since certain  people found out the pestering has started. As for FB and I don't generally go on it much.
I tried advertising some tack. One was a new Libby's scrawbrig that was no good for one of mine. I got offered Â£5. I mean seriously?? Not expecting full price but come on!! I have a friend who does ride mine and is very competent and in exchange does a lot of work the days she's out and looks after them if I'm away for a day. That's fair.


----------



## holeymoley (22 November 2018)

One tonight that really touches a nerve - 

Such and such 9hh miniature Shetland would make a great Christmas present...

So theyâ€™d probably sell the poor wee thing to some randomers to keep in their back garden


----------



## hellfire (22 November 2018)

holeymoley said:



			One tonight that really touches a nerve -

Such and such 9hh miniature Shetland would make a great Christmas present...

So theyâ€™d probably sell the poor wee thing to some randomers to keep in their back garden 

Click to expand...

I really hate when people do that! Makes it like a object not a living breathing animal. Should ask if it comes gift wrapped!! Admittedly I bought my mini as a birthday gift for my OH BUT Angus was truely wanted by him as he wanted to drive and prefers Shetlands over larger ponies. 10 years on he's spoilt rotten and very much part of our little herd. It's ads like that novices are drawn into then the kid looses interest and the poor pony ends up being neglected sometimes not purposefully but through ignorance.


----------



## exracehorse (27 November 2018)

Hiya ðŸ¤—. I know this is a big ask but I donâ€™t suppose anybody has a pair of muckers size 7 that they donâ€™t use anymore. If possible, could they be loaned for a week or 2. They would be returned if they are needed back afterwards. Many thanks in advance. I really need some by Wednesday because I have a working interview at a livery and showjumping yard. PM me if you would be able to help me. Thank you again. Faye


----------



## tiahatti (27 November 2018)

exracehorse said:



			Hiya ðŸ¤—. I know this is a big ask but I donâ€™t suppose anybody has a pair of muckers size 7 that they donâ€™t use anymore. If possible, could they be loaned for a week or 2. They would be returned if they are needed back afterwards. Many thanks in advance. I really need some by Wednesday because I have a working interview at a livery and showjumping yard. PM me if you would be able to help me. Thank you again. Faye
		
Click to expand...

 Borrow some muckers! This person can't spend much time working around horses at the moment then if she doesn't own any appropriate footwear. Wonder if she got the job.


----------



## ester (27 November 2018)

I hope someone can lend some to her, we often have spare pairs hanging around


----------



## exracehorse (27 November 2018)

tiahatti said:



			Borrow some muckers! This person can't spend much time working around horses at the moment then if she doesn't own any appropriate footwear. Wonder if she got the job.
		
Click to expand...

Interview tomorrow apparently!


----------



## Widgeon (27 November 2018)

holeymoley said:



			One tonight that really touches a nerve -

Such and such 9hh miniature Shetland would make a great Christmas present...

So theyâ€™d probably sell the poor wee thing to some randomers to keep in their back garden 

Click to expand...

There is a house round the corner from us - new build semi, postage stamp garden that comes as standard with all new houses now - that had a little chestnut Shetland tethered in the front garden for several months a few years ago. This is in a suburban area so definitely no grazing behind the house or anything like that, presumably they put it in the garage at night. Then one day it wasn't there anymore. I often wonder what happened to it and what on earth possessed them in the first place. I would never have believed people really are that daft if I hadn't seen it with my own eyes


----------



## Leo Walker (27 November 2018)

ester said:



			I hope someone can lend some to her, we often have spare pairs hanging around
		
Click to expand...

I've got a few spare pairs and would happily lend them out/give them away. I am very keen on freecycle etc for similar reasons.


----------



## abbijay (27 November 2018)

Leo Walker said:



			I've got a few spare pairs and would happily lend them out/give them away. I am very keen on freecycle etc for similar reasons.
		
Click to expand...

I actually have a pair of size 7 long muckers that are too big for me and I was looking for a home to give them to!


----------



## Annagain (27 November 2018)

exracehorse said:



			Hiya ðŸ¤—. I know this is a big ask but I donâ€™t suppose anybody has a pair of muckers size 7 that they donâ€™t use anymore. If possible, could they be loaned for a week or 2. They would be returned if they are needed back afterwards. Many thanks in advance. I really need some by Wednesday because I have a working interview at a livery and showjumping yard. PM me if you would be able to help me. Thank you again. Faye
		
Click to expand...

I find this quite sad. Maybe she's young, hasn't got much money, has muddled through so far and just wants to look the part for an interview. I hope she found someone to help her and she got the job!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (27 November 2018)

I wouldn't knock anyone for asking for a bit of help getting a job! At least they want to work and not sit and swindle the benefits systems because they can!


----------



## Red-1 (27 November 2018)

exracehorse said:



			Hiya ðŸ¤—. I know this is a big ask but I donâ€™t suppose anybody has a pair of muckers size 7 that they donâ€™t use anymore. If possible, could they be loaned for a week or 2. They would be returned if they are needed back afterwards. Many thanks in advance. I really need some by Wednesday because I have a working interview at a livery and showjumping yard. PM me if you would be able to help me. Thank you again. Faye
		
Click to expand...

If I saw that and it was local I would give her an old pair of leather Ariats. Hope she gets the job. Which area/group is it?
There seem to be plenty of people offering...


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 November 2018)

Red-1 said:



			If I saw that and it was local I would give her an old pair of leather Ariats. Hope she gets the job. Which area/group is it?
There seem to be plenty of people offering...
		
Click to expand...

It's on the Cambridgeshire page


----------



## Red-1 (27 November 2018)

shortstuff99 said:



			It's on the Cambridgeshire page 

Click to expand...

 Not near me then, I actually put some of the advert into a search to see if I could find it!
Hope someone can help.


----------



## emilylou (3 December 2018)

has anyone please please please got a pony i can borrow for sunday 16th to take on a fun ride in the cotswolds with, i will take care of them and they will be so so safe, please message me or comment if you doâ˜¹ï¸would mean alotðŸ’™ðŸŽx


----------



## ester (3 December 2018)

'THESE RETAILERS ARE TAKING ORDERS NOW ON THIS FULLY PORTABLE HOT WATER EQUINE SHOWER '

followed by 'you just need to plug it into the mains' 
err fully portable how then? with a generator/very long extension lead?


----------



## GreyMane (3 December 2018)

Seen on Horsemart
"I'm looking for a horse to hack and have lesions on..."


----------



## SpringArising (5 December 2018)

Not on FB, but apparently HorseQuest ref. 199229 has textbook conformation


----------



## ruth83 (5 December 2018)

SpringArising said:



			Not on FB, but apparently HorseQuest ref. 199229 has textbook conformation 

Click to expand...

Well the textbooks do show good and bed examples...


----------



## windand rain (5 December 2018)

hmm not quite what I expected


----------



## FrecklesTheCat (5 December 2018)

SpringArising said:



			Not on FB, but apparently HorseQuest ref. 199229 has textbook conformation 

Click to expand...

Some of that looks photoshopped! Whats with the bright white line from his withers?


----------



## albeg (5 December 2018)

FrecklesTheCat said:



			Some of that looks photoshopped! Whats with the bright white line from his withers?
		
Click to expand...

Looks like he's clipped.


----------



## rabatsa (6 December 2018)

I would say that he is weighting a diagonal pair of legs as if he is about to take a backwards step.


----------



## Elysianstud (6 December 2018)

SpringArising said:



			Not on FB, but apparently HorseQuest ref. 199229 has textbook conformation 

Click to expand...

Yikes ðŸ˜³ Looks like his front and rear are two different horses! Something is definitely wrong when the front pasterns are more upright than the hind...


----------



## Casey76 (6 December 2018)

Oooh... horrible leg conformation, not helped by his feet!  Photo taken at too much of an angle for a real confo assessment though ðŸ˜¶


----------



## Red-1 (6 December 2018)

ruth83 said:



			Well the textbooks do show good and bed examples...
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what sort of textbooks you read... 

About the horse though, I personally don't like rubbishing horses in adverts. The owners haven't asked for online critique. I agree with Casey, the photo is not at a good angle for a confo shot, and the horse looks sweet enough in the other shots.


----------



## SpringArising (6 December 2018)

ruth83 said:



			agree with Casey, the photo is not at a good angle for a confo shot, and the horse looks sweet enough in the other shots.
		
Click to expand...

No angle is going to fix this...


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (6 December 2018)

SpringArising said:



			No angle is going to fix this...
		
Click to expand...

No but it's not a show pony. So long as it does a decent job of what it's being asked to do you can't ask for much more. 

I've seen plenty of top class racehorse turned breeding stock that have awful conformation but they were good at what they did. They did their job. The progeny are now doing the job successfully so the cycle will continue.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (6 December 2018)

Some horses just have unfortunate photos taken.. whereas some are just unfortunate, like this poor chap! 

https://www.donedeal.co.uk/horses-f...NgopIpnUF4s8WfeiKWMSERFzNI6632Ya9gF4CS1FFaJ28

I know that Gelderlanders are built.. interestingly, but he is quite something!


----------



## SpringArising (6 December 2018)

EKW said:



			No but it's not a show pony. So long as it does a decent job of what it's being asked to do you can't ask for much more
		
Click to expand...

I'm not debating whether it can do a job, my point is that it's quite obviously not textbook, or anywhere close to that...

To suggest he is is misleading, and confusing to anyone less experienced. Thank God it's not a mare and can't be bred from by someone easily swayed by a 'professional's' opinion!


----------



## conniegirl (6 December 2018)

EKW said:



			No but it's not a show pony. So long as it does a decent job of what it's being asked to do you can't ask for much more.

I've seen plenty of top class racehorse turned breeding stock that have awful conformation but they were good at what they did. They did their job. The progeny are now doing the job successfully so the cycle will continue.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but those havnt been advertised as having â€œtext book conformationâ€


----------



## Denbob (8 December 2018)

Has anyone seen the one on Chit Chat of a clearly very uncomfortable horse kicking and pawing, owner saying "he has been doing this constantly for 4/5 days any ideas" 

Erm, a vet?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 December 2018)

Denzel2017 said:



			Has anyone seen the one on Chit Chat of a clearly very uncomfortable horse kicking and pawing, owner saying "he has been doing this constantly for 4/5 days any ideas" 

Erm, a vet? 

Click to expand...

I got kicked off of CC as I wasn't fluffy bunny enough for them!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 December 2018)

HORSE WANTED!

Looking for 15hh-15.3
>No more than 10yrs.
>Colour & sex not an issue - but do prefer coloured geldings.
>Local to Essex 
>Preferably to include transport.
>Must be able to jump.
>Must be able to hack alone.
>Must be good to clip, shoe & travel.
>No history of laminitis or lameness.

Budget Â£800-Â£1000 , pref to include tack & rugs.


----------



## SpringArising (15 December 2018)

EKW said:



			HORSE WANTED!

Looking for 15hh-15.3
>No more than 10yrs.
>Colour & sex not an issue - but do prefer coloured geldings.
>Local to Essex
>Preferably to include transport.
>Must be able to jump.
>Must be able to hack alone.
>Must be good to clip, shoe & travel.
>No history of laminitis or lameness.

Budget Â£800-Â£1000 , pref to include tack & rugs.
		
Click to expand...

Oh God these ones wind me RIGHT up. I feel like commenting 'Stop being such a bloody cheapskate!".


----------



## Hazkirbo (16 December 2018)

donâ€™t know why it wonâ€™t let me copy and paste and I cba to type it all out, so in summary:

looking for a friend!!
-15hh+
-must be able to hack alone and in company
-all-rounder as want to do showjumping, dressage, XC, eventing, showing and endurance 
-no tbs
-under 11
-ABSOLOUTE MAX budget of Â£2.5k and MUST be able to do payment plans
â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”
honestly though, the cheek of some people wanting a payment plan for Â£2.5k ðŸ˜«ðŸ˜«


----------



## ester (16 December 2018)

I'd have to link them to the concept of a bank loan...


----------



## only_me (16 December 2018)

A woman on our regional page keeps â€œrescuingâ€ TBs/donkeys and then keeps trying to sell them onto better loving homes  as she hasnâ€™t anywhere for them. 
It all sounds not so bad - except sheâ€™s selling the â€œrescuedâ€ TBs (one of which did look very nice, hardly a rescue case) for the princely sum Â£650.

So guess what type of people will buy?

I did nearly snort my tea when I read she was selling the rescue donkey (with balls, cos donkey would love a woman to make him happy - she actually wrote this...) for Â£180!! Donkeys go for nothing here


----------



## ester (24 December 2018)

I know its late notice and probably impossible but could anyone deliver 5 small bales of hay to the outskirts  of Royal Wootton Bassett on Boxing day? 

Just now!


----------



## Chinchilla (26 December 2018)

only_me said:



			A woman on our regional page keeps â€œrescuingâ€ TBs/donkeys and then keeps trying to sell them onto better loving homes  as she hasnâ€™t anywhere for them.
It all sounds not so bad - except sheâ€™s selling the â€œrescuedâ€ TBs (one of which did look very nice, hardly a rescue case) for the princely sum Â£650.

So guess what type of people will buy?

I did nearly snort my tea when I read she was selling the rescue donkey (with balls, cos donkey would love a woman to make him happy - she actually wrote this...) for Â£180!! Donkeys go for nothing here
		
Click to expand...

That's just sad; pass the parcel but with ponies (or donkeys as the case may be!) and it's so unfair on them.


----------



## Leo Walker (26 December 2018)

Being sold cheap doesnt always equal a poor home. I have never spent more than a thousand pounds on a horse and prefer to spend around five hundred quid. Mine want for nothing.


----------



## only_me (27 December 2018)

Iâ€™ve just seen an ad on Facebook that I couldnâ€™t stop myself from commenting on lol. 

Woman looking help with horse few days days a week to include mucking out, feeding, turning out, grooming etc. and in return can ride the horse one day a week. Must be experienced and reliable. 

Oh, and is completely voluntary.

I suggested she look for a freelance groom or increase the dayâ€™s able to ride horse. Replies should be interesting.

Can you tell Iâ€™m procrastinating lol


----------



## Nasicus (27 December 2018)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			Some horses just have unfortunate photos taken.. whereas some are just unfortunate, like this poor chap!

https://www.donedeal.co.uk/horses-f...NgopIpnUF4s8WfeiKWMSERFzNI6632Ya9gF4CS1FFaJ28

I know that Gelderlanders are built.. interestingly, but he is quite something!
		
Click to expand...

Can we just stop and appreciate the fact that picture #2 is CLEARLY the horse in the middle of taking a dump?


----------



## RaposadeGengibre (28 December 2018)

Nasicus said:



			Can we just stop and appreciate the fact that picture #2 is CLEARLY the horse in the middle of taking a dump?
		
Click to expand...

May be it was the only way to get such a spiritual face


----------



## jumbyjack (28 December 2018)

Aww the gelderlander, I do love a good  fugly!


----------



## FrecklesTheCat (30 December 2018)

"Putting the feelers out there Iâ€™m thinking about selling my youngster but not 100% sure just seeing if thereâ€™s anyone out there looking for a nice calm project must be able to collect from Derbyshire as I have no transport"

I think anyone looking for a nice calm project might need a bit more information!


----------



## exracehorse (31 December 2018)

Putting my horse out on full loan due to moving away. She is being advertised as a companion as she has been out of work for majority of 2018. 
She is a typical thoroughbred and will throw some pretty impressive shapes.  She has arthritis in her front leg which generally doesnâ€™t bother her. She is also partially blind in one eye & suffers from sweet itch in the summer. 
She is a sensitive older horse who just wants a quiet and happy life being pampered.


----------



## Sheep (1 January 2019)

This made me laugh.
Someone selling a "job lot" of whst appears to be a wooden box and a load of tat for Â£150. Apparently the tat within the box is worth Â£100. The ad says "Not going into detail of what is in the box".


----------



## only_me (1 January 2019)

Sheep said:



			This made me laugh.
Someone selling a "job lot" of whst appears to be a wooden box and a load of tat for Â£150. Apparently the tat within the box is worth Â£100. The ad says "Not going into detail of what is in the box".
		
Click to expand...

Just seen that ðŸ˜® 
Comes complete with a rosette and half bottle of purple spray ðŸ˜œ


----------



## only_me (1 January 2019)

Another cracker -
Anyone instrested in a project pony for loan for a year! Not selling !!  3 year old mare 
Just broken ! No badness easy worked with! 

Yes, Iâ€™d love to take your 3 year old, back it, school it, then hand it back to you for you to sell as a 4 year old for a tidy profit while I  get nothing...


----------



## Sheep (1 January 2019)

only_me said:



			Just seen that ðŸ˜®
Comes complete with a rosette and half bottle of purple spray ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

It looks like a box of pure and utter crap! If it was a decent box I'd take a punt on it and chuck out the crap..but it isn't even a good box lol!


----------



## Sheep (1 January 2019)

only_me said:



			Another cracker -
Anyone instrested in a project pony for loan for a year! Not selling !!  3 year old mare
Just broken ! No badness easy worked with!

Yes, Iâ€™d love to take your 3 year old, back it, school it, then hand it back to you for you to sell as a 4 year old for a tidy profit while I  get nothing...
		
Click to expand...

Just saw that one too...picture of sad looking grey pony with head pulled into its chest.. dare you to comment lol!


----------



## ihatework (1 January 2019)

only_me said:



			Just seen that ðŸ˜® 
Comes complete with a rosette and half bottle of purple spray ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Which has probably leaked and dyed anything if potential value purple anyway ðŸ˜‚


----------



## ester (1 January 2019)

People seem to do that with clothes a lot- just post a photo of a bin liner!


----------



## exracehorse (1 January 2019)

Hi there on a serious  note I have been asked back out of retirement  to help out as a moble groom I have had a fantastic response and truly overwhelmed  by all your kind comments. 
But as a qualified  therapist  my self I would love to help others overcome Problems  by setting up a place where you can come and ride,   groom, talk, just some time out  spend the day or afternoon around the ponies and horses. Over coming injury  confidence  Anxiety   stress related issues  even a break from hospital  appointments to simply enjoy cream tea's  and fellowship. But Guess what I don't have 1 pony to start with !!  but I would love this to be a reality for 2019 for all
  Can you help will you help me? I will not be running this project as a buisness all help within would be volantry, Your Donation  would mean from old rugs you don't need to tack you don't use anymore  blankets   hay nets buckets  bits that  this would help to  keep expenses  down from start   Safe ponies  / horses may be that we could use to start with   again its  all  an  idea  to help others recover. Yes some  donations will  go towards helping mental health issues  as well supporting kidney Transplant patients  for children as well as adults  plus to HELP keep things running to. All input is red and noted  and ideas are all welcome   Including the name. Thanks


----------



## windand rain (1 January 2019)

exracehorse said:



			Hi there on a serious  note I have been asked back out of retirement  to help out as a moble groom I have had a fantastic response and truly overwhelmed  by all your kind comments.
But as a qualified  therapist  my self I would love to help others overcome Problems  by setting up a place where you can come and ride,   groom, talk, just some time out  spend the day or afternoon around the ponies and horses. Over coming injury  confidence  Anxiety   stress related issues  even a break from hospital  appointments to simply enjoy cream tea's  and fellowship. But Guess what I don't have 1 pony to start with !!  but I would love this to be a reality for 2019 for all
  Can you help will you help me? I will not be running this project as a buisness all help within would be volantry, Your Donation  would mean from old rugs you don't need to tack you don't use anymore  blankets   hay nets buckets  bits that  this would help to  keep expenses  down from start   Safe ponies  / horses may be that we could use to start with   again its  all  an  idea  to help others recover. Yes some  donations will  go towards helping mental health issues  as well supporting kidney Transplant patients  for children as well as adults  plus to HELP keep things running to. All input is red and noted  and ideas are all welcome   Including the name. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what any of tha means is someone asking for free tack, free feed, free ponies to set up some sort of therapy sessions for those with mental and physical illnesses


----------



## ester (1 January 2019)

The follow up posts make no real sense either, when she doesnâ€™t have 1 pony to start with, she has two!


----------



## Leo Walker (1 January 2019)

ester said:



			People seem to do that with clothes a lot- just post a photo of a bin liner!
		
Click to expand...

i bought a bin bag of clothes for a tenner. I thought it would do for messy horse stuff and stop me wrecking my good clothes doing DIY etc. Best bargain of my life. There was about 60 items crammed in there, mainly hoodies and t-shirts that I would have bought anyway. I wear something from that bin bag most days. I've never bought another one though as it will never be as good as the original one!


----------



## ester (1 January 2019)

Itâ€™s the ones that are size 10â€“18 that get me ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Flicker (1 January 2019)

On our local equestrian matters Facebook page, numerous requests for horses and ponies to take to the Boxing Day and NYD drag hunts.  
Firstly, who in their right mind would let a total stranger rag their horse around the countryside at a hunt??
Secondly, who in their right mind would happily hop onto a strange horse and take it hunting??
I felt like answering â€œyouâ€™re welcome to take mine, if you fancy joining the space programmeâ€


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (1 January 2019)

Flicker said:



			On our local equestrian matters Facebook page, numerous requests for horses and ponies to take to the Boxing Day and NYD drag hunts.  
Firstly, who in their right mind would let a total stranger rag their horse around the countryside at a hunt??
Secondly, who in their right mind would happily hop onto a strange horse and take it hunting??
I felt like answering â€œyouâ€™re welcome to take mine, if you fancy joining the space programmeâ€
		
Click to expand...

They probably don't want to pay the price of a hirling. It is expensive but you get a good horse and the day out for your money. I for one would not let anyone take any of mine hunting though! Especially not chancers on fb looking for a freebie!


----------



## Denbob (1 January 2019)

Flicker said:



			On our local equestrian matters Facebook page, numerous requests for horses and ponies to take to the Boxing Day and NYD drag hunts.  
Firstly, who in their right mind would let a total stranger rag their horse around the countryside at a hunt??
Secondly, who in their right mind would happily hop onto a strange horse and take it hunting??
I felt like answering â€œyouâ€™re welcome to take mine, if you fancy joining the space programmeâ€
		
Click to expand...

I had a (VERY) non-horsey lady on Facebook message me asking if I could box Denzel to them so her teenage daughter could take Denzel to the Boxing Day meet as the daughter had met him where I kept him at uni and had said how much she liked him. It took a lot of restraint to explain just how ridiculous that concept was, not least because I now live over two hours away.

The mind boggles.


----------



## Denbob (1 January 2019)

Flicker said:



			On our local equestrian matters Facebook page, numerous requests for horses and ponies to take to the Boxing Day and NYD drag hunts.  
Firstly, who in their right mind would let a total stranger rag their horse around the countryside at a hunt??
Secondly, who in their right mind would happily hop onto a strange horse and take it hunting??
I felt like answering â€œyouâ€™re welcome to take mine, if you fancy joining the space programmeâ€
		
Click to expand...

I had a (VERY) non-horsey lady on Facebook message me asking if I could box Denzel to them so her teenage daughter could take Denzel to the Boxing Day meet as the daughter had met him where I kept him at uni and had said how much she liked him. It took a lot of restraint to explain just how ridiculous that concept was, not least because I now live over two hours away.

The mind boggles.


----------



## exracehorse (1 January 2019)

windand rain said:



			Not sure what any of tha means is someone asking for free tack, free feed, free ponies to set up some sort of therapy sessions for those with mental and physical illnesses
		
Click to expand...

Yep!!


----------



## ester (1 January 2019)

Wow DB!

The therapy person did follow it up with an even more confusing screenshot of a txt message....


----------



## Flicker (1 January 2019)

EKW, quite.  Even if my horse was a saint on the hunting field (which she very definitely is not) sheâ€™s certainly not hunting fit physically or mentally.  If I was to go hunting, Iâ€™d want to be doing it on a horse that goes out regularly and knows its job.  And for that, you pay good money to a hireling yard.
Denzel Bells, I would love to have been a fly on the wall for that exchange!


----------



## Denbob (1 January 2019)

It went something like this; 

Please may my daughter take your horse hunting?

No. He hasn't jumped higher than 50cm and he's barely hacking fit - he'd likely seriously injure himself and your daughter and it'd ruin him for hunting forever. Also I moved away. 

Oh, okay. Let me know if you change your mind - she really does like him. 

I'm glad she likes him, unfortunately I won't be changing my mind. Maybe research hunt hirelings in your area. 

We looked at those they were too expensive which is why I asked. Such a shame about Denzel. Maybe another time. 

Stopped responding after that.


----------



## Flicker (1 January 2019)

I love the â€œmaybe another timeâ€ to keep her options open lol!  You could always ask her if you could borrow her car for a blast round the Nurburgring...


----------



## DabDab (1 January 2019)

Flicker said:



			I love the â€œmaybe another timeâ€ to keep her options open lol!  You could always ask her if you could borrow her car for a blast round the Nurburgring...
		
Click to expand...

More like to take banger racing for the day!


----------



## Flicker (1 January 2019)

DabDab said:



			More like to take banger racing for the day!
		
Click to expand...

Haha yes!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (1 January 2019)

Someone, to be fair she looks to be a child, has asked for any shetland fillies for Â£80 or less ... She already has a stallion and another filly and wants another female to add to the collection ... I do despair! These ponies will be bred, not registered and add more ponies to the over populated equine world in the uk.


----------



## only_me (9 January 2019)

Wanted!!
14.2-15.2
Younger than 15
Jumping 80+
Nothing too cobby
Can be green but wouldnâ€™t need to be too strong as my 7 year old beginner daughter will be riding as well as my 14 year old experienced daughter, so would need to suit both
Great home waiting!
Preferably under 1000 but price negotiable for the right horse

ðŸ¤¦â€â™€ï¸


----------



## SpringArising (10 January 2019)

ester said:



			Itâ€™s the ones that are size 10â€“18 that get me ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Perfect. Clothes for me AND my horse.


----------



## FrecklesTheCat (14 January 2019)

This one is more sad, 8 months - poor baby.

"This is a very sad sale!
I purchased Freddy for my neice he's the most cutest little guy ever unfortunately she's very nervous of horses even though he is tiny an also an absolute sweet heart she's just not taking to him so I don't find it fair him being wasted with me for the rest of his life !
He is 8 months old
Still entire.
Passported & chipped
I've had him walking out past busy traffic
Has seen bikes an joggers
Very good with dogs often plays round the field with my dogs.
He loves attention an fuss
Freddy just needs abit of work with picking his feet up he's slowly getting there just gets a little confused sometimes!"


----------



## SpringArising (15 January 2019)

FrecklesTheCat said:



			This one is more sad, 8 months - poor baby.

"This is a very sad sale!
I purchased Freddy for my neice he's the most cutest little guy ever unfortunately she's very nervous of horses even though he is tiny an also an absolute sweet heart she's just not taking to him so I don't find it fair him being wasted with me for the rest of his life !
He is 8 months old
Still entire.
Passported & chipped
I've had him walking out past busy traffic
Has seen bikes an joggers
Very good with dogs often plays round the field with my dogs.
He loves attention an fuss
Freddy just needs abit of work with picking his feet up he's slowly getting there just gets a little confused sometimes!"
		
Click to expand...

That doesn't make me sad at all. Sounds like he's currently in a very caring home with people who have realised they are not the right people.


----------



## Fransurrey (15 January 2019)

There's one on my local page at the moment offering a horse for loan. Ready for backing. 

Fell into that trap, once, with a horse that was freshly backed, needing a loan home as the owner had a bad back and could no longer ride (I needed a companion at the same time). The woman turned up unannounced after 4 months, declared the horse an RSPCA case (he really wasn't) and took him back the same day. Heard on the grapevine her back was better and she wanted to ride again...never loaned since (this was 20 years ago). I felt such a bloody mug, but I was young in horse ownership years.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 January 2019)

There was one up last night - 4yo for 1 year loan, just broken but needs brought on, must stay at the yard it's currently at, owner can hop on when they please they just want someone good with youngsters to cover costs and bring the pony on...


----------



## ester (16 January 2019)

Not horsey but it's with a heavy heart I've got to sell my Frenchie he's fantastic with children and good in the house too he's 9months old now I can't keep him as he won't leave my lab alone and she's had enough of being humped my husband don't believe in having dogs cut so my only option is to find him a new home. He is microchiped wormed and jabbed. Absolutely gutted but it's  causing huge rows in the house. Issy is he's dog and she's a gun dog so I can understand he's frustration as she has a job to do and Mickey won't let her rest on her days off. He isn't kc reg and has no papers this reflects in price Â£450 Please only contact me if you are serious and can offer him a forever loving home many thanks x


Your husband needs a slap


----------



## 9tails (16 January 2019)

ester said:



			Not horsey but it's with a heavy heart I've got to sell my Frenchie he's fantastic with children and good in the house too he's 9months old now I can't keep him as he won't leave my lab alone and she's had enough of being humped my husband don't believe in having dogs cut so my only option is to find him a new home. He is microchiped wormed and jabbed. Absolutely gutted but it's  causing huge rows in the house. Issy is he's dog and she's a gun dog so I can understand he's frustration as she has a job to do and Mickey won't let her rest on her days off. He isn't kc reg and has no papers this reflects in price Â£450 Please only contact me if you are serious and can offer him a forever loving home many thanks x


Your husband needs a slap 

Click to expand...

Husband will get a load of Frenchadors soon.  That'll be an interesting mix.


----------



## elliejhb (16 January 2019)

Saw this on Facebook 
"
ðŸŒŸPart LoanðŸŒŸ
12yr 16.1 WB, whos been there done it up for part loan. Owner is a beginner so wants someone capable to keep the horse schooled to the standard he is now, can compete if the loaner wishes. Quite flexible with days etc. Loaner to be insured, be over 16 or parents that won't leave them unattended, help with some costs/ duties to be arranged."

Horse is kept on a yard where there are a few riders who would school the horse to his current standard if paid, yet they want someone to pay to ride.


----------



## Ambers Echo (16 January 2019)

I  know some good riders who can't have their own horses at the moment due to family/work/financial commitments who would jump at an opportunity to part loan a nice, well  schooled horse.   Especially if they can compete. I once part-loaned a pony to a BHSAI. She wanted the riding without the commitment and she adored the pony so we were both very happy!


----------



## poiuytrewq (16 January 2019)

I keep seeing this, itâ€™s only a spelling mistake but one I canâ€™t get my head round. Bute. An easy day it as you spell it kind of word right? 
Iâ€™ve seen it 3 times recently spelt Beaut? Why complicate matters


----------



## ester (16 January 2019)

Yup that 16.2 sounds like an excellent deal to me!


----------



## elliejhb (16 January 2019)

Ambers Echo said:



			I  know some good riders who can't have their own horses at the moment due to family/work/financial commitments who would jump at an opportunity to part loan a nice, well  schooled horse.   Especially if they can compete. I once part-loaned a pony to a BHSAI. She wanted the riding without the commitment and she adored the pony so we were both very happy!
		
Click to expand...

If I was in a position where I couldn't own horses I'd happily part loan again and can understand why people do and how that horse could be a good opportunity for someone.

I think what got me more is that the owner is a beginner and possibly overhorsed themselves?


----------



## Ambers Echo (16 January 2019)

Elliejhb I agree it's a bit cheeky! But it might work anyway!!


----------



## Denbob (16 January 2019)

elliejhb said:



			Saw this on Facebook
"
ðŸŒŸPart LoanðŸŒŸ
12yr 16.1 WB, whos been there done it up for part loan. Owner is a beginner so wants someone capable to keep the horse schooled to the standard he is now, can compete if the loaner wishes. Quite flexible with days etc. Loaner to be insured, be over 16 or parents that won't leave them unattended, help with some costs/ duties to be arranged."

Horse is kept on a yard where there are a few riders who would school the horse to his current standard if paid, yet they want someone to pay to ride.
		
Click to expand...

I found Denzel through a word of mouth version of this. Lady couldn't handle his napping so instead of paying someone she looked for a competent sharer.  Along comes me (far from competent with nappy horses but willing to take advice and just pootle in company) and now I own him...


----------



## ester (16 January 2019)

Iâ€™d rather keep an inherently nice horse (presuming it is) going than the improving a lot of the offerings need. 

I actually think itâ€™s very good and forward thinking of the owner, plenty would be totally against someone â€˜better than themâ€™ having the ride/competing etc.


----------



## ihatework (16 January 2019)

ester said:



			Iâ€™d rather keep an inherently nice horse (presuming it is) going than the improving a lot of the offerings need.

I actually think itâ€™s very good and forward thinking of the owner, plenty would be totally against someone â€˜better than themâ€™ having the ride/competing etc.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. If itâ€™s a generally nice horse, nice yard and nice owner there is bound to be someone competent enough that would be interested.


----------



## chaps89 (16 January 2019)

You say that but my share horses owner is looking for another sharer (she now needs someone who can make a financial contribution) but absolutely no joy. And he's an amazing schoolmaster who is at AM level dressage but also hacks, jumps and does working equitation, who comes with a nice owner. It's a funny world!


----------



## pansymouse (17 January 2019)

ester said:



			Not horsey but it's with a heavy heart I've got to sell my Frenchie he's fantastic with children and good in the house too he's 9months old now I can't keep him as he won't leave my lab alone and she's had enough of being humped my husband don't believe in having dogs cut so my only option is to find him a new home. He is microchiped wormed and jabbed. Absolutely gutted but it's  causing huge rows in the house. Issy is he's dog and she's a gun dog so I can understand he's frustration as she has a job to do and Mickey won't let her rest on her days off. He isn't kc reg and has no papers this reflects in price Â£450 Please only contact me if you are serious and can offer him a forever loving home many thanks x


Your husband needs a slap 

Click to expand...

My friend's husband was the same so she had the dog done without telling him - he had a bit of a hissy fit (husband not dog!) but got over it in the end.


----------



## SpringArising (18 January 2019)

adults only please because I need someone to ride him once a week while Iâ€™m at school
XYZ is a very sweet natured pony who needs someone to school him once a week during the day (no jumping). He needs an experienced rider as he can be strong but at the same time he is sensitive, very intelligent and loves to learn! He has no vices, never bucks, rears or bolts. He needs a kind, lightweight rider (maximum 9 stone) and you must be able to do small yard duties such as topping up his water and poo picking. Contribution of Â£50 month

So you want someone to do the boring bits of schooling once a week... and pay for it along with yard duties?


----------



## ester (18 January 2019)

chaps89 said:



			You say that but my share horses owner is looking for another sharer (she now needs someone who can make a financial contribution) but absolutely no joy. And he's an amazing schoolmaster who is at AM level dressage but also hacks, jumps and does working equitation, who comes with a nice owner. It's a funny world!
		
Click to expand...

You still need the right person close enough to commit.


----------



## ester (18 January 2019)

SA that reminds me there was one the other day who has had an accident and was struggling to look after her DIY pony so essentially wanted someone to take over a lot of the care and the riding while she was off, but also wanted them to pay to do so.


----------



## abbijay (18 January 2019)

Saw this yesterday (and of course it was very sad the spelling mistake made me chuckle)
"My horse has been stollen from the field" 
I wonder if horse can turn into other cakes too? 
Same horse later turned up having actually got loose onto the adjacent railway and ended up being hit by a train. Dreadful for all involved although it was never actually stolen.


----------



## SpringArising (18 January 2019)

abbijay said:



			Saw this yesterday (and of course it was very sad the spelling mistake made me chuckle)
"My horse has been stollen from the field"
I wonder if horse can turn into other cakes too?
Same horse later turned up having actually got loose onto the adjacent railway and ended up being hit by a train. Dreadful for all involved although it was never actually stolen.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen that circulating. Awful


----------



## Denbob (18 January 2019)

"Anyone got an empty horse box going from *South West to East*? Need to transport two horses. Will contribute towards fuel."

Ah yes let me just hop in my horseless horsebox for that 170 odd mile trip I do semi-regularly, sure you can tag along load 'em up!


----------



## ester (18 January 2019)

Just saw that! You mean people don't do that trip all the time?!


----------



## Denbob (18 January 2019)

ester said:



			Just saw that! You mean people don't do that trip all the time?!
		
Click to expand...

I dream of the day someone offers me a contribution for fuel on one of my solo road trips!


----------



## DabDab (19 January 2019)

ester said:



			Not horsey but it's with a heavy heart I've got to sell my Frenchie he's fantastic with children and good in the house too he's 9months old now I can't keep him as he won't leave my lab alone and she's had enough of being humped my husband don't believe in having dogs cut so my only option is to find him a new home. He is microchiped wormed and jabbed. Absolutely gutted but it's  causing huge rows in the house. Issy is he's dog and she's a gun dog so I can understand he's frustration as she has a job to do and Mickey won't let her rest on her days off. He isn't kc reg and has no papers this reflects in price Â£450 Please only contact me if you are serious and can offer him a forever loving home many thanks x


Your husband needs a slap 

Click to expand...

Two dogs of the opposite sex, who you presumably don't want to breed, living in a house together, and you don't believe in neutering....so unlucky how that didn't work out for them, I mean, it really couldn't have been predicted


----------



## ester (19 January 2019)

Someone asked how they thought that was going to work when she bought the Frencie, the response was that she didnâ€™t know he was that against castration!


----------



## Frumpoon (19 January 2019)

Two young teenage sisters looking for a horse on loan, they go on to describe at least Â£5k worth of flashy schoolmaster and their friends who can't ride want to come and have a go as well....


----------



## ester (1 February 2019)

'I would like donations to cremate my cat'

This seems like a step further than crowdfunding for vet bills..


----------



## MotherOfChickens (1 February 2019)

ester said:



			'I would like donations to cremate my cat'

This seems like a step further than crowdfunding for vet bills..
		
Click to expand...

oh good grief.


----------



## Nicnac (1 February 2019)

Oh Ester that made me laugh out loud!


ester said:



			'I would like donations to cremate my cat'
		
Click to expand...


----------



## horsimous (2 February 2019)

Person wants a broodmare between the age of 4 and 12 with Cor de la bryere bloodlines. Very. Cheap or free - Oh and can you deliver it too.


----------



## ycbm (2 February 2019)

horsimous said:



			Person wants a broodmare between the age of 4 and 12 with Cor de la bryere bloodlines. Very. Cheap or free - Oh and can you deliver it too.
		
Click to expand...

It's not that uncommon for people to be loaned or given well bred mares for free to breed from.  Breeding makes no money for most breeders.   The free transport is a bit cheeky!


----------



## RaposadeGengibre (2 February 2019)

ester said:



			'I would like donations to cremate my cat'

This seems like a step further than crowdfunding for vet bills..
		
Click to expand...

I nearly chocked on my coffee...


----------



## ycbm (2 February 2019)

ester said:



			'I would like donations to cremate my cat'

This seems like a step further than crowdfunding for vet bills..
		
Click to expand...


I can offer some well seasoned ash logs from a tree we felled last year?


----------



## Northern (2 February 2019)

horsimous said:



			Person wants a broodmare between the age of 4 and 12 with Cor de la bryere bloodlines. Very. Cheap or free - Oh and can you deliver it too.
		
Click to expand...

Funny, because I saw an ad for just that here the other day! Cor de la Bryere lines and cheap. Would be a bit over budget to transport from Australia though


----------



## RaposadeGengibre (3 February 2019)

Not cheeky, sad, very sad.

I follow a page on FB, feeding, neutering and rehoming street animals in my home town. Someone shared begging post. An injured dog crawled to an old guy home, some sicko hacked all 4 paws off. The guy managed to stop the bleeding and wounds healed. But as it happens with old people, he is in a hospital now and the dog is in a shelter. The dog can't walk. Local vets know cases of prosthetic paws but only on 2 legs.
So they want to take the dog abroad to fit implants, I presume Supervet is known worldwide....


----------



## Gloi (3 February 2019)

RaposadeGengibre said:



			Not cheeky, sad, very sad.

I follow a page on FB, feeding, neutering and rehoming street animals in my home town. Someone shared begging post. An injured dog crawled to an old guy home, some sicko hacked all 4 paws off. The guy managed to stop the bleeding and wounds healed. But as it happens with old people, he is in a hospital now and the dog is in a shelter. The dog can't walk. Local vets know cases of prosthetic paws but only on 2 legs.
So they want to take the dog abroad to fit implants, I presume Supervet is known worldwide....
		
Click to expand...

Just because something could be done doesn't mean it should. Think how many animals could be helped for the cost of putting the dog through all that.


----------



## Red-1 (3 February 2019)

SpringArising said:



			adults only please because I need someone to ride him once a week while Iâ€™m at school
XYZ is a very sweet natured pony who needs someone to school him once a week during the day (no jumping). He needs an experienced rider as he can be strong but at the same time he is sensitive, very intelligent and loves to learn! He has no vices, never bucks, rears or bolts. He needs a kind, lightweight rider (maximum 9 stone) and you must be able to do small yard duties such as topping up his water and poo picking. Contribution of Â£50 month

So you want someone to do the boring bits of schooling once a week... and pay for it along with yard duties? 

Click to expand...

If I were a bit lighter that would not seem like too bad a deal to me. It sounde like the yard duties are minimal, I actually prefer flat work to jumping since turning 50!

Having said that, the well schooled 12 year old sounds even better, with competing etc thrown in.

I have never been a sharer, but twice have shared one of mine. On both occasions it worked out fantastically. Horse was the better for it, even though in both cases the sharer was quite novicey. The horse was hacked and played around on the school with them. The tack was cleaned and the horse polished to within an inch of its life. Both paid a contribution and did the days I was not free. Not just a win/win. I was a win/win/win!


----------



## Clodagh (3 February 2019)

DabDab said:



			Two dogs of the opposite sex, who you presumably don't want to breed, living in a house together, and you don't believe in neutering....so unlucky how that didn't work out for them, I mean, it really couldn't have been predicted 

Click to expand...

I have kept entire dogs of the opposite sex together and never had a litter, it just takes a brain and a bit of planning. The Frenchie needs training, not castrating, if they can train a spaniel they should be able to teach a Frenchie to stop humping.


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 February 2019)

Clodagh said:



			I have kept entire dogs of the opposite sex together and never had a litter, it just takes a brain and a bit of planning. The Frenchie needs training, not castrating, if they can train a spaniel they should be able to teach a Frenchie to stop humping.
		
Click to expand...

Why would you though, if you don't want to breed?


----------



## Clodagh (3 February 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			Why would you though, if you don't want to breed?
		
Click to expand...

Why wouldn't you? Automatic neutering is a bit pointless, if it is solely because you can't keep a door shut for 2 months a year (max). Anyway, wildly off topic!


----------



## Pippity (12 February 2019)

"For full loan to stay at current yard based in Xxxxx.
Welsh sec d x new forest.
Beautiful 14.2 4 year old.
Just starting her career and is proving to have great potential BUT she is not a pony to get on and have fun on, she needs the work and training, she can try to test you but is never nasty. 
Good to hack, farrier, dentist.
My 6 year old rides her.
Someone confident who wants to bring something on and love a horse like their own."

Please pay me to turn my youngster into a child's pony.


----------



## ihatework (12 February 2019)

ester said:



			'I would like donations to cremate my cat'

This seems like a step further than crowdfunding for vet bills..
		
Click to expand...

What some coal and a match ðŸ˜‰


----------



## ester (12 February 2019)

lol

There is a 3k of vet fees for a now deceased pony today.


----------



## Pinkvboots (12 February 2019)

poiuytrewq said:



			I keep seeing this, itâ€™s only a spelling mistake but one I canâ€™t get my head round. Bute. An easy day it as you spell it kind of word right?
Iâ€™ve seen it 3 times recently spelt Beaut? Why complicate matters
		
Click to expand...

What a beaut!


----------



## Pinkvboots (12 February 2019)

ihatework said:



			What some coal and a match ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

PMSL


----------



## Ambers Echo (19 February 2019)

Saw this on a wanted ad:
"looking for a safe horse to do a bit of eventing/hunting/riding club activities on." 
Fair enough..... Then saw she added "I've been looking for 3 YEARS!"

I mean, where exactly has she been looking? Those qualities don't scream rocking horse poo to me?? Would you waste your time suggesting she view yours?


----------



## {138171} (20 February 2019)

Saw a post this week. Micro pig for sale, to good home only etc much loved pig must go as he's destroying my house! Stupid woman wouldn't listen to any advice and gave anyone who commented on it with anything other than 'i' ll buy him got a load of abuse.


----------



## Ellzbellz97 (20 February 2019)

FTB said:



			Saw a post this week. Micro pig for sale, to good home only etc much loved pig must go as he's destroying my house! Stupid woman wouldn't listen to any advice and gave anyone who commented on it with anything other than 'i' ll buy him got a load of abuse.
		
Click to expand...


I saw this one!!!


----------



## Chinchilla (20 February 2019)

Ambers Echo said:



			Saw this on a wanted ad:
"looking for a safe horse to do a bit of eventing/hunting/riding club activities on."
Fair enough..... Then saw she added "I've been looking for 3 YEARS!"

I mean, where exactly has she been looking? Those qualities don't scream rocking horse poo to me?? Would you waste your time suggesting she view yours?
		
Click to expand...

assuming she's been turning down all those she views which don't have horns on their heads?


----------



## miss_c (21 February 2019)

Someone wanting to part-ex or swap their CAR for a 13hh plus horse!  It has certainly left me rather bemused!


----------



## Vodkagirly (22 February 2019)

Posted on a Friday evening,  can anyone recommend a dentist who can come out tomorrow morning. 
Seems a little optimistic to me, surely if it's that much of an emergency it's a vet job.


----------



## shortstuff99 (22 February 2019)

miss_c said:



			Someone wanting to part-ex or swap their CAR for a 13hh plus horse!  It has certainly left me rather bemused!
		
Click to expand...

They do this in Portugal a lot, swap horses for cars or houses or other things and vice versa!


----------



## RaposadeGengibre (22 February 2019)

Just saw another one of "done so much for so many people" so now looking for forever, 5 star (of course!) retirement home.


----------



## Annagain (27 February 2019)

There's a good one on a local Facebook page with someone asking for a bombproof, been there done that horse aged 8-12 to hack with a budget of Â£500. Her ad is polite and pleasant as are the people who very nicely point out she may struggle with that budget and if that's all she has, she might have to buy one that needs a bit of work. It's the people who attack them for "destroying the OP's dream's" and telling her she can definitely find that for that money and not to give up that I find incredible. There are so many deluded people out there. Every single ones seems to have bought one (or know someone who has) for very little money or been given one for nothing but when others dig deeper they've all be 3 /23/ nutters / broken. Just because one or two turned out ok, more by luck than judgement, they seem to think it's the norm.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 April 2019)

I put some horses on the yards page looking for homes earlier. If you look at the page fully it does say that we are in Scotland.

So you get all the messages - price, how much, cost ... etc no conversation, just a few words, no question marks either. Then you get the people who ask 30 million questions. I generally stalk everyone that messages before I reply so I can figure out if they are genuine or picture collecting. The boss sometimes beats me to it replying as she did with this one (and this is not uncommon sadly ... )  

30 millions questions then - Where are you? ... So I have stalked her and replied - In Scotland, just north of Edinburgh. She replies - sorry too far.   No sht sherlock! Your in Somerset and I can see a post you have shared asking for a cheap horse for happy hacking within a 1/2 radius! 

I frequently have to repeat mantra's in my head to stop me loosing the plot with people!


----------



## Ddraig_wen (16 April 2019)

I am with a very heavy heart and I cannot believe that I am doing this, however needs must. This gorgeous  stallion with 4 level stockings and a blaze, is truly a dream to own. He would also make an ideal first time stallion. He runs with his mares and is a complete gentleman. I have to sell either him or his daughter a dun yearling filly because for obvious reasons I cannot put them out together. He is reg PBA and he has some amazing lines including European and International Champions. He knows his job and he is very good at it.

When asked for details about him:

the response:    He's about 15hh or that at least I don't know. I don't know if he's been ridden or anything but maybe, I never have. He's 11.He has Eldyr in his lines. I don not really want to sell him I would rather sell his daughter 


Why would you advertise a horse you don't actually want to sell??  Just advertise the one you do


----------



## ester (16 April 2019)

Do you get anymore photos of him than the one on horsemart? Because a poor head shot is definitely what you are looking for if buying a breeding stallion 
https://www.horsemart.co.uk/amazingly-well-behaved-palomino-stallion/Horses/564610


----------



## Ddraig_wen (16 April 2019)

ester said:



			Do you get anymore photos of him than the one on horsemart? Because a poor head shot is definitely what you are looking for if buying a breeding stallion 
https://www.horsemart.co.uk/amazingly-well-behaved-palomino-stallion/Horses/564610

Click to expand...

Thats the same one from above haha


----------



## ester (16 April 2019)

I googled because I wanted to be nosey.


----------



## Jess+Murphy (16 April 2019)

I marvel at the ads of horse and ponies for part-loan who can't be ridden, yet the owners want Â£20 per week for the honour of doing stable duties and loving the animal for 4 days a weeks.


----------



## Nicnac (16 April 2019)

EKW said:



			So you get all the messages - price, how much, cost ... etc no conversation, just a few words, no question marks either. Then you get the people who ask 30 million questions. I generally stalk everyone that messages before I reply so I can figure out if they are genuine or picture collecting. The boss sometimes beats me to it replying as she did with this one (and this is not uncommon sadly ... )
		
Click to expand...

I find people replying on Faceache so frigging rude.  Price Location Videos or PM Me - no please or thank you.  I personally would just ignore them as anybody genuinely interested would pick up the blimming phone!  Also anybody who replies with a profile picture of them taking a selfie in the mirror whilst pouting also gets ignored or someone asking a question which is answered in the ad - if they're that thick, I don't want my horse going to them.

Grumpy old woman day!


----------



## ester (16 April 2019)

Plenty of people genuinely have issues using the phone , doesn't make them any less genuinely interested.


----------



## little_critter (16 April 2019)

I'm looking for a horse at the moment and tend to text / message first before calling as I know most people are busy and they can respond to a message at a time convenient for them.


----------



## D66 (16 April 2019)

I'd ask a question that is answered in the ad.  If someone is a dealer writing loads of ads and has copied and pasted, or forgotten what lies they've told, it can reveal it.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 April 2019)

I dont mind messages or questions but when you have no idea where the horse is in the country surely that would be the first thing you ask so you know if its too far away or not. Its  saves a lot of time for the simple questions to be asked first.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 April 2019)

ester said:



			Do you get anymore photos of him than the one on horsemart? Because a poor head shot is definitely what you are looking for if buying a breeding stallion 
https://www.horsemart.co.uk/amazingly-well-behaved-palomino-stallion/Horses/564610

Click to expand...








https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...arch?keyword=palomino+stallion&sectionId=3365

Here's the filly.

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...link=/search?keyword=blackburn&sectionId=3365


----------



## Chinchilla (16 April 2019)

Not sure what's wrong with sending a message if you're interested? That way you can organise a time to phone that suits both parties - better than just ringing and crossing your fingers surely!


----------



## Hollychops (16 April 2019)

When i was last horse hunting, i had questions written down and worked my way through them, even if they had already been answered on the advert (apart from the usual age and sex ones). I got a good feeling just from going over the questions and found those that were happy to answer my questions were the owners of the horses i went to see.

I understand its frustrating going over the same questions again and again (I had this when loaning out my ponies) but it gave me either a good feeling or a 'nope, not going to waste my time with that one' feeling, plus i nearly went to see a horse that was valued at 10K more than my budget due to a mistake on the part of the owner.


----------



## windand rain (16 April 2019)

The most frustrating thing is no price on adverts and then been called a timewaster when it is the first question you ask why persue a long conversation about a horse you cannot afford to buy. I often see people complaining that buyers first question is price as if it is insulting to their precious pet to have a price tag. Have often seen people saying they would never sell to someone who asked the price as the first question


----------



## Gloi (16 April 2019)

ester said:



			Do you get anymore photos of him than the one on horsemart? Because a poor head shot is definitely what you are looking for if buying a breeding stallion 
https://www.horsemart.co.uk/amazingly-well-behaved-palomino-stallion/Horses/564610

Click to expand...

They must not want people to see how fat he is


----------



## Snowfilly (16 April 2019)

I've certainly opened conversations with 'hi, can you tell me how much X is for sale for please?' Saves both of us a lot of time if we establish if I can afford him first.

I do have a set list of horse buying questions as well and work through them on the phone even if it's in the ad - sometimes people trip up, but more often you get more details, so 'good in traffic' becomes 'good in traffic but not with motorbikes and he's never seen a tractor' and 'easy loader' reveals he's never travelled alone.


----------



## ester (16 April 2019)

I guess that one is almost straight and almost taken from centre.... he actually looks better than I thought he might.
needs a hoof trim.


----------



## little_critter (16 April 2019)

Frankly at the moment Iâ€™d just like sellers to reply to my calls / messages. Do they actually want to sell the horse they are advertising?


----------



## ycbm (16 April 2019)

D66 said:



			I'd ask a question that is answered in the ad.  If someone is a dealer writing loads of ads and has copied and pasted, or forgotten what lies they've told, it can reveal it.
		
Click to expand...


Also make your first statement I'm ringing about the horse you have for sale'  A dealer will answer 'which one?'


----------



## Theocat (16 April 2019)

Saw one a couple of days ago, where the owner had been told by the dentist that the horse was probably younger than its passported age. The horror!

Owner wanted to know:
Who can confirm the age?
How can she get the age changed on the passport?

She didn't seem to like or believe the answers telling her a) a dentist, and b) you can't. 

It eventually transpired that the horse is possibly more like 2 or 2 and a half, rather than (shock!) nearly three. I say "eventually" but the debate still seemed to run for a very long time after that


----------



## Cinnamontoast (16 April 2019)

I was dying at a wanted ad this week on my local horsey FB page 'Wanted, cob, must be 100% in every way, well-schooled, totally steady. Budget Â£600.' I replied, saying if you find one, let me know, I want one like that too! Absolutely hilarious!


----------



## Ellzbellz97 (17 April 2019)

Cinnamontoast said:



			I was dying at a wanted ad this week on my local horsey FB page 'Wanted, cob, must be 100% in every way, well-schooled, totally steady. Budget Â£600.' I replied, saying if you find one, let me know, I want one like that too! Absolutely hilarious!
		
Click to expand...

I want one too if that's the case!!


----------



## Meredith (17 April 2019)

Ellzbellz97 said:



			I want one too if that's the case!!

Click to expand...

 Does anyone know how to clone?


----------



## Toad605 (19 April 2019)

DELETE IF NOT ALLOWED:

Looking for a horse-mad teenager or adult to help look after our horses and help out around the yard, e.g. poo picking, grooming, and to also come to shows occasionally, these shows are around the country, and some of them are overnight. 
Person needs to be reliable, use their initiative, be able to work alone. This person should also be willing to work and be confident around horses. Must be able to drive, has to be available on weekends and possibly some week days. 
This is volunteer work, however there is an opportunity to ride. 

Based in Orpington, no children please! 
Pm me or ***********, for more details.


----------



## miss_c (20 April 2019)

Toad605 said:



			DELETE IF NOT ALLOWED:

Looking for a horse-mad teenager or adult to help look after our horses and help out around the yard, e.g. poo picking, grooming, and to also come to shows occasionally, these shows are around the country, and some of them are overnight.
Person needs to be reliable, use their initiative, be able to work alone. This person should also be willing to work and be confident around horses. Must be able to drive, has to be available on weekends and possibly some week days.
This is volunteer work, however there is an opportunity to ride.

Based in Orpington, no children please!
Pm me or ***********, for more details.
		
Click to expand...

" WANTED - FREE GROOM "

I can't believe how some people have the cheek!


----------



## Cowpony (3 May 2019)

Not cheeky or ridiculous, but this has just popped up on a facebook site in our area, and it's hilarious! I've removed the names to protect the guilty.

Selection of spoilt, wasted homebred field ornaments. 
This is an honest advert and all these horses are quality, well bred horses that have been out of work only through lack of time and interest. 
xxxxx 7yrs 15.2
Stunning black bitch that is truly vile to handle. She is handy with her teeth and hind legs. She really is a princess and expects you to wait on her hand and foot however she has won quite a bit as a show hack and has amazingly breath taking paces. 
yyyyyy 8yrs 15.3
Bay gelding with a cheeky streak. Hates hacking and can buck. However is a fantastic jumper and would suit a rider with guts that understands his desire to have fun rather than take life too seriously. Has in past been on a few outings
zzzzz 8yrs 16.2
Bay gelding lazy at times and can nap but also has a sharp streak. He has a warped sense of humour and generally tryâ€™s to be awkward about life. However he has great paces and quite a bit of scope. Would buck like a pig after a fence if you make a mistake. When in regular work he eventually knuckles down and behaves.
aaaaaa 11 years 16.1
Heâ€™s called aaaaa for a reason! Loves being kept like a pampered pet and is beautiful to look at. Lovely to ride in the school but has a gutless temperament if you take him out of his surroundings. Has evented but never showed his amazing ability at a competition usually because he was too busy shitting himself about life.
bbbbb 12 years 16.1
Very sensitive and likes a sedate life. Has in the past been ridden by an amateur but not 100% trustworthy. Again nice to school and enjoys a plod round the village but not great in traffic.
All these horses are but completely wasted and deserve a ridden career if someone can put the time in but arenâ€™t for the faint hearted and you MUST be a capable rider. They arenâ€™t lunatics but would all benefit from regular work. Who knows one of them might be a hidden gem?


----------



## Hazkirbo (6 May 2019)

Literally just read this and had to share!! 

I am looking for a Gelding 16.h/16.3. Must be sound proof travel, farrier, traffic. Doesnâ€™t need to be an expensive horse. Preferably under 12yrs of age. My Budget is Â£1,200 with tack included. Sport horse or TB ex racer or just simply a horse who enjoys a bit of Hacking & Jumping. I have had horses all my life. I can give a loving home with full time care and attention. If anybody knows anyone then please pass this message on. (Not interested in Rescue horses from Rescue sites or cobs) Vet & jabs must be up to date.I live in the South East of the UK, 10 miles from Portsmouth. Thank you ðŸŽðŸ´ðŸ‡

Donâ€™t know whatâ€™s worse; what she thinks she can get for that budget, how many miles sheâ€™s willing to travel, or the people telling her â€˜itâ€™s perfectly achievableâ€™ and everyone that disagrees is a snobðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Snowfilly (6 May 2019)

Hazkirbo said:



			Literally just read this and had to share!! 

I am looking for a Gelding 16.h/16.3. Must be sound proof travel, farrier, traffic. Doesnâ€™t need to be an expensive horse. Preferably under 12yrs of age. My Budget is Â£1,200 with tack included. Sport horse or TB ex racer or just simply a horse who enjoys a bit of Hacking & Jumping. I have had horses all my life. I can give a loving home with full time care and attention. If anybody knows anyone then please pass this message on. (Not interested in Rescue horses from Rescue sites or cobs) Vet & jabs must be up to date.I live in the South East of the UK, 10 miles from Portsmouth. Thank you ðŸŽðŸ´ðŸ‡

Donâ€™t know whatâ€™s worse; what she thinks she can get for that budget, how many miles sheâ€™s willing to travel, or the people telling her â€˜itâ€™s perfectly achievableâ€™ and everyone that disagrees is a snobðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Dunno, I think that one's actually viable. She doesn't say it has to be within 10 miles of where she lives, that's more giving her location, and I think there's a good chance of picking up a only just out of racing horse for that money, which are generally good to shoe and box and would be up to date on jabs. 

Agree she won't get a sports horse type with the work done but I wouldn't be suprised if she finds something.


----------



## holeymoley (6 May 2019)

Cowpony said:



			Not cheeky or ridiculous, but this has just popped up on a facebook site in our area, and it's hilarious! I've removed the names to protect the guilty.

Selection of spoilt, wasted homebred field ornaments. 
This is an honest advert and all these horses are quality, well bred horses that have been out of work only through lack of time and interest. 
xxxxx 7yrs 15.2
Stunning black bitch that is truly vile to handle. She is handy with her teeth and hind legs. She really is a princess and expects you to wait on her hand and foot however she has won quite a bit as a show hack and has amazingly breath taking paces. 
yyyyyy 8yrs 15.3
Bay gelding with a cheeky streak. Hates hacking and can buck. However is a fantastic jumper and would suit a rider with guts that understands his desire to have fun rather than take life too seriously. Has in past been on a few outings
zzzzz 8yrs 16.2
Bay gelding lazy at times and can nap but also has a sharp streak. He has a warped sense of humour and generally tryâ€™s to be awkward about life. However he has great paces and quite a bit of scope. Would buck like a pig after a fence if you make a mistake. When in regular work he eventually knuckles down and behaves.
aaaaaa 11 years 16.1
Heâ€™s called aaaaa for a reason! Loves being kept like a pampered pet and is beautiful to look at. Lovely to ride in the school but has a gutless temperament if you take him out of his surroundings. Has evented but never showed his amazing ability at a competition usually because he was too busy shitting himself about life.
bbbbb 12 years 16.1
Very sensitive and likes a sedate life. Has in the past been ridden by an amateur but not 100% trustworthy. Again nice to school and enjoys a plod round the village but not great in traffic.
All these horses are but completely wasted and deserve a ridden career if someone can put the time in but arenâ€™t for the faint hearted and you MUST be a capable rider. They arenâ€™t lunatics but would all benefit from regular work. Who knows one of them might be a hidden gem?
		
Click to expand...


I like this advert, probably the most honest thatâ€™s out there!


----------



## meleeka (6 May 2019)

Hazkirbo said:



			Literally just read this and had to share!!

I am looking for a Gelding 16.h/16.3. Must be sound proof travel, farrier, traffic. Doesnâ€™t need to be an expensive horse. Preferably under 12yrs of age. My Budget is Â£1,200 with tack included. Sport horse or TB ex racer or just simply a horse who enjoys a bit of Hacking & Jumping. I have had horses all my life. I can give a loving home with full time care and attention. If anybody knows anyone then please pass this message on. (Not interested in Rescue horses from Rescue sites or cobs) Vet & jabs must be up to date.I live in the South East of the UK, 10 miles from Portsmouth. Thank you ðŸŽðŸ´ðŸ‡

Donâ€™t know whatâ€™s worse; what she thinks she can get for that budget, how many miles sheâ€™s willing to travel, or the people telling her â€˜itâ€™s perfectly achievableâ€™ and everyone that disagrees is a snobðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Given that Portsmouth isnâ€™t very horsey at all I think. 10 miles is hopeful! Her budget will probably get her a whole load of health problems ðŸ™„


----------



## Hazkirbo (6 May 2019)

Snowfilly said:



			Dunno, I think that one's actually viable. She doesn't say it has to be within 10 miles of where she lives, that's more giving her location, and I think there's a good chance of picking up a only just out of racing horse for that money, which are generally good to shoe and box and would be up to date on jabs.

Agree she won't get a sports horse type with the work done but I wouldn't be suprised if she finds something.
		
Click to expand...

Â£1200 WITH tack? It could be potentially achievable without, but any decent saddle is worth Â£500 alone.


----------



## catembi (6 May 2019)

How do you soundproof a horse...? ðŸ˜®ðŸ˜„


----------



## Leo Walker (6 May 2019)

Hazkirbo said:



			Â£1200 WITH tack? It could be potentially achievable without, but any decent saddle is worth Â£500 alone.
		
Click to expand...

what utter nonsense! I have just paid Â£50 for one today. An older synthetic but it fits perfectly, is in good condition and s comfortable for the rider.


----------



## Hazkirbo (6 May 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			what utter nonsense! I have just paid Â£50 for one today. An older synthetic but it fits perfectly, is in good condition and s comfortable for the rider.
		
Click to expand...

and how comfortable for the horse? Not a fan of synthetic saddles personally.

Iâ€™d love to know how people pick up these bargains!! Horses and tack!

Forgot to add she also stated in the comments she didnâ€™t want one fresh out of racing.


----------



## meleeka (6 May 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			what utter nonsense! I have just paid Â£50 for one today. An older synthetic but it fits perfectly, is in good condition and s comfortable for the rider.
		
Click to expand...

 Thatâ€™s the exemption rather than the rule I think.


----------



## teddypops (6 May 2019)

Hazkirbo said:



			Â£1200 WITH tack? It could be potentially achievable without, but any decent saddle is worth Â£500 alone.
		
Click to expand...

You can easily buy a good quality 2nd hand saddle for less than Â£500.


----------



## Snowfilly (6 May 2019)

teddypops said:



			You can easily buy a good quality 2nd hand saddle for less than Â£500.
		
Click to expand...

Easily easily! I've got three lovely second hand saddles here, all cost less than Â£50 from auction and in decent condition although ones got a torn seat so I stuck a cover on it. All English leather, properly positioned stirrup bars and good trees; they all fitted the horses they belonged to. I saw some last month making about Â£40 on average. 

I paid Â£15 for a John Whitaker bridle, cob size, with reins as the leather had been badly scratched 2 years ago. Perfectly useable. A sale I went to recently had hardly used rugs making between Â£10-Â£30 and cottage craft head collars with tags still on for a fiver.

If you didn't care about colours, and your horse was a standard size, I reckon you could get everything you needed for about Â£150 secondhand. Cheaper if you didn't mind damaged / patched rugs and stuff that needed cleaning like boots and saddle pads. Honestly, tack is scarily cheap second hand and I'm surprised the saddlers can still make a living.


----------



## Leo Walker (7 May 2019)

Hazkirbo said:



			and how comfortable for the horse? Not a fan of synthetic saddles personally.

Iâ€™d love to know how people pick up these bargains!! Horses and tack!

Forgot to add she also stated in the comments she didnâ€™t want one fresh out of racing.
		
Click to expand...

Well as I said it fits perfectly you would assume it was comfortable  I was offered an Ideal for Â£120 but I prefer synthetic as they are lighter. 

Cheap saddles and horses are everywhere. You just need to know what you are looking for.


----------



## electric_circus (7 May 2019)

'Come and lead my kids out on their ponies for free' - ponies are small ones, so not even likely to be a ride in it for any gullible fool who agrees to do this!

I am looking for a somebody who loves children and horses and would like to come to [....] to give me a hand when my children ride their ponies.
My children are 3 and 5 and we have our own ponies. They are located in [...]. I would like to go riding once or twice per week in the afternoon (around 4 pm) either in the sand school or in the woods.
The children are not yet independent enough to ride all the time by themselves - at least somebody needs to be near to the pony - they usually ride their ponies at the same time so I would need somebody who takes care of the other child on its pony (leading it or just supervising a bit) while I â€žworkâ€œ with the other child and pony.
Anybody interested/willing to help? 
If you like little kids and ponies and have experience with horses and are available in the late afternoon.. let me know!


----------



## ycbm (7 May 2019)

Iâ€™d love to know how people pick up these bargains!! Horses and tack!
		
Click to expand...


Browse all the likely sites every day or even several times a day.
Be prepared to act immediately and pay immediately if you find what you think you are looking for.
Be prepared to sell, mothball, retire or shoot, as appropriate, if it turns out wrong. straight away.
Take risks.
For saddles, know what a sound tree and a good fit is.
For horses, know what a good skeleton is and what physical and temperamental problems are likely to be fixable. 

I've had tons of bargains over the years following those rules, but it's not for everyone, especially not people looking for a single 'horse for life' or 'best buddy.


----------



## exracehorse (8 May 2019)

Rather sad advert.  Poor horse.  And asking price is 600 pounds .....  This a heartbreaking sale of my 21yo Irish Gelding Murphy. 
I am selling Murphy as a light hack only, due to his arthritis there is nothing else he can do. He does suffer with arthritis in his back end thatâ€™s why he is semi retired. 
He is a commitment as needs a good feed to keep the weight on and supplement to help with his creaking joints. 
I am being completely honest, He will struggle in the winter, but with the right TLC, a balance of living out as much as possible he will tick over nicely. He does nibble sometimes but thatâ€™s my fault as I give him too many treats.


----------



## ester (8 May 2019)

that is very sad.


----------



## meleeka (8 May 2019)

Very sad indeed. Why donâ€™t people just do the decent thing? â˜¹ï¸


----------



## Desert_rider (8 May 2019)

Poor Murphy


----------



## exracehorse (8 May 2019)

Desert_rider said:



			Poor Murphy 

Click to expand...


----------



## exracehorse (8 May 2019)

meleeka said:



			Very sad indeed. Why donâ€™t people just do the decent thing? â˜¹ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s such a handsome boy. But obviously crippled with arthritis and should not be ridden.  Shocking to see him being advertised at all.


----------



## exracehorse (8 May 2019)

meleeka said:



			Very sad indeed. Why donâ€™t people just do the decent thing? â˜¹ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Sheâ€™s local to me in Colchester. Essex.  Poor horse.


----------



## Pinkvboots (8 May 2019)

electric_circus said:



			'Come and lead my kids out on their ponies for free' - ponies are small ones, so not even likely to be a ride in it for any gullible fool who agrees to do this!

I am looking for a somebody who loves children and horses and would like to come to [....] to give me a hand when my children ride their ponies.
My children are 3 and 5 and we have our own ponies. They are located in [...]. I would like to go riding once or twice per week in the afternoon (around 4 pm) either in the sand school or in the woods.
The children are not yet independent enough to ride all the time by themselves - at least somebody needs to be near to the pony - they usually ride their ponies at the same time so I would need somebody who takes care of the other child on its pony (leading it or just supervising a bit) while I â€žworkâ€œ with the other child and pony.
Anybody interested/willing to help?
If you like little kids and ponies and have experience with horses and are available in the late afternoon.. let me know!
		
Click to expand...

What are the chances


----------



## meleeka (8 May 2019)

exracehorse said:



			Heâ€™s such a handsome boy. But obviously crippled with arthritis and should not be ridden.  Shocking to see him being advertised at all.
		
Click to expand...

I think sheâ€™ll be lucky to sell him for Â£600 unless itâ€™s to some clueless novice.


----------



## Tarragon (9 May 2019)

I think that everybody should be made to read Black Beauty before they can buy a horse - Poor Murphy :-(


----------



## exracehorse (9 May 2019)

Tarragon said:



			I think that everybody should be made to read Black Beauty before they can buy a horse - Poor Murphy :-(
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜¢ðŸ˜¢. So true.  Wish I had the land to offer him a forever home


----------



## ester (9 May 2019)

So a massive, old, stiff/lame horse who is a poor doer.


----------



## Hollychops (9 May 2019)

That sounds like she is just offloading her old friend as its easier than making the right decision for him. Whats even worse is that she wants paying for it!! Why cant people just do the right thing?

Have to question what the vet has said on him being ridden?


----------



## exracehorse (9 May 2019)

HollyChops said:



			That sounds like she is just offloading her old friend as its easier than making the right decision for him. Whats even worse is that she wants paying for it!! Why cant people just do the right thing?

Have to question what the vet has said on him being ridden?
		
Click to expand...

The original advert on the Facebook horsey site, said â€˜not sound from behindâ€™. Then after many responses, it was removed.  But still up on preloved.


----------



## Gloi (9 May 2019)

Somebody just wanting Â£750 for an unsound 10yo thoroughbred mare as companion or broodmare.


----------



## Desert_rider (9 May 2019)

Like wise exracehorse. He is such a gentle looking sole.


----------



## miss_c (15 May 2019)

Seen a load of adverts like this today and it's getting on my wick...

Photo of a horse with the words, 'how beautiful is X?', 'how handsome is Y?', 'how cute is Z?'.

No further information at all, what's wrong with doing a proper advert?!


----------



## ahml100 (15 May 2019)

I got a feeling it is a way of getting round the new fb rules about advertising animals.


----------



## ester (15 May 2019)

miss_c said:



			Seen a load of adverts like this today and it's getting on my wick...

Photo of a horse with the words, 'how beautiful is X?', 'how handsome is Y?', 'how cute is Z?'.

No further information at all, what's wrong with doing a proper advert?!
		
Click to expand...

Because facebook are deleting them all! I can tell you have been off sick


----------



## shortstuff99 (15 May 2019)

miss_c said:



			Seen a load of adverts like this today and it's getting on my wick...

Photo of a horse with the words, 'how beautiful is X?', 'how handsome is Y?', 'how cute is Z?'.

No further information at all, what's wrong with doing a proper advert?!
		
Click to expand...

That is also the new rider for maisie/Ricky Sawyer if the same adverts I'm thinking of and have seen.


----------



## miss_c (16 May 2019)

ester said:



			Because facebook are deleting them all! I can tell you have been off sick 

Click to expand...


----------



## windand rain (16 May 2019)

Got a torrent of abuse for pointing out you cannot sell or transport horses without a passport when someone was trying to sell a scrub colt for a quick Â£200 no passport was part of the ad. The site admin were very quick to delete the ad and tell everyone they were not allowed to sell without passports and they too got the same abuse. It is time the passport laws were enforced rigorously. Even if at random points like the old Mininstry pull ins for lorries. I know it would be a pain for law abiding people but it just might make those that flout the law think twice if they were fined heavily it might also reduce the random breeding for a quick buck.


----------



## Ddraig_wen (16 May 2019)

just seen an advert 19yr old happy hacker, can't cope with school work. Not a novice ride because he's forward and likes to do things quickly. Price is 3k


----------



## DreamTime22 (17 May 2019)

Lovely detailed post selling a Skewbald 5yo and loads of photos. Opening line of the description read something along the lines of 

no shes not 3k don't even ask if she's bloody 3k cos she isn't going going for that nor will she ever be

....Why not just put the price on the advert then? Save yourself the hassle of people that are only looking in that budget...


----------



## SpringArising (14 June 2019)

Just seen a good one. 

Someone asking if non-riding shares are a thing, as she would like to just spend time with horses. One of the replies:

"I have 2 retired geldings, I'd be very happy for someone to make some fuss of them, and maybe feed and poo pick, no financial contribution needed" - how kind!


----------



## Peter7917 (14 June 2019)

Theocat said:



			Saw one a couple of days ago, where the owner had been told by the dentist that the horse was probably younger than its passported age. The horror!

Owner wanted to know:
Who can confirm the age?
How can she get the age changed on the passport?

She didn't seem to like or believe the answers telling her a) a dentist, and b) you can't.

It eventually transpired that the horse is possibly more like 2 or 2 and a half, rather than (shock!) nearly three. I say "eventually" but the debate still seemed to run for a very long time after that 

Click to expand...

Saw this one. Couldn't understand the problem, im sure I commented that if the horse was thought to be six months younger then just do everything six months later than originally planned.


----------



## Sasanaskyex (14 June 2019)

Genuinely copied from a post on Facebook which appeared on my timeline...

_"1/2 horse trailer wanted - cannot weigh more than 1000kg to carry a 16.2 500kg horse.....
Not doing my test until August so either looking to collect then or have delivered to me in X location.
Good condition necessary, floor checked recently & preferably partition included. Good home waiting (it's a trailer!?)...."_

Somebody responds with an ad for their trailer which is an ifor 505, recently had floor replaced (metal), serviced regularly Â£1000 no offers - sounds like a bargin to me.

Poster responds _"was hoping to spend a little less, thanks..."_

I couldn't quite fathom the logic..So you'd like a trailer in mint condition delivered to you for less than Â£1000, yes well I'd also love a 5* event horse for Â£10k but there we go...


----------



## conniegirl (14 June 2019)

Sasanaskyex said:



			Genuinely copied from a post on Facebook which appeared on my timeline...

_"1/2 horse trailer wanted - cannot weigh more than 1000kg to carry a 16.2 500kg horse.....
Not doing my test until August so either looking to collect then or have delivered to me in X location.
Good condition necessary, floor checked recently & preferably partition included. Good home waiting (it's a trailer!?)...."_

Somebody responds with an ad for their trailer which is an ifor 505, recently had floor replaced (metal), serviced regularly Â£1000 no offers - sounds like a bargin to me.

Poster responds _"was hoping to spend a little less, thanks..."_

I couldn't quite fathom the logic..So you'd like a trailer in mint condition delivered to you for less than Â£1000, yes well I'd also love a 5* event horse for Â£10k but there we go...
		
Click to expand...

I just paid Â£1500 for very similar to what she wants (and i drove 2.5hrs to go look at it!)

She wonâ€™t find anything in good condition and with a good floor on it for less than Â£1.5k


----------



## sportsmansB (14 June 2019)

I got so fed up with the detailed list of requirements (16h bay gelding, done all riding club activities, no younger than 7 or older than 11, for Â£1000) 
I replied and said 'I'd like a 5 bed house in the country on 8 acres with stables and a sandschool for the price of a 2 bed terrace in town - but I can't have one, because that price is unrealistic' and got accused of being snobby and that 'not everyone has a big budget'


----------



## Rosemary28 (14 June 2019)

There was one on a local fb page recently, "pony, Â£80 to anyone who can catch him". I honestly couldn't tell if she was joking or not... I really hope she was.


----------



## rabatsa (14 June 2019)

rosemary28 said:



			There was one on a local fb page recently, "pony, Â£80 to anyone who can catch him". I honestly couldn't tell if she was joking or not... I really hope she was.
		
Click to expand...

I got offered a horse for nothing If I could get him onto transport to take him away.  He came home with me the next day.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 June 2019)

rabatsa said:



			I got offered a horse for nothing If I could get him onto transport to take him away.  He came home with me the next day.
		
Click to expand...

I have a shetland who I regularly tell people they can have if they can catch him! He is a cracking wee gelding who has done well in the show ring every time shown. I can groom him, trim his feet etc loose in the field but produce a headcollar/leadrope/bit of bailer twine that could possibly be used to catch him and he is offskis! To be fair if I really wanted to catch him I would need a 2nd pair of hands. And I only offer to him to people I know - funnily enough 3 years later no one has ever taken me up on the offer!


----------



## Rosemary28 (14 June 2019)

It was more the way she talked about the pony, she had a horrible attitude towards it. Take your point though, and I was tempted to offer to catch him, he looked a cracking little welshie!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 June 2019)

One has just appeared on almost every fb site up here: wanted cob broken or unbroken max 400


----------



## Leo Walker (14 June 2019)

EKW said:



			One has just appeared on almost every fb site up here: wanted cob broken or unbroken max 400
		
Click to expand...

I could find her 20 for that price within about 10 mins if thats all her requirements are!


----------



## Ddraig_wen (18 June 2019)

Seen two adverts today on different face ache

( abridged versions) 
Young large horse, naps in school, nappy to hack. Gets worse unless she is worked every day or at least 5 times a week. Owner has lost confidence but horse is lovely on the ground and to handle. Offers around 4k  


Large hunter type, good to do in all ways. Has medicated kissing spine for sale as owner doesn't have time to do the rehab. Offers around 4k


----------



## Tarragon (18 June 2019)

EKW said:



			One has just appeared on almost every fb site up here: wanted cob broken or unbroken max 400
		
Click to expand...

There is more than one interpretation of the word "broken"!
They might end up with a broken "broken" one


----------



## Vodkagirly (26 June 2019)

Has anyone got a 17" wintec saddle and bridle whos willing to give it away or i have a little old boiler to swap  .

Do people really expect others to give away tack for free?


----------



## turkana (26 June 2019)

Vodkagirly said:



			Has anyone got a 17" wintec saddle and bridle whos willing to give it away or i have a little old boiler to swap  .

Do people really expect others to give away tack for free?
		
Click to expand...

No to a random stranger on facebook but I did donate 3 saddles to The Horse Trust on Sunday but only because it's a good cause, there's no way I'd have given them to somebody begging on the net!


----------



## Brunocat (1 July 2019)

Just advertised a paddock, 3 stables & tackroom for rent for Â£60/week.  Had one reply asking if I could provide accommodation in the price also so she & other half could live there.


----------



## ester (1 July 2019)

tent?


----------



## indie1282 (1 July 2019)

SpringArising said:



			Just seen a good one. 

Someone asking if non-riding shares are a thing, as she would like to just spend time with horses. One of the replies:

"I have 2 retired geldings, I'd be very happy for someone to make some fuss of them, and maybe feed and poo pick, no financial contribution needed" - how kind!
		
Click to expand...

I dont see anything wrong with this? They obviously want to share a non ridden horse and someone offered 2 retirees for some fuss. They didnt ask for money so seems fair to me.


----------



## Sasanaskyex (2 July 2019)

indie1282 said:



			I dont see anything wrong with this? They obviously want to share a non ridden horse and someone offered 2 retirees for some fuss. They didnt ask for money so seems fair to me.
		
Click to expand...

Not offering payment for the poo picking though?...I'd be quite happy for someone to come and poo pick my horses field for free too! I thought it sounded cheeky personally.


----------



## HashRouge (2 July 2019)

Sasanaskyex said:



			Not offering payment for the poo picking though?...I'd be quite happy for someone to come and poo pick my horses field for free too! I thought it sounded cheeky personally.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, the person was asking for a share, which usually comes with jobs AND a financial contribution. The person replying simply suggested "maybe" poo picking, which presumably meant if the other person thought that was reasonable. I really don't think there was anything cheeky about that one - in fact, I think it was quite nice. I've got two retirees and I'm certainly not nice enough to offer some random person the chance to come and spend time with them.


----------



## Sasanaskyex (2 July 2019)

HashRouge said:



			To be fair, the person was asking for a share, which usually comes with jobs AND a financial contribution. The person replying simply suggested "maybe" poo picking, which presumably meant if the other person thought that was reasonable. I really don't think there was anything cheeky about that one - in fact, I think it was quite nice. I've got two retirees and I'm certainly not nice enough to offer some random person the chance to come and spend time with them.
		
Click to expand...

I get someone to groom my horses to keep them clean for me and have my fields cleared? Where do I sign up?


----------



## SpringArising (2 July 2019)

indie1282 said:



			I dont see anything wrong with this? They obviously want to share a non ridden horse and someone offered 2 retirees for some fuss. They didnt ask for money so seems fair to me.
		
Click to expand...




HashRouge said:



			To be fair, the person was asking for a share, which usually comes with jobs AND a financial contribution. The person replying simply suggested "maybe" poo picking, which presumably meant if the other person thought that was reasonable. I really don't think there was anything cheeky about that one - in fact, I think it was quite nice. I've got two retirees and I'm certainly not nice enough to offer some random person the chance to come and spend time with them.
		
Click to expand...

Because who the hell would actually pay for that? The lady essentially wants a groom, and then had the cheek to imply she was doing the woman a favour by not charging for it.


----------



## indie1282 (2 July 2019)

SpringArising said:



			Because who the hell would actually pay for that? The lady essentially wants a groom, and then had the cheek to imply she was doing the woman a favour by not charging for it.
		
Click to expand...

But they are not paying are they? The person offering didnt ask for any financial contribution. They also said 'maybe' poo picking and feeding. I also wouldn't say that the lady wants a groom..


----------



## Sasanaskyex (2 July 2019)

indie1282 said:



			But they are not paying are they? The person offering didnt ask for any financial contribution. They also said 'maybe' poo picking and feeding. I also wouldn't say that the lady wants a groom..
		
Click to expand...

Clearly we have different interpretations, thatâ€™s what often happens especially when things are written not spoken. Lets just move on ðŸ˜‚


----------



## indie1282 (2 July 2019)

Sasanaskyex said:



			Clearly we have different interpretations, thatâ€™s what often happens especially when things are written not spoken. Lets just move on ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Umm not sure it's your place to tell someone to to 'move on' is it - especially as I'm not replying to your post.


----------



## Sasanaskyex (2 July 2019)

indie1282 said:



			Umm not sure it's your place to tell someone to to 'move on' is it - especially as I'm not replying to your post.
		
Click to expand...

 Jesus Christ Indie I was trying to diffuse the tension over a matter which is really not important. Please continue on then with your negative energy.


----------



## Orchard14 (2 July 2019)

â€œCan my friend, sister, other half, cousin twice removed, random stranger I found come and ride your horse please...could you give them a lessonâ€ My fathers side of the family are the worst for it!!


----------



## Hollychops (2 July 2019)

A family friend asked if their daughter could ride one of my daughters ponies and maybe take it to a show, i replied with 'As long as i can borrow her Range Rover for the week with a full tank of fuel'. Funnily enough they never asked again.


----------



## Orchard14 (2 July 2019)

HollyChops said:



			A family friend asked if their daughter could ride one of my daughters ponies and maybe take it to a show, i replied with 'As long as i can borrow her Range Rover for the week with a full tank of fuel'. Funnily enough they never asked again.
		
Click to expand...

Must remember that one


----------



## Lammy (2 July 2019)

â€œFoal available for loan once weanedâ€ 

Loan? A foal! Have they heard of youngstock livery...who in their right mind would pay to keep a foal for the owner to take it back at 3/4 years old?


----------



## Snowfilly (2 July 2019)

Lammy said:



			â€œFoal available for loan once weanedâ€ 

Loan? A foal! Have they heard of youngstock livery...who in their right mind would pay to keep a foal for the owner to take it back at 3/4 years old?
		
Click to expand...

Actually I would have in the past. I've brought random weanlings as company for foals I've brought, so I could have borrowed one instead! Plus you can do the in hand showing stuff if that's your scene.


----------



## windand rain (2 July 2019)

Lammy said:



			â€œFoal available for loan once weanedâ€

Loan? A foal! Have they heard of youngstock livery...who in their right mind would pay to keep a foal for the owner to take it back at 3/4 years old?
		
Click to expand...

Me now I am getting old but it would have to be a very special one able to be shown at the highest level


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (2 July 2019)

Lammy said:



			â€œFoal available for loan once weanedâ€ 

Loan? A foal! Have they heard of youngstock livery...who in their right mind would pay to keep a foal for the owner to take it back at 3/4 years old?
		
Click to expand...

Quite a lot of people actually! People who need a companion for their youngster. Saves buying one and then paying to back it etc or go through the hassle of selling once it's purpose has been fulfilled. And yes people who like show inhand will usually happily take one on.


----------



## blitznbobs (3 July 2019)

ester said:



			tent?
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t suggest that youâ€™ll have them rigging one up in your back garden then knocking on your door to use the shower and loo...


----------



## SadKen (10 July 2019)

Here's a good one that's just popped up.

Wanted: 14.2-15.2 middleweight, age 7-9, must hack alone and in company, must have no vices, be good with dogs, tractors, children, good to catch, shoe, load, clip. Working in an outline and jumping 90cm. Must be forward going and also safe, no dirty stops, bucks, etc.

Budget? 
Max 2.5k.

Good luck pal. If you find that unicorn for 2.5k please let me know what planet it was on.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 July 2019)

There's a sad one on Preloved, a Welsh free to good home at 28 yo.


----------



## SadKen (10 July 2019)

Faracat said:



			There's a sad one on Preloved, a Welsh free to good home at 28 yo. 

Click to expand...

Urgh. If I won lotto I would take all of these old souls, give them a great few months and PTS. I can't believe someone would give a horse that age away. Well I can, but they are awful people.


----------



## SpringArising (9 August 2019)

One of those 'I need a groom but no way in hell I'm paying for it' posts:

_Just putting this up to see if anyone would be interested, I have 2 horses 1 pony who is retired and a companion to my foal. I have never owned a youngster before would anyone with experience be interested in helping out, no financial contribution required, just need help in the evenings, possibly mornings too in the winter. Very lovely foal with lots of potential._

How fun!


----------



## Fransurrey (9 August 2019)

Not so much a post per se, but a response to a sale ad. I'm selling a whole set of gullets for less than half the rrp, with only one used and including a gauge. Someone offered me Â£15 less, saying they could get a new gullet for another Â£5 more than their offer. I pointed out the obvious (this wasn't one gullet). Later I had another reply, offering the same again from the same person. Didn't bother responding...


----------



## Berpisc (9 August 2019)

SpringArising said:



			One of those 'I need a groom but no way in hell I'm paying for it' posts:

_Just putting this up to see if anyone would be interested, I have 2 horses 1 pony who is retired and a companion to my foal. I have never owned a youngster before would anyone with experience be interested in helping out, no financial contribution required, just need help in the evenings, possibly mornings too in the winter. Very lovely foal with lots of potential._

How fun!
		
Click to expand...

Potential for disaster there.


----------



## tiahatti (10 August 2019)

Wanted Horse to Ride Saturday mornings. Unable to pay

Well, this person was certainly optimistic! No details of ability or offers to help with chores either!


----------



## Rumtytum (10 August 2019)

tiahatti said:



			Wanted Horse to Ride Saturday mornings. Unable to pay

Well, this person was certainly optimistic! No details of ability or offers to help with chores either!
		
Click to expand...

Never thought of that! Iâ€™ll ask my riding school the same, would save me a fortune!


----------



## Pinkvboots (10 August 2019)

tiahatti said:



			Wanted Horse to Ride Saturday mornings. Unable to pay

Well, this person was certainly optimistic! No details of ability or offers to help with chores either!
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't it be lovely eh just to rock up every Saturday and ride for free without any responsibility or care in the world!


----------



## exracehorse (10 August 2019)

SpringArising said:



			One of those 'I need a groom but no way in hell I'm paying for it' posts:

_Just putting this up to see if anyone would be interested, I have 2 horses 1 pony who is retired and a companion to my foal. I have never owned a youngster before would anyone with experience be interested in helping out, no financial contribution required, just need help in the evenings, possibly mornings too in the winter. Very lovely foal with lots of potential._

How fun!
		
Click to expand...

 I saw that advert yesterday.  What a bloody cheek


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (10 August 2019)

exracehorse said:



			I saw that advert yesterday.  What a bloody cheek
		
Click to expand...

I also find it very odd to describe a foal as having potential...  Much like any other foal, surely all you can say about it is that it has 4 legs and a tail? (with some exceptions re: brilliant breeding etc)


----------



## Chinchilla (10 August 2019)

Faracat said:



			There's a sad one on Preloved, a Welsh free to good home at 28 yo. 

Click to expand...




SadKen said:



			Urgh. If I won lotto I would take all of these old souls, give them a great few months and PTS. I can't believe someone would give a horse that age away. Well I can, but they are awful people.
		
Click to expand...

I spoke to Preloved seller and this is it in brief, not sure it's fair to expose all their personal circumstances on a forum but for those worried about the pony :the Preloved seller us actually not his owner, but the non tech savvy owner is in very dire horrible circumstances and the land is being sold. However the seller is trying to find somewhere with enough land for both her horses and this welshie before finding him a new home. They've said I can drop them a message from time to time to check on progress if I want. 
Pony looks a sweetie and it's indisputable I'm a bit of a time waster by messaging them, but at least know pony isn't in imminent danger of ending up in a shit hole of a home.


----------



## Fiona (10 August 2019)

I saw one today...

Looking for a connemara pony to loan, been riding 5 months, just starting to canter, but has jumped crosspoles and can do changes of leg. Needs to come with all rack and rugs. 

The world has gone mad ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜­

Fiona


----------



## Ceifer (15 August 2019)

Advert for freelance rider 
Littered with spelling errors - even if you arenâ€™t brilliant at spelling you can get someone to proof read or just do a spell check on a computer.
Offers to ride difficult horses. Accompanying pictures show rider jumping various horses looking like a complete novice, not being in balance and pulling horses in the mouth. Random picture sat on a horse with no tack on. Flatwork pictures show same horse either grossly behind the bit or doing a llama impression depending on what pace sheâ€™s in. 
Advert states she has plenty spaces to fill. 
I wonder why...


----------



## Shilasdair (15 August 2019)

Ceifer said:



			Advert for freelance rider
Littered with spelling errors - even if you arenâ€™t brilliant at spelling you can get someone to proof read or just do a spell check on a computer.
Offers to ride difficult horses. Accompanying pictures show rider jumping various horses looking like a complete novice, not being in balance and pulling horses in the mouth. Random picture sat on a horse with no tack on. Flatwork pictures show same horse either grossly behind the bit or doing a llama impression depending on what pace sheâ€™s in.
Advert states she has plenty spaces to fill.
I wonder why...
		
Click to expand...

When I worked at a rather large equine college, the students would spend a lot of time telling us staff that they intended to 'school dressage horses' or 'do breaking and schooling' when they left.  I was always greatly amused to hear the same students weeping and wailing about how dangerous the college loan horses were when allocated them (safe as houses).   I imagine their idea of 'schooling' was riding lovely quiet horses and being paid for it...


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 August 2019)

Ceifer said:



			Advert for freelance rider
Littered with spelling errors - even if you arenâ€™t brilliant at spelling you can get someone to proof read or just do a spell check on a computer.
Offers to ride difficult horses. Accompanying pictures show rider jumping various horses looking like a complete novice, not being in balance and pulling horses in the mouth. Random picture sat on a horse with no tack on. Flatwork pictures show same horse either grossly behind the bit or doing a llama impression depending on what pace sheâ€™s in.
Advert states she has plenty spaces to fill.
I wonder why...
		
Click to expand...

There's one of those near me ... thick as 2 short planks. If they could even write their 'About Section' on Facebook sensibly you wouldn't be as bemused. 

Bt whn u rite ur bisnis pg lk dis thn wht d u xpct! 

This person is in their 30's btw the not a kid ...


----------



## poiuytrewq (15 August 2019)

tiahatti said:



			Wanted Horse to Ride Saturday mornings. Unable to pay

Well, this person was certainly optimistic! No details of ability or offers to help with chores either!
		
Click to expand...

I pretty much posted the direct opposite. Wanted someone to ride my lovely little horse in return for a bit of company. Any day/s as much or little as wanted.... the only replies were free lancers which I did actually take one up on but I thought someone might have liked that offer ðŸ˜


----------



## Cowpony (19 August 2019)

Another sad one on FB today - somebody looking to loan out a 31 year old mare with Cushings, suitable only as a companion or lead rein pony. To be fair, the owner did say she'd pay for the meds and not pass on that cost.  Had to sit on my hands.


----------



## Leo Walker (19 August 2019)

Theres a brilliant one on preloved at the minute. Someone has a retired pony and is looking for someone to come twice a week and fuss them and feed them treats. The cost for this is Â£40 a month. I was sorely tempted to message and ask if the Â£40 included the treats or did you have to buy them on top!


----------



## LaurenBay (19 August 2019)

Shilasdair said:



			When I worked at a rather large equine college, the students would spend a lot of time telling us staff that they intended to 'school dressage horses' or 'do breaking and schooling' when they left.  I was always greatly amused to hear the same students weeping and wailing about how dangerous the college loan horses were when allocated them (safe as houses).   I imagine their idea of 'schooling' was riding lovely quiet horses and being paid for it...
		
Click to expand...

Luckily yours had nice Horses. The one at the Equine college I went too had only a handful of nice ones (who everyone fought over about who got to ride them) the rest were pretty crazy and 3 downright dangerous (one even had bars on its stable so no one could touch it and warning signs and only the YM could handle it, I heard rumours it bit someones finger off)


----------



## little_critter (19 August 2019)

"Pony for sale approx 15 months old
Of good nature very friendly loves playing football
All up to date with vaccines etc by local vet
Sure vet said he is 8 hands if that means anything
We keep alpacas do donâ€™t know a lot about horses he is only for sale as we just donâ€™t have the land with ever growing alpaca numbers "

There are 3 photos, 2 of the passport and the 3rd is of the pony.


----------



## Horse2018 (19 August 2019)

Great all rounder. Very forward clever mare. Not for novice rider. Full loan being offered until I can ride again (pregnant) followed by a very flexible long term part loan for the right person. She will not be leaving current yard so please don't waste your time

she  wants someone to take care of her horse for free


----------



## Horse2018 (19 August 2019)

I also  saw a 27 year old mare for sale on a Facebook group  admin removed the post itâ€™s very sad.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (19 August 2019)

There's a very young girl I know locally who had adverts up offering to school on green horses. She has zero idea of how to do this and was kicked off my mate's horse for teaching it to rear!


----------



## TWMD (19 August 2019)

Just seen on Preloved:

Miniature Shetland WANTED for 5* companion home

Iâ€™m looking for a mini Shetland as a companion for my gelding. Will live on our land at our home with plenty of outbuildings and barns right by the house. Any age/gender considered. Doesnâ€™t need to be broken as wonâ€™t be ridden. Retired ponies welcome.
Must be free and ideally able to deliver to our home or can collect in my 4x4 with seats down and a ramp (if you think theyâ€™d be ok with that).
Thank you


----------



## ester (19 August 2019)

Horse2018 said:



			Great all rounder. Very forward clever mare. Not for novice rider. Full loan being offered until I can ride again (pregnant) followed by a very flexible long term part loan for the right person. She will not be leaving current yard so please don't waste your time

she  wants someone to take care of her horse for free
		
Click to expand...

sounds ok to me?


----------



## teddypops (19 August 2019)

Horse2018 said:



			Great all rounder. Very forward clever mare. Not for novice rider. Full loan being offered until I can ride again (pregnant) followed by a very flexible long term part loan for the right person. She will not be leaving current yard so please don't waste your time

she  wants someone to take care of her horse for free
		
Click to expand...

No, she is offering a horse for loan while she is pregnant.


----------



## Courbette (21 August 2019)

Faracat said:



			There's a sad one on Preloved, a Welsh free to good home at 28 yo. 

Click to expand...

I hate advert like this. I have just seen an ad for a 19 year old 11hh mare. Up for sale as she has recently started bucking. At 19 and if it has genuinely just started you'd think the owner would be more concerned with what has made her buck.

Also so many aggressive adverts for people looking for loaners. I understand people don't want to be let down but some of the adverts are very confrontational. I've seen one advertising no hard mouth rider or potatoe sitter (who would willing put themselves in that category) and no riding school goers I'm need someone dedicated and knowledgeable (because you can't be either if you are between horses and having riding lesson).

My favorite does not kick bite buck or rear yet profile picture clearly shows the same horse rearing with a rider.


----------



## Ambers Echo (25 September 2019)

Not on FB but still....
A horse sold as a talented  event prospect.... Full name on ad and in the text it said competing at BE80T with potential for much more.

BE record reveals 2 runs this year - no previous runs - Low-Mid 40s dressage, 4 faults SJ each time and never yet made it round the XC. So not so much 'BE80' but 'demonstrated not yet capable of BE80!' Not particularly young either.  Price was out of my price range! 

Do they think people won't look up a record? If the ad did not mention BE at all and just said 'schools well XC but not yet consistent' or whatever then maybe we would have had a look. But when the ad  is so obviously misleading it makes me distrust everything else the seller says. Like a horse from my yard I once saw advertised as 'has hunted' not mentioning it went over backwards while out!


----------



## kc921 (26 September 2019)

teddypops said:



			No, she is offering a horse for loan while she is pregnant.
		
Click to expand...

Still don't see what's wrong with that one? 
She's offering a full loan while she is pregnant as she cant ride, etc while she's pregnant and doesn't want the horse to move yards. 
I see that kind of advert often, don't see an issue with it


----------



## Fransurrey (26 September 2019)

Saw one yesterday on a local page. Lady was offering two youngsters (3 yo) for part loan. In return for the fun fun fun of backing someone else's horses, no payment required, just stable chores! How I resisted a million laughing emojis I don't know!


----------



## exracehorse (26 September 2019)

Advert yesterday was a very green horse for full loan. To be moved. For 6 months only.  With no tack. As apparently it had been stolen.


----------



## Ddraig_wen (27 September 2019)

Advert for a nervy unbroken section A for loan. Preference for the loaner to break him to ride and teach him to be caught.


----------



## SamBean (27 September 2019)

exracehorse said:



			Advert yesterday was a very green horse for full loan. To be moved. For 6 months only.  With no tack. As apparently it had been stolen.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Ambers Echo (27 September 2019)

And another one.... "Done BE90s" with full name on ad.

Actually it has done 1 BE90 and failed to complete. Why artificially big up a horse that might well be very nice but has NOT 'done BE90s' and therefore saying it has makes me conclude they are utterly unreliable as a seller!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 June 2020)

Time to resurrect this thread! 

Just saw an ad on a Shetland page - Wanted mare or gelding, chestnut or skewbald or grey. Would prefer broken but must be very easy to cacth. On permanent loan and must deliver to me. 

Yeah ok mate! Someone is just going to drop their ridden pony off to you free of charge! No chance!


----------



## Clodagh (22 June 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Time to resurrect this thread!

Just saw an ad on a Shetland page - Wanted mare or gelding, chestnut or skewbald or grey. Would prefer broken but must be very easy to cacth. On permanent loan and must deliver to me.

Yeah ok mate! Someone is just going to drop their ridden pony off to you free of charge! No chance!
		
Click to expand...

Are you not on your way already? Where's your compassion!?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 June 2020)

Clodagh said:



			Are you not on your way already? Where's your compassion!?
		
Click to expand...

Oh I have 1 that fits the bill - except she isn't free or for permanent loan 😂🤣😂


----------



## mymareisaniightmare (22 June 2020)

a gem- WANTED: 15hh+ warmblood gelding. good breeding is a must. I am wanting to jump newcomers next month so no projects. 8-12 years old, preferably grey, I want people to notice us. must be able to live out, rugless in the winter, and do Autumn hunting and BE100- Novice eventing next year. ideally training at elementary level. Preferably to have affiliated before. 3k budget, including tack. 5* home awaits!

no word of a lie I saw this exact advert a couple of months ago. after a look through her page she had never ridden anything more forward than a gypsy cob, and hadn't jumped bigger than 50cm. And her idea of a 5* home was a rented field, no field shelter or anything. some people...


----------



## skint1 (22 June 2020)

mymareisaniightmare said:



			a gem- WANTED: 15hh+ warmblood gelding. good breeding is a must. I am wanting to jump newcomers next month so no projects. 8-12 years old, preferably grey, I want people to notice us. must be able to live out, rugless in the winter, and do Autumn hunting and BE100- Novice eventing next year. ideally training at elementary level. Preferably to have affiliated before. 3k budget, including tack. 5* home awaits!

no word of a lie I saw this exact advert a couple of months ago. after a look through her page she had never ridden anything more forward than a gypsy cob, and hadn't jumped bigger than 50cm. And her idea of a 5* home was a rented field, no field shelter or anything. some people...
		
Click to expand...

Bless her, she has a lot to learn


----------



## Vodkagirly (22 June 2020)

Just seen a horse available as a companion. Can't be left alone, needs rug in summer, stabled in winter, lots of feed, can be difficult to handle and unsound.  
Bet there is queue for that one


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 June 2020)

It may have been mentioned already but I would like to put forward any advert that uses the word 'unicorn' to describe a horse unless the ad contains a photo of said horse dressed up as a unicorn. If it's a 'wanted' ad, then there is no reason to use the word unless you actually want a unicorn (maybe made by Schleich?) to go with your mythological beast collection.


----------



## Hollychops (22 June 2020)

mymareisaniightmare said:



			a gem- WANTED: 15hh+ warmblood gelding. good breeding is a must. I am wanting to jump newcomers next month so no projects. 8-12 years old, preferably grey, I want people to notice us. must be able to live out, rugless in the winter, and do Autumn hunting and BE100- Novice eventing next year. ideally training at elementary level. Preferably to have affiliated before. 3k budget, including tack. 5* home awaits!

no word of a lie I saw this exact advert a couple of months ago. after a look through her page she had never ridden anything more forward than a gypsy cob, and hadn't jumped bigger than 50cm. And her idea of a 5* home was a rented field, no field shelter or anything. some people...
		
Click to expand...

I think theres lots that want that kind of horse. Thankfully some of us are more realistic!


----------



## Pinkvboots (22 June 2020)

mymareisaniightmare said:



			a gem- WANTED: 15hh+ warmblood gelding. good breeding is a must. I am wanting to jump newcomers next month so no projects. 8-12 years old, preferably grey, I want people to notice us. must be able to live out, rugless in the winter, and do Autumn hunting and BE100- Novice eventing next year. ideally training at elementary level. Preferably to have affiliated before. 3k budget, including tack. 5* home awaits!

no word of a lie I saw this exact advert a couple of months ago. after a look through her page she had never ridden anything more forward than a gypsy cob, and hadn't jumped bigger than 50cm. And her idea of a 5* home was a rented field, no field shelter or anything. some people...
		
Click to expand...

I bet her budget was £500


----------



## Lynnfigaro (22 June 2020)

Poor, poor horse.


----------



## C1airey (22 June 2020)

A grey. To live out all winter. Without rugs.

Mwah-ha-ha-ha-haaa


----------



## P.forpony (22 June 2020)

Just as this thread is resurrected hey presto
Up pops this...


“Let down again 🙁 
Was supposed to be getting a Connemara of this women as soon as her daughter got her new pony as she was let down but we went to message her to see how this horse is doing and she blocked us.. so wants again we are looking for a new horse! Please no more let downs it isn’t fare....

I’m looking for a pony between 13hh - 14.1hh any breed must be broken in nothing too young. Want something to have fun on and be able to go exploring jumping over logs and just have fun! I want something fun but not naughty. Will travel atleast 2 hours to get but that’s max as was let down when we arrived to pick up the first horse. Mare or gelding and must be good with goats as there’s around 5 goats that go in the same field with the horses in the day also there’s other horses in the field so must be good with other horses too.... please pm me for more info.

The stable is ready with bedding all ready In, we haven’t got a saddle as the other pony was supposed to come with one + other stuff...

Also they will be spoilt rotten 🤩”

Budget £400


----------



## DrSeuss (23 June 2020)

This thread is making me nervous! I'm looking for my first horse and now I'm worried I'm going to get taken in by a dodgy seller and end up buying one that has secret rodeo aspirations, hidden health problems, and every vice going.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (23 June 2020)

P.forpony said:



			Just as this thread is resurrected hey presto
Up pops this...


“Let down again 🙁
Was supposed to be getting a Connemara of this women as soon as her daughter got her new pony as she was let down but we went to message her to see how this horse is doing and she blocked us.. so wants again we are looking for a new horse! Please no more let downs it isn’t fare....

I’m looking for a pony between 13hh - 14.1hh any breed must be broken in nothing too young. Want something to have fun on and be able to go exploring jumping over logs and just have fun! I want something fun but not naughty. Will travel atleast 2 hours to get but that’s max as was let down when we arrived to pick up the first horse. Mare or gelding and must be good with goats as there’s around 5 goats that go in the same field with the horses in the day also there’s other horses in the field so must be good with other horses too.... please pm me for more info.

The stable is ready with bedding all ready In, we haven’t got a saddle as the other pony was supposed to come with one + other stuff...

Also they will be spoilt rotten 🤩”

Budget £400
		
Click to expand...

So they're looking for a horse which must be goat proof, that's a requirement I haven't heard before.


----------



## Hollychops (23 June 2020)

DrSeuss said:



			This thread is making me nervous! I'm looking for my first horse and now I'm worried I'm going to get taken in by a dodgy seller and end up buying one that has secret rodeo aspirations, hidden health problems, and every vice going. 

Click to expand...

Google is your friend! I have been looking for a while and have been saved from a couple of near misses thanks to google. Google both owner and horse, its amazing what you can find out!


----------



## Flicker (23 June 2020)

Clodagh said:



			Are you not on your way already? Where's your compassion!?
		
Click to expand...

LOLZ youse R just h8-ers hun


----------



## Cinnamontoast (23 June 2020)

Clodagh said:



			Are you not on your way already? Where's your compassion!?
		
Click to expand...

#bekind!


----------



## Snowfilly (23 June 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:



			So they're looking for a horse which must be goat proof, that's a requirement I haven't heard before.
		
Click to expand...

I once had someone ask if a pony was good with ducks and chickens as she had flocks of both roaming around the yard. I said he’d been known to chase dogs and frequently charged pheasants and she agreed it wouldn’t be worth coming to see him as he’d probably kill her chickens.

Goats are not something I expect most horses have ever seen and that’s the least weird bit of that advert!


----------



## smolmaus (23 June 2020)

DrSeuss said:



			This thread is making me nervous! I'm looking for my first horse and now I'm worried I'm going to get taken in by a dodgy seller and end up buying one that has secret rodeo aspirations, hidden health problems, and every vice going. 

Click to expand...

I've read the whole thing over the last two days, counting this as research for the future. Thanks EOAS for the necromancy!

Did just spot an ad for a 9yo gelding with "no breeders please"


----------



## pansymouse (23 June 2020)

Nothing to add except I'm so happy to see this thread revived.  Lockdown has been a rich vein of stupid in every sphere.


----------



## [59668] (23 June 2020)

My favourite will always be the ad I saw wanting a "furrer bread".  I kid you not.


----------



## silv (23 June 2020)

Snowfilly said:



			I once had someone ask if a pony was good with ducks and chickens as she had flocks of both roaming around the yard. I said he’d been known to chase dogs and frequently charged pheasants and she agreed it wouldn’t be worth coming to see him as he’d probably kill her chickens.

Goats are not something I expect most horses have ever seen and that’s the least weird bit of that advert!
		
Click to expand...


That’s a question I always ask as my chickens and dogs are frequently around my horses feet especially at feed time. I couldn’t have a chicken or dog intolerant horse here.


----------



## Ish2020 (23 June 2020)

People wanting loans with unrealistic expectations or people wanting very cheap horses with unrealistic expectations.  Facebook has shut down a lot of the big   Horse for sale groups horse  in recent weeks. In once sense I can understand why people think that way since horses  are so expensive.


----------



## Cloball (23 June 2020)

[59668] said:



			My favourite will always be the ad I saw wanting a "furrer bread".  I kid you not.
		
Click to expand...

Is that when you leave bread in the bread bin too long?


----------



## ycbm (23 June 2020)

I want people to notice us
		
Click to expand...

This would stop me selling to them.  This kind of attitude often comes from people who will dump them the moment fall off or the horse gets ill.  

I had an extremely pretty BE90 mare for sale once and as the viewers were walking away I heard the mother say to the child she was for 'won't  xyz and abc at the yard be jealous when they see her'. 

When they rang later to confirm they wanted her and arrange a vetting,  she had somehow been sold in the meantime    I wanted buyers who wanted her because she was lovely,  and talented,  not because they thought she would make them look good. 

.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 June 2020)

So this is on preloved...




			Wanted around 14hh cob to buy low price
		
Click to expand...

but then it says...




			I would like it like In The start of 2022 this add will be out for a while so ya
		
Click to expand...

and that's it, 'ya' is the last word of the advert (ignoring the location etc).


----------



## thefarsideofthefield (23 June 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			So this is on preloved...



but then it says...



and that's it, 'ya' is the last word of the advert (ignoring the location etc).
		
Click to expand...

A posh person who plans ahead ?


----------



## Ish2020 (23 June 2020)

I found this today

LOOKING ❌
im looking for a black and white cob  12.2hh-13.2hh
im looking for it to suit a 6 year old child  to have as a best friend and to ride around on the road and in an arena the odd time .
10* home waits
but very small budget
thank u


----------



## [139672] (23 June 2020)

A FB friend of mine, no experience of horses, shared a ‘cute’ video of two young kids driving a pony in a lightweight racing type cart. The poor little pony, looked like a miniature and only looked about a year old. Broke my heart seeing that. 🙁. Makes me so sad that people can be so cruel and/or ignorant.


----------



## Circe2 (24 June 2020)

equi said:



			Anyone who doesn't show up and take the horse then and there after asking one question is a time waster. I've been told of time wasters and it was because they spent two days asking qu on fb before deciding The horse wasn't suitable. How can that be a time waster?! A lot seem to think you should just take a horse cause they say so!
		
Click to expand...

I’ve only just finished horse-hunting, and made a conscious decision to rule out the horses in any ads/posts/from dealers mentioning “time wasters”. Which turns out being almost all of them!

Ended up buying a wonderful boy (though not the entirely fully fledged dressage horse I was hoping/had budgeted for) off a family friend, as I just couldn’t abide getting involved in all the aggro out there. It just didn’t feel right giving those odious people my hard-earned money, and I felt like they might very well end up press-ganging me into buying a horse that was completely wrong! 

That said, something must be driving the “no time waster” trend, so I’m not sure all buyers are completely innocent. However, way to scare off anyone genuine and reasonable!


----------



## mymareisaniightmare (24 June 2020)

P.forpony said:



			Just as this thread is resurrected hey presto
Up pops this...


“Let down again 🙁
Was supposed to be getting a Connemara of this women as soon as her daughter got her new pony as she was let down but we went to message her to see how this horse is doing and she blocked us.. so wants again we are looking for a new horse! Please no more let downs it isn’t fare....

I’m looking for a pony between 13hh - 14.1hh any breed must be broken in nothing too young. Want something to have fun on and be able to go exploring jumping over logs and just have fun! I want something fun but not naughty. Will travel atleast 2 hours to get but that’s max as was let down when we arrived to pick up the first horse. Mare or gelding and must be good with goats as there’s around 5 goats that go in the same field with the horses in the day also there’s other horses in the field so must be good with other horses too.... please pm me for more info.

The stable is ready with bedding all ready In, we haven’t got a saddle as the other pony was supposed to come with one + other stuff...

Also they will be spoilt rotten 🤩”

Budget £400
		
Click to expand...

yes I saw that one- chit chat and tack am I right?


----------



## Maesto's Girl (24 June 2020)

Yay I love this thread!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (24 June 2020)

Circe2 said:



			I’ve only just finished horse-hunting, and made a conscious decision to rule out the horses in any ads/posts/from dealers mentioning “time wasters”. Which turns out being almost all of them!

Ended up buying a wonderful boy (though not the entirely fully fledged dressage horse I was hoping/had budgeted for) off a family friend, as I just couldn’t abide getting involved in all the aggro out there. It just didn’t feel right giving those odious people my hard-earned money, and I felt like they might very well end up press-ganging me into buying a horse that was completely wrong!

That said, something must be driving the “no time waster” trend, so I’m not sure all buyers are completely innocent. However, way to scare off anyone genuine and reasonable!
		
Click to expand...

There have been a lot of bored people and joy riders the last couple of months!


----------



## Nasicus (24 June 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			So this is on preloved...
but then it says...
and that's it, 'ya' is the last word of the advert (ignoring the location etc).
		
Click to expand...

Ending sentences with 'so ya' always screams pre/early teen to me.


----------



## Pippity (24 June 2020)

Nasicus said:



			Ending sentences with 'so ya' always screams pre/early teen to me.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a kid whose parents have said, "Maybe we can think about getting you a horse in a couple of years," hoping their kid will grow out of the horsey phase!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 June 2020)

Yes, it could be that Pippity.


----------



## P.forpony (24 June 2020)

mymareisaniightmare said:



			yes I saw that one- chit chat and tack am I right?
		
Click to expand...

I think by the looks of things it ended up on multiple pages, I saw it on a connie page where there was an interesting variety of replies the kindest pointing out that she still wouldn’t get what she was looking for if she added another 0 🙈


----------



## Cob Life (24 June 2020)

[59668] said:



			My favourite will always be the ad I saw wanting a "furrer bread".  I kid you not.
		
Click to expand...

My spelling isn't always amazing and you might just get random letters in the middle of a word but it's better than that!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 June 2020)

Saw an advert warning not to buy from a specific riding school. No vetting mentioned in their tale. A good reminder that people selling horses do sometimes lie/withhold information and that having a vetting with bloods taken is important.




			Our vet contacted his old one and was astonished at the long ongoing history of lameness and issues. He had a large abscess on one of his fronts in the past which caused a fracture and he was box rested for 12 months. Then he went very lame on both hind legs, the vet advised more investigation but they declined and put him on bute!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Wishfilly (27 June 2020)

Not on Facebook but Preloved- 

An advert that essentially boils down to "looking for someone to restart my horse for free". The horse "broncs" and seems to have injured the rider in the past. The horse is also described as "can be a nightmare". 

Really sounds like someone who needs professional help but isn't willing to pay for it.


----------



## Steerpike (28 June 2020)

Spotted this on a local FB page, why do people not want to pay a fair amount for horsebox hire??

Looking for horsebox hire around ******* that doesn’t cost the earth!
My current horsebox hire has closed down.
Anything that allows part day hire at weekends for £50/£60?? 😩🙏🏼


----------



## FinnishLapphund (28 June 2020)

Steerpike said:



			Spotted this on a local FB page, why do people not want to pay a fair amount for horsebox hire??

Looking for horsebox hire around ******* that doesn’t cost the earth!
My current horsebox hire has closed down.
Anything that allows part day hire at weekends for £50/£60?? 😩🙏🏼
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing a reason for why their previous horsebox hire had to close down, could perhaps be because they didn't charge enough to make it go round?


----------



## Steerpike (28 June 2020)

Yes and people wanting a service for nothing


----------



## xDundryx (30 June 2020)

Todays Gem.....

'Princess 16.1hh 11y/o TB Mare.
Very sad sale of my beautiful mare Princess due to lack of time and confidence.
Good to load, clip, farrier, vet, dentist etc..
However I'm going to be as honest as I can, Princess is lame on and off though we've not been able to get to the bottom of it due to lack of funds.
Ridden wise she's a bit green however not dangerous, snaffle mouthed, lacking a bit of muscle though that will come with work.
This horse will make someone very happy, and it comes with great sadness that we’re having to sell her through no fault of her own..she’s such a sweet mare!
5 Star home only!
Viewing is to include a ride.
£700 OVNO including tack'


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (30 June 2020)

At least they aren't wanting 7k for her!


----------



## xDundryx (30 June 2020)

Well maybe In today's market there could be a 0 missing off there 🤭  I feel sorry for the horse people will effectively be riding a lame horse when they try it and it will already invalidate any insurance if taken out. The poster was advertising for a cheap TB only a couple of weeks ago...wonder if this is the resulting purchase ?? 🧐🧐


----------



## Wishfilly (30 June 2020)

xDundryx said:



			Todays Gem.....

'Princess 16.1hh 11y/o TB Mare.
Very sad sale of my beautiful mare Princess due to lack of time and confidence.
Good to load, clip, farrier, vet, dentist etc..
However I'm going to be as honest as I can, Princess is lame on and off though we've not been able to get to the bottom of it due to lack of funds.
Ridden wise she's a bit green however not dangerous, snaffle mouthed, lacking a bit of muscle though that will come with work.
This horse will make someone very happy, and it comes with great sadness that we’re having to sell her through no fault of her own..she’s such a sweet mare!
5 Star home only!
Viewing is to include a ride.
£700 OVNO including tack'
		
Click to expand...

That ad makes me very sad for the horse- can only hope she is picked up by someone honest and the lameness is something that's relatively easy to fix. 

"Viewing is to include a ride" seems an odd thing to say if the horse is intermittently lame.


----------



## Frumpoon (1 July 2020)

I've got somebody messaging me right now wanting me to sell them my saddle for £150 less than asking price because their horse cost a fortune to break in.....


----------



## Pippity (1 July 2020)

I had somebody wanting to take a saddle I'm selling to try. They're local, so I said, sure, just pay for it before you take it. If it doesn't fit, I'll refund the money. They offered to leave a different saddle with me as security instead. I'm selling the saddle, not swapping it!


----------



## 9tails (1 July 2020)

Frumpoon said:



			I've got somebody messaging me right now wanting me to sell them my saddle for £150 less than asking price because their horse cost a fortune to break in.....
		
Click to expand...

I bet that pulled on your heartstrings!


----------



## Chinchilla (1 July 2020)

I might be being unreasonable but just seen 

" Broodmezr wanted cheap or free
Don’t mine problem just want a nice mum "

Yes, with those typos. It really irked me for some reason.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (1 July 2020)

Not horse related but I was selling my car for a very fair price (had checked auto trader and other local ads, was a 10 year old car but had done half the miles of others its age so was really good condition, no bumps etc).

Idiot no1: Will you accept £x
Me: No, my lowest is £y
Idiot no1: I could get a cadillac for £y, hun.
Me: ...then go buy a cadillac? 
Idiot no1: I don't want a cadillac, just saying hun.
Me: if you find the same car with similar miles for less then I suggest you snap it up, "hun".

Taught me to never sell a car privately again, I will be running my next one into the ground or part exchanging at a dealership.


----------



## Cowpony (7 July 2020)

Just seen this and it's hilarious!

Does your child say they want a pony? 
Do you want to make sure they’re serious? 
Do they have skin thicker than leather, and are you prepared to buy them some tiny steel capped boots?
If the answer is yes then I have the pony for you!!

Xxx is in desperate need of a new home. He has been with us since 2015, and I have tried most years to find him a new family. In all seriousness he needs someone very specific and until I find them, he won’t be going anywhere. Despite the bruises, we all ADORE this little guy.
He is the MOST beautiful, “full of character” pony you will ever meet. He could do anything, from driving, to clown tricks (lies down on command, and learns extremely fast). He also knows that if he stands on your toes, he can head butt you over and there’s absolutely nothing you can do about it. I can’t stress enough that he needs a job, I don’t know what job, but he has to be using his brain at least 2/3 times a week or he turns into a tyrant. 
Im looking for an experienced, ballsy family who ENJOY quirks and won’t try to beat it out of him.
I have his full medical history available. He has probably had more veterinary investigations than the entire yard put together, and so far, they have found nothing physically wrong with him


----------



## Meowy Catkin (8 July 2020)

Not FB but youtube. A video of a recently castrated yearling being lunged.


----------



## conniegirl (8 July 2020)

I Posted a wanted advert for a show saddle as have just sold cobbus’ showsaddle (too long for him really) 
Was very specific, wanting a 16.5” show saddle, must be a wide fit, must be brown, must be leather or suede. Even put that i am not interested in GP’s, WH, VSD or dressage saddles.

First reply was offering a 17” rather worse for wear looking blqck synthetic GP saddle!

Argghhhh! Feel like banging my head against a wall


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 July 2020)

Some of the messages we get for horses are too good to be true! We kind of have an unagreed upon policy about txt spk and doggy ears/cats eyes/whatever type of stupid filter on profile pics in that unless they prove otherwise they are too immature. 

A message received recently said: 

Hey, do u hv ne horse tht not made grade tht i cn hv. A lst ma horse @ xmas nd wnt ma new bf. It wud wnt f nutin. Tanx xxxxxxx

Nope. Absolutely not. I am not even going to Facebook stalk you. Plus we have no no horses looking for a new life just now anyway. 

We have had a lot of messages asking for horses in the last few months. Most start the message with a variation of: I heard you give horses on loan, for free etc. A few have written down exactly what they want, what they want to do with the horse, how it will be kept etc. I LOVE these people! Because they aren't messing about, they know exactly what they want. And if we don't have anything to suit I keep their message in a seperate file to offer them first refusal if a suitable horse comes up. 

First impressions make all the difference! 

Bt a am jst a bg meanoe ho dnt knw nuthin an am jst jdgng a bk by its cvr!


----------



## Arzada (8 July 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Not FB but youtube. A video of a recently castrated yearling being lunged.
		
Click to expand...

After being kept alone in his new home for days. Even though the new owner has two other horses. And now returned to his breeder. Thank goodness.


----------



## Flicker (8 July 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Bt a am jst a bg meanoe ho dnt knw nuthin an am jst jdgng a bk by its cvr!
		
Click to expand...

u just a h8r, hun


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 July 2020)

Flicker said:



			u just a h8r, hun
		
Click to expand...

A no hun bt thts jst who a am. a cnt b nce 2 evry1 all da tme hun xxx


----------



## Cloball (8 July 2020)

Wishfilly said:



			Not on Facebook but Preloved-

An advert that essentially boils down to "looking for someone to restart my horse for free". The horse "broncs" and seems to have injured the rider in the past. The horse is also described as "can be a nightmare".

Really sounds like someone who needs professional help but isn't willing to pay for it.
		
Click to expand...

At least they mentioned the broncing I went to hack out a horse for a lady as she 'lacked the time' I found out after he bolted with me that he had previous and had put someone in hospital. Poor guy had been terribly started.


----------



## Wishfilly (8 July 2020)

Cloball said:



			At least they mentioned the broncing I went to hack out a horse for a lady as she 'lacked the time' I found out after he bolted with me that he had previous and had put someone in hospital. Poor guy had been terribly started.
		
Click to expand...

That is true- at least they seem willing to be honest about the horse! 

What happened to you sounds awful and I don't understand how they thought you wouldn't find out he was a bolter!


----------



## Cloball (8 July 2020)

Wishfilly said:



			That is true- at least they seem willing to be honest about the horse!

What happened to you sounds awful and I don't understand how they thought you wouldn't find out he was a bolter!
		
Click to expand...

🤷 They seemed so sweet and genuine I'd like to think they were just novicey naive and getting very bad advice but that might be wishful thinking. Although their solution after I vowed out was a strong man with a rough rep with a strong bit for a confused anxious wobbly horse 😥.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (8 July 2020)

Arzada said:



			After being kept alone in his new home for days. Even though the new owner has two other horses. And now returned to his breeder. Thank goodness.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that's the one - normal recently castrated yearling is called 'dominant' and everything is the breeder's fault. *sigh* I shouldn't have looked at her channel again but I gave into temptation. I really hope that her other yearling isn't kept on individual turnout now (they had some fencing to divide the field). I guess we'll see.


----------



## Wishfilly (8 July 2020)

Cloball said:



			🤷 They seemed so sweet and genuine I'd like to think they were just novicey naive and getting very bad advice but that might be wishful thinking. Although their solution after I vowed out was a strong man with a rough rep with a strong bit for a confused anxious wobbly horse 😥.
		
Click to expand...

Poor horse, doesn't sound like a great set up for him at all.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 July 2020)

£1,000 ONO Wanted Horse Wanted for daughter
		
Click to expand...

So a very cheap horse wanted. 




			Description
Horse wanted around 15.3-16hh+, any around the age of 1-8 years old. Looking for a horse as she is wanting to start horse riding again! Probably would say she is a intermediate or experienced rider. Preferably a horse that doesn’t have any vices or stable vices. Looking for one close by so we would be able to visit and see the horse.
		
Click to expand...

That description is pretty scary though. 1 - 8 years old... but they want a riding horse. I hope it's just a non-horsey parent writing this who just doesn't know any better.


----------



## Steerpike (11 July 2020)

I saw an advert of someone wanting a riding club type horse aged 7-12 with a 3 figure budget.......


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 July 2020)

Hope springs eternal!


----------



## Steerpike (11 July 2020)

I'd like to say it was a teenager writing the advert but it was someone middle aged.


----------



## holeymoley (11 July 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Some of the messages we get for horses are too good to be true! We kind of have an unagreed upon policy about txt spk and doggy ears/cats eyes/whatever type of stupid filter on profile pics in that unless they prove otherwise they are too immature.

A message received recently said:

Hey, do u hv ne horse tht not made grade tht i cn hv. A lst ma horse @ xmas nd wnt ma new bf. It wud wnt f nutin. Tanx xxxxxxx

Nope. Absolutely not. I am not even going to Facebook stalk you. Plus we have no no horses looking for a new life just now anyway.

We have had a lot of messages asking for horses in the last few months. Most start the message with a variation of: I heard you give horses on loan, for free etc. A few have written down exactly what they want, what they want to do with the horse, how it will be kept etc. I LOVE these people! Because they aren't messing about, they know exactly what they want. And if we don't have anything to suit I keep their message in a seperate file to offer them first refusal if a suitable horse comes up.

First impressions make all the difference!

Bt a am jst a bg meanoe ho dnt knw nuthin an am jst jdgng a bk by its cvr!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't think anyone actually typed like that anymore, even in text! I must be getting old, it took me ages to work out what they said


----------



## ester (11 July 2020)

I’m quite impressed how elf can do it.... she must have been practicing 😳


----------



## FinnishLapphund (11 July 2020)

I thought she must have gotten loads of them, to have gotten so fluent in it. **shudders**

Personally, I agree with:


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 July 2020)

Unsurprisingly we also get job applications like that too ... it's not a teenage thing it's a later 20's/30's thing. Basically the generation that started it has never left it behind 😂


----------



## Cloball (11 July 2020)

Being of the generation that started it everyone I know has long grown out of it. I find it tends to be those slightly older than me say mid 30s with some sort of arrested development.


----------



## holeymoley (11 July 2020)

Crikey hopefully not. I’m 30 and I don’t know anyone that types like that, unless they’re a ned/chav lol


----------



## Chinchilla (11 July 2020)

I write like that when I'm being incredibly sarcastic....? Part of me always hopes such adverts, for the animals' sake, are tongue-in-cheek, but somehow I think I may be being a tad optimistic.


----------



## Pinkvboots (11 July 2020)

conniegirl said:



			I Posted a wanted advert for a show saddle as have just sold cobbus’ showsaddle (too long for him really)
Was very specific, wanting a 16.5” show saddle, must be a wide fit, must be brown, must be leather or suede. Even put that i am not interested in GP’s, WH, VSD or dressage saddles.

First reply was offering a 17” rather worse for wear looking blqck synthetic GP saddle!

Argghhhh! Feel like banging my head against a wall
		
Click to expand...

You might find what you need if you go on the used native pony saddles Facebook page there are always lots of wide show saddles on there.


----------



## scats (12 July 2020)

Not an advert but I saw a post last night from an older teen I know.  Video of a pony being ridden and desperately unhappy to canter- switching leads, head in the air, rushing, skipping behind... teen still trying to get the canter.
Her post states that its impossible to get the animal to canter because it’s so unbalanced and (in bold writing) she doesn’t want any comments that it’s not right because it’s been checked- saddle, back etc.  Horrid to watch, pony was desperately trying to do what was asked, but it’s hind legs were all over the place.
Absolutely screams PSD or SI.  Had to hide the post and try and forget about it because I know there is no point in getting into an argument with a teenager who thinks they know everything and won’t listen anyway.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (12 July 2020)

scats said:



			Not an advert but I saw a post last night from an older teen I know.  Video of a pony being ridden and desperately unhappy to canter- switching leads, head in the air, rushing, skipping behind... teen still trying to get the canter.
Her post states that its impossible to get the animal to canter because it’s so unbalanced and (in bold writing) she doesn’t want any comments that it’s not right because it’s been checked- saddle, back etc.  Horrid to watch, pony was desperately trying to do what was asked, but it’s hind legs were all over the place.
Absolutely screams PSD or SI.  Had to hide the post and try and forget about it because I know there is no point in getting into an argument with a teenager who thinks they know everything and won’t listen anyway.
		
Click to expand...

This kind of thing darme nuts. Why post a video if you don’t want comments? So stupid.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (12 July 2020)

Cinnamontoast said:



			This kind of thing darme nuts. Why post a video if you don’t want comments? So stupid.
		
Click to expand...

But they did want comments, it was only the _wrong (according to them) _type of comments which they didn't want.


----------



## Cloball (12 July 2020)

I saw a similar (no nearly so bad) post with a pony with its head hoiked right into his chest being booted into a toe flinging trot with the back legs in another county, with the tag line 'look at that amazing trot'. There was added slo mo to fully appreciate the discomfort. 

Any comments politely suggesting all was not well we're shouted down with 'no comments it's my instructor riding and she's amazing'. 🤷🤦


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 July 2020)

Arzada said:



			After being kept alone in his new home for days. Even though the new owner has two other horses. And now returned to his breeder. Thank goodness.
		
Click to expand...

I was glad to see today that their remaining yearling has been introduced to their other horses. 

I think I'll stop watching their vids now.


----------



## Lulwind (12 July 2020)

On section D group. Lovely stallion. Caption one month into schooling. Bit is a gag and rider with what very much looks like rowled (sp) spurs on. Had to refrain from commenting


----------



## Quadro (13 July 2020)

Someone advertising for alpha alpha hay............


----------



## Sleipnir (13 July 2020)

Was not a sales post, more like some proud rambling about a successful childs' first show. Pic shows a horse with a Baucher bit upside down, reins connected to "shanks". And it's not the first time I've seen this error either... Wonder where the ring stewards are looking. 

Could not refrain from commenting, but, instead of shaming, just posted a link to an article about Baucher bits.


----------



## Annagain (13 July 2020)

My favourite one recently was a girl who insisted her horse's sweet itch was caused by insects living in his coat - she wanted someone to come and clip his coat off even though he was covered in open, weeping, puss-filled sores. The thought of someone trying to go over them with clippers, or loose hair getting stuck in them was barbaric. She would not accept that she was confusing mites and sweet itch and said she couldn't put a rug on him as it would hold the insects in and stop them flying away. I don't know how many people posted links to pages about sweet itch but she can't have read any of them because two days later she was still insisting she was right and the world was wrong.


----------



## [131452] (13 July 2020)

I see ads daily for wanted on full loan to move yards , 6-12 year old, good with shoeing,  loading,  catching etc. Ideally jump at least 1 m and do novice dressage. No cobs or TBs. 
And they want this horse free on loan? And expect to get it?

Seriously winds me up.


----------



## frostie652 (13 July 2020)

Poster is obviously young but saw this on Preloved today...

I'm looking for a loving 16 or 17 hand horse to give a loving home to , i'm looking for the price range of up to £400. If u have any suggestions or suitable horses of my description please tell me.It must be able to jump at least a metre.I don't mind what gender,breed or location as long as its at least 16 hands,able to jump and good at travelling for longer than an hour xx thank you so much x please contact me if u have any suitable horses for a happy home with me xxxxxxxxxx i will be purchasing it around in a years time when i have everything xx thank you x


----------



## frostie652 (13 July 2020)

Which I believe is also linked to this post..

me and my step sister are saving up for a new field or cheap livery in the next year, we are looking for a small field with a price of up to £200 a year. Please contact us if you know or have something that relates to this .Have a nice day x thank you xxx


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (13 July 2020)

In the last 48 hours we have had 7 messages asking for horses on loan. We don't have anything just now leaving racing but there are 2 that will be by the end of summer and neither will be loaned they will be for sale. People want them for nothing just now and then give them back in winter!


----------



## Frumpoon (13 July 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			In the last 48 hours we have had 7 messages asking for horses on loan. We don't have anything just now leaving racing but there are 2 that will be by the end of summer and neither will be loaned they will be for sale. People want them for nothing just now and then give them back in winter!
		
Click to expand...

Ooh jumps or flat?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (13 July 2020)

Frumpoon said:



			Ooh jumps or flat?
		
Click to expand...

Mixed. They've come off the flat to go jumping but have been mixing between the 2 for the last couple of years.


----------



## FFAQ (14 July 2020)

Slightly off topic as this was a breeder offering to sell a horse to me. The original agreement was that he'd be mine on loan forever (no loan agreement of course). I was a total novice so completely believed her when she said he had 'a touch of ringbone but nothing to worry about'. I had the vet out to do vaccinations. He listened to the heart and took a step back! The poor horse had a really bad heart condition, very advanced ring bone and what looked like ringworm (turned out to be pemphigus). The breeder went nuts when she found out i'd had the vet round. I was happy to keep him as i'd fallen in love and he was a saint. I offered to get a second opinion and she very quickly stopped yelling and decided that wasn't necessary. Then offered to sell him to me for £700! 
I decided to think about it 😉and thought about it until he died about 2 years later, having enjoyed a nice quiet retirement and I enjoyed 2 years of loaning the sweetest horse ever. 
That was my first lesson in 'never trust a horse person' ☹️


----------



## Frumpoon (14 July 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Mixed. They've come off the flat to go jumping but have been mixing between the 2 for the last couple of years.
		
Click to expand...

There's nothing finer than an ex jumps horse...I flipping love them


----------



## Sleipnir (19 July 2020)

Somebody is selling a 2yo pony colt locally. This is the pic for their ad. 😅


----------



## Teaboy (19 July 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Some of the messages we get for horses are too good to be true! We kind of have an unagreed upon policy about txt spk and doggy ears/cats eyes/whatever type of stupid filter on profile pics in that unless they prove otherwise they are too immature.

A message received recently said:

Hey, do u hv ne horse tht not made grade tht i cn hv. A lst ma horse @ xmas nd wnt ma new bf. It wud wnt f nutin. Tanx xxxxxxx

Nope. Absolutely not. I am not even going to Facebook stalk you. Plus we have no no horses looking for a new life just now anyway.

We have had a lot of messages asking for horses in the last few months. Most start the message with a variation of: I heard you give horses on loan, for free etc. A few have written down exactly what they want, what they want to do with the horse, how it will be kept etc. I LOVE these people! Because they aren't messing about, they know exactly what they want. And if we don't have anything to suit I keep their message in a seperate file to offer them first refusal if a suitable horse comes up.

First impressions make all the difference!

Bt a am jst a bg meanoe ho dnt knw nuthin an am jst jdgng a bk by its cvr!
		
Click to expand...

Really irking me lately how many ex race horse ‘retrainers’ are popping up everywhere! No love, getting horses from trainers for nothing/peanuts and selling it for £300 more 3 days later isn’t retraining!!!! Argh!!


----------



## Flicker (19 July 2020)

Teaboy said:



			Really irking me lately how many ex race horse ‘retrainers’ are popping up everywhere! No love, getting horses from trainers for nothing/peanuts and selling it for £300 more 3 days later isn’t retraining!!!! Argh!!
		
Click to expand...

There have been a couple popping up on my FB feed.  Most of the horses look dog lame.  There are a few of a clearly stressed animal trotting round a tatty outdoor school accompanied by 😍 emojis...


----------



## Teajack (19 July 2020)

Sleipnir said:



			Somebody is selling a 2yo pony colt locally. This is the pic for their ad. 😅
	View attachment 51876

Click to expand...

Cob for sale near me has two photos, one of long mane, no head, and one showing feathered portion of legs.  Hopefully the buyer gets the rest of the pony thrown in with the hair 😂😂


----------



## [131452] (19 July 2020)

LOOKING FOR SOMETHING TO RIDE AND COMPETE 
 This could be part or full loan
Based near xxx the horse should come stay at my very own yard 
Must be able jump at least 90/1m out competing 
Must be ok in traffic and not nasty 
16h plus 
Novice dressage +


So you want someone to give you like a 7 grand horse ? 
OK then 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Sleipnir (19 July 2020)

"Looking for somebody to spray my 70 acres against horseflies. Please PM privately."

Sorry, lady - this is not how horseflies work - you're just going to poison your horses...


----------



## Snowfilly (19 July 2020)

Silly Servant said:



			LOOKING FOR SOMETHING TO RIDE AND COMPETE
This could be part or full loan
Based near xxx the horse should come stay at my very own yard
Must be able jump at least 90/1m out competing
Must be ok in traffic and not nasty
16h plus
Novice dressage +


So you want someone to give you like a 7 grand horse ?
OK then 🤷‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

I saw something almost identical to this get loaned out recently - only 15.2 but ticked all the other boxes. Owner was pregnant and wanted it competed and kept ticking over for a year while she had the baby and whatever.
I could see a gap year or job posting abroad working as well?
It’s a LOT to ask for but within the bounds of possibility unlike most of these.


----------



## Cloball (19 July 2020)

Not FB but similar 3yo welsh stallion for sale only jumping 3ft6 at home but showing potential for more


----------



## Mari (20 July 2020)

Lulwind said:



			On section D group. Lovely stallion. Caption one month into schooling. Bit is a gag and rider with what very much looks like rowled (sp) spurs on. Had to refrain from commenting
		
Click to expand...

Very restrained of you.  I’m not so restrained & do sometimes comment on things like this (& often get a lot of likes to my comment) but I leave it at that & don’t engage in ‘conversation’ with them.


----------



## Caol Ila (21 July 2020)

Saw one today on a local horsey group advertising a 12-year old mare, diagnosed with kissing spines, and the ad suggested that she could "possibly be rehabbed by the right person." Oy.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 July 2020)

Not one of ours I may ad! She has also changed the title - it was originally Ugly Exracehorse which I felt was very mean on the little fellow.

https://www.gumtree.com/p/horses-ponies/ugly-ex-racehorse-for-sale/1379142442


----------



## TheMule (21 July 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Not one of ours I may ad! She has also changed the title - it was originally Ugly Exracehorse which I felt was very mean on the little fellow.

https://www.gumtree.com/p/horses-ponies/ugly-ex-racehorse-for-sale/1379142442

Click to expand...

I don’t really know where to start with that one, there are so many little gems in there 🤔


----------



## FinnishLapphund (21 July 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Not one of ours I may ad! She has also changed the title - it was originally Ugly Exracehorse which I felt was very mean on the little fellow.

https://www.gumtree.com/p/horses-ponies/ugly-ex-racehorse-for-sale/1379142442

Click to expand...




TheMule said:



			I don’t really know where to start with that one, there are so many little gems in there 🤔
		
Click to expand...

I thought calling him Ugly was better than changing it to Scarred. Because you can be ugly, and cute, but scarred, that makes him sound like damaged goods. Maybe that's just me.

Otherwise I must say that the advert sounds honest, hopefully he also have ears, and legs, can't tell from the weirdly cropped photo.


----------



## asmp (21 July 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Not one of ours I may ad! She has also changed the title - it was originally Ugly Exracehorse which I felt was very mean on the little fellow.

https://www.gumtree.com/p/horses-ponies/ugly-ex-racehorse-for-sale/1379142442

Click to expand...

if she’s selling all its tack and rugs, including saddle for £100, you wonder how well it all fits 😕


----------



## Chinchilla (21 July 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Not one of ours I may ad! She has also changed the title - it was originally Ugly Exracehorse which I felt was very mean on the little fellow.

https://www.gumtree.com/p/horses-ponies/ugly-ex-racehorse-for-sale/1379142442

Click to expand...

that advert is sad. she sounds as if she doesn't even like him.


----------



## Widgeon (21 July 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:



			Otherwise I must say that the advert sounds honest, hopefully he also have ears, and legs, can't tell from the weirdly cropped photo.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I thought this was an honest ad from someone who was being pretty realistic about what they can deal with. She sounds at the end of her tether tbh (I know how that feels :-( ). And the £100 for all the tack sounds like a nominal sum. A couple of rugs and a bridle alone are worth £100. I feel sorry for horse and seller. I hope he finds a good home with someone who can sort out his meltdowns.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 July 2020)

Widgeon said:



			Yes I thought this was an honest ad from someone who was being pretty realistic about what they can deal with. She sounds at the end of her tether tbh (I know how that feels :-( ). And the £100 for all the tack sounds like a nominal sum. A couple of rugs and a bridle alone are worth £100. I feel sorry for horse and seller. I hope he finds a good home with someone who can sort out his meltdowns.
		
Click to expand...

Yes he could probably turn into a nice wee horse for someone who can work with him and have the confidence to do it. I just thought it a shame how she had titled the advert originally. She clearly doesn't like the horse nor trust him and probably wrote the ad when hurt and angry which is never a good way to do it.

I've seen ads where they have called the horse ugly but in more an endearing/jokey way - Jake may be butt ugly and no show ring winner but he will jump round anything/hack anywhere etc. Her ad sounded like she wrote it out of spite.


----------



## conniegirl (21 July 2020)

I think at £1800 she won't get much interest. A horse you can't hack and that randomly turns itself inside out trying to dump you either needs serious medical checks or reschooling or both. £1800 for a project is madness.


----------



## Lulwind (21 July 2020)

Mari said:



			Very restrained of you.  I’m not so restrained & do sometimes comment on things like this (& often get a lot of likes to my comment) but I leave it at that & don’t engage in ‘conversation’ with them.
		
Click to expand...

I have now commented to say lovely pony but is there a need for the gag and and the spurs look sharp. From her pictures the owner looks quite young (guessing early 20s)


----------



## Chinchilla (21 July 2020)

Caol Ila said:



			Saw one today on a local horsey group advertising a 12-year old mare, diagnosed with kissing spines, and the ad suggested that she could "possibly be rehabbed by the right person." Oy.
		
Click to expand...

I saw one like this on a local group too - reason for rehoming, horse wouldn't do endurance, and by the way needed ks op and extensive in hand rehab. *facepalm*


----------



## scats (21 July 2020)

conniegirl said:



			I think at £1800 she won't get much interest. A horse you can't hack and that randomly turns itself inside out trying to dump you either needs serious medical checks or reschooling or both. £1800 for a project is madness.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.  I can’t believe they think they’ll get that for it.  
I’d give them £500 tops and would be prepared to lose a shed load of money in investigations.

Poor horse.


----------



## Frumpoon (21 July 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Not one of ours I may ad! She has also changed the title - it was originally Ugly Exracehorse which I felt was very mean on the little fellow.

https://www.gumtree.com/p/horses-ponies/ugly-ex-racehorse-for-sale/1379142442

Click to expand...

I really like him

Why does he have to be on the other side of the universe though


----------



## Pinkvboots (21 July 2020)

asmp said:



			if she’s selling all its tack and rugs, including saddle for £100, you wonder how well it all fits 😕
		
Click to expand...

I wondered that as well one of my saddles is probably worth more than the horse it sits on!


----------



## Caol Ila (21 July 2020)

Gumtree: guaranteed to find awful horse ads. Like this one:https://www.gumtree.com/p/horses-ponies/gypsy-cob-pony-/1374690586

"Trinket is just over 3, don't be put off by her age, she is not green." No, that's *exactly *what puts me off! Poor wee mare.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (21 July 2020)

Frumpoon said:



			I really like him
		
Click to expand...

I do too, sounds quite genuine ad.


----------



## Frumpoon (21 July 2020)

Errin Paddywack said:



			I do too, sounds quite genuine ad.
		
Click to expand...

He's 320 miles away from me!!!!!

Is he closer to you??


----------



## emilylou (21 July 2020)

Just seen a wanted ad on facebook:

Wants to borrow a 13hh pony for a week, tack included as grandchildren are coming to stay, there are 3 grandchildren and they only have two ponies.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (21 July 2020)

Frumpoon said:



			He's 320 miles away from me!!!!!

Is he closer to you??
		
Click to expand...

No idea, but irrelevant as I am not in the market, just like a nice horse.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 July 2020)

Frumpoon said:



			He's 320 miles away from me!!!!!

Is he closer to you??
		
Click to expand...

45mins from me if you want a test pilot 😉


----------



## ester (21 July 2020)

I don't get the 'no other photos available' like even if someone asked you to take a photo of your own horse you couldn't?


----------



## Annagain (21 July 2020)

emilylou said:



			Just seen a wanted ad on facebook:

Wants to borrow a 13hh pony for a week, tack included as grandchildren are coming to stay, there are 3 grandchildren and they only have two ponies.
		
Click to expand...

That's a perfect lesson in how to share nicely for the grandkids!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (21 July 2020)

annagain said:



			That's a perfect lesson in how to share nicely for the grandkids!
		
Click to expand...

Yup, 2 ponies and a cycle


----------



## Mikas-mom (21 July 2020)

I love reading this thread, some of the ads really make me chuckle. I just dread the day when one of you find my wanted ad and post it on here 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (21 July 2020)

It's not cheeky and probably not really ridiculous either, but there's something about the phrase 'forever home'. Not sure what it is. Seems like a popular phrase so it's probably just me!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 July 2020)

SaddlePsych'D said:



			It's not cheeky and probably not really ridiculous either, but there's something about the phrase 'forever home'. Not sure what it is. Seems like a popular phrase so it's probably just me!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it stands for 'I don't want to keep this horse but I want to sound like I was a caring owner'?


----------



## poiuytrewq (21 July 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Unsurprisingly we also get job applications like that too ... it's not a teenage thing it's a later 20's/30's thing. Basically the generation that started it has never left it behind 😂
		
Click to expand...

What?? That’s absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## ester (21 July 2020)

I don't want to keep this horse until the end of days but I expect someone else to.


----------



## JDChaser (21 July 2020)

This made me pull a few faces.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (22 July 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Maybe it stands for 'I don't want to keep this horse but I want to sound like I was a caring owner'?
		
Click to expand...

Something like that, I just think it doesn't really mean much - who knows what could happen in the future? I suppose it's people not wanting their horse passed on and on through different owners/dealers but just because someone says they have a 'forever home' for a horse doesn't mean they are telling the truth and even if they have that intention, things could always change.

I have just seen an absolutely brilliant one, won't share in its entirety but it's an advert for a share - several brutally honest paragraphs suggesting that it's a really sweet horse once you have got past the not being able to catch it, being reared up at, and chucked off. The wording of it sounds like it's a much loved horse but in a love-hate sort of way and the ad was probably written post- some kind of 'incident'. Probably would be a lot of fun for the right person but the way it's written really made me chuckle!


----------



## southerncomfort (22 July 2020)

JDChaser said:



			This made me pull a few faces. 
	View attachment 52045

Click to expand...

'It'.  🙄


----------



## cally23 (22 July 2020)

I wonder what MYdogisanidiot from back in 2014 thinks of the now 2311 replies to her thread?


----------



## FinnishLapphund (22 July 2020)

cally23 said:



			I wonder what MYdogisanidiot from back in 2014 thinks of the now 2311 replies to her thread?

Click to expand...








Seriously though, I hope they would view it as something positive.


----------



## Lulwind (22 July 2020)

SaddlePsych'D said:



			Something like that, I just think it doesn't really mean much - who knows what could happen in the future? I suppose it's people not wanting their horse passed on and on through different owners/dealers but just because someone says they have a 'forever home' for a horse doesn't mean they are telling the truth and even if they have that intention, things could always change.

I have just seen an absolutely brilliant one, won't share in its entirety but it's an advert for a share - several brutally honest paragraphs suggesting that it's a really sweet horse once you have got past the not being able to catch it, being reared up at, and chucked off. The wording of it sounds like it's a much loved horse but in a love-hate sort of way and the ad was probably written post- some kind of 'incident'. Probably would be a lot of fun for the right person but the way it's written really made me chuckle!
		
Click to expand...

I suspect I have seen the same one on a certain breed of native group?  Made me chuckle


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (22 July 2020)

Lulwind said:



			I suspect I have seen the same one on a certain breed of native group?  Made me chuckle
		
Click to expand...

It was on a regional shares offered/wanted board but could be the same one. There were a couple of film references in it which I particularly enjoyed


----------



## MarvelVillis (22 July 2020)

Sorry if this has been said before, but one thing that really bugs me (mainly on Facebook ads) is when you see an advert with loads of info and pictures, and someone comments saying 'can you send me some more info please'. How about you contact the seller with your specific questions? How is the seller meant to know what info you want?


----------



## hellfire (22 July 2020)

Cowpony said:



			Just seen this and it's hilarious!

Does your child say they want a pony?
Do you want to make sure they’re serious?
Do they have skin thicker than leather, and are you prepared to buy them some tiny steel capped boots?
If the answer is yes then I have the pony for you!!

Xxx is in desperate need of a new home. He has been with us since 2015, and I have tried most years to find him a new family. In all seriousness he needs someone very specific and until I find them, he won’t be going anywhere. Despite the bruises, we all ADORE this little guy.
He is the MOST beautiful, “full of character” pony you will ever meet. He could do anything, from driving, to clown tricks (lies down on command, and learns extremely fast). He also knows that if he stands on your toes, he can head butt you over and there’s absolutely nothing you can do about it. I can’t stress enough that he needs a job, I don’t know what job, but he has to be using his brain at least 2/3 times a week or he turns into a tyrant.
Im looking for an experienced, ballsy family who ENJOY quirks and won’t try to beat it out of him.
I have his full medical history available. He has probably had more veterinary investigations than the entire yard put together, and so far, they have found nothing physically wrong with him
		
Click to expand...

At least they are honest. Made me laugh!


----------



## Frumpoon (22 July 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			45mins from me if you want a test pilot 😉
		
Click to expand...

Ah that's so kind! He's a cutie but realistically I don't have £1800 spare right now and she's a lovely lady with her own land so she's not desperate to sell


----------



## exracehorse (26 July 2020)

14.2 chestnut arab mare aged 7. Not suitable for schooling due to suspensory ligament damage. 
Has had her ovaries removed so not suitable for breeding purposes either.
Easy to handle, is barefoot and cheap to keep.
Please message for further details  £850


----------



## Meowy Catkin (26 July 2020)

exracehorse said:



			14.2 chestnut arab mare aged 7. Not suitable for schooling due to suspensory ligament damage. 
Has had her ovaries removed so not suitable for breeding purposes either.
Easy to handle, is barefoot and cheap to keep.
Please message for further details  £850
		
Click to expand...

  

This is where I wish I could have more horses and just have her as a companion (if she was good with other horses). Sadly not an option unless the lottery win comes in.


----------



## Wishfilly (26 July 2020)

Advert on Facebook, owner wanting to put a just backed 3yo out on loan for "6 months to a year". Looking for a loaner who will "keep up his education". 

I know things come up in life and people's circumstances change, but sounds an awful lot like "I want someone to bring my horse on for me, and when it's going well, I'll take it back". 

I've also just seen an advert for a 19yo Dales who is reasonably priced and sounds quite sweet. I'm a bit tempted, but it probably wouldn't be a good idea right now!


----------



## Wishfilly (26 July 2020)

Also seen on horsemart rather than fb, a horse for sale with 23 pictures- half of which are a now adult horse as a foal, or with a group of other horses where it's not easy to see which is the horse for sale. The only photo where you can really even halfway judge conformation is one where it's stood in that arab in a halter showing pose, but there's definitely something conformationally odd about it.


----------



## Steerpike (27 July 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Steerpike (27 July 2020)

exracehorse said:



			14.2 chestnut arab mare aged 7. Not suitable for schooling due to suspensory ligament damage.
Has had her ovaries removed so not suitable for breeding purposes either.
Easy to handle, is barefoot and cheap to keep.
Please message for further details  £850
		
Click to expand...

I saw her a while ago and was tempted to go and see her but now can't find the advert, shouldn't really be looking for a few months yet.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 July 2020)

I found her on preloved. https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...eyword=arab&sectionId=3365&orderBy=mostRecent


----------



## Steerpike (27 July 2020)

Really wish people would put decent side on photos of horses they are advertising, they probably wouldn't like my offer if I went to see her!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 July 2020)

She's not worth much and a lot of people won't consider her. If she's been for sale before and not sold they might negotiate the price for a good home.


----------



## ester (27 July 2020)

Only mentions safe to hack 'in company' too.


----------



## Steerpike (27 July 2020)

I'm going to wait a few months I have a feeling a fair few will be coming up for sale come the winter


----------



## exracehorse (27 July 2020)

Steerpike said:



			Really wish people would put decent side on photos of horses they are advertising, they probably wouldn't like my offer if I went to see her!
		
Click to expand...

She’s surely not worth 850 pounds!  Won’t hack solo if you read between the lines. Previous ligament damage issues.  Not sure why ovaries were removed?   And I think that’s the local dealer yard in Lamarsh.


----------



## Steerpike (27 July 2020)

God no, she isn't worth anything, just depends on how bad the ligament injury was and good the rider was.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 July 2020)

I thought £1 to a genuine home who will keep her as a companion if she doesn't stay sound in work or PTS if they can't keep her (or find a loan home) down the line in the future. That would actually be a really good outcome for this little mare. She's one that could easily get trapped in the downwards spiral.


----------



## exracehorse (27 July 2020)

Steerpike said:



			I saw her a while ago and was tempted to go and see her but now can't find the advert, shouldn't really be looking for a few months yet.
		
Click to expand...

Do you live local to Sudbury? X


----------



## exracehorse (27 July 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			I thought £1 to a genuine home who will keep her as a companion if she doesn't stay sound in work or PTS if they can't keep her (or find a loan home) down the line in the future. That would actually be a really good outcome for this little mare. She's one that could easily get trapped in the downwards spiral.
		
Click to expand...

 I pretty certain I know where she is as I recognise the stable block


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 July 2020)

exracehorse said:



			I pretty certain I know where she is as I recognise the stable block
		
Click to expand...

If you are right and they are a dealer, are they the sort that will try to get her a good home?

I hope so, I really do. She's only seven.


----------



## Steerpike (27 July 2020)

exracehorse said:



			Do you live local to Sudbury? X
		
Click to expand...

No I'm probably at least 3 hours away


----------



## Myloubylou (27 July 2020)

I went to see a horse locally that when I got there told me had had ovaries taken out, had sweet itch and had separation anxiety. None of which was in ad, more fool for not asking before went but as local didn’t take the time. Would have been the £4K mark as budget was up to £5k. At least she told me when asked. How she thought she’d get that much for her. I made my excuses and left after 5 mins


----------



## shortstuff99 (29 July 2020)

I've seen an advert today advertising their horse for a year loan, hacking only, to bring back from injury. Must be good at re-habbing etc. Get someone to pay you for the pleasure of re-habbing your horse 🤣


----------



## Meowy Catkin (31 July 2020)

My horse is proving to be too attached to XXXX for me to be able to take him away and continue with the breaking process so I believe it would be easier to keep my horse alone.
		
Click to expand...

Easier... yep that's all that matters.


----------



## Flicker (1 August 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			I've seen an advert today advertising their horse for a year loan, hacking only, to bring back from injury. Must be good at re-habbing etc. Get someone to pay you for the pleasure of re-habbing your horse 🤣
		
Click to expand...

This is just ridiculous on so many levels.  Firstly, as you say: who on earth would want to pay to do this??  But also, if it was my horse and I was rehabbing, I would want to know about every single step and how do you keep control of that with a horse on loan?  What is to stop the loaner saying ‘oh a cheeky jump won’t hurt’...  after all, they’re giving it back anyway.

If it was me, and the horse was good to hack, I would find someone who just wanted to hack a few times a week and come to an arrangement this way.


----------



## Winters100 (1 August 2020)

TheMule said:



			I don’t really know where to start with that one, there are so many little gems in there 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Yes. I particularly liked the 'never been lame'. I suppose that should read 'not lame during the 8 months I have owned him'


----------



## DirectorFury (1 August 2020)

Not horse related but...
Trying to sell one of our 13 (yes, I know) cars, put very clearly in the ad that it’s for sale as it doesn’t get used and we have too many cars. 
First message: will you swap it for two Discoveries (worth about 6k less than the car). No. 
Second message: will you swap for a Freelander. No. 
Third message: will you swap for a Nissan people carrier, it doesn’t run but I’m sure it’s a minor problem. NO. 
Fourth message: will you drive it to Essex (I and car are in Swansea) so I can try it? Wtf NO you mentalist. 

I’ve removed the ad now, can’t be doing with morons who think they’re doing me a favour by trying to rip me off


----------



## Sleipnir (2 August 2020)

I'll just leave this picture here. It was the only pic to go with the ad, which said only "Very good saddle, 200 euros".


----------



## conniegirl (3 August 2020)

Just seen this cracker:
Looking for an experienced horse breaker, to part loan my beautiful female cob, who will be 3years old this august, has never been ridden or driven, has been bride and head collar led and has been brought into manners, but not worked yet, hence needing experience.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 August 2020)

Oh dear...


----------



## DreamTime22 (3 August 2020)

I saw one yesterday. Wanted Horse to loan for 5* home. 3 of the pictures were of them sitting on a horse rearing (why do people think it makes them look good?) and one was an adult on a tiny tiny pony


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 August 2020)

DreamTime22 said:



			I saw one yesterday. Wanted Horse to loan for 5* home. 3 of the pictures were of them sitting on a horse rearing (why do people think it makes them look good?) and one was an adult on a tiny tiny pony 

Click to expand...

Well I guess at least the photos are a good warning to anyone thinking of loaning to them.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (3 August 2020)

conniegirl said:



			Just seen this cracker:
Looking for an experienced horse breaker, to part loan my beautiful female cob, who will be 3years old this august, has never been ridden or driven, has been bride and head collar led and has been brought into manners, but not worked yet, hence needing experience.
		
Click to expand...

I saw that one too - is breaking a service that an owner would normally pay for? There did seem to be people interested though.


----------



## conniegirl (3 August 2020)

SaddlePsych'D said:



			I saw that one too - is breaking a service that an owner would normally pay for? There did seem to be people interested though.
		
Click to expand...

Yes normally if you want someone else to back your pony you pay through the nose for it

Eta the last time i had one professionally broken prices were between £180 to £250 a week and a minimum 6 weeks expected


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 August 2020)

Someone who is skilled at backing will also know that their time has a value. So there is a question about how experienced someone who is willing to do it as part of a loan will be.


----------



## shortstuff99 (3 August 2020)

I've seen quite a few adverts recently where people are advertising their horse for loan to be 'backed' by a loaner, looks like they are wanting to have their horse brought on for free and then reap the benefits. Not sure why anyone would want to do it for no reward!


----------



## Silver Clouds (3 August 2020)

Surely if they want someone else to do it (for free) then it's likely to be either because they don't know what they are doing, or because they know the horse is a handful- if it's the latter then they are basically asking for someone to be a free crash-test dummy!


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (3 August 2020)

conniegirl said:



			Yes normally if you want someone else to back your pony you pay through the nose for it

Eta the last time i had one professionally broken prices were between £180 to £250 a week and a minimum 6 weeks expected
		
Click to expand...

Wow okay so that's a lot of money to forgo if you're a professional breaker then!


----------



## ihatework (3 August 2020)

SaddlePsych'D said:



			Wow okay so that's a lot of money to forgo if you're a professional breaker then!
		
Click to expand...

No professional breaker would answer that advert. What they would get is a clueless wannabe!! Who may through sheer luck get away without doing lasting damage or may be the subject of the next post the owner makes ‘can I sue my sharer for ruining my horse’


----------



## AndrewAmy (3 August 2020)

When someone comments on a Facebook post where the horse for sale is £5,000+ asking if the seller would consider a lifetime loan


----------



## conniegirl (4 August 2020)

I have very tentatively put an advert to part loan (to stay on current yard) Cobbus on a couple facebook groups, i am not desperate for someone but it would be nice to have the odd day off and some help when my asthma gets on top of me.

received a pm and a friend request asking if i’d full loan him to move to London. Coupled with a profile picture of a too tall girl on a very skinny pony who’s head was yanked in and tied down with a whole tackroom worth of gadgets.

Erm that would be a NO! Even if i were looking to full loan, that picture alone would have me running in the other direction!


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (5 August 2020)

🌟 🌟 looking for 🌟 🌟 Soul use or diy livery We are a small stud Looking for 5/6  stables with grazing...etc

I know it's not as ridiculous as most on this thread but I can't get past "soul use". Anyone got a yard they need haunting?


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (5 August 2020)

Saw an advert for a horse to share which made me raise a (granted, inexperienced) brow from the accompanying videos but I scrolled on past because it clearly wasn't for me. About 10 mins later I'm scrolling through TikTok and randomly come across this same horse! Turns out it's got its own blog too which mostly consists of the owner documenting all the ways it's a d*ckhead and has 'tried to kill' her - including photos of a nasty looking bite! To be fair the ad seemed reasonably honest, I just hope a nice experienced rider goes for him but again wonder if it's one of those where really the owner should be paying for a skilled person - even if I were such a person I don't think I'd want to pay to be kicked and bitten by someone else's horse.


----------



## ester (5 August 2020)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			🌟 🌟 looking for 🌟 🌟 Soul use or diy livery We are a small stud Looking for 5/6  stables with grazing...etc

I know it's not as ridiculous as most on this thread but I can't get past "soul use". Anyone got a yard they need haunting?
		
Click to expand...

I like 'soul' charge too.


----------



## dominobrown (6 August 2020)

DirectorFury said:



			Not horse related but...
Trying to sell one of our 13 (yes, I know) cars, put very clearly in the ad that it’s for sale as it doesn’t get used and we have too many cars. 
First message: will you swap it for two Discoveries (worth about 6k less than the car). No. 
Second message: will you swap for a Freelander. No. 
Third message: will you swap for a Nissan people carrier, it doesn’t run but I’m sure it’s a minor problem. NO. 
Fourth message: will you drive it to Essex (I and car are in Swansea) so I can try it? Wtf NO you mentalist. 

I’ve removed the ad now, can’t be doing with morons who think they’re doing me a favour by trying to rip me off
		
Click to expand...

I was trying sell a Toyota yaris for £650, had one lady really interested... offered £550 delivered. I asked where she was... south Kent... I am in Cumbria... would I deliver as it was a bit far... bit far? Like 10 hour drive one way too far????? Then had someone ask if they would swap it for an aygo which was older. Unfortunately I get very sarcastic in my replies which I think ruffled a few feathers... oops 😂


----------



## Frumpoon (6 August 2020)

Yesterday's gem was a young lady wanting a saddle for her ex-racer...£50 max!!!! Didn't want to 'waste' more as horse has going to grow and change.....well yes dear but the money you spend on your horses welfare is never a waste!!!!


----------



## Sleipnir (6 August 2020)

Frumpoon said:



			Yesterday's gem was a young lady wanting a saddle for her ex-racer...£50 max!!!! Didn't want to 'waste' more as horse has going to grow and change.....well yes dear but the money you spend on your horses welfare is never a waste!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I was once selling a recent, but older saddle, so it was on the cheap side (not 50, though!!). Somebody wanted to buy it immediately without even asking anything about the measurments and without trying it on the horse - "because he's just a youngster and it doesn't matter what you use as a breaking saddle"...


----------



## Griffin (6 August 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			I've seen quite a few adverts recently where people are advertising their horse for loan to be 'backed' by a loaner, looks like they are wanting to have their horse brought on for free and then reap the benefits. Not sure why anyone would want to do it for no reward!
		
Click to expand...

A non-horsey friend of mine rang me last year to ask if I would back a horse for an elderly lady who she had taken under her wing. The lady wanted the horse backed so she could sell it for more money and my friend had said I would know what to do (I have no idea how to back a horse). I explained that backing a horse requires more skills and knowledge than I had and this elderly lady was trying to profit for no outlay. I was still surprised by the cheek of it.


----------



## Pippity (6 August 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			I've seen quite a few adverts recently where people are advertising their horse for loan to be 'backed' by a loaner, looks like they are wanting to have their horse brought on for free and then reap the benefits. Not sure why anyone would want to do it for no reward!
		
Click to expand...

I've seen people looking for sharers for foals/yearlings - for financial contribution and chores! I suppose it might be worth it if it's a top-class youngster who could be out showing, but they're mostly extremely ordinary little things.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (8 August 2020)

Pippity said:



			I've seen people looking for sharers for foals/yearlings - for financial contribution and chores! I suppose it might be worth it if it's a top-class youngster who could be out showing, but they're mostly extremely ordinary little things.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I've noticed there seems to be quite a few of these - they seem to get interest though, although sometimes I wonder if it's the right kind of interest (i.e. kids getting a bit desperate in their search - which I can relate to I just probably have a higher sense of self-preservation and strong desire not to mess up a young horse's start in life!)

I saw a good for sale ad yesterday. Accompanied by a single picture - of two horses...from the back while they had their heads in a trough/bucket. Which horse is it for sale and what does it look like?!


----------



## Pinkvboots (8 August 2020)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			🌟 🌟 looking for 🌟 🌟 Soul use or diy livery We are a small stud Looking for 5/6  stables with grazing...etc

I know it's not as ridiculous as most on this thread but I can't get past "soul use". Anyone got a yard they need haunting?
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe they want to play some Diana Ross or Michael Jackson whilst mucking out


----------



## Pinkvboots (8 August 2020)

Pippity said:



			I've seen people looking for sharers for foals/yearlings - for financial contribution and chores! I suppose it might be worth it if it's a top-class youngster who could be out showing, but they're mostly extremely ordinary little things.
		
Click to expand...

Basically you pay to muck out and groom someone's horse err no thanks you have to admire the cheek of these people though.


----------



## Courbette (8 August 2020)

I've seen 2 this week. First an ad looking for a loaner for a newly backed rising 3 year old entire that will also be required to be standing at stud during the loan. Poor horse being backed before his 3rd birthday and then he is a dubious candidate for a stallion. 

Second add for a horse that I liked the look of but was described as occasionally bolting (I assume running away) but the seller was quick to reassure it was only the school. Quick scroll of the sellers social media and he bolted/ran away recently while hacking through a housing estate. I would say I'd have at least made my account private if it contradicted my ad but the horse sold anyway.


----------



## MagicMelon (8 August 2020)

I saw one earlier which was someone saying they wanted a horse with potential for 2* but budget was £2,500...

On a different note, a few years ago I offered FREE riding for any half-decent kid (or small adult) for a fabulous pony I had. Totally free, didnt expect any money or for them to poo pick etc. Just wanted the pony exercised so its weight could be kept down, even offered to take them to events if they fancied it all for free!  I didnt even get one message... crazy.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 August 2020)

MagicMelon said:



			I saw one earlier which was someone saying they wanted a horse with potential for 2* but budget was £2,500...
		
Click to expand...

I saw that 🤣 I know of one that is exactly what she is asking for - even being down to being steel grey. But the owner is asking 3-4x her budget. I did reply to one of her ads suggesting she could buy into him and have the fun of being an eventing owner with an established eventer but she wants to do it all herself. 

I think she pulled the ad from Borders when she was told she was deluded and most certainly wouldn't get what she was asking for for that money ...


----------



## Courbette (8 August 2020)

MagicMelon said:



			I saw one earlier which was someone saying they wanted a horse with potential for 2* but budget was £2,500...

On a different note, a few years ago I offered FREE riding for any half-decent kid (or small adult) for a fabulous pony I had. Totally free, didnt expect any money or for them to poo pick etc. Just wanted the pony exercised so its weight could be kept down, even offered to take them to events if they fancied it all for free!  I didnt even get one message... crazy.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve heard Valegro was £5k as a young horse so maybe she/he fancied their chances 😂


----------



## Jules111 (8 August 2020)

I'm helping a friend shop for a new pony. I stumbled across the saddest ad, Horsequest Ref #: 235094. 29 yr old that has been in the same home since 4 now being sold as a ridden pony.  So many things that reinforce my promise to mine that they're with me for life (nobody else would want the beggars anyway).


----------



## mossycup (9 August 2020)

Courbette said:



			I’ve heard Valegro was £5k as a young horse so maybe she/he fancied their chances 😂
		
Click to expand...

 Less than that, sure Carl bought him for like 2.5k.....


----------



## mossycup (9 August 2020)

5000 euro so 4.5k....failed his stallion grading so was a bargain!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 August 2020)

He is grey dun so has all the gorgeous dun markings meaning he will never go completely white, he will always have those grey ears, dorsal stripe etc
		
Click to expand...

Does this count as false advertising?


----------



## holeymoley (9 August 2020)

Jules111 said:



			I'm helping a friend shop for a new pony. I stumbled across the saddest ad, Horsequest Ref #: 235094. 29 yr old that has been in the same home since 4 now being sold as a ridden pony.  So many things that reinforce my promise to mine that they're with me for life (nobody else would want the beggars anyway).
		
Click to expand...

That’s a really bizarre one. I can’t imagine why now they decide to sell him. I know we’ve fell on hard times but surely it would be kinder to pts .


----------



## maisie06 (9 August 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			I thought £1 to a genuine home who will keep her as a companion if she doesn't stay sound in work or PTS if they can't keep her (or find a loan home) down the line in the future. That would actually be a really good outcome for this little mare. She's one that could easily get trapped in the downwards spiral.
		
Click to expand...

If she were mine I would PTS if I couldn't keep her, not fair to sell her on.


----------



## ihatework (9 August 2020)

MagicMelon said:



			I saw one earlier which was someone saying they wanted a horse with potential for 2* but budget was £2,500...

On a different note, a few years ago I offered FREE riding for any half-decent kid (or small adult) for a fabulous pony I had. Totally free, didnt expect any money or for them to poo pick etc. Just wanted the pony exercised so its weight could be kept down, even offered to take them to events if they fancied it all for free!  I didnt even get one message... crazy.
		
Click to expand...

Well I got the horse and £500 change 3 years ago 😂


----------



## Buster2020 (9 August 2020)

I seen a advertisement for a 2 year old the is about 17  thousand pound. What makes it very shocking is they woman who breed the horse the   dam and the sire  has  navicular  . The dam  had to be retired as a young horse because the navicular was so bad . How I now this is because my cousin is friends with the woman how owns and breed the horse.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 August 2020)

maisie06 said:



			If she were mine I would PTS if I couldn't keep her, not fair to sell her on.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. She is apparently now with a dealer, so the previous owner has already passed her on and washed their hands of the responsibility.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 August 2020)

Someone put up a pick of a lovely bay horse for sale with an ad that simply said - 👀 4 a new 🏡

When people ask age, height, gender etc in the comments they get the response of - pm me.  Then they get shirty with people asking why they don't just put up the basic simple details before branding everyone a time waster because the horse isn't whay they want. Then they say that the people asking why they can't just put the details up are idiots who they wouldn't sell the horse to anyway. 

How to make yourself approachable and be able to sell a horse!


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (12 August 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Someone put up a pick of a lovely bay horse for sale with an ad that simply said - 👀 4 a new 🏡

When people ask age, height, gender etc in the comments they get the response of - pm me.  Then they get shirty with people asking why they don't just put up the basic simple details before branding everyone a time waster because the horse isn't whay they want. Then they say that the people asking why they can't just put the details up are idiots who they wouldn't sell the horse to anyway.

How to make yourself approachable and be able to sell a horse!
		
Click to expand...

Might be to do with rules on selling animals on FB. Although I agree that by the time you've put a pic and 'looking for a new home' up it's fairly obvious what it is and they may as well put the basic stats at least!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 August 2020)

SaddlePsych'D said:



			Might be to do with rules on selling animals on FB. Although I agree that by the time you've put a pic and 'looking for a new home' up it's fairly obvious what it is and they may as well put the basic stats at least!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I get the whole breaking the fb rules thing but basic info is kind of sensible. But going on to abuse people for asking for it was a bit ott 😂


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (12 August 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Yeah I get the whole breaking the fb rules thing but basic info is kind of sensible. But going on to abuse people for asking for it was a bit ott 😂
		
Click to expand...

Oh I see, yes that definitely is unnecessary! Bet they'll wonder why no suitable takers.


I keep seeing "looking for the impossible" recently - again not sure why I find that annoying. I guess it just makes me think if it really is 'the impossible' what's the point in advertising?


----------



## chaps89 (12 August 2020)

Jules111 said:



			I'm helping a friend shop for a new pony. I stumbled across the saddest ad, Horsequest Ref #: 235094. 29 yr old that has been in the same home since 4 now being sold as a ridden pony.  So many things that reinforce my promise to mine that they're with me for life (nobody else would want the beggars anyway).
		
Click to expand...

Oh gosh, that's heart breaking.
Out of work at 9 years old, picked up at 19 and did 1 show, then been out of work again since and is 29. Poor chap deserves a dignified ending, not being passed on after 25 years in the same home. I don't often get upset or bothered by these ads but that one seems to have struck a nerve


----------



## Cinnamontoast (13 August 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Someone put up a pick of a lovely bay horse for sale with an ad that simply said - 👀 4 a new 🏡

When people ask age, height, gender etc in the comments they get the response of - pm me.  Then they get shirty with people asking why they don't just put up the basic simple details before branding everyone a time waster because the horse isn't whay they want. Then they say that the people asking why they can't just put the details up are idiots who they wouldn't sell the horse to anyway.

How to make yourself approachable and be able to sell a horse!
		
Click to expand...

This drives me nuts. At least say if the horse is in the country! And height is pretty important, as is age, as absolute basics!


----------



## dorsetladette (13 August 2020)

chaps89 said:



			Oh gosh, that's heart breaking.
Out of work at 9 years old, picked up at 19 and did 1 show, then been out of work again since and is 29. Poor chap deserves a dignified ending, not being passed on after 25 years in the same home. I don't often get upset or bothered by these ads but that one seems to have struck a nerve
		
Click to expand...


That is really quite upsetting. There was a 28yr old for sale local to me a couple of months back. £250 with tack. In either case if I couldn't keep or loan from home (28 yr old was still in full work) I'd PTS. I'm a firm believer in doing the 'right' thing by your loyal friend at the end.


----------



## holeymoley (13 August 2020)

I don't know about anyone else but I'm seeing a tonne of posts just now for people looking for loans. Which is fine yes, but they want the whole package- must be 14.2hh+ do x,y & z, must be quiet enough for the kids to ride but also wanted for competing to a high standard, must also live out too... the list goes on.  

There may be a match but I really can't imagine someone willing to loan their horse out for that while basically footing the majority of the upkeep.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (13 August 2020)

holeymoley said:



			I don't know about anyone else but I'm seeing a tonne of posts just now for people looking for loans. Which is fine yes, but they want the whole package- must be 14.2hh+ do x,y & z, must be quiet enough for the kids to ride but also wanted for competing to a high standard, must also live out too... the list goes on.  

There may be a match but I really can't imagine someone willing to loan their horse out for that while basically footing the majority of the upkeep.
		
Click to expand...

Honestly the amount of people messaging us wanted a horse on loan is unreal! Yes we do loan out our old/crocked/idiot racehorses when they finish so we can keep tabs on them their entire lives. The younger horses that have nothing wrong with them are sold. But definitely more so since March people have been asking for horses on loan. Then they would probably send them in winter when they are back to work and fed up of having a horse in the rain.


----------



## holeymoley (13 August 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Honestly the amount of people messaging us wanted a horse on loan is unreal! Yes we do loan out our old/crocked/idiot racehorses when they finish so we can keep tabs on them their entire lives. The younger horses that have nothing wrong with them are sold. But definitely more so since March people have been asking for horses on loan. Then they would probably send them in winter when they are back to work and fed up of having a horse in the rain.
		
Click to expand...

To me it just seems a way to get what you want without the full costs. Then once it comes back its wrecked!


----------



## honetpot (13 August 2020)

I have a perfectly nice but low mileage, through circumstances, pony in my field. I breed him my self out of a really good quality mare, who unfortunately had to be PTS, so I do not really want to sell, but I would have been happy to long term loan. Someone was looking on FB, so I contacted them, after about the second question, I thought what have I done. He will sit in the field, I do not need the aggravation.


----------



## Ambers Echo (13 August 2020)

SaddlePsych'D said:



			I keep seeing "looking for the impossible" recently - again not sure why I find that annoying. I guess it just makes me think if it really is 'the impossible' what's the point in advertising?
		
Click to expand...

Looking for the impossible winds me up too. Espeically when the long list fo requirements ends with 'no silly prices'!

Talking of the cheek of asking someone to basically train your 3/4 year old - you could get lucky. I answered an ad for a 3 year old - rising 4 - when I wanted to back my first horse on the basis that I'd rather practice on someone else's first! He was a total nightmare: owner  chucked his feed over the stable door to feed him as he was so aggressive, could not pick out his feet etc. He had been sat on but was difficult to bridle. I was honest about my experience and she let me have him on full loan. He turned out okay in the end after a lot of work but for me the experience was invaluable. After about 6 months I bought my own youngster and gave him back and she sold on rapidly as a ridden horse. So it worked out well for both of us.


----------



## Sleipnir (17 August 2020)

So, somebody is selling this supposedly "playful, well mannered and very pretty" pony mare locally. Enjoy this picture that went with the ad - and, no, there weren't any better ones. 😀


----------



## pansymouse (17 August 2020)

Sleipnir said:



			So, somebody is selling this supposedly "playful, well mannered and very pretty" pony mare locally. Enjoy this picture that went with the ad - and, no, there weren't any better ones. 😀

View attachment 53494

Click to expand...

Yep that's playful.  It was the prevailing view I had of my first pony.


----------



## daydreamer (17 August 2020)

I saw a great one on Facebook the other day, something like...
“10 yo 14.2hh mare. BS prospect”

This was accompanied by a video of the pony being ridden around a course of show jumps of 60cm cross poles!! Complete with nappy moment mid-round. 

I’m sure it is a very sweet pony but the mismatch between description and video made me howl with laughter!


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (25 August 2020)

Classic one on a local group today - 'off to university and I need someone to look after my horses, riding available if you are competent but neither are easy horses - and there is no charge......and you need your own transport and insurance - to cover vets fees'.


----------



## Chinchilla (25 August 2020)

The Bouncing Bog Trotter said:



			Classic one on a local group today - 'off to university and I need someone to look after my horses, riding available if you are competent but neither are easy horses - and there is no charge......and you need your own transport and insurance - to cover vets fees'.
		
Click to expand...

I think I saw this one - it wasn't 
"
Hi all, I may be looking for the impossible. I have 2 horses based in _______ area and I am looking for some help. I will be returning to uni and will also be working. I am looking for someone/more than one person to help muck out/pooh pick and general yard duties in the week/weekends either mornings or evenings and as much as you can contribute.
In return I offer free riding of a green but well behaved 6yr old 17.3 standardbred gelding, and depending on riding experience a 13yr old hot headed Dutch warm blood. These horses are NOT for novices. There will also be a chance to ride 6 other horses/ponies based down at a yard in ______  (they are all saints but can be cheeky!) this yard does not have a school but there is a school 10minute hack away (£10 to rent for an hour)." 

by any chance was it?


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (25 August 2020)

Chinchilla.....might have been 😏😏.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (26 August 2020)

Another go fund me page on my local fb horse group to pay for surgery for an uninsured horse. I find these incredible cheeky.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (26 August 2020)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			Another go fund me page on my local fb horse group to pay for surgery for an uninsured horse. I find these incredible cheeky.
		
Click to expand...

There's one person I know who regularly posts on Facebook for funding to help her pay for transport and entry to go to shows, because she really wants to but can't afford to while spending her money building her new business.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (26 August 2020)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			Another go fund me page on my local fb horse group to pay for surgery for an uninsured horse. I find these incredible cheeky.
		
Click to expand...

I also saw one of these today, maybe even the same one. From the one I saw it seems like there's something about putting the word 'rescue' in that is supposed to make it different/better to ask others to pay. Not sure how 'rescue' is defined!


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (26 August 2020)

SaddlePsych'D said:



			I also saw one of these today, maybe even the same one. From the one I saw it seems like there's something about putting the word 'rescue' in that is supposed to make it different/better to ask others to pay. Not sure how 'rescue' is defined!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I noticed the word rescue being bandied about. I imagine it was the same post!


----------



## Bruce17 (26 August 2020)

The horse referred to in the advert is 23 😢

XXX is looking for a forever retirement home. he is a super chap with no health issues. he lives out 24/7. he is good to handle, groom, box, with the farrier and vet. he loves being pampered and cuddles. he has done everything in the past and has been hacked, schooled and jumped all summer by my 13 year old daughter. but recently he had thrown her off a few times. he has been checked by the vet and by the back lady and is in tip top condition. we think he might just want a quieter life. we would like him to go somewhere where he will be cherished and loved. he could be ridden but only by someone very experienced. please get in touch for more info.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 August 2020)

Bruce17 said:



			The horse referred to in the advert is 23 😢
		
Click to expand...

I saw one that is 26 and can't eat grass properly.  They do mention a loan home as a possible option but the ad is a sale advert.


----------



## sharni (27 August 2020)

am so mad at some of the stuff on FB that i cant even manage to write a decent post on this thread. Makes my blood boil and dont get me started on the so called advice for laminitics and other conditions. unbloddybelievable what some people do.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (27 August 2020)

Bruce17 said:



			The horse referred to in the advert is 23 😢

XXX is looking for a forever retirement home. he is a super chap with no health issues. he lives out 24/7. he is good to handle, groom, box, with the farrier and vet. he loves being pampered and cuddles. he has done everything in the past and has been hacked, schooled and jumped all summer by my 13 year old daughter. but recently he had thrown her off a few times. he has been checked by the vet and by the back lady and is in tip top condition. we think he might just want a quieter life. we would like him to go somewhere where he will be cherished and loved. he could be ridden but only by someone very experienced. please get in touch for more info.
		
Click to expand...




Meowy Catkin said:



			I saw one that is 26 and can't eat grass properly.  They do mention a loan home as a possible option but the ad is a sale advert.
		
Click to expand...

The adverts may say they've been checked both by veterinarians, and back persons, but why would a horse that age suddenly change behaviour unless there wasn't a reason for it? At the very least why not first try lowering their work level a bit to see if that really does make the problems disappear?

I realise that a lower level of work maybe only means any hidden problems might temporarily be more bearable for the horse. But if the new behaviour continues even under those circumstances, it should be evident that a quieter life isn't the simple solution the current owner is hoping on.


----------



## Gloi (27 August 2020)

Friend put two yearlings on for sale and got asked if they were quiet to ride and could they jump.😞


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (2 September 2020)

Just seen a post from a 14 year old girl, available for work. She "broke two mares my self" advert isn't terrible, a bit 'young' but not bad but the videos are: 
her sat on a young mare, horse is wearing a rug and a headcoller, girl is sat on a bucking horse, obviously distressed, 

her sitting on a mare in a dangerously high rear and 

her riding a pony with no tack other than a fly mask, rider has no hat, just a onesie and wellies, cantering the pony through a field of loose horses.


----------



## Silver Clouds (2 September 2020)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			Just seen a post from a 14 year old girl, available for work. She "broke two mares my self" advert isn't terrible, a bit 'young' but not bad but the videos are:
her sat on a young mare, horse is wearing a rug and a headcoller, girl is sat on a bucking horse, obviously distressed,

her sitting on a mare in a dangerously high rear and

her riding a pony with no tack other than a fly mask, rider has no hat, just a onesie and wellies, cantering the pony through a field of loose horses.
		
Click to expand...

 I really hope no one takes her up on her offer of work. At 14 it is a worry though that there isn't an adult keeping her safe, we all know horses can be predictable but riding without a hat or tack and thinking pictures of rearing make her look like a good rider is worrying.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (2 September 2020)

Silver Clouds said:



 I really hope no one takes her up on her offer of work. At 14 it is a worry though that there isn't an adult keeping her safe, we all know horses can be predictable but riding without a hat or tack and thinking pictures of rearing make her look like a good rider is worrying.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, her mum has 'liked' the post so I'm sure it's fine. 
Her mum is the one in a previous comment on here who crowd funded to pay for transport to shows because she doesn't have the spare cash while building a new business.


----------



## DirectorFury (2 September 2020)

Horse prices are mental.


----------



## shortstuff99 (2 September 2020)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			Don't worry, her mum has 'liked' the post so I'm sure it's fine. 
Her mum is the one in a previous comment on here who crowd funded to pay for transport to shows because she doesn't have the spare cash while building a new business.
		
Click to expand...

Did it work? Asking for a friend.......🤣


----------



## Vodkagirly (4 September 2020)

A Friday special 

 I know I’m asking a bit of a stupid question but does anyone know what height my cob looks like by just a picture ? Roughly we think he’s about 13hh but what does other people think ?


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (4 September 2020)

Probably been mentioned before but lots of people seem to be 'putting the feelers out...' at the moment. What are the feelers and why are they being put out when they sound like something one should keep to themselves?! I know roughly what is meant by it, I just find it a bit of a weird phrase!


----------



## emilylou (4 September 2020)

Also 


SaddlePsych'D said:



			Probably been mentioned before but lots of people seem to be 'putting the feelers out...' at the moment. What are the feelers and why are they being put out when they sound like something one should keep to themselves?! I know roughly what is meant by it, I just find it a bit of a weird phrase!
		
Click to expand...

These adverts make me stop reading/ignore. In my opinion you are either looking for something or not. They always sound like a huge timewasters to me!


----------



## Meredith (4 September 2020)

emilylou said:



			Also


These adverts make me stop reading/ignore. In my opinion you are either looking for something or not. They always sound like a huge timewasters to me!
		
Click to expand...

I stop reading too. 
I can’t get past the image of  a great tentacled monster greeting me ready to show off a horse.


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (4 September 2020)

On another local Facebook group: "I am setting up as a dog walker £6 per hour" and then gets upset when professional dog walkers start attacking them for lack of insurance and undercutting them.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (5 September 2020)

There was a post about wormer in horse poo being dangerous for dogs on a dog page im on. One poster seems to think the fault lies with horse owners allowing their horses to poo all over paths. I’ve commented asking how she thinks we can safely get off and pick it up out of genuine interest and her reply was big poo bags or at least get off and shovel to the side. I never knew people could be so offended by digested grass.


----------



## meleeka (5 September 2020)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			There was a post about wormer in horse poo being dangerous for dogs on a dog page im on. One poster seems to think the fault lies with horse owners allowing their horses to poo all over paths. I’ve commented asking how she thinks we can safely get off and pick it up out of genuine interest and her reply was big poo bags or at least get off and shovel to the side. I never knew people could be so offended by digested grass.
		
Click to expand...

That’s a regular moan on our local pages.  Apparently horse riders are ‘entitled’  because we don’t pick our horse poo up.  🙄


----------



## Shantara (5 September 2020)

Urg, there's been a load of debates about horse poo on my local pages recently, it's getting so tired!


----------



## scats (5 September 2020)

With regards the horse poo thing.  I kind of can see it from the other side.  If you aren’t horsey, have no real thoughts about the content of horse poo, it might seem rather unfair that dog walkers have to pick up after their dogs, but riders don’t.  In reality, what most people object to is the mess on their shoes, pram wheels etc or indeed the overall look of it on a path, rather than whether there is something harmful in it.  Riders are generally not viewed in a very favourable light, so the whole poo thing does nothing to help our cause.
I think the argument that we can’t get off our horses to pick it up, however true, could potentially disgruntle a non-equestrian.  I never use that argument if I’m having a discussion about horse poo- if it’s said on any local FB groups, its like a red rag to a bull!

By my house there is a footpath and it’s often covered in horse poo.  I can see why riders use it, to avoid the adjoining lane with dreadful blind bend that people fly round, but I think if my horses pood on that path, I would probably return with my car later to shovel it up or at least move it into the undergrowth.


----------



## Caol Ila (5 September 2020)

Saw an advert from someone in the Highlands offering people the opportunity to lead (lead! not ride!) Clydesdales for 30-40 minutes along a flat, singletrack road. You get to groom it too and do some barn chores! For £70. Bargain! It's taking a great deal of willpower to not write a snarky comment on the Facebook ad suggesting that most horse people are missing trick, given they do this themselves or, you know, pay people to do it rather than get paid.


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (6 September 2020)

Saw this today..

Looking for 3 horses that are free to a good home for me and my two friends, they will be forever loved and well looked after. Willing to pay a small fee for the tack and any rugs and halters they may have. 

We’re looking for these particular things in the horses. 

1) well broken in 
2) suitable for a nervous/rusty rider
3) between 6-15 years
4) up to 17.5hh

And importantly up to date with vetting, dentist, passported farriery.  

A small fee for tack and rugs..how generous...


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 September 2020)

Oh boy...


----------



## Caol Ila (6 September 2020)

17.5hh?


----------



## southerncomfort (6 September 2020)

Thats got to be a joke surely....??!


----------



## Berpisc (6 September 2020)

Yesbutt they would be "forever loved"




 (can't find a vomit emoji)


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (6 September 2020)

Everyone is looking for free shetland ponies just now that must be ridden, must be good with kids, registered, show quality, come with all kit etc. 

Just because it is a Shetland doesn't mean it's worthless! 

Between people messaging me about ridden shetlands and the works page about retired racers I am on the verge of abandoning social media all together and letting nature take it's course ...


----------



## FinnishLapphund (6 September 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Everyone is looking for free shetland ponies just now that must be ridden, must be good with kids, registered, show quality, come with all kit etc.

Just because it is a Shetland doesn't mean it's worthless!

Between people messaging me about ridden shetlands and the works page about retired racers I am on the verge of abandoning social media all together and letting nature take it's course ...
		
Click to expand...

Just send the people wanting free Shetlands this meme:







Hopefully that'll make them go away, or at least start tormenting Draught horse breeders/owners instead.


----------



## dorsetladette (6 September 2020)

Caol Ila said:



			Saw an advert from someone in the Highlands offering people the opportunity to lead (lead! not ride!) Clydesdales for 30-40 minutes along a flat, singletrack road. You get to groom it too and do some barn chores! For £70. Bargain! It's taking a great deal of willpower to not write a snarky comment on the Facebook ad suggesting that most horse people are missing trick, given they do this themselves or, you know, pay people to do it rather than get paid.
		
Click to expand...

There was one round here looking for someone to walk there asthmatic pony out for walks for between 2 and 3 hours twice a week. You would be expected to do yard duties on your days an a contribution to his keep


----------



## Buster2020 (6 September 2020)

**Private Rehoming appeal**  
Pablo and Molly. 

Pablo is 29 years and Molly is 20 and they will be rehomed together as they have been together for a long time and are very attached.

 All enquiries should contact the owner . 

I find this post extremely sad why would you rehome  horses that old.


----------



## Griffin (6 September 2020)

Buster2020 said:



			**Private Rehoming appeal** 
Pablo and Molly.

Pablo is 29 years and Molly is 20 and they will be rehomed together as they have been together for a long time and are very attached.

All enquiries should contact the owner .

I find this post extremely sad why would you rehome  horses that old.
		
Click to expand...

I find it so sad too. How could you do that to them?


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (7 September 2020)

Not ads but responses to ads. E.g. 'horse to part loan/share in/near X, must stay at current yard.' Almost every time first questions is 'where are you based?' or 'would you consider move to [usually somewhere really far away which would make a part loan/share impossible for the owner]?' 

Also comments on share wanted ads - someone will have written a nice ad about themselves and what they are looking for, and someone else (usually kids I think) will comment 'F' to follow so that they can jump on any responses that person might get. And people (again often kids) commenting on ads literally two years old asking if still available - used to annoy me when I was looking for a share as I'd get all excited that there was a new ad, just to realise it was very out of date! Desperate times desperate measures I suppose, just makes me even more grateful for the share I was able to find (or rather found me!)


----------



## Ambers Echo (16 September 2020)

Saw bingo win wanted post the other day:

Stated with the frustrated sounding shout of: STILL LOOKING which always makes me think the buyer is a massive time-waster. Even if true and reasonable, it just sounds like you are impossible to please. Pleasant tone continued with: DON'T hijack this post if you want similar - start your own post. As if people who reply with a suggestion are HER sellers so she he has first dibs and those sellers can't let others know about their ponies. Then the comments on being sick of time-wasters and 'greedy' sellers. Aka 'I would not pay the asking prices'. And - of course- finishing with 'no silly prices' but with an extra passive-agrressive flourish of 'don't think you can see me coming'. 

Hmmm wonder why she's still looking?!

Think I'll scroll on by.....


----------



## cindars (16 September 2020)

SaddlePsych'D said:



			Not ads but responses to ads. E.g. 'horse to part loan/share in/near X, must stay at current yard.' Almost every time first questions is 'where are you based?' or 'would you consider move to [usually somewhere really far away which would make a part loan/share impossible for the owner]?'

Also comments on share wanted ads - someone will have written a nice ad about themselves and what they are looking for, and someone else (usually kids I think) will comment 'F' to follow so that they can jump on any responses that person might get. And people (again often kids) commenting on ads literally two years old asking if still available - used to annoy me when I was looking for a share as I'd get all excited that there was a new ad, just to realise it was very out of date! Desperate times desperate measures I suppose, just makes me even more grateful for the share I was able to find (or rather found me!)
		
Click to expand...

Is that what F means? Often wondered thank you.


----------



## Ambers Echo (16 September 2020)

Yes F means follow. If you reply with anything (such as F) then you will see the replies to the thread. But also some people just reply to replies saying can you also pm me the details. Clearly it winds some people up! Can't think why though. If someone is selling a pony and takes the time to reply and others see the reply are are also interested then good luck to them. Sellers don't owe posters anything. 

If I was a seller and replied to a wanted ad and the OP got stroppy about others asking for detalis then I'd avoid the OP not the other people replying! Dont need to deal with people who get arsey. Selling is stressful enough as it is. But I guess people see it differently. Selling etiquette seems to be a minefield!!


----------



## Frumpoon (16 September 2020)

I use F like a book mark if I can't act for a couple of days or weeks on something rather than waste the sellers time


----------



## shortstuff99 (16 September 2020)

Instead of writing 'F' if you click the 3 dots in the top right of a post it gives you the option to follow the post which will give updates without cluttering the post up.


----------



## pansymouse (16 September 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			Instead of writing 'F' if you click the 3 dots in the top right of a post it gives you the option to follow the post which will give updates without cluttering the post up.
		
Click to expand...

In Hunland that would be far too sophisticated and considerate...


----------



## FinnishLapphund (16 September 2020)

Ambers Echo said:



			Saw bingo win wanted post the other day:

Stated with the frustrated sounding shout of: STILL LOOKING which always makes me think the buyer is a massive time-waster. Even if true and reasonable, it just sounds like you are impossible to please. Pleasant tone continued with: DON'T hijack this post if you want similar - start your own post. As if people who reply with a suggestion are HER sellers so she he has first dibs and those sellers can't let others know about their ponies. Then the comments on being sick of time-wasters and 'greedy' sellers. Aka 'I would not pay the asking prices'. And - of course- finishing with 'no silly prices' but with an extra passive-agrressive flourish of 'don't think you can see me coming'.

Hmmm wonder why she's still looking?!

Think I'll scroll on by.....
		
Click to expand...

I agree with your overall judgement, it makes me want to scroll on by, too. But of the things you mention, I have to say that what baffles me the most is adding the phrase "don't think you can see me coming".

I think that what they're actually meaning, is that they view themselves as a not gullible buyer. But at the same time I get this image in my head of them turning up without notice.
Just out of nowhere **poof** they're at your yard "I heard you have a horse for sale"








And you never saw them coming...


----------



## Ambers Echo (16 September 2020)

You're right. It's a very random phrase!


----------



## Scotsbadboy (16 September 2020)

The 'F' thing really irritates me. Save the post, then you know exactly where it is!


----------



## Shilasdair (16 September 2020)

F


----------



## Berpisc (16 September 2020)

Shilasdair said:



			F
		
Click to expand...

Now go and stand in the corner


----------



## exracehorse (16 September 2020)

One on preloved.  
“sadly for jack he was diagnosed with cancer a month ago, the vets have said he’s got anything from 6 months - 10 years left 
and for this reason i’ll consider a full loan or lwvtb, you can also take him on for the last few years he has left”. Not a cheeky post. But a sad one. And one that doesn’t sit right with me.


----------



## Regandal (16 September 2020)

exracehorse said:



			One on preloved.  
“sadly for jack he was diagnosed with cancer a month ago, the vets have said he’s got anything from 6 months - 10 years left 
and for this reason i’ll consider a full loan or lwvtb, you can also take him on for the last few years he has left”. Not a cheeky post. But a sad one. And one that doesn’t sit right with me.
		
Click to expand...

Jeez, that’s grim.


----------



## SEL (16 September 2020)

exracehorse said:



			One on preloved. 
“sadly for jack he was diagnosed with cancer a month ago, the vets have said he’s got anything from 6 months - 10 years left
and for this reason i’ll consider a full loan or lwvtb, you can also take him on for the last few years he has left”. Not a cheeky post. But a sad one. And one that doesn’t sit right with me.
		
Click to expand...

Why oh why won't people have horses quietly PTS at home. So sad.


----------



## Lulwind (16 September 2020)




----------



## windand rain (16 September 2020)

"It is a sin to mock the afflicted". I barely understood but did get there in the end. I hope he finds a lovely home


----------



## Tiddlypom (16 September 2020)

Oh, wow. What’s with the stopwatches after the ££ signs? Or are they noughts?


----------



## Mrs B (16 September 2020)

Shilasdair said:



			F
		
Click to expand...

I know this one!   *bounces up and down in excitement*

 Ummm... is the reply 'O'? Is it? Is it?


----------



## ester (16 September 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			Oh, wow. What’s with the stopwatches after the ££ signs? Or are they noughts?
		
Click to expand...

noughts, but who knows what was wrong with the actual nought emoji (it is done so that fb doesn't as easily pic up the horse for sale ads)


----------



## shortstuff99 (16 September 2020)

Lulwind said:



View attachment 55172

Click to expand...

That must be on purpose surely 🤣. Phone autocorrect would've changed that or else she's so bad its given up!


----------



## Frumpoon (16 September 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			Instead of writing 'F' if you click the 3 dots in the top right of a post it gives you the option to follow the post which will give updates without cluttering the post up.
		
Click to expand...

I did not know that


----------



## FlyingCircus (16 September 2020)

Lulwind said:



View attachment 55172

Click to expand...

Rightly or wrongly, I sort of link the pony's education with that of the seller and so when they say he is professionally backed, but can't run spell checker...it makes me doubt how well educated the pony is.


----------



## Nicnac (16 September 2020)

Does "10x home only" mean he's already been in 10 homes?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 September 2020)

I saw a black yearling shetland colt of generic breeding for sale yesterday. £1200! If that pony went through the sale ring in a couple of weeks time it would be 120 guineas! Absolutely off her rocker if they think they will get that for it!


----------



## Winters100 (17 September 2020)

Not an advert but I had someone who I know only barely message me to say that her nephew has started to learn to ride so he can come and "help" me ride my horses at the weekends.  Yep, it would be such a help to have them ridden by a beginner and my dream to take responsibility for this.


----------



## Uliy (17 September 2020)

I’ve just seen one of those “no hijacking”, “don’t think you can see us coming”, “I know the value of a horse” posts and you’re right, if I were selling a horse it would seriously put me off!

A few months ago I also saw a post of a girl asking for someone to lend her and her beginner boyfriend two horses for a hack for her birthday. When challenged, or told to ask a riding school, she insisted it was totally normal to request that someone give their two horses to a total stranger to do with as she liked, and that riding schools would be far too expensive! 🥴


----------



## FinnishLapphund (17 September 2020)

Winters100 said:



			Not an advert but I had someone who I know only barely message me to say that her nephew has started to learn to ride so he can come and "help" me ride my horses at the weekends.  Yep, it would be such a help to have them ridden by a beginner and my dream to take responsibility for this.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if those posting photos, and videos, of themselves on their rearing horse, gets the same "offers".


----------



## rabatsa (17 September 2020)

Winters100 said:



			Not an advert but I had someone who I know only barely message me to say that her nephew has started to learn to ride so he can come and "help" me ride my horses at the weekends.  Yep, it would be such a help to have them ridden by a beginner and my dream to take responsibility for this.
		
Click to expand...

You would love the nephew come and help you when he at least 16yrs old and capable of using a wheelbarrow.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (17 September 2020)

Uliy said:



			I’ve just seen one of those “no hijacking”, “don’t think you can see us coming”, “I know the value of a horse” posts and you’re right, if I were selling a horse it would seriously put me off!

A few months ago I also saw a post of a girl asking for someone to lend her and her beginner boyfriend two horses for a hack for her birthday. When challenged, or told to ask a riding school, she insisted it was totally normal to request that someone give their two horses to a total stranger to do with as she liked, and that riding schools would be far too expensive! 🥴
		
Click to expand...

Don't know if there is more than one horse-buyer out there who thinks that it is suitaablle to use the phrase "don't think you can see me coming", or not, I find it weird either way.

And of course it would be too expensive to hire horses from someone who actually might hire out two of their horses.


----------



## Frumpoon (17 September 2020)

There's a girl in Herefordshire right now advertising a very hot, quirky horse for 3 x what she paid for him 3 months and ago and suitable for a child coming off ponies - he definitely isn't suitable for a child and all the producing she is trying to profit off was done by the previous owner

I'm not sure if this is cheeky but its downright irresponsible, verging on dangerous

Horse has sold once but was then returned because of the quirks that were not disclosed


----------



## dorsetladette (17 September 2020)

rabatsa said:



			You would love the nephew come and help you when he at least 16yrs old and capable of using a wheelbarrow.
		
Click to expand...

I have a friend who's daughter is pony mad. Friend is always asking if 7 yr old daughter can come and help poo pick and groom my horses. I've just stopped replying when she asks now. After a 8 hr day at work he last thing I want to do is pick someone elses sprog up and baby sit for 2 hours while they attempt to poo pick and then want to groom and sit on my boys. my kids are grown up - why do people think that ultimately means I must want there off spring to entertain.


----------



## jenniehodges2001 (17 September 2020)

Saw a sad post on FB with a photo of two 23 years olds being offered free.

Not only 23, not only two 'that must stay together' but 17hh to boot!

Someone had replied, 'do the decent thing by these horses instead of palming them off on someone that won't have their best interests at heart and will pas them from pillar to post or slaughtered for meat'.


----------



## exracehorse (17 September 2020)

Uliy said:



			I’ve just seen one of those “no hijacking”, “don’t think you can see us coming”, “I know the value of a horse” posts and you’re right, if I were selling a horse it would seriously put me off!

A few months ago I also saw a post of a girl asking for someone to lend her and her beginner boyfriend two horses for a hack for her birthday. When challenged, or told to ask a riding school, she insisted it was totally normal to request that someone give their two horses to a total stranger to do with as she liked, and that riding schools would be far too expensive! 🥴
		
Click to expand...

lol i saw that advert too. So aggressive in wording the whole way through.


----------



## TheChestnutThing (17 September 2020)

Uliy said:



			I’ve just seen one of those “no hijacking”, “don’t think you can see us coming”, “I know the value of a horse” posts and you’re right, if I were selling a horse it would seriously put me off!

A few months ago I also saw a post of a girl asking for someone to lend her and her beginner boyfriend two horses for a hack for her birthday. When challenged, or told to ask a riding school, she insisted it was totally normal to request that someone give their two horses to a total stranger to do with as she liked, and that riding schools would be far too expensive! 🥴
		
Click to expand...

That would have been my post you probably saw...
No hijacking because everyone comments on it when you have taken the time to actually ask.
The value comment is made because of something that recently happened.

It's a perfectly legitimate way to state what you are looking for and has given us two beautiful ponies from it who will have lifetime homes and be passed down in the family.

Would not put me off at all selling a horse to a home like that.  Means the buyer knows that they are looking for and won't be ripped off or look at horses where people are dishonest about what they actually are.


----------



## Arzada (17 September 2020)

Nicnac said:



			Does "10x home only" mean he's already been in 10 homes? 

Click to expand...

Maybe it fits with the rest of the ad and it's a misspelt * as in looking for a 10* home.


----------



## conniegirl (17 September 2020)

TheChestnutThing said:



			That would have been my post you probably saw...
No hijacking because everyone comments on it when you have taken the time to actually ask.
The value comment is made because of something that recently happened.

It's a perfectly legitimate way to state what you are looking for and has given us two beautiful ponies from it who will have lifetime homes and be passed down in the family.

Would not put me off at all selling a horse to a home like that.  Means the buyer knows that they are looking for and won't be ripped off or look at horses where people are dishonest about what they actually are.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but its more likely to make me think you are an overly aggressive nutcase who will be a nightmare to deal with and who will demand a full refund the second the pony twitches wrong rather than give a pony time to settle.
This may not be the case but is definitely how the advert comes across. So I wouldnt respond to that advert at all.


----------



## TheChestnutThing (17 September 2020)

conniegirl said:



			Sorry but its more likely to make me think you are an overly aggressive nutcase who will be a nightmare to deal with and who will demand a full refund the second the pony twitches wrong rather than give a pony time to settle.
This may not be the case but is definitely how the advert comes across. So I wouldnt respond to that advert at all.
		
Click to expand...

Each to their own.  
One bitten twice shy In this horseworld. 
And an absolute pity as a horse could be missing out on a genuine lifetime home.

In all honesty everyone who owns a horse should be classified as a nutcase.


----------



## conniegirl (17 September 2020)

TheChestnutThing said:



			Each to their own. 
One bitten twice shy In this horseworld.
And an absolute pity as a horse could be missing out on a genuine lifetime home.

In all honesty everyone who owns a horse should be classified as a nutcase.
		
Click to expand...

Very definitely Once bitten by a nutcase buyer, forever shy of one. The poor pony involved took over a year to recover from 3 weeks in the nutcases ownership.


----------



## Ambers Echo (17 September 2020)

conniegirl said:



			Very definitely Once bitten by a nutcase buyer, forever shy of one. The poor pony involved took over a year to recover from 3 weeks in the nutcases ownership.
		
Click to expand...

OMG this! Buyers and sellers can both be a nightmare. But no matter what experiences I have had in the past, I would never post a wanted or for sale ad that was so hostile. It's like those  'readvertised due to total timewasters: NO tyre kickers, dreamers and joy rders' ads you see.  Hard nosed folk who really ARE con artists or time wasters wouldn't care and nice, genuine, reasonable people don;t like being treated with hostility and suspicion from the word go.


----------



## meleeka (17 September 2020)

Ambers Echo said:



			OMG this! Buyers and sellers can both be a nightmare. But no matter what experiences I have had in the past, I would never post a wanted or for sale ad that was so hostile. It's like those  'readvertised due to total timewasters: NO tyre kickers, dreamers and joy rders' ads you see.  Hard nosed folk who really ARE con artists or time wasters wouldn't care and nice, genuine, reasonable people don;t like being treated with hostility and suspicion from the word go.
		
Click to expand...

I think the trouble with these ads is they do nothing to put off the joyriders, time wasters or con artists.  I don’t think j there’s any point in putting phrases such as this as genuine  people are put off by the hostile tone, so it’s counter productive really.


----------



## shamrock2021 (17 September 2020)

There is a YouTube channel that have horses. The mother of the family wants there own horse but she is a complete novice only learning to canter.  She wants own very forward horse and she only wants a gated breed, Young horse😂😂


----------



## Winters100 (17 September 2020)

Ambers Echo said:



			But no matter what experiences I have had in the past, I would never post a wanted or for sale ad that was so hostile. It's like those 'readvertised due to total timewasters: NO tyre kickers, dreamers and joy rders' ads you see. Hard nosed folk who really ARE con artists or time wasters wouldn't care and nice, genuine, reasonable people don;t like being treated with hostility and suspicion from the word go.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. I have several times in the past bought horses that seemed to be not a great fit based upon the advert, but which a gut instinct told me to take a look.  If the advert said 'no time wasters' I would not go to see them in this case, and even if they did appear to be a good fit I would be reluctant, because I would feel that if it just didn't feel right for me I would be considered a time waster!


----------



## ester (17 September 2020)

I do always think it's a bit off that people hi-jack rather than make their own thread.


----------



## meleeka (17 September 2020)

ester said:



			I do always think it's a bit off that people hi-jack rather than make their own thread.
		
Click to expand...

I think it’s appropriate to point it out If it happens, but to state “no hijacking” at the start sounds aggressive in tone.


----------



## Pinkvboots (19 September 2020)

Gloi said:



			Friend put two yearlings on for sale and got asked if they were quiet to ride and could they jump.😞
		
Click to expand...

Ffs sorry that's all I could come up with!


----------



## Pinkvboots (19 September 2020)

SaddlePsych'D said:



			Probably been mentioned before but lots of people seem to be 'putting the feelers out...' at the moment. What are the feelers and why are they being put out when they sound like something one should keep to themselves?! I know roughly what is meant by it, I just find it a bit of a weird phrase!
		
Click to expand...

Feelers I agree what the hell are feelers not phrase I would use my phone didn't even recognise it lol!


----------



## Pinkvboots (19 September 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Everyone is looking for free shetland ponies just now that must be ridden, must be good with kids, registered, show quality, come with all kit etc. 

Just because it is a Shetland doesn't mean it's worthless! 

Between people messaging me about ridden shetlands and the works page about retired racers I am on the verge of abandoning social media all together and letting nature take it's course ...
		
Click to expand...

I was am a light small adult shitland  ponies I have had my fill of them they are a bit like goats in my view, tried riding them no thanks!!


----------



## Pinkvboots (19 September 2020)

exracehorse said:



			One on preloved.  
“sadly for jack he was diagnosed with cancer a month ago, the vets have said he’s got anything from 6 months - 10 years left 
and for this reason i’ll consider a full loan or lwvtb, you can also take him on for the last few years he has left”. Not a cheeky post. But a sad one. And one that doesn’t sit right with me.
		
Click to expand...

I really didn't want to like your post but words totally fail me with this one omfg


----------



## Pinkvboots (19 September 2020)

Lulwind said:



View attachment 55172

Click to expand...

But don't people ever read back what they have written shocking!


----------



## Pinkvboots (19 September 2020)

TheChestnutThing said:



			Each to their own.  
One bitten twice shy In this horseworld. 
And an absolute pity as a horse could be missing out on a genuine lifetime home.

In all honesty everyone who owns a horse should be classified as a nutcase.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but you may put yourself in this category but I don't, I have had horses all my life I know what is right and what is wrong and many of these adverts are just crazy and wrong on every level.


----------



## Pinkvboots (19 September 2020)

Sorry about the multiple replies but am out having a drink and you know what they say the truth always comes out!


----------



## conniegirl (22 September 2020)

Not horse related but hard to imagine there are people out there this stupid!


----------



## ycbm (22 September 2020)

conniegirl said:



			Not horse related but hard to imagine there are people out there this stupid!
View attachment 55579

Click to expand...

🤣


----------



## adamntitch (23 September 2020)

There  is really no hope for some people after that post


----------



## Frumpoon (23 September 2020)

It is clearly a joke


----------



## conniegirl (23 September 2020)

Frumpoon said:



			It is clearly a joke
		
Click to expand...

You would think so but given the DIY group it was in and the questions that are asked regularly in there, i'm not so sure.


----------



## conniegirl (26 September 2020)

Another frankly unbelievably cheeky one.
Yesterday afternoon i got some bargain turf From a local garden center as it was on its last legs having been cut quite a while ago. Was told £1 a roll on the phone, went to get and they just wanted rid so said it was 50p a roll if i took it all. 
So we took it all (40 rolls) thinking we could pick and choose the best bits and 40 rolls turned out cheaper than the 25 we thought we needed
We ended up using 24 rolls so I listed the rest on facebook market place as free to collect, described its condition etc. I thought it would be nice help someone on a limited budget and i really didn’t want to lug it all back into the car and then to the tip.

First 3 responses I had wanted me to deliver it to the other side of Hull, for FREE. One lady even had the cheek to demand i chose the best 10 rolls and took it to her that evening (it was 7.30pm by the time i listed it) for free, when i said no she tried the whole sob story thing, when i said no again she got angry and called me selfish!

Why do people think anyone will deliver something for no cost? Particularly when the item is free anyway!


----------



## exracehorse (5 October 2020)

😢. https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...g.html?link=/search?keyword=Horse+and+ponies+


----------



## FinnishLapphund (5 October 2020)

exracehorse said:



			😢. https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/120248002/companion-gelding.html?link=/search?keyword=Horse+and+ponies+

Click to expand...

25 years old, grey Arab cross, 15hh, with a heart murmur making him unrideable, so companion only! 

I don't know whether to view it as something remotely positive that they're at least not trying to sell it, without only loan it for free. At the same time, why take the risk that a loaner might decide to "only" have a short little ride...


----------



## asmp (5 October 2020)

Had a quiet laugh at this ad the other day that included:

 chestnut flexor mane

 is brilliant to Handel on the ground

 done some dressage intro and prelium


It has sold though!


----------



## exracehorse (5 October 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:



			25 years old, grey Arab cross, 15hh, with a heart murmur making him unrideable, so companion only! 

I don't know whether to view it as something remotely positive that they're at least not trying to sell it, without only loan it for free. At the same time, why take the risk that a loaner might decide to "only" have a short little ride... 

Click to expand...

It looks so bloody sad as well. I’m literally down the road.


----------



## cauda equina (5 October 2020)

Poor horse. He looks a sweet old boy


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (5 October 2020)

There's an ad floating about for about 7 youngsters looking for loan homes whilst the owner has 'no job for them'. The loaners must look after them exceptionally well and have the relevent insurance for them.

Basically she wants someone else to pay for and look after her youngsters over the winter until they are of an age to be ridden.


----------



## IrishMilo (8 December 2020)

I genuinely can’t believe some people. Bad enough she’s trying to sell him, but to ask 7k? Absolutely baffling how some people’s minds work.


----------



## ihatework (8 December 2020)

IrishMilo said:



			I genuinely can’t believe some people. Bad enough she’s trying to sell him, but to ask 7k? Absolutely baffling how some people’s minds work.
View attachment 60710

Click to expand...

Why?
Competition schoolmasters have mileage on them and need maintaining. That may have been a very expensive horse. Provided he is sound for purpose and a nice schoolmaster he will be snapped up at that price and people are more than happy to manage a nice horse.


----------



## conniegirl (8 December 2020)

IrishMilo said:



			I genuinely can’t believe some people. Bad enough she’s trying to sell him, but to ask 7k? Absolutely baffling how some people’s minds work.
		
Click to expand...

Why? a lot of schoolmasters need a bit of help to keep them going.
I suspect that without the hock injections and suspensory scar you would be looking at a £30k horse if not more. If he can still have an active career as a school master but not do the level the current owner wants to then what is the harm in letting him do the job he is capable of with someone else? He is 12 so many years left and there is full disclosure in the advert.

ive been offered silly money for my lad and mine is 19 with recently healed injuries to both hind suspensorys but he is an absolute schoolmaster in the show ring. My lad isn’t going anywhere as i love him to pieces but it shows schoolmasters are worth thier weight in gold!


----------



## Regandal (8 December 2020)

I’d be wary of taking on a horse with a known suspensory injury, even if it is old, and arthritic hocks.


----------



## conniegirl (8 December 2020)

Regandal said:



			I’d be wary of taking on a horse with a known suspensory injury, even if it is old, and arthritic hocks.
		
Click to expand...

There will be plenty who will take the risk as amateur suitable schoolmasters of that level are not about in any great numbers and normally out of the price range of most.


----------



## LEC (8 December 2020)

conniegirl said:



			There will be plenty who will take the risk as amateur suitable schoolmasters of that level are not about in any great numbers and normally out of the price range of most.
		
Click to expand...

Just looked up its record - its jumping 1.20m classes. It hasnt jumped since April 2019 though.


----------



## chaps89 (10 February 2021)

I have an ad up at the moment looking for riding.
Had a response this morning - 16.3 6year old ISH needs hacking around the farm 3 times a week to cure it of its napping, oh and only walk work as it's in rehab.
Not quite the mutually beneficial set up I was looking for 😂


----------



## ElleSkywalker (10 February 2021)

Ahhh Chaps why dont you live near me 😣 I have a choice of two ponies you could hack till your hearts content just need bringing back into work. Only snag is you'd  have to hack with me 😁 (I do provide cake and ice cream tho)


----------



## conniegirl (10 February 2021)

CHAPS you are not anywhere near me are you? 
Looking for someone to have fun on cobbus!


----------



## chaps89 (10 February 2021)

Cake and ice cream works for me @ElleSkywalker. 
I don't mind bringing back into work but I do mind being someone's crash dummy for free, but I suppose don't ask don't get. 
What made me laugh most was they'd worded it like they were doing me a favour. I have 1 to try tonight, fingers crossed she's a bit more suitable!

@conniegirl I have a feeling you're up north? I'm near Heathrow so unless he wants to come on a holiday till your bubba is here, it's going to be a bit far for riding!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (10 February 2021)

I'd get someone else to be crash test dummy (a professional but actually not as crash test dummy as both good just need getting going again) just no point spending the money to get going with no one to ride them. Please move near me Chaps 😁 Am Notts/Derby boarder if any sane people reading 😊


----------



## conniegirl (10 February 2021)

Unfortunately im yorkshire chaps so a tad too far!


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (10 February 2021)

I think what surprises me about those kinds of ads is that they still have "financial contribution required" like someone with the skill to bring your horse back into work/rehab/bring on youngster doesn't have a lot of value already.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (10 February 2021)

chaps89 said:



			Cake and ice cream works for me @ElleSkywalker.
I don't mind bringing back into work but I do mind being someone's crash dummy for free, but I suppose don't ask don't get.
What made me laugh most was they'd worded it like they were doing me a favour. I have 1 to try tonight, fingers crossed she's a bit more suitable
		
Click to expand...

If nothing suits, I'll have a spare in under 2 months time, that's if you are interested x


----------



## Ceifer (10 February 2021)

Not Facebook but horse and hound classifieds 

https://classifieds.horseandhound.co.uk/horses-for-sale/all-rounder/loveline-quarter-gelding-580373

https://classifieds.horseandhound.co.uk/horses-for-sale/all-rounder/smart-friesian-16-2h-580360

interesting photo choices


----------



## Littlewills (10 February 2021)

Ceifer said:



			Not Facebook but horse and hound classifieds

https://classifieds.horseandhound.co.uk/horses-for-sale/all-rounder/loveline-quarter-gelding-580373

https://classifieds.horseandhound.co.uk/horses-for-sale/all-rounder/smart-friesian-16-2h-580360

interesting photo choices
		
Click to expand...

Both scam ads. You can report them I think but not sure if anything ever gets done.


----------



## Ceifer (10 February 2021)

Littlewills said:



			Both scam ads. You can report them I think but not sure if anything ever gets done.
		
Click to expand...

That explains a lot. I wonder if anybody enquires on the ads


----------



## Vodkagirly (11 February 2021)

With riding schools being closed there are some great ads for people looking for loans. 
One said they can do all yarm work except picking out feet.
Another said I know nothing so owner will have to teach me.
Sound like great offers.


----------



## conniegirl (11 February 2021)

I saw the no picking out feet thing and wondered about the reason for that. Wonder if she has been kicked or something.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (11 February 2021)

chaps89 said:



			Cake and ice cream works for me @ElleSkywalker.
I don't mind bringing back into work but I do mind being someone's crash dummy for free, but I suppose don't ask don't get.
What made me laugh most was they'd worded it like they were doing me a favour. I have 1 to try tonight, fingers crossed she's a bit more suitable!

@conniegirl I have a feeling you're up north? I'm near Heathrow so unless he wants to come on a holiday till your bubba is here, it's going to be a bit far for riding!
		
Click to expand...

Chaps I'm Guildford area so not miles from Heathrow, but no idea on your height - I have a 14.1 connie (Mum is 5ft7ish and is fine on her) who is currently lacking work due to me being pregnant.  We have on site hacking (although bit limited) but enough for a few good canters and then a short 10 min bit of road work to bridleways and farmers fields.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (11 February 2021)

Vodkagirly said:



			With riding schools being closed there are some great ads for people looking for loans.
One said they can do all yarm work except picking out feet.
Another said I know nothing so owner will have to teach me.
Sound like great offers.
		
Click to expand...

I don't actually mind taking on novices and teaching them the ropes IF they are willing to learn and can accept mild criticism when they get it wrong.  It's when they flat out ignore advice/instructions that grinds my gears!


----------



## ArklePig (11 February 2021)

I wish there were more owners like you ownedbyaconnie! I was looking for a part loan pre lockdown and have now ended up with a riding school loan which is great in some ways but also a bit limited in terms of learning.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (11 February 2021)

ArklePig said:



			I wish there were more owners like you ownedbyaconnie! I was looking for a part loan pre lockdown and have now ended up with a riding school loan which is great in some ways but also a bit limited in terms of learning.
		
Click to expand...

Any experience is good experience! Just keep an eye out and the right one will come up.


----------



## Mari (13 February 2021)

Pinkvboots said:



			But don't people ever read back what they have written shocking!
		
Click to expand...

They always claim to be dyslexic (or dislectic)


----------



## huskydamage (20 February 2021)

SaddlePsych'D said:



			I think what surprises me about those kinds of ads is that they still have "financial contribution required" like someone with the skill to bring your horse back into work/rehab/bring on youngster doesn't have a lot of value already.
		
Click to expand...

I am literally pimping mine out for free as help riding them is doing me a favour as I dont have time to ride both separately when I'm working. Both fine and in regular work, still very hard to find any takers. I find the reliable people are usually inundated with riding offers so hard to pin down!


----------



## Lillian_paddington (22 March 2021)

Just seen on Facebook - someone looking for a small, experienced rider for their newly broken pony, 3/4 days a week, poo picking as well, no help from the owner from the sounds of it, they want to sell it soon (at least, that’s what I take from ‘possibility of a sale to the right home’) so it may well be gone soon if you’re too good at schooling it .... and yes, you pay for the privilege! I just cannot believe some people 😱


----------



## IrishMilo (22 March 2021)

Lillian_paddington said:



			Just seen on Facebook - someone looking for a small, experienced rider for their newly broken pony, 3/4 days a week, poo picking as well, no help from the owner from the sounds of it, they want to sell it soon (at least, that’s what I take from ‘possibility of a sale to the right home’) so it may well be gone soon if you’re too good at schooling it .... and yes, you pay for the privilege! I just cannot believe some people 😱
		
Click to expand...

Five months into being horseless and at this point I'd pay just to poo pick 😬


----------



## Pippity (22 March 2021)

IrishMilo said:



			Five months into being horseless and at this point I'd pay just to poo pick 😬
		
Click to expand...

Where are you?? I have poo!!!!!


----------



## IrishMilo (22 March 2021)

Pippity said:



			Where are you?? I have poo!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I have stipulations though! Grass must be short, poos must be dry, fork must be light 🤣


----------



## MareOfDiomedes (22 March 2021)

IrishMilo said:



			Five months into being horseless and at this point I'd pay just to poo pick 😬
		
Click to expand...

If you need a horsey fix you're welcome to come and spend an afternoon with mine.


----------



## pixie27 (22 March 2021)

IrishMilo said:



			Five months into being horseless and at this point I'd pay just to poo pick 😬
		
Click to expand...

I feel you! I've also considered an advert to this effect! "Happy to pay any sum, please just let me poo pick, muck out and go home smelling of horse"


----------



## Pippity (22 March 2021)

IrishMilo said:



			I have stipulations though! Grass must be short, poos must be dry, fork must be light 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Bah, you just can't get the staff nowadays!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (22 March 2021)

IrishMilo said:



			I have stipulations though! Grass must be short, poos must be dry, fork must be light 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Can offer all requirements, when are you coming?
Will provide v cuddly tiny pony for hugs too 😍


----------



## IrishMilo (22 March 2021)

MareOfDiomedes said:



			If you need a horsey fix you're welcome to come and spend an afternoon with mine.
		
Click to expand...

I seem to be absolutely no where near anyone else on this forum! I'm Cambs area.


----------



## Marnie (22 March 2021)

I'm looking for someone to come and ride my cob mare, she's green but well behaved and I can't seem to find anyone - I don't want any money, just someone to come and ride a few times a week and do some stable chores if they want.  I've had a couple of people come and ride once or twice but then they just seem to fade away so between me and Fizz we must be doing something wrong!


----------



## Desert_rider (22 March 2021)

Marnie said:



			I'm looking for someone to come and ride my cob mare, she's green but well behaved and I can't seem to find anyone - I don't want any money, just someone to come and ride a few times a week and do some stable chores if they want.  I've had a couple of people come and ride once or twice but then they just seem to fade away so between me and Fizz we must be doing something wrong!
		
Click to expand...

If I was local to you and didn't have my share mare, I would snap your hand off for an arrangement like this.
I do think you are sometimes attract more serious types though if you charge a nominal fee. Doesn't have to be a lot, especially as she is green, maybe £10 a week or something like that.


----------



## Nicnac (22 March 2021)

Marnie said:



			I'm looking for someone to come and ride my cob mare, she's green but well behaved and I can't seem to find anyone - I don't want any money, just someone to come and ride a few times a week and do some stable chores if they want.  I've had a couple of people come and ride once or twice but then they just seem to fade away so between me and Fizz we must be doing something wrong!
		
Click to expand...

I have someone who rides my horses during the week.  I pay them £30 per horse every time they ride.  No trouble finding takers.  Same if someone mucks out for me.  I pay - again always find people to help.


----------



## Marnie (23 March 2021)

Nicnac said:



			I have someone who rides my horses during the week.  I pay them £30 per horse every time they ride.  No trouble finding takers.  Same if someone mucks out for me.  I pay - again always find people to help.
		
Click to expand...

I realise now that maybe I sound a bit like I'm making a cheeky post and expecting someone to school my horse for free which wasn't  my intention at all. I was hoping to find someone local who would like to ride regularly with the opportunity to do more if they wanted to e.g. Riding club etc. - I'm only ever going to be a happy hacker. I'm now on the lookout for a local freelancer.


----------



## pixie27 (23 March 2021)

Marnie said:



			I realise now that maybe I sound a bit like I'm making a cheeky post and expecting someone to school my horse for free which wasn't  my intention at all. I was hoping to find someone local who would like to ride regularly with the opportunity to do more if they wanted to e.g. Riding club etc. - I'm only ever going to be a happy hacker. I'm now on the lookout for a local freelancer.
		
Click to expand...

For what it’s worth, I didn’t think your post sounded cheeky! I’ve had a few similar arrangements and it’s always worked well, for everyone involved. Especially when I was younger/at uni and couldn’t afford to contribute much financially. I’d love to find someone like you close to where I live haha!


----------



## shortstuff99 (23 March 2021)

IrishMilo said:



			I seem to be absolutely no where near anyone else on this forum! I'm Cambs area.
		
Click to expand...

I would offer you mine but no one else ever really enjoys the Spanish potato other then me 🤣


----------



## ester (23 March 2021)

I don't have one to offer IM, but am currently riding one belonging to an exhhoer since she conveniently moved them closer to me so sometimes those contacts come to fruition eventually! 🤣 I do see very little about though.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 March 2021)

Saw a weird one. Apparently having a dipped back is a well known conformation feature of the Arab horse breed ('does have a dip back being an Arab'). The horse is question is only part bred ('Connie X Arab') and used to have a 'soor (sic) back' but despite this they have a photo with two people sitting on him.


----------



## dorsetladette (26 March 2021)

Saw one on a local FB page which started with 'after another disappointment with horses' It then went on to request the absolute world of a horse for loan with a view to buy. Wanted for jumping big tracks. I don't think I was the only one to read between the lines going by the responses.


----------



## Caol Ila (11 April 2021)

Saw one today. 10 year old PRE mare being sold as unridable -- treated for hind gut ulcers and suspensory problems, "doesn't enjoy schooling," (whatever that means) and apparently nappy and difficult on hacks. They're asking for low four figures as a broodmare. Oy.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 April 2021)

Poor mare.


----------



## FlyingCircus (11 April 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			Saw one today. 10 year old PRE mare being sold as unridable -- treated for hind gut ulcers and suspensory problems, "doesn't enjoy schooling," (whatever that means) and apparently nappy and difficult on hacks. They're asking for low four figures as a broodmare. Oy.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure she is sold. Is she the slightly dappled grey who was with a dressage rider? Think I saw her preloved ad where she was asking 1.5k or similarly low price.


----------



## ArklePig (11 April 2021)

I've seen at least two ads today that state 'needs gone asap'. It's a horse not a sofa. Just made me so sad that they don't even care where they're going.


----------



## shortstuff99 (11 April 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			Saw one today. 10 year old PRE mare being sold as unridable -- treated for hind gut ulcers and suspensory problems, "doesn't enjoy schooling," (whatever that means) and apparently nappy and difficult on hacks. They're asking for low four figures as a broodmare. Oy.
		
Click to expand...

I have seen that one, the issue really is she is not APTO approved for breeding, if she was she may have sold for that. You can't use an ungraded PRE mare for embryo transfer either.


----------



## marmalade76 (11 April 2021)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Saw a weird one. Apparently having a dipped back is a well known conformation feature of the Arab horse breed ('does have a dip back being an Arab'). The horse is question is only part bred ('Connie X Arab') and used to have a 'soor (sic) back' but despite this they have a photo with two people sitting on him.
		
Click to expand...

They often have curvy backs, mine (pure bred rising 9) does.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 April 2021)

This one was a proper sway/extreme dipped back, sadly.

I love yours Marmalade... very pretty.


----------



## Widgeon (11 April 2021)

marmalade76 said:



			They often have curvy backs, mine (pure bred rising 9) does
		
Click to expand...

Oh he's lovely! Completely unlike those bizarre spindly things that seem to get so much publicity. He is beautiful and so useful looking.


----------



## marmalade76 (11 April 2021)

Widgeon said:



			Oh he's lovely! Completely unlike those bizarre spindly things that seem to get so much publicity. He is beautiful and so useful looking.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers. I'm no expert on them but I know his dad is Egyptian which is the sort best for endurance, so I'm told. He's definitely handy, he jumps and I've hunted him a couple of times. He fancies himself as a show horse, he loves showing off.


----------



## Frumpoon (11 April 2021)

marmalade76 said:



			They often have curvy backs, mine (pure bred rising 9) does.

View attachment 69600

Click to expand...

That is a very smart horse


----------



## Gloi (1 June 2021)

On local group today pay £10 a week to groom two section a yearlings two days a week


----------



## marmalade76 (24 June 2021)

Saw this on a horsey Facebook group this morning - "Wanted Rider for big horses must be capable with plenty of experience.  No contribution needed At least 5 morning or evening a week, my last rider is pregnant,  I'm looking for someone to start beginning of july, I'm based in ... please PM me for more info".

Now that sounds like a JOB to me, something you should be paying someone to do, something I have been paid to do myself, not something you could suggest anyone would be lucky not to have to make a contribution for.


----------



## kc921 (24 June 2021)

marmalade76 said:



			Saw this on a horsey Facebook group this morning - "Wanted Rider for big horses must be capable with plenty of experience.  No contribution needed At least 5 morning or evening a week, my last rider is pregnant,  I'm looking for someone to start beginning of july, I'm based in forest of dean please PM me for more info".

Now that sounds like a JOB to me, something you should be paying someone to do, something I have been paid to do myself, not something you could suggest anyone would be lucky not to have to make a contribution for.
		
Click to expand...

I have seen something similar on Facebook but with financial contribution, some people can be so cheeky!!


----------



## Chuffy99 (24 June 2021)

Unfortunately we don’t find out how successful posters are


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (24 June 2021)

marmalade76 said:



			Saw this on a horsey Facebook group this morning - "Wanted Rider for big horses must be capable with plenty of experience.  No contribution needed At least 5 morning or evening a week, my last rider is pregnant,  I'm looking for someone to start beginning of july, I'm based in ... please PM me for more info".

Now that sounds like a JOB to me, something you should be paying someone to do, something I have been paid to do myself, not something you could suggest anyone would be lucky not to have to make a contribution for.
		
Click to expand...

I answered a similar one on one of my local horse groups with;
"How much an hour are you paying and does this include my transport time and petrol? "
It got a lot of likes and laughs from the serious riding fraternity,  an outraged response from the person who posted. 
Advert got removed soon after ..... 🤣


----------



## marmalade76 (24 June 2021)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			I answered a similar one on one of my local horse groups with;
"How much an hour are you paying and does this include my transport time and petrol? "
It got a lot of likes and laughs from the serious riding fraternity,  an outraged response from the person who posted. 
Advert got removed soon after ..... 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Good one! 👍👍 I was tempted to say something similar.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (24 June 2021)

marmalade76 said:



			Good one! 👍👍 I was tempted to say something similar.
		
Click to expand...

Go for it, just for entertainment value 🤣


----------



## ester (24 June 2021)

but you do have to report back if you do. . .


----------



## Mrs B (24 June 2021)

I liked the one I saw on a local FB equestrian page recently:

'For Sale: 3 Old Mac boots - good condition ...'

With a picture of said 3 boots. 

Ummm ... am I missing something or are they?


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (24 June 2021)

I saw one on a connemara page today, essentially describing what everyone wants (5-9 years old, 14-15.3hh, easy to bath, shoe, load, clip, backed and ridden away etc) with a “high 3 figure, low 4 figure budget”.

if she finds it I hope she lets me know where from so I can get one too 😂


----------



## cauda equina (24 June 2021)

No, get 2!


----------



## ester (24 June 2021)

Mrs B said:



			I liked the one I saw on a local FB equestrian page recently:

'For Sale: 3 Old Mac boots - good condition ...'

With a picture of said 3 boots.

Ummm ... am I missing something or are they?
		
Click to expand...

TBF spares are often handy!


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (24 June 2021)

cauda equina said:



			No, get 2!
		
Click to expand...

Hoping for 2 more babies after this one so thinking about it actually I need 3


----------



## abbijay (28 June 2021)

“Available for part loan. £40 trial day. 1day/wk £40, 2days £75, 3days £110. Fixed days every week. Includes all shoes, feed, dental etc. Must be paid for every 4weeks in advance, no refunds if cancelling part way through. We are not a riding school so you must have your own insurance, and insurance for the horse if you want to go on the road. If the horse becomes injured you are liable to pay vet fees.”
This is not the only horse she “loans out”. 
If I posted my thoughts about this I’m getting a ban for bad language!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (29 June 2021)

abbijay said:



			“Available for part loan. £40 trial day. 1day/wk £40, 2days £75, 3days £110. Fixed days every week. Includes all shoes, feed, dental etc. Must be paid for every 4weeks in advance, no refunds if cancelling part way through. We are not a riding school so you must have your own insurance, and insurance for the horse if you want to go on the road. If the horse becomes injured you are liable to pay vet fees.”
This is not the only horse she “loans out”.
If I posted my thoughts about this I’m getting a ban for bad language!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I read that correctly, you're expected to pay already the first day you're coming to try the horse?


----------



## Tiddlypom (29 June 2021)

I thought that it was a fair but strict part loan arrangement up until I got to the part that the loaner is required to insure the horse to go on the road and also to pay any vets fees .

How can a part loaner even insure a horse?

Run for the hills.


----------



## ycbm (29 June 2021)

£40 a day?  £280 a week?  What's the horse shod with,  platinum?  
.


----------



## abbijay (29 June 2021)

FinnishLapphund said:



			Not sure I read that correctly, you're expected to pay already the first day you're coming to try the horse?
		
Click to expand...

Yes! 
They run "loaner" riding sessions too for £20/hr. I honestly can't see how this is anything other than a riding school operation just with a different name and no insurance. It really annoys me as proper riding schools have to pay a fortune in insurance and are subject to so many checks but people think they can just dodge the rules to make a fast buck. 


ycbm said:



			£40 a day?  £280 a week?  What's the horse shod with,  platinum? 
.
		
Click to expand...

It is a heavy horse so shoes aren't cheap but this is not about contributing, it is obviously a money making exercise. 
If I were a different person I would definitely be reporting them to the council (and probably the tax man too)


----------



## Shilasdair (29 June 2021)

abbijay said:



			“Available for part loan. £40 trial day. 1day/wk £40, 2days £75, 3days £110. Fixed days every week. Includes all shoes, feed, dental etc. Must be paid for every 4weeks in advance, no refunds if cancelling part way through. We are not a riding school so you must have your own insurance, and insurance for the horse if you want to go on the road. If the horse becomes injured you are liable to pay vet fees.”
This is not the only horse she “loans out”.
If I posted my thoughts about this I’m getting a ban for bad language!
		
Click to expand...

Report them to the local council - that's a riding school trying to avoid tax, insurance, public liability and horse welfare checks.


----------



## abbijay (29 June 2021)

Shilasdair said:



			Report them to the local council - that's a riding school trying to avoid tax, insurance, public liability and horse welfare checks.
		
Click to expand...

I don't feel it is my place to. Let he who is without sin cast the first stone.


----------



## I'm Dun (29 June 2021)

abbijay said:



			I don't feel it is my place to. Let he who is without sin cast the first stone.
		
Click to expand...

If that was how everyone thought people would get away with doing exactly what they liked. Can you send me details so I can report them? This is not ok. Its not just a bit cheeky, its hugely illegal.


----------



## Widgeon (29 June 2021)

I'm Dun said:



			If that was how everyone thought people would get away with doing exactly what they liked. Can you send me details so I can report them? This is not ok. Its not just a bit cheeky, its hugely illegal.
		
Click to expand...

I think I'd be inclined to agree. Besides, if you reported them to the council then presumably the council will check up on it, and if they deem it to be within the law then they'd be okay to continue. Seems very unfair on the many struggling riding schools who do pay their insurance, tax, liability etc.


----------



## Berpisc (29 June 2021)

Lovely Jubbly! She says sarcastically....
Yes wrong on all levels and then some. If you feel hesitant, just consider the horses' welfare and take up I'm Dun's offer 
I am pretty sure the council would not be revealing their sources, or try WHW or the BHS welfare?


----------



## Shilasdair (29 June 2021)

I'm Dun said:



			If that was how everyone thought people would get away with doing exactly what they liked. Can you send me details so I can report them? This is not ok. Its not just a bit cheeky, its hugely illegal.
		
Click to expand...

It's also really stupid - all it takes is one child with a bad fall, and the 'proprietor's liability could mean they lose EVERYTHING.

Save them from themselves, and report them - or give us the details and we will.


----------



## RachelFerd (29 June 2021)

mrwinternational.net by any chance??


----------



## abbijay (29 June 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			mrwinternational.net by any chance??
		
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## RachelFerd (29 June 2021)

abbijay said:



			No.
		
Click to expand...

At any rate, seems to be a similar kind of loan to have a lessons unregistered riding school set up. Although i'm only judging based on website content!


----------



## abbijay (29 June 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			At any rate, seems to be a similar kind of loan to have a lessons unregistered riding school set up. Although i'm only judging based on website content!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not disagreeing. Just Michelle Walker is fairly close to me and I don't want there to be any assumption that I'm commenting on her yard. Interestingly in my area I believe there are a number of these "loan arrangement private yards" but few of them advertise so publicly.


----------



## spookypony (29 June 2021)

abbijay said:



			“Available for part loan. £40 trial day. 1day/wk £40, 2days £75, 3days £110. Fixed days every week. Includes all shoes, feed, dental etc. Must be paid for every 4weeks in advance, no refunds if cancelling part way through. We are not a riding school so you must have your own insurance, and insurance for the horse if you want to go on the road. If the horse becomes injured you are liable to pay vet fees.”
This is not the only horse she “loans out”.
If I posted my thoughts about this I’m getting a ban for bad language!
		
Click to expand...

Sooo.....waaaaait...she wants you to pay more than her livery and maintenance is likely to be, for really limited access to the horse? That doesn't sound like part loan to me...more like a 19th-century horse hire....


----------



## I'm Dun (29 June 2021)

Its in hand. Theres some background which explains OPs reticence which I totally understand. But I'll make sure it gets to the right people who will hopefully advise on how to become licenced etc rather than anything heavy handed.


----------



## Rosemary28 (29 June 2021)

abbijay said:



			I'm not disagreeing. Just Michelle Walker is fairly close to me and I don't want there to be any assumption that I'm commenting on her yard. Interestingly in my area I believe there are a number of these "loan arrangement private yards" but few of them advertise so publicly.
		
Click to expand...

We must be fairly close to each other, she's not that far from me either. Although, I doubt we'd ever actually come across each other, she and I move in very different horsey circles


----------



## spookypony (29 June 2021)

Interesting! Fast-moving topic, so I missed the responses that appeared before mine, which makes mine rather redundant!


----------



## abbijay (29 June 2021)

Rosemary28 said:



			We must be fairly close to each other, she's not that far from me either. Although, I doubt we'd ever actually come across each other, she and I move in very different horsey circles 

Click to expand...

Well your pony looks like one I know but if you are her I would have expected you to recognise my horse, so you mustn't be. 
I'm on livery at smallwood and on the committee of South Cheshire RC (we're always looking for new members to join our fun if you're local).


----------



## ycbm (29 June 2021)

Rosemary definitely isn't her,  I've met Rosemary, her OH and pony., she's who she says she is 

I'll check out South Cheshire RC myself, thanks for that. 
.


----------



## Hanno Verian (30 June 2021)

spookypony said:



			Sooo.....waaaaait...she wants you to pay more than her livery and maintenance is likely to be, for really limited access to the horse? That doesn't sound like part loan to me...more like a 19th-century horse hire....
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure I agree, I own my own horse, he is on Full Livery including schooling/exercise by the professional rider who runs the yard. I have a sharer who pays me a fixed amount per month that reflects her riding a set number of days a week. I cover vet, insurance, dentist, shooeing etc. The difference between the ad and mine is that my boy is covered by my insurance regardless of who rides him. This is a win-win-win for me it cuts my costs by both reducing the number of times I pay to have my horse schooled or exercised, my sharer get access to a really well mannered and schooled horse without the expense or committment of having her own, the professional rider is freed up to do other things and earns from teaching my sharer. The costs arent hugely different to my arrangement with my sharer.

Granted the way its phrased comes across as very money grubbing and I fundamentaly disagree with the insurance question, that sound to me as if the horse is completely uninsured, the £40 trial day bit would have me running, but this could be simply a way of sharing, unless of course there is a large number of horses in effect rented by the day but without the insurances and its being run as a business?


----------



## spookypony (30 June 2021)

Hanno Verian said:



			Granted the way its phrased comes across as very money grubbing and I fundamentaly disagree with the insurance question, that sound to me as if the horse is completely uninsured, the £40 trial day bit would have me running, but this could be simply a way of sharing, unless of course there is a large number of horses in effect rented by the day but without the insurances and its being run as a business?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I agree that a share or part-loan (sounds more like a share to me, from the ad) with a monthly payment is often a really good way to go! Like you, I find the payment for trying the horse and the insurance thing rather dodgy, though, and I think the amount sounds really big, unless the horse is on full livery and insured to the eyeballs! 

It's a funny line, isn't it: a sharer pays to ride, and a pro is paid to ride. The important thing is that everyone is completely clear on what is wanted by all parties out of an agreement. So many of the examples in this thread seem to be people with green or dodgy horses looking to get an amateur who is desperate for a ride to do the careful, tricky work for them, that should be done by someone with professional-level experience and knowledge. That's fine, if the amateur has that experience and actually likes to bring on youngsters or work with problem horses while paying for the priviledge, but it seems to me that these ads are more likely to attract attention of teens that might be overestimating their abilities (not unheard-of!), or adult novices. And that's not cool.


----------



## RachelFerd (30 June 2021)

spookypony said:



			Yes, I agree that a share or part-loan (sounds more like a share to me, from the ad) with a monthly payment is often a really good way to go! Like you, I find the payment for trying the horse and the insurance thing rather dodgy, though, and I think the amount sounds really big, unless the horse is on full livery and insured to the eyeballs!

It's a funny line, isn't it: a sharer pays to ride, and a pro is paid to ride. The important thing is that everyone is completely clear on what is wanted by all parties out of an agreement. So many of the examples in this thread seem to be people with green or dodgy horses looking to get an amateur who is desperate for a ride to do the careful, tricky work for them, that should be done by someone with professional-level experience and knowledge. That's fine, if the amateur has that experience and actually likes to bring on youngsters or work with problem horses while paying for the priviledge, but it seems to me that these ads are more likely to attract attention of teens that might be overestimating their abilities (not unheard-of!), or adult novices. And that's not cool.
		
Click to expand...

I saw one years ago which made me howl with laughter - someone wanting to put their unbroken 4yo on loan to someone for 3 years while they were at university. With the full expectation that the horse would be broken in and out competing by the time they were ready to take it back. Absolutely flipping hilarious!


----------



## Hanno Verian (5 July 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			I saw one years ago which made me howl with laughter - someone wanting to put their unbroken 4yo on loan to someone for 3 years while they were at university. With the full expectation that the horse would be broken in and out competing by the time they were ready to take it back. Absolutely flipping hilarious!
		
Click to expand...

The sad thing is that some owners would think that that is entirely reasonable and completely be unable to understand someones reluctance to take them up on their kind offer


----------



## Snowfilly (5 July 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			I saw one years ago which made me howl with laughter - someone wanting to put their unbroken 4yo on loan to someone for 3 years while they were at university. With the full expectation that the horse would be broken in and out competing by the time they were ready to take it back. Absolutely flipping hilarious!
		
Click to expand...

At the right time of life, I would have jumped on that like a shot. Breaking, schooling and doing all the firsts is a lot of fun and aside from my heart horse, I used to enjoy that more than riding established horses in general. There’s something special about getting a wobbly baby transformed into a horse who can ping around his first British Novice track. Sadly, buying endless numbers of young horses to play with isn’t viable and you can’t recoup the costs of just one, so a ‘free’ one would have been ideal. 

If you had a broken in 5 year old on a 3 year loan, you’d want it to progress up the levels and develop, so it’s only a different kind of schooling.


----------



## RachelFerd (5 July 2021)

Snowfilly said:



			At the right time of life, I would have jumped on that like a shot. Breaking, schooling and doing all the firsts is a lot of fun and aside from my heart horse, I used to enjoy that more than riding established horses in general. There’s something special about getting a wobbly baby transformed into a horse who can ping around his first British Novice track. Sadly, buying endless numbers of young horses to play with isn’t viable and you can’t recoup the costs of just one, so a ‘free’ one would have been ideal.

If you had a broken in 5 year old on a 3 year loan, you’d want it to progress up the levels and develop, so it’s only a different kind of schooling.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely not. Can you imagine doing all that, only to hand it back to owner never to see it again?

If you can do a good job of backing and breaking a young horse, you should be getting paid to do it - or at least, having the basic costs of that horse's keep being covered.

But then, the even worse scenario you see time and time again - horse on loan for a year or two, loaner puts huge amount of work into the horse to turn it around into a useful horse, then owner decides to sell and offers 'first dibs' to the loaner, at an asking price which reflects all of the hard work that *they* have put into the horse! Effectively double charging them for their work, given they they've funded the horse's existence for the last however-many years


----------



## RachelFerd (5 July 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			Absolutely not. Can you imagine doing all that, only to hand it back to owner never to see it again?

If you can do a good job of backing and breaking a young horse, you should be getting paid to do it - or at least, having the basic costs of that horse's keep being covered.

But then, the even worse scenario you see time and time again - horse on loan for a year or two, loaner puts huge amount of work into the horse to turn it around into a useful horse, then owner decides to sell and offers 'first dibs' to the loaner, at an asking price which reflects all of the hard work that *they* have put into the horse! Effectively double charging them for their work, given they they've funded the horse's existence for the last however-many years 

Click to expand...

Quoting myself here - weird - but i think that's why loans should be based around an expectation that the horse is either staying at the same level, or possibly working at a lower level for the loan. Eg. riding club horse continues to do riding club work. Experience eventing schoolmaster drops down a few levels to help a more novice-y competitor. Happy hacker continues happy hacking.


----------



## ycbm (5 July 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			. Can you imagine doing all that,  -(first 3 years training)- only to hand it back to owner never to see it again?
		
Click to expand...


Yes,  I can.  Like Snowfilly,  that's the bit I like best and get most fun out of,  and to be able to do that without risking my own capital would have been a bonus when I was younger.


----------



## Roxylola (5 July 2021)

I think it depends on your set up. I quite enjoy the low level playing. I hate the idea of having time frames dictated etc so I wouldn't want to be paid. However, as someone whod have to be paying livery to keep anything I wouldn't be prepared to pay to keep to back and bring on. If I had my own place maybe. I've no objection to paying for lessons or competition costs, or even running costs that are a result of me riding eg feed or shoeing though


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 July 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			But then, the even worse scenario you see time and time again - horse on loan for a year or two, loaner puts huge amount of work into the horse to turn it around into a useful horse, then owner decides to sell and offers 'first dibs' to the loaner, at an asking price which reflects all of the hard work that *they* have put into the horse! Effectively double charging them for their work, given they they've funded the horse's existence for the last however-many years 

Click to expand...

My mare's loan to a competitive home didn't work out, but we pre agreed at the start what her value was when they took on as a green 5yo with a clear XC in her first BE80.

Had I later sold to them the price would have been the pre agreed one, and if I had sold elewhere the loan home would have kept the difference if she sold for more.


----------



## RachelFerd (5 July 2021)

ycbm said:



			Yes,  I can.  Like Snowfilly,  that's the bit I like best and get most fun out of,  and to be able to do that without risking my own capital would have been a bonus when I was younger.
		
Click to expand...

It is also the bit that I like the best - but i'd never, ever, ever, ever in a month of a million sundays consider doing it on a loan basis for someone who didn't attach any value to the work being done and was simply expecting to be handed back a 'made' horse at the end of it.

@Tiddlypom - that sounds a sensible part of a contract if you are loaning a horse with expectation that they're going to develop. 

It's not a headspace i've been in with loans, as horses that i've loaned in the past (as the owner) have always been on the basis that I was NEVER intending to sell them (and yes, i have a collection of retirees now...!!)


----------



## [142807] (5 July 2021)

This is a reply I got back from a complete moron selling an overpriced saddle.  I had asked it’s size and if there was any damage to it. 😂 😂 😂


----------



## Clodagh (5 July 2021)

Tracktohack said:



			This is a reply I got back from a complete moron selling an overpriced saddle.  I had asked it’s size and if there was any damage to it. 😂 😂 😂
		
Click to expand...

Gosh, how very eloquent. Did you buy it? 🤔🤣


----------



## [142807] (6 July 2021)

Clodagh said:



			Gosh, how very eloquent. Did you buy it? 🤔🤣
		
Click to expand...

No did not buy it or even view it, kept well clear 😂


----------



## Melody Grey (6 July 2021)

Tracktohack said:



			This is a reply I got back from a complete moron selling an overpriced saddle.  I had asked it’s size and if there was any damage to it. 😂 😂 😂
		
Click to expand...

The customer is always right! 🤣 how rude of you to waste the sellers time in potentially wanting to buy it!! 🤣

I have a saddle on Facebook market place at the mo- someone asked whether they could try it in a local village- responded that I’m mega busy at work this week, but asked them to msg on Sunday and if I still have it, will take it over to them.....off like a shot, no response! 🤣 obviously should have dropped everything and taken it at my expense immediately!


----------



## Fransurrey (6 July 2021)

Melody Grey said:



			...responded that I’m mega busy at work this week, but asked them to msg on Sunday and if I still have it, will take it over to them.....off like a shot, no response! 🤣 obviously should have dropped everything and taken it at my expense immediately!
		
Click to expand...

I've had people message me to say they'll take something on Freebay, then I message with my address and suggested collection times. A couple of occasions I've had a confused message to say they're on my drive (ignoring suggested times) and where am I? I have to politely remind these people that I WORK and am not glued to the fecking sofa...


----------



## Snowfilly (6 July 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			Absolutely not. Can you imagine doing all that, only to hand it back to owner never to see it again?

If you can do a good job of backing and breaking a young horse, you should be getting paid to do it - or at least, having the basic costs of that horse's keep being covered.

But then, the even worse scenario you see time and time again - horse on loan for a year or two, loaner puts huge amount of work into the horse to turn it around into a useful horse, then owner decides to sell and offers 'first dibs' to the loaner, at an asking price which reflects all of the hard work that *they* have put into the horse! Effectively double charging them for their work, given they they've funded the horse's existence for the last however-many years 

Click to expand...

Yes I could, because if I’d had the money I would have brought a horse to sell on ad I wouldn’t have seen it again either. Yes, I would have had the money but that depended on me having money for a decent one in the first place which was never on the cards. 

I didn’t need paying, I had a full time job in a different field so getting paid for it would have meant sorting insurance, tax and everything else as well as clearing it with my existing job, so why not run a horse doing something I enjoyed? I would have been paying shoes and feeding for an established horse just the same.


----------



## FlyingCircus (17 July 2021)

I'm Dun said:



			If that was how everyone thought people would get away with doing exactly what they liked. Can you send me details so I can report them? This is not ok. Its not just a bit cheeky, its hugely illegal.
		
Click to expand...

They're back advertising on FB. 3 days shared loan for £400 a month...but don't worry because you get full livery...for a horse you don't own...

Suffolk punches in Redruth


----------



## FlyingCircus (17 July 2021)

FlyingCircus said:



			They're back advertising on FB. 3 days shared loan for £400 a month...but don't worry because you get full livery...for a horse you don't own...

Suffolk punches in Redruth
		
Click to expand...

And now they admitted to using it to raise funds to open a riding centre 🙄


----------



## shortstuff99 (30 July 2021)

Today's one, cheeky or not (I say cheeky).

Anyone looking for a loan of a 15.2hh 5 year old sports horse. Very sensible chap. He is not sound currently, but  due to a change in personal circumstances I need to find him a home. He will need box rest for a few more weeks, and bute due a bout of laminitis. Therefore he would be suited to someone with time, a stable and knowledge of laminitis. Such a sweet horse.


----------



## IrishMilo (30 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			Today's one, cheeky or not (I say cheeky).

Anyone looking for a loan of a 15.2hh 5 year old sports horse. Very sensible chap. He is not sound currently, but  due to a change in personal circumstances I need to find him a home. He will need box rest for a few more weeks, and bute due a bout of laminitis. Therefore he would be suited to someone with time, a stable and knowledge of laminitis. Such a sweet horse.
		
Click to expand...

Sweet son of a...!


----------



## exracehorse (30 July 2021)

IrishMilo said:



			Sweet son of a...!
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Saw that !!!  You must be in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Snowfilly (30 July 2021)

FlyingCircus said:



			And now they admitted to using it to raise funds to open a riding centre 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Ah, I knowing exactly who that is. She was running ‘pony rides’ before without a licence and got slapped down.

The nerve of some people!


----------



## Casey76 (7 August 2021)

*** for loan. Sadly she’s lame and needs a year or two rest. Lovely girl, gets on with everyone in the field, full wardrobe to go with her. Likes to come in in the winter but can live out. Pm me!!
		
Click to expand...

so basically you’re looking for someone else to fund the convalescence of your horse, then have her back when she’s ‘useable’ again 🤦🏼‍♀️


----------



## Tinsel (7 August 2021)

Hoof_Prints said:



			Oh and on FB this girl keeps pestering me who goes to the RS two villages away from where I keep my horses. I had just bought another horse at the time so she says
"Hi, I see you have got a new horse. Can I hack him out or have your other one to ride?"

But it didn't stop there! she carried on :/
"Can I take one of your horses to pony camp this weekend?"
"I am a very good rider, Can I hack your horse out tomorrow"
"Can I have your horse on full loan?"
"My friend wants to go cross country, can I take your horse and go with her?"

These are just some off the top of my head,
(and just to add, she really can't ride very well and certainly not on a horse that isn't a dead to the leg RS plod! my horses are safe, but she'd get killed on them as she wouldn't know how what to do)

I have been very polite to her... she's younger than me but not by much! So I am careful with what I say, however if she asks again she may notice that my answers are getting less tolerant. Luckily she seems to have shut up now
		
Click to expand...

Jeez that would definitely drive you up the wall just as well you got rid she probably gone to anony some other people


----------



## chaps89 (7 August 2021)

Saw one earlier, lady having to sell up due to losing her land.
2 year old colt, deaf due to having the albino gene (or something along those lines) has covered 2 mares already, good addition to a stud.

Now I’ll admit I know nothing about deafness in horses and not much more about breeding but that didn’t feel like very well thought out breeding practice personally 🤯


----------



## I'm Dun (7 August 2021)

chaps89 said:



			Saw one earlier, lady having to sell up due to losing her land.
2 year old colt, deaf due to having the albino gene (or something along those lines) has covered 2 mares already, good addition to a stud.

Now I’ll admit I know nothing about deafness in horses and not much more about breeding but that didn’t feel like very well thought out breeding practice personally 🤯
		
Click to expand...

hes deaf as he has white pigment in his ears

info here

I dont know enough about it to comment, but I will say she is incredibly responsible in all other aspects. Shes the only cob breeder I've ever known who tests for PSSM for example


----------



## teddypops (7 August 2021)

Hoof_Prints said:



			Oh and on FB this girl keeps pestering me who goes to the RS two villages away from where I keep my horses. I had just bought another horse at the time so she says
"Hi, I see you have got a new horse. Can I hack him out or have your other one to ride?"

But it didn't stop there! she carried on :/ 
"Can I take one of your horses to pony camp this weekend?"
"I am a very good rider, Can I hack your horse out tomorrow"
"Can I have your horse on full loan?"
"My friend wants to go cross country, can I take your horse and go with her?"

These are just some off the top of my head, 
 (and just to add, she really can't ride very well and certainly not on a horse that isn't a dead to the leg RS plod! my horses are safe, but she'd get killed on them as she wouldn't know how what to do)

I have been very polite to her... she's younger than me but not by much! So I am careful with what I say, however if she asks again she may notice that my answers are getting less tolerant. Luckily she seems to have shut up now
		
Click to expand...

My neighbours kids used to constantly harass me about riding my ponies when I was young and more recently, people who lived by one of my fields just couldn’t understand why their daughters shouldn’t hack my ponies out as I couldn’t ride them all at once!


----------



## Gloi (7 August 2021)

chaps89 said:



			Saw one earlier, lady having to sell up due to losing her land.
2 year old colt, deaf due to having the albino gene (or something along those lines) has covered 2 mares already, good addition to a stud.

Now I’ll admit I know nothing about deafness in horses and not much more about breeding but that didn’t feel like very well thought out breeding practice personally 🤯
		
Click to expand...

All horses carrying splashed white have the potential to be deaf if there are no melanocytes in the inner ear.  If the splashed white genesis passed on the offspring could potentially be deaf but I wouldn't think it was much more likely than any other splashed white animal as most of them Can hear and it just depends how the pattern is expressed on a particular horse.


----------



## Vodkagirly (17 August 2021)

Looking for someone who would like the opportunity to do daily chores on a livery yard e.g mucking out, filling haynets, grooming, putting out and bringing in this will not be paid work but can be repayed by giving the rite person a lot of experience with horses and knowledge 

I'd love a free slave! 
To be fair, I would of probably jumped at this as a teenager without a horse


----------



## IrishMilo (17 August 2021)

Vodkagirly said:



			Looking for someone who would like the opportunity to do daily chores on a livery yard e.g mucking out, filling haynets, grooming, putting out and bringing in this will not be paid work but can be repayed by giving the rite person a lot of experience with horses and knowledge

I'd love a free slave!
To be fair, I would of probably jumped at this as a teenager without a horse
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant! How do these people not feel embarrassed posting things like that?


----------



## Antw23uk (17 August 2021)

Vodkagirly said:



			Looking for someone who would like the opportunity to do daily chores on a livery yard e.g mucking out, filling haynets, grooming, putting out and bringing in this will not be paid work but can be repayed by giving the rite person a lot of experience with horses and knowledge

I'd love a free slave!
To be fair, I would of probably jumped at this as a teenager without a horse
		
Click to expand...

Thats how i grew up, spending every weekend, school holiday and spare minute at a local riding school volunteering for the very rare free ride. LOVED it and learnt a massive amount. I'd not see this as cheeky but a great opportunity for a horsey mad kid


----------



## Annagain (17 August 2021)

IrishMilo said:



			Brilliant! How do these people not feel embarrassed posting things like that?
		
Click to expand...

The sense of entitlement out there is incredible. I'm on a local re-use page. The intention of it is for people to offer stuff they don't want any more to others who may be in a difficult situation or who simply want to do their bit for the environment by not buying new if they can re-use something. This has soon spiralled into people posting on there asking for really specific things. One person recently asked for a specific brand and colour of pushchair and got really sniffy with people offering anything other than the exact thing she was asking for. Someone else was asking for a TV saying it wasn't for them but for someone they knew who was in need and then turning down three TVs as they weren't big enough! The latest craze is birthday balloons. A couple of people have offered them after parties etc which is great and exactly the sort of thing the group was set up to do but this has led to others asking for balloons in specific colours, for specific numbers or even one person asking for a name! They're not phrased in a way that makes you think they know it's a long shot but hoping they get lucky but more that they expect someone to buy them for them! The admin recently posted to say people were asking for things, being offered them and then weren't turning up to collect them and she would block people who get reported for it three times.


----------



## Sossigpoker (17 August 2021)

Saw one yesterday that made me really quite upset. 
A video of a horse being lunged and he's hopping lame all over. Poster claims this is an improvement and has been treating for abscess. I'm no fortune teller but there was a lot more going on there.
Post was deleted once people started saying the horse needs to see the vet urgently.
I know there are thousands of horses in this situation and worse - in pain whilst their feckwit owners seek a - free- Facebook diagnosis.
Don't get a horse if you're not prepared to pay for a vet !


----------



## chaps89 (23 September 2021)

Not on FB but seen this gem on preloved today


meet ‘xxx’, she turns 1 on September 21st 2021 and has been with me since she was 6 months old just weaned off her mum - she is up for loan as companion for 2 years until she is old enough to be backed or sale.

if you did want to loan then we can arrange it all but she would need to be able to come back when she is 3.

currently standing around 12.2 but will make 14 hands and is the sweetest girl around, used to living on her own with horses over a gate, had the farrier and picks up her feet to be picked out daily. taught her about headcollars, leading, rugging, no longer headshy and loves a fuss she really will be the best horse when grown up now she has been taught manners!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (23 September 2021)

chaps89 said:



			Not on FB but seen this gem on preloved today


meet ‘xxx’, she turns 1 on September 21st 2021 and has been with me since she was 6 months old just weaned off her mum - she is up for loan as companion for 2 years until she is old enough to be backed or sale.

if you did want to loan then we can arrange it all but she would need to be able to come back when she is 3.

currently standing around 12.2 but will make 14 hands and is the sweetest girl around, used to living on her own with horses over a gate, had the farrier and picks up her feet to be picked out daily. taught her about headcollars, leading, rugging, no longer headshy and loves a fuss she really will be the best horse when grown up now she has been taught manners!
		
Click to expand...

So basically,  
'I've purchased a pony 6 months ago, would like someone else to fund her for a couple of years and do all the labour too because  I cant be bothered/afford it' type of advert  🙄🙄


----------



## exracehorse (23 September 2021)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			So basically,  
'I've purchased a pony 6 months ago, would like someone else to fund her for a couple of years and do all the labour too because  I cant be bothered/afford it' type of advert  🙄🙄
		
Click to expand...

Bloody cheek !  Wonder if someone volunteered to have the pony.


----------



## Cloball (23 September 2021)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			So basically,
'I've purchased a pony 6 months ago, would like someone else to fund her for a couple of years and do all the labour too because  I cant be bothered/afford it' type of advert  🙄🙄
		
Click to expand...

I've also kept a weanling alone for 6 months ... and winter is coming/I've gone back to school or college.


----------



## poiuytrewq (23 September 2021)

Dear god


----------



## rabatsa (23 September 2021)

I bought a cheap baby but did not realise that keeping one and paying for it is no fun, so please take it and keep it until I can have some fun with it.


----------



## Caol Ila (23 September 2021)

OH and I got to talking about what Highland ponies might cost in the US. I have no idea, so I went on Dreamhorse.com and found one Highland for sale, and a contender for the world's worst advert.

The text is clearly copy/pasted from some website describing Highland ponies, but it does not say _anything _about this particular horse. However, on the temperament scale where 1 = mostly dead and 10 = batsh1t crazy, they were honest enough to give it a 9. 

https://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?horse_id=2199779


----------



## shortstuff99 (23 September 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			OH and I got to talking about what Highland ponies might cost in the US. I have no idea, so I went on Dreamhorse.com and found one Highland for sale, and a contender for the world's worst advert.

The text is clearly copy/pasted from some website describing Highland ponies, but it does not say _anything _about this particular horse. However, on the temperament scale where 1 = mostly dead and 10 = batsh1t crazy, they were honest enough to give it a 9.

https://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?horse_id=2199779

Click to expand...

I'm not sure if they got the scale right though as I looked up their facebook page and the pony is being ridden on trail rides by 5 year olds. 😅


----------



## shortstuff99 (23 September 2021)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=125495926343187&id=100066483391346


----------



## Caol Ila (23 September 2021)

Haha. I see that. I didn't actually go to the FB link, at first. It seems to be carting their kid around, often without a helmet. Oy.


----------



## shortstuff99 (23 September 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			Haha. I see that. I didn't actually go to the FB link, at first. It seems to be carting their kid around, often without a helmet. Oy.
		
Click to expand...

I kind of like him though! Definitely needs a much better advert.


----------



## Caol Ila (23 September 2021)

He's registered with HPS and mine is not, so he's definitely winning that one.

I then looked up Gypsy cobs in the US and found some being sold for $50,000 to $100,000. Anyone want to go into the import/export business with me?


----------



## Gloi (23 September 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			I kind of like him though! Definitely needs a much better advert.
		
Click to expand...

He seemed to be happy enough plodding along with the kids


----------



## shortstuff99 (24 September 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			He's registered with HPS and mine is not, so he's definitely winning that one.

I then looked up Gypsy cobs in the US and found some being sold for $50,000 to $100,000. Anyone want to go into the import/export business with me?
		
Click to expand...

I have always said this! I could make a fortune selling cobs to the USA!


----------



## Apizz2019 (24 September 2021)

I cringe at posts like this...

My son/daughter has been having riding lessons for 6 months and we're ready to buy our own.
Riding lessons are so expensive.
Must be bombproof, no older than 12, done everything, with tack etc. No more than 2k because we have limited funds.

I always say, the purchase price is negligible. The upkeep and unexpected bills is where the true cost comes in.

And its a lifestyle choice.

On a side note, in my opinion, many yards take on wholly unsuitable liveries, those that have zero knowledge at all, encouraging ownership when in fact these owners should not have a horse or pony as they're not ready.

Everyone starts somewhere but I've seen borderline neglect where a vet hasn't been called when needed or the standard of care is poor, yet the yard owner hasn't stepped in because as long as the livery bill is paid it's okay.

Makes me shudder.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (24 September 2021)

Just seen this one and what's odd is I'm sure the yard it's on is full livery only. 

For loan As many days as you like. 2 year old gelding, Loves fuss and a job to do. Walking in hand, walking on roads, Had bridle in, Started long reining etc. Please message me if you have any other questions.


----------



## coblets (24 September 2021)

From preloved:
"Trobat, 16.1, 7yearold, unregistered PRExLusitano
Im selling Trobat due to coming off and losing all my confidence. He can be ridden fine and then out of nowhere is a bucking bronco. I bought him unseen as a perfectly ridden horse and he obviously has issues that i havent been told about.
He is unpredictable which is why im selling him as UNRIDDEN (hence the low price!!) hes an absolute gorgeous mover and if someones willing to take on a project an have alot of patience he has alot of potential!
He loads perfect, good for farrier, up to date with vaccinations, will stand all day to be groomed, perfectly behaved in stable alone or with company aswell as in the field."

Not sure who would buy a horse who sounds like he's got serious back problems, but worth putting an ad up just in case... Except he's being sold for 3.4k. Surely all the potential in the world wouldn't warrant that price?




OrangeAndLemon said:



			Just seen this one and what's odd is I'm sure the yard it's on is full livery only.

For loan As many days as you like. 2 year old gelding, Loves fuss and a job to do. Walking in hand, walking on roads, Had bridle in, Started long reining etc. Please message me if you have any other questions.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe not getting enough turnout, and full livery doesn't include exercise, so trying to get it out a bit more?


----------



## Widgeon (24 September 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			I then looked up Gypsy cobs in the US and found some being sold for $50,000 to $100,000. Anyone want to go into the import/export business with me?
		
Click to expand...




shortstuff99 said:



			I have always said this! I could make a fortune selling cobs to the USA!
		
Click to expand...

Ooh I've thought this many times! Let's all quit our day jobs and move into this, we'll make a killing. I reckon we could round up enough of them in a fortnight to charter our own flight. We can probably also make enough cash to employ someone on the UK end to wash them before loading them onto the plane - unless one of you is up for that job? I'm not


----------



## abbijay (24 September 2021)

Widgeon said:



			Ooh I've thought this many times! Let's all quit our day jobs and move into this, we'll make a killing. I reckon we could round up enough of them in a fortnight to charter our own flight. We can probably also make enough cash to employ someone on the UK end to wash them before loading them onto the plane - unless one of you is up for that job? I'm not 

Click to expand...

I don't have the time to do this but would genuinely be interested in investing in this if someone wants to give it a try. I also have a local breeder who I reckon would do me a decent deal on a bulk buy. send me a message if you do


----------



## Antw23uk (24 September 2021)

coblets said:



			From preloved:
"Trobat, 16.1, 7yearold, unregistered PRExLusitano
Im selling Trobat due to coming off and losing all my confidence. He can be ridden fine and then out of nowhere is a bucking bronco. I bought him unseen as a perfectly ridden horse and he obviously has issues that i havent been told about.
He is unpredictable which is why im selling him as UNRIDDEN (hence the low price!!) hes an absolute gorgeous mover and if someones willing to take on a project an have alot of patience he has alot of potential!
He loads perfect, good for farrier, up to date with vaccinations, will stand all day to be groomed, perfectly behaved in stable alone or with company aswell as in the field."

Not sure who would buy a horse who sounds like he's got serious back problems, but worth putting an ad up just in case... Except he's being sold for 3.4k. Surely all the potential in the world wouldn't warrant that price?
		
Click to expand...

Love these ads, for the right price you can pick up a cracking horse that some idiot has over horsed themselves with and become hell bent on the seller and horse being the issue rather than just them being a crap rider and equine owner with no one around them to tell them straight! This horse probably falls into that category nicely.


----------



## Tinsel (24 September 2021)

Sorry I don’t have any thing funny to pos but whoever said about kent equestrian grapevine I am waiting to hear back from them but I don’t live in Kent


----------



## Caol Ila (24 September 2021)

I have a friend with her own farm in Virginia. She likes WB and TB types, so not sure she'd been keen on dealing in hairy cobs, lol, but everyone has their price!


----------



## Casey76 (26 September 2021)

This wonderful one…


12.1hh cob 4yo gelding. Safe allrounder and happy hacker. Bombproof in all sorts of traffic. Hacked by trains without a fuss. One of a kind pony. Any child can handle and ride him. He looks after his little riders. Good forever home wanted. Deposit secures. 
🥕🥕🥕🥕 (low/mid)


since when is any 4yo a ‘safe alrounder’ and ‘bombproof’?


----------



## honetpot (26 September 2021)

Casey76 said:



			This wonderful one…


12.1hh cob 4yo gelding. Safe allrounder and happy hacker. Bombproof in all sorts of traffic. Hacked by trains without a fuss. One of a kind pony. Any child can handle and ride him. He looks after his little riders. Good forever home wanted. Deposit secures. 
🥕🥕🥕🥕 (low/mid)


since when is any 4yo a ‘safe alrounder’ and ‘bombproof’?
		
Click to expand...

 I have had two. I bought them at three, and at four they were doing PC with novice children off LR, my eldest child was eight. The one when out hunting with a child, when it was just turned four, scrambling over ditches, he has always been a very easy going pony, that why I always buy of temperament not looks, in my experience you can train them, but their basic attitude to life developed very early. I never had the money to buy made ponies.


----------



## mini_b (26 September 2021)

honetpot said:



			I have had two. I bought them at three, and at four they were doing PC with novice children off LR, my eldest child was eight. The one when out hunting with a child, when it was just turned four, scrambling over ditches, he has always been a very easy going pony, that why I always buy of temperament not looks, in my experience you can train them, but their basic attitude to life developed very early. I never had the money to buy made ponies.
		
Click to expand...

A girl I was friends with (we were about 11/12) was bought her first pony. Sweet looking cobby type for really low level PC sort of thing. Girl could ride but first time owners and parents were novicey but really well meaning.
Was meant to be 7.
Was 3/4 😑

absolute f-ing saint that pony was. I took it hunting. A literal bomb could have gone off and it wouldn’t have looked. 
I’m not 100% sure it was actually properly backed 🤣


----------



## exracehorse (26 September 2021)

On preloved …. Please message for full information.

Project mare, she has tie up, a sarcoid and recently failed a 5 stage vetting …  photo is of a field and electric tape !


----------



## Brownmare (26 September 2021)

coblets said:



			From preloved:
"Trobat, 16.1, 7yearold, unregistered PRExLusitano
Im selling Trobat due to coming off and losing all my confidence. He can be ridden fine and then out of nowhere is a bucking bronco. I bought him unseen as a perfectly ridden horse and he obviously has issues that i havent been told about.
He is unpredictable which is why im selling him as UNRIDDEN (hence the low price!!) hes an absolute gorgeous mover and if someones willing to take on a project an have alot of patience he has alot of potential!
He loads perfect, good for farrier, up to date with vaccinations, will stand all day to be groomed, perfectly behaved in stable alone or with company aswell as in the field."

Not sure who would buy a horse who sounds like he's got serious back problems, but worth putting an ad up just in case... Except he's being sold for 3.4k. Surely all the potential in the world wouldn't warrant that price?
		
Click to expand...

Haha I bought a horse from an ad like this! The owner wouldn't let me ride at the viewing because she said she didn't want me ending up in hospital because of her 🤣 I went off my gut feeling and brought him home and he turned out to be a total gem, just very sensitive and panicked if he felt pressured. He didn't cost me much though so it was worth a gamble.


----------



## chaps89 (26 September 2021)

Wrong thread!


----------



## I'm Dun (26 September 2021)

Casey76 said:



			This wonderful one…


12.1hh cob 4yo gelding. Safe allrounder and happy hacker. Bombproof in all sorts of traffic. Hacked by trains without a fuss. One of a kind pony. Any child can handle and ride him. He looks after his little riders. Good forever home wanted. Deposit secures.
🥕🥕🥕🥕 (low/mid)


since when is any 4yo a ‘safe alrounder’ and ‘bombproof’?
		
Click to expand...

In little pony cobs pretty often! Some ponies are just born kids ponies and never bat an eyelid at anything.


----------



## Nicnac (26 September 2021)

This ad made me laugh today.  

Stunning palimino reg Spanish sports horse
5yo 16.1 stallion* (like a gelding)*

So a gelding with balls?
And they can't spell palomino


----------



## Nasicus (26 September 2021)

My pony *** is 14hh and is in need of a part loaner to help get *** up to fitness level again. *** is a companion is not for ridden work for reasons I can go into with anyone interested. *** would really go far in in hand showing so if someone wants to do that with *** in further I would be happy for *** to do so.
***'s very sweet and would be good for someone who just wants to spend time with horses.
		
Click to expand...

Seems all well and good, there could be someone out there with free time who doesn't want to ride and enjoys doing in-hand walks.



			(Financial contribution needed)
		
Click to expand...

Wait, you want someone to pay _you_ for the privilege of walking _your_ horse for you?
Usually you pay _them_ to rehab/fitten/shift some blubber off your horse.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (28 September 2021)

One has just popped up - 21yo warm blood to be a companion only, can't be ridden due to arthritis. 

Why won't people look after their horses in their old age?!?! It really makes me mad!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (28 September 2021)

There's a free oldie on Preloved too. Loss of grazing and no health issues... yet she looks really uncomfortable and the one hoof you can see is not good in the photo.


----------



## stangs (28 September 2021)

Meowy Catkin said:



			There's a free oldie on Preloved too. Loss of grazing and no health issues... yet she looks really uncomfortable and the one hoof you can see is not good in the photo.
		
Click to expand...

Think I know the one you mean. She does look sweet but those hooves (especially the hind right) don’t look like they’ve seen a farrier for some time.


----------



## coblets (29 September 2021)

Vodkagirly said:



			Looking for someone who would like the opportunity to do daily chores on a livery yard e.g mucking out, filling haynets, grooming, putting out and bringing in this will not be paid work but can be repayed by giving the rite person a lot of experience with horses and knowledge

I'd love a free slave!
To be fair, I would of probably jumped at this as a teenager without a horse
		
Click to expand...

Following along with this style of post...




			"Looking for a confident individual who loves horses
and ponies and wants the opportunity to spend time / work with them
I mainly work with rescue horses but the occasional projects aswell!
Im now looking for someone to add to our soon to be small team of 2 people and currently 6 horses as my head groom has left us due to college and work commitments!
Lots of riding available
Hacking opportunities for showing
Learing everything about caring for horses
Learning/ helping to train and rehabilitate rescues
Regular lessons also included
Lots of different experiences"
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a really good job position, maybe even a volunteering position for a horse crazy teen looking for more hands experience.




			Cost depending on days in a week
		
Click to expand...

Oh.


----------



## Arzada (29 September 2021)

exracehorse said:



			On preloved …. Please message for full information.

Project mare, she has tie up, a sarcoid and recently failed a 5 stage vetting …  photo is of a field and electric tape !
		
Click to expand...

Most likely a Shetland gone AWOL!


----------



## exracehorse (1 October 2021)

Is anyone looking for a companion for the winter months?

Looking for somewhere for my girl to be turned away until next Spring. Full turnout with 1/2 other horses/ponies ideal.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 October 2021)

On preloved. 

Horse doesn't stay sound in the arena, don't think he'll pass a vetting. Not investigated and have no intention to do so (made very clear in the ad). Priced at nearly £3k.

Anyone want to take that gamble?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 October 2021)

Buy my rugs, they’re absolutely covered in mud and bird shite-£50 each 😂


----------



## Cowpony (3 October 2021)

MotherOfChickens said:



			Buy my rugs, they’re absolutely covered in mud and bird shite-£50 each 😂
		
Click to expand...

Yes I can never understand adverts that say "Good condition, just needs a wash". So wash it then!


----------



## Berpisc (3 October 2021)

Meowy Catkin said:



			On preloved.

Horse doesn't stay sound in the arena, don't think he'll pass a vetting. Not investigated and have no intention to do so (made very clear in the ad). Priced at nearly £3k.

Anyone want to take that gamble?
		
Click to expand...

Bargain. I'll have two


----------



## bunandpancake (9 October 2021)

Not a Facebook Ad but I chatted to the lady i bought my first horse from (for probably more than he was worth at the time, but I love him dearly!) She has a new one for sale, I have one I’m thinking about selling as well. Hers has been up for £6-8k, mine for £6 and had offers (both young OTTBS with good temperaments and lots of potential-hers has a bit more experience than mine). I made a comment about how I wouldn’t mind swapping them, and she said she was interested. I said I’d be happy to pay a bit extra for hers as he’s been brought along a little further-she said she’d sell him to me for 5k as she knows I’m a good home. I thought she meant without mine-turns out she wants mine and the extra 5!! How mental!!


----------



## asmp (9 October 2021)

Casey76 said:



			This wonderful one…


12.1hh cob 4yo gelding. Safe allrounder and happy hacker. Bombproof in all sorts of traffic. Hacked by trains without a fuss. One of a kind pony. Any child can handle and ride him. He looks after his little riders. Good forever home wanted. Deposit secures.
🥕🥕🥕🥕 (low/mid)


since when is any 4yo a ‘safe alrounder’ and ‘bombproof’?
		
Click to expand...

Recently seen a 3 year old (😮) for sale advertised as a kind and steady lead rein pony.  It’s been sold.


----------



## teddypops (9 October 2021)

Casey76 said:



			This wonderful one…


12.1hh cob 4yo gelding. Safe allrounder and happy hacker. Bombproof in all sorts of traffic. Hacked by trains without a fuss. One of a kind pony. Any child can handle and ride him. He looks after his little riders. Good forever home wanted. Deposit secures. 
🥕🥕🥕🥕 (low/mid)


since when is any 4yo a ‘safe alrounder’ and ‘bombproof’?
		
Click to expand...

I had a 4yo totally bombproof Welsh pony. She was so good with absolutely everything. Never spooked, always did everything I asked of her. I sold her to a family for their 4 children (5yrs and under). They rode her to school, they rode her bareback in their fields and hills behind their farm and she used to go to schools and other kids groups to do demonstrations on pony care etc with her owner who was a vet. They still have her 10 years on and mum rides her now! So they do exist.


----------



## I'm Dun (9 October 2021)

teddypops said:



			I had a 4yo totally bombproof Welsh pony. She was so good with absolutely everything. Never spooked, always did everything I asked of her. I sold her to a family for their 4 children (5yrs and under). They rode her to school, they rode her bareback in their fields and hills behind their farm and she used to go to schools and other kids groups to do demonstrations on pony care etc with her owner who was a vet. They still have her 10 years on and mum rides her now! So they do exist.
		
Click to expand...

Some ponies are just born kids ponies. I've had one and known a few others.


----------



## Winters100 (9 October 2021)

Not on FB, but a hilarious one at the stable today. We have a few kids there, and I let one of them ride my schoolmistress from time to time. Child is a nice little rider with soft hands, listens to instructions, is a super polite and nice child who often does jobs for me without being asked (including things like poo-picking and scrubbing water buckets). Parents of another child approached me today saying that it is not fair that I let this child ride without offering the same to their child, and that theirs "can easily exercise any of your horses".  To put this in context their child does not ride to anything like the standard of child A, would maybe be ok on schoolmistress because she is very kind, but would probably not be seen again if put on either of the others.  In addition she arrives to the stable and sits playing with her phone while her Mother prepares her pony, not that I expect or need any help from her, but I think they are missing the point about why I go out of my way to give a different child a treat, and that it is not because I need my pony exercised!


----------



## Flicker (10 October 2021)

Winters100 said:



			Not on FB, but a hilarious one at the stable today. We have a few kids there, and I let one of them ride my schoolmistress from time to time. Child is a nice little rider with soft hands, listens to instructions, is a super polite and nice child who often does jobs for me without being asked (including things like poo-picking and scrubbing water buckets). Parents of another child approached me today saying that it is not fair that I let this child ride without offering the same to their child, and that theirs "can easily exercise any of your horses".  To put this in context their child does not ride to anything like the standard of child A, would maybe be ok on schoolmistress because she is very kind, but would probably not be seen again if put on either of the others.  In addition she arrives to the stable and sits playing with her phone while her Mother prepares her pony, not that I expect or need any help from her, but I think they are missing the point about why I go out of my way to give a different child a treat, and that it is not because I need my pony exercised!
		
Click to expand...

Entitled parents are the worst and they pass that entitlement to their kids.


----------



## Gloi (10 October 2021)

Someone was advertising wanting a foal today.   They got sent this picture 😢


----------



## cauda equina (10 October 2021)

And people wonder why horses break so young nowadays


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (13 October 2021)

Someone is asking for realistic comments re horse costs as her children don't realise how much it costs

Someone on my friends list has commented "it's cheaper to own than have lessons"

It caused me to burst into laughter! Possibly if you can keep them at home but even looking at school master lessons for an hour a pop, I could have at least 3 a month before getting into "cheaper to own" territory!


----------



## SpeedyPony (13 October 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Someone is asking for realistic comments re horse costs as her children don't realise how much it costs

Someone on my friends list has commented "it's cheaper to own than have lessons"

It caused me to burst into laughter! Possibly if you can keep them at home but even looking at school master lessons for an hour a pop, I could have at least 3 a month before getting into "cheaper to own" territory!
		
Click to expand...

I suppose I sort of get this- if you have a lesson or two a week then it's going to cost a lot less than owning, but if you want to ride 6 days a week and go out hacking for four or five hours each weekend, then it's probably cheaper or at least similar cost-wise to have your own. That said, the children will probably need/want to go to lessons, rallies and camps anyway, so no saving there! 😆


----------



## chaps89 (22 October 2021)

This sort of thing makes me laugh


----------



## exracehorse (23 October 2021)

There’s a trailer for sale on Facebook horse site. Paid 4K as brand new. Needs new jockey door as horse has tried to go through it. And rim bent. Replacement cost is £500. So.. wants 3,500k. Erm .. I’ll just pay 4K and buy a new one.


----------



## Antw23uk (27 October 2021)

Resurrecting this thread before i scream ... a woman using the local equine FB pages has been posting for months about wanting a horse, long list of requirements, equating to a healthy budget horse 7k+ .... small budget or free or loan/ lwvtb is what was on offer! I know you aren't supposed to judge a book by its cover ... but no, just no! the profile picture is enough that you wouldnt let her look after a wooden horse let alone a real one!

Eventually someone must have said something because the wanted ads were replaced with the 'poor me, stop picking on me' posts  ..... Shame on everyone who wanted to sell their horse rather than give it away for free!

Then they moved on to the 'gushing about my new pony post' ..... although thought it would 'grow' more, even though said pony was fully grown at 12.2 but thanked people for their help anyway, all is wonderful in the world again ......

Now they need help (obviously) will pay £10 per hour for two hours twice a week through winter for groundwork only until spring when they would have bonded enough to get on a pony, that's too small for them anyway .... but thats ok because love and dedication will make it grow and a professional is obviously going to give up there Saturday or Sunday for a tenna an hour because yes, she is overhorsed already!

I've tried consistently for over 40 years to be nice but its really not for me! I have been very sensible though and blocked her. I figure being local, if i see her in the street it could be dangerous, although im now unlikely to forget that face .. like i said, being nice isnt for me, sorry not sorry! Rant over.


----------



## Uliy (27 October 2021)

Antw23uk said:



			Resurrecting this thread before i scream ... a woman using the local equine FB pages has been posting for months about wanting a horse, long list of requirements, equating to a healthy budget horse 7k+ .... small budget or free or loan/ lwvtb is what was on offer! I know you aren't supposed to judge a book by its cover ... but no, just no! the profile picture is enough that you wouldnt let her look after a wooden horse let alone a real one!

Eventually someone must have said something because the wanted ads were replaced with the 'poor me, stop picking on me' posts  ..... Shame on everyone who wanted to sell their horse rather than give it away for free!

Then they moved on to the 'gushing about my new pony post' ..... although thought it would 'grow' more, even though said pony was fully grown at 12.2 but thanked people for their help anyway, all is wonderful in the world again ......

Now they need help (obviously) will pay £10 per hour for two hours twice a week through winter for groundwork only until spring when they would have bonded enough to get on a pony, that's too small for them anyway .... but thats ok because love and dedication will make it grow and a professional is obviously going to give up there Saturday or Sunday for a tenna an hour because yes, she is overhorsed already!

I've tried consistently for over 40 years to be nice but its really not for me! I have been very sensible though and blocked her. I figure being local, if i see her in the street it could be dangerous, although im now unlikely to forget that face .. like i said, being nice isnt for me, sorry not sorry! Rant over.
		
Click to expand...

You must be local, I know exactly who you’re talking about! 🙈


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (27 October 2021)

There is a whole load of people wanting free shetlands again just now. Must be show quality, well schooled, perfect with kids, come with all tack etc


----------



## Flicker (27 October 2021)

Antw23uk said:



			Resurrecting this thread before i scream ... a woman using the local equine FB pages has been posting for months about wanting a horse, long list of requirements, equating to a healthy budget horse 7k+ .... small budget or free or loan/ lwvtb is what was on offer! I know you aren't supposed to judge a book by its cover ... but no, just no! the profile picture is enough that you wouldnt let her look after a wooden horse let alone a real one!

Eventually someone must have said something because the wanted ads were replaced with the 'poor me, stop picking on me' posts  ..... Shame on everyone who wanted to sell their horse rather than give it away for free!

Then they moved on to the 'gushing about my new pony post' ..... although thought it would 'grow' more, even though said pony was fully grown at 12.2 but thanked people for their help anyway, all is wonderful in the world again ......

Now they need help (obviously) will pay £10 per hour for two hours twice a week through winter for groundwork only until spring when they would have bonded enough to get on a pony, that's too small for them anyway .... but thats ok because love and dedication will make it grow and a professional is obviously going to give up there Saturday or Sunday for a tenna an hour because yes, she is overhorsed already!

I've tried consistently for over 40 years to be nice but its really not for me! I have been very sensible though and blocked her. I figure being local, if i see her in the street it could be dangerous, although im now unlikely to forget that face .. like i said, being nice isnt for me, sorry not sorry! Rant over.
		
Click to expand...

By Christ you have to really try hard as an adult to over horse yourself with a 12.2 😂😂😂.


----------



## nagblagger (27 October 2021)

I am selling a saddle on ebay and facebook, obviously with ebay costs it is up for more money on this site, my location is clearly marked on both adverts.. i'm willing for pick up or to post at buyers cost.  I was contacted by a person who had seen it on facebook she wanted more info, more pictures and more measurements etc, this lasted over a week, she then haggled and we agreed a price. The day before she was due to pick-up (she didn't want it posted) she said she lived 'x' amount of miles away so could i contribute to her travelling costs...!!! Needless to say i still have the saddle...


----------



## Fransurrey (28 October 2021)

"Casey76 said:
12.1hh cob 4yo gelding. Safe allrounder and happy hacker. Bombproof in all sorts of traffic. Hacked by trains without a fuss. One of a kind pony. Any child can handle and ride him. He looks after his little riders. Good forever home wanted. Deposit secures.
🥕🥕🥕🥕 (low/mid)
since when is any 4yo a ‘safe alrounder’ and ‘bombproof’?"


To be fair, my cob was like that as a 4yo! He'd only just been backed when I tried him (I was the second person to canter him under saddle) and he stood like a rock whilst a large tractor passed us on a single width lane pulling a low loader with a second tractor on it!


----------



## Lucky Snowball (28 October 2021)

I saw an advert asking for someone to break a feral pony and have free riding through the winter. Pony to be returned quiet enough for children in the Spring!


----------



## Sossigpoker (28 October 2021)

Fransurrey said:



			"Casey76 said:
12.1hh cob 4yo gelding. Safe allrounder and happy hacker. Bombproof in all sorts of traffic. Hacked by trains without a fuss. One of a kind pony. Any child can handle and ride him. He looks after his little riders. Good forever home wanted. Deposit secures.
🥕🥕🥕🥕 (low/mid)
since when is any 4yo a ‘safe alrounder’ and ‘bombproof’?"


To be fair, my cob was like that as a 4yo! He'd only just been backed when I tried him (I was the second person to canter him under saddle) and he stood like a rock whilst a large tractor passed us on a single width lane pulling a low loader with a second tractor on it!
		
Click to expand...

A lot of 4 year olds are saints because they haven't learned yet they they can actually say no! It's when they hit 5 that you might have a different horse 🤣


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (28 October 2021)

Lucky Snowball said:



			I saw an advert asking for someone to break a feral pony and have free riding through the winter. Pony to be returned quiet enough for children in the Spring!
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, cloud Cuckoo land much


----------



## Fransurrey (29 October 2021)

Sossigpoker said:



			A lot of 4 year olds are saints because they haven't learned yet they they can actually say no! It's when they hit 5 that you might have a different horse 🤣
		
Click to expand...

lol, true! Mine did learn to express his opinions, but thankfully does back down!


----------



## Annagain (29 October 2021)

Flicker said:



			By Christ you have to really try hard as an adult to over horse yourself with a 12.2 😂😂😂.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I don't know. My (very small) friend has an 11.2. Even if I was small enough to ride him, you couldn't pay me to sit on him. He's known as "Attitude". I've never seen a pony buck like he can, his "spin and run" response to anything he doesn't like the look of is spectacular, and if you try to do something on the ground with him that he doesn't like, he'll rear up and try to box you.


----------



## Flicker (29 October 2021)

Annagain said:



			Oh I don't know. My (very small) friend has an 11.2. Even if I was small enough to ride him, you couldn't pay me to sit on him. He's known as "Attitude". I've never seen a pony buck like he can, his "spin and run" response to anything he doesn't like the look of is spectacular, and if you try to do something on the ground with him that he doesn't like, he'll rear up and try to box you.
		
Click to expand...

We must see pictures of Attitude in all his glory!  I’m in love with him already.


----------



## Melody Grey (29 October 2021)

Annagain said:



			Oh I don't know. My (very small) friend has an 11.2. Even if I was small enough to ride him, you couldn't pay me to sit on him. He's known as "Attitude". I've never seen a pony buck like he can, his "spin and run" response to anything he doesn't like the look of is spectacular, and if you try to do something on the ground with him that he doesn't like, he'll rear up and try to box you.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds delightful. Get him on Facebook.....you’ll have loads of enquiries! ....probably more of a second pony though!! 😆


----------



## Gloi (4 November 2021)

Saw an advert today.
Horse wanted broken or unbroken. Must be suitable for novice.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 November 2021)

What could possibly go wrong?

ETA - they've probably watched too many horse films and think that they'll feed the horse some seaweed and then they'll be galloping along the beach bareback, with arms stretched out.


----------



## Vodkagirly (5 November 2021)

Gloi said:



			Saw an advert today.
Horse wanted broken or unbroken. Must be suitable for novice.
		
Click to expand...

Then they will probably say they were missold the horse...


----------



## BallyRoanBaubles (5 November 2021)

Gloi said:



			Saw an advert today.
Horse wanted broken or unbroken. Must be suitable for novice.
		
Click to expand...

Saw that too


----------



## Sossigpoker (5 November 2021)

"My daughter bought a 3 year old stallion a year ago. She's a novice rider and owner. We're trying to break the stallion now and my daughter got hurt. Can I make the seller take the horse back ?"

I shit you not !


----------



## Dave's Mam (6 November 2021)

Sossigpoker said:



			"My daughter bought a 3 year old stallion a year ago. She's a novice rider and owner. We're trying to break the stallion now and my daughter got hurt. Can I make the seller take the horse back ?"

I shit you not !
		
Click to expand...

I have no words.


----------



## Ambers Echo (6 November 2021)

I am bemused by the  people who are FURIOUS that no one wants to buy whatever they are selling. Most recently an older horse box. I get it’s frustrating when things don’t sell for ages but people seem to feel that viewers have a duty to buy. 

The latest rant accused people of ‘wanting a free try’ (er yes - otherwise known as a test drive or viewing) and ‘having to discuss it with my husband’. (Also fairly normal for a big purchase!) all in caps of course. 

How dare these people want to come and see the box they might buy then want time to discuss it with partners!


----------



## Flicker (6 November 2021)

I’ve seen a lot of riding hats for sale on FB recently.  Advertised ‘as new’.  And clearly selling.  Um...  thanks but how do we know that these haven’t had a fall or a kick or a drop along the way??  The most crucial piece of safety kit in your tack room is really the thing you absolutely want to buy new and have a continuous history for.


----------



## holeymoley (6 November 2021)

General horses for sale for 4k/6k (or carrots 4/6🥕)  that have the worst confirmation ever.


----------



## nagblagger (6 November 2021)

Just seen this advert on freeads. Ad ID: 37355902 .. 3 pictures of looking through the horses ears - nice scenery!! none of the pony !


----------



## Gloi (6 November 2021)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/215413165159676/permalink/4861253137242299/?sfnsn=scwspmo&ref=share


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (6 November 2021)

Gloi said:



https://www.facebook.com/groups/215413165159676/permalink/4861253137242299/?sfnsn=scwspmo&ref=share

Click to expand...

FGS!


----------



## Lindylouanne (6 November 2021)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			FGS!
		
Click to expand...

That’s a very refrained answer TFF.


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (6 November 2021)

That's a bit tragic tbf


----------



## Berpisc (6 November 2021)

Bloody hell cubed


----------



## I'm Dun (6 November 2021)

Are you all reading the same ad as me? 16yr old looking for a non riding part loan while she has lessons? If you are, whats the issue?


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (6 November 2021)

I'm Dun said:



			Are you all reading the same ad as me? 16yr old looking for a non riding part loan while she has lessons? If you are, whats the issue?
		
Click to expand...

The issue is shes only walked&trotted on a horse on lead rein before, they don't want to pay but want a "foal or pony" that can move to them. They don't sound by any stretch of the imagination ready to own any horse, let alone a foal.


----------



## holeymoley (6 November 2021)

At least the lady is taking advice and has admitted they’re beginners. I’m more annoyed at the woman suggesting they get a ‘fat cob’ yes because that’s miles better when it comes down with laminitis and they’re left dealing with that too 🥴


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (6 November 2021)

They just need a lot of lessons in both ridden and on the ground aspects of ownership before even considering getting a horse - it wouldn't be safe for either the people or the animal for such inexperienced individuals to get one at that stage


----------



## I'm Dun (6 November 2021)

Snail said:



			The issue is shes only walked&trotted on a horse on lead rein before, they don't want to pay but want a "foal or pony" that can move to them. They don't sound by any stretch of the imagination ready to own any horse, let alone a foal.
		
Click to expand...

No they dont? They want a pony to fuss and spend time with and maybe have a walk on to part loan, they dont say anything about not paying. They arent looking for their own. They are offering to do jobs to spend time with horses, and sounds like they would be thrilled if the girl could walk round on the pony




			a horse which doesn’t require a lot of riding on the days that she will be doing it just a walk if possible.
		
Click to expand...

Someone has offered a chance to spend the day with her daughter and their ponies which I thought was lovely.


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (6 November 2021)

I'm Dun said:



			No they dont? They want a pony to fuss and spend time with and maybe have a walk on to part loan, they dont say anything about not paying. They arent looking for their own. They are offering to do jobs to spend time with horses, and sounds like they would be thrilled if the girl could walk round on the pony



Someone has offered a chance to spend the day with her daughter and their ponies which I thought was lovely.
		
Click to expand...

In a reply to a comment they said they didn't want to pay. 
Regardless they are not experienced enough to do anything except get more lessons imho.


----------



## D66 (6 November 2021)

And she’s going to have lessons until Christmas, and then get a pony. 

….What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## mini_b (6 November 2021)

Sossigpoker said:



			"My daughter bought a 3 year old stallion a year ago. She's a novice rider and owner. We're trying to break the stallion now and my daughter got hurt. Can I make the seller take the horse back ?"

I shit you not !
		
Click to expand...

come on you’ve made this up as a wind up 🤣


----------



## Sossigpoker (6 November 2021)

mini_b said:



			come on you’ve made this up as a wind up 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Oh how I wish I had!! I commented on it saying that i really hope this is a bad joke !
Apparently it's a dealer's job to protect the buyer from their own stupidity !


----------



## FlyingCircus (7 November 2021)

Gloi said:



https://www.facebook.com/groups/215413165159676/permalink/4861253137242299/?sfnsn=scwspmo&ref=share

Click to expand...

To be fair, some of the responses on there make me wish I didn't share the same "horse rider/equestrian" labels as some of the people responding. I hate it when people are abit green and obviously lacking in experience, and people pile on to tell them IT COSTS SO MUCH, HORSES ARE SUCH HARD WORK, etc etc. Of course they do, of course they are, but if I was looking into starting another sport and instantly the people who did that sport started telling me how hard and expensive it is...not very welcoming!


----------



## Sossigpoker (7 November 2021)

FlyingCircus said:



			To be fair, some of the responses on there make me wish I didn't share the same "horse rider/equestrian" labels as some of the people responding. I hate it when people are abit green and obviously lacking in experience, and people pile on to tell them IT COSTS SO MUCH, HORSES ARE SUCH HARD WORK, etc etc. Of course they do, of course they are, but if I was looking into starting another sport and instantly the people who did that sport started telling me how hard and expensive it is...not very welcoming!
		
Click to expand...

The issue with that post is a total novice looking for a foal ! Nothing to do with being welcoming or not.


----------



## FlyingCircus (7 November 2021)

Sossigpoker said:



			The issue with that post is a total novice looking for a foal ! Nothing to do with being welcoming or not.
		
Click to expand...

She doesnt want to buy a foal. She wants a foal or pony to pat and do jobs for. She doesn't realise yet the experience required to handle either, but there are better ways of educating people


----------



## FrecklesTheCat (7 November 2021)

"Is there an experienced equestrian looking for a loan horse over the winter initially, maybe longer.
He's 15.1hh 9yrs old Green only just doing his canter work just now, absolutely not for a novice rider although safe for a competent person and not nasty at all! Has some quirks but these are disappearing the more he's worked. . . . . . . . . Would need to be someone familiar with training."

Does this translate as please train my horse for free over the winter so I don't have to deal with the dark/mud/cold?


----------



## Vodkagirly (8 November 2021)

nagblagger said:



			Just seen this advert on freeads. Ad ID: 37355902 .. 3 pictures of looking through the horses ears - nice scenery!! none of the pony !  
		
Click to expand...

There seems to be a lot of ads which are pretty pictures of the horse head in different locations.  But none of confirmation or ridden. Most the time there is no height or location either. Then people wonder why they get lots of questions.


----------



## Flicker (9 November 2021)

FrecklesTheCat said:



			"Is there an experienced equestrian looking for a loan horse over the winter initially, maybe longer.
He's 15.1hh 9yrs old Green only just doing his canter work just now, absolutely not for a novice rider although safe for a competent person and not nasty at all! Has some quirks but these are disappearing the more he's worked. . . . . . . . . Would need to be someone familiar with training."

Does this translate as please train my horse for free over the winter so I don't have to deal with the dark/mud/cold?
		
Click to expand...

And give it back better schooled and ready for summer fun.  TBH if the ad was honest and said ‘I am finding it hard to get the time to ride over winter and would appreciate some help with bringing my green horse on, and also with some yard jobs’ they’d probably find someone really keen (I’d enjoy the project if the horse was nice and genuine).


----------



## Ambers Echo (9 November 2021)

Flicker said:



			And give it back better schooled and ready for summer fun.  TBH if the ad was honest and said ‘I am finding it hard to get the time to ride over winter and would appreciate some help with bringing my green horse on, and also with some yard jobs’ they’d probably find someone really keen (I’d enjoy the project if the horse was nice and genuine).
		
Click to expand...

I agree its the wording that is cheeky! I did take on a horse on loan once as a rising 4 yo just to get him sellable. He had been backed and was safe under saddle biut a nightmare on the ground. He was aggressive in the field, hard to catch, territorial in the stable. I was really interested in learning more about groundwork and handling - teaching horses to be mannerly. So he was fab for me to practice on for free plus fun to ride. Plus this was years ago and I could not afford a horse of my own. After a few months he was sold as a much nicer horse. Win win. 

But I agree the OP is chancing her arm really!


----------



## Annagain (10 November 2021)

I recently tagged a friend who is looking for a horse in an advert that said "needs careful management but is 100%" (didn't say 100% what).  When she enquired it turned out she was a chronic windsucker, required daily medication to prevent colic, had to be brought in every day in summer or flies would stress her so much she would colic, had to be IV sedated to clip as sedalin would cause colic, doesn't like being brushed, tries to bite when being tacked up and only loads in a lorry. 100% unsellable then? At least seller was honest on the phone!


----------



## Widgeon (10 November 2021)

Annagain said:



			I recently tagged a friend who is looking for a horse in an advert that said "needs careful management but is 100%" (didn't say 100% what).  When she enquired it turned out she was a chronic windsucker, required daily medication to prevent colic, had to be brought in every day in summer or flies would stress her so much she would colic, had to be IV sedated to clip as sedalin would cause colic, doesn't like being brushed, tries to bite when being tacked up and only loads in a lorry. 100% unsellable then? At least seller was honest on the phone!
		
Click to expand...

Gosh. That is a good one!


----------



## Vodkagirly (11 November 2021)

Just seen a yearling up for loan, must stay on same yard


----------



## Ambers Echo (11 November 2021)

Vodkagirly said:



			Just seen a yearling up for loan, must stay on same yard
		
Click to expand...

That is quite mad. I mean what do they want a loaner to do with it?


----------



## Snowfilly (11 November 2021)

Ambers Echo said:



			That is quite mad. I mean what do they want a loaner to do with it?
		
Click to expand...

A friend loaned a yearling a while back and spent a long while taking it to shows. Sent it back at three once it was out of youngstock classes. Seemed boring to me but suited her!


----------



## Ambers Echo (11 November 2021)

Fair enough! I guess you never know what someone esle wants to do wth horses.


----------



## Pippity (11 November 2021)

From a local riding school:


PONY LOANS- CARE ONLY (No riding)
We have five ponies [names deleted] that we can offer for loaners for who are just interest in the care side of looking after a for the pony .
You will need to be experienced with horse care and be able to commit to a minimum of 2 consecutive days per week between Tues to Friday

At least they don't mention charging people. Equally, they don't mention paying people.


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (11 November 2021)

Pippity said:



			From a local riding school:


PONY LOANS- CARE ONLY (No riding)
We have five ponies [names deleted] that we can offer for loaners for who are just interest in the care side of looking after a for the pony .
You will need to be experienced with horse care and be able to commit to a minimum of 2 consecutive days per week between Tues to Friday

At least they don't mention charging people. Equally, they don't mention paying people.
		
Click to expand...

In all fairness, cheeky as I think they're being, if they were closer I'd probably take them up on that for some no strings attached, free pony time with calm ponies and experienced people about. 😂🤣😂


----------



## Roxylola (11 November 2021)

I know them - wouldn't be a bit surprised if there's a cost involved!


----------



## Pippity (11 November 2021)

Roxylola said:



			I know them - wouldn't be a bit surprised if there's a cost involved!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, agreed!


----------



## exracehorse (11 November 2021)

Snail said:



			In all fairness, cheeky as I think they're being, if they were closer I'd probably take them up on that for some no strings attached, free pony time with calm ponies and experienced people about. 😂🤣😂
		
Click to expand...

Yes .. a lady I know has advertised on preloved.  Just wanting to pony pamper. looking for a a small pony to pamper and groom and take out for short walks in the countryside NOT TO RIDE something that's not riding anymore. On the odd Saturday or Sunday. Must be in sudbury Suffolk no more than 5 miles of sudbury Suffolk please .happy to help around the yard filling up haynets poo picking field making up food ECT ECT


----------



## chaps89 (11 November 2021)

To be fair I have 2 little retired ponies I look after full time, 1 on loan 1 with me on livery. They bring me grey joy and I love having them even though I can’t ride them


----------



## Pippity (12 November 2021)

I think there's a huge difference between having pampered, retired ponies of your own and looking after working riding school ponies for a commercial outfit on set mid-week days in winter. And probably paying for the privilege.


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (12 November 2021)

Pippity said:



			I think there's a huge difference between having pampered, retired ponies of your own and looking after working riding school ponies for a commercial outfit on set mid-week days in winter. And probably paying for the privilege.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, if they want someone to pay to look after their ponies for them that is just not on,


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 November 2021)

Not horse related - someone is advising people not to give their kids lollipops - you know the fruit flavoured hard boiled ones on a paper stick from swizels? All because her kids got it off of the end of the stick in one go then tried to swallow it thus it got stuck in her throat. 

To me that is just bad luck and the fact you need to teach the kid to suck on the lollipop not pull the damned thing off of its stick! Have you ever tried to get one of those off of its stick without crunching down on it?!? It's damn nigh impossible!


----------



## Sleipnir (12 November 2021)

Somebody is trying to sell this "Pink saddle" locally...


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 November 2021)

Sleipnir said:



			Somebody is trying to sell this "Pink saddle" locally...
		
Click to expand...

Wow! OK! Well yes technically it is pink ...


----------



## Pinkvboots (12 November 2021)

Sleipnir said:



			Somebody is trying to sell this "Pink saddle" locally...
		
Click to expand...

That is probably the most awful thing I have ever seen 😕


----------



## Rumtytum (12 November 2021)

Sleipnir said:



			Somebody is trying to sell this "Pink saddle" locally...
		
Click to expand...

I’ve liked but translate that to 😱


----------



## little_critter (12 November 2021)

I’m not sure what’s worse, that someone painted a saddle pink, or the fact it looks extremely uncomfortable for both horse and rider.


----------



## ester (12 November 2021)

oh I assumed it was an accident. .


----------



## Gloi (12 November 2021)

At least it's not  expensive, though free would be too expensive for that.


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (12 November 2021)

Sleipnir said:



			Somebody is trying to sell this "Pink saddle" locally...
		
Click to expand...

When I was 3 I would have loved that. 
Now, however..... It's gross😂


----------



## exracehorse (12 November 2021)

Sleipnir said:



			Somebody is trying to sell this "Pink saddle" locally...
		
Click to expand...

 omg 😱


----------



## exracehorse (12 November 2021)

Advert on Happy Hackers.  19 year old. Ok to lightly hack. Won’t stay sound in the school. 2,500k. Surely any horse should be sound to school. Unless it’s got knackered legs. Amazed at the amount of replies asking for more info as ‘interested’.


----------



## Flicker (13 November 2021)

exracehorse said:



			Advert on Happy Hackers.  19 year old. Ok to lightly hack. Won’t stay sound in the school. 2,500k. Surely any horse should be sound to school. Unless it’s got knackered legs. Amazed at the amount of replies asking for more info as ‘interested’.
		
Click to expand...

Oh god I hate these ads.  Poor horse, it will be so vulnerable to being exploited especially now with the market so hot.  These ads are usually followed up with posts that say, “I sold my beloved horse to what I thought was a forever home but they have sold it on to someone else, what should I do”


----------



## Red-1 (13 November 2021)

exracehorse said:



			Advert on Happy Hackers.  19 year old. Ok to lightly hack. Won’t stay sound in the school. 2,500k. Surely any horse should be sound to school. Unless it’s got knackered legs. Amazed at the amount of replies asking for more info as ‘interested’.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, when I bought Rigsby, I may have responded to this. I was looking for a companion with benefits. Sounds like this one has less issues than Rigs did! However, Rigs was substantially cheaper.

I don't see this one as a cheeky post. If the horse is a genuine safe hacking horse, it may even be worth the £2,500. I have known many horses who have done years of steady, occasional hacking, but who wouldn't stand up to regular school work. It doesn't mean they self combust the first time they step on the sand, it suggests they are sound on the school, but wouldn't remain that way if schooled intensively or regularly.

I would hope that the owner will screen potential homes well. I had a phone interview, had to send photos, then the whole family turned out to vet me, as well as the other liveries. They wanted every piece of information before I was entrusted with Rigs.


----------



## Tinsel (13 November 2021)

Snail said:



			When I was 3 I would have loved that.
Now, however..... It's gross😂
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree with you about that


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (12 December 2021)

Not cheeky so much as f---king tragic 

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...rd=Grazing&location=OX12+8RG&orderBy=distance


----------



## Keith_Beef (12 December 2021)

Sleipnir said:



			Somebody is trying to sell this "Pink saddle" locally...
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, under the paint, it is in the "good condition" claimed...

I somehow doubt it, though.


----------



## southerncomfort (12 December 2021)

Slow.sleighbells said:



			Not cheeky so much as f---king tragic 

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...rd=Grazing&location=OX12+8RG&orderBy=distance

Click to expand...

I mean....she could find new grazing... or is this code for 'can't be arsed any more'  or ' I have a new younger horse now so this one has to go'?

Wish I hadn't looked, these type of ads make me feel sick.


----------



## exracehorse (12 December 2021)

Slow.sleighbells said:



			Not cheeky so much as f---king tragic 

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...rd=Grazing&location=OX12+8RG&orderBy=distance

Click to expand...

Just pay 40 quid a week and put her in grass retirement livery !


----------



## dorsetladette (17 December 2021)

3yr old welsh cob advertised this morning. Broken to ride with 3 balanced paces. How?


----------



## MarvelVillis (17 December 2021)

Slow.sleighbells said:



			Not cheeky so much as f---king tragic

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/121236791/permanent-re-homefull-loan-on-offer.html?link=/search?keyword=Grazing&location=OX12+8RG&orderBy=distance

Click to expand...

That's appalling!


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (17 December 2021)

dorsetladette said:



			3yr old welsh cob advertised this morning. Broken to ride with 3 balanced paces. How?
		
Click to expand...

Poor baby


----------



## exracehorse (28 December 2021)

Due to having a baby next year I am advertising Orla as a COMPANION she is 2 years old with be 3 in March gets along with mares and geldings lives in a mixed hurd not marish at all, she needs a routine and can get a bit fat in the summer so would prefer somewhere with stables so she can come in all year round. Must not be far from newmarket as I want to visit her I have owned her from a foal so she is very special to me would be happy for someone to start backing her if they desired but that is not necessary as I will break her as a 4 year old when she comes back.
Orla loves polo's and is very cuddly she comes with a full wardrobe and fly mask, she is good with sprays, the farrier and good for the vet, she can be quirky to load but nothing nasty just distract her with food and she will be fine 😅
PM me for more info


----------



## shortstuff99 (28 December 2021)

exracehorse said:



			Due to having a baby next year I am advertising Orla as a COMPANION she is 2 years old with be 3 in March gets along with mares and geldings lives in a mixed hurd not marish at all, she needs a routine and can get a bit fat in the summer so would prefer somewhere with stables so she can come in all year round. Must not be far from newmarket as I want to visit her I have owned her from a foal so she is very special to me would be happy for someone to start backing her if they desired but that is not necessary as I will break her as a 4 year old when she comes back.
Orla loves polo's and is very cuddly she comes with a full wardrobe and fly mask, she is good with sprays, the farrier and good for the vet, she can be quirky to load but nothing nasty just distract her with food and she will be fine 😅
PM me for more info
		
Click to expand...

I saw this one and was going to add it here too 🤣


----------



## exracehorse (28 December 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			I saw this one and was going to add it here too 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Wonder if someone would take my five horses for the winter. I’ll have them back in the summer 😀.


----------



## rextherobber (28 December 2021)

Hi I’m looking for 2 Shetland pony’s 7hh - 10hh. At mid age for pony parties and pony rides will have amazing care and loved they will be living inside due to no grazing they will be fed what you suggest we would like you to Ofer a trailer to pick them up in plz 

Looking for price £100-£999

To be full vaccinated not shot plz and wormed and all ready to go


----------



## Vodkagirly (28 December 2021)

rextherobber said:



			Hi I’m looking for 2 Shetland pony’s 7hh - 10hh. At mid age for pony parties and pony rides will have amazing care and loved they will be living inside due to no grazing they will be fed what you suggest we would like you to Ofer a trailer to pick them up in plz

Looking for price £100-£999

To be full vaccinated not shot plz and wormed and all ready to go
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a knowledgeable home....
The mind boggles


----------



## rextherobber (28 December 2021)

Vodkagirly said:



			Sounds like a knowledgeable home....
The mind boggles
		
Click to expand...

I had visions of them keeping them in a block of flats or something!


----------



## mini_b (28 December 2021)

Slow.sleighbells said:



			Not cheeky so much as f---king tragic

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/121236791/permanent-re-homefull-loan-on-offer.html?link=/search?keyword=Grazing&location=OX12+8RG&orderBy=distance

Click to expand...

that is so, so sad.


----------



## xDundryx (28 December 2021)

exracehorse said:



			Due to having a baby next year I am advertising Orla as a COMPANION she is 2 years old with be 3 in March gets along with mares and geldings lives in a mixed hurd not marish at all, she needs a routine and can get a bit fat in the summer so would prefer somewhere with stables so she can come in all year round. Must not be far from newmarket as I want to visit her I have owned her from a foal so she is very special to me would be happy for someone to start backing her if they desired but that is not necessary as I will break her as a 4 year old when she comes back.
Orla loves polo's and is very cuddly she comes with a full wardrobe and fly mask, she is good with sprays, the farrier and good for the vet, she can be quirky to load but nothing nasty just distract her with food and she will be fine 😅
PM me for more info
		
Click to expand...

Haha I saw that too....so basically you want somebody to take care of your 2yo and back it when the time comes..... I'm clearly missing a trick here with my youngster... 🤔🤔


----------



## exracehorse (28 December 2021)

xDundryx said:



			Haha I saw that too....so basically you want somebody to take care of your 2yo and back it when the time comes..... I'm clearly missing a trick here with my youngster... 🤔🤔
		
Click to expand...

I had to sit on my hands. Desperately wanted to comment.. WTF


----------



## xDundryx (28 December 2021)

exracehorse said:



			I had to sit on my hands. Desperately wanted to comment.. WTF
		
Click to expand...

Not the only one... is it still there 🤔 might have to revisit and comment.....🤦‍♀️


----------



## Fjord (28 December 2021)

I saw the youngster post too!

Please tell me no one is offering to sell a mini to the pony party one...


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (28 December 2021)

Fjord said:



			I saw the youngster post too!

Please tell me no one is offering to sell a mini to the pony party one...
		
Click to expand...

Pony party post?


----------



## exracehorse (28 December 2021)

xDundryx said:



			Not the only one... is it still there 🤔 might have to revisit and comment.....🤦‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

Can’t find it


----------



## Pippity (29 December 2021)

Slow.sleighbells said:



			Pony party post?
		
Click to expand...

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/...osts-you-see-on-facebook.686990/post-14804120


----------



## mini-eventer (29 December 2021)

Just seen this beauty...

"Due to the mud, and lack of a school.....
advanced dressage/jumping schoolmaster looking for a share with someone who can offer grass turnout, a stable and school, not over 10.5 stone and min.Stage 2.
Short term only, with chance to compete.
Lessons offered at a reduced rate, and ideally in the Old leake area.
Financial side to be discussed, but very reasonable.
Please get in contact for details"


So basically would like you to provide livery and pay for share...


----------



## ester (29 December 2021)

and pay them for lessons.


----------



## ester (31 December 2021)

Comment rather than post. .
new christmas hat not fitting so posted for sale (same size as previous but it's a HS1 and they did change them a while back)

Comment
'warm it on the radiator and wear it round the house'

I don't even like leaving mine in a hot car!


----------



## blitznbobs (31 December 2021)

exracehorse said:



			Wonder if someone would take my five horses for the winter. I’ll have them back in the summer 😀.
		
Click to expand...

They can have mine too - my grazing is pretty bad atm so if any one wants to stick them on that spare 20 acres theyve got knocking about (oh and one of the mares needs to be on individual turn out as shes a bitch to other horses) id happily take them back in april….


----------



## exracehorse (31 December 2021)

blitznbobs said:



			They can have mine too - my grazing is pretty bad atm so if any one wants to stick them on that spare 20 acres theyve got knocking about (oh and one of the mares needs to be on individual turn out as shes a bitch to other horses) id happily take them back in april….
		
Click to expand...

 would you like the ridden as well ? So they are nice and fit for when they return in the spring 😀


----------



## blitznbobs (31 December 2021)

exracehorse said:



			would you like the ridden as well ? So they are nice and fit for when they return in the spring 😀
		
Click to expand...

Only if you can bring them on to Grand prix - i wouldnt want any rubbish riders riding them…


----------



## WaterySun852 (31 December 2021)

https://www.donedeal.co.uk/horses-for-sale/companion-needs-gone-asap/29901971

This ad is breaking my heart atm 💔


----------



## Hollychops (31 December 2021)

mini-eventer said:



			Just seen this beauty...

"Due to the mud, and lack of a school.....
advanced dressage/jumping schoolmaster looking for a share with someone who can offer grass turnout, a stable and school, not over 10.5 stone and min.Stage 2.
Short term only, with chance to compete.
Lessons offered at a reduced rate, and ideally in the Old leake area.
Financial side to be discussed, but very reasonable.
Please get in contact for details"


So basically would like you to provide livery and pay for share...
		
Click to expand...

I am curious now as i live in the same area but i cant think of any such horses round here. Is there any chance of a link?


----------



## Vodkagirly (1 January 2022)

Another one loaning a youngster 
Diego 
For FULL LOAN 
To stay on current yard in Burtonwood

12.2hh Rising 3 year old gelding 

Looking for someone to full loan Diego and give him the time and attention that  he deserves. Good to do in all ways, handled by young children, has been walked out on the roads and took for walks when other horses go on hacks.

Preferably no under 18s
Pm for more info


----------



## Goldenstar (2 January 2022)

WaterySun852 said:



https://www.donedeal.co.uk/horses-for-sale/companion-needs-gone-asap/29901971

This ad is breaking my heart atm 💔
		
Click to expand...

That’s so sad .
Perhaps PETA would like to take the owner to court .


----------



## Quigleyandme (2 January 2022)

WaterySun852 said:



https://www.donedeal.co.uk/horses-for-sale/companion-needs-gone-asap/29901971

This ad is breaking my heart atm 💔
		
Click to expand...

I understand. However, he has a rug, he has a stable, he has grass. You can see an awful lot worse here.


----------



## WaterySun852 (2 January 2022)

Quigleyandme said:



			I understand. However, he has a rug, he has a stable, he has grass. You can see an awful lot worse here.
		
Click to expand...

I get where you are coming from and you're not wrong, I think the rug he's pictured in is new, but £700 quid for a lame horse. It's the need gone ASAP that's getting my goat. I'd happily pay for the rugs, the headcollars and a pound for the horse but I don't think that would come close to the £700 being requested 💸


----------



## WaterySun852 (2 January 2022)

I can understand people not wanting to do "free to good home" but asking several hundred pounds for lame animals is something I struggle to comprehend. Surely a nominal fee would be better and the buyer investing the several hundred in investigations/treatment/making comfortable etc.


----------



## Quigleyandme (2 January 2022)

Yes, I see your point now. I was thinking about the living conditions of that horse compared to those of the poor horses and ponies that I catch glimpses of now and then on my commute. The asking price didn’t really register. However, depending on the degree and nature of the lameness and the character of the horse, I would consider paying a few hundred for a horse to love. Maybe their trying to put off the meat man.


----------



## Millie-Rose (3 January 2022)

So do I and know who it is it was on the Old Leake village Facebook group I believe. It's someone who has recently moved here. I don't know her but is a friend of a friend of a friend! I saw it and thought oh dear.


Hollychops said:



			I am curious now as i live in the same area but i cant think of any such horses round here. Is there any chance of a link?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Cloball (15 January 2022)

WaterySun852 said:



			I can understand people not wanting to do "free to good home" but asking several hundred pounds for lame animals is something I struggle to comprehend. Surely a nominal fee would be better and the buyer investing the several hundred in investigations/treatment/making comfortable etc.
		
Click to expand...

On that subject there's an ad on HHO classifieds lame 'unrideable' with KS for 3.5k


----------



## Dave's Mam (15 January 2022)

Cloball said:



			On that subject there's an ad on HHO classifieds lame 'unrideable' with KS for 3.5k
		
Click to expand...

Jesus.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (16 January 2022)

Not horse related at all but I cant help adding this. I've had to do it as a screenshot or you wouldn't believe me.


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (16 January 2022)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			Not horse related at all but I cant help adding this. I've had to do it as a screenshot or you wouldn't believe me.

View attachment 85937

Click to expand...

in future please at least take my eyes out for dinner before you f&ck them like this, thank you


----------



## PurBee (16 January 2022)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			Not horse related at all but I cant help adding this. I've had to do it as a screenshot or you wouldn't believe me.

View attachment 85937

Click to expand...

😂🤣😂 🤯🤯🤯. 😱🤬😱

There are no words…!!

..yet to top off the worst recycling idea on the planet they charge £10 each or 2 for £35! 😅


----------



## PurBee (16 January 2022)

…and what’s the chances of finding loads of dead squirrels in a park to upcycle?

Did someone get an air gun for christmas? 🥺


----------



## silv (16 January 2022)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			Not horse related at all but I cant help adding this. I've had to do it as a screenshot or you wouldn't believe me.

View attachment 85937

Click to expand...

that's just vile, no words to describe.


----------



## Rumtytum (16 January 2022)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			Not horse related at all but I cant help adding this. I've had to do it as a screenshot or you wouldn't believe me.

View attachment 85937

Click to expand...

😱😱😱


----------



## rabatsa (16 January 2022)

I hope that they are well cured or just imagine the pong.


----------



## Keith_Beef (16 January 2022)

PurBee said:



			…and what’s the chances of finding loads of dead squirrels in a park to upcycle?

Did someone get an air gun for christmas? 🥺
		
Click to expand...

I suggest that you take a (quick) look at the Mancunian Daily's page to see what kind of group it is.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (16 January 2022)

Keith_Beef said:



			I suggest that you take a (quick) look at the Mancunian Daily's page to see what kind of group it is.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh, I hadn't thought to do this...


----------



## Berpisc (16 January 2022)

"husband uses the heads for golf"


----------



## abbijay (16 January 2022)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			Not horse related at all but I cant help adding this. I've had to do it as a screenshot or you wouldn't believe me.

View attachment 85937

Click to expand...

If I thought this was real I would be buying one (or a few) for my brother in law’s birthday at the end of the month. (He’s one of a kind!)
And through work I’ve had recent dealings with eco-warriors in Manchester parks so I wouldn’t necessarily put this level of weird past them!


----------



## Bernster (16 January 2022)

It’s the ‘need gone asap’ and similar that bugs me, screams that they want shut and don’t care where it goes 😞


----------



## Uliy (16 January 2022)

Bernster said:



			It’s the ‘need gone asap’ and similar that bugs me, screams that they want shut and don’t care where it goes 😞
		
Click to expand...

I agree, especially when they’ve added “stable needed for new horse” 😢


----------



## Keith_Beef (16 January 2022)

Berpisc said:



			"husband uses the heads for golf"

Click to expand...

That was a bit of a give-away...


----------



## IrishMilo (16 January 2022)

WaterySun852 said:



			I get where you are coming from and you're not wrong, I think the rug he's pictured in is new, but £700 quid for a lame horse. It's the need gone ASAP that's getting my goat. I'd happily pay for the rugs, the headcollars and a pound for the horse but I don't think that would come close to the £700 being requested 💸
		
Click to expand...




WaterySun852 said:



			I can understand people not wanting to do "free to good home" but asking several hundred pounds for lame animals is something I struggle to comprehend. Surely a nominal fee would be better and the buyer investing the several hundred in investigations/treatment/making comfortable etc.
		
Click to expand...

I feel like sellers are damned if they do and damned if they don't in these scenarios though. If it's for free people says it's irresponsible and if they ask for money they say they're taking the mick. The horse I've just bought was up for £800. He's a year out of racing due to a broken pelvis, starting rehab. I told the seller I'd bring a deposit up to her that same evening but I wouldn't pay more than £250. I've already spent more on hay, bedding, stable and rugs than what I bought him for...


----------



## cauda equina (16 January 2022)

That face!


----------



## silv (16 January 2022)

cauda equina said:



			That face!
		
Click to expand...

I agree, what an absolute cutie!!!!!


----------



## dorsetladette (17 January 2022)

IrishMilo said:



			I feel like sellers are damned if they do and damned if they don't in these scenarios though. If it's for free people says it's irresponsible and if they ask for money they say they're taking the mick. The horse I've just bought was up for £800. He's a year out of racing due to a broken pelvis, starting rehab. I told the seller I'd bring a deposit up to her that same evening but I wouldn't pay more than £250. I've already spent more on hay, bedding, stable and rugs than what I bought him for...






Click to expand...

He looks a real sweetie. 

I agree with you. Robin's breeder had him advertised for a nominal fee, she had turned down a few other people before us as she didn't feel they were right for him. We chatted for a couple of hours in his stable discussing what we wanted to do with him (essentially a companion for B), showing and generally seeing the world. Cash exchanged hands and his breeder insisted on delivering him, to see where he was going.


----------



## IrishMilo (17 January 2022)

dorsetladette said:



			He looks a real sweetie.
		
Click to expand...




silv said:



			I agree, what an absolute cutie!!!!!
		
Click to expand...




cauda equina said:



			That face!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I'm really fond of him already!


----------



## WaterySun852 (17 January 2022)

He's gorgeous 😍 best of luck with him IM. I paid 850 for my ex racer 6 months ago, only issue was a sarcoid which shrivelled up and dropped off a month or so after landing with me. I'd happily pay 250 for the horse in the ad I posted and would probably pay the extra for his rugs and I will admit I am sorely tempted but I'm a skinflint and still think 700 is too dear


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (2 February 2022)

Just seen this one

"I’m looking for someone who’s interested and has a love for horses to come and help with some hands on work with my two horses and possibly ride. I have a thoroughbred X mare and a 2 year old filly. (Mother and daughter) Filly turns 3 in March and I am aiming to lightly back my youngster this year as soon as the weather turns.
I am looking for someone who is experienced in dealing with highly strung, spooky horses and someone who is not frightened to get involved. Both horses can be quick on their feet so you need to be able to move and think one step ahead. You must have experience in dealing and training youngsters and preferably someone who doesn’t have children who can put in the time to help as I can’t train and back on my own.
Driving is an essential.

This is an advert for someone who generally wants to get involved and be hands on with horses for fun. NO MONEYS are involved.
Both my mares are lovely and are characters so if anyone is interested then please pm me.
Yard located on -----------------.
Genuine people please, no times wasters.
Pictures are of both my girls 💕"

I have no words. I really hope I'm misinterpreting it somehow!


----------



## stangs (2 February 2022)

It sounded like a decent option for someone who misses being involved with breaking but currently doesn’t have that opportunity, especially as this is free. 

But vv makes one wonder exactly how many days and hours they expect someone to put in


Snail said:



			someone who doesn’t have children who can put in the time to help as I can’t train and back on my own.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## LaurenBay (2 February 2022)

I saw a recent advert recently for a share and it stated that you absolutely cannot have children and cannot be a smoker.


----------



## Snowfilly (2 February 2022)

LaurenBay said:



			I saw a recent advert recently for a share and it stated that you absolutely cannot have children and cannot be a smoker.
		
Click to expand...

I’ll give them the non smoker bit, I hate the smell and wouldn’t want anyone who smelt even vaguely of it near my horses / tack / yard because it lingers.

Kids is a bit of an odd one, I guess they think people without are more reliable?


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (2 February 2022)

I think not wanting smokers is fair enough. 

Kids is weird but maybe justified. E.g. what if someone has had multiple miscarriages/lost their own child or something and finds it upsetting, or is concerned about insurance claims if an accident were to occur with a child on their land.
 It's not an unreasonable request IMO.


----------



## conniegirl (2 February 2022)

Snail said:



			I think not wanting smokers is fair enough.

Kids is weird but maybe justified. E.g. what if someone has had multiple miscarriages/lost their own child or something and finds it upsetting, or is concerned about insurance claims if an accident were to occur with a child on their land.
It's not an unreasonable request IMO.
		
Click to expand...

But surely tou could just ask them never to bring their kids to the yard?

we have a lady on our yard who has 6 kids, I’ve never seen one of them as she never brings them to the yard. The yard is “her” space and she wants to keep it that way


----------



## chaps89 (2 February 2022)

I guess the kids thing is a reliability issue - what happens in school holidays when they’re off or what if they’re off sick on the day sharer is due to ride etc?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (2 February 2022)

conniegirl said:



			But surely tou could just ask them never to bring their kids to the yard?

we have a lady on our yard who has 6 kids, I’ve never seen one of them as she never brings them to the yard. The yard is “her” space and she wants to keep it that way
		
Click to expand...

In the last few years when I've taken temporary summer liveries,  I've ensured they know before even coming to view, that my yard is off limits to under 18s and also that visitors/friends of liveries were only welcome by pre arranged notice.
I cannot be doing with any (to me) irritations or car cluttering etc in my own yard.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (2 February 2022)

stangs said:



			It sounded like a decent option for someone who misses being involved with breaking but currently doesn’t have that opportunity, especially as this is free.

But vv makes one wonder exactly how many days and hours they expect someone to put in
		
Click to expand...

I agree with your last point, about that it sounds like they not only want someone preferably child free, without potentially with lots of spare time to spend on this person's horses. 

But I presumed that most horsey people with real experience of breaking in horses, especially experience enough to safely break in highly strung, spooky horses, would expect to get paid for their work, and definitely not having to pay for it. So to me, this owner's whole It's for free argument falls a bit flat.

I suspect that the most likely horsey person to live within reasonable daily commute distance is someone wanting to get experience in breaking in horses. Which might be what the owner class as time wasters.


----------



## Schollym (3 February 2022)

NellRosk said:



			People who 'rescue' horses then post asking for rugs/ tack etc making out like they're some kind of martyr :rolleyes3: ermm if you can't afford to look after the horse you've just acquired then why have you got it!
		
Click to expand...

We have a local woman who claims to rescue horses and is looking for various donations, she sells on the rescues, leaves colts running with the mares and has a clause in her sales contracts that if the mare is pregnant she still owns it and needs it returning after weaning. There is also a significant campaign trying to highlight the issues with her ‘rescues’ . Really need legislation to control ‘rescue‘ organisations.


----------



## GreyMane (6 February 2022)

Not from FB (I'm not on it)

£1000 for a "field companion" TB, who is retired at 5 with various musculo-skeletal problems, is food aggressive, "a little angry" when rugged, sensitive to groom, never been clipped, bites at times, and to seal the deal _"He is a dominant horse and has I have never put him in a field with another horse so will have to be slowly entroduced to field mate" _(sic). So not really a field companion at the moment, then.  Offered by someone who's got an "unbreakable bond" with him. 😔 ...and he's one of the "better behaved" horses on the yard 😶

https://www.horsemart.co.uk/field-c...experienced-home-only-/Horses-for-Loan/638470


----------



## stangs (6 February 2022)

GreyMane said:



			Not from FB (I'm not on it)

£1000 for a "field companion" TB, who is retired at 5 with various musculo-skeletal problems, is food aggressive, "a little angry" when rugged, sensitive to groom, never been clipped, bites at times, and to seal the deal _"He is a dominant horse and has I have never put him in a field with another horse so will have to be slowly entroduced to field mate" _(sic). So not really a field companion at the moment, then.  Offered by someone who's got an "unbreakable bond" with him. 😔 ...and he's one of the "better behaved" horses on the yard 😶

https://www.horsemart.co.uk/field-c...experienced-home-only-/Horses-for-Loan/638470

Click to expand...

One wonders what exactly would be the right home for a horse like that. Sounds like there's more problems (mental and physical) than the diagnosed musculoskeletal issues.


----------



## exracehorse (6 February 2022)

GreyMane said:



			Not from FB (I'm not on it)

£1000 for a "field companion" TB, who is retired at 5 with various musculo-skeletal problems, is food aggressive, "a little angry" when rugged, sensitive to groom, never been clipped, bites at times, and to seal the deal _"He is a dominant horse and has I have never put him in a field with another horse so will have to be slowly entroduced to field mate" _(sic). So not really a field companion at the moment, then.  Offered by someone who's got an "unbreakable bond" with him. 😔 ...and he's one of the "better behaved" horses on the yard 😶

https://www.horsemart.co.uk/field-c...experienced-home-only-/Horses-for-Loan/638470

Click to expand...

 that’s my neck of the woods. Who would hand over 1k for a walking vet bill. And sounds a grumpy sod that bites


----------



## Pinkvboots (6 February 2022)

Omg those squirrels are gross 😝 and I can't believe the using the heads for golf bit surely not.


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (6 February 2022)

Pinkvboots said:



			Omg those squirrels are gross 😝 and I can't believe the using the heads for golf bit surely not.
		
Click to expand...

apparently it is true  🤮

Manchester sisters turn dead squirrels into stationary holders (themanc.com)

frankly I was really hoping it was satire ....


----------



## Pinkvboots (6 February 2022)

Snail said:



			apparently it is true  🤮

Manchester sisters turn dead squirrels into stationary holders (themanc.com)

frankly I was really hoping it was satire ....
		
Click to expand...

Yuk I certainly don't want one.


----------



## WaterySun852 (6 February 2022)

GreyMane said:



			Not from FB (I'm not on it)

£1000 for a "field companion" TB, who is retired at 5 with various musculo-skeletal problems, is food aggressive, "a little angry" when rugged, sensitive to groom, never been clipped, bites at times, and to seal the deal _"He is a dominant horse and has I have never put him in a field with another horse so will have to be slowly entroduced to field mate" _(sic). So not really a field companion at the moment, then.  Offered by someone who's got an "unbreakable bond" with him. 😔 ...and he's one of the "better behaved" horses on the yard 😶

https://www.horsemart.co.uk/field-c...experienced-home-only-/Horses-for-Loan/638470

Click to expand...

😱😱😱 have they accidentally put an extra zero on the price tag 💸


----------



## Hollychops (14 February 2022)

Just seen on FB:

Hi, not sure if this is a thing but looking for a freelance rider that maybe has their own lorry that could take my youngster out and about to get used to travelling and also new arenas??!

I could understand, ‘Anyone happy to let me tag along, I will pay my way/horse is good loader etc’ but not ‘Someone take my horse to places for me’. Or is it just me that sees it that way?


----------



## Pippity (14 February 2022)

Hollychops said:



			Just seen on FB:

Hi, not sure if this is a thing but looking for a freelance rider that maybe has their own lorry that could take my youngster out and about to get used to travelling and also new arenas??!

I could understand, ‘Anyone happy to let me tag along, I will pay my way/horse is good loader etc’ but not ‘Someone take my horse to places for me’. Or is it just me that sees it that way?
		
Click to expand...

They say they're looking for a freelance rider, not a sharer/loaner, so it sounds like they want to pay someone to introduce their horse to new experiences? Sounds perfectly reasonable to me.


----------



## Gloi (14 February 2022)

One on FB today to serve as a warning

Person has recently bought a pony which vet now says only suitable for companion. 
Trying to get money back but don't have sellers details so are offering it for loan.
Commenters are saying use her for breeding.


----------



## EventingMum (14 February 2022)

On Facebook today accompanied by a very fuzzy photo in which she certainly looked like an old lady. It annoys me that someone states she should be retired but is not ensuring her future and no doubt making some money at the same time. I agree with those who say not to advertise for free but this doesn't sit well with me.

"No nasty comments please..I'm just trying to find her a kind 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 with someone who wants to hack a bit on a safe horse. She's 25yo and 15.2h in excellent condition and very very quiet. A 7yo girl rode her last summer holidays. In an ideal world she would be retired where she has been all her life but I am hoping someone here can offer her a loving future. We all know with better diets, veterinary care and dental care, older horses can have a good quality of life for many years.
She is registered Irish Draught and has a fantastic pedigree.
No stable vices and just a sweetheart.
Based in Ireland with transport available
1 1
	
	
		
		
	


	








"


----------



## silv (14 February 2022)

EventingMum said:



			On Facebook today accompanied by a very fuzzy photo in which she certainly looked like an old lady. It annoys me that someone states she should be retired but is not ensuring her future and no doubt making some money at the same time. I agree with those who say not to advertise for free but this doesn't sit well with me.

"No nasty comments please..I'm just trying to find her a kind 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 with someone who wants to hack a bit on a safe horse. She's 25yo and 15.2h in excellent condition and very very quiet. A 7yo girl rode her last summer holidays. In an ideal world she would be retired where she has been all her life but I am hoping someone here can offer her a loving future. We all know with better diets, veterinary care and dental care, older horses can have a good quality of life for many years.
She is registered Irish Draught and has a fantastic pedigree.
No stable vices and just a sweetheart.
Based in Ireland with transport available
1 1
	
	
		
		
	


	








"
		
Click to expand...

I know, I hate to see this also. I always feel like replying, "if you cannot be arsed to give your horse the retirement she deserves why do you think anyone else will"


----------



## Ceifer (15 February 2022)

There’s a strangely worded ad on a local Facebook horse group that is repeatedly put up by a woman wanting a retired horse/companion but the ad starts off by her saying she’s not a scammer, people have bullied her, been mean to her, she doesn’t want sympathy she just wants a retired horse that’s not a rescue and to help people.
Nobody appears to ever reply on any of these adverts so unless people are privately messaging her abuse it all
Just come across as a bit weird.


----------



## AntiPuck (15 February 2022)

Ceifer said:



			There’s a strangely worded ad on a local Facebook horse group that is repeatedly put up by a woman wanting a retired horse/companion but the ad starts off by her saying she’s not a scammer, people have bullied her, been mean to her, she doesn’t want sympathy she just wants a retired horse that’s not a rescue and to help people.
Nobody appears to ever reply on any of these adverts so unless people are privately messaging her abuse it all
Just come across as a bit weird.
		
Click to expand...

I think I have seen the very same person doing this, multiple times! 

Tell me you're missing a few screws without telling me that you're missing a few screws... 🤯

Very, very strange.


----------



## Ceifer (15 February 2022)

AntiPuck said:



			I think I have seen the very same person doing this, multiple times!

Tell me you're missing a few screws without telling me that you're missing a few screws... 🤯

Very, very strange.
		
Click to expand...

I’m glad I’m not the only person who thinks this. It’s very sad I guess ☹️


----------



## abbijay (15 February 2022)

Ceifer said:



			There’s a strangely worded ad on a local Facebook horse group that is repeatedly put up by a woman wanting a retired horse/companion but the ad starts off by her saying she’s not a scammer, people have bullied her, been mean to her, she doesn’t want sympathy she just wants a retired horse that’s not a rescue and to help people.
Nobody appears to ever reply on any of these adverts so unless people are privately messaging her abuse it all
Just come across as a bit weird.
		
Click to expand...

You are obviously in my neck of the woods as I see this regularly too. 
It's the "don't be mean to me about this" that I don't understand and "Looking for the impossible [insert a million dramatic emojis]
Also, we have no FB friends in common despite her running a local doggy day care business and having horses. I would have expected at least one mutual.
I'm now wondering if she actually is local or not... Or just a lonely soul posting in groups. 
I actual have a retired horse who lives out year round. I might enquire about the prospect of moving him...


----------



## teddypops (15 February 2022)

Ceifer said:



			There’s a strangely worded ad on a local Facebook horse group that is repeatedly put up by a woman wanting a retired horse/companion but the ad starts off by her saying she’s not a scammer, people have bullied her, been mean to her, she doesn’t want sympathy she just wants a retired horse that’s not a rescue and to help people.
Nobody appears to ever reply on any of these adverts so unless people are privately messaging her abuse it all
Just come across as a bit weird.
		
Click to expand...

She has posted multiple ads on every single horse Facebook group but each one is different but when people question her she is rude and blocks them.


----------



## AntiPuck (15 February 2022)

Ceifer said:



			I’m glad I’m not the only person who thinks this. It’s very sad I guess ☹️
		
Click to expand...

It really is, I wonder if she's doing it to get some attention or social interaction. Something isn't right, either way.


----------



## chaps89 (15 February 2022)

Saw this one today, can’t copy and paste the text so apologies for the screenshots but wow. I know times are hard but it seems optimistic!


----------



## My_old_warmblood (15 February 2022)

Snowfilly said:



			I’ll give them the non smoker bit, I hate the smell and wouldn’t want anyone who smelt even vaguely of it near my horses / tack / yard because it lingers.

Kids is a bit of an odd one, I guess they think people without are more reliable?
		
Click to expand...

Nope- I wouldn’t want children involved in a share with my horse. If they got hurt it could be pinned on me


----------



## My_old_warmblood (15 February 2022)

Ceifer said:



			There’s a strangely worded ad on a local Facebook horse group that is repeatedly put up by a woman wanting a retired horse/companion but the ad starts off by her saying she’s not a scammer, people have bullied her, been mean to her, she doesn’t want sympathy she just wants a retired horse that’s not a rescue and to help people.
Nobody appears to ever reply on any of these adverts so unless people are privately messaging her abuse it all
Just come across as a bit weird.
		
Click to expand...

Can you copy and paste it/ screen shot for us? Sounds familiar but can’t place it


----------



## WaterySun852 (15 February 2022)

chaps89 said:



			Saw this one today, can’t copy and paste the text so apologies for the screenshots but wow. I know times are hard but it seems optimistic!

View attachment 87536


View attachment 87537

Click to expand...

12.5hh 😱


----------



## Nicnac (15 February 2022)

chaps89 said:



			Saw this one today, can’t copy and paste the text so apologies for the screenshots but wow. I know times are hard but it seems optimistic!
		
Click to expand...

Poor pony if she actually exists.  So 13.1hh I assume but then assume makes an ass of u and me.  I do despair.


----------



## teddypops (15 February 2022)

Nicnac said:



			Poor pony if she actually exists.  So 13.1hh I assume but then assume makes an ass of u and me.  I do despair.
		
Click to expand...

Or 12 1/2hh so 12.2?


----------



## smolmaus (15 February 2022)

"15.2 isn't small... let me read that again........ oh no"


----------



## abbijay (15 February 2022)

My_old_warmblood said:



			Can you copy and paste it/ screen shot for us? Sounds familiar but can’t place it
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Ceifer (15 February 2022)

abbijay said:



View attachment 87550
View attachment 87551

Click to expand...

That’s the person but a slightly different advert. I can’t find the ad I saw earlier. If I find it I’ll put it on.


----------



## abbijay (15 February 2022)

Ceifer said:



			That’s the person but a slightly different advert. I can’t find the ad I saw earlier. If I find it I’ll put it on.
		
Click to expand...

She's posted a few over the last 6-9 months. She also posted asking for someone to lend her a box/trailer to collect a horse but didn't exactly thank us for suggesting local hire firms.


----------



## Rosemary28 (15 February 2022)

abbijay said:



			She's posted a few over the last 6-9 months. She also posted asking for someone to lend her a box/trailer to collect a horse but didn't exactly thank us for suggesting local hire firms.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I've seen that one a lot, I can't quite work out what's going on!


----------



## bouncing_ball (15 February 2022)

EventingMum said:



			On Facebook today accompanied by a very fuzzy photo in which she certainly looked like an old lady. It annoys me that someone states she should be retired but is not ensuring her future and no doubt making some money at the same time. I agree with those who say not to advertise for free but this doesn't sit well with me.

"No nasty comments please..I'm just trying to find her a kind 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 with someone who wants to hack a bit on a safe horse. She's 25yo and 15.2h in excellent condition and very very quiet. A 7yo girl rode her last summer holidays. In an ideal world she would be retired where she has been all her life but I am hoping someone here can offer her a loving future. We all know with better diets, veterinary care and dental care, older horses can have a good quality of life for many years.
She is registered Irish Draught and has a fantastic pedigree.
No stable vices and just a sweetheart.
Based in Ireland with transport available
1 1
	
	
		
		
	


	








"
		
Click to expand...

this reads as the poster really doesn’t want to do it but is being made / circumstances dictate. Might be not their horse / loss of land Etc.


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (15 February 2022)

bouncing_ball said:



			this reads as the poster really doesn’t want to do it but is being made / circumstances dictate. Might be not their horse / loss of land Etc.
		
Click to expand...


I wish I had the money for that  ID mare. I would love her for in-walk hacks and loooooong grooming sessions and just a lot of love and care in her dotage. Can't though, especially as my delightful little shit of an appaloosa gave us another lovely vets bill on sunday.


----------



## I'm Dun (15 February 2022)

AntiPuck said:



			It really is, I wonder if she's doing it to get some attention or social interaction. Something isn't right, either way.
		
Click to expand...

I messaged her out of curiosity and neither a 3yr old highland, a later teens cob or a tb were suitable so I dont think its a genuine offer.


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (15 February 2022)

apparently she's been banned from the quality horses & ponies uk page for getting nasty when people DM'd her offering unridden companions. sort of assuming she's after a free rideable horse?


----------



## stangs (15 February 2022)

Not from FB, but just saw an ad for a share horse. Bog standard happy hacker, looking for 2/3 days a week, sharer to do some yard duties as well, going for...

get this...

50 quid a *day*


----------



## View (15 February 2022)

stangs said:



			Not from FB, but just saw an ad for a share horse. Bog standard happy hacker, looking for 2/3 days a week, sharer to do some yard duties as well, going for...

get this...

50 quid a *day*

Click to expand...

😱😱😱😱


----------



## bouncing_ball (15 February 2022)

stangs said:



			Not from FB, but just saw an ad for a share horse. Bog standard happy hacker, looking for 2/3 days a week, sharer to do some yard duties as well, going for...

get this...

50 quid a *day*

Click to expand...

Hope that was truly amazing hacking country!


----------



## Ceifer (16 February 2022)

Knew it’d reappear at some stage on my feed


----------



## xDundryx (16 February 2022)

Do you reckon she's on the forum and read this hence the FB post...


----------



## xDundryx (16 February 2022)

She's also posted this on 9th looking for a ridden horse or Companion, height specific. Odd.


----------



## Ceifer (16 February 2022)

xDundryx said:



			Do you reckon she's on the forum and read this hence the FB post...
		
Click to expand...

She maybe on the forum I guess. But that advert has been circulating on fb for months.


----------



## nagblagger (16 February 2022)

"xDundryx, post: Do you reckon she's on the forum and read this hence the FB post...

I think she must be - very odd set-up, i wouldn't trust her with one of mine!


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (16 February 2022)

I messaged her earlier out of curiosity asking if she was still looking for a loan -

'Depends what you have.'
'16hh, 20yo TB gelding, unridden companion.'
'Thanks x' - then it changed to This person is unavailable on messenger.

All very odd, really can't work out what is going on.


----------



## LaurenBay (17 February 2022)

Someone advertised yesterday wanting a sharer, chores to be included  - all sounds good. Horse lives with one other and you will be responsible for doing chores for that Horse too, oh and you have to pay too.


----------



## Sleipnir (17 February 2022)

I'm selling a brand new bridle I only tried on 2 times to understand it's too small. Pictures of the ad clearly show a shiny new bridle and the text also states it. Somebody messages me and asked if I was willing to swap my bridle to another one instead of selling it.

Why not, I thought, if the bridle they're offering is similar in quality, new or almost new and the right size, so I asked for pictures.

Got sent pics of an old, dirty bridle with a torn cheeckstrap and multiple nicks & scuffs. Yeah, thanks, but no thanks - that didn't seem like a fair deal at all.


----------



## Annagain (17 February 2022)

If both horses are retired, why do they need a companion? Surely neither of them goes anywhere and if one has to have the farrier or vet, the other can come in with them and just stand there if necessary? It doesn't really make sense.


----------



## dorsetladette (17 February 2022)

not on FB, but a friend of mine has taken a young couple under her wing. They had 1 mini cob which was kept in a field with others. The field owner wasn't being fair with them and getting cross when they fed hay etc. So my friend found them a couple of options a field next to others or a little sole use yard and grazing. They chose the later, not really suitable for a pony on its own, so they went out and bought a youngster to keep mini cob (a filly) company. The youngster is a colt! They now have a 3yr old filly and an 8month old colt in the same field - I'm cringing as friend is telling me this. Anyway roll on 2 weeks - they have decided they now want to save for a house and want to sell both ponies. The poor colt is on its 3 home already and the filly doesn't know if she's coming or going. Looks like they have found a home for filly so now colt is going to be left on his own at 8months old after only been in his new home 2/3 weeks. They've asked friend to deliver the filly but don't want to give fuel money as she's a friend and should be doing them a favour.

Some people are just not fit to have animals or friends sometimes!


----------



## Hanno Verian (17 February 2022)

LaurenBay said:



			Someone advertised yesterday wanting a sharer, chores to be included  - all sounds good. Horse lives with one other and you will be responsible for doing chores for that Horse too, oh and you have to pay too.
		
Click to expand...

Does she want to charge bystanders for viewing her horse when she hacks out as well...


----------



## Berpisc (17 February 2022)

dorsetladette said:



			not on FB, but a friend of mine has taken a young couple under her wing. They had 1 mini cob which was kept in a field with others. The field owner wasn't being fair with them and getting cross when they fed hay etc. So my friend found them a couple of options a field next to others or a little sole use yard and grazing. They chose the later, not really suitable for a pony on its own, so they went out and bought a youngster to keep mini cob (a filly) company. The youngster is a colt! They now have a 3yr old filly and an 8month old colt in the same field - I'm cringing as friend is telling me this. Anyway roll on 2 weeks - they have decided they now want to save for a house and want to sell both ponies. The poor colt is on its 3 home already and the filly doesn't know if she's coming or going. Looks like they have found a home for filly so now colt is going to be left on his own at 8months old after only been in his new home 2/3 weeks. They've asked friend to deliver the filly but don't want to give fuel money as she's a friend and should be doing them a favour.

Some people are just not fit to have animals or friends sometimes!
		
Click to expand...

Bloody Hell...


----------



## Vodkagirly (17 February 2022)

Hi I'm xxx and looking for a new home, I've injured my leg and need some time off or box rest, but my stable is too small and my dad is struggling for time due to personal reasons. If you could give me the time and care I need please message me, please only messages if you are interested and located in xxx thank you

No details about height, age, personality,  injury just needs a new home 😞


----------



## Griffin (18 February 2022)

Vodkagirly said:



			Hi I'm xxx and looking for a new home, I've injured my leg and need some time off or box rest, but my stable is too small and my dad is struggling for time due to personal reasons. If you could give me the time and care I need please message me, please only messages if you are interested and located in xxx thank you

No details about height, age, personality,  injury just needs a new home 😞
		
Click to expand...

That is so sad, that poor horse


----------



## abbijay (18 February 2022)

Vodkagirly said:



			Hi I'm xxx and looking for a new home, I've injured my leg and need some time off or box rest, but my stable is too small and my dad is struggling for time due to personal reasons. If you could give me the time and care I need please message me, please only messages if you are interested and located in xxx thank you

No details about height, age, personality,  injury just needs a new home 😞
		
Click to expand...

Saw that one, decided not to give him my opinion.


----------



## abbijay (18 February 2022)

I shared a post about the virtues of Riding School Ponies and why they are so important and we shouldn't refer to them as "just" riding school ponies. I said that my first came from a riding school and how valuable he was in teaching me. 
On jumps the owner of the riding school I bought him from going beserk that I am running down their methods and belittling what they do. Literally the opposite of what I was doing!


----------



## Surbie (18 February 2022)

abbijay said:



			I shared a post about the virtues of Riding School Ponies and why they are so important and we shouldn't refer to them as "just" riding school ponies. I said that my first came from a riding school and how valuable he was in teaching me.
On jumps the owner of the riding school I bought him from going beserk that I am running down their methods and belittling what they do. Literally the opposite of what I was doing!
		
Click to expand...

I saw that. They must have both got out of bed the wrong side AND misread your post.


----------



## nagblagger (18 February 2022)

[QUOTE"Vodkagirly, post Hi I'm xxx and looking for a new home, I've injured my leg and need some time off or box rest, but my stable is too small and my dad is struggling for time due to personal reasons. If you could give me the time and care I need please message me, please only messages if you are interested and located in xxx thank you

No details about height, age, personality,  injury just needs a new home 😞[/QUOTE]

I would have been so tempted, i'm a sucker for a sob story, that's why i have so many field ornaments. i'm glad i don't know where it is - and don't tell me!


----------



## Vodkagirly (20 February 2022)

How much is a hireling these days?

i’m thinking about going on a hunt this weekend(26th feb) 
i would be looking for a 16.1-18.3hh, can hunt and won’t refuse as this is my first hunt, please be near south yorkshire as i would like to try before the hunt to make sure i like the way they move, nothing too strong, breed preferably thoroughbred, irish sport, warmblood etc, any age if they are a natural hunting horse, gelding or mare

ABOUT ME: 
i am nearly 15 
5’7 
intermediate rider 
medium weight i would say 
i know how to tack up and clean tack so no need to worry about dirty tack afterwards 

PRICE : 
i would pay up to £15 to rent your horse for the hunt


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 February 2022)

Oh boy! Up to £15... talk about living in a dream world.


----------



## Ambers Echo (20 February 2022)

18.3!!!
But they know how to clean tack so that’s ok then.


----------



## Cloball (20 February 2022)

But not 16hands or 19hands because that would be silly.


----------



## Chuffy99 (20 February 2022)

Delivered to the meet and collected at the end of the day as well please 🤣


----------



## bouncing_ball (20 February 2022)

Vodkagirly said:



			How much is a hireling these days?

i’m thinking about going on a hunt this weekend(26th feb)
i would be looking for a 16.1-18.3hh, can hunt and won’t refuse as this is my first hunt, please be near south yorkshire as i would like to try before the hunt to make sure i like the way they move, nothing too strong, breed preferably thoroughbred, irish sport, warmblood etc, any age if they are a natural hunting horse, gelding or mare

ABOUT ME:
i am nearly 15
5’7
intermediate rider
medium weight i would say
i know how to tack up and clean tack so no need to worry about dirty tack afterwards

PRICE :
i would pay up to £15 to rent your horse for the hunt
		
Click to expand...

I think a good hireling, plaited and delivered to the meet is about £100-£200!


----------



## Regandal (20 February 2022)

Vodkagirly said:



			How much is a hireling these days?

i’m thinking about going on a hunt this weekend(26th feb)
i would be looking for a 16.1-18.3hh, can hunt and won’t refuse as this is my first hunt, please be near south yorkshire as i would like to try before the hunt to make sure i like the way they move, nothing too strong, breed preferably thoroughbred, irish sport, warmblood etc, any age if they are a natural hunting horse, gelding or mare

ABOUT ME:
i am nearly 15
5’7
intermediate rider
medium weight i would say
i know how to tack up and clean tack so no need to worry about dirty tack afterwards

PRICE :
i would pay up to £15 to rent your horse for the hunt
		
Click to expand...

Dear Lord!  Please tell me that she got ‘appropriate’ replies! 😁


----------



## AntiPuck (20 February 2022)

Vodkagirly said:



			How much is a hireling these days?

i’m thinking about going on a hunt this weekend(26th feb)
i would be looking for a 16.1-18.3hh, can hunt and won’t refuse as this is my first hunt, please be near south yorkshire as i would like to try before the hunt to make sure i like the way they move, nothing too strong, breed preferably thoroughbred, irish sport, warmblood etc, any age if they are a natural hunting horse, gelding or mare

ABOUT ME:
i am nearly 15
5’7
intermediate rider
medium weight i would say
i know how to tack up and clean tack so no need to worry about dirty tack afterwards

PRICE :
i would pay up to £15 to rent your horse for the hunt
		
Click to expand...

C'mon, did someone here write this one just for this thread 😁


----------



## Melody Grey (20 February 2022)

LaurenBay said:



			I saw a recent advert recently for a share and it stated that you absolutely cannot have children and cannot be a smoker.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, you absolutely don’t want your horse taking up smoking. Imagine the cost and fire risk!!


----------



## Melody Grey (20 February 2022)

Saw a good ‘un today: Livery wanted, must be close to x loca upon, have a school etc.....for two ponies to share a stable.

I’m aware that can be a thing, but don’t know of any yards that would willingly offer this missing an opportunity to double their rent from two ponies!


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (20 February 2022)

Melody Grey said:



			Saw a good ‘un today: Livery wanted, must be close to x loca upon, have a school etc.....for two ponies to share a stable.

I’m aware that can be a thing, but don’t know of any yards that would willingly offer this missing an opportunity to double their rent from two ponies!
		
Click to expand...

errr, in all fairness, we've specifically sought a yard that would let us do that for two shetlands before because one of them box walked without his friend in with him.  Never had a yard say no you can't do that and must pay for two stables, even if they didn't advertise stables for sharing.


----------



## Sossigpoker (20 February 2022)

Melody Grey said:



			Saw a good ‘un today: Livery wanted, must be close to x loca upon, have a school etc.....for two ponies to share a stable.

I’m aware that can be a thing, but don’t know of any yards that would willingly offer this missing an opportunity to double their rent from two ponies!
		
Click to expand...

My yard has ponies sharing stables. It's quite common if you have little ones that are good buddies.


----------



## Redcow-hat (28 February 2022)

Saw one today. 13.3 cob for part loan. Been out of work for the best part of a year and therefore had bolted and bucked with last rider. Strong to handle. Needs restarting. Chores and financial contribution required 

Are they having a laugh?!


----------



## usaequestrian (28 February 2022)

3yo, spirited, needs training, but Sweet and SAFE FOR CHILDREN? 
I can't believe people sometimes.


----------



## Pinkvboots (1 March 2022)

Some of these are hilarious 😂


----------



## exracehorse (9 March 2022)

❤️LOAN❤️

14.2 cob, 2yo gelding for Full loanto move yards - I’m looking for someone to loan him for 8 months. a he’s good in mixed herds and very good - friendly with people, hopefully looking for him to jus live out on some grass but he does behave in the stable aswell, make a great companion/ horse to fuss with till he’s old enough to b broken. ……..  so basically owner wants free livery for her two year old and in 8 months time when he’s 3, she’ll have him back.


----------



## Snowfilly (9 March 2022)

exracehorse said:



			❤️LOAN❤️

14.2 cob, 2yo gelding for Full loanto move yards - I’m looking for someone to loan him for 8 months. a he’s good in mixed herds and very good - friendly with people, hopefully looking for him to jus live out on some grass but he does behave in the stable aswell, make a great companion/ horse to fuss with till he’s old enough to b broken. ……..  so basically owner wants free livery for her two year old and in 8 months time when he’s 3, she’ll have him back.
		
Click to expand...

If I had a solitary youngster, I’d go after that one. Babies need other babies around and it’s cheaper to borrow than buy!


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (22 March 2022)

Just seen a funny one, on a post asking for a rough idea of the cost to get a cryptorchid castrated:

"Same as any other Colt, not sure colour makes a difference."

😂😂😂😂😂 Not cheeky or ridiculous but I giggled anyway.


----------



## ester (22 March 2022)

I need to know what colour they think that is. . .


----------



## Sossigpoker (22 March 2022)

ester said:



			I need to know what colour they think that is. . .
		
Click to expand...

Orchid colour? 🤣


----------



## Melody Grey (23 March 2022)

there’s a couple of interesting ads in my Facebook this week;

1. Mare for loan due to owner going to university in the autumn. Currently competing and expects loaner to continue this....whilst being put in foal  imminently, though expected to carry on ‘until she tells us she can’t’. 

2. A Connie for sale that’s so obese you can’t even tell what breed it is 🤦‍♀️


----------



## stangs (23 March 2022)

Melody Grey said:



1. Mare for loan due to owner going to university in the autumn. Currently competing and expects loaner to continue this....whilst being put in foal imminently, though expected to carry on ‘until she tells us she can’t’. 

Click to expand...

Ridiculous. I saw one in foal mare being sold as suitable for novice home. So in a few months you'll have a novice with a foal... One does wonder what exactly the target market for such horses are. It's like people are putting in them in foal for fun.


----------



## Sossigpoker (23 March 2022)

Seen a number of posts from yards offering work and accommodation for Ukrainian refugees.
Nothing wrong with offering work , it is just the sense that these yards are motivated by labour that basically can't say no once they're there , rather than being motivated by helping.
Some of them are worded a bit like "offering accommodation in exchange for work ".
The refugees are likely to be bewildered, shocked,  possibly traumatised , yet some people are only thinking of whats in it it for them !


----------



## Berpisc (23 March 2022)

Yes that does not sound a good prospect does it?


Sossigpoker said:



			Seen a number of posts from yards offering work and accommodation for Ukrainian refugees.
Nothing wrong with offering work , it is just the sense that these yards are motivated by labour that basically can't say no once they're there , rather than being motivated by helping.
Some of them are worded a bit like "offering accommodation in exchange for work ".
The refugees are likely to be bewildered, shocked,  possibly traumatised , yet some people are only thinking of whats in it it for them !
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Cloball (23 March 2022)

Ah yes sanctioned human trafficking for work? What a heartless way to get around labour laws surely it is illegal!?


Berpisc said:



			Yes that does not sound a good prospect does it?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## nagblagger (23 March 2022)

[QUOTE="Cowrie, post:  member: ]Just seen a funny one, on a post asking for a rough idea of the cost to get a cryptorchid castrated:

"Same as any other Colt, not sure colour makes a difference."

😂😂😂😂😂 Not cheeky or ridiculous but I giggled anyway.[/QUOTE]

Isn't a cryptorchid when one of the balls hasn't desended, so will cost more??


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (23 March 2022)

nagblagger said:



			[QUOTE="Cowrie, post:  member: ]Just seen a funny one, on a post asking for a rough idea of the cost to get a cryptorchid castrated:

"Same as any other Colt, not sure colour makes a difference."

😂😂😂😂😂 Not cheeky or ridiculous but I giggled anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't a cryptorchid when one of the balls hasn't desended, so will cost more??[/QUOTE]

Yup, that's the point lol. The commenter thought it was a colour of horse!


----------



## nagblagger (23 March 2022)

Oh...just reread the post !!! i'm a bit slow today..


----------



## Penny Less (23 March 2022)

Just noticed this thread has had well over a million viewings now !


----------



## Julie Ole Girl (23 March 2022)

Somebody posted recently that they were giving their mountain of a muck heap away for Free!.. Er you need to pay.


----------



## Cragrat (23 March 2022)

Julie Ole Girl said:



			Somebody posted recently that they were giving their mountain of a muck heap away for Free!.. Er you need to pay.
		
Click to expand...

With the price of fert now,  a muck heap is probably quite valuable....if you can afford the deseil to spread it!


----------



## rabatsa (24 March 2022)

Cragrat said:



			With the price of fert now,  a muck heap is probably quite valuable....if you can afford the deseil to spread it!
		
Click to expand...

Only if it is very well rotted and there is no moxydectin wormer in any of the muck.  Farmers are unlikely to be interested as horse muck has a reputation for having a lot of weed seeds and the use of the moxydectin wormer killing the good bugs in the soil.


----------



## southerncomfort (24 March 2022)

I had a lady come and take 17 sacks!

She approached us as she knows my husband.

Been rotting for 6 mths so perfect for her allotment.


----------



## Durhamchance (24 March 2022)

Melody Grey said:



there’s a couple of interesting ads in my Facebook this week;

2. A Connie for sale that’s so obese you can’t even tell what breed it is 🤦‍♀️

Click to expand...

I saw the connie, I thought it was a fat cob until I read the description


----------



## Melody Grey (24 March 2022)

Durhamchance said:



			I saw the connie, I thought it was a fat cob until I read the description
		
Click to expand...

It’s totally unrecognisable as a Connie.....perhaps it is a fat cob that they want Connie money for?! 🙈


----------



## Trakky14 (24 March 2022)

last week... "2 feral ponies for sale next week, msg me if interested"  literally 20 posts on it within 5 mins, bonkers


----------



## Roxylola (26 March 2022)

Not horse related, but in a local group someone has advertised their patio paving - free to collect to be fair, oh and you'll have to lift them yourself as they're not strong enough.
They're only the little squares they aren't actually heavy, so basically please can someone come lift and take my patio away for free 😆


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (26 March 2022)

One has just popped up - 

Looking for the impossible 👀🐴

Due to lesson price increases at my riding school I can no longer afford frequent lessons. I am a quiet, confident rider who has been riding for 9 years looking to loan/ride a horse once or twice a week. I’m happy to pay a small financial contribution or help with yard duties. I am based in at weekends and have my own transport and based in weekdays. I am used to riding cob types and have previously loaned a forward going cob although, I would be open to anything over 14hh. Please PM me if you have anything suitable and I am happy to send some videos.


----------



## EchoInterrupted (26 March 2022)

I wonder why I've seen this share advertised for months...

£20/week
"she is an 8 year old thoroughbred no riding as she need someone who's gonna give her a lot of love and also training need someone who very experience with horses and know what there doing no under 18+"

AKA pay £20/week to do my yard chores and train my unridable (and from the sounds of it maybe poorly mannered?) horse. To be fair they don't mention yard chores, but the photos indicate DIY (this is an assumption on my part, I admit).

Mayyybee at a stretch it's an off the track thoroughbred that they want help retraining, which could be a fun project for someone experienced who doesn't want/can't have the commitment of having their own at the moment (hens teeth to begin with), but surely at the very least it should be free rather than having to pay...


----------



## EchoInterrupted (26 March 2022)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			One has just popped up -

Looking for the impossible 👀🐴

Due to lesson price increases at my riding school I can no longer afford frequent lessons. I am a quiet, confident rider who has been riding for 9 years looking to loan/ride a horse once or twice a week. I’m happy to pay a small financial contribution or help with yard duties. I am based in at weekends and have my own transport and based in weekdays. I am used to riding cob types and have previously loaned a forward going cob although, I would be open to anything over 14hh. Please PM me if you have anything suitable and I am happy to send some videos.
		
Click to expand...

Tbh I don't really see the issue with this? They've been riding for 9 years, so probably capable of at least regularly hacking out a sensible horse. They're happy to pay a financial contribution and do yard chores, have their own transport, and are mentioning two different locations they are based in, indicating they would be open to sharing in X location during the weekend or Y location during the weekdays depending on where/what might be available. They've done a loan previously and mention extremely few requirements (anything over 14hh). Seems like a sensible sharer to me.

The only "questionable" thing they mention is the price increase at their riding school, but given that most shares are about £15/day and most riding lessons are £40+/hour, they're not wrong that sharing is the more affordable route if you're competent enough to ride on your own and just want some saddle time every week? They specify they wouldn't be able to afford *frequent* (I would interpret this as weekly or so, but who knows) lessons anymore, but don't say they are stopping with lessons entirely.

ETA - cost of living is going up for everyone, I don't think we should judge someone's competency as a sharer based on the fact they are upfront of being priced out of riding at their RS regularly. If they were riding weekly at a RS for say £35/week (low side), but that price has now increased, they could take that £35/week and put it towards one to two days a week share at £15-£20/day? Did I miss something or misunderstand the post (asking honestly, not sassily haha)


----------



## piebaldproblems (26 March 2022)

EchoInterrupted said:



			I wonder why I've seen this share advertised for months...

£20/week
"she is an 8 year old thoroughbred no riding as she need someone who's gonna give her a lot of love and also training need someone who very experience with horses and know what there doing no under 18+"

AKA pay £20/week to do my yard chores and train my unridable (and from the sounds of it maybe poorly mannered?) horse. To be fair they don't mention yard chores, but the photos indicate DIY (this is an assumption on my part, I admit).

Mayyybee at a stretch it's an off the track thoroughbred that they want help retraining, which could be a fun project for someone experienced who doesn't want/can't have the commitment of having their own at the moment (hens teeth to begin with), but surely at the very least it should be free rather than having to pay...
		
Click to expand...

You must be in my area.

That ad confuses me a lot. The pictures don't make the horse look like it's in the best condition, the grammar is poor, the ad's not worded in a way which makes sense as to what they want done with the sore. Feels a novice has ended up with a grossly unsuitable horse.


----------



## Pippity (26 March 2022)

EchoInterrupted said:



			Tbh I don't really see the issue with this? They've been riding for 9 years, so probably capable of at least regularly hacking out a sensible horse. They're happy to pay a financial contribution and do yard chores, have their own transport, and are mentioning two different locations they are based in, indicating they would be open to sharing in X location during the weekend or Y location during the weekdays depending on where/what might be available. They've done a loan previously and mention extremely few requirements (anything over 14hh). Seems like a sensible sharer to me.

The only "questionable" thing they mention is the price increase at their riding school, but given that most shares are about £15/day and most riding lessons are £40+/hour, they're not wrong that sharing is the more affordable route if you're competent enough to ride on your own and just want some saddle time every week? They specify they wouldn't be able to afford *frequent* (I would interpret this as weekly or so, but who knows) lessons anymore, but don't say they are stopping with lessons entirely.

ETA - cost of living is going up for everyone, I don't think we should judge someone's competency as a sharer based on the fact they are upfront of being priced out of riding at their RS regularly. If they were riding weekly at a RS for say £35/week (low side), but that price has now increased, they could take that £35/week and put it towards one to two days a week share at £15-£20/day? Did I miss something or misunderstand the post (asking honestly, not sassily haha)
		
Click to expand...

I'm half-considering a sharer for Blue, and this is the sort of advert I'd respond to.


----------



## exracehorse (26 March 2022)

Melody Grey said:



			It’s totally unrecognisable as a Connie.....perhaps it is a fat cob that they want Connie money for?! 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Is it this Connie ?


----------



## ester (26 March 2022)

I'm with EI, I see no issue with the been at RS for 9 years post.

Roxy I have some heavy (ex council) slabs, they are big squares but I still don't know how they are quite so heavy. I was hoping the ones they brought for the shed would be lighter as smaller.. . not much. I gave up and paid a man to take away the blocks with great big holes in them whose only use could have been to string up for some sort of farmers carry event for a strongman competition. . .


----------



## Melody Grey (26 March 2022)

exracehorse said:



			Is it this Connie ? 
	View attachment 89636

Click to expand...

That be the one!


----------



## EchoInterrupted (27 March 2022)

piebaldproblems said:



			You must be in my area.

That ad confuses me a lot. The pictures don't make the horse look like it's in the best condition, the grammar is poor, the ad's not worded in a way which makes sense as to what they want done with the sore. Feels a novice has ended up with a grossly unsuitable horse.
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly what I got from it as well. The first picture especially is a bit disconcerting/horse doesn't look well. Makes me worry that someone has gotten in over their head and needs but can't afford help.


----------



## ester (27 March 2022)

Melody Grey said:



			That be the one!
		
Click to expand...

A very connie head, just needs to lose about 1/3 of it's bodyweight I reckon.


----------



## OldNag (27 March 2022)

exracehorse said:



			Is it this Connie ? 
	View attachment 89636

Click to expand...

Wow,  that is really overweight.


----------



## Snowfilly (27 March 2022)

Melody Grey said:



			That be the one!
		
Click to expand...

Judging by what I saw at the NPA show I went to recently, it’s in ideal condition to be win it’s class and then stand reverse champion.

Terrible state.


----------



## catembi (27 March 2022)

I saw that Connie as well and was slightly puzzled.  I didn't think that they were supposed to look like that...!


----------



## Melody Grey (27 March 2022)

ester said:



			A very connie head, just needs to lose about 1/3 of it's bodyweight I reckon.
		
Click to expand...

Scope for improvement then!! 🙈


----------



## neddy man (27 March 2022)

Snowfilly said:



			Judging by what I saw at the NPA show I went to recently, it’s in ideal condition to be win it’s class and then stand reverse champion.

Terrible state.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly to many like this,  the judges really need to wake up and mark down overweight horses/ponies.


----------



## chaps89 (27 March 2022)

There’s also the likelihood that once it’s slimmed down, it’s a bit livelier and less saint like too!


----------



## Vodkagirly (27 March 2022)

Roxylola said:



			Not horse related, but in a local group someone has advertised their patio paving - free to collect to be fair, oh and you'll have to lift them yourself as they're not strong enough.
They're only the little squares they aren't actually heavy, so basically please can someone come lift and take my patio away for free 😆
		
Click to expand...


Tbh I've responded to several ads like this to get paving for under sheds. Works for both sides


----------



## I'm Dun (28 March 2022)

Vodkagirly said:



			Tbh I've responded to several ads like this to get paving for under sheds. Works for both sides
		
Click to expand...

Me too. I consider it a very good deal from my end as well!


----------



## maisie06 (28 March 2022)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			One has just popped up -

Looking for the impossible 👀🐴

Due to lesson price increases at my riding school I can no longer afford frequent lessons. I am a quiet, confident rider who has been riding for 9 years looking to loan/ride a horse once or twice a week. I’m happy to pay a small financial contribution or help with yard duties. I am based in at weekends and have my own transport and based in weekdays. I am used to riding cob types and have previously loaned a forward going cob although, I would be open to anything over 14hh. Please PM me if you have anything suitable and I am happy to send some videos.
		
Click to expand...

That could actually work for someone, especially if they are willing to do yard chores in exchange for riding.


----------



## Pegasus5531 (28 March 2022)

Perfect thread for something I recently saw on fb. Someone wanting a sharer to come muck out and help with care of their two elderly, retired horses and they wanted £30 a week contribution from the individual. I was gobsmacked as surely if they want someone to just do yard work they should be paying them not the other way around!


----------



## Pegasus5531 (28 March 2022)

maisie06 said:



			That could actually work for someone, especially if they are willing to do yard chores in exchange for riding.
		
Click to expand...

My first loan horse when I was 10 was an arrangement like this. She was a cob mare in her 20s who had taught both children in the family to ride and looked after them but they had grown up and left home and she was still fit and wanted to work. So her very kind owners basically let me treat her as my own which allowed me to access pony club camps, shows, pleasure rides etc all things that I couldn't have done with the riding school ponies I had been on before then (they never charged me for anything they were just happy to see her enjoying herself too). After proving myself loaning her for two years my parents bought me my own horse as she slowed down to retirement but I kept in touch and she lived another 15 years.


----------



## Fjord (28 March 2022)

I saw one the other day that was a horse for share. Financial contribution required (fair enough), plus chores for her other 3 horses on your days too (rugging, bringing in, poo picking etc). Seems to me it would be one or the other?


----------



## Snowfilly (28 March 2022)

Vodkagirly said:



			Tbh I've responded to several ads like this to get paving for under sheds. Works for both sides
		
Click to expand...

I’ve dismantled a shed and a greenhouse and carried them away before now! I’d much rather do some physical work than pay for something. Saves them the hassle as well.


----------



## Annagain (29 March 2022)

Snowfilly said:



			I’ve dismantled a shed and a greenhouse and carried them away before now! I’d much rather do some physical work than pay for something. Saves them the hassle as well.
		
Click to expand...

Slightly different situation but my dad was given a large greenhouse by his friend down the road but he had to dismantle it to take it away. Having taken the glass out, he found all the bolts were rusted and seized and there was no way they'd unscrew. He called a few friends and between six of them they carried the whole thing half a mile home down the main road through the village. The got quite a lot of attention.


----------



## Surbie (29 March 2022)

Annagain said:



			Slightly different situation but my dad was given a large greenhouse by his friend down the road but he had to dismantle it to take it away. Having taken the glass out, he found all the bolts were rusted and seized and there was no way they'd unscrew. He called a few friends and between six of them they carried the whole thing half a mile home down the main road through the village. The got quite a lot of attention.
		
Click to expand...

Same on the one I got, but we snapped all the bolts, they are cheap and easy to replace. And by we, I don't mean me, just the muscle I brought along for the difficult bits.


----------



## coblets (29 March 2022)

"Looking for a trustworthy sharer for my pony he is a bay 13.2 new forest gelding needs a bit more of a confident rider . I need you to come in on Mondays,Thursdays,Sundays please to ride/lunge groom feed turn out/in can’t cancel the days for doing the sharing. You will need to pay for the livery of the horse at the end of the month and the vet,farrier,dentist. Looking for 18+ as needing to come in all day so can’t have school,collage,university in the way"

And owner expects you to pay 500pcm for a cross between a full and part loan to boot.


----------



## rextherobber (29 March 2022)

Annagain said:



			Slightly different situation but my dad was given a large greenhouse by his friend down the road but he had to dismantle it to take it away. Having taken the glass out, he found all the bolts were rusted and seized and there was no way they'd unscrew. He called a few friends and between six of them they carried the whole thing half a mile home down the main road through the village. The got quite a lot of attention.
		
Click to expand...

My parents and neighbours did the same, lifted it over back garden fences so the house 4 doors down could have it. Back in the days when garden fences were 4ft picket, not 6ft panel though!


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (29 March 2022)

coblets said:



			"Looking for a trustworthy sharer for my pony he is a bay 13.2 new forest gelding needs a bit more of a confident rider . I need you to come in on Mondays,Thursdays,Sundays please to ride/lunge groom feed turn out/in can’t cancel the days for doing the sharing. You will need to pay for the livery of the horse at the end of the month and the vet,farrier,dentist. Looking for 18+ as needing to come in all day so can’t have school,collage,university in the way"

And owner expects you to pay 500pcm for a cross between a full and part loan to boot.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like the owner is looking for a professional rider/groom but wants professional rider/groom to pay owner for the privilege! Some chancers out there for sure.


----------



## Dave's Mam (29 March 2022)

coblets said:



			"Looking for a trustworthy sharer for my pony he is a bay 13.2 new forest gelding needs a bit more of a confident rider . I need you to come in on Mondays,Thursdays,Sundays please to ride/lunge groom feed turn out/in can’t cancel the days for doing the sharing. You will need to pay for the livery of the horse at the end of the month and the vet,farrier,dentist. Looking for 18+ as needing to come in all day so can’t have school,collage,university in the way"

And owner expects you to pay 500pcm for a cross between a full and part loan to boot.
		
Click to expand...


I think someone's got things the wrong way round.


----------



## abbijay (31 March 2022)

A frequent flyer for this page has just posted in a non-horsey local FB page (that's not even that local to her) 
"how much does everyone pay for their horses feet to be done? 
I've been quoted £40, is that a normal rate or is that quite expensive?"
No further information on whether it's a shetland or a shire.


----------



## exracehorse (31 March 2022)

Hi would anyone like four bags of hayledge (some rotten some not great). 

Needs to be collected asap.


----------



## Esmae (1 April 2022)

Annagain said:



			Slightly different situation but my dad was given a large greenhouse by his friend down the road but he had to dismantle it to take it away. Having taken the glass out, he found all the bolts were rusted and seized and there was no way they'd unscrew. He called a few friends and between six of them they carried the whole thing half a mile home down the main road through the village. The got quite a lot of attention.
		
Click to expand...


We did that with our greenhouse. Walked it down past our horses who totally lost the plot at the scene before them. It was very funny at the time.


----------



## maya2008 (1 April 2022)

Saw one today asking for a unicorn on loan for their child. Kind of pony that would be worth in excess of £5k even without today’s prices. Now I understand those ponies are sometimes loaned out (as much loved), but surely the ad would be more about what a lovely home they could offer said pony, rather than a list of things it must be able to do?


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (1 April 2022)

maya2008 said:



			Saw one today asking for a unicorn on loan for their child. Kind of pony that would be worth in excess of £5k even without today’s prices. Now I understand those ponies are sometimes loaned out (as much loved), but surely the ad would be more about what a lovely home they could offer said pony, rather than a list of things it must be able to do?
		
Click to expand...

eta - misread post lol sorry


----------



## Sossigpoker (1 April 2022)

maya2008 said:



			Saw one today asking for a unicorn on loan for their child. Kind of pony that would be worth in excess of £5k even without today’s prices. Now I understand those ponies are sometimes loaned out (as much loved), but surely the ad would be more about what a lovely home they could offer said pony, rather than a list of things it must be able to do?
		
Click to expand...

Oh that's normal.
Everyone is looking to loan a horse with perfect manners,  perfect to hack,  jumps 1m + and dressage at least novice. 
Whilst the rest of us buy them , they expect this for free.


----------



## Sossigpoker (1 April 2022)

Seen today:
Looking for someone experienced to come and do my pony as I'm going in for an operation so won't be able to get there. Financial contribution needed.


So you want someone to come and do your pony , and pay YOU for it ??


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (1 April 2022)

We get loads of people message the yards fb page asking for free horses or ones to loan all the time and they must be young and have nothing wrong with them at all. Yes we do loan some but they are usually ones with previous injuries or quirks. Safe, sane, sound horses are sold as there is no reason for them not to be.


----------



## coblets (2 April 2022)

coblets said:



			"Looking for a trustworthy sharer for my pony he is a bay 13.2 new forest gelding needs a bit more of a confident rider . I need you to come in on Mondays,Thursdays,Sundays please to ride/lunge groom feed turn out/in can’t cancel the days for doing the sharing. You will need to pay for the livery of the horse at the end of the month and the vet,farrier,dentist. Looking for 18+ as needing to come in all day so can’t have school,collage,university in the way"

And owner expects you to pay 500pcm for a cross between a full and part loan to boot.
		
Click to expand...

You'd think an ad like this would never happen again... You'd be wrong.

"Lovely little cob not measured but around 13.3hh very solid. Good to handle, groom, feet etc. Bare foot  She has been backed and was working well however due to lack of time she has been turned away and not brought back into work so will need to start her education again. Not a complete novice ride . Come in early mornings until night. You will feed groom ride turn in or out . Come in on Mondays Tuesdays and Sundays . DON’T message me on WhatsApp please I do not have someone else has my number on there. Has everything you need . You will need to pay for:
Vet
Farrier
Dentist ect
Stabling 
Any tack you want. 

Canceling for your shift have 48hr notice so I can find someone else to come in if messaged me after 48hr notice you HAVE to come in !"

How are you going to use the word 'shift' and still make people pay for the privilege?


----------



## ester (2 April 2022)

Do you only pay for the vet if they come on a monday or tuesday?


----------



## Regandal (2 April 2022)

ester said:



			Do you only pay for the vet if they come on a monday or tuesday?
		
Click to expand...

😁😁😁 good point!


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (2 April 2022)

posted by the same preloved user thankfully....at least it's not multiple chancers.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (23 April 2022)

£15/week for a companion, who can't move yards. Am I missing something or is that 'pay me £15/week for my horse which neither you nor I can do anything with, it could be a companion but only if you move your horse here'?


----------



## Ambers Echo (23 April 2022)

Ad says:

16 yo TB
Weaves
Stressy 
Can’t keep weight on 
Naps
Can’t be left alone
Never left the yard he’s on or been loaded since owner has had him (a few years)
Been out injured for a year and not really back in work yet
Moves nicely - (accompanied by plenty of video of a lame horse)

And the best bit:

He’s up for a decent price because I’ve priced him for what I personally think he’s worth!


----------



## asmp (24 April 2022)

There’s been some jaw dropping ones on nfed.co.uk this week for a horse, pony and dog, including this one:

“tb gelding his 9yo very quite to do in always no vices is being sold as a companion or light hacking horse as his not 100 percent sound but sadley I don't have the funds to investigate. He has very flat feet and pads so maybe his just sore and his sound on the bute so hence price his a fantastic temperament and will be good companion. I just want the money iv paid on him back .£1000.”


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (24 April 2022)

And the above 2 posts are exactly why tbs and exracers get a bad rep - people pick them up cheap because they can't afford to buy something more expensive but then don't have the knowledge or funds to look after one properly.


----------



## Redcow-hat (24 April 2022)

asmp said:



			There’s been some jaw dropping ones on nfed.co.uk this week for a horse, pony and dog, including this one:

“tb gelding his 9yo very quite to do in always no vices is being sold as a companion or light hacking horse as his not 100 percent sound but sadley I don't have the funds to investigate. He has very flat feet and pads so maybe his just sore and his sound on the bute so hence price his a fantastic temperament and will be good companion. I just want the money iv paid on him back .£1000.”
		
Click to expand...

Another sad one on NFED for an 18 year old mare, bought 3 months ago but hasn't settled in her stable on a busy yard so selling. Bought for £700 but selling for £1000 because she's had her teeth and jabs done! Poor girl being passed around 😔


----------



## asmp (24 April 2022)

And the 9 week old puppy looking for it’s “forever home”, bought recently from a fair with no idea who the parents are but can’t be kept in the owners flat so has to be sold. 🙄


----------



## exracehorse (24 April 2022)

⭐️WANTED FULL LOAN/LWVTB⭐️

Hi I’m currently looking for a project horse that is currently out of work and needs bring back, to ride etc.  I am 27 weeks pregnant and have a 17 month old daughter so must be good with kids!


----------



## SilverLinings (24 April 2022)

exracehorse said:



			⭐️WANTED FULL LOAN/LWVTB⭐️

Hi I’m currently looking for a project horse that is currently out of work and needs bring back, to ride etc.  I am 27 weeks pregnant and have a 17 month old daughter so must be good with kids!
		
Click to expand...

OMG 

especially that she wants a 'project horse', sounds ideal for risking your unborn baby and 17 month old!

I understand some people choose to ride horses they know- and feel are safe- during their pregnancy, but surely at 27 weeks you wouldn't risk riding a horse you didn't know, let alone one labelled as a project?


----------



## maya2008 (24 April 2022)

I saw one for a share: ‘Looking for an experienced rider to help bring my horse back into work after a tendon injury.’ They wanted someone to pay for the privilege and do chores…


----------



## exracehorse (25 April 2022)

SilverLinings said:



			OMG 

especially that she wants a 'project horse', sounds ideal for risking your unborn baby and 17 month old!

I understand some people choose to ride horses they know- and feel are safe- during their pregnancy, but surely at 27 weeks you wouldn't risk riding a horse you didn't know, let alone one labelled as a project?
		
Click to expand...

And …. What happens to this horse on loan when she pops baby out in three months time ..  two kids under two is horrendous. I used to be crying Judy doing the Tesco run with a newborn and toddler.


----------



## Trakky14 (25 April 2022)

exracehorse said:



			And …. What happens to this horse on loan when she pops baby out in three months time ..  two kids under two is horrendous. I used to be crying Judy doing the Tesco run with a newborn and toddler.
		
Click to expand...

I thought exactly this!!!!


----------



## cauda equina (25 April 2022)

exracehorse said:



			And …. What happens to this horse on loan when she pops baby out in three months time ..  two kids under two is horrendous. I used to be crying Judy doing the Tesco run with a newborn and toddler.
		
Click to expand...

They'll advertise for a rider, and expect them to pay for the privilege


----------



## chaps89 (25 April 2022)

Popped up in my feed as a sponsored ad, as opposed to a one off post in a group if that makes sense

Pay to go and be a groom for any amount of time you want? It’s basically a holiday, I don’t know how it compares to an actual equivalent holiday where you don’t have to muck out and teach beginners but it doesn’t seem to me to be in line with normal volunteer/charity/aid work particularly!
Maybe if you were desperate for a horseback holiday in Africa and this is loads cheaper perhaps?

https://volunteerencounter.com/zimb...4pQ5WuevSPzWMVqPYIRm1tueyYk94TJwYfQ2T0FfMT1HA


----------



## Cloball (25 April 2022)

chaps89 said:



			Popped up in my feed as a sponsored ad, as opposed to a one off post in a group if that makes sense

Pay to go and be a groom for any amount of time you want? It’s basically a holiday, I don’t know how it compares to an actual equivalent holiday where you don’t have to muck out and teach beginners but it doesn’t seem to me to be in line with normal volunteer/charity/aid work particularly!
Maybe if you were desperate for a horseback holiday in Africa and this is loads cheaper perhaps?

https://volunteerencounter.com/zimb...4pQ5WuevSPzWMVqPYIRm1tueyYk94TJwYfQ2T0FfMT1HA

Click to expand...

I've done a working holiday before and thoroughly enjoyed it, I didn't have long enough holiday to work a season abroad or enough money to pay for a riding holiday. I made some great friends, got fed, and got to do a lot of riding in a beautiful place.


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (25 April 2022)

chaps89 said:



			Popped up in my feed as a sponsored ad, as opposed to a one off post in a group if that makes sense

Pay to go and be a groom for any amount of time you want? It’s basically a holiday, I don’t know how it compares to an actual equivalent holiday where you don’t have to muck out and teach beginners but it doesn’t seem to me to be in line with normal volunteer/charity/aid work particularly!
Maybe if you were desperate for a horseback holiday in Africa and this is loads cheaper perhaps?

https://volunteerencounter.com/zimb...4pQ5WuevSPzWMVqPYIRm1tueyYk94TJwYfQ2T0FfMT1HA

Click to expand...

"Semi wild release pride" makes me think "canned hunting".

None of that seems legitimate or sensible.... Border checks etc on horseback yet it's open to people "of all experience levels"?


😬 🚩😬🚩😬🚩 

I hope I'm wrong seems just like a money making exercise


----------



## chaps89 (25 April 2022)

Cloball said:



			I've done a working holiday before and thoroughly enjoyed it, I didn't have long enough holiday to work a season abroad or enough money to pay for a riding holiday. I made some great friends, got fed, and got to do a lot of riding in a beautiful place.
		
Click to expand...

I totally get that but it still seems so expensive? £800 a week plus your flights? 
I think it’s the way it’s sold as volunteering as opposed to a working holiday that grates perhaps?


----------



## Sossigpoker (25 April 2022)

I know someone pretty clueless who has a 5 year old horse,  not regularly ridden as they won't pay for it (unable to ride themselves) but now advertise for a loaner for the horse. The horse won't hack even in company! So they won't someone to come and essentially produce the horse for them and also pay them for it!
Nothing wrong with the horse,  he's just barely backed and needs educating. They just expect someone to do it for them amd make money out of it.


----------



## I'm Dun (25 April 2022)

chaps89 said:



			I totally get that but it still seems so expensive? £800 a week plus your flights?
I think it’s the way it’s sold as volunteering as opposed to a working holiday that grates perhaps?
		
Click to expand...

I think the cost is roughly double that for non volunteers, it certainly was last time I looked at it. Seems a really good way to get a cheap once in a lifetime holiday by helping out.


----------



## I'm Dun (25 April 2022)

Cowrie said:



			"Semi wild release pride" makes me think "canned hunting".

None of that seems legitimate or sensible.... Border checks etc on horseback yet it's open to people "of all experience levels"?


😬 🚩😬🚩😬🚩

I hope I'm wrong seems just like a money making exercise
		
Click to expand...

Its not hunting




			Antelope Park is the home of ALERT, African Lion & Environmental Research Trust, and many development projects focusing on conservation and community development.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (25 April 2022)

I'm Dun said:



			Its not hunting
		
Click to expand...

ahhhhhhhhhh I'm so glad thank you for the info  Its really nice to be proven wrong when you assume the worst.


----------



## I'm Dun (25 April 2022)

Cowrie said:



			ahhhhhhhhhh I'm so glad thank you for the info  Its really nice to be proven wrong when you assume the worst.
		
Click to expand...

Only problem is I've been looking at the website for ages and I'm wondering if I could just pack my bags and run off to Zimbabwe now!


----------



## chaps89 (25 April 2022)

I'm Dun said:



			Only problem is I've been looking at the website for ages and I'm wondering if I could just pack my bags and run off to Zimbabwe now!
		
Click to expand...

Do it and report back 😂


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (25 April 2022)

I'm Dun said:



			Only problem is I've been looking at the website for ages and I'm wondering if I could just pack my bags and run off to Zimbabwe now!
		
Click to expand...

do it.  I volunteer for boat/pony/dog sitting duties whilst you're away


----------



## KEK (25 April 2022)

Sossigpoker said:



			I know someone pretty clueless who has a 5 year old horse,  not regularly ridden as they won't pay for it (unable to ride themselves) but now advertise for a loaner for the horse. The horse won't hack even in company! So they won't someone to come and essentially produce the horse for them and also pay them for it!
Nothing wrong with the horse,  he's just barely backed and needs educating. They just expect someone to do it for them amd make money out of it.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen heaps of those adds here. Come and lease this just backed horse, experienced riders only, oh and its paid, on property. Hmm, I've been  PAYING someone to ride my youngster for the last 3 years! So unbelievably cheeky.


----------



## Sossigpoker (25 April 2022)

KEK said:



			I've seen heaps of those adds here. Come and lease this just backed horse, experienced riders only, oh and its paid, on property. Hmm, I've been  PAYING someone to ride my youngster for the last 3 years! So unbelievably cheeky.
		
Click to expand...

I used to pay a pro to ride mine too . Probably paid about a grand to get him started and produced to his current level.


----------



## KEK (25 April 2022)

Sossigpoker said:



			I used to pay a pro to ride mine too . Probably paid about a grand to get him started and produced to his current level.
		
Click to expand...

I'd best not add up what I've paid so far.. could have bought a schoolmaster for sure. Shes been riding him 3 times a week for the best part of 2.5 years..Oh well, you live and learn! At least he has a good temperament, very dope on a rope.


----------



## asmp (6 May 2022)

Just seen an ad on a local site selling a 23 yr old that they bred 🙁.  How sad.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (6 May 2022)

That is such a shame, I just don't understand people who do that.  Poor horse.


----------



## smolmaus (6 May 2022)

Oof. That is so grim. 

We have a social media post scheduled from the sanctuary about that issue. I didn't write it, and I shouldn't be the one to write it because the optics are bad if a horse sanctuary says "please for the love of God give your old horses the gift of an easy death instead of expecting someone else to take them on so you don't have to think about it". Still true in my eyes, even though I know why it's not really the best way to say it.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (6 May 2022)

There is no way I would pass on an old or indeed infirm horse.


----------



## asmp (6 May 2022)

Errin Paddywack said:



			There is no way I would pass on an old or indeed infirm horse.
		
Click to expand...

Of course his new home is very important to the sellers and they’ll be sad to see him go. 🙄


----------



## rabatsa (6 May 2022)

asmp said:



			Of course his new home is very important to the sellers and they’ll be sad to see him go. 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Until the trailer taking him away is out of sight.


----------



## exracehorse (10 May 2022)

🐴COMPANION/THERAPY 🐴 
would anyone be interested in a 15hh gelding 11 yr old as a COMPANION possible light hack if seen by a vet??he isn’t FREE a donation towards what we paid for him will be required. interest!!pm only


----------



## Redcow-hat (10 May 2022)

Saw one today for a mare they paid £6000 for last year. Since diagnosed with KS and operated on, plus diagnosed with additional joint arthritis. Bucking in canter but it's 'definitely behavioral!' and the owner has 2 kids to think of so can't persevere. £4000 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## ArklePig (10 May 2022)

Just saw a 21 year old with cataracts who is apparently looking for his forever home. :/


----------



## Rosemary28 (10 May 2022)

ArklePig said:



			Just saw a 21 year old with cataracts who is apparently looking for his forever home. :/
		
Click to expand...

That’s really sad 😞


----------



## millikins (10 May 2022)

I saw one tonight on NFED, I won't put the link because I'm sure it's an entirely genuine ad but they've used an unfortunate turn of phrase that is hilarious.
Horse is a 16.2 TB looks nice sort but "Recently went with daughter to top show jumping trainer for a week, who thinks he would excel in dressage". Talk about a good face for radio


----------



## shortstuff99 (9 June 2022)

This one 

16.2hh Tb 10 years gelding. 
Been used for quiet hacking and a family pet. 

I bought him in and he needed a bit attention got him shod and rode him away but he’s been a bit iffy on his feet. May just be something simple. 

Cheap for someone wanting a nice ride away type. 

Needs a new 🏡 sadly don’t have the space. 

3 figs


----------



## Keith_Beef (9 June 2022)

shortstuff99 said:



			This one

16.2hh Tb 10 years gelding.
Been used for quiet hacking and a family pet.

I bought him in and he needed a bit attention got him shod and rode him away but he’s been a bit iffy on his feet. May just be something simple.

Cheap for someone wanting a nice ride away type.

Needs a new 🏡 sadly don’t have the space.

3 figs
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, can't give a fig, would you accept a couple of pomegranates or half a dozen dates?


----------



## stangs (9 June 2022)

shortstuff99 said:



			I bought him in and he needed a bit attention got him shod and rode him away but he’s been a bit iffy on his feet. May just be something simple.
		
Click to expand...

Is the ad from a dealer in Sussex? They’ve posted similar before, selling off lame horses to cut their losses.


----------



## shortstuff99 (9 June 2022)

stangs said:



			Is the ad from a dealer in Sussex? They’ve posted similar before, selling off lame horses to cut their losses.
		
Click to expand...

No from Northumberland way I think from memory. There were a lot of interested people on the add and I just wonder what it really is they would be getting 😬


----------



## shortstuff99 (9 June 2022)

Keith_Beef said:



			Sorry, can't give a fig, would you accept a couple of pomegranates or half a dozen dates?
		
Click to expand...

I would definitely, I love a good pomegranate


----------



## dorsetladette (10 June 2022)

locally a girl is selling a few cheap saddles. Between the £20 and £100 mark so the quality is poor. Her ad now states a synthetic saddle priced at £25 was out on trial! It just shocked me someone would trial anything at that value really. maybe its me that should be more careful with money?


----------



## Goldie's mum (10 June 2022)

Anyone?      "Showing prospect. Registered with national pony society. 21years. 14.3."


----------



## dorsetladette (10 June 2022)

Goldie's mum said:



			Anyone?      "Showing prospect. Registered with national pony society. 21years. 14.3."
		
Click to expand...

That's just plan sad


----------



## ArklePig (10 June 2022)

Any one on Horses and Ponies Ireland will have seen a 35 year old for sale as a companion yesterday. Apparently 'home is more important than price' so that's nice? Hoping it was a typo but the horse did look properly old.


----------



## Katie&Judy (10 June 2022)

ArklePig said:



			Any one on Horses and Ponies Ireland will have seen a 35 year old for sale as a companion yesterday. Apparently 'home is more important than price' so that's nice? Hoping it was a typo but the horse did look properly old.
		
Click to expand...

She just changed it to 30-32 year old..makes me proper sad don’t know how a horse that age would take a move


----------



## ArklePig (10 June 2022)

Katie&Judy said:



			She just changed it to 30-32 year old..makes me proper sad don’t know how a horse that age would take a move
		
Click to expand...

I see she has now refused it to 'retirement wanted'. Poor horse, I'd love to know how much she's looking for him.


----------



## Katie&Judy (10 June 2022)

ArklePig said:



			I see she has now refused it to 'retirement wanted'. Poor horse, I'd love to know how much she's looking for him.
		
Click to expand...

really shouldn’t be looking for anything..long term loan would be suitable
Would investigate 👀
A couple of comments on the post agreeing


----------



## Katie&Judy (10 June 2022)

Seems to be for free so basically just free retirement livery


----------



## nagblagger (11 June 2022)

*15.2hh Thoroughbred Riding Gelding*







15.2hh TB gelding 4 years old. Up to date with vacs, teeth, good to catch. Just been used as a hacker so good in traffic.
Reason for selling, he is too grumpy in the stable for elderly owner. Quick hassle free sale required ASAP.
*Price: £800*

Location: Tenterden
Contact: Loretta

Phone:
01797 _XXXXXX_Reveal Number

Grumpy 4 year old a that price ??? Anyone on here interested  (on dragon driving)


----------



## stangs (11 June 2022)

I'd say 800's quite reasonable tbh. If I was in the market for a project and/or ulcer rehab case, I'd be interested.


----------



## nagblagger (11 June 2022)

Go on Stangs..phone them..
I  was hoping that someone on here would, sounds a bargain to me..


----------



## Katie&Judy (11 June 2022)

“
For loan (not a novice ride)
Over 18 only, preferably with experience in breaking and schooling.
16.2hh Irish Sport Horse. Mare rising 6 has been lightly backed and is now ready to be brought on. Requires a patient rider who is looking to take on a project and has the ability to deal with a green and at times anxious horse.
I will help as much as possible and pay for Farrier, Dentist and Vet bills. 
Appropriate insurance required as there is always the potential with any horse for injury.
Private msg for further details”

..school my horse for free so then I can take it back?


----------



## Sossigpoker (1 August 2022)

Found one today:

OP hasn't been given a bill at livery so hasn't paid any livery. She now wants to move and YO is keeping her stuff until she pays. Doesn't seem to understand that just because you don't get a bill , doesn't mean it's free and that she should have put money aside every month to cover livery.


Give me strength ! 😱🙄


----------



## Katie&Judy (1 August 2022)

Sossigpoker said:



			Found one today:

OP hasn't been given a bill at livery so hasn't paid any livery. She now wants to move and YO is keeping her stuff until she pays. Doesn't seem to understand that just because you don't get a bill , doesn't mean it's free and that she should have put money aside every month to cover livery.


Give me strength ! 😱🙄
		
Click to expand...

My contract states that if livery isn’t payed in over a month they have right to sell the horse 🙈 they give back any extra made


----------



## Sossigpoker (1 August 2022)

Katie&Judy said:



			My contract states that if livery isn’t payed in over a month they have right to sell the horse 🙈 they give back any extra made
		
Click to expand...

I just can't fathom how someone can be so irresponsible that they spend their livery money just because they haven't got a bill!!


----------



## AntiPuck (1 August 2022)

Sossigpoker said:



			Found one today:

OP hasn't been given a bill at livery so hasn't paid any livery. She now wants to move and YO is keeping her stuff until she pays. Doesn't seem to understand that just because you don't get a bill , doesn't mean it's free and that she should have put money aside every month to cover livery.


Give me strength ! 😱🙄
		
Click to expand...


I saw that one - and they seemed to genuinely believe that it was the YO who was being unreasonable in the situation 🙃


----------



## Sossigpoker (1 August 2022)

AntiPuck said:



			I saw that one - and they seemed to genuinely believe that it was the YO who was being unreasonable in the situation 🙃
		
Click to expand...

I got blocked after calling them out 😃


----------



## Glitterandrainbows (1 August 2022)

Seen one today for a three year old paid sharer wanted not ready to be backed 🙈


----------



## maya2008 (2 August 2022)

There seems to be an endless stream of ads (now that it’s the summer holidays) wanting ‘anything over 15hh, 4-10 years old, must be 100% safe for hacking and schooling…in the under £1000 group.  A group where you generally can find small youngsters and small feral 3yo+ ponies…


----------



## Birker2020 (2 August 2022)

nagblagger said:



*15.2hh Thoroughbred Riding Gelding*







15.2hh TB gelding 4 years old. Up to date with vacs, teeth, good to catch. Just been used as a hacker so good in traffic.
Reason for selling, he is too grumpy in the stable for elderly owner. Quick hassle free sale required ASAP.
*Price: £800*

Location: Tenterden
Contact: Loretta

Phone:
01797 _XXXXXX_Reveal Number

Grumpy 4 year old a that price ??? Anyone on here interested  (on dragon driving)
		
Click to expand...

IMHO if he's grumpy there is more than likely a physical problem (ulcers or joint issues possibly) and that is why he is unhappy so you are just opening yourself up for potential issues and a lot of potential vet intervention.


----------



## Birker2020 (2 August 2022)

ArklePig said:



			Any one on Horses and Ponies Ireland will have seen a 35 year old for sale as a companion yesterday. Apparently 'home is more important than price' so that's nice? Hoping it was a typo but the horse did look properly old.
		
Click to expand...

For goodness sake, just put it to sleep.  How can anyone do that is beyond me.  To know my horse is safe and I can guarantee his future and know he won't be passed from pillar to post would mean more to me than a few quid.


----------



## dorsetladette (2 August 2022)

Several posts keep popping up locally from young girls needing riding time and photo evidence for college courses. I'm not sure if it's lack of knowledge of the horse world but they all want to ride for nothing - not even in exchange for jobs around the yard. They basically want a free lesson on someone's horse with mummy coming along as photographer. One is 'very' experienced as they can walk AND trot!!


----------



## maya2008 (2 August 2022)

dorsetladette said:



			Several posts keep popping up locally from young girls needing riding time and photo evidence for college courses. I'm not sure if it's lack of knowledge of the horse world but they all want to ride for nothing - not even in exchange for jobs around the yard. They basically want a free lesson on someone's horse with mummy coming along as photographer. One is 'very' experienced as they can walk AND trot!!
		
Click to expand...

I’ve seen a few of those too!


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (3 August 2022)

Just been accepted onto a new Facebook group for horse boxes for sale (I know, I don't have a horse, this is just grief) but while looking through the ads, I saw one which lists all of the features including "f*ck lamps"???


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (3 August 2022)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			Just been accepted onto a new Facebook group for horse boxes for sale (I know, I don't have a horse, this is just grief) but while looking through the ads, I saw one which lists all of the features including "f*ck lamps"???
		
Click to expand...

So you can choose whether you want to look at your partners face or not doing the do


----------



## Katie&Judy (7 August 2022)

Horse for loan 7yr old very quiet rides and drives, has had foal now needs fittened up, will be forsale once fittened, no kids dreamers or drama please
Get my horse back into shape so I can sell her for a better price …🙄


----------



## Widgeon (7 August 2022)

Katie&Judy said:



			Horse for loan 7yr old very quiet rides and drives, has had foal now needs fittened up, will be forsale once fittened, no kids dreamers or drama please
		
Click to expand...

Oh wow, this is a good one! Good find *🤦*


----------



## SilverLinings (7 August 2022)

Katie&Judy said:



			Horse for loan 7yr old very quiet rides and drives, has had foal now needs fittened up, will be forsale once fittened, no kids dreamers or drama please
Get my horse back into shape so I can sell her for a better price …🙄
		
Click to expand...

So basically they want free sales livery?!


----------



## Katie&Judy (7 August 2022)

I can’t make this stuff up 
The comments
Is she for loan out or does she have to stay in the yard? What height is she and what level of schooling? Would she suit a novice teenager?

People asking for prices

are people this desperate?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (7 August 2022)

On the local horsey page, I spied an advert asking for someone to ride her teeny pony-first off lead rein pony-and pay full livery or do DIY, so full costs. However, the owner still wanted her child to ride it and….to still be able to take it to shows, which the loaner would be welcome to attend as long as they paid costs. What a great deal! 🤣


----------



## scats (8 August 2022)

Saw a great one this weekend- someone wanting a full loan home for their escape artist 2 year old.  Even states in the ad that they want someone experienced to ‘bring her up’.


----------



## Julia0803 (8 August 2022)

I saw one the other day asking for saddle recommendations and asking about wintec/adjustable saddles.

She wanted something that she could use on multiple horses ranging from 11.2 to 17.2… 😳


----------



## Widgeon (8 August 2022)

Julia0803 said:



			I saw one the other day asking for saddle recommendations and asking about wintec/adjustable saddles.

She wanted something that she could use on multiple horses ranging from 11.2 to 17.2… 😳
		
Click to expand...

It's a bit mind boggling isn't it. In my admittedly limited experience, adjustable saddles like Wintecs *can* be really useful in some particular situations. But it's no wonder they get such a bad press when people use them like this. Interestingly I see a lot more of these type of comments / questions on US boards - people saying that a Wintec is great because it will fit anything in the barn, you just swap out the gullet. I don't know whether others have noticed the same.


----------



## Snowfilly (8 August 2022)

Widgeon said:



			It's a bit mind boggling isn't it. In my admittedly limited experience, adjustable saddles like Wintecs *can* be really useful in some particular situations. But it's no wonder they get such a bad press when people use them like this. Interestingly I see a lot more of these type of comments / questions on US boards - people saying that a Wintec is great because it will fit anything in the barn, you just swap out the gullet. I don't know whether others have noticed the same.
		
Click to expand...

There’s a real culture in the US that a saddle will fit anything. I think it came across from Western, because the western saddles sit on blankets and are a lot easier to make fit  multiple horses.


----------



## Katie&Judy (8 August 2022)

I’ve seen so many posts up lately for people looking for loans and horses to buy with the wonkiest heights ??
Looking for a 15.5hh-16.6hh horse
What?


----------



## SibeliusMB (8 August 2022)

Snowfilly said:



			There’s a real culture in the US that a saddle will fit anything. I think it came across from Western, because the western saddles sit on blankets and are a lot easier to make fit  multiple horses.
		
Click to expand...

So... I've lived in several regions of the US and worked in several disciplines, I don't recall ever being led to believe that saddles just "fit anything."  There are definitely some ignorant people out there (and by the numbers the US is larger so yes, we have more ignorant people by population), but those exist over here too.  And wasn't the "pro panel" (that allegedly allows a saddle to fit more horses) option on modern jump saddles a French innovation?

And the western thing....my experience was limited to grooming and saddling for our university's Western team during competitions, and it was made explicitly clear that certain saddles go on certain horses because of fit.  I don't think saddle fit on the western side is any more universal than in english tack.  Blankets or no, pressure points are still pressure points and the horse will still be uncomfortable.


----------



## Pippity (8 August 2022)

SibeliusMB said:



			And the western thing....my experience was limited to grooming and saddling for our university's Western team during competitions, and it was made explicitly clear that certain saddles go on certain horses because of fit.  I don't think saddle fit on the western side is any more universal than in english tack.  Blankets or no, pressure points are still pressure points and the horse will still be uncomfortable.
		
Click to expand...

I used to be on a yard with someone who rode Western, and they corrected my impression that it was still one-saddle-fits-all in the Western world. It used to be the case in the days of the Wild West, when cowboys would have their own saddle that they put on whatever horse they were riding, but not any more.

I suppose it's like the old universal pattern cavalry saddles, where there was a lot that could be done with blankets but, at the end of the day, the saddle was a certain shape. It was helped to fit by the fact that the cavalry horses were of a similar type (at the start of a campaign, anyway), which probably also applies to the old cowhorses.

(Obviously, there's still a lot of variation within the type, but it's not like you're trying to use the same saddle on a TB, a Percheron and a Shetland.)


----------



## abbijay (12 August 2022)

"wanted 16hh+ horse for 13 year old upcoming BS/BE talent to ride and compete over the winter" 
Post was reported as "unsubstantiated claims of qualifications" as rider has no BE or BS experience.


----------



## FFAQ (13 August 2022)

rider has no BE or BS experience 

Plenty of BS experience but not the type she was claiming perhaps 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Pinkvboots (13 August 2022)

dorsetladette said:



			locally a girl is selling a few cheap saddles. Between the £20 and £100 mark so the quality is poor. Her ad now states a synthetic saddle priced at £25 was out on trial! It just shocked me someone would trial anything at that value really. maybe its me that should be more careful with money?
		
Click to expand...

I Don't think I would want a £25 saddle anywhere near my horses backs let alone my poor backside after trying to ride in it 😀


----------



## exracehorse (14 August 2022)

My beautiful boy is in need of a friend. Due to work commitments and me training for a marathon I no longer have the time needed for my boy but I don’t want to sell him. 
He also has a niggling lameness so I no longer want him ridden. Would love to find him a home where he can be a companion and just be happy. And loved.   (So basically the OP no longer wants to look after his lame horse and hopes someone will do that for free. Free retirement!).


----------



## maya2008 (14 August 2022)

Pinkvboots said:



			I Don't think I would want a £25 saddle anywhere near my horses backs let alone my poor backside after trying to ride in it 😀
		
Click to expand...

Although to be fair, older Thorowgoods and Wintecs go for peanuts. My son’s saddle was £40. Thorowgood Maxam, not adjustable, nothing wrong with it at all.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (14 August 2022)

Saw one recently for a 3yo for loan (can't remember if full or part) and owner offering to 'help' with breaking costs. How generous.


----------



## Pinkvboots (14 August 2022)

maya2008 said:



			Although to be fair, older Thorowgoods and Wintecs go for peanuts. My son’s saddle was £40. Thorowgood Maxam, not adjustable, nothing wrong with it at all.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but synthetic saddles are just not for me.


----------



## Backtoblack (14 August 2022)

Pinkvboots said:



			Sorry but synthetic saddles are just not for me.
		
Click to expand...

I love them


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 August 2022)

Pinkvboots said:



			Sorry but synthetic saddles are just not for me.
		
Click to expand...

I would never have one on my horses at home. My work exercise saddle is shiny plastic synthetic with leather girth straps so I can just wipe it dry ready for the next day.


----------



## exracehorse (19 August 2022)

Looking for my next unicorn.
Looking for my next unicorn 🦄
There is a few musts.
Must be....
An all-arounder as will be literally doing a bit of everything
🦄🥕16.1-16.3
🦄🥕Must be safe
🦄🥕 Must not need riding every day without losing its head
🦄🥕 5-8 years
🦄🥕Hack alone and in company (mainly alone)
🦄🥕Hunted and proved SANE AND ENJOYABLE doing so .
🦄🥕Not have any complicated vices that make any outings unenjoyable
🦄🥕Enjoy jumping SJ/ XC
🦄🥕Good balanced paces
🦄🥕Must load well on a trailer
🦄🥕Must be good for farrier and to clip!

🦄🥕Would prefer a mare but nothing that is super Marish but a gelding will be considered for the right horse.
🦄🥕My must list is exactly what I want as my current mare is just a diva. .
Thanks for reading 🙏🦄🥕


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 August 2022)

exracehorse said:



			Looking for my next unicorn. 
Looking for my next unicorn 🦄 
There is a few musts.
Must be....
An all-arounder as will be literally doing a bit of everything 
🦄🥕16.1-16.3
🦄🥕Must be safe 
🦄🥕 Must not need riding every day without losing its head
🦄🥕 5-8 years 
🦄🥕Hack alone and in company (mainly alone)
🦄🥕Hunted and proved SANE AND ENJOYABLE doing so .
🦄🥕Not have any complicated vices that make any outings unenjoyable
🦄🥕Enjoy jumping SJ/ XC 
🦄🥕Good balanced paces 
🦄🥕Must load well on a trailer
🦄🥕Must be good for farrier and to clip! 

🦄🥕Would prefer a mare but nothing that is super Marish but a gelding will be considered for the right horse.
🦄🥕My must list is exactly what I want as my current mare is just a diva. . 
Thanks for reading 🙏🦄🥕
		
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with that if they have a large budget.


----------



## exracehorse (19 August 2022)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Nothing wrong with that if they have a large budget.
		
Click to expand...

Mid four figure. So 5k ish ?


----------



## Errin Paddywack (19 August 2022)

exracehorse said:



			Mid four figure. So 5k ish ?
		
Click to expand...

A heck of a lot more than that I would think.


----------



## Fieldlife (19 August 2022)

exracehorse said:



			Looking for my next unicorn.
Looking for my next unicorn 🦄
There is a few musts.
Must be....
An all-arounder as will be literally doing a bit of everything
🦄🥕16.1-16.3
🦄🥕Must be safe
🦄🥕 Must not need riding every day without losing its head
🦄🥕 5-8 years
🦄🥕Hack alone and in company (mainly alone)
🦄🥕Hunted and proved SANE AND ENJOYABLE doing so .
🦄🥕Not have any complicated vices that make any outings unenjoyable
🦄🥕Enjoy jumping SJ/ XC
🦄🥕Good balanced paces
🦄🥕Must load well on a trailer
🦄🥕Must be good for farrier and to clip!

🦄🥕Would prefer a mare but nothing that is super Marish but a gelding will be considered for the right horse.
🦄🥕My must list is exactly what I want as my current mare is just a diva. .
Thanks for reading 🙏🦄🥕
		
Click to expand...

Think if you have £20k and are lucky could get all of that in one horse.


----------



## Melody Grey (27 August 2022)

Cracking ad today for a newly broken standardbred….3yrs old and in a three ring Dutch gag with reins on the bottom ring…not at all strong or silly apparently and loves a good gallop as demonstrated by teenager wearing trainers in the pics!! 
Sounds like the poor thing’s had a hell of a start to it’s ridden career there 😬


----------



## maya2008 (27 August 2022)

Some of the saddest ads I have seen in the last week, have been people offloading their old/lame/sick animals before winter. Cheeky prices required, obviously, to purchase said horse/pony. Amongst them were some honest ones - for example a 20yo pony who looked full of life in the ad and would probably happily teach a few more children before he was done. Yet those were few and far between.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (27 August 2022)

The ones that make me laugh are the people who set up go fund me type things trying to get people to pay for their stabling, entries, fuel etc for them to go to a competition. We're not talking about pony/riding clubs fund raising to get to championships a distance away. We are talking about people wanting to take their animal to a bog standard competition but dont want to pay for it themelves.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (28 August 2022)

Melody Grey said:



			Cracking ad today for a newly broken standardbred….3yrs old and in a three ring Dutch gag with reins on the bottom ring…not at all strong or silly apparently and loves a good gallop as demonstrated by teenager wearing trainers in the pics!!
Sounds like the poor thing’s had a hell of a start to it’s ridden career there 😬
		
Click to expand...

I see ones like this that say 'slowly and gently started 3/4yo, real good introduction to ridden work' then you see it in draw reins and some sort of gag/pelham in 8 of it's 10 photos


----------



## Trakky14 (28 August 2022)

Cinnamontoast said:



			On the local horsey page, I spied an advert asking for someone to ride her teeny pony-first off lead rein pony-and pay full livery or do DIY, so full costs. However, the owner still wanted her child to ride it and….to still be able to take it to shows, which the loaner would be welcome to attend as long as they paid costs. What a great deal! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

🤣 blimey I bet someone does it too!


----------



## Trakky14 (28 August 2022)

Saw another 4yr old 'mother's dream' pony the other day, videos on the Fb page of it refusing to load and it kept napping on the hack. Sounds perfect to me 😉

Usually followed by ...the perfect child's first pony...assuming you want a green just backed one that hasn't been out and seen or done anything 🤪


----------



## shortstuff99 (28 August 2022)

Seen this today...

FOR LOAN ONLY UBTIL READY TO BREAK
Anyone need a field companion?
Gelded yearling 

I wish I had got free youngstock livery too 😂


----------



## stangs (28 August 2022)

Trakky14 said:



			Saw another 4yr old 'mother's dream' pony the other day, videos on the Fb page of it refusing to load and it kept napping on the hack. Sounds perfect to me 😉
		
Click to expand...

Dream pony for a mother who wants to put their kid off and save on the cost of future horses.


----------



## Redcow-hat (29 August 2022)

2 on the dodgy dealers pages recently that made my jaw drop. Both wanting to know (months later) if they had any comeback on the dealer

1- Bought horse, unvetted, with 'rotten feet' disclosed that seller said potentially needed up to a year to regrow. Buyer apparently couldn't properly see the feet due to something the farrier had done. Turns out it has laminitis. New owner lamenting that she's having to spend money on vet.

2- Bought an unvetted horse described as unbacked. Horse was visibly lame at viewing and on bute and antibiotics, apparently for castration. Horse is now....lame (shock horror!). Has the buyer got any comeback on the dealer?!

I wonder what goes through these peoples heads when they buy these horses. You take a risk on a horse with a known problem, you can't just get your money back when it turns out to have the problem you already knew about!


----------



## Dave's Mam (29 August 2022)

Redcow-hat said:



			2 on the dodgy dealers pages recently that made my jaw drop. Both wanting to know (months later) if they had any comeback on the dealer

1- Bought horse, unvetted, with 'rotten feet' disclosed that seller said potentially needed up to a year to regrow. Buyer apparently couldn't properly see the feet due to something the farrier had done. Turns out it has laminitis. New owner lamenting that she's having to spend money on vet.

2- Bought an unvetted horse described as unbacked. Horse was visibly lame at viewing and on bute and antibiotics, apparently for castration. Horse is now....lame (shock horror!). Has the buyer got any comeback on the dealer?!

I wonder what goes through these peoples heads when they buy these horses. You take a risk on a horse with a known problem, you can't just get your money back when it turns out to have the problem you already knew about!
		
Click to expand...

I saw both of those and am still sitting on my hands.


----------



## Surbie (29 August 2022)

Dave's Mam said:



			I saw both of those and am still sitting on my hands.
		
Click to expand...

Same here.


----------



## Goldie's mum (13 September 2022)

_Due to the current financial situation readers may notice cutbacks in punctuation we sorry for any inconvenience for example_

Stunning pony 3yo don't be put of dead quite easy  Kids ride him all over place .no vices soild boy cheap as he is
[_name_] is one of them horses that truly come around for a person once in a lifetime he really is the most mannerly stallion we have ever met he is respectful of you the space dosnt scream and shout


----------



## honetpot (13 September 2022)

Pippity said:



			I used to be on a yard with someone who rode Western, and they corrected my impression that it was still one-saddle-fits-all in the Western world. It used to be the case in the days of the Wild West, when cowboys would have their own saddle that they put on whatever horse they were riding, but not any more.

I suppose it's like the old universal pattern cavalry saddles, where there was a lot that could be done with blankets but, at the end of the day, the saddle was a certain shape. It was helped to fit by the fact that the cavalry horses were of a similar type (at the start of a campaign, anyway), which probably also applies to the old cowhorses.

(Obviously, there's still a lot of variation within the type, but it's not like you're trying to use the same saddle on a TB, a Percheron and a Shetland.)
		
Click to expand...

When I was a teenager I rode for a small dealer, we had our 'own' saddle, which went on anything. They were the old very thin cavalry style or frying pans saddles, and you had thick felt numnahs, and they majority of what we had was not over fat, if it was you had to ride bare back.
I have one saddle that, 'fits any thing', I have on a LR pony to a 16hands,its an old GFS show saddle with thin panels, but I tend to buy animals that have the same build.


----------



## Annagain (13 September 2022)

Goldie's mum said:



_Due to the current financial situation readers may notice cutbacks in punctuation we sorry for any inconvenience for example_


Click to expand...

Yeah, those commas, full stops and inverted commas are so expensive. Judging by their overuse, though, apostrophes must be free to all.


----------



## maya2008 (13 September 2022)

Just seen one… 15.2-16.2, to take 13 stone, paragon of virtue suitable for children (age 6 plus) and adults, schoolmaster to take kids off the lead, hacks alone etc etc. 9-13 years so prime age too. They reckon their 2.5-3.5k budget is ‘not huge but adequate for our requirements’.

Wow… first, that you could get all that in one horse (however saintly the horse, 15.2hh is a long way to fall if the six year old child does something silly, and they definitely cannot learn to groom and tack it up without a stepladder) and secondly that someone would be so unbelievably out of touch with the current market, that they think a horse worth well over £10k should be sold to them for such a small price. I have a 14.2hh who is roughly what they want, and the minimum age I would put on him is 8 years old, simply because of his physical size. My 6 year old came off the lead on a 13.3hh old timer, and she managed to fall off that three times, completely through her own fault and not at all the pony’s doing. That was quite far enough for a small child to fall!


----------



## Ratface (13 September 2022)

I'm reminded of my dear mother's saying:  "where it ain't, you can't find it".


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (13 September 2022)

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...sh-sport-horse.html?link=/search?keyword=17hh

this advert... he has soundness issues and someone needs to invest the time into getting him sound.. and pay £3000 for the privilege, not to mention the vets fees as he will be uninsurable. Mental.


----------



## DirectorFury (13 September 2022)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/121761154/17hh-5-year-old-irish-sport-horse.html?link=/search?keyword=17hh

this advert... he has soundness issues and someone needs to invest the time into getting him sound.. and pay £3000 for the privilege, not to mention the vets fees as he will be uninsurable. Mental.
		
Click to expand...

Oh he's got such a lovely face . There's a fair chance he'd come sound if someone sorted out those awful feet, £3k is way too much to take a punt on that though.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (13 September 2022)

DirectorFury said:



			Oh he's got such a lovely face . There's a fair chance he'd come sound if someone sorted out those awful feet, £3k is way too much to take a punt on that though.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I thought.. I would give it a go for a nominal fee but not for thousands. The link isn't working now though soscreenshot of description below:


----------



## Nasicus (13 September 2022)

DirectorFury said:



			Oh he's got such a lovely face . There's a fair chance he'd come sound if someone sorted out those awful feet, £3k is way too much to take a punt on that though.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, what a lovely face he has!


----------



## Vodkagirly (13 September 2022)

Equestrian Influencer looking for work in the North East

Variety of content available from UGC for your buisness to post or content shared on my socials.

Packages from £50

Open to negotiations at xxxx

Examples of my previous work are available, also open to trade stall work & modelling. I have an incredible team of photographers that I work alongside. 

Full Media Pack available via DM



Followed selfies of teenager with pony definitely not incredible photographer


----------



## SilverLinings (13 September 2022)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/121761154/17hh-5-year-old-irish-sport-horse.html?link=/search?keyword=17hh

this advert... he has soundness issues and someone needs to invest the time into getting him sound.. and pay £3000 for the privilege, not to mention the vets fees as he will be uninsurable. Mental.
		
Click to expand...

Bit concerning that they say that despite the lameness the horse can still be hacked, especially as they don't seem to know what is causing said lameness


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (13 September 2022)

I love it when I open The Tack Room and this thread appears!


----------



## mini_b (14 September 2022)

Need a rider - ABSOLUTELY NO NOVICES

ex racer that throws its toys out sideways backwards when you pick up a rein contact, best if you just sit there. Knows where all the gallop spots are.
can’t be schooled or jumped due to injury.
Spooky when hacking alone and also tries to nap.

so all of the folk that want a happy hack are going to be absolutely fighting over that one. Oh and no financial contribution required but if you love it you can take it on loan!!


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (14 September 2022)

mini_b said:



			Need a rider - ABSOLUTELY NO NOVICES

ex racer that throws its toys out sideways backwards when you pick up a rein contact, best if you just sit there. Knows where all the gallop spots are.
can’t be schooled or jumped due to injury.
Spooky when hacking alone and also tries to nap.

so all of the folk that want a happy hack are going to be absolutely fighting over that one. Oh and no financial contribution required but if you love it you can take it on loan!!
		
Click to expand...

Doubly good deal as you get to pay for not only kissing spine surgery but also it's ulcer treatment, a new saddle, dentist and probably a head to toe MRI if you have it on full loan - please form an orderly queue!


----------



## mini_b (14 September 2022)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			Doubly good deal as you get to pay for not only kissing spine surgery but also it's ulcer treatment, a new saddle, dentist and probably a head to toe MRI if you have it on full loan - please form an orderly queue!   

Click to expand...

No, no you’ve got it all wrong - It’s behaviour is down to it being an ex racer! Already explained that one!


----------



## DirectorFury (14 September 2022)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/121761154/17hh-5-year-old-irish-sport-horse.html?link=/search?keyword=17hh

this advert... he has soundness issues and someone needs to invest the time into getting him sound.. and pay £3000 for the privilege, not to mention the vets fees as he will be uninsurable. Mental.
		
Click to expand...

I can’t stop thinking about this lad, something about him has really got under my skin. I hope he gets a good home and that that good home isn’t with me.


----------



## nagblagger (14 September 2022)

[QUOTE="DirectorFury, post:I can’t stop thinking about this lad, something about him has really got under my skin. I hope he gets a good home and that that good home isn’t with me.[/QUOTE]

Oh go on...go and see him. What have you got to lose?


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (14 September 2022)

DirectorFury said:



			I can’t stop thinking about this lad, something about him has really got under my skin. I hope he gets a good home and that that good home isn’t with me.
		
Click to expand...

If he was £500 he would already be in the big field at the livery yard, but I just dont have £3000 plus another £3000 potentially set fire to. I thought about taking him on to leave him out int he big 30 acre over the winter, but the purchase price is prohibitive sadly


----------



## mini_b (14 September 2022)

DirectorFury said:



			I can’t stop thinking about this lad, something about him has really got under my skin. I hope he gets a good home and that that good home isn’t with me.
		
Click to expand...

just had a look. It’s his face  
If he’s so amazing…why aren’t they working on it?


----------



## mini_b (14 September 2022)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			If he was £500 he would already be in the big field at the livery yard, but I just dont have £3000 plus another £3000 potentially set fire to. I thought about taking him on to leave him out int he big 30 acre over the winter, but the purchase price is prohibitive sadly
		
Click to expand...

do you think it’s worth putting an offer in and explaining why you’ve made that offer. 
they want him to go to a “forever home” and he’s far more likely to find that going to someone knowledgable for cheap. Rather than someone trying to medicate and ride him sound and sell him on.


----------



## silv (14 September 2022)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			If he was £500 he would already be in the big field at the livery yard, but I just dont have £3000 plus another £3000 potentially set fire to. I thought about taking him on to leave him out int he big 30 acre over the winter, but the purchase price is prohibitive sadly
		
Click to expand...

I would go and see hm and make the offer, Hopefully the owners will realise that you are genuine and accept it. I doubt that they are going to be inundated with buyers especially with autumn and winter coming on.
He could be the Tackrooom mascot. 
such a sweet, gentle looking soul.


----------



## Vodkagirly (15 September 2022)

mini_b said:



			Need a rider - ABSOLUTELY NO NOVICES

ex racer that throws its toys out sideways backwards when you pick up a rein contact, best if you just sit there. Knows where all the gallop spots are.
can’t be schooled or jumped due to injury.
Spooky when hacking alone and also tries to nap.

so all of the folk that want a happy hack are going to be absolutely fighting over that one. Oh and no financial contribution required but if you love it you can take it on loan!!
		
Click to expand...

If it's the same one I saw, they wanted it rode 5 times a week.  Quite a commitment in the winter if you can't ride in a school. 

If not, there is 2!


----------



## Red-1 (15 September 2022)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			If he was £500 he would already be in the big field at the livery yard, but I just dont have £3000 plus another £3000 potentially set fire to. I thought about taking him on to leave him out int he big 30 acre over the winter, but the purchase price is prohibitive sadly
		
Click to expand...

I would go and view. Explain that you would be prepared to pay £500 and why. 

Often people put a fairly high price on this type of horse to discourage the bin end dealers, but then deal down when a nice home comes.


----------



## Red-1 (15 September 2022)

If anything catastrophic happened to Rigs in the very near future, I would certainly be giving them a call.

That face! 😍

He sounds a better prospect than Rigs was when I bought him 🤣


----------



## maya2008 (15 September 2022)

Red-1 said:



			I would go and view. Explain that you would be prepared to pay £500 and why.

Often people put a fairly high price on this type of horse to discourage the bin end dealers, but then deal down when a nice home comes.
		
Click to expand...

I would want some preliminary vet investigations before taking such a horse on. Some lamenesses are not fixable, and at that young age hock arthritis etc is a real possibility. I have known horses never come sound from issues found early in their career, despite thousands of pounds spent on vet bills. It’s one of the reasons I buy carefully, and unbacked.


----------



## tallyho! (15 September 2022)

SilverLinings said:



			Bit concerning that they say that despite the lameness the horse can still be hacked, especially as they don't seem to know what is causing said lameness 

Click to expand...

Perhaps those ridiculously long toes...? my goodness that horse only needs to see a good farrier.


----------



## Red-1 (15 September 2022)

maya2008 said:



			I would want some preliminary vet investigations before taking such a horse on. Some lamenesses are not fixable, and at that young age hock arthritis etc is a real possibility. I have known horses never come sound from issues found early in their career, despite thousands of pounds spent on vet bills. It’s one of the reasons I buy carefully, and unbacked.
		
Click to expand...

Ah well, Rigs is primarily a companion horse with benefits. It wouldn't matter if my companion horse was rideable or not. If nothing was obvious, I would take shoes off, walk in hand on the roads and see what I had in spring. At £500 it wouldn't be such a risk.


----------



## catembi (15 September 2022)

Aaarrggghhh, now I want him too!  He's a twin of my boy but with a star.  Mine failed the vet on lameness & xrays showed navicular changes.  I kept him anyway as I wasn't convinced & it turned out to be a longstanding grumbling abscess.  Sorted it out & the horse is perfectly sound.  But it's an almighty gamble.

Someone else please buy him so that I can't!


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (15 September 2022)

Red-1 said:



			I would go and view. Explain that you would be prepared to pay £500 and why.

Often people put a fairly high price on this type of horse to discourage the bin end dealers, but then deal down when a nice home comes.
		
Click to expand...




silv said:



			I would go and see hm and make the offer, Hopefully the owners will realise that you are genuine and accept it. I doubt that they are going to be inundated with buyers especially with autumn and winter coming on.
He could be the Tackrooom mascot.
such a sweet, gentle looking soul.
		
Click to expand...

I actually did cave and sent a PM enquiring about him as no phone number, but alas no reply sadly.


----------



## Melody Grey (16 September 2022)

4-14 yo sports type wanted to event grassroots and jump discovery….£6k budget. Looking since last horse pursued failed vetting.

…find me a sound one at that price while you’re at it!


----------



## HorseMaid (16 September 2022)

I've just seen this:

20 Yr old arab mare, ex broodmare, sway back, arthritis in hocks, doesn't like to stand to be mounted, old injury to her wither and one leg, has a sarcoid, needs to gain weight and top line, can't go in the school, suitable for happy hacker or companion home, for the princely sum of £2000 if you please. Poor bloody thing.


----------



## Pinkvboots (16 September 2022)

The 5 yo sports horse has such a lovely face but those feet my god! and his pasterns are so long.


----------



## Pinkvboots (16 September 2022)

HorseMaid said:



			I've just seen this:

20 Yr old arab mare, ex broodmare, sway back, arthritis in hocks, doesn't like to stand to be mounted, old injury to her wither and one leg, has a sarcoid, needs to gain weight and top line, can't go in the school, suitable for happy hacker or companion home, for the princely sum of £2000 if you please. Poor bloody thing.
		
Click to expand...

Poor thing 😢


----------



## catembi (16 September 2022)

The advert for the 5 year old is no longer available… Not that I’ve been looking at it obsessively and trying to persuade myself that I can squeeze in another 17hh that isn’t up to work…

Hope someone on here got him!


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (16 September 2022)

catembi said:



			The advert for the 5 year old is no longer available… Not that I’ve been looking at it obsessively and trying to persuade myself that I can squeeze in another 17hh that isn’t up to work…

Hope someone on here got him!
		
Click to expand...

I did wonder if she had seen this thread and hence the no response


----------



## Goldie's mum (17 September 2022)

Anyone want an 18 y o project?
[name] is 13 hand 18 year old cob [she] has good ground manners will stand all day to be groomed great to load ect she needs a bit of work in the school but has potential to be a children's pony in the future.


----------



## Melody Grey (17 September 2022)

HorseMaid said:



			I've just seen this:

20 Yr old arab mare, ex broodmare, sway back, arthritis in hocks, doesn't like to stand to be mounted, old injury to her wither and one leg, has a sarcoid, needs to gain weight and top line, can't go in the school, suitable for happy hacker or companion home, for the princely sum of £2000 if you please. Poor bloody thing.
		
Click to expand...

I saw this. Surely home more important than price/ good loan home would be a better prospect if needs must?!


----------



## Goldie's mum (28 September 2022)

" Lovely top quality 8 year old dapple grey mare. Standing 14hh currently with plenty more growing to do. "


----------



## Errin Paddywack (28 September 2022)

Goldie's mum said:



			Lovely top quality 8 year old dapple grey mare. Standing 14hh currently with plenty more growing to do.
		
Click to expand...

In someone's dreams may be.  Wishful thinking.


----------



## ElectricChampagne (28 September 2022)

Goldie's mum said:



			" Lovely top quality 8 year old dapple grey mare. Standing 14hh currently with plenty more growing to do. "
		
Click to expand...

Growing outward maybe.. 


Unless she's 5 and they hit 8 on a computer keyboard by accident?


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (28 September 2022)

I saw a companion (through injury) horse today for share 2-3 days a week, contribution required.... odd.


----------



## Fabel (29 September 2022)

‘14.2hh 3yo cob  dope on a rope, more woah than go,   Looking for something with more oomph, lives out on nothing’ I commented on feeding him something. At the very least hay as the field was bare and the fact he was 3yo in a 3 ring gag that if he was that quiet he wouldn’t need that bit, also at 3yo he was weak and unbalanced that with better feeding and not being worked into the ground he would improve and become more what she wanted. Her reply was to laugh, call me clueless and to f*** off. Poor pony I really hope he finds a nice home that will treat him as the baby he is.


----------



## Katie&Judy (30 September 2022)

Yearling filly 
Should make 15.1hh and as quiet as you like.
Easy caught, led, clipped, good for the farrier and ok to load. 
Chipped and the passport was sent away waiting on it to come back.

…she can’t be a year and is FULLY clipped..can see her ribs clearly


----------



## Fabel (30 September 2022)

Katie&Judy said:



			Yearling filly
Should make 15.1hh and as quiet as you like.
Easy caught, led, clipped, good for the farrier and ok to load.
Chipped and the passport was sent away waiting on it to come back.

…she can’t be a year and is FULLY clipped..can see her ribs clearly
		
Click to expand...

What makes you think she’s not a yearling?


----------



## Ambers Echo (30 September 2022)

I think the poster means she is probably not even a year old yet and is already fullly clipped out. Why would you clip a baby.


----------



## Fabel (30 September 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			I think the poster means she is probably not even a year old yet and is already fullly clipped out. Why would you clip a baby.
		
Click to expand...

Skin or coat issues. We rescued 2 8 month old both had to be clipped out to deal with skin infections. It’s not un heard of and doesn’t mean they are not a certain age. Also with it being skinny the pony in question has either been rescued or needs rescuing


----------



## Katie&Judy (30 September 2022)

Fabel said:



			Skin or coat issues. We rescued 2 8 month old both had to be clipped out to deal with skin infections. It’s not un heard of and doesn’t mean they are not a certain age. Also with it being skinny the pony in question has either been rescued or needs rescuing
		
Click to expand...

She breed it from her own mare says in the post so owned since birth


----------



## Fabel (30 September 2022)

Katie&Judy said:



			She bred it from her own mare says in the post so owned since birth
		
Click to expand...

Doesn’t mean there hasn’t been skin or coat issues. But also in that state it’s clearly one in need of rescuing not that has been rescued.


----------



## Katie&Judy (30 September 2022)

Fabel said:



			Doesn’t mean there hasn’t been skin or coat issues. But also in that state it’s clearly one in need of rescuing not that has been rescued.
		
Click to expand...

Fair points and agreed 👌🏻


----------



## Katie&Judy (3 October 2022)

Looking for horse that has done about everything!
14hh-15hh
5-15 years old 
Any Breed
Can jump up to 1m 
Hacks alone or in company 
NOT GREEN
Budget 3000
As a person who had a 3k budget I have a green stressy tb who’s great but done nothing so far 😂
Could be more manageable going to winter?


----------



## maya2008 (3 October 2022)

Prices are all over the place. I am tentatively looking for a 13hh ish native (Welsh C probably) and I can see backed 5 year olds going for less than foals, with the in-between prices being anyone’s guess.


----------



## Goldie's mum (13 October 2022)

_"Offers accepted, can be seen anytime running free on the fell. Buyer must be able to collect."_

Tickled my funny bone. I'm picturing helicopters & lasso.


----------



## EquestrianEllie01 (16 October 2022)

Just seen this one, seems fairly innocuous until the last two sentences. I'm sort of hoping it's someone be sarcastic rather than a serious post...

Still looking for a part loaner for (horses name). No yard duties required.  Turn out amd ride only. 3 mornings a week. Slowly being bought back into work. No under 18"s, no charente or dogs allowed. Financial contribution required and own insurance a must. Never been hacked out from yard. Not a nice ride


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (16 October 2022)

Is it supposed to say not a novice ride?! 

I saw one which made me sad the other day. Horse in its 20s been with same owner since 5yo being sold on as no time for it any more. I know it's a hot topic right now given other thread running but I think that really is a circumstance I couldn't pass on a horse. A lifetime with an owner. If truly case of lacking time not money surely a loan/share/retirement livery over selling?


----------



## Katie&Judy (16 October 2022)

SaddlePsych'D said:



			Is it supposed to say not a novice ride?!

I saw one which made me sad the other day. Horse in its 20s been with same owner since 5yo being sold on as no time for it any more. I know it's a hot topic right now given other thread running but I think that really is a circumstance I couldn't pass on a horse. A lifetime with an owner. If truly case of lacking time not money surely a loan/share/retirement livery over selling?
		
Click to expand...

I’d honestly just say the horse isn’t doing the job they want and they want to get another one 
Happens a lot


----------



## ElectricChampagne (16 October 2022)

I'd say that's an autocorrect of a badly typed not a novice ride.


----------



## Katie&Judy (17 October 2022)

Tb for sale lovely pedigree 
finished a close 3rd on her first run in Sligo and pulled up lame on her 2nd run in Galway
Not sound enough to race again be good broodmare
Yes let’s breed more unsound horses?
3k


----------



## Nasicus (17 October 2022)

Katie&Judy said:



			Tb for sale lovely pedigree
finished a close 3rd on her first run in Sligo and pulled up lame on her 2nd run in Galway
Not sound enough to race again be good broodmare
Yes let’s breed more unsound horses?
3k
		
Click to expand...

Maddening, isn't it? I have an acquaintance on facebook selling her broken warmblood (KS amongst other things) as a broodmare, I have to bite my tongue every time I see the advert. Who cares if she can't stay sound for the life of her and probably has the kissing spines gene to potentially pass on, she has great breeding! /s


----------



## asmp (22 October 2022)

Just seen this very sad ad on a local site 😕. I’m not quite sure if the poor thing is for loan, sale or for free.

15’2 , tbxcob dark bay 30 young gelding 
Lovely manners , is hacking out and quite comfortable with life . We call this horse prince when we came across him we were told he was 19 . He was very skinny had the longest feet Iv ever seen , no field just a out door pen bedded with knee deep straw 
I wouldn’t have left any horse there . So we took him home fixed him up , only to find out he is 30 years old . And won’t be much use for are level of work . We lead him out of are other horses . And iv had a few beginners up on him for gentle hacking . I’m looking to see if any body would like this horse as a companion . He is lovely to be around , has all the manners an older boy would easy to do In all ways expect we did struggle with loading him . Although he did eventually go in , currently un rugged living out . But he may well need his rug in winter due to his age


----------



## Katie&Judy (22 October 2022)

asmp said:



			Just seen this very sad ad on a local site 😕. I’m not quite sure if the poor thing is for loan, sale or for free.

15’2 , tbxcob dark bay 30 young gelding
Lovely manners , is hacking out and quite comfortable with life . We call this horse prince when we came across him we were told he was 19 . He was very skinny had the longest feet Iv ever seen , no field just a out door pen bedded with knee deep straw
I wouldn’t have left any horse there . So we took him home fixed him up , only to find out he is 30 years old . And won’t be much use for are level of work . We lead him out of are other horses . And iv had a few beginners up on him for gentle hacking . I’m looking to see if any body would like this horse as a companion . He is lovely to be around , has all the manners an older boy would easy to do In all ways expect we did struggle with loading him . Although he did eventually go in , currently un rugged living out . But he may well need his rug in winter due to his age
		
Click to expand...

That’s super depressing! Hope he finds someone who look after him


----------



## chaps89 (29 October 2022)

Just come across this cracker on preloved 😳


We looking for a quiet mature adult over 21 only to spend some time with our very nervous cob mare, she needs lots of attention, which unfortunately working full time i do not have the time she needs.
We have had her for 8 years, she was 5 at the time and heavily pregnant and very under weight when rescued.
she accepts me but took me a while she will let me brush her, pick her feet out, tack her up etc. My daughter has sat on her and walked her round on the lead rein. that is as far as shes got. im sure she is a autistic horse and has sensory processing as the charateristics are the same.
We will keep at her own yard as she is settled and a big part of our horse family, she just needs more attention, maybe an hour or 2 a day or every other day, flexible on days and times to suit the individual.
She is currently not ridable as we don't feel she is safe enough, due to being so nervous of everyone and everything, however she does have potential to reach this stage, with a correct bond, with the right person and time.
Experience is preferred and must be confident around horses no novice or nervous people so she will feel relaxed. Would suit someone who is free during the working week and wants to be around horses.and not bothered about riding.
please pm me for more information, if your'e interested.
We are in Bluebell hill area
This is a voluntary position unless my mare reaches a point where she can be ridden then a financial contribution would be appreciated.


----------



## Katie&Judy (29 October 2022)

chaps89 said:



			Just come across this cracker on preloved 😳


We looking for a quiet mature adult over 21 only to spend some time with our very nervous cob mare, she needs lots of attention, which unfortunately working full time i do not have the time she needs.
We have had her for 8 years, she was 5 at the time and heavily pregnant and very under weight when rescued.
she accepts me but took me a while she will let me brush her, pick her feet out, tack her up etc. My daughter has sat on her and walked her round on the lead rein. that is as far as shes got. im sure she is a autistic horse and has sensory processing as the charateristics are the same.
We will keep at her own yard as she is settled and a big part of our horse family, she just needs more attention, maybe an hour or 2 a day or every other day, flexible on days and times to suit the individual.
She is currently not ridable as we don't feel she is safe enough, due to being so nervous of everyone and everything, however she does have potential to reach this stage, with a correct bond, with the right person and time.
Experience is preferred and must be confident around horses no novice or nervous people so she will feel relaxed. Would suit someone who is free during the working week and wants to be around horses.and not bothered about riding.
please pm me for more information, if your'e interested.
We are in Bluebell hill area
This is a voluntary position unless my mare reaches a point where she can be ridden then a financial contribution would be appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

Who on earth would want to do that


----------



## SadKen (29 October 2022)

I saw one recently that gave me a chuckle although it was posted by a teenager.

_Wanted 14.3 to 15.3, good to clip, show, load and travel on its own. Must be able to jump decent hack alone but also in company and be 100% bombproof in traffic. No vices, thoroughbreds, weavers, or wind suckers. Don’t want anything that is spooky, bucks, rears etc. preferably would like a gelding aged 7-13. Will travel up to 1 hour from where I live.

On a budget. Low 4 figures._

AHAHAHA that’s at least a 10k unicorn and likely double in todays market, if it exists. I’ve never seen one. Very difficult not to post a laughing emoji on that. Preferably I would like a Totilas suitable for a novice nervous rider dropped off at my yard, low 4 figs. We can dream eh!


----------



## Goldenstar (29 October 2022)

asmp said:



			Just seen this very sad ad on a local site 😕. I’m not quite sure if the poor thing is for loan, sale or for free.

15’2 , tbxcob dark bay 30 young gelding 
Lovely manners , is hacking out and quite comfortable with life . We call this horse prince when we came across him we were told he was 19 . He was very skinny had the longest feet Iv ever seen , no field just a out door pen bedded with knee deep straw 
I wouldn’t have left any horse there . So we took him home fixed him up , only to find out he is 30 years old . And won’t be much use for are level of work . We lead him out of are other horses . And iv had a few beginners up on him for gentle hacking . I’m looking to see if any body would like this horse as a companion . He is lovely to be around , has all the manners an older boy would easy to do In all ways expect we did struggle with loading him . Although he did eventually go in , currently un rugged living out . But he may well need his rug in winter due to his age
		
Click to expand...


That’s so sad .


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (29 October 2022)

I saw one on a TB page the other day asking for something safe but didn't mind green. 

Budget below 3 figures. 

I am seriously hoping that was a typo 😂


----------



## Katie&Judy (30 October 2022)

I just generally find this interesting 

Gelding  16hh - 16.1   8 - 11 years old Good jumper 1.10+ stands & ties up quietly ect Able to ride sensible with other horses in arena willing to work type as well as safe No 5 figs

is selling her current green tb of 5 because he doesn’t have enough jumping experience but is jumping clears I assume at a smaller height

so from selling the green horse I gather she wants a horse ready to compete as soon as it arrives 

also as she hasn’t found this unicorn yet she’s looking to loan someone’s unicorn to complete her bar 1 for sji 5 bar 

- I would assume that someone would only lease a horse like that cuz they would be an amazing horse
- I also assume a horse like that would most definitely be 5 figures?


----------



## SadKen (30 October 2022)

Katie&Judy said:



			I just generally find this interesting

Gelding  16hh - 16.1   8 - 11 years old Good jumper 1.10+ stands & ties up quietly ect Able to ride sensible with other horses in arena willing to work type as well as safe No 5 figs

is selling her current green tb of 5 because he doesn’t have enough jumping experience but is jumping clears I assume at a smaller height

so from selling the green horse I gather she wants a horse ready to compete as soon as it arrives

also as she hasn’t found this unicorn yet she’s looking to loan someone’s unicorn to complete her bar 1 for sji 5 bar

- I would assume that someone would only lease a horse like that cuz they would be an amazing horse
- I also assume a horse like that would most definitely be 5 figures?
		
Click to expand...

I think you assume correctly, you won’t get a talented jumper without quirks for anything like 10k. I wonder if the 5yo tb is being sold because it doesn’t tie up quietly, doesn’t ride nicely in the arena with others and is not willing to work. Because not having enough experience is easily remedied.

it seems to be a thing where people know their budget, know what they want and simply join the two together without any consideration of reality. Then come back with ‘still looking’ as though what they want exists. Seen it on allll the property tv shows ‘I want a 500k property for 100k. Why haven’t I found it yet?’.


----------



## Katie&Judy (30 October 2022)

SadKen said:



			I think you assume correctly, you won’t get a talented jumper without quirks for anything like 10k. I wonder if the 5yo tb is being sold because it doesn’t tie up quietly, doesn’t ride nicely in the arena with others and is not willing to work. Because not having enough experience is easily remedied.

it seems to be a thing where people know their budget, know what they want and simply join the two together without any consideration of reality. Then come back with ‘still looking’ as though what they want exists. Seen it on allll the property tv shows ‘I want a 500k property for 100k. Why haven’t I found it yet?’.
		
Click to expand...

I feel like all those quirks could be sorted before she finds another horse honestly 🙈 be less money to fix the quirks then buy a completely new horse


----------



## Ambers Echo (30 October 2022)

Katie&Judy said:



			I feel like all those quirks could be sorted before she finds another horse honestly 🙈 be less money to fix the quirks then buy a completely new horse
		
Click to expand...

Reminds me of someone I knew who sold her novice daughter’s perfectly nice pony to buy one ‘that goes on the bit’!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (31 October 2022)

chaps89 said:



			Just come across this cracker on preloved 😳


We looking for a quiet mature adult over 21 only to spend some time with our very nervous cob mare, she needs lots of attention, which unfortunately working full time i do not have the time she needs.
We have had her for 8 years, she was 5 at the time and heavily pregnant and very under weight when rescued.
she accepts me but took me a while she will let me brush her, pick her feet out, tack her up etc. My daughter has sat on her and walked her round on the lead rein. that is as far as shes got. im sure she is a autistic horse and has sensory processing as the charateristics are the same.
We will keep at her own yard as she is settled and a big part of our horse family, she just needs more attention, maybe an hour or 2 a day or every other day, flexible on days and times to suit the individual.
She is currently not ridable as we don't feel she is safe enough, due to being so nervous of everyone and everything, however she does have potential to reach this stage, with a correct bond, with the right person and time.
Experience is preferred and must be confident around horses no novice or nervous people so she will feel relaxed. Would suit someone who is free during the working week and wants to be around horses.and not bothered about riding.
please pm me for more information, if your'e interested.
We are in Bluebell hill area
This is a voluntary position unless my mare reaches a point where she can be ridden then a financial contribution would be appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

People have started to label their horses as Autistic now? I remember seeing things like "If he was human I think he would have an ADHD diagnose", and similar, but Autistic? By the way, Autism is not only about having 1 Autistic trait, it's also about the severity of each trait. So what other Autistic traits does the horse have:

Avoids eye contact? 
Social difficulties? 
Focus on self? Etc. 

Anyway, maybe I have heard it before, and just repressed the memory of it.


----------



## Ratface (31 October 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			Reminds me of someone I knew who sold her novice daughter’s perfectly nice pony to buy one ‘that goes on the bit’!
		
Click to expand...

Arraaagh!!  And people wonder why I hate some of our species.


----------



## sportsmansB (31 October 2022)

Katie&Judy said:



			I just generally find this interesting

Gelding  16hh - 16.1   8 - 11 years old Good jumper 1.10+ stands & ties up quietly ect Able to ride sensible with other horses in arena willing to work type as well as safe No 5 figs

is selling her current green tb of 5 because he doesn’t have enough jumping experience but is jumping clears I assume at a smaller height

so from selling the green horse I gather she wants a horse ready to compete as soon as it arrives

also as she hasn’t found this unicorn yet she’s looking to loan someone’s unicorn to complete her bar 1 for sji 5 bar

- I would assume that someone would only lease a horse like that cuz they would be an amazing horse
- I also assume a horse like that would most definitely be 5 figures?
		
Click to expand...

I have watched this girl progressively advertising for several months now and apparently not realising that the reason she can't find what she wants is because her 'requirements' and her budget don't match up in any shape or form. I'm actually interested to see what will come next from her


----------



## Abacus (31 October 2022)

I saw a 25 year old horse for loan on FB this morning. Sounds as though he is sound although obviously older. Could move yards. While I appreciate that a horse this age can still do a gentle job for someone, I couldn't do this to a horse of mine.


----------



## huskydamage (31 October 2022)

chaps89 said:



			Just come across this cracker on preloved 😳


We looking for a quiet mature adult over 21 only to spend some time with our very nervous cob mare, she needs lots of attention, which unfortunately working full time i do not have the time she needs.
We have had her for 8 years, she was 5 at the time and heavily pregnant and very under weight when rescued.
she accepts me but took me a while she will let me brush her, pick her feet out, tack her up etc. My daughter has sat on her and walked her round on the lead rein. that is as far as shes got. im sure she is a autistic horse and has sensory processing as the charateristics are the same.
We will keep at her own yard as she is settled and a big part of our horse family, she just needs more attention, maybe an hour or 2 a day or every other day, flexible on days and times to suit the individual.
She is currently not ridable as we don't feel she is safe enough, due to being so nervous of everyone and everything, however she does have potential to reach this stage, with a correct bond, with the right person and time.
Experience is preferred and must be confident around horses no novice or nervous people so she will feel relaxed. Would suit someone who is free during the working week and wants to be around horses.and not bothered about riding.
please pm me for more information, if your'e interested.
We are in Bluebell hill area
This is a voluntary position unless my mare reaches a point where she can be ridden then a financial contribution would be appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

Are they having an absolute laugh? So if you fix the 'autisic horse' and make it ridable (which the owners havent managed in the last 8 years) then you can pay them for the privilege of riding it  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## dorsetladette (31 October 2022)

Abacus said:



			I saw a 25 year old horse for loan on FB this morning. Sounds as though he is sound although obviously older. Could move yards. While I appreciate that a horse this age can still do a gentle job for someone, I couldn't do this to a horse of mine.
		
Click to expand...


There's been a few 20 plus horses/ponies advertised I've noticed. Mostly seem to be because of lack of funds. I guess this the start of the cost of living crisis. Only so many companion ponies will be required so no where for these poor old things when people won't 'man up' and do the right thing by they're supposed best friend. (IMHO obviously)


----------



## Katie&Judy (31 October 2022)

Abacus said:



			I saw a 25 year old horse for loan on FB this morning. Sounds as though he is sound although obviously older. Could move yards. While I appreciate that a horse this age can still do a gentle job for someone, I couldn't do this to a horse of mine.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve done this once or twice with my older mare as she gets stiff out of exercise 
She only hacks but I wouldn’t let her move unless I knew them cuz wouldn’t trust people to only hack


----------



## Ratface (31 October 2022)

Wretched people.  Let's hope that they are reincarnated as black beetles and will have no power over animals.


----------



## Abacus (31 October 2022)

Katie&Judy said:



			I’ve done this once or twice with my older mare as she gets stiff out of exercise
She only hacks but I wouldn’t let her move unless I knew them cuz wouldn’t trust people to only hack
		
Click to expand...

Yes - in certain circumstances I can see this would be better for the horse. But if they are advertising him on a regional board then they probably aren't expecting replies only from people they know.


----------



## Keith_Beef (31 October 2022)

EquestrianEllie01 said:



			no charente or dogs allowed
		
Click to expand...

What does "no charente" mean?


----------



## Katie&Judy (31 October 2022)

Abacus said:



			Yes - in certain circumstances I can see this would be better for the horse. But if they are advertising him on a regional board then they probably aren't expecting replies only from people they know.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed I feel like an older horse wouldn’t take well to a big move either


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (31 October 2022)

Keith_Beef said:



			What does "no charente" mean?
		
Click to expand...

Probably a really bad typo of No Children.


----------



## Vodkagirly (2 November 2022)

Would you want to pay to  share a horse you can't ride and kicks?

I’m putting my beautiful boy up for part loan! HE IS NOT RIDDEN CURRENTLY. 

Xxx is an 8yo tb! Xxx not had an easy life hence why he’s not currently ridden, he’s having the winter off to fill out his top line. Walter is a loveable rogue. When he’s loving he is the most loving horse you’ll meet. When he’s not he isn’t particularly nasty he just gets excited. He is funny with his back end, I’m happy to explain further if needed. He is to stay on his current yard. All I ask is he is loved like you would love your own, he is a very very important part of my life. He enjoys his own company. Duties include: mucking out, feeding, grooming, bringing in, turning out, and potentially lunging. Small Financial contribution.


----------



## ElectricChampagne (2 November 2022)

Vodkagirly said:



			Would you want to pay to  share a horse you can't ride and kicks?

I’m putting my beautiful boy up for part loan! HE IS NOT RIDDEN CURRENTLY.

Xxx is an 8yo tb! Xxx not had an easy life hence why he’s not currently ridden, he’s having the winter off to fill out his top line. Walter is a loveable rogue. When he’s loving he is the most loving horse you’ll meet. When he’s not he isn’t particularly nasty he just gets excited. He is funny with his back end, I’m happy to explain further if needed. He is to stay on his current yard. All I ask is he is loved like you would love your own, he is a very very important part of my life. He enjoys his own company. Duties include: mucking out, feeding, grooming, bringing in, turning out, and potentially lunging. Small Financial contribution.
		
Click to expand...

What is wrong with people


----------



## shortstuff99 (2 November 2022)

Vodkagirly said:



			Would you want to pay to  share a horse you can't ride and kicks?

I’m putting my beautiful boy up for part loan! HE IS NOT RIDDEN CURRENTLY. 

Xxx is an 8yo tb! Xxx not had an easy life hence why he’s not currently ridden, he’s having the winter off to fill out his top line. Walter is a loveable rogue. When he’s loving he is the most loving horse you’ll meet. When he’s not he isn’t particularly nasty he just gets excited. He is funny with his back end, I’m happy to explain further if needed. He is to stay on his current yard. All I ask is he is loved like you would love your own, he is a very very important part of my life. He enjoys his own company. Duties include: mucking out, feeding, grooming, bringing in, turning out, and potentially lunging. Small Financial contribution.
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen the pictures that go with this advert 😬


----------



## conniegirl (9 November 2022)

Saw one today. (I’ll paraphrase to protect the guilty) 

15yr old, failed vetting 2/10ths lame. Vet says arthritis and to bute it if you want to ride. £2500


----------



## SilverLinings (9 November 2022)

conniegirl said:



			Saw one today. (I’ll paraphrase to protect the guilty)

15yr old, failed vetting 2/10ths lame. Vet says arthritis and to bute it if you want to ride. £2500
		
Click to expand...

MY polite response is that they are certainly being optimistic regarding price and the chance of finding a buyer. I won't share my less polite response...


----------



## Katie&Judy (9 November 2022)

conniegirl said:



			Saw one today. (I’ll paraphrase to protect the guilty)

15yr old, failed vetting 2/10ths lame. Vet says arthritis and to bute it if you want to ride. £2500
		
Click to expand...

A bargain! Personally don’t have enough vet bills would love to buy a walking one


----------



## Peglo (9 November 2022)

conniegirl said:



			Saw one today. (I’ll paraphrase to protect the guilty)

15yr old, failed vetting 2/10ths lame. Vet says arthritis and to bute it if you want to ride. £2500
		
Click to expand...

i saw this one. He is solid though…… 🤦🏼‍♀️


----------



## Fjord (9 November 2022)

Hells bells, some of these make depressing reading!


----------



## scruffyponies (9 November 2022)

I predict the high prices paid by people in recent months for anything with a pulse, combined with sudden financial reality check for many living on the edge of their means will bring out a lot of fresh meat for this thread.

Meanwhile if you have a good home to offer and give it a few months, there will be a good choice of quality horses available on loan to anywhere that doesn't charge livery.


----------



## Ceifer (10 November 2022)

I’ve mentioned this person before but they appeared again on my feed with more photos. 
advertising riding services. Random pictures, quite a few of them hugging horses, riding looks quite novicey, not well presented. I always thought each to their own and they might get someone if they’re cheap enough. But they’ve added prices and they’re £25 a ride. I pay a freelance rider £25 and she is very experienced and competing advanced medium and producing some very nice young horses of her own.


----------



## maya2008 (12 November 2022)

scruffyponies said:



			I predict the high prices paid by people in recent months for anything with a pulse, combined with sudden financial reality check for many living on the edge of their means will bring out a lot of fresh meat for this thread.

Meanwhile if you have a good home to offer and give it a few months, there will be a good choice of quality horses available on loan to anywhere that doesn't charge livery.
		
Click to expand...

Cost of ponies has nosedived and I think will nosedive again once people actually have to put their heating on. I’m sitting on my hands because my kids wanted some projects for next spring and I could pick them up for pennies already. Don’t have the fields until Dec due to the acorns though so it’s helping me not do anything silly!

Friend of mine is looking for a loan horse and has been to see four already - lots of choice now for those who can afford to keep a horse but not buy one!


----------



## asmp (12 November 2022)

maya2008 said:



			Cost of ponies has nosedived and I think will nosedive again once people actually have to put their heating on. I’m sitting on my hands because my kids wanted some projects for next spring and I could pick them up for pennies already. Don’t have the fields until Dec due to the acorns though so it’s helping me not do anything silly!

Friend of mine is looking for a loan horse and has been to see four already - lots of choice now for those who can afford to keep a horse but not buy one!
		
Click to expand...

They haven’t nosedived in this part of the country!  People are still asking double pre Covid prices on nfed.  Whether they are selling for that is another question.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (12 November 2022)

I haven't looked for a few months but would like to start seriously looking in the new year so it would be nice if prices dropped. Last time I looked I couldn't get over how many people were selling animals over the age of twenty for a lot of money. Hate seeing older animals for sale find it so sad.


----------



## Pinkvboots (12 November 2022)

Vodkagirly said:



			Would you want to pay to  share a horse you can't ride and kicks?

I’m putting my beautiful boy up for part loan! HE IS NOT RIDDEN CURRENTLY.

Xxx is an 8yo tb! Xxx not had an easy life hence why he’s not currently ridden, he’s having the winter off to fill out his top line. Walter is a loveable rogue. When he’s loving he is the most loving horse you’ll meet. When he’s not he isn’t particularly nasty he just gets excited. He is funny with his back end, I’m happy to explain further if needed. He is to stay on his current yard. All I ask is he is loved like you would love your own, he is a very very important part of my life. He enjoys his own company. Duties include: mucking out, feeding, grooming, bringing in, turning out, and potentially lunging. Small Financial contribution.
		
Click to expand...

What an idiot!


----------



## nagblagger (21 November 2022)

If you want an honest advert - made me smile! 

NFED 14.2hh and under.  'lovable  turd pony'


----------



## Goldie's mum (22 November 2022)

Get your story straight before you press "send"...

[...]is currently out of work and has been for the past 8 months........
 He has been out of work for a year so for that reason I would say he is not suitable for a novice...
Not the type to get fizzy or hot if out of work for days / weeks. ....
I don’t have the time to bring him back into work again therefor sold from field.


----------



## TheChestnutThing (22 November 2022)

We have one at our yard that wants 15k for an 18 year old pony that had a rotational and damaged his neck.  She currently jumps it in the 1.20m but he really doesn't enjoy it.  When I asked why she didn't just put him on loan, the reply was...we don't want him back when he breaks (when not if).  Same pony took her from pole to 1.10 in under a year.  They also have another pony for sale for 35k that has only been jumping a year and is already in the 1.15m.  The mind boggles.


----------



## mini_b (22 November 2022)

For sale

23yo horse, not pony size mare that sometimes bites and kicks
Has sweet itch
Needs confident rider to hack alone

doesn’t want to be passed around but can no longer keep her.

i feel there will be many more posts of people selling off oldies. It’s not like she’s particularly easy to keep or a schoolmaster sort. Sad.


----------



## Gloi (22 November 2022)

Two cob foals and a yearling offered on full loan for the winter. 🙁


----------



## teacups (22 November 2022)

This advert is a bit odd. 

***
Selling my 16.3 ID gelding due to not having enough time and my daughter has decided to give up horses which leaves me with 1 too many. He`s a bit of a project and needs consistency with a confident and experienced rider as he has trust issues, though he is a real sweetie not bolshy at all . He has to be sedated for the farrier but he is unshod and has very good feet that don`t need constant trimming (he has been shod in the past though not with me ). He has hunted in Ireland and the Uk, he loves to jump. PLEASE EXPERIENCED HOME ONLY. Open to sensible offers.
***

He is 9 and they are asking £5K.

ETA I wasn’t thinking: I wondered how long they’d actually had him if they had never had him shod or trimmed, but I’ve misread: sounds as though he has been trimmed (with difficulty).


----------



## cauda equina (22 November 2022)

I wonder what they mean by trust issues


----------



## Barton Bounty (22 November 2022)

cauda equina said:



			I wonder what they mean by trust issues
		
Click to expand...

Probably much the same as the lady who has just left my yard, the horse spooks at a chicken and she retaliates by whacking said horse over the nose with the leadrope! He is 4 he is a baby and I had spent 7 months on groundwork with him.  She is lucky I wasnt there I woulda probably whacked her 🙄fkn idiot


----------



## silv (22 November 2022)

TheChestnutThing said:



			We have one at our yard that wants 15k for an 18 year old pony that had a rotational and damaged his neck.  She currently jumps it in the 1.20m but he really doesn't enjoy it.  When I asked why she didn't just put him on loan, the reply was...we don't want him back when he breaks (when not if).  Same pony took her from pole to 1.10 in under a year.  They also have another pony for sale for 35k that has only been jumping a year and is already in the 1.15m.  The mind boggles.
		
Click to expand...

What an absolute nasty piece of work she sounds.  Hopefully Karma will get her at some stage of her life.


----------



## Caol Ila (23 November 2022)

Came across an advert on Facebook today - someone looking to find a loan home for an unbacked seven year old cob. Sounds like they want someone to back him and produce him, and they are specifying that it must be bitless.


----------



## Katie&Judy (23 November 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			Came across an advert on Facebook today - someone looking to find a loan home for an unbacked seven year old cob. Sounds like they want someone to back him and produce him, and they are specifying that it must be bitless.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t understand how people can think  they don’t have to pay for this stuff


----------



## Vodkagirly (24 November 2022)

Wanted horsebox hire near XXX. Ideally under £50 per day. 

No responses....


----------



## scruffyponies (24 November 2022)

nagblagger said:



			If you want an honest advert - made me smile!

NFED 14.2hh and under.  'lovable  turd pony'
		
Click to expand...

Is it bad that I'm tempted?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (24 November 2022)

Wanted livery, needs to fulfill this criteria 
🔸️2 stables (mare & Gelding 15.2)
🔸️Arena (good if indoor but would be happy with floodlit outdoor) with jumps
🔸️Summer Grazing 24/7 & day turnout winter 
🔸️Hacking - off road
🔸️Straw &  hay included 
🔸️Child friendly 
🔸️No opening/closing restrictions 
🔸️Dog friendly 
🔸️Able to hang/attached things in stables
🔸️Secure Storage preferably sole use storage 
🔸️For 35/40 per week(Able to pay monthly)
🔸️Running water & Electricity 
🔸️Location DH6 area within 10 minutes travel 
🔸️Depending on location/cost may consider yards that you have to buy own bedding but must allow straw



It costs me more than that a week to keep mine at home! And I don't have any form of school!


----------



## Dave's Mam (24 November 2022)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Wanted livery, needs to fulfill this criteria
🔸️2 stables (mare & Gelding 15.2)
🔸️Arena (good if indoor but would be happy with floodlit outdoor) with jumps
🔸️Summer Grazing 24/7 & day turnout winter
🔸️Hacking - off road
🔸️Straw &  hay included
🔸️Child friendly
🔸️No opening/closing restrictions
🔸️Dog friendly
🔸️Able to hang/attached things in stables
🔸️Secure Storage preferably sole use storage
🔸️For 35/40 per week(Able to pay monthly)
🔸️Running water & Electricity
🔸️Location DH6 area within 10 minutes travel
🔸️Depending on location/cost may consider yards that you have to buy own bedding but must allow straw



It costs me more than that a week to keep mine at home! And I don't have any form of school!
		
Click to expand...

Just saw that one.


----------



## ester (24 November 2022)

Is the £40 for one or both


----------



## Katie&Judy (24 November 2022)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Wanted livery, needs to fulfill this criteria
🔸️2 stables (mare & Gelding 15.2)
🔸️Arena (good if indoor but would be happy with floodlit outdoor) with jumps
🔸️Summer Grazing 24/7 & day turnout winter
🔸️Hacking - off road
🔸️Straw &  hay included
🔸️Child friendly
🔸️No opening/closing restrictions
🔸️Dog friendly
🔸️Able to hang/attached things in stables
🔸️Secure Storage preferably sole use storage
🔸️For 35/40 per week(Able to pay monthly)
🔸️Running water & Electricity
🔸️Location DH6 area within 10 minutes travel
🔸️Depending on location/cost may consider yards that you have to buy own bedding but must allow straw



It costs me more than that a week to keep mine at home! And I don't have any form of school!
		
Click to expand...

Hay and straw excluded maybe


----------



## fiwen30 (25 November 2022)

Horse for part-loan, great confidence giver, but is also sharp through the winter and ‘NOT’ a novice ride, and needs a confident rider.

So…which is it?


----------



## J&S (25 November 2022)

I am not a facebook user but every now and then I am tempted, just to see whats going on.  However, adverts like these are enough to put me back on the straight and narrow!  How can you not give these people a piece of your mind????!!!!


----------



## Katie&Judy (25 November 2022)

J&S said:



			I am not a facebook user but every now and then I am tempted, just to see whats going on.  However, adverts like these are enough to put me back on the straight and narrow!  How can you not give these people a piece of your mind????!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Because they never give and it just upsets yourself 😫
Once spent way to much time of my life trying to explain to someone that untrained didn’t mean that they were never ridden just they were never trained for racing..repeatedly told me the horse was clearly trained as they have evented 👌🏻🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (25 November 2022)

Not horse related and maybe discussed before but:

- the huge amount of ‘commenting turned off’ spam posts showing a lost dog, a missing older person or a child that didn’t get to school.

- job adverts where the poster lists working hours, hourly rates (one even gave a paid day off for birthdays), detailed job description  and then say self employed…. Or do they just mean that they are not prepared to pay holiday, employers NI and avoid employment rights?


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (25 November 2022)

Full loan ads that read like a list of demands (MUST be perfect!) and don't say a thing about the rider or what they can offer the horse. If someone were essentially giving their horse to my care to enjoy for free, I would want to sell myself and the horse's potential new home a bit!

Also seen someone looking for 'part loan to move yards' recently - do they mean a share to move yards? Is this a thing?


----------



## Dave's Mam (25 November 2022)

Just noticed a Black Friday deal.  Spend 300 dollars & get a free BELT.
WoooooHoooooo!


----------



## AntiPuck (26 November 2022)

I'm seeing a lot of full loans of unbroken or out-of-work horses being offered at the moment, asking for them to be broken or brought back into work. There surely can't be many people out there willing to do that without pay, and to probably have the horse taken off of them again in the summer. Seems soooo cheeky.


----------



## Barton Bounty (26 November 2022)

Dave's Mam said:



			Just noticed a Black Friday deal.  Spend 300 dollars & get a free BELT.
WoooooHoooooo!
		
Click to expand...

My goodness….. is it pure gold 😂😂😂


----------



## ycbm (26 November 2022)

Vodkagirly said:



			Wanted horsebox hire near XXX. Ideally under £50 per day.

No responses....
		
Click to expand...

Surely that should include a  include driver 🤣 ?


----------



## ycbm (26 November 2022)

SaddlePsych'D said:



			Also seen someone looking for 'part loan to move yards' recently - do they mean a share to move yards? Is this a thing?
		
Click to expand...

Do they mean they want someone else to pay for all the keep of their horse but them still to ride it?  
.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (26 November 2022)

ycbm said:



			Do they mean they want someone else to pay for all the keep of their horse but them still to ride it? 
.
		
Click to expand...

It was someone wanting a horse rather than offering a horse.


----------



## ycbm (26 November 2022)

SaddlePsych'D said:



			It was someone wanting a horse rather than offering a horse.
		
Click to expand...

So they want to only pay for part of the keep of the horse but the owner to move it to the yard the part loaner wants to be at?   Bizarre


----------



## Snowfilly (26 November 2022)

AntiPuck said:



			I'm seeing a lot of full loans of unbroken or out-of-work horses being offered at the moment, asking for them to be broken or brought back into work. There surely can't be many people out there willing to do that without pay, and to probably have the horse taken off of them again in the summer. Seems soooo cheeky.
		
Click to expand...

Eh to be fair, I’d do that if I was in a position to. I really really enjoy breaking babies and if I had a gap between horses or had a lame one, I’d take a breaker for a few months. There’s nothing like that first wobbly walk, or the first time you get a canter when you ask.

Too much hassle to do it for work but it makes a nice hobby.

No bringing back into work though, that way lies getting splattered by something that’s actually got a bad back they didn’t bother to mention.

As it stands now, I’ve got no facilities and no time but I could have done it a few years back and had a lot of fun.


----------



## Gloi (26 November 2022)

The Bouncing Bog Trotter said:



			- job adverts where the poster lists working hours, hourly rates (one even gave a paid day off for birthdays), detailed job description  and then say self employed…. Or do they just mean that they are not prepared to pay holiday, employers NI and avoid employment rights?
		
Click to expand...

Saw one of these yesterday and when a commenter mentioned employment law the poster got uppity saying it was a private yard not a business.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (26 November 2022)

ycbm said:



			So they want to only pay for part of the keep of the horse but the owner to move it to the yard the part loaner wants to be at?   Bizarre
		
Click to expand...

That was my assumption. Strange one!

Also seen 'happy to contribute to travel costs' for a full loan to move yards. I have never full loaned but would assume if I wanted to move the horse to my preferred yard that would be my cost not the owner. Without the initial cost of buying a horse I would be pretty pleased if all it was costing to start up was the cost of travelling.


----------



## AntiPuck (26 November 2022)

Snowfilly said:



			Eh to be fair, I’d do that if I was in a position to. I really really enjoy breaking babies and if I had a gap between horses or had a lame one, I’d take a breaker for a few months. There’s nothing like that first wobbly walk, or the first time you get a canter when you ask.

Too much hassle to do it for work but it makes a nice hobby.

No bringing back into work though, that way lies getting splattered by something that’s actually got a bad back they didn’t bother to mention.

As it stands now, I’ve got no facilities and no time but I could have done it a few years back and had a lot of fun.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough! But as said, there can't be many like you. I'm curious as to whether they get any replies or not.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (26 November 2022)

mini_b said:



			For sale

23yo horse, not pony size mare that sometimes bites and kicks
Has sweet itch
Needs confident rider to hack alone

doesn’t want to be passed around but can no longer keep her.

i feel there will be many more posts of people selling off oldies. It’s not like she’s particularly easy to keep or a schoolmaster sort. Sad.
		
Click to expand...

I find this so sad, I have seen so many oldies and to be honest I would rather PTS mine than send her to an unknown future if I was unable to keep her.


----------



## Red-1 (26 November 2022)

Snowfilly said:



			No bringing back into work though, that way lies getting splattered by something that’s actually got a bad back they didn’t bother to mention.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this. When I bought Rigs, he was just finishing 3 months of box rest. I asked to see him mounted and walk under saddle. They complied because he is a sane and trained animal. 

Today BH was on a break, been off 11 weeks as he has his shoes pulled so he can mature on. But, I fancied a ride, so I saddled up and had a wobble round at walk. I believed it would be OK, as he is trained and sane... 

I've had a couple that I would prefer to lunge the day before, but nothing that couldn't show itself at walk under saddle after that.

I am always a bit suspicious if a horse can't be saddled and mounted, to wobble a circle in walk, when the owner claims they are 100% everything, a paragon of soundness and virtue, and just need 'bringing back into work.'


----------



## maya2008 (26 November 2022)

Red-1 said:



			I agree with this. When I bought Rigs, he was just finishing 3 months of box rest. I asked to see him mounted and walk under saddle. They complied because he is a sane and trained animal. 

Today BH was on a break, been off 11 weeks as he has his shoes pulled so he can mature on. But, I fancied a ride, so I saddled up and had a wobble round at walk. I believed it would be OK, as he is trained and sane... 

I've had a couple that I would prefer to lunge the day before, but nothing that couldn't show itself at walk under saddle after that.

I am always a bit suspicious if a horse can't be saddled and mounted, to wobble a circle in walk, when the owner claims they are 100% everything, a paragon of soundness and virtue, and just need 'bringing back into work.'
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, my old TB was dangerous coming off box rest (and ‘sharp’ coming off field rest) but you could put your granny on her once she was in full work.


----------



## Red-1 (26 November 2022)

maya2008 said:



			To be fair, my old TB was dangerous coming off box rest (and ‘sharp’ coming off field rest) but you could put your granny on her once she was in full work.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but we were talking about horses who are said to be 100% everything, and sound, so could presumably have a quick lunge round one day and a walk the next. I'm not talking about those who declare that the horses are sharp (as that seems to rarely happen).

Rigs was sold as a safe ride, suitable for a novice. TBF, I wouldn't usually hop aboard a horse on box rest, but he'd done a couple of hours out in a paddock prior, hence 'coming off' box rest as opposed to on box rest. He was still very restricted but not caged.

I have known a few who I would prefer to be worked, as in well lunged, prior to me riding, it's just that most that are for sale seem to be said to be easy/sound etc. yet can't be shown under saddle. It most certainly raises my suspicions.

Put it this way, as you declare yours is sharp after rest, I wouldn't be volunteering to get on that one without some prep! Pity more people don't declare the issues they have been having.


----------



## Goldie's mum (27 November 2022)

Red-1 said:



			Yes, but we were talking about horses who are said to be 100% everything, and sound, so could presumably have a quick lunge round one day and a walk the next. I'm not talking about those who declare that the horses are sharp (as that seems to rarely happen).

Rigs was sold as a safe ride, suitable for a novice. TBF, I wouldn't usually hop aboard a horse on box rest, but he'd done a couple of hours out in a paddock prior, hence 'coming off' box rest as opposed to on box rest. He was still very restricted but not caged.

I have known a few who I would prefer to be worked, as in well lunged, prior to me riding, it's just that most that are for sale seem to be said to be easy/sound etc. yet can't be shown under saddle. It most certainly raises my suspicions.

Put it this way, as you declare yours is sharp after rest, I wouldn't be volunteering to get on that one without some prep! Pity more people don't declare the issues they have been having.
		
Click to expand...

Agree ++++ !
The one I quoted from a few days ago is from a trekking centre, been ridden by a 5 year old, quiet even after a week off.........but sold from the field because they haven't got time to get him back into work.
He would be the type I'm looking for if the ad. was honest so I did message to ask why he's been off work for a year and if they can just pop on him long enough for a vetting. No reply yet. Not holding my breath for one!
I'm a bit disappointed because the phone number Googles back to a well known place that used to be on my "might be ok to buy from" list. No sign of this particular horse on their main site, so it appears they have different outlets for the dodgy ones. My "not with a bargepole" list grows!


----------



## meleeka (28 November 2022)

“Opportunity ￼after the new year! I’m wanting to take a year off from horses. 

Full loan to stay at current yard or move but will look into that.

Project horse only!

someone to be experienced and that can deal with a young stallion will be cut next year. 

Please serious inquiries only no time wasters.

My boy is turning 3 next year and is looking to start his training in riding been there with driving.

Based ******

Financial to be talked about.”


Anyone want to spend a year training a stallion so the owner can have a year off and come back to a ridden horse, and pay for the privilege? 😂


----------



## SpeedyPony (28 November 2022)

meleeka said:



			“Opportunity ￼after the new year! I’m wanting to take a year off from horses.

Full loan to stay at current yard or move but will look into that.

Project horse only!

someone to be experienced and that can deal with a young stallion will be cut next year.

Please serious inquiries only no time wasters.

My boy is turning 3 next year and is looking to start his training in riding been there with driving.

Based ******

Financial to be talked about.”


Anyone want to spend a year training a stallion so the owner can have a year off and come back to a ridden horse, and pay for the privilege? 😂
		
Click to expand...

Been there with driving?! With a horse that isn't yet 3? I can understand starting the long reining & desensitising at 2/2.5 but I wouldn't like to see something driving enough to be "been there done that" at 2.


----------



## hairycob (28 November 2022)

ycbm said:



			So they want to only pay for part of the keep of the horse but the owner to move it to the yard the part loaner wants to be at?   Bizarre
		
Click to expand...

I had one of those a few years ago. Was advertising for a sharer 2 days a week for son's horse - Saturday & 1 day mid week, nominal financial contribution.. Had someone contact me to say they "would be prepared to take on the share" but he would need to move to a yard 40 miles away!


----------



## nagblagger (28 November 2022)

Been in four wheeler drays, been on the London drive, you name it he's done it. He's only 3 year old, kids ride him everywhere up and down the roads with 3 them on him. He's unbelievably quiet, he also was up at Appleby fair last year as a taxi horse.  

Just seen this on DD - what age did they start him and 3 kids at once!!


----------



## Errin Paddywack (28 November 2022)

Poor horse.


----------



## nutjob (28 November 2022)

nagblagger said:



			Been in four wheeler drays, been on the London drive, you name it he's done it. He's only 3 year old, kids ride him everywhere up and down the roads with 3 them on him. He's unbelievably quiet, he also was up at Appleby fair last year as a taxi horse.

Just seen this on DD - what age did they start him and 3 kids at once!!
		
Click to expand...


It's on dodgy dealers also.  The same person has previously been advertising yearlings who are already being driven.


----------



## Katie&Judy (28 November 2022)

Offering my Tb on loan for around 1 year. He’s off the track since July and needs retrained for his new career. 😊 he’s quiet and easy to manage but will need an experienced rider for his re training. Been hacking and doing light work for the past few months. 
Retrain my new tb for free please!


----------



## Steerpike (29 November 2022)

Someone looking to loan their horse for 3-6 months as going to work abroad.....just coincides with winter!


----------



## Vodkagirly (29 November 2022)

Instead of getting your child a lump of coal this year, may i present Lucy!

Had decided to keep it, realised it had just manipulated me by putting its ears forward for a few days.
Crawled out from hell almost 3 years ago, refuses to go back (ive tried rituals). Some brave soul did break her to ride and drive, i havent continued this because im pretty sure although the demon inside her is thousands of years old, her body isnt mature yet. Doesnt bite, yet. Does kick, less so if you are the main care giver and she needs in order to live, will mostly warn you first. 
Oddly, it does come to call and allows you to catch it. Pretty sure shes plotting something though. 
Excellent to keep intruders away, will likely eat the body after shes dealt with them.
Hates my dog, probably because its too stupidly happy to be scared of her and she resents that.
Someone take it.
Please.
Dorset. Rising 3. 11h approx. Filly


----------



## mini_b (29 November 2022)

Vodkagirly said:



			Instead of getting your child a lump of coal this year, may i present Lucy!

Had decided to keep it, realised it had just manipulated me by putting its ears forward for a few days.
Crawled out from hell almost 3 years ago, refuses to go back (ive tried rituals). Some brave soul did break her to ride and drive, i havent continued this because im pretty sure although the demon inside her is thousands of years old, her body isnt mature yet. Doesnt bite, yet. Does kick, less so if you are the main care giver and she needs in order to live, will mostly warn you first.
Oddly, it does come to call and allows you to catch it. Pretty sure shes plotting something though.
Excellent to keep intruders away, will likely eat the body after shes dealt with them.
Hates my dog, probably because its too stupidly happy to be scared of her and she resents that.
Someone take it.
Please.
Dorset. Rising 3. 11h approx. Filly
		
Click to expand...

Give it a few years, this is a perfect example of a “second” pony 🤣


----------



## ElleSkywalker (29 November 2022)

Vodkagirly said:



			Instead of getting your child a lump of coal this year, may i present Lucy!

Had decided to keep it, realised it had just manipulated me by putting its ears forward for a few days.
Crawled out from hell almost 3 years ago, refuses to go back (ive tried rituals). Some brave soul did break her to ride and drive, i havent continued this because im pretty sure although the demon inside her is thousands of years old, her body isnt mature yet. Doesnt bite, yet. Does kick, less so if you are the main care giver and she needs in order to live, will mostly warn you first. 
Oddly, it does come to call and allows you to catch it. Pretty sure shes plotting something though. 
Excellent to keep intruders away, will likely eat the body after shes dealt with them.
Hates my dog, probably because its too stupidly happy to be scared of her and she resents that.
Someone take it.
Please.
Dorset. Rising 3. 11h approx. Filly
		
Click to expand...

She sounds wonderful and I want her 🥰


----------



## dottylottie (29 November 2022)

Vodkagirly said:



			Instead of getting your child a lump of coal this year, may i present Lucy!

Had decided to keep it, realised it had just manipulated me by putting its ears forward for a few days.
Crawled out from hell almost 3 years ago, refuses to go back (ive tried rituals). Some brave soul did break her to ride and drive, i havent continued this because im pretty sure although the demon inside her is thousands of years old, her body isnt mature yet. Doesnt bite, yet. Does kick, less so if you are the main care giver and she needs in order to live, will mostly warn you first. 
Oddly, it does come to call and allows you to catch it. Pretty sure shes plotting something though. 
Excellent to keep intruders away, will likely eat the body after shes dealt with them.
Hates my dog, probably because its too stupidly happy to be scared of her and she resents that.
Someone take it.
Please.
Dorset. Rising 3. 11h approx. Filly
		
Click to expand...

i saw this one, i must say the photos were deceptively cute! but i worry where she will end up since they’re asking just £200 - i don’t think she’s worth more of course, and i assume the owner would vet the buyer, but if not she’d probably end up being passed from pillar to post


----------



## babymare (29 November 2022)

Vodkagirly said:



			Instead of getting your child a lump of coal this year, may i present Lucy!

Had decided to keep it, realised it had just manipulated me by putting its ears forward for a few days.
Crawled out from hell almost 3 years ago, refuses to go back (ive tried rituals). Some brave soul did break her to ride and drive, i havent continued this because im pretty sure although the demon inside her is thousands of years old, her body isnt mature yet. Doesnt bite, yet. Does kick, less so if you are the main care giver and she needs in order to live, will mostly warn you first.
Oddly, it does come to call and allows you to catch it. Pretty sure shes plotting something though.
Excellent to keep intruders away, will likely eat the body after shes dealt with them.
Hates my dog, probably because its too stupidly happy to be scared of her and she resents that.
Someone take it.
Please.
Dorset. Rising 3. 11h approx. Filly
		
Click to expand...

Poor damn pony. They may think they are funny but this is a blooming living creature not a toy. I really despair at us humans at times. I sat with head in hands wishing I could take this wee pony on.


----------



## Goldie's mum (30 November 2022)

Not 3 yet & someone who didn't know what they were doing has already tried to break her to ride & drive. Hope she gets a really well-aimed kick in before she's sold.


----------



## Goldie's mum (30 November 2022)

nagblagger said:



			Been in four wheeler drays, been on the London drive, you name it he's done it. He's only 3 year old, kids ride him everywhere up and down the roads with 3 them on him. He's unbelievably quiet, he also was up at Appleby fair last year as a taxi horse. 

Just seen this on DD - what age did they start him and 3 kids at once!!
		
Click to expand...

Also can someone translate this into English for me please (from the same advert)
.._ "This horse is as far as mud, his is out the fields now, as you can see him. " .. _??


----------



## Nasicus (30 November 2022)

Goldie's mum said:



			Also can someone translate this into English for me please (from the same advert)
.._ "This horse is as far as mud, his is out the fields now, as you can see him. " .. _??
		
Click to expand...

I *think* it's a way of saying he's out in his winter woolies, covered in mud and looking scruffy, as opposed to how he probably looks all done up for sales photos.


----------



## maya2008 (30 November 2022)

Goldie's mum said:



			Not 3 yet & someone who didn't know what they were doing has already tried to break her to ride & drive. Hope she gets a really well-aimed kick in before she's sold.
		
Click to expand...

I think it was the people before this who did that - but I would agree that the physical and psychological damage is likely to be long lasting.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (3 December 2022)

It's probably not cheeky or ridiculous but there is someone on a local FB horses for loan/share page who is re-advertising two ponies (in separate ads), I swear multiple times per week and this has been going on for ages. I'm not actually sure how long/how often because what they do is comment on their post to bump it up the page, and must have deleted the previous comment from the last time they did it. Either that or I am going bonkers, these ponies seem to be constantly in my feed! The ads don't have any red flags in them, they look like nice ponies and I probably would have enquired if they weren't too small for me. I've never seen horses for share advertised so much, it's not like there's a shortage of people looking.


----------



## little_critter (3 December 2022)

SaddlePsych'D said:



			It's probably not cheeky or ridiculous but there is someone on a local FB horses for loan/share page who is re-advertising two ponies (in separate ads), I swear multiple times per week and this has been going on for ages. I'm not actually sure how long/how often because what they do is comment on their post to bump it up the page, and must have deleted the previous comment from the last time they did it. Either that or I am going bonkers, these ponies seem to be constantly in my feed! The ads don't have any red flags in them, they look like nice ponies and I probably would have enquired if they weren't too small for me. I've never seen horses for share advertised so much, it's not like there's a shortage of people looking.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the problem is the person, not the ponies 😉


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (3 December 2022)

little_critter said:



			Maybe the problem is the person, not the ponies 😉
		
Click to expand...

Definitely got to wonder!


----------



## Goldie's mum (4 December 2022)

SaddlePsych'D said:



			It's probably not cheeky or ridiculous but there is someone on a local FB horses for loan/share page who is re-advertising two ponies (in separate ads), I swear multiple times per week and this has been going on for ages. I'm not actually sure how long/how often because what they do is comment on their post to bump it up the page, and must have deleted the previous comment from the last time they did it. Either that or I am going bonkers, these ponies seem to be constantly in my feed! The ads don't have any red flags in them, they look like nice ponies and I probably would have enquired if they weren't too small for me. I've never seen horses for share advertised so much, it's not like there's a shortage of people looking.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe when you reply those ones are taken but there's this other one for sale with three legs?


----------



## cauda equina (4 December 2022)

Goldie's mum said:



			Also can someone translate this into English for me please (from the same advert)
.._ "This horse is as far as mud, his is out the fields now, as you can see him. " .. _??
		
Click to expand...

I've seen horses (or cobs usually) on DD described as 'fat as mud' - perhaps that's what they meant
Although that's really no help is it, mud not being fat at all


----------



## Vodkagirly (5 December 2022)

Where can we lean how to tack up for we start college

I'm not sure what concerns me more, the English or someone choosing an equestrian course and they don't know the basics.


----------



## Maddie Moo (5 December 2022)

Vodkagirly said:



			Where can we lean how to tack up for we start college

I'm not sure what concerns me more, the English or someone choosing an equestrian course and they don't know the basics.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, I used to work in an equine college and we often had students who could ride but no idea how to tack up etc as their RS wouldn’t allow them to, especially after Covid. They loved horses and wanted to work with, they just needed that opportunity to learn the necessary skills.


----------



## Cob Life (5 December 2022)

SaddlePsych'D said:



			Also seen someone looking for 'part loan to move yards' recently - do they mean a share to move yards? Is this a thing?
		
Click to expand...

I keep seeing share ads that say “For share/part loan. To stay at current yard” like I thought that was just a given?


----------



## marmalade76 (7 December 2022)

little_critter said:



			Maybe the problem is the person, not the ponies 😉
		
Click to expand...

Yep, like the person who's always advertising for a groom round here. I've heard she pays well so that's not the issue. No-one will make her hay now either, my husband did it one year -  never again!


----------



## asmp (8 December 2022)

Just seen someone offering their pony for loan two days a week but he’s only 2 😮.  And you have to pay.


----------



## Sossigpoker (9 December 2022)

"I applied for indefinite leave to remain and then left the country.  The rules shouldn't apply to me so I created a media stink to force the Home Office into making an exception."

The rules are clear: if you leave the country when your application  is in, it will be rejected. You left the country. Yet the Home Office is in the wrong somehow. 
Well done for pressuring them into making an exception.  People who can't attend funerals or see their dying relatives abroad during that time just have to suck it up. But hey ," it's not my fault that I can't read the rules. It's always someone else's fault." 
Entitled, much ?


----------



## Ambers Echo (9 December 2022)

I think the requirement to never leave is a bit extreme. Missing family funerals should not be necessary. 

Is anyone else irked by people posting Wanted Ads then saying ‘no jumping on this post!’ So they have exclusive rights to first refusal on any pony posted. Why should anyone feel entitled to that? If I respond to a wanted Ad I actually want to be messaged by anyone else looking for similar. I would not bother replying to anyone who said that as why waste the effort for just 1 buyer.


----------



## nutjob (9 December 2022)

Ample Prosecco said:



			I think the requirement to never leave is a bit extreme. Missing family funerals should not be necessary.
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't mean never leave ever again, only while their application for asylum is being considered.  People seeking asylum claim to be here because they are afraid for their life due to some sort of persecution.  If they can safely come and go then they are unlikely to be in as much danger as they claim.

It also means that while the home office is throwing a lot of resources into making an exception for this one case there are people who are in desperate need of asylum or refugee status who get put back in the queue.  The wait for a temporary visa for Ukrainians whose citizens were being raped, tortured, mutilated and murdered by the Russians was about 2 months.  I don't see why someone who is in a place of safety should be processed above those in real danger funeral or not.


----------



## ester (9 December 2022)

It wasn't an asylum claim  just a normal can I stay forever claim. He's from australia.

It mostly sounded like he had a rubbish solicitor, and it had taken longer than usual - so longer than usual expected to not leave the country. 
But yeah I was a bit, even I can find the rule, you broke the rule, process cancelled.


----------



## Ambers Echo (9 December 2022)

Yes he has been working and living here for 12 years. Has a long term British  partner and a child on the way. Clearly committed to the UK. He has spent a week a year in Germany as part of his job. Seemed bizarre that disqualifies him from indefinite leave to remain. 

The asylum sustem is rubbish but that does not mean other things aren;t overly punitive too.


----------



## Sossigpoker (9 December 2022)

nutjob said:



			It doesn't mean never leave ever again, only while their application for asylum is being considered.  People seeking asylum claim to be here because they are afraid for their life due to some sort of persecution.  If they can safely come and go then they are unlikely to be in as much danger as they claim.

It also means that while the home office is throwing a lot of resources into making an exception for this one case there are people who are in desperate need of asylum or refugee status who get put back in the queue.  The wait for a temporary visa for Ukrainians whose citizens were being raped, tortured, mutilated and murdered by the Russians was about 2 months.  I don't see why someone who is in a place of safety should be processed above those in real danger funeral or not.
		
Click to expand...

Not asylum , indefinite leave to remain. Different things.
This entitled twit things that it's unfair that he broke through rules and his application was cancelled. So pressured the HO making an exception for him.
While everyone else has to abide by the rules.

Hight of entitlement.


----------



## nutjob (9 December 2022)

ester said:



			It wasn't an asylum claim  just a normal can I stay forever claim. He's from australia.
		
Click to expand...

OK thanks.



Ample Prosecco said:



			He has spent a week a year in Germany as part of his job. Seemed bizarre that disqualifies him from indefinite leave to remain.
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't.  My Mother's partner is from Denmark and he applied for indefinite leave to remain about 3 years ago.  He had been living here for decades, running a business and paying taxes.  He has been in and out of the country many many times.  You only have to remain here between the time you apply for indefinite leave until you are approved.  It used to take about 6 months.  It probably takes longer now as the no. of people coming here for various reasons has increased.  Obviously you can leave the country while you're application is being processed but there is a risk you wont get back in and you're application goes to the back of the queue as you need to resubmit.

If he needs a solicitor there is something else going on, the forms are straightforward.


----------



## Sossigpoker (9 December 2022)

nutjob said:



			OK thanks.



It doesn't.  My Mother's partner is from Denmark and he applied for indefinite leave to remain about 3 years ago.  He had been living here for decades, running a business and paying taxes.  He has been in and out of the country many many times.  You only have to remain here between the time you apply for indefinite leave until you are approved.  It used to take about 6 months.  It probably takes longer now as the no. of people coming here for various reasons has increased.  Obviously you can leave the country while you're application is being processed but there is a risk you wont get back in and you're application goes to the back of the queue as you need to resubmit.

If he needs a solicitor there is something else going on, the forms are straightforward.
		
Click to expand...

Oh they bent the rules for him so he's now got his ILR. 

Your MIL won't have applied for ILR as she was an EU citizen,  she will have applied for naturalisation- you can leave the country during that process and for EU citizens,  as long as they've either worked or claimed benefits,  it's a straight forward process.

The ILR is more complex and once your application is in , leaving the country cancels the application. Unless of course you kick up a media stink and force the Home Office to bend the rules for you.

You can get a compassionate exception , say to go see a dying relative, but these can take a long time to be approved. A colleague of mine couldn't go see his dying mother as a result. This is why I'm so pissed off about the rules not applying to you if you kick up a stink.
Especially as all he had to do was look on .gov website and see what he can and can't do.


----------



## Dexter (9 December 2022)

They only had to reapply as well. It wasn't like he was being dragged out of the country. Its put me off her completely as well as a few other things, like the connie going team chasing and being horribly overfaced.


----------



## Sossigpoker (9 December 2022)

Dexter said:



			They only had to reapply as well. It wasn't like he was being dragged out of the country. Its put me off her completely as well as a few other things, like the connie going team chasing and being horribly overfaced.
		
Click to expand...

I've unfollowed her page. I can't stand the level of stupidity and entitlement. They roped their MP into it too and when he said that he can assist where the HO has made a mistake , but as this isn't the case there's nothing he can do. James called him useless. How rude!! 
And she still maintains that it's the HO fault that he didn't know not to leave the country or that they didn't tell him in June when he left the country.
Oh grow up and take responsibility for your own screw up.


----------



## ester (9 December 2022)

Ample Prosecco said:



			Yes he has been working and living here for 12 years. Has a long term British  partner and a child on the way. Clearly committed to the UK. He has spent a week a year in Germany as part of his job. Seemed bizarre that disqualifies him from indefinite leave to remain.

The asylum sustem is rubbish but that does not mean other things aren;t overly punitive too.
		
Click to expand...

It didn’t disqualify him just auto cancelled the application so they’d have had to submit (and pay) again 

frankly the comments were the most depressing bit.
I was surprised it got reinstated.


----------



## Sossigpoker (9 December 2022)

ester said:



			It didn’t disqualify him just auto cancelled the application so they’d have had to submit (and pay) again 

frankly the comments were the most depressing bit.
I was surprised it got reinstated.
		
Click to expand...

Everyone raging about how unfair it is , how government is evil , yada yada yada 🙄


----------



## ester (9 December 2022)

todays special 
30yo old about to slough off his hoof capsule 

soak in Epsom salts and feed him Yakult, I wouldn’t worry too much. 
🤪


----------



## ester (9 December 2022)

Sossigpoker said:



			Everyone raging about how unfair it is , how government is evil , yada yada yada 🙄
		
Click to expand...

all those illegal immigrants in posh hotels
He should just get in a dinghy

I was a bit surprised nothing was said in the post about not commenting stuff like that when it started.


----------



## Sossigpoker (9 December 2022)

ester said:



			all those illegal immigrants in posh hotels
He should just get in a dinghy

I was a bit surprised nothing was said in the post about not commenting stuff like that when it started.
		
Click to expand...

She did delete some comments , a long thread about "boat people " was deleted. 
Stupidity really winds me up and people not understanding the difference between an ILR application and illegal immigration and asylum seeking just annoys me.
She also deleted the few comments I saw from people saying and showing screenshots from .gov about not leaving the country during the application  process.


----------



## Ambers Echo (9 December 2022)

ester said:



			all those illegal immigrants in posh hotels
He should just get in a dinghy

I was a bit surprised nothing was said in the post about not commenting stuff like that when it started.
		
Click to expand...


Yes I saw those and felt so depressed I had to disengage. Especially as they got hundreds of likes.


----------



## Katie&Judy (10 December 2022)

I’m an experienced 14 year old rider, looking to school or work some ponies for £15 for 3 days of work/schooling. I’ve schooled my own pony who, a year ago, galloped around the arena and couldn’t stay in walk, and now can be ridden with just a head collar and do small trotting circles. You can bring your horse to my yard or I’m willing to travel no more than 20 minutes away. If wanting me to work your pony, I’ll do any of the following exercises that you want me to: walking, trotting, cantering, jumping or pole-work. 
11HH-15'2HH
I have competed up to 1M and im willing  to compete your horse at beginner levels for £10 per show & you pay entree fee.

Who’s gonna pay a child for this? Or am I being stupid? The insurance alone would be criminal?


----------



## Vodkagirly (10 December 2022)

Katie&Judy said:



			I’m an experienced 14 year old rider, looking to school or work some ponies for £15 for 3 days of work/schooling. I’ve schooled my own pony who, a year ago, galloped around the arena and couldn’t stay in walk, and now can be ridden with just a head collar and do small trotting circles. You can bring your horse to my yard or I’m willing to travel no more than 20 minutes away. If wanting me to work your pony, I’ll do any of the following exercises that you want me to: walking, trotting, cantering, jumping or pole-work.
11HH-15'2HH
I have competed up to 1M and im willing  to compete your horse at beginner levels for £10 per show & you pay entree fee.

Who’s gonna pay a child for this? Or am I being stupid? The insurance alone would be criminal?
		
Click to expand...

You can't knock a kid for trying but I hope no one takes advantage of them


----------



## Gloi (10 December 2022)

Sossigpoker said:



			Not asylum , indefinite leave to remain. Different things.
This entitled twit things that it's unfair that he broke through rules and his application was cancelled. So pressured the HO making an exception for him.
While everyone else has to abide by the rules.

Hight of entitlement.
		
Click to expand...

It is the increasingly vicious home office that is the problem.


----------



## Sossigpoker (10 December 2022)

Gloi said:



			It is the increasingly vicious home office that is the problem.
		
Click to expand...

The application process for ILR or other forms of immigration hasn't changed in years and years. 
How can a government department be "vicious " by applying the same policy as they have for God knows how long ?
What a ridiculous thing to say.


----------



## maya2008 (10 December 2022)

Katie&Judy said:



			I’m an experienced 14 year old rider, looking to school or work some ponies for £15 for 3 days of work/schooling. I’ve schooled my own pony who, a year ago, galloped around the arena and couldn’t stay in walk, and now can be ridden with just a head collar and do small trotting circles. You can bring your horse to my yard or I’m willing to travel no more than 20 minutes away. If wanting me to work your pony, I’ll do any of the following exercises that you want me to: walking, trotting, cantering, jumping or pole-work. 
11HH-15'2HH
I have competed up to 1M and im willing  to compete your horse at beginner levels for £10 per show & you pay entree fee.

Who’s gonna pay a child for this? Or am I being stupid? The insurance alone would be criminal?
		
Click to expand...

That’s why we’re going down the ‘project’ route for my son, who has backed and schooled some for friends, but now wants to develop those skills further.  Much easier from a legal/insurance standpoint!  

Many of those offering backing and schooling for ponies will be using children though - their own kids, friends’ kids - competent riders small enough for an 11.2hh don’t come in adult size. Difference there is that the adult is in charge!


----------



## Katie&Judy (10 December 2022)

maya2008 said:



			That’s why we’re going down the ‘project’ route for my son, who has backed and schooled some for friends, but now wants to develop those skills further.  Much easier from a legal/insurance standpoint! 

Many of those offering backing and schooling for ponies will be using children though - their own kids, friends’ kids - competent riders small enough for an 11.2hh don’t come in adult size. Difference there is that the adult is in charge!
		
Click to expand...

that’s so exciting for him!! He must be an amazing rider already 
Nice to hear about boys horse riding I barely see any boys at my local riding school anymore 😣
I would feel more confident with this operation! As I know the parents are horse brained! (Or hope)


----------



## IrishMilo (12 December 2022)

"15.2 chestnut mare, bla bla bla. Has an old injury that affects her way of going in trot, she is not sound but for light work / happy hacker she is fine. 2.3k" 🤣


----------



## Katie&Judy (12 December 2022)

IrishMilo said:



			"15.2 chestnut mare, bla bla bla. Has an old injury that affects her way of going in trot, she is not sound but for light work / happy hacker she is fine. 2.3k" 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I’ll give ya €2


----------



## Titchy Pony (13 December 2022)

Just seen a sway-backed, 23 years old "welsh" pony going for 1500€. Didn't even bother to look at the rest of the advert. (not that I'm really looking, I got my wonderful 25 year old companion for the the grand sum of 0€)


----------



## Crugeran Celt (13 December 2022)

Titchy Pony said:



			Just seen a sway-backed, 23 years old "welsh" pony going for 1500€. Didn't even bother to look at the rest of the advert. (not that I'm really looking, I got my wonderful 25 year old companion for the the grand sum of 0€)
		
Click to expand...

Seeing adverts like this break my heart. Wish every owner could give their oldies the retirement they deserve.


----------



## shortstuff99 (16 December 2022)

Big 16.2 project gelding strong on ground 13 yo hanoverian need gone asap Surrey £1500 no videos sold out field

Anyone with a death wish


----------



## Chuffy99 (16 December 2022)

Next week it will be advertised as a novice do everything at Meadow Stables and then it will be on here bought unseen as a Christmas present for a 14yo, cynical? Me ? Nah real world


----------



## shortstuff99 (16 December 2022)

Chuffy99 said:



			Next week it will be advertised as a novice do everything at Meadow Stables and then it will be on here bought unseen as a Christmas present for a 14yo, cynical? Me ? Nah real world
		
Click to expand...

TBF I've just clocked who the seller is so this might well just happen!


----------



## Sleipnir (16 December 2022)

The stuff you can find in the local backwoods ads.... Poor horse, I hope he lands softly.


----------



## nutjob (16 December 2022)

shortstuff99 said:



			TBF I've just clocked who the seller is so this might well just happen!
		
Click to expand...

I've just seen who it is also.  I guess you've reached the pinnacle of dodgy dealing when there is a facebook group with your name on it just for the victims of your scams .


----------



## shortstuff99 (16 December 2022)

nutjob said:



			I've just seen who it is also.  I guess you've reached the pinnacle of dodgy dealing when there is a facebook group with your name on it just for the victims of your scams .
		
Click to expand...

It's the "you're the worst dealer I've ever heard of", "but you have heard of me".


----------



## Glitterandrainbows (17 December 2022)

Vodkagirly said:



			Instead of getting your child a lump of coal this year, may i present Lucy!

Had decided to keep it, realised it had just manipulated me by putting its ears forward for a few days.
Crawled out from hell almost 3 years ago, refuses to go back (ive tried rituals). Some brave soul did break her to ride and drive, i havent continued this because im pretty sure although the demon inside her is thousands of years old, her body isnt mature yet. Doesnt bite, yet. Does kick, less so if you are the main care giver and she needs in order to live, will mostly warn you first. 
Oddly, it does come to call and allows you to catch it. Pretty sure shes plotting something though. 
Excellent to keep intruders away, will likely eat the body after shes dealt with them.
Hates my dog, probably because its too stupidly happy to be scared of her and she resents that.
Someone take it.
Please.
Dorset. Rising 3. 11h approx. Filly
		
Click to expand...

Just the sort of purchase for my kids 😂


----------



## EchoInterrupted (18 December 2022)

Horse for sale by a riding school. Add states they want to sell the horse to get funds to bring in more prospective horses to bring on, use for riding school, and sell. The horse seems a decent, general all-rounder who supposedly ticks all the boxes (loads and travels, hacks alone or in company, sweet natured, snaffle mouthed, etc etc). All fine and good, price seems appropriate if all those things truly are correct and the horse is sound (10-11k). Looks cute in the photos, but looks possibly a bit chubby and nothing super exciting.

BUT - the add states that the buyer will be *required *to keep the horse on working livery at the riding school for a minimum of one year. Is it just me or does this seem really odd?? The first comment on the post asks for clarification on when payment would be due (before or after the year finishes), who would be responsible for insurance, what if horse goes lame/gets injured while on the working livery, etc. and has quite a lot of likes, so surely it can't just be me. Seller of course just says "I'll DM you" rather than sharing the information publicly. It seems totally unreasonable to me for someone to say yeah, buy this horse but then I still have control over what you do with it for the next year? Like at that point you're paying 10k for what is effectively the privilege of part-loaning your own horse while the previous owner uses the horse for their riding school? Am I off the mark here? I can't imagine ever agreeing to this as a buyer.

ETA: To me this just seems like the seller needs/wants the money but can't actually afford to be down a horse for their riding school, which IMO is not the buyer's problem. But I suppose from a seller's perspective you might as well see if anyone goes for it. Sounds like a nightmare in the making though...


----------



## Fieldlife (18 December 2022)

EchoInterrupted said:



			Horse for sale by a riding school. Add states they want to sell the horse to get funds to bring in more prospective horses to bring on, use for riding school, and sell. The horse seems a decent, general all-rounder who supposedly ticks all the boxes (loads and travels, hacks alone or in company, sweet natured, snaffle mouthed, etc etc). All fine and good, price seems appropriate if all those things truly are correct and the horse is sound (10-11k). Looks cute in the photos, but looks possibly a bit chubby and nothing super exciting.

BUT - the add states that the buyer will be required to keep the horse on *working livery* at the riding school for a minimum of one year. Is it just me or does this seem really odd?? The first comment on the post asks for clarification on when payment would be due (before or after the year finishes), who would be responsible for insurance, what if horse goes lame/gets injured while on the working livery, etc. and has quite a lot of likes, so surely it can't just be me. Seller of course just says "I'll DM you" rather than sharing the information publicly. It seems totally unreasonable to me for someone to say yeah, buy this horse but then I still have control over what you do with it for the next year? Like at that point you're paying 10k for what is effectively the privilege of part-loaning your own horse while the previous owner uses the horse for their riding school? Am I off the mark here? I can't imagine ever agreeing to this as a buyer.

ETA: To me this just seems like the seller needs/wants the money but can't actually afford to be down a horse for their riding school, which IMO is not the buyer's problem. But I suppose from a seller's perspective you might as well see if anyone goes for it. Sounds like a nightmare in the making though...
		
Click to expand...

Depends on the riding school I guess. I’ve known people buy horses to keep them on working livery at very good riding schools.


----------



## EchoInterrupted (18 December 2022)

Fieldlife said:



			Depends on the riding school I guess. I’ve known people buy horses to keep them on working livery at very good riding schools.
		
Click to expand...

I've definitely seen people, especially first time owners, do this and can totally understand. But in the cases I've seen it has always been the decision of the purchaser, and often they were already clients at the riding school they purchased the horse from. But I guess it just seems cheeky to me for the seller to require it? Surely after you purchase the horse, they're yours and you should have control over their care and who provides their care - it would be a red flag to me not to have choice over that type of thing and be that tied to the former owner. But I guess to each his own


----------



## little_critter (19 December 2022)

EchoInterrupted said:



			I've definitely seen people, especially first time owners, do this and can totally understand. But in the cases I've seen it has always been the decision of the purchaser, and often they were already clients at the riding school they purchased the horse from. But I guess it just seems cheeky to me for the seller to require it? Surely after you purchase the horse, they're yours and you should have control over their care and who provides their care - it would be a red flag to me not to have choice over that type of thing and be that tied to the former owner. But I guess to each his own
		
Click to expand...

I would think that legally the RS wouldn’t have a leg to stand on if the buyer decided to move the horse.


----------



## Annagain (19 December 2022)

little_critter said:



			I would think that legally the RS wouldn’t have a leg to stand on if the buyer decided to move the horse.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly - buy it, get your receipt, give a month's notice. The horse is your property so they can't stop you moving it. I'd do that on principle.


----------



## ycbm (19 December 2022)

I think that it would be possible to frame a contract where £x is rebated for the use of the horse by the riding school for one year,  and that the riding school would be entitled to sue for the whole of part of the balance if the contract was broken.  
.


----------



## fiwen30 (19 December 2022)

What happens if the horse goes lame, colics, breaks a leg, literally anything within that year while it’s on ‘working livery’? Who is responsible for that?

Wouldn’t touch that with a barge pole.


----------



## Vodkagirly (19 December 2022)

fiwen30 said:



			What happens if the horse goes lame, colics, breaks a leg, literally anything within that year while it’s on ‘working livery’? Who is responsible for that?

Wouldn’t touch that with a barge pole.
		
Click to expand...

What if someone's circumstances change and they no longer want a horse. Or if it isn't suitable for them.
Why pay 10k to have what's in effect a part loan but with all the risk of owning


----------



## Vodkagirly (19 December 2022)

fiwen30 said:



			What happens if the horse goes lame, colics, breaks a leg, literally anything within that year while it’s on ‘working livery’? Who is responsible for that?

Wouldn’t touch that with a barge pole.
		
Click to expand...

What if someone's circumstances change and they no longer want a horse. Or if it isn't suitable for them.
Why pay 10k to have what's in effect a part loan but with all the risk of owning. Would be interesting to hear if anyone takes it up.


----------



## maya2008 (19 December 2022)

Surely they should just wait a year and then sell it? 

Anyway…

Latest one I have seen:  pony is bucking with daughter, have tried new saddle, back lady says back is tight, selling because cannot afford regular treatments. Doesn’t mention if pony has seen vet. So basically, here is pony, I broke it, please give me money for a walking vet bill. If only they had paid for insurance…


----------



## abbijay (19 December 2022)

EchoInterrupted said:



			Horse for sale by a riding school. Add states they want to sell the horse to get funds to bring in more prospective horses to bring on, use for riding school, and sell. The horse seems a decent, general all-rounder who supposedly ticks all the boxes (loads and travels, hacks alone or in company, sweet natured, snaffle mouthed, etc etc). All fine and good, price seems appropriate if all those things truly are correct and the horse is sound (10-11k). Looks cute in the photos, but looks possibly a bit chubby and nothing super exciting.

BUT - the add states that the buyer will be *required *to keep the horse on working livery at the riding school for a minimum of one year. Is it just me or does this seem really odd?? The first comment on the post asks for clarification on when payment would be due (before or after the year finishes), who would be responsible for insurance, what if horse goes lame/gets injured while on the working livery, etc. and has quite a lot of likes, so surely it can't just be me. Seller of course just says "I'll DM you" rather than sharing the information publicly. It seems totally unreasonable to me for someone to say yeah, buy this horse but then I still have control over what you do with it for the next year? Like at that point you're paying 10k for what is effectively the privilege of part-loaning your own horse while the previous owner uses the horse for their riding school? Am I off the mark here? I can't imagine ever agreeing to this as a buyer.

ETA: To me this just seems like the seller needs/wants the money but can't actually afford to be down a horse for their riding school, which IMO is not the buyer's problem. But I suppose from a seller's perspective you might as well see if anyone goes for it. Sounds like a nightmare in the making though...
		
Click to expand...

This is what seems to have happened to my old loan horse. I am told has been sold to an owner but has remained in the riding school for the last year or so either on working livery or full loan. I certainly wouldn't want to do it as most riding schools don't insure horses and anything could happen but must be a brilliant deal for any riding school that can organise it - get paid for the horse and keep using it?! On working livery you're even getting its running costs covered.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 December 2022)

Fieldlife said:



			Depends on the riding school I guess. I’ve known people buy horses to keep them on working livery at very good riding schools.
		
Click to expand...

An old school friends got right royally screwed over by a riding school and I have no sympathy for her over it.

She loaned a pony from the riding school but kept it there on working livery. Not unusual you would think. BUT she was paying £80 a week DIY livery that included hay but no bedding or hard feed, she paid for its shoes, vets fees, rugs etc. The pony was used 4 days a week in lessons and did 2 lessons a day so she couldn't ride him on his working days and he had 1 day off a week on a Tuesday so she couldn't ride him then either. So she could only ride him 1 day a week and she could only hack him, he wasn't allowed in the school or allowed to jump he could only do that in lessons. She was in her mid-twenties at this point so not young! The riding school must have been laughing all the way to the bank! Oh and she also worked at the riding school and had to muck him out/groom etc in her own time not on the yards time 😂😂


----------



## Abacus (19 December 2022)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			An old school friends got right royally screwed over by a riding school and I have no sympathy for her over it.

She loaned a pony from the riding school but kept it there on working livery. Not unusual you would think. BUT she was paying £80 a week DIY livery that included hay but no bedding or hard feed, she paid for its shoes, vets fees, rugs etc. The pony was used 4 days a week in lessons and did 2 lessons a day so she couldn't ride him on his working days and he had 1 day off a week on a Tuesday so she couldn't ride him then either. So she could only ride him 1 day a week and she could only hack him, he wasn't allowed in the school or allowed to jump he could only do that in lessons. She was in her mid-twenties at this point so not young! The riding school must have been laughing all the way to the bank! Oh and she also worked at the riding school and had to muck him out/groom etc in her own time not on the yards time 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Why do you have no sympathy? This is awful and maybe she was naive but if she was a friend of mine I would both feel sorry for her and try to show her that she wasn’t getting a good deal. Oh, based on your maths she could have used him twice per week (4 days working plus 1 day off still leaves 2).


----------



## Goldie's mum (20 December 2022)

EchoInterrupted said:



			Horse for sale by a riding school. Add states they want to sell the horse to get funds to bring in more prospective horses to bring on, use for riding school, and sell....
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised they haven't already managed to sell it to a regular rider, as that seems common. Twice, at two different riding schools, separated by quite a few years, I realized was being worked on to buy a horse. Same both times - first I noticed I was always given the same horse to ride. Then the "you look good on him", "awe he likes you" started. One had early navicular, the other was starting to nap. Both the deal was I'd keep it there at livery after the sale & looking round, a lot of their livery customers had ex school horses. (I didn't buy either horse. The second school were really grumpy with me after I bought somewhere else.)


----------



## Vodkagirly (28 December 2022)

Im looking for someone who can finish my lads Clip. He currently has half his legs and his face still left on. Unfortunately he keeps rearing up when we try and Clip the rest of his legs and won’t keep his head still to do the rest, he is only 1 so I don’t want to give him any negative experiences, but I haven’t a clue what I’m doing when it comes to clipping. Is there anyone who can help me who is experienced enough to deal with this? TIA x

Shakes head wondering why and wonders who wants to take it on


----------



## exracehorse (28 December 2022)

Vodkagirly said:



			Im looking for someone who can finish my lads Clip. He currently has half his legs and his face still left on. Unfortunately he keeps rearing up when we try and Clip the rest of his legs and won’t keep his head still to do the rest, he is only 1 so I don’t want to give him any negative experiences, but I haven’t a clue what I’m doing when it comes to clipping. Is there anyone who can help me who is experienced enough to deal with this? TIA x

Shakes head wondering why and wonders who wants to take it on
		
Click to expand...

Why clip a one year old !!


----------



## Sossigpoker (28 December 2022)

exracehorse said:



			Why clip a one year old !!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe its too hot as it's been stupidly warm again?


----------



## Katie&Judy (28 December 2022)

Sossigpoker said:



			Maybe its too hot as it's been stupidly warm again?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a full body which is a bit much for warm


----------



## Caol Ila (29 December 2022)

Ample Prosecco said:



			Yes he has been working and living here for 12 years. Has a long term British  partner and a child on the way. Clearly committed to the UK. He has spent a week a year in Germany as part of his job. Seemed bizarre that disqualifies him from indefinite leave to remain.

The asylum sustem is rubbish but that does not mean other things aren;t overly punitive too.
		
Click to expand...




Sossigpoker said:



			The application process for ILR or other forms of immigration hasn't changed in years and years.
How can a government department be "vicious " by applying the same policy as they have for God knows how long ?
What a ridiculous thing to say.
		
Click to expand...

No idea what the context of any of this is, but the Home Office are vicious, they have definitely got more vicious in the last twelve years and have winged some truly nasty policies in there (looking at you, minimum income threshold), and the process of applying for ILR sucks.

It also sucks applying for student visas (or extending them). And asylum. It's the "hostile environment," don't ya know.


----------



## maya2008 (5 January 2023)

Ad for yard for rent. Less grazing than stables, no school, obviously all the maintenance to do etc … £200 per stable per month!  Post complains about timewasters and currently has no comments. Can’t say I am surprised!


----------



## Goldie's mum (5 January 2023)

New home wanted for  sassy, food obsessed fence tester  .. not great off lead rein as she just wanders over to the nearest snack... !


----------



## Katie&Judy (5 January 2023)

Mare in foal needing new🏚. 15.1 2ish. Skewbald. 7 years old. Ride and drive
Ready to drop but no date as was surprise covering.
How you gonna move a heavily pregnant mare


----------



## Pippity (Friday at 03:21)

"Looking for an experienced eventer to show the ropes/ confidence giver over a fence for loan on weekends. Experienced and willing rider just wants a more been there done it type of horse ! And just to ride on weekends"


----------



## bonnysmum (Friday at 08:18)

EchoInterrupted said:



			Horse for sale by a riding school. Add states they want to sell the horse to get funds to bring in more prospective horses to bring on, use for riding school, and sell. The horse seems a decent, general all-rounder who supposedly ticks all the boxes (loads and travels, hacks alone or in company, sweet natured, snaffle mouthed, etc etc). All fine and good, price seems appropriate if all those things truly are correct and the horse is sound (10-11k). Looks cute in the photos, but looks possibly a bit chubby and nothing super exciting.

BUT - the add states that the buyer will be *required *to keep the horse on working livery at the riding school for a minimum of one year. Is it just me or does this seem really odd??....

ETA: To me this just seems like the seller needs/wants the money but can't actually afford to be down a horse for their riding school, which IMO is not the buyer's problem. But I suppose from a seller's perspective you might as well see if anyone goes for it. Sounds like a nightmare in the making though...
		
Click to expand...

So yeah, I fell for this one. Not in an up front way, it was done to me my stealth. No, it turns out the horse was not sound and yes, it was a nightmare. It feels like I paid several K for a rescue case (wouldn't part with her though!)


----------



## Widgeon (Friday at 09:01)

Katie&Judy said:



			Mare in foal needing new🏚. 15.1 2ish. Skewbald. 7 years old. Ride and drive
Ready to drop but no date as was surprise covering.
How you gonna move a heavily pregnant mare
		
Click to expand...

Oh that one is sad, I bet she's sweet - I hope someone nice buys her. Although tbh if you're set up for a foal then a seven year old 15.2 ride and drive might be a bargain, if you don't mind all the work and time with the foal.


----------



## conniegirl (Friday at 09:04)

Katie&Judy said:



			Mare in foal needing new🏚. 15.1 2ish. Skewbald. 7 years old. Ride and drive
Ready to drop but no date as was surprise covering.
How you gonna move a heavily pregnant mare
		
Click to expand...

Carefully! But if she is a calm sort who is used to travelling then it shouldn’t be to hard on her


----------



## Goldie's mum (Tuesday at 10:39)

Yep this is the one for me


----------



## Widgeon (Tuesday at 10:43)

Goldie's mum said:



			Yep this is the one for me
		
Click to expand...

It's small and requires caging behind metal bars. It's also grey. Has a really cute nose though. Hmmmm....so much information to assimilate here


----------



## D66 (Tuesday at 11:08)

It eats hay too!
So much info.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (Tuesday at 12:31)

Goldie's mum said:



			Yep this is the one for me

View attachment 105823

Click to expand...

It seems to have at least 1 eye, what more could a potential buyer possibly need to know.


----------



## D66 (Tuesday at 15:07)

FinnishLapphund said:



			It seems to have at least 1 eye, what more could a potential buyer possibly need to know.
		
Click to expand...

No, that’s a nostril. 🙀


----------



## FinnishLapphund (Tuesday at 15:12)

D66 said:



			No, that’s a nostril. 🙀
		
Click to expand...

There's two nostrils (+mouth) in the front, I'm talking further back in the shadow, there's an even darker shadow that looks like an eye.


----------



## Cowpony (Tuesday at 16:24)

There's an advert for a lovely sounding horse on one of the sales platforms at the moment, just the type I'm looking for. But the photo is of it surrounded by people, being patted on the nose by a child. You can't see anything of its conformation, there are no pictures of it doing the activities the owner says it's wonderful at. I do wonder whether people actually want to sell them sometimes........


----------



## Pinkvboots (Tuesday at 17:12)

The sale adverts with pictures of the horse laying down always amaze me just why

Or with its head over the door😂


----------



## cauda equina (Tuesday at 17:17)

Goldie's mum said:



			Yep this is the one for me

View attachment 105823

Click to expand...

Sold
I hope she's gone to a lovely home


----------



## exracehorse (Tuesday at 18:24)

Pinkvboots said:



			The sale adverts with pictures of the horse laying down always amaze me just why

Or with its head over the door😂
		
Click to expand...

Saw one yesterday. It was two photos only. And the girl was standing on its back. Nothing else


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (Tuesday at 18:26)

Pinkvboots said:



			The sale adverts with pictures of the horse laying down always amaze me just why

Or with its head over the door😂
		
Click to expand...

I would like a pic of a head over the door as part of a bunch of pictures. If you have to see the head over the door every day you may as well have a head you like!


----------



## maya2008 (Tuesday at 23:16)

Today… blah blah didn’t make height, pics of parents, then…has a sarcoid but nowhere it would cause a problem. Look at pics and see HUGE sarcoid just behind where your leg would be. So if you wanted to put your leg back to ask for canter, or caught it getting on or anything really, is just in a place it would obviously cause problems.


----------



## Goldie's mum (Yesterday at 10:19)

cauda equina said:



			Sold
I hope she's gone to a lovely home
		
Click to expand...

Well spotted! 
.
.
.
.and yes, I do spend my coffee break looking at donkeys on DD!


----------



## cauda equina (Yesterday at 12:12)

Me too!


----------



## maisie06 (Yesterday at 13:20)

exracehorse said:



			Why clip a one year old !!
		
Click to expand...

I have = a little rescue that came my way, covered in lice with a skin infection, so I clipped the lot off treated the skin and parasites and over the following few months he became the most beautiful dark bay sleek pony whofound a lovely home!


----------

